#xubuntu 2007-07-16
<gerro> how do I force rmmod need to remove a wireless driver
<gerro> ralink rt2500 just lagged up my comp to a hault
<vidd> what did you type when you modprobe'd it?
<vidd> gerro, ^^^
<gerro> I went to network to configure wireless and after it configured interface everything lagged horribly
<gerro> can barely move mouse
<vidd> right....but did you type sudo modprobe [drivername] ?
<gerro> I am root and doing rmmod -f rt2500
<gerro> it says ERROR: removing `rt2500` resource temporarily unavailable
<vidd> do modprobe -r rt2500
<gerro> FATAL: Module rt2500 is in use.\
<gerro> I need to edit blacklist and add rt2500
<gerro> is there some way I can echo it into that file?
<vidd> then ifdown [card id ie eth1] 
<gerro> ooh that might work
<gothenburg> Johan  johanna..
<vidd> THEN dprobe -r rt2500
<vidd> THEN do modprobe -r rt2500
<gerro> ooh think its working now command line is more responsive
<gerro> but my ethernet doesn't work either :(
<vidd> well...of COURSE not...you killed your connection!
<vidd> ifdown tells the system to shut down that ethernet connection
<vidd> and ifup will turn it back opn
<vidd> *on
<gerro> no I mean I can't use ethernet so I was trying out wireless that is when I had the lag problem
<vidd> why can't you use ethernet?
<gerro> no clue its a  weird NIC
<vidd> desktop or laptop?
<gerro> VIA technologies, inc. vt6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 74)
<gerro> laptop
<vidd> pcmcia or pci?
<gerro> its an averatec 3200 model, the card is internal
<vidd> hrm....
<vidd> i have no ideas
<gerro> what is weird is the (rev 74) part
<gerro> vidd: I just tried to ifup eth0 and it wouldn't so I went into applications> system> network and tried to set a static ip address for ethernet and it completely froze up
<gerro> oh and 2 led lights on laptop were blinking with funky symbols
<gerro> I'm thinking about trying 6.06 perhaps
<vidd> gerro, what version you using now?
<gerro> 7.04
<vidd> USUSALLY older versions have more problems
<vidd> but...it cant hurt
* vidd pries the caps-lock key off and throws it accross the room....
<gerro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312821&highlight=averatec+3200 its an IRQ issue I think
<gerro> vidd: how do I do this "The irq poll issue from earlier versions *is* annoying but easy to fix. The error message that suggests disabling IRQ polling is valid; edit your grub startup script."
<vidd> gerro, idk.....not anything i ever had to mess with
* vidd has pcmcia lan cards
<gerro> k
<vidd> for those times when everything goes wrong
<gerro> sounds interesting I might check into getting one of those
<gerro> any advice on nice model?
* vidd has an achient Xircom cem56-100
<vidd> but it does the trick
<vidd> heck...i think even the dial-up works on it
<celt1c> i am downloading ubunutu right now and i am a linux noob, any advice for me?
<vidd> celt1c, ubuntu or xubuntu?
<gothenburg> ^^
<Jester45> my advice is to give linux some time before you decide you dont like it
<celt1c> ubunutu i think
<celt1c> dont remember any x in there, whats the difference?
<Jester45> at first it might seem difficult because lots of things are diffrent
<vidd> 95% of the apps....the desktop environment
<Jester45> celt1c, ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop environment xubuntu uses XFCE
<celt1c> whats better for a noob or better in general?
<vidd> celt1c, PLEASE tell me you are using the ALT-cd and not the LIVE-cd!
<vidd> well
<vidd> how old is your system?
<Jester45> is better to ask what are you system specs
<vidd> how far above the minimum specs is it
<celt1c> i downloaded it from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<celt1c> its a brand new laptop
<celt1c> hp pretty nice
<Jester45> celt1c, thats ubuntu your in the xunbutu channel (just so you know )
<vidd> celt1c, BOTH versions (live and alt) are available for download on that page
<celt1c> crap sorry im so bad i didnt know that this was xubunutu
<vidd> if you got the first one you saw...that is the LIVE
<Jester45> did you download the desktop cd iso file
<celt1c> i got 7.04
<Jester45> celt1c, doesnt really matter to us
<Jester45> celt1c, whats the file name
<celt1c> 7.04 - desktop - i386 iso
<Jester45> thats the live cd
<celt1c> ok good
<vidd> we only ask because the alt cd...while not as pretty to look at, has a kick-*** installer, and i have never had issues using it
<celt1c> what exactly is the alt cd i dont get it
<vidd> on the other hand, i have yet to NOT have some kind of issue using a live cd
<Jester45> yep, it sets up the3 system better and is faster
<celt1c> so should i get the other one defintly?
<vidd> the alt cd is a text-based installer
<Jester45> vidd, but you have had a lot of people in here that had problems on it or after the install from it
<vidd> Jester45, from the ALT?
<Jester45> celt1c, it doesnt matter that much if you want to try it you can get the mini iso and that downloads programs during the install
<Jester45> vidd, no the live
<celt1c> the download is already done, so ill stick with this one i think
<vidd> heh...the alt and the mini just work
<vidd> the mini is less the 9 mg
<celt1c> 9 mb?
<Redimere> mini takes a few hours to install though
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> Redimere, maybe on dial-up
<celt1c> alright
<Jester45> unless you got a good connection
<celt1c> now this live cd, does it install permanetly on my computer/
<Redimere> If you tell it to
<celt1c> do u recommend that, is it any different
<Redimere> vidd: No, on my Cable connection the install took three hours
<vidd> celt1c, not until you deliberately tell it to
<gerro> vidd: yo all I did was add Option "DisableIRQ" to xorg.conf and all problems gone lol
<vidd> Redimere, wow...i never took that long
<Jester45> celt1c, it will boot to the desktop then there is a link to the installer on that desktop
<Jester45> you can try our the programs and stuff before instaling
<vidd> gerro, cool
<celt1c> how much space does the isntall of ubuntu take up and will i have to partition the drive?
<celt1c> btw i only have 55 gb free on my drive
<Jester45> ~2gm and yes
<vidd> celt1c, ONLY????
<Jester45> gb*
<celt1c> ok so thats good
<celt1c> i dont know anything about paritioning drives
<Jester45> celt1c, you can install to part of the drive and then install a diffrent OS to the other part
<vidd> the partitioner will walk you through it....
<Jester45> or you can have it auto partition
<vidd> and if you have any questions on the way...we will be happy to offer guidence
<celt1c> i am using vista right now...i wanna keep that, ok
<vidd> even if you ARE installing gnome instead of Xfce!
<vidd> =] 
<celt1c> thanks u guys, u are really helpful and friendly
<celt1c> lol
<Jester45> but i wouldnt do that my self, i like having separate partitions for separate parts of the OS
<celt1c> ill use the auto paritioner
<celt1c> the burn is almost done, im gonna disconnect and go install it
<Jester45> wai
<Jester45> t
<celt1c> ok
<Jester45> celt1c, is the vista install from the manufacturer
<celt1c> ya i didnt do it myself
<celt1c> it came with vista on it
<Jester45> celt1c, do you only have the C drive as a harddrive
<vidd> make sure you choose to "partition the free space" and not "use entire drive"
<celt1c> yes only c
<Jester45> vidd, i dont think there will be free space
<Jester45> vidd, can the partitioner resize ntfs partitions
<vidd> celt1c, if that is an hp...there is likely a recovery partition....
<celt1c> yes!
<celt1c> thats what that is
<vidd> Jester45, no idea
<celt1c> yes there is so what does that mean
<vidd> burn your recovery disks now
<celt1c> i already did lol
<celt1c> so idont need that partition anymore?
<Jester45> celt1c, you can foramat that partition so you can install (but try the use free space option first)
<vidd> because if you mess up the recovery partion, your toast
<Jester45> ok nevermind that
<celt1c> so ill try the free space parition first?
<Redimere> Hey Vidd, you up for some tinker-age?
<Jester45> vidd i guess you know more about windows than me
* vidd owns like 4 HP/Compaq's
<celt1c> haha
<vidd> Redimere, sure
<celt1c> so i will try the free space thing, and another thing...i tried feather linux the other day and it booted it fine from the cd but neither my touchpad nor usb mouse worked so i had to stop, what do i do if this happens with ubuntu?
* Jester45 dislikes HP because they are like microsoft
<vidd> celt1c, i evicted billy so the penguin could move in on each
<Torahteen> Hey, out of curiosity, has support for wireless gotten any better with Feisty?
<Redimere> vidd: Bring me into that chat, I port forwarded SSH
<Jester45> celt1c, do you have a PS/2 mouse?
<celt1c> no
<vidd> Torahteen, compared with?
<Torahteen> Dapper
<vidd> yeah...a little
<celt1c> its usb, and my touchpad didnt work either
<Jester45> Torahteen, yes
<Torahteen> I did manage to get a linksys pci card working in dapper
<celt1c> i am on a laptop, laptops dont have ps/2 right?
<Torahteen> Anyone manage to get a USB linksys wireless going?
<vidd> oh yuck....
<Torahteen> lol
<Jester45> celt1c, some do some dont
<vidd> you most likely have a broadcom 43xx wireless card
<Torahteen> celt1c do you know what they look like?
<Torahteen> I'm sure I do vidd
<vidd> with the stupid power button on it
<celt1c> ya, im pretty sure i dont have one
<Torahteen> Oh
<Torahteen> No
<Torahteen> lol
<celt1c> i guess ill just try instaslling and seeing if the touchpad works?
<Torahteen> No power button I'm pretty sure
<vidd> Torahteen, yeahworked by defualt for me
<Torahteen> Wow, really?
<vidd> yep....those other comments were fro celt1c
<Jester45> well everyone im afk, my freelancer rank dropped i need to get it back up
<celt1c> wel im gonna go try to install this ill be back soon
<Torahteen> Hmm...
<Torahteen> Ok, I'm trying to install xubuntu on an older dell
<Redimere> vidd: I never could get my video drivers to work. Would you mind tinkering now?
<Redimere> vidd: I've forwarded SSH to my computer
<vidd> Torahteen, do lsusb and pastebin the results
<Torahteen> If I choose "Start or Install Xubuntu" or whatever that is, it goes to a blue screen with a mouse and then just sits there. I waited 10 minutes or so (the CD is being read), but nothing further
<vidd> Redimere, go to #viddandme
<vidd> Torahteen, get the alt or the mini iso
<Torahteen> Where's that? :\
* vidd has both on his downloads page
<vidd> www.vidd.us/downloads
<vidd> the mini is <9 MB
<Torahteen> 192 MB RAM to install
<Torahteen> :\
<Torahteen> I only have 128
<Torahteen> I guess that's my problem
<vidd> yeah...get the mini
<Torahteen> Where's the alternate?
<Pumpernickel> Further down on the same page as the other one.
<vidd> the alt is on my site, or halfway down the same page you got the live
<Torahteen> I don't see the alt on the official site, so I'll use yours vidd
<Torahteen> Got good mirrors?
<vidd> its coming right off my server
<celt1c> guys its celtic again, i had a problem installing, it came up with this error after i clicked install: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job contrl turned off
<vidd> celt1c, you need to go into your bios and turn virus protection off
<celt1c> ooo
<celt1c> is that easy to find in bios
<vidd> no idea
<celt1c> there is virus proteciton in bios?
<vidd> yes....basically...all it does it prevent anything non-M$ from writing to the MBR
<celt1c> lol alright
<vidd> in M$-=land...thats a good thing...
<celt1c> be back soon
<celt1c> vidd, i seared everywhere, no sign of virus control in the bios
<vidd> then there is something else preventing linux from loading.....
* vidd sugests that you write down the error and type the whole thing in a google serch
<celt1c> ok, how do u do that thing u just did
<vidd> type "/me" before everything else
<vidd> also....in that search, include "linux" and "ubuntu"
<celt1c> ok
<celt1c> random question, can i take the files that are on the live cd and put them on a usb drive?
<vidd> celt1c, there is a guide somewhere about using a usb boot
<celt1c> is it possible for ubunutu?
<vidd> yes...its possible for ALL linux flavors
<celt1c> ooo
<celt1c> is it better/faster than cds?
<vidd> it is all a matter of perspective....
<celt1c> ok...
<vidd> installing from a live cd will be slower then any other method because you are running the entire OS from ram
<celt1c> the process of getting it to a usb drives seems way too complicated for me
* vidd said it was POSSIBLE....not EASY!
<vidd> =] 
<celt1c> hahahaha
<vidd> but running from usb rather then cd will NOT fix your issue
<celt1c> ok about the other issue
<celt1c> i found this: Grub was aiming to the wrong partition (swap!) and thus it couldn't boot ubuntu properly. I replace the right UUID and it works!
<vidd> the issue is that your bios is "protecting" your hard drive from linux
<celt1c> ya so does what he said make sense, to reaplace the right uuid (what does that mean)
<vidd> you cant do that until linux is actually INSTALLed
<celt1c> errrr so what do i do!
<FactTech> Hey, everyone -- is this a good place to ask about problems with sound on Xubuntu, or is there a more specific channel?
<vidd> what did that search bring up?
<celt1c> forums with people having the same problem
<celt1c> couldnt understand a lot of it
<vidd> FactTech, ask away
<vidd> so celt1c post me a link and i'll translate
<vidd> =] 
<FactTech> vidd Well, I'm having a strange problem with Streamtuner... when I play a stream with a bit rate below 128, the sound gets very choppy and garbled.
<Jester45> FactTech, you can ask or or in the channel of your sound daeomon probly #esd #oss or #alsa
<celt1c> vidd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<FactTech> Jester45 Hello, again! I was trying to figure out which one is being used. I've seen a control panel on Edubuntu that would let you switch between ALSA/OSS/ESD, but can't seem to find the same thing on Xubuntu.
<Torahteen> Ok, computer froze lol
<Torahteen> I need that link again vidd, please
<Torahteen> ?
<vidd> www.vidd.us/downloads
<Jester45> FactTech, unless you changed somthing its alsa+esd
<vidd> ?
<Torahteen> ty
<Torahteen> :)
<Jester45> FactTech, you can do ps uax | grep esd to see if its running (also tried oss and alsa)
<Jester45> or wait
<FactTech> Jester45 Nope, this should be default install. I'll check.
<celt1c> vidd, i will brb 5 minutes, thank you for ur time, cya soon
<vidd> celt1c, are you running an amd64 processor?
<Jester45> FactTech, wait that doesnt work if its defualt you have alsa and esd
<FactTech> Jester45 OK, I believe you! :) The thing is, I'm not 100% sure that the problem is coming from ALSA...
<FactTech> Jester45 I'm only getting it when I play certain music streams. Ones with bit rates below 128.
<FactTech> Jester45 I'm kind of thinking it is whatever piece of software is translating the stream's bitrate into the audio output. Is that ALSA?
<Jester45> it might be somthing with how it changes to to pcm
<FactTech> Jester45 Is there a special channel for that type of question, or should I just check the ALSA one?
<Jester45> the alsa they know a lot about sound
<FactTech> Jester45 It's just #alsa?
<Jester45> yea
<FactTech> Jester45 OK, thanks once again for your help.
<celt1c> vidd, im running an intel core 2 duo
<celt1c> vidd, could u make sense of that link?
<vidd> yeah...has NOTHING to do with your issue.....
<vidd> THIS is more appropreate:
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009
<celt1c> o ok...reading it
<celt1c> alright well i read the first page of posts, and im not sure what to do and theres 25 more pages lol, do u know what i should do?
<Jester45> read 24 more pages
<celt1c> lol ya right
<celt1c> i dont even know what half of it means
<vidd> well...95% is banter....
<celt1c> yes, well do u know what the problem is?!
<celt1c> lol
<vidd> no...im only on page 2....
<vidd> now...on your live cd, do you have an option that says "Boot with Driver CD"
<celt1c> ok ok thank you, take ur time lol
<celt1c> i...dont...know
<celt1c> on my cd?
<vidd> wel...do you even GET to the live cd menu?
<celt1c> ooo
<celt1c> yes
<celt1c> i think that was an option
<vidd> use that option
<celt1c> ok
<celt1c> what will that do
<vidd> but leave the live cd in
<test3r> Whatups
<Redimere> does Xubuntu have a built in firewall?
<vidd> no clue...but that is what the post said worled
<vidd> *worked
<celt1c> ok i will try that and be back here soon, thanks vidd
<test3r> Redimere > yes and there are many many programs that can manipulate it - the firewall is called IP Tables
<test3r> !IP Tables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip tables - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !ip-tables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip-tables - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> did i tell u guys i got GRUB fixed on my mom's laptop?   ;p
<test3r> the MBR would work 1/2 of the time , the other 1/2 BIOS wouldnt load the HDD
<test3r> also - i highly recommend setting up a spare box running linux to leave up to retrieve *news*  from your ISP. (yes, news.)
<celt1c> hey vidd, there was no optiion like the one u described
<celt1c> only like boot from update drivers cd, or boot in safe graphics mode, thats it
<vidd> that is what i said
<celt1c> what which one/
<vidd> "boot  from update driver cd!
<celt1c> oh
<celt1c> wow im just gonna leave lol
<Redimere> whoops
<test3r> we have an update CD???? I thought you just installed the full thing, or used the Applications>System>Update Manager ?
<Jester45> its not a cd to update your system
<test3r> jester> oh, OK, I didn't *think* there was anything like that, but it's been a second since I came to chat
<Redimere> test3r: do you know how to tell iptables to unblock SSH?
<vidd> he comes back again, im telling him to drop back to dapper
<test3r> So - who's watching the Mummy special on "discovery" channel?
<test3r> "unblock" secureshell?
<Redimere> Yes
<Redimere> O
<Redimere> I'm running opennssh-server
<Redimere> and I still can't connect to myself
<test3r> hmmmmmmmm good question right. read about what port it uses. thats where ID start. Ive never did it yet though
<Redimere> 22
<test3r> also chek any router settings
<Redimere> done so
<test3r> are u using a hardware router in front of the box????  hmmmmmmm  OK.   =/
<test3r> you will want to clear only your internal network for the SSH
<vidd> Redimere, are you calling the machine by the INTERNAL ip address or the EXTERNAL ip address?
<Redimere> External
<test3r> so that it blocks external attempts to ssh
<test3r> no
<Redimere> it works from the internal
<test3r> =)
<test3r> bingo
<test3r> OH ok
<test3r> no dont do that lol.
<Redimere> lol
<vidd> Redimere, then turn of NAT filtering on your router
<test3r> =D
<vidd> celt1c, then get dapper
<celt1c> vidd, same thing happened, same error message
<celt1c> what?
<vidd> get the dapper cd
<Redimere> I dont think NAT is being filtered
<vidd> 6.06
<celt1c> ok, what is that, is that ubuntu
<vidd> Redimere, i can tell you right now....yes it is
<test3r> Feisty will give problems on old goofy hardware sometimes.
<test3r> also other times you have to know how to dump yourself to TTY and hak it to boot
<vidd> test3r, this is NEW goofy hardware
<test3r> it can b hard
<test3r> oh  !!   =x
<vidd> it's an HP
<vidd> *nuff said*
<test3r> the laptop i have is an HP and has tripple boot.
<test3r> it is from 2002-2003 though, back when HP was HP
<test3r> and not influenced by the *junk* that is known as COMPAQ
<vidd> celt1c, it is the same linux....but with an older kernel
<test3r> hey celtic - have you tried dumping to tty
<celt1c> alright
<test3r> running xserver reconfig
<celt1c> donno what that is
<test3r> and selecting the i800 chipset?
<vidd> test3r, he cant even get the live to boot
<celt1c> 2 days ago i knew nothing about linux
<test3r> OK, well, you might b running an intel graphics board.
<test3r> you should scan your busses
<test3r> from terminal
<celt1c> well its nvidia graphics
<celt1c> intel processor
<vidd> *shiver*
<celt1c> how do i do that
<vidd> right now you cant
<celt1c> ok..
<vidd> cuzz you cant get it to load
<celt1c> o ok
<celt1c> ill just use the the dapper right
<test3r> oh OK.  and newer NVIDIA is supposed fine - i havent tested a new NVIDIA though. This box Right Now that im on is running a gForce2 with no fan it is only a card it is great
<celt1c> its older, is that bad
<vidd> no...it doesnt have the recent bug
<test3r> its not bad just runnn the updates once ur in
<test3r> that will patch u for security
<celt1c> alright
<vidd> test3r, if he does that he will be right back to the same issue
<test3r> rly? wait - i thought if u updated dapper
<test3r> or edgy
<celt1c> o
<test3r> it "stayed" in that time frame
<vidd> my bad....
<test3r> only updated the nessecary patches????????  NONON you might b right Vidd
<vidd> you said "update" not "upgradw"
<test3r> check on that celtic neither of us know 4 sure it looks
<test3r> yes yes use the GUI util to do it
<celt1c> lol
<celt1c> i have no idea what these updates will look like, i have never used linux, will it be easy to tell
* Jester45 sticks with apt-get
<vidd> run the updates...do NOT upgrade past edgy
<Jester45> hi cellofellow
<test3r> celtic>  it is in Applications>System>Updates Manger
<cellofellow> hi
<test3r> manager
<vidd> test3r, dont tell ppl to use that....its broke in dapper
<celt1c> alright thanks guys, im a third of a way donw with the dapper download
<celt1c> broke?
<test3r> oh ur Kidding? I forgot!~    =((((
<vidd> yeah....all it does is toast the system
<test3r> ur right we never used it back when For A Reason- but we didnt need to. edgy came out
<cellofellow> hi Jester45
<vidd> use CLI
<test3r> well then
<test3r> celtic - u could *try* edgy
<celt1c> what? what is edgy?
<test3r> ?  It WOULD b better.
<test3r> 6.1
<vidd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<celt1c> er im confsued, i should stop this download and download dapper 6.1?
<vidd> test3r, you cant GET edgy from the site anymore
<test3r> im probably wrong with my name - now "edgy" is probably the NEW edgy
<test3r> yeah i figured    =D
<vidd> celt1c, no...your good
<test3r> dang, thats a shame. i should serv it on a mirror - clear it with the main site.
<celt1c> o ok, what do i do about updates
<vidd> get the system up first
<cellofellow> then just use apt-get
<celt1c> alright half way doen with the download
<vidd> celt1c, live or alt?
<celt1c> i think its live...how do i tell
<cellofellow> it will say if it's alt
<vidd> did you READ before you clicked?
<test3r> caltic : if you have no need for any other OS on the system besides linux , you should try the Alt install it has higher success ratings in cases when it is messing up I hear
<test3r> LoL, vidd.  ;p
* vidd aint joking....
<vidd> i spent 10 minutes before telling him that the alt is better to use then the live
<celt1c> no i need to keep vista
<celt1c> i got it form here
<celt1c> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<cellofellow> alt will still install a dual-boot nicely
<cellofellow> b4 Dapper, all we has was Alt. There was no Live option.
<vidd> and which of the 4 versions did you choose?
<cellofellow> not that I started using Ubuntu b4 then. I started about a week after Dapper was released.
<celt1c> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<vidd> yeah....we told you about that b4
<vidd> well...im done helping
<Jester45> bed time vidd ?
<cellofellow> Desktop PC is the Live.
<celt1c> sry i didnt understand that u wanted me to get the alt
<vidd> no...i want to help someone that will listen
<celt1c> all i remember is u telling me the differences and that was abiout the newer version
<Jester45> hehe
<celt1c> dude, im just a noob lol but if u dont wanna help thats fine
<cellofellow> actually in some cases, I've found the Live one installs faster. It doesn't have to extract each package one by one, it just extracts a huge image and is done with it.
<test3r> cello > thats about the first time i ran linux.  ubuntu6.06, then i found Xubuntu & instant <3
<Jester45> celt1c, the alt is better, more stable, faster, easier to use, and more advance
<celt1c> ok ill get the alt
<test3r> u guys tho
* vidd started with breezy
<test3r> he's gana hit the spot to format the disk
<celt1c> when u told me to get the dapper one, i didnt know about the alt, so i just downloaded the one i saw
<test3r> and b like...   wt-
<vidd> test3r, i can help with that
<test3r> celtic - with the alt, you really have to understand how linux calls partitions on disks
<celt1c> oh, well i dont
<vidd> i have neber used a live cd so im lost there
<test3r> yes, we can. as long as he can type us what it says on screen
<Jester45> cellofellow, really? idk how live could be faster. it does the same operations but paste a gui over it
<cellofellow> no, actually
<cellofellow> it's a bit different under the hood. Alt uses the Debian installer, which is dpkg based.
<vidd> celt1c, are you talking to us on the comp your installing on?
<cellofellow> ubiquity installs using an image or something like that.
<celt1c> yes i am vidd
<vidd> OH! no WONDER it fails all the time
<Jester45> really? why does it say extracting packge blah then installing package blah
<test3r> lmfao.  celtic > can u access another computer to this room?
<vidd> celt1c, any way you can talk to us on another pc while you install?
<celt1c> tomorrow i could stay on a different computer while talking to u and install on the oone im on now
<test3r> and have the installing box near you, too?
<celt1c> its too late where i am, my fanmily is asleep
<celt1c> but tomorrow ill have access to a different computer where i can do that
<vidd> celt1c, since you are going to use the alt, please do that
<celt1c> im 18 btw, going to college next year
<celt1c> alright so i wont try installing, ill just burn it to a disc then go to sleep
<celt1c> installing box?
<test3r> well then we can help you get it to dual boot, im sure. it's not hard I found many guides but only one mentioned about how, after installing Linux, you should boot back into Windows normally with no CD in the drive, and let windows think it's fixing itself at the blue screen with the file system
<celt1c> what do u mean installing box
<test3r> once windows (fdisk) is happy with the disk, then boot into linux and etc etc
<vidd> box==computer
<celt1c> shit i really cant mess up my windows install
<celt1c> will it be okay?
<vidd> celt1c, it will be fine
<test3r> then jus remember - let windows fix itself
<celt1c> all my files will be saved right
<test3r> in the middle of the whole process
<celt1c> i wont have to reinstall windwos?
<vidd> yes
<celt1c> alright, i jsut u guys u know a lo
<celt1c> t
<Jester45> lol unless its removing itsself windows will never be fixed
<vidd> haha
<celt1c> lmao'
<test3r> heh, winXP is getting worse & worse  =9
<Jester45> bettter than vista
<test3r> i have goofy error with 2 programs as of lately
<test3r> the error wasnt there, before, and came with some new patch im afraid
<celt1c> alright well im gonna go and ill see u all tomorrow
<test3r> =)   ez, celtic
<vidd> ....page 16 of my tech handbook......"rebooting the machine will fix 95% of the issues in windows...installing linux will fix 100%
<BFTD> heh
<test3r> oh shnap, the mummy show is crazy
<test3r> watch it when it's on in your area
<test3r> they even messed up! sorta.
<Jester45> or get it online
<test3r> that too
<Jester45> cellofellow, are you here
<test3r> Redimere > earlier I mentioned dont SSH externally or enable that thing because I have been into security things lately with my laptop, and SSH is a thing you dont want enabled for external connection
<Redimere> test3r: was only gonna leave it on for an hour or so so Vidd could fix my video drivers
<Jester45> unless you want to connect from somthing other than your house
<test3r> oooooh   =)  yeah it can probably b used for that, too.
<test3r> jester > enabling that though is a security risk because anyone running *nix that can see your computer can get it
<test3r> *get in
<Redimere> yar
<Redimere> they need a login though
<test3r> right
<Jester45> test3r, what about putty? doesnt that open you up to windows... and im sure mac has one also
<Jester45> you could just user/pass guess your way in
<test3r> yes but typically, the users of windows dont know what SSH even *is*
<Jester45> :)
<test3r> they are less likely to be trying some exploit thing, in whole
<Jester45> they dont even know much about what windows is
<Redimere> yar
<test3r> hahahahahaha, yes, thats often even more true. and Dont Care!
<Redimere> Mhmm
<test3r> they expect U to fix it
<Jester45> like my bro... he was using msword making a resume and it has a text box that said YOUR NAME HERE and he couldnt figure out how to enter his name
<Jester45> called me downstairs i looked a double clicked it... all done
<Redimere> lol
<Jester45> stupid little things like that that if you just guessed a bit should of figured out
<Redimere> I had my english teacher call me at 11 o'clock at night because she didn't know where the any key was
<Redimere> quite literraly
<test3r> wow, that's pretty bad. my mom is leet mom mom then LOL
<test3r> ive taught her alot she always helps her co-workers.
<test3r> one time my buddy called me couldnt get win to come bak up and had just did hardware things
<test3r> i told him to take the card out
<Jester45> or like when i had a terminal window on as above all others and brother keept double clicking my movie because he thought it wasent opening (speakers where off) i can home to a computer just about to die because it was playing like 30 movies
<test3r> put it bak in
<test3r> and it worked.
<test3r> thats not as an easy of level, but still a blunder.
<Redimere> Jester45: lol
<test3r> "it's almost like [he]  knew what he was doing!"
<Jester45> i kinda did the same thing
<Jester45> i held the enter button down on a music file fora few minutes
<Jester45> but i just let it play them all
<test3r>  wow i blundered the quote too. I mean - it's like he set out to break the 'puter- hahahaha dang thats alot of copies of a movie
<Jester45> fun watching the ram drop down as a few hundred mplayer probly exited
<test3r> jester, do u know Flash at all? in there you can make a krafted button and each time u click it it plays sound once , OK? So if you click it a bunch real fast, it layers it and u get a bunch of them playing
<Jester45> yea...
<test3r> or like twice can give u a wikkid echo
<test3r> i just made an easter egg btn in this game im making last night
<Jester45> did you know if you make a shell script that runs something then runs itself it make a loop that can fill all your pids up really fast :)
<test3r> up yeah thats a thing u avoid witih programming hahahahahahah
<Jester45> :)
<test3r> an infinate loop. thats like
<Jester45> i filled mine up
<test3r> make a sh that divides by zero
<Jester45> i wanted to know what happened
<Jester45> all i did was in the script was echp "blah" sh script.sh
<test3r> then at bash just superDO sh script.sh?
<test3r> thats just a scrit passing itself the same paramater tho
<test3r> Programming is hard. & there is alot that can go wrong. Many times it's best left to the pros.
<test3r> like - what would you do if you had to edit the wrapper that keeps us from sending some horrid thing direct to the CPU sorta deal ? (now that im thinking about it- I think I mean the kernel, here, in linux)
<test3r> there is no safety net to keep it from totally breaking
<test3r> jester, there is a more weird way to do your program
<Jester45> no
<test3r> yes  =D   you could have it send $1
<Jester45> that script has a pid that started a new script with a new pid
<Jester45> and never gave up its first one
<Jester45> so all my pids got taken up
<Jester45> after a long time
<Jester45> the idea came from wikipedia's articile about zombies
<test3r> I was quite confused
<test3r> zombie processes
<test3r> yeah
<Jester45> and it said that the only real worrie is that the processes would take all your pids
<test3r> youd have to run kill #
<Jester45> so i set out to do such a thing
<Jester45> the script wasnt zobied
<test3r> er no with a true zombie process tho u cant run kill on it can u
<Jester45> it jsut never quit because the script it spawned never quit
<Jester45> no
<test3r> so , OK, can you add another line to that script so that it kills the old copy?
<test3r> you should b able to. but how to ref the # is what i dont know the key to
<Jester45> exit 0 as the last line
<Jester45> it will quit but the child proccess keeps going
<test3r> oh right! lol tell itself to just shut itself down, mmm.
<Jester45> but it keeps from fill it up
<Jester45> i learned that for my xfdesktop --reload sleep 6000 script.sh
<Jester45> so it changed my desktop
<Jester45> o and exit 0
<Torahteen> Ok, I'm installing xubuntu from the alternate CD
<Torahteen> And while installing the base system, I'm getting a ton of error messages saying that XXX was corrupt
<test3r> jester > you had me till the last little but but i'll save
<Torahteen> I downloaded the ISO from vidd's site
<test3r> I've gotten that too on some systems. Sometimes the CD drive needed replacing. Other times I just ran it again, and it worked the second time
<test3r> it seems to be the drive though
<test3r> kus i take that disk, and it md5s fine on a win box
<Jester45> Torahteen, what speed did you write the disc and have you checked the cd from the bootup menu
<test3r> yes let the disk check itself
<Torahteen> No, I didn't check the CD
<Torahteen> I'll try again
<test3r> mummy show says that if you put Honey on a physical wound, it kills bacteria & would work like "micetracin" (sp!)
<test3r> that's nuts.
<Torahteen> lol
<Torahteen> Hmm... that doesn't seem right though
<Torahteen> Maybe mixing some lemon juice in, hehe
<Jester45> acid would work also
<Jester45> but dont use a strong one
<Jester45> it would hurt
<Jester45> or... heat :)
<test3r> isnt water supposidly slightly acidic?
<test3r> like - it's Not baseline? I think I remember something about that.
<Jester45> yes slightly
<test3r> milk is very quite close to baseline
<Jester45> acid rain is more acidic
<Torahteen> Hmm.. the check verified
<Torahteen> My CD is corrupt -_-
<Torahteen> I'm downloading again, I'll make sure I do a full erase of the disk
<test3r> Torahteen: poopy! So- check the ISO you burned from, then, too, before trying and making many coaster
<Torahteen> Then tomorrow I'll try again
<Torahteen> How do I check it?
<test3r> nononono just check the md5 f the ISO file
<test3r> with a crc checking program
<Torahteen> This time I'm downloading from the official site
<Jester45> cellofellow, you there? i need your help
<cellofellow> Jester45: yes
<test3r> you might not need to. it might just *be* a misburn
<Jester45> can you help me setup a drupal for myself
<cellofellow> sure
<cellofellow> it's pretty easy
<Jester45> Torahteen, no need vidd's had been md5ed and many people has used it before you
<cellofellow> if you know MySQL
<Jester45> cellofellow, wanna come to viddandme?
<test3r> sql and mysql are So close. i dont recall the diff anymore though
<cellofellow> ok
<test3r> jester > he needs to verify the md5 of the iso that made it to his machine, though
<test3r> to know if we're burning from a corrupt transfer or not
<Jester45> test3r, he is downloading from the offical server and i said no need
<test3r> vidds? webpage? is the official server?
<Jester45> way use their bandwidth when vidd has extra
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> he said that hes going to
<test3r> oh right Exactly i agree
<test3r> i think there is prob small chance he actually needs to get the file again
<Jester45> <Torahteen> This time I'm downloading from the official site
<test3r> Hey - has anyone thought of having the option of getting a PAR2 for your disk of *buntu distro ?
<test3r> then that way, if your disk is corrupt in a few spots - it will repair it hopefully
<test3r> goes Much quicker DLing 20MB rather than another full disk
<Jester45> PAR2?
<test3r> yes, there is a type of file known as par2
<test3r> there is a par, also
<test3r> but par2 is what We want
<Jester45> i just have seprate partitions
<test3r> =)   nonono, the file exension of a file name.
<Jester45> whats it do
<test3r> a PAR2 file checks the integrity of another file, and if it is bad, it can use these aditional, linked, PAR2 files that come along with the "main" one to repair the target MAIN orig plain in question
<Jester45> test3r, why not just use raid? its faster
<test3r> I'm talking about something that is sent with transfers
<test3r> internet files
<cellofellow> I have one disk with three partitions, /., /home, and swap
<test3r> downloading?
<test3r> besides some people can only afford one harddrive
<test3r> you wouldnt use PAR2 to make files to repair a hard disk
<test3r> youd make PAR2 to make files to repair a CD disk
<test3r> im sorry thats what confused you and it's the way that I said it
<Jester45> ok.... raid is better :) still sticking with that
<test3r> well you're talking Night & Day
<test3r> one is a hardware -based copy system
<cellofellow> can you have separate /home partition with RAID? I like my separate home.
<test3r> and the other is something people have made to fix things auto
<test3r> software
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yes
<Redimere> maxamillion: Hey, what's up man
<cellofellow> ok, cool
<test3r> yes it is a copy
<test3r> raid is just mirror
<maxamillion> cellofellow: raid allows separate partitions just as a single hard drive does
<maxamillion> Redimere: not much, yourself?
<Redimere> maxamillion: Nothin', just fighting the good fight with my video drivers
<cellofellow> I've heard of lots of kinds of raid. hardware, software, 1, 2.0, etc.
<cellofellow> what's the diff?
<maxamillion> Redimere: ahhh yes, ati card?
<Redimere> maxamillion: Yessir
<maxamillion> cellofellow: check out wikipedia ... good explanations and diagrams there
<maxamillion> cellofellow: it can explain better than i could try ;)
<cellofellow> Redimere: I have no ATI cards, but I had the nuttiest fight with the s3virge driver. I tried with several nearly but not exactly identical cards, and they all had this stupid problem.
<cellofellow> the same one.
<Redimere> cellofellow: Did you ever get it to work?
<cellofellow> nope
<maxamillion> negative
* maxamillion was there for the adventure
<cellofellow> and they weren't my cards anyway.
<maxamillion> well ... here
<maxamillion> not _ther_
<maxamillion> there*
* Redimere cries.
<Redimere> I'll never get transparencies to run
<cellofellow> I think it was something to do with 10+ year-old cards.
<cellofellow> and driver designed for newer ones.
<Redimere> cellofellow: Mine's less than a year old
<cellofellow> I should have read the options in man s3virge.
<cellofellow> yeah, ok
<cellofellow> sounds like that would have a problem, esp. with ATI.
<Redimere> well it says it's active in the restricted driver thing
* cellofellow only ever used nvidia and cards supported by OSS drivers.
<Redimere> well, I've got it working under the restricted drivers
<Redimere> but fglrx-info still says Vesa or mesa
<Jester45> cellofellow, some pretty good ati cards are supported by OSS
<Jester45> cellofellow, my ati radeon 9250's are
* Jester45 got a box of them
<test3r> I  *still* didn't explain it totally right, though - You can use PAR2 to make a group of files that will repair a corrupted disk image (for instance, *buntu disk image that you downloaded)
<maxamillion> Jester45: why would you need a box of graphics cards?
<Jester45> test3r, one acronym RAID :)
<cellofellow> if one is PCI ship it to me. I want dualhead.
<Jester45> maxamillion, because they where free
<test3r> lmfao! You cant use RAID to fix a bad download!
<test3r> its still bad
<test3r> even on YOUR backup\
<test3r> dont u see?
<Jester45> test3r, one acronym RAID :)
<test3r> kus raid is hardware
<test3r> ...
<maxamillion> Jester45: not a bad reason
<Jester45> maxamillion, thanks
<maxamillion> test3r: raid can be software
<Jester45> i got 3 tri head working
<maxamillion> test3r: and why not use rsync to fix downloads?
<Jester45> but wased to usefull
<cellofellow> tri head wasn't useful?
<Jester45> test3r, RAID :)
<test3r> if you get your images on a windows-based machine because that is where your recorder is
<test3r> then you dont ahve "rsync"
<cellofellow> If I had tri-head, I'd set it up so that one was always open to a tty and the others were X.
<maxamillion> test3r: why would you have a windows based machine?
* maxamillion is confused
<Jester45> cellofellow, nope... games ran slow when i got over 4200x1250 res
* Redimere is always confused
<test3r> I have to run 3dstudio max
<test3r> and flash
<test3r> and cubase
<test3r> ..
<cellofellow> oh, yeah. There's a way of turning off one of the monitors when you want to play a game.
<Jester45> but then its not tri...
<Jester45> and its easier to use 3 computers 1 for games 1 doing devel stuff and 1 on irc
<maxamillion> Jester45: you can't devel and irc on 1 box?
<Redimere> maxamillion: Any thoughts on my drivers?
<Jester45> maxamillion, nope :)
<cellofellow> try with one two-screen desktop and another 1 screen desktop on one box.
<Jester45> maxamillion, i use one to do the typing and stuff and the irc one to browse and things like that
<maxamillion> Redimere: no clue, never touched an ati card with a linux install
<Redimere> Has anybody here?
<maxamillion> Jester45: ahhh, rgr
<Redimere> that's succeed in getting it to work?
<Jester45> cellofellow, if you send me a lcd screen that gets 1600x1250 res so i can get quad head i will send you a card :)
<Jester45> Redimere, what card
<cellofellow> ummm
<Redimere> ATI X800
<Jester45> cellofellow, fair trade :)
<cellofellow> I could just take the bus to the nearest computer store and buy a card n'know.
<cellofellow> I dunno about that.  A free card vs. a huge LCD?
* Redimere has a 15" that gets 1600x1250
<Jester45> well... i hate when the screens are one desktop but diffrent sizes
<maxamillion> Redimere: that would be crazy
<maxamillion> Redimere: too small screen for such high res
* Redimere squints
<Redimere> maxamillion: It's still nice
<cellofellow> Jester45: me too.
<Jester45> cellofellow, did i mention that the cards have tv out (no linux support)
<cellofellow> so why have such a big screen?
* maxamillion has a pair of 21" hidef wide screen lcd panels that push 1650x1080 each that sit on his desk at work
<cellofellow> that's cool
<maxamillion> i wish i could bring one home :/
<Redimere> magick!
<Jester45> cellofellow, why not?
<cellofellow> I see
<Jester45> cellofellow, if i could get a 4th... i could make it a square and not a long rectangle
<Redimere> maxamillion: What do you do and are they hiring
<cellofellow> how big is the screen physically? 20" 22"
<Jester45> cellofellow, 21
<Jester45> hehe so close
<maxamillion> Redimere: i work as a systems admin for the university i attend
<test3r> max & jester > OK i read on wikipedia about software RAID, and Jester, I don't see anything about being able to create cross-computer compatable, compressed, recovery files that can fix a download "magically" like PAR2 does.
<Redimere> maxamillion: are they hiring, and do they do overtime
<cellofellow> what about two widescreen's on the sides of a box, and two normal screens on the end, and you in the middle?
<test3r> I do know that RAID copies things from one spot into another spot so that if the first spot goes bad it falls to the Backup copy
<Jester45> test3r, RAID... its wonderfull
<test3r> that is RAID
<test3r> but that is not what I am talking about
<maxamillion> Redimere: no and no ... and its just a part time position, i also TA for one of my profs for extra money
<Jester45> you can have 1 drive copy data from a 2nd drive to make an instant backup
<Redimere> maxamillion: damn
<test3r> ok so are you going to do that over the internet?
<Jester45> test3r, and replace the first with the backup at anytime
<test3r> into my drive?
<test3r> I wouldnt Let you   =9
<test3r> lol !
<test3r> but ill dl a handful of tiny "fix" files
<test3r> and have them scan the disk image you sent me
<test3r> that went wrong
<Jester45> you dont have to let me :) i will make you (if i was a cracker)
<test3r> so that it will fix itself magically.   see?
<Jester45> test3r, or... use rysnc
<test3r> no rsync the burner is on windowxz
<test3r> that doesnt even make sense Jester
<maxamillion> Jester45: i said rsync too ;)
<test3r> if you used raid on my drive thru the internet
<test3r> id have Your hardware style settings
<Jester45> test3r, DONT USE WINDOWS
<test3r> nothing would boot at all
<test3r> jester > im not in windows right now.  but i have to have a box that has it.
<test3r> it is not an option.
<Jester45> test3r, how long you gonna rant on about par files
<test3r> until you understand what im saying
<Jester45> test3r, use raid :)
<test3r> NoooooooOOOooo   rofl
<test3r> ok i give up
* Jester45 wins
<test3r> flamin hot munchies mix stuff with dorritos cheetos pretcalz chips is BOMB
* Redimere eyes water
<Redimere> test3r: D'you know ATI Drivers?
<test3r> yes I got an ATI 128memory version running on 6.1
<Redimere> I'm running an X800, and fglrx still doesn't recognize it as such
<Redimere> any words of wisdom?
<test3r> it just installed with no intervention by me. I instantly could grep | glxinfo or the whatnot
<test3r> do u know what driver it Should use?
<test3r> try to reconfigure xserver-xorg and force it TO that driver. it might just be "ati"
<test3r> try that the default one
<Redimere> well I've got it up and running restricted-manager
<test3r> oh wait what is fglrx???? thats some program?
<Redimere> fglrxinfo
<cellofellow> it's the binary drivers
<test3r> try glxinfo | grep rendering
<test3r> what does that tell you ?  "Yes" ?
<test3r> or try the cube
<test3r> if those r going then its above My head
<Redimere> that tells me "no"
<test3r> ok    =\   sry
<Redimere> you don't know how to fix it?
<test3r> ive never used the program "flgrxinfo" so I don't know about it, no. sorry.
<test3r> the card does work tho, huh?
<test3r> in linux?
<Redimere> Yeah
<Redimere> just poorly
<test3r> how much built in RAM does an ATI X800  have on it?
<Jester45> 256?
<cellofellow> about as bad as nv on an nvidia card, or worse than that? With nv everything works, except the acceleraration.
<test3r> cellofellow > oh - ur kidding? So you mean the nv-legacy is better off if you can get Quake3 up and running fast?
<cellofellow> I was just trying to get perspective.
<cellofellow> I use nvidia-glx-legacy on my TNT2 and I'm good.
<test3r> oic . its PCI-E i bet thats why
<cellofellow> LiveCD uses nv and it works great.
<cellofellow> They call it PCI-X.
<cellofellow> for eXpress.
<test3r> redimere is your card goofy new connection
<test3r> ah HA
<test3r> yes
<Redimere> test3r: No, AGP
<test3r> that is whats going on.
<test3r> ah! crud.
<test3r> =/
<test3r> redimere have you / can you try a dif card in that same slot?
<test3r> and get it to run it?
<Redimere> test3r: Nope.. the card runs
<Redimere> test3r: just poorly
<test3r> did you try what someone said yet about running "man [ati driver name or somehting] "
<Redimere> I didn't see it
<test3r> and seeing maybe you have to turn thing off in the .conf
<Redimere> I was in tty for a few minutes though
<cellofellow> you have to turn off compositing in xorg.conf if I'm not mistaken.
<test3r> /etc/x11/xorg.conf  whats in that
<maxamillion> -.-;
<test3r> yes you have to know the options to play with in that
<test3r> it will go
<Redimere> I turned that off
<Redimere> I remember
<cellofellow> Section "Extensions"
<cellofellow>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<cellofellow> EndSection
* maxamillion loves the composite option
<Redimere> Section "Extensions"
<Redimere> 	Option		"Composite"	"0"
<Redimere> EndSection
<cellofellow> xfwm4 + compositing (on modern video card) rocks.
<cellofellow> Have it say "Disable"
<maxamillion> cellofellow: that it does
<cellofellow> on my card it slows everything waaay down.
<cellofellow> It works, but it's slow.
<maxamillion> :(
<cellofellow> for one, I think that that video card offloads a lot to the CPU. My CPU usage shoots waay up with the transparency.
<maxamillion> i actually just use it because i like the windows to go 50% transparent when i resize or move them
<cellofellow> that's nice
<maxamillion> cellofellow: actually so does mine, i think it has something to do with mesa actually
<cellofellow> you can leave other transparency off and still use alt+scrollwheel to manually change transparency.
<cellofellow> MESA?
<maxamillion> just a moment
<maxamillion> lemme get a link, its a part of X11 that has to do with Xgl
<Redimere> okay
* cellofellow is not using XGL. Is using X.Org 7.1 Composite.
<cellofellow> at least I think it's 7.1
<cellofellow> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<cellofellow> 7.2
<maxamillion> cellofellow: http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/
<maxamillion> i'm pretty sure that's the site
<maxamillion> yeah, that's the site
<test3r> feisty runs on my laptop!  =) it's so cool I don't have fancy stuff enabled though it was hard enough to get it up with the intel graphics chip
<cellofellow> maxamillion: oh, so mesa == Linux OpenGL.
<test3r> and it runs gl stuff anyway
<cellofellow> hard to set up Intel graphics?
<Redimere> that's a lie
<maxamillion> cellofellow: more or less
<test3r> yeah kus i have to dump to tty and reconfigure xserver just to boot the livecd
<cellofellow> I thought those were always the number 1 supported graphics, with the OSS drivers.
<Redimere> I tried to run opengl on counterstrike
<Redimere> it tried to eat me
<test3r> it fails out everytime
<maxamillion> cellofellow: intel graphics are built into the kernel now
<test3r> ive seen it do it with other intell based sets too
<test3r> it faisl
<cellofellow> so the Xorg modules are just kernel driver frontends?
<test3r> fails, and i reconfigure then xserver will start
<cellofellow> my dads laptop with Intel chip works perfectly with LiveCD. 'cep the widescreen graphics get stretched. Even the Intel wifi works.
<test3r> i force a i*00  driver
<test3r> based on the intel set
<jonathan_> still installing xubuntu, it takes a looooonnnggggg timeee!!!
<maxamillion> cellofellow: well, intel writes drivers for their graphics cards and open sources them ... and i think linus put them in the kernel
<jonathan_> only 3000 byte/s
<test3r> built in wifi i take it? no this laptop is from 2002 it has a slightly just older chipset
<test3r> i have an external wifi card
<test3r> but it can do things that are insane  =)
<cellofellow> maxamillion: yes, but I thought that graphics drivers aren't kernel drivers, but X.Org drivers. Or do they need a kernel thing too?
<test3r> yes if the kernel didnt have it
<maxamillion> cellofellow: uhmmm.... i'm pretty sure they need a kernel module as well
<test3r> it wouldnt work when i reconfigured xserver from prompt
<maxamillion> cellofellow: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<maxamillion> cellofellow: same way that if you build the nvidia drivers from source you have to have the kernel headers
<test3r> or if you build a new kernel from edgy source off the main server
<cellofellow> nvidia drivers are binary, so why is there source? Is there a shared-source license with them?
<test3r> u should include the drivers for your hardware
<cellofellow> you only have to compile for custom kernels anyway.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: if you download the drivers from their site, it runs a build script that compiles them on your machine
<test3r> its in that
<test3r> thats not the issue
<test3r> so that means its xserver has problem with the older intel correctly identifying themselfs for whatever reason
<cellofellow> that's not the only "closed source" driver I've ever seen that's distributed as source. kqemu (before it was GPL'd) was like that.
<maxamillion> test3r: try the i810 drivers ... those worked for me on an older intel motherboard
<test3r> yes they do
<test3r> i force them from the LiveCD when it fails to boot
<test3r> but why do we have to force them? isnt that a goof?
<Jester45> anyone know how to make a picture go from green to orange
<test3r> i wonder why xserver doesnt just pick to use the correct i*00 driver when it starts
<cellofellow> Jester45: invert it. green is opposite of orange.
<Jester45> how
<cellofellow> imagemagick should do it.
<test3r> isnt green the opposite of red?
<test3r> its close tho. itll b a shade close to what he wants.
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> red is a primary color
<test3r> here this says its free in the txt : http://www.ficml.org/jemimap/style/color/wheel.html
<cellofellow> dark green is opposite orange, anyway.
<cellofellow> not all green becomes orange.
<cellofellow> dark bluish green will become a light yellowish orange.
<cellofellow> Jester45: actually, just adjust the hue.
<cellofellow> use gimp
<Jester45> doing that
<test3r> this is the one that is taught to art students : http://www.colormatters.com/colortheory.html
<eagle-101> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phonohead> i got this very irritating problem with thunar; it's crashing all the time
<BrendanM> hey, does anyone here use pyNeighborhood for browsing SMB shares?
<Ade_SC> hi
<homebrewcider> hi, how can I change the computer name so I can tell the 2 computers on my network apart? I've foolishly named them the same
<homebrewcider> also the "MAC address" and the "HWaddr" is that another way of saying the same thing?
<totalwormage> homebrewcider: are you using samba?
<homebrewcider> 2 linux boxes
<totalwormage> :] 
<totalwormage> then i don't know how :O
<homebrewcider> ok
<celt1c> his this is celtic, does anyone here remember me and my problem from yesterday
<gerro> heya everyone
<gerro> was wondering if somebody mind helping a newbie pick out some old memory chips :)
<Torahteen> Hello
<Torahteen> So I'm about done installing xubuntu. For now my laptop is hardwired to the network
<Torahteen> But won't be able to stay like that for long lol
<Torahteen> Anyone here been able to install a linksys USB wireless module?
<damike> hi
<Torahteen> Hi
<Torahteen> Anyone here been able to install a linksys USB wireless module?
<damike> i installed xubuntu on a ibm thinkpad x61. is there a 3d driver for then intel 950?
<damike> sorry i mean Intel GMA X3100
<celt1c> could someone walk me through the partitioning part of the install for ubuntu, i am totally lost on partitions
<celt1c> please?
<gerro> Torahteen: sure which one?
<gerro> celtlc: create an ext3 mount it in / and make another partition about 300mb for swap then after it starts to install and whines about unable to create file system restart the cd and try it again this time marking the file systems as format and make sure they right type
<gerro> celtlc: that problem you have is related to the kernel not redetecting file systems of mounted devices
<celt1c> ha...sorry i am a linux noob i donno what that means
<gerro> celtlc: click the install link on desktop and you will understand when time comes ;)
<celt1c> i am literally on my other laptop right next to me in the middle of the installation, i got to the parition palce and i donno what to do
<gerro> do manual
<celt1c> ok
<gerro> delete what partitions are there
<celt1c> no no
<celt1c> i need to keep vista
<celt1c> i wanna dual boot
<gerro> then google some random guide and hope it works
<celt1c> its not i hav ebeen for the last hour
<gerro> if you want to use vista might want to try virtualbox
<celt1c> all the guides online are too vague
<gerro> yeah lot of grub information should probably read up on
<celt1c> u cant tell me right now what to do? im in th einstall righ tnow on the computer
<gerro> I find its easiest just to use virtualbox on linux for other systems
<celt1c> but i have windows now, will that work
<gerro> celtlc: do you have any space on the hard drive (not empty windows space)
<celt1c> no just empty windows space
<celt1c> just one drive with 55 gb free
<gerro> cceltlc: you might need to resize the ntfs partition but most those apps hard to find
<celt1c> i cant do what i need to do in the install partitioner?
<gerro> nah
<celt1c> whatttt
<celt1c> errrr
<gerro> most use partition magic or some app to resize the ntfs partition
<celt1c> this is annoying i feel like giving up, i dont even need linux i just watned to try it
<gerro> lol
<gerro> celtlc: you have your cd key on the comp somewhere most likely and a backup cd of vista right?
<celt1c> ya i do
<gerro> celtlc: just do a full xubuntu install and try running vista from a virtual box session trust me it runs great
<gerro> celtlc: if anything goes wrong you can reinstall vista
<celt1c> no i dont wnana do that
<celt1c> linux is just a side thing for me
<celt1c> i really need to keep windows
<celt1c> 2 days ago i knew nothing about linux
<gerro> wine runs most windows things
<celt1c> i will try partition magic
<celt1c> is there a way to run it just off the cd without installing?
<gerro> celtlc: just don't expect much after you get it installed if you've never seen windows after it has first been installed (not preinstalled)
<celt1c> o no i have installed windows a lot
<celt1c> i build windows machines
<gerro> celtlc: yes xubuntu install cd is a live cd unless you downloaded alternate
<celt1c> what are the advantages of alternate?
<gerro> its mainly for computer with low memory that can't run the live cd, or if you want special file systems or raid setups
<celt1c> o ok thats not me
<celt1c> do u know what this error means /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
<gerro> what did you input to get that error?
<celt1c> i was jus trying to install ubuntu
<celt1c> so then i was told to try ubuntu 6.06
<gerro> yeah ubuntu 6.06 doesn't have all those latest tweaks and such as 7.04 does
<celt1c> ya
<gerro> that doesn't look like a serious error
<celt1c> that happened when i was trying to install
<celt1c> and nothing worked after that
<gerro> what processor you using?
<celt1c> intel core 2 duo
<gerro> well it works on 6.06 right?
<celt1c> well i dont get that error, but then i am lost on the partitioning part of it, so i am thinking now of just using a live cd, im not sure \
<gerro> is your monitor connected by a usb plugin?
<celt1c> im on a laptop
<gerro> ah ok
<celt1c> so i guess ill try the livecd
<celt1c> what about a usb drive, is that possible?
<gerro> okay
<gerro> yeah it is
<celt1c> i tried googling it, and it looks hard
<gerro> basically just copy over the same files from livecd and edit a few scripts to use different bootloader
<gerro> google "ubuntu installation"  will see the guide
<celt1c> ya i dont think i could do that
<celt1c> well i did, i dont udnerstand them
<gerro> I never really got that method to work
<celt1c> alright ill stick with the cd
<gerro> best bet if you can't install from cd is plug hard drive up to a computer that can or use instlux
<celt1c> well im downloading the live cd now, and i will try working from that, i have a question tho
<gerro> sure what?
<gerro> oh and if cd has any burning problems with what your using might want to try isorecorder nice win app to use for creating bootable cds
<Torahteen> Gerro, it's the Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster
<gerro> Torahteen: lol I just got that working great last week
<Torahteen> :D
<Torahteen> Any instructions somewhere?
<gerro> Torahteen: you need some .sys files from a belkin driver and latest .inf from linksys driver
<gerro> Torahteen: then create a custom udev rule to give it more power when plugged into usb
<Torahteen> Where can I get those? :\
<Torahteen> Umm... online instructions?
<gerro> Torahteen: hang on was butchering my comp might be able to grab them off hard drive
<Torahteen> Sorry, I'm still new with linux in a way
<gerro> Torahteen: yeah there an article in forum
<Torahteen> That's all I really need lol
<gerro> Torahteen: go to ndiswrapper site and download latest version
<gerro> will need to do make uninstall, make, make install. it has dependencies of build-essential and linux headers so need to apt-get thsoe
<gerro> or synaptic w/e you use
<Torahteen> Ok, lemme finish installing xubuntu
<Torahteen> It's almost done
<Torahteen> Then I'll come to this channel and ask again :P
<gerro> Torahteen: /join #gerro got a few forum bookmarks I used for it
<Torahteen> How big is the swapfile partition created by Xubuntu?
<Jester45> Torahteen, depends but normaly its around 300-500mb
<Jester45> hihi
<cellofellow> heyhey
<Torahteen> Ok
<Torahteen> I was just making sure it wasn't making a 2GB swap file on my 6.5GB HD XD
<cellofellow> usually you need about 2x swap as memory.
<cellofellow> esp. if you have a shared memory video card.
<Jester45> unless you have a bunch of memory
<cellofellow> yeah, true
<cellofellow> then your swap gets huge and unused.
<Torahteen> Hehe
<Torahteen> I have 128mb on this compute
<Torahteen> So...
<cellofellow> My swap is too big. on the other hand, before it was too a big, it was too small.
<Jester45> hihi
<Torahteen> Does it automatically make a 256mb swap?
<cellofellow> I don't know.
<cellofellow> you mean the installer
<cellofellow> ?
<Torahteen> Yeah
<Jester45> i turned my swapiness off
<Jester45> right now its using 4mb of 300
<cellofellow> I need to make my computer use it more.
<cellofellow> 60% RAM used, 1% swap used.
<Jester45> 25%/1%
<cellofellow> jester has bigger ram than cellofellow
* Jester45 has 4gb
* cellofellow as 319MB
* Jester45 uses java and firefox alot
<Jester45> wait... the TheSheep logged off.... the end is near
<cellofellow> panic!
<Torahteen> 4GB?!
<Torahteen> Wow...
<cellofellow> megaram
<Jester45> not really
<Jester45> some file servers have 64gb
<cellofellow> for a desktop, that is megaram.
<Jester45> and im sure someone has a desktop with that much
<maxamillion> Jester45: file servers
<Jester45> maxamillion, its my own term i guess. they just have a lot of harddrives
<Torahteen> I don't see why you'd ever need a desktop with that much
<Torahteen> Not to mention the fact that you'd never have room for it :\
<Torahteen> 1GB is enough for met ATM
<Torahteen> :P
<cellofellow> unless it's a mega-size workstation.
<cellofellow> I only ever wish I had more ram when I foolishly run Firefox, OOo with Java, and The GIMP all at once.
<Jester45> i dont see why you wouldnt want that much
<Torahteen> Currently, you wouldn't need 64mb on a typical desktop
<Torahteen> 4GB, sure, that'd be awesome
<Jester45> idk azureus can suck up alot
<maxamillion> apparently windows is so horrible it even crashes inside virtualbox
<cellofellow> that's why I use deluge jester.
<cellofellow> yeah, I've had that.
<maxamillion> deluge torrent dominates
<Jester45> thats not advance enough for me
<maxamillion> though i don't torrent much ... my internet is too slow
<cellofellow> all I ever want to do is download. Azureus makes it too complicated.
<maxamillion> agreed
<cellofellow> If I wanted to set up a tracker and a seed, I'd put them on my server with CLI tools.
<Jester45> ya... but it makes your downloads faster and more efficient
<cellofellow> rtorrent for example.
<Jester45> azurues can be cli
<cellofellow> it makes the downloads faster, yet it's slower.
<cellofellow> doesn't work for me.
<Jester45> o well deluge doesnt work for me
<Jester45> now utorrent
<cellofellow> I like deluge cause its interface is like uttorent.
<Jester45> thats a great client but its not worth running windows or wine
<cellofellow> still my favorite.
<cellofellow> but, I don't have it anywhere.
<Jester45> i think its going downhill after the version they put a web ui on it
<Jester45> that version was good but all others after are getting worse
<cellofellow> haven't used it lately
<Torahtee1> Anyone have links to the .sys and .inf files for the Linksys Wireless-G Network USB Adapter with Speed Boost?
<cellofellow> for ndiswrapper?
<cellofellow> sorry, I am not a wifi expert.
<Torahtee1> Yeah, for ndiswrapper
<darrend> Torahtee1: you should be able to d/l it from the www.linksys.com somewhere
<Torahtee1> I'm looking in the CD that came with it
<Torahtee1> I have a .inf file, but no .sys :\
<darrend> is there no .exe file (in a 'drivers' directory or similar perhaps) ?
<Torahtee1> There's two .cat files
<Torahtee1> And two inf files
<Torahtee1> Each is for a different version
<Torahtee1> I have version 2, so...
<darrend> exactly which model number do you have?
<Torahtee1> WUSB54GS
<Torahtee1> There's a WUSB54GSv2.inf file and .cat file
<Torahtee1> I'm downloading the driver from linksys
<Torahtee1> But it's an EXE... can I use unzip?
<darrend> yes, should be able to
<darrend> are you getting the non-vista driver?
<gerro> Torahtee1: use unzip or wine and don't use the gsv2 use gsc driver specific one for your device
<Torahtee1> Oh...
<Torahtee1> I downloaded the v2
<Torahtee1> It told me to find the version number
<Torahtee1> Which I did
<Torahtee1> ver2.1
<gerro> yeah that forum bit old lol
<gerro> yours has a version number on it!?
<gerro> then its wusb54gs not speed boosted one?
<Torahtee1> It's GS, and speed boosted
<gerro> yeah so is mine but it has a c after it
<gerro> hmm guess yours is one of the earlier models
<Torahtee1> Probably
<Torahtee1> Umm... I still don't see any .sys files
<Torahtee1> It's the same .cat and .inf
<gerro> yeah you have to use those .sys from the belkin driver
<gerro> guy in that forum post I mentioned has them
<gerro> posted a link on there
<Torahtee1> Where?
<Torahtee1> I probably missed the link
<gerro> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<gerro> did you add the custom power rule? or are you using dapper 6.06
<Torahtee1> ServiceBinary   = %12%\usb8023k.sys
<Torahtee1> I'm on feisty
<Torahtee1> I haven't even connected it yet
<Torahtee1> Wanna get it set up
<ppp0> hello everyone!
<ppp0> i just turned on my pc to find out tht i cant connect to the net! i tried turning it off and on pon/poff dsl-provider
<ppp0> it gives me /usr/bin/poff: no pppd is running none stopped
<ppp0> whts up with tht!
<ppp0> can any1 help out!
<damike> does anybody know when there comes a new xorg intel driver?
<Torahtee1> Plug in your device. The Power light will come on, and, after at most 3 seconds, the Link light will blink slowly. If the Link light does blink slowly, sucess!
<Torahtee1> Link light is solid :(
<cellofellow> damike: if one comes out soon, it'll probably not be in Ubuntu till Gutsy.
<damike> cellofellow, :( when is the release date of gusty?
<Torahtee1> Ah, wait a sec...
<cellofellow> damike: late October I think.
<damike> cellofellow, oh - thats finde. then i use vesa till oct
<damike> but sound and brightness adjustment don't work on m thinkpad :(
<cellofellow> damike: you may be able to get new ones from...
<cellofellow> just a sec let me get the link
<cellofellow> damike: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<damike> cellofellow, yes - i found that page - but they say its better to use the distribution packages
<cellofellow> of course, but if you're desperate, you can get this working.
<cellofellow> SId may have new packages you can use.
<damike> well i wait until oct ;) but i need TFT brighness and sound volume to get work :(
<Jester45> sound wouldnt do anything with video driver
<damike> well - but it doesnt work :)
<cellofellow> Jester45: it might.
<cellofellow> especially with all-intel sound and video
<damike> then i heva to reinstall vista :S
<Torahtee1> Anyone have that link again?
<Torahtee1> To the WUSB54G tutorial?
<BFTD> Torahtee1 just install prism
<Torahtee1> prism?
<Torahtee1> Oh, btw, should I be trying to disconnect my hardwired network cable?
<Torahtee1> BFTD, what is prism?
<wbadger> Torahtee1, I believe it's KDE4's interface for sound
<BFTD> !linux-wan-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-wan-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> !info linux-wan-ng
<ubotu> Package linux-wan-ng does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BFTD> !info linux-wlan-ng
<ubotu> linux-wlan-ng: utilities for wireless prism2 cards. In component main, is extra. Version 0.2.6+svn20061108-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 119 kB, installed size 556 kB
<BFTD> Torahtee1 install linux-wlan-ng
<BFTD> Torahtee1 then restart the comp, it should be working
<damike> lol if i start gxine xserver crahes - wtf
<cellofellow> use MPlayer
<cellofellow> lol
<cellofellow> I never touch gxine.
<damike> but i think its funny - they call linux the next generation desktop os - and nothing works ^^
<BFTD> Hrm
<BFTD> nothing works for you
<BFTD> I've never really hada problem
<damike> well - if i get a new notebook and nothing works - what have i done wrong? ;)
<BFTD> plus, a problem like that should be taken up with the developer of gxine and not linux in general
<damike> well - but xine shouldnt be able to crash xserver
<cellofellow> no
<BFTD> get a notebook from Dell? Everything on the dells with Ubuntu on them come with drives for the hardware its on
<cellofellow> I find that X server crashes when using wrong drivers. NV would crash my system, and then nvidia didn;t.
<BFTD> I heard it took like 2 hour to write drivers for all that stuff
<cellofellow> 2 hours to write nvidia-glx?
<damike> cool - sound also doesnt work :D
<BFTD> cellofellow no
<BFTD> for all the Ubuntu drivers for the Dells
<cellofellow> oh, hehe
<BFTD> damike what are your system specs
<cellofellow> mostly Intel stuff actually.
<damike> BFTD, ibm thinkpad x61s
<cellofellow> IBM ThinkPad is brand new? They sold to Lenova a long time ago.
<damike> ...
<Drew3b> Error --> "W: Duplicate sources.list"  HI people, How do I remove duplicates?
<BFTD> damike http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/lenovo-ibm-x61s.html
<BFTD> Drew3b edit the source.list
<cellofellow> Drew3b: open it in text editor, and remove duplicates
<cellofellow> simple
<Drew3b> next question where is the source list?
<cellofellow> /etc/apt
<Drew3b> TY
<damike> BFTD, well i switch to XP till october and hope it works with gusty
<BFTD> damike aparentlly it says that just about eveyrtihng works out of the box, something tells me you're either in an older version or, that isn't the laptop you said it was.
<BFTD> what does uname -a say?
<damike> BFTD, have you read the right column too?
<damike> 2.6.20-15
<SrRaven> Ehm hello guys,I got a petit probleme.I got a knittering sound when listening to anything on Xubuntu 7.04
<BFTD> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SrRaven> that to me?
<damike> BFTD, i did before - didn't help
<SrRaven> k appearantly not :o
<damike> is the current gusty usable?
<BFTD> damike so sound isn't working? what else?
<BFTD> not really
<celt1c> hi i need help, i am trying to run ubuntu from a live cd and after i hit run ubuntu from the menu it went through a lot of scans and stuff now i am greeted with a menu asking me to run a run a command as administrator or use the sudo command, and i dont know what to do, i jjust want to boot linux up
<BFTD> its only tribe 2
<cellofellow> SrRaven: no idea, but what sound card?
<BFTD> they usually have like 6
<cellofellow> celt1c: it started without X. Linux is running, just no GUI.
<SrRaven> VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller
<damike> BFTD, the buttons for brightness and audio, suspend, and 3D support for X3100
<celt1c> ok, so what do i do?
<cellofellow> celt1c: first, what video card?
<celt1c> its a laptop
<celt1c> nvidia graphics tho
<BFTD> damike obviously you didn't ream that link I gave you
<cellofellow> celt1c: huh. I'd run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<damike> BFTD, well - i don't want to play the whole day with current version of alsa ;)
<cellofellow> we'll walk you through it.
<celt1c> so i type that in? ok
<BFTD> celt1c make sure you have alsa install properly, I have the same sound and it works fine
<BFTD> oops
<celt1c> why isnt it just working
<BFTD> SrRaven
<cellofellow> laptops can be weird.
<celt1c> ok
<SrRaven> yes?
<celt1c> so ill type that in when the menu comes up
<BFTD> celt1c that always happened to my nVidia cards
<celt1c> ah ok
<cellofellow> it's usually 90-95% of them work out of the box, but other don;t.
<celt1c> will i have to type that everytime?
<BFTD> SrRaven is alsa installed properly
<cellofellow> on the livecd yes, but not an install
<SrRaven> bftd no idea
<celt1c> ook
<SrRaven> Im a windows switcher
<SrRaven> just installed xubuntu
<celt1c> i need advice on partitioning a drive during the install of ubuntu
<celt1c> i have no idea what to do, but i want to dual boot, windows and linux
<cellofellow> keeping windows or not?
<damike> BFTD, is gusty unstable?
<celt1c> i get to the parition menu in the install and am lost
<SrRaven> I am keeping windows
<BFTD> damike for the moment yes, usually it doesn't become stable until tribe 4 or 5
<cellofellow> celt1c: you need one sort-of large Windows partition, and at least two, better three, Linux partitions.
<celt1c> i donno how to do that
<damike> BFTD, ok
<cellofellow> celt1c: be sure to defragment windows first.
<celt1c> right now i have one drive with 55 gb free onit
<celt1c> ok then what do i do
* cellofellow has never done a "proper" dual-boot install actually.
<celt1c> bah
<celt1c> ive been looking help for days on this topic
<cellofellow> I'd just follow the defaults with the installer, with the Resize Current Partition or whatever option.
<celt1c> i donno what any of that means
<cellofellow> sorry
<maxamillion> !dualboot | celt1c
<ubotu> celt1c: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<maxamillion> celt1c: that first link has _alot_ of good information on the topic
<cellofellow> a partition is a piece of a hard drive that you can effectively use as separate hard drive.
<cellofellow> yeah for ubotu.
<celt1c> ok ill take a look, thanks
<celt1c> is anyone good at using the vista partitioning tool?
<cellofellow> never touched it with a 10 foot pole
<cellofellow> GParted and cfdisk are my cup of root beer.
<celt1c> what are those
<cellofellow> *nix partitioning tools
<celt1c> are those helpful to me
<cellofellow> Should be.
<celt1c> alright well that me ask u this
<cellofellow> GParted will resize NTFS (WIndows NT) partitions.
<cellofellow> And create Linux partitons of all types.
<celt1c> i want an easy to use safe and popular version of linux that is friendly to noobs like me
<cellofellow> yeah
<celt1c> and if it saves the hassle, they could be on a live cd or usb drive
<cellofellow> yeah
<celt1c> are there any good distros u know about that can go on a usb drive?
<cellofellow> only lightweights like DSL and Puppy and Feather.
<celt1c> wlel what to remcommend for me
<Der-Tim> hello... :-)
<cellofellow> And I think Knoppix and MEPIS can do that.
<celt1c> what do u recomend to me
<cellofellow> celt1c: if you want super-easy, Ubuntu-based, LiveCD distro, I'd try MEPIS.
<celt1c> ok ill look at it
<cellofellow> But it's KDE based, and won't run on what Xubuntu will.
<celt1c> what do u mean
<cellofellow> Xubuntu uses XFCE, which is faster than Ubuntu's GNOME or Kubuntu and MEPIS's KDE.
<Jester45> it needs a better comuputer to run but your lappy is running vista so it will be fine
<celt1c> ah ok
<cellofellow> ok, all happy now.
<celt1c> ill try mepis, thanks
<cellofellow> 'sides, kde acts more like Windows out of the box than others.
<celt1c> what is this on the go drive in mepis?
<cellofellow> USB I think.
<cellofellow> Never got into MEPIS. When I was uber-noob I downloaded it, but it never ran on the computer I wanted it to.
<cellofellow> GRUB bootloader on LiveCD is a bad idea IMHO.
<celt1c> so i dont have to install mepis right, i can just live cd it?
<cellofellow> Yes.
<celt1c> can i, if i wnat install it later on a parition and dual boot?
<cellofellow> It was a LiveCD (with Knoppix technology) even before it switch to Ubuntu.
<cellofellow> celt1c: yes, there is an install button on the desktop just like in Ubuntu.
<cellofellow> Or rather the other way around I think.
<cellofellow> MEPIS had it first.
<celt1c> ok, i will have to learn how to parition first
<celt1c> what tool do u recommend for that again?
<cellofellow> just the Linux tools. GParted or QTparted (whichever comes with MEPIS), or the command line tool cfdisk.
<celt1c> o ok so it is linux alright
<cellofellow> Linux is a *nix.
<celt1c> what?
<cellofellow> Like BSD, Mac, and Solaris are too.
<cellofellow> A UNIX-type OS.
<celt1c> o ya
<cellofellow> Linux is technically a UNIX clone, while the others are true UNIXes.
<celt1c> tricky tricky
<celt1c> is all i need the iso image, or do i need the md5sum file too
<cellofellow> all you NEED is the ISO, and the md5sum is just to make sure your download isn't corrupted.
<celt1c> okk
<celt1c> thanks for ur help cellofellow
<cellofellow> you're welcome.
<celt1c> hey cello im gonna stay on here while i try mepis on my other computer, if i need any help especially with the partitioning ill ask in here
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> celt1c: I wish I hadn't ever gone the easy route with partitioning. ie I install on full hard drives. My dual boot box has two.
<cellofellow> correction: I wish I had once done it the normal way, so I could be a better help.
<cellofellow> I'm glad I do it the easy way. Less to worry about.
<celt1c> am i doing it the easy way?
<cellofellow> if you don't want to nuke Windows you're not.
<celt1c> oh wel i guess im doing it the hard wya, is that ok?
<cellofellow> yes.
<cellofellow> it's fine
<cellofellow> only means more partitions
<celt1c> there is a nice mepis user guide i am reading while i am downloading the iso which explains a lot incouding the partition, but i will still need to ask u to make sure while i do it
<cellofellow> k
<cellofellow> I never actually installed MEPIS, just so you know, so I don't know how the installer works.
<celt1c> alright do u want the link to the user guide so u can see what tha partitioner looks like?
<cellofellow> sure
<celt1c> http://www.mepis.org/files/MEPIS%20User%20Guide.pdf
<celt1c> its a pdf
<celt1c> page 15
<celt1c> acutally 13 or 14
<cellofellow> holy mackerel. my internet is running at like 3.5 times normal speed.
<celt1c> lol
<celt1c> thats weird
<celt1c> what kind of internet do u have
<cellofellow> DSL
<celt1c> hm
<celt1c> did that partitioning user guide thing make sense to u, cause i didnt understand all of it
<cellofellow> no, wait. my VirtualBox installation must have a slow clock or something, cause though it syas 75kBps in there, out of the Box it says normal, about 27.
<celt1c> thats slow
<cellofellow> cheapest DSL available
<cellofellow> still a lot faster than dial up
<celt1c> true
<celt1c> im on a 54 mpbs wireless
<cellofellow> that's LAN. Mine is 100mbps wired.
<celt1c> o cool
<celt1c> alright im booting up mepis
<cellofellow> ok, I think I can walk you through this from the screenshots.
<celt1c> sweet!
<cellofellow> Although it uses QTParted, which I don't know the GUI layout for. I like GParted more.
<celt1c> ah
<cellofellow> so, you'll have to think for yourself a bit.
<celt1c> defaults (auto config with xorg display driver) or opt-in (nvdiai driver for newer than quatro4) ?
<celt1c> i have nvdidia in my laptop
<cellofellow> try nvidia
<celt1c> aight
<celt1c> failed to allocate mem resource
<celt1c> is that bad
<cellofellow> um, if it crashed cause of that, then yes.
<celt1c> o its still going
<celt1c> ok
<cellofellow> celt1c: check out page 64 in the MEPIS manual.
<celt1c> yep i read that
<celt1c> that big paragraph was confusing
<cellofellow> which?
<celt1c> resizing a windows parittion (dual booting)
<celt1c> the one with that title
<cellofellow> ok, getting there
<celt1c> no not that one
<celt1c> creating new parititons
<celt1c> that one
<cellofellow> still getting there
<celt1c> kk
<celt1c> ok my screen is just black, it went to the loading menu and now its black
<cellofellow> um
<cellofellow> try the auto-detect thing.
<celt1c> the default one ok
<cellofellow> before you do that, boot windows, and defrag and backup
<celt1c> i defragged last week is that good>?
<cellofellow> dunno. you can't resize an fs that has some data at the end of the partition. It should work though.
<celt1c> ok
<celt1c> ok it got to another step and told me to rpess ctrl alt f7 or ctrl alt f8 to get to a menu
<celt1c> which i did
<celt1c> now it is just a blakck scren with a blinking white line at the top
<cellofellow> you still not getting MEPIS to boot?
<celt1c> guess not ill try again
<cellofellow> I can help you with installation, but I'd try their channel (I think it's #mepis) for getting the livecd to boot.
<celt1c> ok ill try again then go there
<celt1c> grrr no one is repsonding in there
<cellofellow> :-(
<cellofellow> I don't know
<celt1c> this is so annoying
<celt1c> iv ebene trying to get linux for the past three days non stop
<celt1c> going through like 5 different distros none have worked
<celt1c> what should i do? try a different distro?
<DvineLord> try booting in framebuffer mode
<DvineLord> ive had issues with almost every livecd with that
<celt1c> ok how do i do that
<DvineLord> it gives an option on most distros ive tried
<DvineLord> i honestly havent tried xubuntu yet
<celt1c> im using mepis
<DvineLord> havent used that either
<DvineLord> only ubuntu based distro ive used so far is linuxmint
<celt1c> theres 9 different options for booting
<celt1c> none that resemble frame buffer
<DvineLord> and i just recently tried BeaFanatIX
<DvineLord> BeaFanatIX is super small and fast
<DvineLord> and gives u all the framebuffer options
<celt1c> what is that a distro?
<DvineLord> id try that one
<DvineLord> yea
<celt1c> ive tried like 5 distros in the past few dyas
<celt1c> none have worked
<celt1c> there always has been a problem
<celt1c> its so anooying
<DvineLord> i been messing with slax style distros alot
<DvineLord> and on the fly module making is wicked badass
<DvineLord> itd be my number one live choice
<DvineLord> although i hate kde
<DvineLord> which is only problem
<DvineLord> btw pm celt1c
<celt1c> whats kde?
<TheSheep> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<fireflyfx> hello
<Jester45> hi
<DvineLord> w0w
<DvineLord> firefly
<DvineLord> ive been watching firefly series as of now
<fireflyfx> yo im having a slight prob with my wireless
<fireflyfx> can someone help me out?
<Jester45> maybe, but we cant help unless you tell just what the problem is
<fireflyfx> lol- keep having to untick and retick box next to wireless connection in network settings after every boot
<fireflyfx> then it works prefectly
<Jester45> that doesnt sound to fun
<fireflyfx> otherwise it is connected but at 0%
* Jester45 doesnt know wireless stuff
<fireflyfx> i takeit this isnt normal...
<Jester45> nopw
<Jester45> nope
<fireflyfx> oh well
<Jester45> stay around someone might know
<fireflyfx> k
<fireflyfx> but i dont hold out much hope
<Jester45> there is probly a simple fix
<DvineLord> does xubuntu allow u too select packages u want before installation?
<celt1c> hey cellowfellow, i am acutally downloading knoppix and going to use that and i thought i could use ur help with the qtparted program
<DvineLord> ewww qtparted
<celt1c> haah
<DvineLord> i found out i hate that
<DvineLord> i tried installing dreamlinux
<DvineLord> saw that pop up
<DvineLord> im not even gonna try installing it now
<DvineLord> qparted is soooo much better
<celt1c> whats bad about it
<DvineLord> dont really remember
<DvineLord> but i like gparted alot better
<celt1c> can i use that with knoppix?
<DvineLord> usually the installation stuff is scripted together
<TheSheep> ah, the toolkit holy wars :)
<DvineLord> u could do it during the livecd on ur own
<DvineLord> then skip it during the install script
<DvineLord> saying the disk is already setup
<Jester45> TheSheep, hehe
<celt1c> ok
<celt1c> bbl
<Jester45> very true major war. i think xfce will slowly kill both sides
<TheSheep> Jester45: I think that xfce is where it is precisely *because* it didn't get involve at the start, but it changed now and the victory is there for some DE that nobody heard about yet :)
<TheSheep> maybe e17?
<Jester45> yuck
<TheSheep> it's relatively calm and quiet
<Jester45> i will use gnome before e17
<DvineLord> yes
<DvineLord> xfce is nice
<DvineLord> i believe it should have clearlooks at default theme
<DvineLord> xfce has the worst default theme
<Jester45> i like xfce4-dusk
<TheSheep> DvineLord: opinions vary, aestetics is certainly a complicated science
<DvineLord> yes
<DvineLord> but xfce is like a mini-gnome sorta
<DvineLord> atleast now it is
<Jester45> at least there are themes
<DvineLord> thunar is alot like nautilus
<DvineLord> thunar is sooo much better then xfm
<TheSheep> DvineLord: I think that people who try to fit xfce into the 'mini-gnome' box hurt it a lot -- xfce has a different philosophy
<DvineLord> well i like xfce
<TheSheep> DvineLord: not hiding what the system actually does, but making the common tasks easier
<DvineLord> yea
<TheSheep> gnome does a lot of hiding and automating
<TheSheep> and guessing, which I really hate :)
<TheSheep> computers shouldn't try to be smart
<DvineLord> kde is just sooo redundant and integrated
<Jester45> thats what i dont like about it
<TheSheep> well, kde is nice from the inside -- really thought out, but on the outside it's too windowish to my tastes
<Jester45> seems like they want you to use only apps that start with K
<DvineLord> kde is worse then windows
<DvineLord> u can master windows ui fast
<DvineLord> and unlock all the hidden stuff through registry
<DvineLord> but kde is just nuts
<Jester45> not all of it
<TheSheep> DvineLord: I hate the millions of config options for each and every application...
<DvineLord> i like application specific options
<Jester45> but linus uses it so it must have something good
<DvineLord> slackware uses it
<DvineLord> slax is the best kde distro
<DvineLord> it ownz
<DvineLord> id always use it for live
<DvineLord> specially with slax 6.x
<DvineLord> i tried using xfce on it
<DvineLord> forgot to make a vte package
<DvineLord> had no terminal
<DvineLord> it was no fun
<Jester45> what i cant stand using is gentoo
<Jester45> it takes forever to get it working like you want
<DvineLord> hrm
<DvineLord> gentoo seems to be the way to go for things that special configs
<DvineLord> like pdas, game consoles
<DvineLord> probably be awesome for car computers
<Jester45> i guess
<DvineLord> i was looking at one gentoo deriv
<Jester45> if you wanna be in your car for a week gettings it to work like you want
<DvineLord> sabayon linux
<DvineLord> u think thatd be any good?
<Jester45> sabayon isnt bad
<DvineLord> koo
<Jester45> still hate portage
<Jester45> its pretty cool that it has beryl and kde working nicly on a live cd
<DvineLord> but for live cds slax is the way to go
<DvineLord> or something like slax
<DvineLord> i tried slax,wolvix,goblinx,nimblex,mutagenix
<Jester45> morppix
<DvineLord> there pretty kool ideas
<DvineLord> and u can take any package
<DvineLord> then convert it
<DvineLord> and just stick it on the live cd
<DvineLord> theres not single huge file u needa deal with
<DvineLord> it just loads whatever package u want in memory
<DvineLord> and u can load them on the fly once system boots
<Jester45> hihi
<vidd> hello
<Jester45> TheSheep, do you know how to make a ram disk and have some programs i use a lot stored in it
<Jester45> like firefox xchat sonata
<TheSheep> mount -t tmpfs none /mnt/some-directory -o size=30G
<TheSheep> and then copy the fiels you want there
<TheSheep> at every boot
<Jester45> cool
<Jester45> could i fstab that right
<TheSheep> Jester45: yes, but you still need to copy the files every time
<Jester45> i could make that an script that autoruns
<TheSheep> Jester45: I doubt it will improve anything in a significant way
<TheSheep> Jester45: readahead already does something like that
<celt1c> hey guys i need some help, i tried booting off a usb drive but it says could not find kernel image when i try it, can anyone help
<Jester45> TheSheep, well if it doesnt work i wull just umount it
<Jester45> TheSheep, and if i did 300mb woud it take that much ram even if theres nothing in the dir. like allocating it or would it use more as it fills up and the size is just the limit
<TheSheep> Jester45: it grows as need up to the specified size
<Jester45> thats good
<Jester45> i think 1gb should store just about everything
<TheSheep> .oO( 640kB should be enough for anyone)
<Jester45> less than a mb for firefox to be stored in
<cellofellow> says the man who live in the days of big floppies.
<Jester45> well i might just do 500mb
<Sharn> I know it's been asked (And debated before), but where is the trash stored besides ~/.Trash? I have some files I dno't have the permission to delete in my trash (root) and want to delete them
<Jester45> Sharn, cant you gksudo Thunar and delete them
<cellofellow> why not? are they special files?
* cellofellow missed a part
<Jester45> cellofellow, its the trash files that root has
<cellofellow> Thunar should just work
<Jester45> cellofellow, yea... but its root's so i said open thunar as root so you can remove roots files
<Sharn> Sorry, walked away. Tried that a minute ago but they don't show up when  open thunar as root
<Jester45> Sharn, how do you delete the files
<Sharn> Either right clicking or through file > empty trash in thunar
<Jester45> and. was thunar root when you rightclicked them
<Sharn> And I get "Failed to remove ***  Permission Denied"
<Sharn> It doesn't show any trash and doest give me a right click option to remove them when thunar is opened as root
<Sharn> When opened as a normal user, it shows 3 directories
<Jester45> when thunar is opened as root it has its own trash folder because the folder is in roots home
<Jester45> so if it was root when deleted you need to be root to see it
<Sharn> That makes sense
<Jester45> if you can only see it when a normal user
<Jester45> right click and restore the files
<Jester45> then sudo rm -rf file1 file2 directory3
<Sharn> Gotcha
<Jester45> if all the files are in the same directory just delete the directory
<Jester45> the rm command doesnt put files in the trash
<Jester45> so when you run it they are gone
<Sharn> I understand that much at least. :P
<cellofellow> use shft+del to delete things in Thunar bypassing the trash.
<cellofellow> I always use that when running with gksu
<cellofellow> Sharn: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Jester45> cellofellow, do you have any advice for a new person to installing linux ?
* Jester45 invites cellofellow to viddandme
<Jester45> i need to make a cool log script
#xubuntu 2007-07-17
<shale> anyone use xubuntu w/ ltsp v5 and rdesktop for thin clients?
<cellofellow> Jester45: who needs advice?
<cellofellow> shale: sounds fun, but no, not using that.
<cellofellow> Sounds really specific. Linux thing clients connecting to Windows.
<shale> correct
<shale> i have it working with ubuntu-desktop but not so much with xubuntu-desktop
<cellofellow> I think using just a plain window manager like fluxbox would work.
<shale> yea me too
<cellofellow> and, I think that there is even a framebuffer version of rdesktop
<shale> i'm sorry, what does that mean... framebuffer?
<shale> ver of rdesktop
<cellofellow> framebuffer. graphics without X, in the Linux Console.
<cellofellow> one sec
<shale> sounds shnazzy
<Sharn> Fluxbox is shnazzy too. =O
<cellofellow> I have this chapter from an ebook on LTSP. I know it mentions redesktop and didn't include X.
<cellofellow> still looking
<cellofellow> not there, huh
<cellofellow> will open on computer in just a minute
<shale> well don't knock yourself on my account :)
<cellofellow> no no no
<cellofellow> ah,, here it is. in ltsp.conf, set SCREEN_NN = rdesktop -f hostname
<cellofellow> NN is number
<cellofellow> like, for example, you could have SCREEN_01 run a shell or getty for access to the thin client itself, SCREEN_02 use ssh or rsh to have shell access to the server, and SCREEN_03 could be startx for Linux server GUI, or rdesktop for Windows server GUI.
<cellofellow> got that?
<shale> roger that
<cellofellow> too bad I don't have an RDP server, or I'd try that rdesktop thing.
<cellofellow> I think -f means framebuffer.
<Sharn> -totally lost-
<cellofellow> Sharn: Linux Terminal Server Project, LTSP. It's a wrapper for lots of other services so you can make thin clients.
<Sharn> Hmmmm. Ok. :P
<cellofellow> I know! I can use VirtualBox as an RDP server, and then test the rdesktop -f thing.
<Sharn> I'm not that interested, I'm just totally lost when it cmoes down to screens, graphics, terminals, etc in linux.
<cellofellow> ah, well.
<cellofellow> It is a little weird.
<cellofellow> now, to get that shell-thing to work, there has to be a way to get SSH to authenticate with getty or something like that.
<Sharn> Heh. Confusing t someone who's never really gone into it. Not a biggy though
<cellofellow> yeah, all well and good. Even a pencil would be confusing to someone who'd never seen one before.
<shale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFAWR6hzZek
<Sharn> -clicks link and hopes ff doesn't stall again-
<Sharn> Hah. That's great
<cellofellow> shale: I just tested. rdesktop needs X, and rdeskop -f isn't framebuffer, it's fullscreen.
<shale> cellofello: gotcha
<cellofellow> still, use the lightest window manager you can, maybe evilwm or ratpoison, and have it run rdesktop -f and you'll be in business.
<cellofellow> ratpoison would be good. then no one can accidently do anything to it. It'll be invisible. Just configure its keystrokes to something really really weird.
<az> does anyone know how to make an xfce4 theme?
<Torahteen> Hey guys
<eagle-101> hi
<Torahteen> I'm trying to get my wireless working
<Torahteen> I followed the steps in this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<eagle-101> ok, first off, what is your card?
<Torahteen> it's a Linksys USB
<Torahteen> WUSB54GS version 2.1
<Torahteen> It all went fine
<Torahteen> Until I got to where it tells me to plug in the device
<Torahteen> He says:
<Torahteen> Plug in your device. The Power light will come on, and, after at most 3 seconds, the Link light will blink slowly. If the Link light does blink slowly, sucess!
<Torahteen> Mine doesn't blink, just stays lit
<eagle-101> mmm
<eagle-101> hang on a moment
<eagle-101> ok Torahteen put the card in and type in the terminal 'iwconfig'
<eagle-101> put that output in a pastebin
<eagle-101> !pastebin | Torahteen
<ubotu> Torahteen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Torahteen> It's not this comp
<Torahteen> And I know about pastebin :P
<eagle-101> ok, then check the iwconfig and see if the computer sees the card
<Torahteen> Umm
<Torahteen> No
<Torahteen> I have two cards
<Torahteen> lo, and eth0
<Torahteen> Both say no wireless extensions
<eagle-101> ok if it works you will see a 3rd card
<Torahteen> Hmm...
<Torahteen> So it's not working?
<Torahteen> Hmm... any idea what I might've done wrong?
<eagle-101> Torahteen, not quite sure
<Torahteen> :\
<eagle-101> Torahteen, is there anything different on your computer from the one in the tutorial?
<eagle-101> anything that was not set to the default when you started?
<Torahteen> This was a completly new installation
<eagle-101> also nose around for some other tutorials
<eagle-101> are you sure the card is compatable with that?
<eagle-101> to install mine it took no less then 3 tutorials
<Torahteen> Well, I'm wondering if the drivers aren't right
<Torahteen> It never mentions 2.1
* test3r *clocks in
<Akuma_> whats the most used wireless network application in xubuntu?
<test3r> iwconfig
<Akuma_> and if i want something that manages profiles? is there anything equivalent to network-manager?
<eagle-101> Akuma_, you can pick whatever you want to pick
<eagle-101> if it works on any of the other *ubuntus then it works here
<Akuma_> i'll get network-manager then
<Akuma_> thanks
<test3r> i actually have not found one that worked well as you describe in GUI fashion, but I suppose I have to try 'network-manager', now. I'll grab my laptop.
<test3r> atheros+madwifi    <3
<eagle-101> does bugzilla (the application bugzilla) have an IRC channel?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<test3r> ok, yes, 'network-manager' seems quite nice, indeed.
<test3r> at least with an outdated laptop, with madwifi drivers
<test3r> which is rly the best setup u could get (and it just landed on me- im just thankful) to be able to test wifi things
<test3r> it took some fooling around, but now it clicked itself to setup somehow, and now it is remembering my things and not asking me every 3 sec
<test3r> combined with it's applet, it is Better than the windows wifi selection tool near the clock.
<xubuntu> i can get images whilst playing video but am unable to get any sound from it...have tried with xfmedia and gxine...thanx
<test3r> =O    =D   LoL!!!!  " Shott'd ."
<test3r> even the "intel 8280" onboard soundchip works OOB from LiveCD- He probably just needs to spawn a volume control, switch it to the proper sound board, and change its volume.
<xubuntu> i am unable to have sound whilst playing video on xfmedia or gxine...thanx
<test3r> xubuntu > to fix your sound, try making a sound control
<test3r> on the bar? at the top?
<test3r> right click it
<test3r> goto 'add new item'  and select the volume control option in the following menu
<xubuntu> i have that...and it works when i play mp3
<test3r> can gspot see what the file type of it is?
<test3r> do u know what codec was used for making the file?
<xubuntu> it's rmvb format
<test3r> realmedia??????  id suggest gutting it with something to save it as MPG
<test3r> that should play
<test3r> or avi version 9
<test3r> new AVI/WMV wont work
<xubuntu> how do mean gutting it?
<test3r> to convert a file type to another type
<test3r> you could use 'RealAlternative' for the codec for the input
<test3r> but then you'll need a program to save output too into a different format.  either that or find RealAlternative for linux
<xubuntu> like k-lite codecs
<xubuntu> but for linux
<test3r> aaaaaaaaa hahahahah according to RealNetworks they say the codecs are illegal because of some junk but you know whats WAY worse than what those nice people that made those codecs did?
<test3r> the fact that realplayer would not uninstall back when they were Created
<test3r> and had other weird things operating in the background of My System
<test3r> so u know what they can do with their oppinion?  =)
<test3r> but yes, essentially it is a codec for a single file type. one thing they say in here time and time again though is that codec packs tend to hinder the upgrade process further down the road
<xubuntu> ;)
<test3r> its essentially like sony defending their rootkit
<xubuntu> b4 i installed win32codecs i couldnt get anything at all...somehow this time only images worked
<test3r> even though users were never given an option, nor told it would be installed
<test3r> i have to admit - the only way ive done win32codecs so far is through @utomatics, but it has given people problems with their systems I hear
<test3r> but there Should b instructions now on the Ubuntu forums of how to install all the codecs for all that
<test3r> they are "new" to me
<test3r> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<test3r> =D
* test3r has a large scab on his arm that itches all-of-a-sudden, but he knows better than to pick it apart
<Sharn> That's... pleasant.
<Sharn> Ugh. There's this noob on a different channel answering all my bots RS trivia questions
<test3r> it kind of applies to the situation in a bizarre way- in the fact that you Want to take the ez route, but it's not best.
<test3r> =O    ^ ^
<xubuntu> test3r: cheers
<xubuntu> i got win32codecs from medibuntu repository
<test3r> from that help on the wiki???? nice.
<Drew3b> Hey folks,  I have 6.06, and would like to update Firefox and Tbird,  Updating the distro is more than I want to do atm,  HOw do I specify FFx-2 and Tbird-2  instead of the 1.5.xx it now has?
<xubuntu> errr..no from other unofficial site...cos at the beginning i didnt know for xubuntu is mousepad :-P
<test3r> can you find the main firefox pack inside of Synaptic?
<test3r> yeah for ubuntu its liek gedit or something but we use mousepad
<test3r> mousepad is much more fast id imagine
<Drew3b> test3r: in looking through synaptic, all I see is 1.5.xx
<test3r> there are tools for writing C++ and PYTHON too
<test3r> that run on gtk i believe
<test3r> hmmmmmm....  6.06 has no stable "update" menu either
<test3r> drew > Good Question, .....  and Firefox wont update itself like it does on the windows version?
<test3r> thats my last idea. or you could do the old "apt-get install firefox" type thing but im not sure if that's what you want or not. it might brake stuff
<Drew3b> I have a day or so to make this box ready for an 85 year old; maybe if there is no mistake free synaptic-apt-get way, I should leave it alone.   I have not tried the the package from moz...
<test3r> is there a .deb?
<test3r> if there is, the option is uninstal, double clikc the deb. its ez.
<Drew3b> well, I was hoping someone here might know of a .deb
<test3r> o is it only src from c?  you might have to /configure make make install
<test3r> have u installed from source yet?
<Drew3b> NOt on this box, it would take a week.  :-)
<test3r> one program takes alot less time than a distro ( *cough*  bad GENTOO experiences *cough* )
<test3r> ive compiled openGL-enabled DOOM engine clone for *NIX  from source and it took probably ~ 10min
<Drew3b> THat is the problem with FOSS, one is never satisfied and wants the latest and greatest, if it was M$ I'd have-to-suffer :-/
<Drew3b> and like it.
<test3r> it's OK it's not like it won't be secure enough, already
<test3r> install NoScript into it for her & it will beat the pants off of anything else
<test3r> (and that will keep it from crashing on those (horribly coded) ASP pages)
<Drew3b> I've used little but KDE for 3-4 years on a p4-512(Mandriva), this low memory P3 w/xunubtu-xfce is faster.
<test3r> lol u should run fluxbox on that sucker   =9
<test3r> on that p4
<test3r> no movies or stuff tho easily using fluxbox though
<test3r> if u still want ez installs for common things, nice multimedia etcetc stick with xubuntu
<Drew3b> Gradually, I'm learning .deb-apt-get and synaptic and liking it.  After fixing a broken synaptic package(using apt-get -f or something like it), I was quite surprised at YouTube played so well.
<test3r> Really? that's wild. I'll have to remember that one
<test3r> South Park is on channel 17??????
<test3r> that's weird. it's always been on comedy channel
<Drew3b> It took a while to find, but  http://www.linux.com/articles/48910   helped a lot   "What to do when apt-get fails"
<dd> hi
<maxamillion> bye
<test3r> l8rs man
<maxamillion> test3r: no no, i was trying to be funny because dd said 'hi' and then left
* maxamillion isn't leaving :)
<maxamillion> i'm too busy coding right now to leave
<test3r> o ya? what r u making?
<test3r> r u still doing that 4 ur professor?
<maxamillion> yeah, i'm writing a system shell right now
<test3r> a Shell?  you're writing the thing that processes user commands.
<test3r> how do u even go about that - what is the behind logic?
<test3r> actually i wrote one for a JAVA-based text game that was supposed to react like a terminal
<test3r> it was alot alot alot of filtering
<test3r> basically
<test3r> then it didnt work in the end   =(
<test3r> is the shell for use in *NIX? or is it a shell with pre-processed system codes?
<maxamillion> test3r: its a shell for nix, written in C
<maxamillion> test3r: it doesn't do much right now and is rather buggy at the moment
<maxamillion> test3r: it probably won't ever do a whole lot since its just for a class project and isn't required to do near as much as things like bash or zsh
<maxamillion> anyhoo... i need sleep, i have work in 6 hours and i'm tired
<maxamillion> laters
<willow> hello
<damike> which kernel will gusty use?
<damike> in the final version - the latest?
<Pumpernickel> 2.6.22
<FFIXXX> hi i have lots of junk entries in my menu how do i remove them?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> So after installing xubuntu there are no updates. Whats wrong with this. Ubuntu ubudates are plentiful.
<Balaams_Miracle> What in the world does "Latch to Lock" do (keyboard settings)? I've enabled it and noticed no difference in the bahaviour of the sticky keys...
<TheSheep> Balaams_Miracle: that's for peple who have problems holding down two keys at a time
<TheSheep> Balaams_Miracle: I think...
<Balaams_Miracle> Then... What does the "disable two keys" thingamajig do?
<sayers> Hello, Xubuntu won't let me choose 1280X1024 as a screen format. How would I fix that?
<maxamillion> sayers: open a terminal window and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow the guide and be sure to select the correct screen resolution and then restart X and it should be the "default" setting in the settings manager with all lower resolutions listed below the word "default" (xfce always defaults to the highest possible resolution)
<sayers> possibly because I'm using the testing CD
<maxamillion> sayers: could be
<sayers> Thank you
<sayers> Xubuntu looks great now
<maxamillion> anytime, glad i could help
<sayers> I've done that before in Debian but I didn't want to go configuring packages I wasn't sure about
<maxamillion> yeah, actually pretty much anything debian can be applied to (x)ubuntu accept for small differences which then documentation can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<maxamillion> ubuntu technically *is* debian accept modified (more so now than it used to be, but even still ... very debian-ish)
<sayers> Yes
<maxamillion> but don't say that around #debian ... they take offense to it ;)
<sayers> I don't like Gnome or Kde, and Xubuntu is nice
<maxamillion> i agree
<sayers> well here we use free but not open source stuff
<sayers> which offends them
<maxamillion> i actually run gnome at work because i need to connect to a bunch of samba shares on the fly and nautilus does that rather well, but at home i run xfce on my desktop and laptop
<sayers> Anyway how can i get my XFCE to look like it should , not like gnome
<sayers> I have dual core and all the latest technology, I don't run XFCE for it's speed
<maxamillion> sayers: right click the panel and there is a "properties" (or something similar) button, click that and then select panel 1, alter it .... and the same for panel 2
<maxamillion> sayers: this is an _old_ screenshot, but my setup still looks the same: http://www.swooh.com/~adam/homeXubuntuEdgy.png
<maxamillion> sayers: i don't like the gnome-look-alike thing either
<maxamillion> vidd: hi hi
<sayers> hm how do I set that up, your instructions don't work / make sense
<sayers> customize pannel
<maxamillion> sayers: just a moment
<sayers> I got it
<maxamillion> ok, cool
<maxamillion> sorry ... i didn't really know how to explain it
<sayers> Might be differnt on testing
<sayers> but testing is always my cup of tea
<maxamillion> fair enough
<maxamillion> testing actually shouldn't be different in that respect because its been the same way to configure the panel since xfce 4.2
<sayers> well testing has a lot more updates ;P
<maxamillion> yup
<maxamillion> sayers: you should run debian testing or sid ... those have constant "rolling updates" because their testing/unstable branch technically never release
<sayers> I was on debian testing but installing flash on debian is /near/ impossible
<sayers> for amd64
<sayers> xfburn looks nice
<sayers> do you have that on stable?
<maxamillion> yeah, its useless
<sayers> ?
<maxamillion> doesn't burn music worth a darn, doesn't burn dvds and seg faults sometimes when burning iso images
<sayers> Possibly fixed in update
<maxamillion> interesting
<maxamillion> brb
<sayers> maxamillion, it cleared my DvdRW well
<Amgine> I need to find a phrase in a source code folder. I know this should be able to be done by grep. How do I do so?
<pleia2> grep -R "phrase here" foldername/
<Amgine> Thanks!
<cheeseboy> what mod to i ptobe to wake up hardrive?
<cheeseboy> probe*
<Jester45> you shouldnt have to
<cheeseboy> well i need to
<cheeseboy> it forgets the hardive
<Jester45> maybe sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
<Jester45> that should get it going
<cheeseboy> failed
<cheeseboy> input/output error
<Jester45> so.... linux forgot it was connected
<cheeseboy> because its locked
<|chueQo|> hello
<cheeseboy> and i need linux to unlock it
<Jester45> try sudo mount remount /dev/hda
<|chueQo|> I ve got a quest
<|chueQo|> who dares?
<Jester45> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|chueQo|> jajaja
<|chueQo|> nice
<cheeseboy> device does not exist
<Jester45> cheeseboy, thats weird
<|chueQo|> how do I make my own message.file for gfxgrub?
<cheeseboy> when i boot it notices it
<|chueQo|> how do I edit a message.file
<cheeseboy> but gives errors about dma
<|chueQo|> but changing the picture on it
<Jester45> cheeseboy, is it in your fstab
<cheeseboy> Jester45, its a live cd
<Jester45> o...
<|chueQo|> anyone?
<Jester45> |chueQo|, have you tried nano message.file
<|chueQo|> noup
<|chueQo|> spanish?
<|chueQo|> aaaaaaaah
<|chueQo|> sorry I get it
<|chueQo|> lts see
<Jester45> ctrl+x to exit ctrl+o to save
<Jester45> cheeseboy, sudo mount
<|chueQo|> cant read it Jester45
<|chueQo|> appears all those weird symbols
<|chueQo|> how do people make message.files?
<cheeseboy> Jester45, tried that /dev/hd* isnt listed
<|chueQo|> has anyone did one?
<Jester45> |chueQo|, run file message.file
<Jester45> cheeseboy, sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/hd* /empty/directory
<|chueQo|> how do I open it?
<|chueQo|> double click goes to ark
<Jester45> |chueQo|, what type did file say
<|chueQo|> message.xubu
<|chueQo|> or message.ubugrey
<|chueQo|> is not a type
<|chueQo|> is a theme for gfxgrub
<cheeseboy> Jester45, i cant mount it its not there
<|chueQo|> I ve got a hard one
<|chueQo|> that sounded bad
<|chueQo|> sorry my english is lame
<cheeseboy> Jester45, any other ideas?
<dev1> <cheeseboy> maybe /dev/sd* ?
<cheeseboy> nope none of those
<dmdzine> xubuntu rocks
<Jester45> ....
<maxamillion> meh
<maxamillion> atleast its was a positive randnom-ness
<J-_> Is there a gui I can use to make cronjobs in xfce? /me doesn't like crontab -e
<J-_> !cronjob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cronjob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> I make a cronjob with xfce-terminal, save it, go back to crontab -e and it's not there.
<J-_> any ideas?
<miles> hey guys
<miles> how do you connect to samba shares in xfce?
<miles> i know how to, im just wondering what method you guys use
<sayers> Dom
<sayers> Don't use samba :( , try the ubuntu way though
<miles> which is?
<sayers> no clue but xfce is like gnome in a way
<sayers> wiki.ubuntu.com
<sayers> possibly
<miles> u hate samba
<sayers> me?
<sayers> ive never used it
<miles> o
<infinito> hi!
<FreeFull> Hi.
<miles> hello
<infinito> does anyone know why using kde apps on xubuntu i got strange symbols instead of  or  ?
<miles> !bill gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sayers> infinito, you don't have that letter package installed perhaps but that's as far as I can help
<Redimere> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Photocopy> ...
<Photocopy> how do i install xfce themes to ubuntu?
#xubuntu 2007-07-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) Cubey: yes, i believe that is considered grouping to xfce ... just try it
(Cubey/#xubuntu) I have grouping off
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) oh
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) i dunno
(Jester45/#xubuntu) logs are back
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) i've never noticed it
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) anyhoo ... i've coded enough for one night
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) laters
(Jester45/#xubuntu) im with max
<Cubey> hm, could the author of the spca50x driver module have been anymore vauge in their instructions?
<snaapz> god damn it I just got a $45 parking ticket !!! O=)
<snaapz> Must have been due to my grammmmer
<Cubey> is there a way to disable the screensaver on anything full screen?
<cellofellow> how do you mean?
<Cubey> playing videos full screen keep getting interupted by the screensaver
<cellofellow> killall xscreensaver before turning on the game
<cellofellow> or set your timeout longer.
<Cubey> mehh
<Cubey> why the heck don't the video players just disable it?
<Cubey> xfmedia for one
<cellofellow> I know they try.
<Cubey> hm
<cellofellow> I get an error message from mplayer whenever it tries.
<cellofellow> it used to work.
<Cubey> yeah
<Cubey> lets see if VLC's setting for it works
<DvineLord> hrm
<DvineLord> i get same error with mplayer
<Cubey> sound is kind of bad on VLC :/
<Cubey> it crackles a bit
<DvineLord> i wish mplayer would just send a mouse movement around the time xscreensaver would come on
<Cubey> yeah
<Cubey> how do you set a default encoding for firefox? the one set now keeps displaying pages badly
<Colossus73> hi
<Cubey> hi
<Colossus73> do someone know wht the printer applet failed to start?
<Colossus73> I receive a message saying Unable to start the printer driver selection service
<cellofellow> probably cause cups is all messed up
<Colossus73> cupsd is running
<cellofellow> I mean the configs.
<cellofellow> gksu system-config-printer in alt+f2.
<Cubey> regarding the screensaver issue, i think for mplayer you have to be using gnome. the error i get refers to gnome_screensaver_control()
<Cubey> i'll just disable the screensaver for tonight and play the video and deal with trying it in gnome tomorrow I suppose
<Colossus73> cellofellow: I will try tonight now I'm on Zenwalk, thank you
<magic_ninja> this isgonna be tricky
<tuna-fish> In what file does xfce4 store what programs to boot up at the start of the session, like xfdesktop and xfce4-menu-plugin?
<gabkdlly> there is a graphical user interface for this purpose. I think you can find it under settings
<tuna-fish> yes, but I need to fiddle with stuff that cannot be done with the gui. So far, I've found /home/tuna/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4session.rc, but it is almost empty.
<tuna-fish> specifically, my desktop gets started before the panel and as double-buffering is on, this causes the desktop icons to be drawn twice, making the desktop look very ugly
<TheSheep> tuna-fish: that's not how double buffering works XD
<TheSheep> tuna-fish: the programs are stored in ~/.config/autostart/
<tuna-fish> thanks
<tuna-fish> TheSheep: I use conky, and I enabled DBE for it
<TheSheep> tuna-fish: ah, but the things started with session are somewhere in the /etc/xdg/xfce4/
<tuna-fish> and quite clearly, if I enable it, the icons first get drawn where they would be if there was no panel. Then panel appears, and they are drawn again on their proper spots, nut the ghosts are not removed
<tuna-fish> *but
<tuna-fish> finally found it, it's in /home/tuna/.cache/sessions
<tuna-fish> kinda hidden if you ask me...
<kalikiana> tuna-fish, Did you mean 'Thunar'. It's not the fish but the Nordic god. And yes, it *is* hidden on purpose.
<tuna-fish> yes, but when you f*ck it up, it's hard to fix when you don't know where it is :)
<kalikiana> So file a bug about the issue or to add an 'empty cache' button. ;)
<Leite> hello
<xBill> Leite: hi
<maxamillion> hi hi
<imLeite> i was having some problems installing ubuntu on a clevo 2800T (freezing while booting in live)
<imLeite> so i went to try Xubuntu
<maxamillion> same problem?
<imLeite> different
<maxamillion> really? ... strange ... they use the same kernel and sub-system
<imLeite> boots to a part where theres a cursor (X) in the screen
<imLeite> but can't move it
<maxamillion> strange
<imLeite> well, it moved, but like, 5/10mins after i tried it :P
<imLeite> i've googled for some resolution for this kind of notebook, but no luck
<imLeite> tried disabling acpi (ubuntu only) didn't work either
<imLeite> the cursor moves (sometimes) but nothing changes, X cursor on black
<imLeite> is there anyway to install withouth entering the live cd desktop?
<maxamillion> imLeite: yes, download the "alternate cd"... it has a text mode installer
<maxamillion> imLeite: what are the specs on your laptop?
<imLeite> celeron 1.3, 128 ram, 16mb video (shared)
<Alex_> hi everyone
<imLeite> hi
<Alex_> does anyone have the time to help me to install xubuntu
<maxamillion> imLeite: yeah, you need the alternate cd... i think the livecd need 192mb of ram in feisty
<maxamillion> !ask | Alex_
<ubotu> Alex_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alex_> :P ok:
<sten> hello :)
<Alex_> i have ubuntu 7.04 on the computer atm and i want to try out xubuntu. but when i try install it by klicking the intall icon on the livecd everything runs smoothly untill it starts to create the partitions, at this point i get a error message saying i dont have the persmition to access the disk and that the partitions could not be created
<imLeite> thank you maxamillion, will try using alternate cd :)
<sten> I installed Xubuntu on top of a already Ubuntu installation, and then removed Ubuntu (Gnome)...and now I See some things that are missing, icons etc in the menus...are there any left-over setting file that disrupt Xubuntu ??
<maxamillion> sten: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<maxamillion> imLeite: anytime
<sten> maxamillion, that's what I Have used :) exactly the commands
<maxamillion> Alex_: i don't fully understand the question ... if you already have ubuntu installed you can just install xubuntu-desktop from synaptic/aptitude/apt-get /etc
<sten> and from that site too
<maxamillion> sten: interesting
<sten> maxamillion, like for example: in the main menu where it says: "About Xfce"   ...I guess there shall be an icon, but there isn't, and some other part in the submenus too
<maxamillion> sten: just a moment... let me check something
<sten> and:  System -> Process manager
<maxamillion> sten: oh yeah, thats normal .... certain things don't have pre-set icons
<maxamillion> sten: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=791&slide=4
<sten> also: Xfburn
<maxamillion> sten: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=791&slide=12
<sten> I see
<sten> heh
<maxamillion> sten: i believe its because the icon theme that is being used doesn't have an appropriate icon to match that, i think other icon themes have a "fallback" icon that just gets kinda thrown in there for things like that
<sten> maxamillion, Okey thanks...
<maxamillion> sten: np
<sten> I feel that Gnome is to heavy....Xfce makes system quicker
<sten> but there some things that are more difficult that in gnome of course
<exw> i've got this old sony vaio pII 366MB ram.  xubuntu runs fairly good/fast, but i'd like to make it use less cpu.  It seams ram is NOT a problem.  looking at the system monitor, i have never seen  xubuntu  use  the swap or go over 70% of the available ram.  The problem is the cpu load, wich spikes on maost operations.  Is there a way to reduce the cpu load?
<exw> sorry i meant sony vaio pII 366mhz 128MB ram.
<Hobbsee> greetings
<maxamillion> hiya Hobbsee
<xBill> Hobsee: hi
<Hobbsee>  https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/build/Xubuntu suggests that you guys need to find people to test your cds
<xBill> exw: use another windowmanager ^^
<Hobbsee> the usual rules about "dont try this on production machines", "it might eat your hard drive, and kill your dog" apply.
<maxamillion> exw: you might try using a window manager such as openbox as a drop in replacement for xfwm, that could help a little
<exw> xBill, maxamillion thanks... i've been reading about replacing xfce, but people are suggesting that as a solution for low ram... which does not appear to be a problem for me :-(
<maxamillion> exw: well, you wouldn't replace xfce but you would just replace its window manager (a program called xfwm4) and as a side effect you would actually lower ram consumption but it should also help a little with cpu spikes
<exw> ok thanks
<maxamillion> exw: but in general, cpu spikes are going to happen on older hardware just because of the load they have to handle when launching applications or running certain plugins for heavier applications such as firefox
<maxamillion> exw: anytime
<maxamillion> exw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox <--- lots of information about openbox and the little snippet about "Openbox in Gnome" the information there can be applied to using it in xfce as well, you will just need to add the command "openbox --replace" to the autostarted applications found in applications->system
<exw> maxamillion: great :-)
<maxamillion> exw: i have used it before on older systems and i think its really nice and very clean looking for being so light weight (i recommend greatly that you also install obconf because it will make configuration a matter of clicking buttons instead of trudging through .xml configuration files)
<exw> ok
<gerro> some apps capture the mouse
<gerro> but why can't I just breed more mice on the screen
<gerro> never understood reason why :/
<gerro> a mouse for each hand would be fun
<gerro> maybe even a touchpad one for my feet
<ablomen> gerro, well you can now actually
<ablomen> just go to digg or slashdot or any other news site
<gerro> ?
<ablomen> multiple input device support hack is made
<gerro> hmm found this gizmo app
<gerro> says its recently available in gutsy
<gerro> ah seems xorg 7.3 has better support for multiple input devices
<gerro> scheduled for august release
<Der-Tim> hi there...
<Der-Tim> is there a .deb package of python-twisted in version 2.4?
<TheSheep> !info python-twisted
<ubotu> python-twisted: Event-based framework for internet applications (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.5.0-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Der-Tim> i know that there's a 2.5 version
<Der-Tim> but i need the 2.4 version...
<TheSheep> aren't they backward-compatible?
<TheSheep> well, check the repositiories for edgy or dapper
<Jester45> get it from the archives
<TheSheep> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gerro> wow 8kb kinda small
<TheSheep> gerro: look at the dependencies :)
<TheSheep> gerro: besides, it's mostly text
<gerro> think I might try blackbox on this older comp I have
<gerro> icewm seemed promising but still lags
<gerro> thinking some xfce leftovers hanging around in ram
<gerro> someone recommended trying xdm instead of gdm
<maxamillion> gerro: either xdm or slim
<gerro> never heard of slim
<gerro> link?
<TheSheep> it's not maintained anymore and not in the repositories
<TheSheep> gerro: the only link left is on wikipedia XD
<gerro> ?
<gerro> which one you talking about
<maxamillion> gerro: http://slim.berlios.de/
<maxamillion> !info slim
<ubotu> Package slim does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SLiM
<maxamillion> bah!
<gerro> oh seems nice
<maxamillion> huh ... its not in the feisty repo
<maxamillion> gerro: its alright, i used it for a bit just to try it ... its right between xdm and gdm on features
<TheSheep> maxamillion: never was
<TheSheep> maxamillion: in the repos I mean
<maxamillion> TheSheep: oh ... guess i installed it from the debian testing repo then
* maxamillion knows he aptitude install'd it
<TheSheep> maxamillion: I find it annoying that it doesn't have a 'shutdown' button
<maxamillion> yeah it was lenny
<gerro> yeah guess they rely on ctrl alt del for shutdown
<maxamillion> gerro: that just reboots afaik
<gerro> but having that setup sucks because of all the noobs that may random shut you down during downloads or whatever
<gerro> especially if they don't see some form of panel or icons on screen
<TheSheep> gerro: why use a graphical login manager if you can't use mouse to operate it? :)
<gerro> yeah I see your point
<gerro> wonder if there anyway it can be worked in
<gerro> maybe with different theme
<maxamillion> gerro: i don't imagine noobs would be using slim in the first place
<gerro> maxamillion: my little bro uses my laptop when I'm afk sometimes (he responsible for all those rude comments :P)
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> gerro: fair enough
<vidd> SURE he is....(jk)
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> can anyone recommend a torrent maker? preferably one with a .deb installer?
<maxamillion> torrent maker? .... i've never thought to make a torrent
<vidd> thats ok....i have a torrentflux server...and it has the tool built in
<vidd> i just didnt see it b4
<gerro> I've never made a torrent before..
<vinze> It's not that difficult ;-)
* gerro feels so lame
* maxamillion doesn't even use torrent
<maxamillion> i have before ... just don't anymore
<vinze> I didn't before, then I had to distribute a 760Mb ISO ;-)
<Merchelo> does jim cambell be on irc ?
<maxamillion> Merchelo: ping him
<Merchelo> like does he have a username? just wondering
<maxamillion> Merchelo: oh, he doesn't appear to be online... but his username is j1mc
<Merchelo> ok cool, just wondering, thanks maxamillion
<maxamillion> Merchelo: i am talking to him on jabber ... he will be here in a moment
<maxamillion> Merchelo: actually, he said to email him because he is working but he can respond within 5 minutes
<Merchelo> ok cool thanks.
<Colossus> hi
<vinze> Hi
<Colossus> I just tried to download from my camera
<Colossus> a Kodak CX7530
<Colossus> after issuing from the cmd-line; gphoto2 --get-al-files
<Colossus> the pictures are being downloaded then after some minutes
<Colossus> it suddenly stops and I get the letter D in task list:
<Colossus>  5705 pts/0    D+     0:00 gphoto2 --get-all-files
<Colossus>  5782 pts/1    Ss     0:00 bash
<Colossus>  5800 ?        Ssl    0:15 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<Colossus>  5883 pts/1    D+     0:00 gphoto2 --auto-detect
<Colossus>  5884 pts/2    Ss     0:00 bash
<Colossus>  5891 ?        D      0:00 gphoto2 --list-ports
<Colossus>  5892 pts/4    Ss+    0:00 bash
<Colossus>  5895 pts/2    R+     0:00 ps ax
* mode/#xubuntu [+o TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<Colossus> I can't kill the process even with sudo
* mode/#xubuntu [-o TheSheep]  by TheSheep
<Colossus> what's up
<maxamillion> thanks TheSheep
<maxamillion> wait
<Colossus> what is this behaviour?
<Colossus> I just install it with apt-get install gphoto2 and it called the dependancies
<maxamillion> !flood | Colossus
<ubotu> Colossus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maxamillion> Colossus: next flood and i will have to kick you
<maxamillion> TheSheep: sorry, i wasn't paying attention .... still chasing bugs in my shell, different ones ... i fixed the others, but bugs still the same
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it was actually short :)
<maxamillion> short-ish ... but i think the ubuntu irc people say more than 3 lines need to be pasebing
<maxamillion> pastebined*
<TheSheep> Colossus: does it stop on any particular file?
<vinze> Colossus, I have no experience with Gphoto but have you checked their FAQ? http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/FAQ.html
<Colossus> nobody has a clue? Why the gphoto2 process assumes the letter D?
<Colossus> I have to reboot
<vinze> Colossus, I have no experience with Gphoto but have you checked their FAQ? http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/FAQ.html
<TheSheep> Colossus: or always after the same number of files?
<Colossus> to have the gphoto2 task gone
<Colossus> I can't find any message in the dmesg output
<Colossus> where can I look for some info?
<vinze> http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/FAQ.html
<Colossus> I will reboot the machine
<exw> where are the configuration files for the panel?
<cellofellow> Settings -> Panel
<vinze> ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<exw> ok thanks
<Colossus> bac kagain
<Colossus> before downloading I activate thunar vol management
<Colossus> now I don't have the icons on the desktop when pluggin a USB pendrive
<Colossus> I disabled it again but still no icons
<Colossus> can someone direct me where to look for hints?
<wbadger> hey guys does anyone know how do I change the default program for opening a file type, other than the right click->properties-> opens with dialog?
<vinze> What's wrong with that? ;-)
<wbadger> vinze, I want to associate .exe files with wine and it isn't possible that way
<vinze> Oh, right
<exw> weird... battery monitor is not added to the panel
<wbadger> vinze, it just says "kind: executable"
<vinze> wbadger, Yeah, I got the same problem
<Colossus> nobody download pictures from the camera here?
* vinze has set his camera to present itself as a removable drive
<Colossus> it's really weird, the gphoto2 process became dead and I can't kill it
<Colossus> my kodak cx7530 is not seen as a removable drive
<Colossus> infact when I plugged in its icon didn't appear on the desktop
<TheSheep> Colossus: is the camera active? some cameras will go into power saving mode when untouched...
<Colossus> maybe can be I bug
<Colossus> but I want to be sure before filing it.
<Colossus> yes it is because the files are being downloaded
<Colossus> then it suddenly stops and gphoto2 pocess assumes the letter D+
<Colossus> in the ps ax output
<wbadger> Colossus, maybe you can just use another program?
<Colossus> in the dmesg output the usb mass storage driver is activated
<Allex> i just installed xubuntu and have a question: how do i access other computers and the shared folders in my home network?
<Colossus> hmm
<Colossus> wbadger: what else to use? I use gphoto2 cmd-line
<Allex> cant find anywhere i can browse the network as i could in ubuntu @ the system bar at the top
<vinze> Allex, it's not possible by default I believe
<Allex> huh? so xubuntu dosent have network support?
<wbadger> Colossus, does it have to be a cmd-line program?
<vidd> Allex, yes...it does
<Colossus> no but GUI uses libgphoto2 that it is used by gphoto2 cmd-line program..
* Colossus tries again to download pictures from the camera
<vidd> Allex, you need to install something like pyneighboorhood
<vinze> I'm not into this, but I read this blog which had this post: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/02/easy-samba-browsing-with-xubuntu-feisty.html
<vinze> (That's about pyneighbourhood ;-)
<Allex> vidd: oki
<Allex> vidd: i didnt find anything in synaptic on that name :(
<vinze> Allex, http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/02/easy-samba-browsing-with-xubuntu-feisty.html
<vinze> Single "o" I guess
<vidd> Allex, its in universe.....pyNeighborhood
<vidd> "N" is "n" (not capitalized)
<Allex> vidd: oki, i just installed it, but when i click on the folder i want to see i get the message "failed to mount"
<vinze> *Sigh* See http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/02/easy-samba-browsing-with-xubuntu-feisty.html
<vinze> Allex, you need to set the permissions as described in the post I linked to
<vidd> Allex, did you read the guide vinze posted?
<Allex> oh...im looking into it now, tnx for the help
<Colossus> can someone post me the content of .config/xfce4/desktop/xfdesktoprc
<Colossus> please?
<vinze> $ cat ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/xfdesktoprc
<vinze> cat: /home/vincent/.config/xfce4/desktop/xfdesktoprc: No such file or directory
<Colossus> gt[~] $ cat .config/xfce4/desktop/xfdesktoprc
<Jester45> !pastebin
<Colossus> [file-icons] 
<Colossus> show-home=true
<Colossus> show-filesystem=true
<Colossus> show-removable=true
<Colossus> gt[~] $
<Colossus> sorry!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vinze> $ ls ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/
<vinze> backdrops.list  icons.screen0.rc  menu.xml
<vidd> Colossus, you have what i have
<Colossus> I apologize. please accept it.
<Colossus> vinze: you dont have that file?
<vinze> Nope
<Colossus> which xubuntu version do I have then?
<wbadger> Colossus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30384/
<vinze> I have Feisty
<vidd> as do i
<Jester45> vidd could you download a file from vidd.us so i can test a bandwidth meter
<Colossus> gt[2007-07-18--22:50] $ ls ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/
<Colossus> icons.screen0.rc  xfdesktoprc
<Colossus> gt[2007-07-18--22:50] $
<Jester45> a large file would be nice
<vidd> Jester45, sure
<vidd> ill get the fiesty alt cd
<vinze> Weird...
<vinze> Anyway, gtg, laters
<Colossus> wbadger: did you activate thunar-vol-man?
<vidd> Jester45, running now
<wbadger> Colossus, I don't know what that is
<Colossus> appications->settings->settings-Manager->filemanager setings
<wbadger> Colossus, that file you asked for just contains information about whether you want to see some icons on your desktop..
<wbadger> Colossus, I have "Enable Volume Management" ticked under "advanced" tab
<Colossus> yes
<Colossus> that's explains why suddenly I dont have icons anymore after playing with thunar-vol.man
<Colossus> you didn't enable it?
<Colossus> Don't do it!
<Colossus> It messed my system-
<wbadger> Colossus, I don't think I did but it is enabled
<wbadger> Colossus, it was probably enabled by default..
<Colossus> mmm
* Colossus logs out to check the icons on the desktop
<Allex> vidd: hmm...i just made what it says in the link but i still have the same problem
<vidd> Allex, i never use it...
<vidd> i keep my windows machines as far away from my linux boxes as possible
<vidd> and if i need to xfer files from one machine to another, i just ftp
<Colossus> wbadger: the icons are back but I had to manually change false to true in that file
<Colossus> I also was able to download all the pictures and videos from my camera
<Colossus> I dunno why I was unable before
<vidd> all the machines on my homew network have static IP's, so it is easy to install ftp servers and tell machine "a" to ftp into machine b and get  what it wants
<Colossus> :-$
<wbadger> Colossus, well seems to be fixed.
<Colossus> wbadger: :)
<Colossus> going to sleep good night
<j1mc> hi all . . . was someone looking for me earlier?
<vidd_laptop> yes...there was
<ciro314> hello. how could i listen to radio station on rhytmbox. it returns: playback error
<bad_cables> hey, what is the debian tool to look at disk space use from the shell?
<TheSheep>  bad_cables no idea, but the general linux tool would be either 'df' or 'du', depending what exactly you mean
<bad_cables> i never use deb too much becuase after i set it up, it runs for years
<bad_cables> but years ago, there was a command line app that would display all of the mounted hard disks, and their free space
<TheSheep> bad_cables: you might have confused hannels :)
<TheSheep> channels
<TheSheep> bad_cables: that's df
<TheSheep> bad_cables: du counts the disk usage of a directory
<bad_cables> ooooh...
<bad_cables> ok
<TheSheep> ("disk free" and "disk use")
<bad_cables> i am using xubunt with amazing sucess
<TheSheep> bad_cables: -h gives you nicer output
<bad_cables> for what i do it really rocks... all the way arround
<TheSheep> bad_cables: glad to hear you like it
<bad_cables> i cant see anything right now that can outpace the advancements of the linux community and specifically ubuntu... well the clear choice for any box is Xubuntu
<bad_cables> i think that on the food chain of OS's out there, xubuntu is the clear meat eater supreme
<TheSheep> bad_cables: xubuntu is weak in manpower and testers
<TheSheep> bad_cables: we need more hands
<bad_cables> well i cant code, im not a coder
<Jester45> you can help still
<TheSheep> bad_cables: you can always test, translate or triage bugs :)
<TheSheep> not to mention writing documentation
<bad_cables> that i can do
<bad_cables> i actually took classes in college about technical writing
<Jester45> bad_cables, you can stay in here and help other users with their problems or on the forums
<bad_cables> and that i do, and even i dabble in spanish (self taught tho...)
<bad_cables> i have to tell you a weird story, i am in south florida.. Ft. Lauderdale and i was at a resturant sitting at the bar and a man asked me how far he was from the beach
<bad_cables> he was there with 2 other friends and i told him one hour by bicycle and 20 minutes by car
<bad_cables> he then went back to his beer and talked up his sales convention
<bad_cables> to his friends, who i overheard were obviously coders fresh out of college working for banks
<bad_cables> he then said that he worked for MS
<bad_cables> and stated that this weekend MS is flying 20k people to Ft. Lauderdale
<bad_cables> for a "sales convention"
<bad_cables> becuase it is clear that they now concentrate on adds instead of software
<TheSheep> bad_cables: they won't beat google in that :)
<TheSheep> bad_cables: too late
<bad_cables> yeah i know, they are dying
<bad_cables> you can call dell with your support tag# and they send you an Ubuntu disk for your box
<bad_cables> i know that because last night a printer guru friend of mine told me he wanted his for a collector's item
<TheSheep> bad_cables: well, you can also just get it from shipit
<bad_cables> well dell doesnt charge he said...
<vidd_laptop> bad_cables, neither does ship-it\
<bad_cables> cool
<TheSheep> bad_cables: shipit doesn't charge either
#xubuntu 2007-07-19
<Allex> is it possible to change the iconpack in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> bad_cables: I just had 10 cds with feisty sent to me, with bonus stickers
<TheSheep> Allex: settings->userinterface settings, second tab
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, what kind of stickers they send?
<Allex> tnx
<bad_cables> have you guys ever had people complaining about xubuntu CD boot problems on specific architectures?
<bad_cables> no kidding, you just sold ubuntu to thousands of kids across america by making iconic stickers to define their generation
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: http://www.zerohex.org/wp-content/uploads/2006/07/ubuntu%20stickers.jpg
<bad_cables> well just to let you know, i never had been able to boot xubuntu 6 on this box
<bad_cables> it is an Ezra... a via compact 800Mghz server
<bad_cables> but 7 boots just fine with no hitch, a little slow on the install as compared to other OS's
<bad_cables> but no stalls or anything
<bad_cables> and low heat on use too
<Jester45> bad_cables, 7.04 has a newer kernel so it has better hardware support
<bad_cables> i was using DSL before this, which ran like motor, but... i forgot every password to it
<bad_cables> and apperantly i had upgraded DSL with audio software into a non supported or supportable direction
<bad_cables> so i just paved
<bad_cables> well give me an app to write a help file for... and i will try my best in english first
<bad_cables> i have an employee that i can threaten with torture and death if he doesnt translate into spanish/french/portuguess
<bad_cables> i can even charge off company overtime for him to do it
<bad_cables> but keep your mouth shut about that one ;)
<bad_cables> please
<bad_cables> lol
<Allex> if i download a icon pack, how do i install it or be able to choose it in the meny of packs?
<cellofellow> Allex: extract it into /usr/share/icons, or into ~/.icons
<Allex> ok
<cellofellow> then it will be available in User Interface Settings.
<Allex> tnx
<neozen> meep
<keb> did anyone figure out how to stop that annoying border/icon flashing when a background window is updated?
<TheSheep> keb: it's not when the window is updated, it's hen the application send an 'urgent' hint to the window manager
<keb> oic
<keb> so i have to get the wm to ignore it
<keb> i don't see a setting for that in Settings, Window Manager or Window Manager Tweaks
<TheSheep> keb: because it's agains the specificatiosn to ignore it. you also don't have options to ignore any of hundreds other signals that the application could send
<keb> hmm. how about not ignore but take a different action, such as "nop"
<TheSheep> keb: how about you make the application not send that signal?
<asim> can someone help me with mozilla settings?
<TheSheep> keb: should be easier and won't break all the other apps
<keb> TheSheep : thanks, i'll consider which apps really bug me when they do that
<keb> asim you may get better results in #firefox
<toast065> im here
<keb> yay
<toast065> woot
<toast065> neo?
<toast065> you all here for xubuntu?
<toast065> im doing a new install
<vidd_laptop> im here to give out help
<keb> yessir
<Jester45> im here to help to
<toast065> should i just install regularly or safe graphics mode, which is the best
<Jester45> vidd_laptop, did you look at the site? to you like the first or 2nd table better
* neozen pokes toast with a stick
<toast065> ouch
<vidd_laptop> toast065, i prefer the alt install where it dont matter
<neozen> toast065: indeed... alternate install always works
<Jester45> not always
<toast065> alt?
<neozen> toast065: but you should have enough ram to use the graphical install
<Jester45> but is much more likly to work
<neozen> toast065: ie... the image with desktop in the name
<neozen> toast065: image with alternate in the name is a text-based install
<neozen> toast065: try installing regularly first
<toast065> k
<neozen> toast065: what kind of graphics card?
<Jester45> its very simualr to the regualr install but is faster and much more powerfull (and doesnt messup as much)
<neozen> .... I think its time for me to install an actual doc
<neozen> my panel is getting a little out of hand
<Jester45> doc?
<neozen> dock
<toast065> dell inspiron 2500
<neozen> thing usually at bottom of screen on a mac... has a bunch of icons representing running programs or launchers for them...
<toast065> ahhhhhhhh now i see the alt install iso, i burned the one on the top
<vidd_laptop> yeah...they REALLY should have it higher on the page
<toast065> or make a mention of it
<neozen> screenshot on the way...
* neozen grins
<neozen> http://neozen.homelinux.org/~neozen/timefordock.png
<neozen> I've been using an xfce panel.... and it think its just time to move to an actual dock-type application instead
<neozen> can anyone recommend an intuitive one that isn't dependant on gnome or kde?
<toast065> sexy
<toast065> i like the colors
<neozen> toast065: heh... me too... took a little work (installing themes, fixing firefox to work with that particular dark theme) ... and, of course, moving panels around and configuring the launchers
<neozen> toast065: I find this layout really really usable
<toast065> ok... 40 free gigs, in what way should i partition the disk?
<Jester45> i like a / partition of 4gb an /etc of 2gb and a 300mb swap and the rest to /home
<toast065> explain
<toast065> like what are they used for?
<Jester45>  /home is where your user data goes and a lot of the config files
<toast065> i see
<Jester45>  /etc  is more configs
<toast065> like hardware?
<Jester45>  / is the rest of your system that isnt in the other partitions
<Jester45> like system programs like apt
<toast065> ah
<Jester45> ie /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neozen> Jester45: 2gb etc?
<neozen> that's... huge
* neozen shrugs
<Jester45> i said thats what i do
<toast065> whats the etc used for?
<neozen> system-wide configurations
<toast065> thats understandable
<Jester45> like apt or xorg
<neozen> Jester45: though I can see why you would want to split that off
<neozen> Jester45: admin?
<Jester45> yea
* neozen nods
<neozen> makes perfect sense then
<neozen> toast065: you most likely won't need to split off etc
* Jester45 also has is /var in a seprate partition and /scr 
<Jester45> has his*
* neozen nods ... splitting of var makes perfect sense on a server
<toast065> whats the point of splitting it?
<neozen> toast065: allows reinstall of operating system without need to back up data in that directory
<Jester45> so that you can back it up easier and upgrades dont erase your configs
<neozen> prior to the install
* neozen nods.... what he said
<toast065> never thought of that
<neozen> toast065: at the very minimum... use a different partition for /home
<neozen> ...makes all the difference in the world when first starting out with linux
<toast065> so say 2 gb for /ect and the rest for /home?
<Jester45> toast065, you need a / also and swap
<Jester45> the / is for things that you dont split off
<Jester45> neozen, you an admin also?
<neozen> lol... or just a 2gb / (I still haven't filled up mine.... though I don't use this machine as a server) 256mb swap and use the rest for /home
<neozen> Jester45: only of my own systems
<Jester45> o
<neozen> Jester45: no one paying me.... to do this.... yet
<neozen> Jester45: though I'm looking for something more in the developer line of work
* Jester45 has 4 servers to admin
<neozen> Jester45: (just finished my undergrad)\
<toast065> well im currently on the partition part, reminding you ive never done this before, ive used knoppix but thats it
* Jester45 is to young for college 
<neozen> Jester45: heh.. and you've already got a job doing administration.... not too shabby
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> the goodness of irc
<neozen> toast065: no worries... we'll get you through
<toast065> ah
<toast065> does it matter in which order you create the partitions?
<neozen> toast065: nope
<neozen> toast065: but I think / has to be bootable
<Jester45> well its /boot but if you dont make it / has to be it
* Jester45 forgot that he has /home partition
<toast065> ok 300mb swap primary at beginning, what next
<Jester45> toast065, how much ram do you have
<toast065> 256
<Jester45> you might want more. if your a power user
<toast065> i know it could go up to 512, didnt do it
<Jester45> many people say to have 2x your ram unless you got a lot
<toast065> well then i need two 256 SD laptop cards
<toast065> cheap
<neozen> Jester45: lol
<neozen> toast065: what will you be using this box for?
<neozen> as a server or just a desktop/workstation machine?
<Jester45> like my most used desktop has 4gb ram so i have 300mb of swap and it never get touched
<neozen> even with 1gb ram... swap doesn't get touched
<neozen> ..but with only 256 ... chances are it will
<toast065> its my first time using linux, thought id start it before school starts this fall, though i think they use red hat
<neozen> heh
<neozen> well things are a little different in ubuntus/debian
<toast065> i know
<neozen> kk
<toast065> ive seen both and i like ubuntu better
<Jester45> still its good to start
<neozen> the best imho
<neozen> anyway...
<neozen> oh... have you covered filesystem types?
<neozen> yet jester?
<toast065> no
<neozen> swap partition must be linux-swap
<Jester45> to him? no
<toast065> well i know ntfs and fat but thats it
<neozen> and for / and /home I recommend ext3
<Jester45> i use reiser on everything but /home /boot
<Jester45> toast065, those are window's formats they are slow and suck
<neozen> toast065: welcome to the many ways to skin the cat
<Jester45> hehe
<toast065> im excited
<neozen> toast065: this is good
<neozen> toast065: feel free to experiment
<neozen> toast065: its what linux is all about
<neozen> toast065: just have the install disk handy incase you make something go kaboom
<neozen> toast065: (which most of the time you can only induce as root)
<neozen> making things go boom that is
<Jester45> and remember if do somehow mess it up really bad. a reinstall only takes time (and even less with seprate partitions)
<neozen> indeed
<neozen> that's why we are recommending you split off /home
<Jester45> boom a user can do a kaboom only root :)
<neozen> Jester45: indeed
<Jester45> once you know linux you can get things set up very quickly after a install
<neozen> "hey.... where'd my files go? .... I only did a rm * .o "
<neozen> toast065: notice the space between the star and the dot
<neozen> ......baaaaad
<Jester45> neozen, for for got to add the sudo to that rm
<toast065> ok so ive got my swap and free space, whats the next one?
<neozen> Jester45: that should still make your files disappear
<Jester45>  /home
<neozen> Jester45: files for your user that is
<Jester45> neozen, only /home files
<Jester45> yep but a sudo on that would be really bad
<toast065> how big?
<neozen> yeah... still disastrous for that user
<neozen> toast065: well ... you've already made / right?
<neozen> toast065: you should make that first
<neozen> toast065: so you can just set the size of /home to be whatever is leftover
<Jester45> o yea
<Jester45> i wasnt thinking
<toast065> ok
<toast065> ive still got 39 gigs left, how much for /home and the other partitions?
<neozen> toast065: after creating / and /swap?
<neozen> toast065: set the rest to /home
<toast065> wait...
<neozen> Jester45: don't think there's any real need for a newbie to split of /etc
<neozen> Jester45: makes perfect sense on a server though
<neozen> Jester45: apache/firewall configuration/ssh keys alone make it worth the slight loss of space
<toast065> this whole just "/" thing kinda confuses me, what is it and why not lable it?
<neozen> heh
<neozen> toast065: / is the top of the filesystem treee
<toast065> like desktop?
<neozen> kind of like c:\ in dos and windows
<toast065> ok ok ok
<toast065> thats easy now
<Jester45> kinda like c;\ and kinda like c;\windows\
<neozen> unixes just have the slash backwards
<vidd_laptop> no...winows does
* neozen nods 
<neozen> to a windows user... its backwards
<vidd_laptop> unixes were there first
<neozen> inDEEd
<Jester45> http:// / c;\  whats the oddball
<neozen> call it a typo induced by lack of foodage
<Jester45> :)
* neozen devours a pizza
<vidd_laptop> it is just another case where M$ fouled something up and called it a "feature"
* neozen shrugs
<Jester45> like auto defrag when they could just fix the problem
<neozen> I just love linux for the shear enormity of choices available to the user
<neozen> even just visually...
<neozen> all the window managers, desktop environments, themes,
<toast065> so for / do i call the mount point /?
<neozen> YEP
<Jester45> or  if you like non-visually
<vidd_laptop> well...M$ gives you choices too....do you want your system to crash from which of the millions of viruses.....
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<neozen> rat poison....
<neozen> or even just a terminal window with screen
<toast065> should i use it as ext3?
<neozen> toast065: sure
<neozen> you can experiment later
<Jester45> ext3 is good for all but swap
* neozen nods
<neozen> swap must be linux-swap
<toast065> well its not available for swap
<neozen> that's for a reason ::grins::
<toast065> i know that
<toast065> ok got swap and /, rest to home?
<neozen> yep
<vidd_laptop> how much to /?
<toast065> 37 gigs
<toast065> out of 40
<vidd_laptop> 37 gig for /?
<vidd_laptop> or for /home?
<toast065> home
<neozen> 37gb to /home
<Jester45> toast065, you got it backwards /home is better than .
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> good
<toast065> oh right, i see it
<Jester45> toast065, if you ever did a windows install you will love the formating speed you will see next
<neozen> lol
<neozen> yeah... that was good stuff
<neozen> poof! its done!
<neozen> and xubuntu installed for me in about 15 minutes
<toast065> ok then
<neozen> not including time to input partitions, usernames, etc
<vidd_laptop> first time i saw it, i thought something went wrong
<neozen> lol
<vidd_laptop> less then 10 minutes on 2 120gig hdd's
<vidd_laptop> went to the store to get some smokes...got back and it was done
<neozen> hehe... well.... only 2gb or so of it actually gets used
<neozen> for xubuntu...
<neozen> the rest... is all yours
<neozen> ...I dare anyone to make windows xp fit in 2gb and be happy about it
<vidd_laptop> heck....try to get vista to play nice with only 2gb of ram
<neozen> or only 1?
<neozen> ...(all I have in this laptop)
<neozen> linux rejoices anyway
<toast065> damn
<toast065> ok something went wrong
<vidd_laptop> how so?
<toast065> cannot mount volume
<vidd_laptop> live or alt cd?
<toast065> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/ sda1,   missing codepage or other error in some cases useful into is found in syslog -try dmesg | tail or so
<neozen> O.o
<neozen> toast065: well run dmesg |tail
<Pumpernickel> If it's the livecd, check bug 107259.
<neozen> that's that bug number
<toast065> should i download and burn the alt?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<Pumpernickel> Yes.  It's more reliable.
<neozen> that bug rear its ugly head on any particular systems?
<neozen> ie... sata vs ide etc?
<vidd_laptop> toast065, yes...go with the alt
<neozen> I installed from livecd ... and haven't experienced this bug
<toast065> how do i post pics on this board?
<Pumpernickel> Thumbtacs.
<vidd_laptop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<toast065> well ok i have a picture where can i upload it too?
<vidd_laptop> !paste | toast065
<ubotu> toast065: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neozen> ...pastebin can handle pics?
<neozen> O.o
<neozen> didn't know that
<vidd_laptop> it cant?
<neozen> nope... it can't...
<neozen> I'll post on the server here and give ye all the url
<toast065> yeah i was pretty mystified by what you were saying there
<neozen> http://neozen.homelinux.org/~neozen/DSC00066.JPG
<neozen> doesn't swap have to be formatted as well?
<Jester45> it might beable to with this http://rifers.org/blogs/gbevin/2005/4/11/embedding_images_inside_html
<vidd_laptop> nope...dont believe so
<neozen> heh... no worries... you'll find it at the url I posted
<toast065> did i do anything wrong with the partitions?
<neozen> yeah... I think swap needs to be formatted... but I don't think that condition matches the error message
<neozen> have I got this wrong guys?
<toast065> thats what im asking
<j1mc> hi all . . . how do i take a screenshot w/o using the screenshooter plugin?
<j1mc> anyone know?
<Jester45> there are some cli apps
<Jester45> dont know the name
<Jester45> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<neozen> ...well... there you go...
<neozen> didn't know prtscr worked under linux like that
<j1mc> thanks... i tried the printscreen button.  i'll see about the gimp thing, though.  thanks.
<j1mc> ttyl
<neozen> farewell...
<Jester45> j1mc, there are apps that you can bind to the print screnn
<toast065> ok so based from how i made my partitions did i do something wrong to get that sort of error message?
<j1mc> Jester45: like what?
<toast065> did i create my partitions incorrectly or do they look how they should?
<neozen> toast065: I think swap has to be formatted... and you didn't set the mountpoint for swap to be /swap
<neozen> ...that's the first thing that leaps out at me
<neozen> but you might not need to...
<j1mc> Jester45: i'll figure it out . . . :)
<j1mc> thanks for your help.
<toast065> ill be waiting, thanks a bunch
<Jester45> gentoo - a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager... a little debain/gentoo hate?
<Jester45> !info gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo: a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1 (feisty), package size 764 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> someone called a file manager gentoo?
<neozen> thats just wrong
<neozen> toast065: gentoo is another distribution of linux
<toast065> i know that, never used it though
<Jester45> it takes to long for me
<neozen> so... guys... anything wrong with what I said before?
<Jester45> i got xfce running then i quit and got my xubuntu back
<Jester45> nope
<toast065> and by the way despite the error the installation still finished, im restarting now
<neozen> am pretty sure that swap needs to be formatted and be mounted on /swap
<toast065> ill just wait for the alt disc to finish downloading
<Jester45> neozen, swap doesnt get mounted like that
<toast065> then use that
<Jester45> my fstab is none for mount point
<toast065> and reinstall
<neozen> ok... I stand corrected
<Jester45> if j1rc comes back tell him to try import
<neozen> how's it looking toast?
<neozen> did the reboot go ok?
<toast065> i can try
<neozen> also... got a question guys
<toast065> here it goes
<neozen> graveman in feisty doesn't like burning cds
<neozen> commandline burning of isos with wodim works just peachy
<neozen> xfburn also fails
<Jester45> a course xfburn fails it sucks
<neozen> (no surprise there)
<neozen> anyone else have issues with graveman that weren't there in dapper?
* Jester45 uses gnomebaker
<neozen> ....in xubuntu
<neozen> that must pull in quite a bit of gnome
* Jester45 uses gnomebaker in xubuntu
<Jester45> not really
<neozen> though... I use gnome-network-manager for wireless networking myself
<neozen> cleanest interface I've ever seen
<neozen> all hail
<Jester45> bet that uses more
<neozen> perhaps
<neozen> ...but its use is justified darnit!
<Jester45> so is gnomebaker
<toast065> ok i booted fine, amazing
<neozen> I haven't found anything native for xfce that does as good of a job
<Jester45> is good but not kde
<neozen> I like simple and fast interfaces
<neozen> ...kde doesn't seem to be either
<toast065> i guess i may not need the alt install disc
* neozen nods
<neozen> yay for error messages that just scare you
<neozen> ..and don't actually mean anything
<neozen> ..graveman used to tell me operation failed every once in awhile... though the burn always worked just fine
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> and I've gotten used to iso creation and burning from the commandline
<neozen> ..not a bad thing at all
<toast065> well thanks im gonna try the internet connection
<Jester45> my ftp box auto burns dvd isos
<toast065> laters
<neozen> toast065: wait...
<toast065> ya?
<neozen> toast065: you're going to need help getting your ati driver installed
<neozen> trust me
<toast065> actually i think i can do this myself
<Jester45> toast065, what card
<toast065> on my laptop
<neozen> Jester45: ati mobility radeon 9000
<neozen> according to the specs he set me..
<toast065> no no no
<toast065> thats the laptop that i am currently using now
<toast065> the laptop i installed xubuntu on is a dell inspiron 2500 POS
<Jester45> ok... what card does that have
<toast065> and surprisingly said, ive done this part before
<neozen> Jester45: its an ati mobility radeon 9000
<toast065> but
<neozen> toast065: ok
<neozen> toast065: enjoy then
<toast065> wait
<neozen> heh
<Jester45> my ati radeon 9250 cards work like a charm
<neozen> not going anywhere mon
<neozen> what's up?
<toast065> ok this is BS
<toast065> when i launch the terminal it logs me out
<neozen> .......
<Jester45> oooo] 
<Jester45> i know that bug
<neozen> eheh
<neozen> toast065: see why I brought you here?
<neozen> toast065: I can't answer half the bug-related questions
<toast065> well i kinda did this before and didnt do this before
<neozen> toast065: hasn't done that for me either
<neozen> ever
<neozen> on any version of xubuntu
<Jester45> toast065, you need to use a diffrent ternimal such as xterm or ctrl+alt+F1(also 2,3,4,5,6)  ctrl+alt+F7 brings you back to gui
<neozen> ?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> Terminal not work on his particular configuration?
<toast065> i installed xubuntu on a desktop but dropped the HD when i tripped, now its useless, however i did have internet working through use of the terminal
<neozen> press alt-f2 and type xfterm4
<neozen> once you can see the gui again
<toast065> when i installed xubuntu that time though i had the system configure my partition instead
<neozen> (after pressing cntrl-alt-f7)
<neozen> ....hey wait... that's not a bug
* neozen pokes Jester45 with a stick
<neozen> that's just a virtual console
<toast065> huh?
<neozen> ...that really IS a feature!
<neozen> toast065: have you gotten your gui to appear again?
<toast065> security thingy?
<neozen> toast065: no
<toast065> yes
<toast065> successfully
<toast065> what to do?
<neozen> toast065: more like emulation of dumb-terminals attached directly to your box
<Jester45> neozen, i said he needs to use the virtual consoles or to use a diffrent terminal
<neozen> Jester45: does Terminal not work now or something?
<toast065> well i booted and everything worked great
<neozen> was asking Jester45
<neozen> as Terminal (the thing eventually run by xfterm4) works just great here
<toast065> except terminal, which if it makes me log out that kinda does sound like a security feature, though it also sounds like a bug
<neozen> no ..that's not a feature
<toast065> how do i disable it
<neozen> though pressing cntrl+alt+f(1-9) does load up a virtual console
<Jester45> 1-6
<neozen> 9 works as well
<neozen> seems to display startup messages
<toast065> ok!
<Jester45> but 7 will be the X server
<toast065> crtl alt f1 does the same thing as terminal but does not log me out instead i can clear the screen by doing crtl alt f6
<Jester45> and if your running 3 xservers that means 7-9 is a gui
<toast065> sure is
<Jester45> toast065, no, thats a diffrent terminal
<Jester45> toast065, go to F1 login and type clear
<toast065> clear
<toast065> pass?
<Jester45> pass is what you set it to
<toast065> ok
<toast065> ...
<toast065> didnt work
<toast065> incorrect username shit
<Jester45> dont use clear as the username
<Jester45> login as your user then run clear
<toast065> so go to ctrl alt f1 and then type clear
<toast065> ?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> ctrl alt f1
<Jester45> login as your normal user
<toast065> ok i get a screen full opf static shit
<Jester45> then type clear
<neozen> toast065: cntrl alt f6 doesn't clear the screen.... is just another virtual console
<toast065> ok
<toast065> yeah i figured that out, my bad
<toast065> what next
<Jester45> toast065, thats what im showing you
<neozen> Jester45: never run more then one xserver
<Jester45> clear .... clears the text
<neozen> *I've
<Jester45> neozen, why i have for  a few months now
<neozen> never saw the reason
<neozen> main linux box is a laptop
<Jester45> so why not do it
<neozen> no need... and server box doesn't have x installed
<toast065> ctrl alt f1 doesnt give me a screen of text, i get a screen of non-moving static, and when i do type i dont see anything actaully being inputted
<neozen> non-moving static
<Jester45> neozen, aaa i got you
<Jester45> neozen, you ment I've never ran more than one
<neozen> Jester45: yes.. I mean I've never run more then one at a time
<toast065> non-moving static, like static but frozen on the screen knowing the computer isnt actually frozen
<neozen> .....
<neozen> that's new to me
<neozen> Jester45: ?
<Jester45> new to me
<Jester45> maybe a video driver problem
<neozen> I'ma blame the card
<neozen> needs a driver
<Jester45> toast065, try updating your system
<toast065> i can take a piv of it but its just a bunch of colored lines
<neozen> toast065: go install ati driver you!
<neozen> toast065: and do that too!
<neozen> toast065: matter of fact... do that FIRST!
<toast065> i need the terminal to install the internet card!
<Jester45> neozen, i might have seen it before
<Jester45> toast065, can you take a pic?
<toast065> fine
<neozen> video driver problems usually render static
<neozen> ..though my laptop had issues with using the brightness buttons
<neozen> blacklisted video... and now they work just fine
<neozen> somethings the kernel should just leave to the bios
<Jester45> brb gonna try my new kernel
<toast065> kk
<Jester45> hehe it workes
<neozen> lol
<toast065> well done
<neozen> booted that fast eh?
<neozen> sounds like some nice hardware
<Jester45> and a lean kernel
<neozen> ah
<neozen> that'd do it
<neozen> I've debated stripping down the basic ubuntu one
<neozen> to just what I need for this laptop
<Jester45> i stripped down a vanilla kernel
<neozen> well... this laptop will need a few non-standard things
<neozen> ...like the module for the 3945abg
<Jester45> im using 2.6.22.1
<toast065> i think i may give this up tonight
<neozen> toast065: nooo!
<toast065> tell me what to do
<neozen> install the driver for ati
<neozen> reboot X if necessary to get the gui to show up again
<Jester45> toast065, get a screenshot or pic of it yet? i might know the reason
<neozen> Jester45: http://neozen.homelinux.org/~neozen/DSC00068.JPG
<neozen> that's it
<neozen> looks like video driver static
* neozen is whistling in the dark
<neozen> ...last time I saw something like this.. that's what it was
<toast065> frozen static
<neozen> driver was upset
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> kinda looks like my screen when i super overclocked one of my vid cards
* Jester45 killed the card
<Jester45> im thinking about making a custom weter cooling system
<neozen> heh
<neozen> I did that on one of my old systems
<Jester45> useing a car's heat spreader
<Jester45> its for the heater
<Jester45> about a foot square
<neozen> ..cycled the water from a nearby aquarium through the aquarium pump /filter then through the heatsink for the computer
<neozen> I really wish I'd taken pictures
<Jester45> do you think just having the heat sink in the air would be good
<Jester45> maybe a 120mm fan
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I know it was overkill
<neozen> but it looked really cool
<Jester45> no over kill is this guy who has a beowulf custer being water cooled from his pool
<neozen> .....picture?
<Jester45> i dont remember where
<Jester45> maybe on hackaday.com
<toast065> that place has everything
<Jester45> thanks for the idea, i think i might use a fish tank pump
<Jester45> im sure i have one of those laying around
<neozen> Jester45: no geek should be without one
<Jester45> im no geek :)
<neozen> most useful thing in the world for moving water a bit at a time...
<neozen> well I AM
<neozen> http://www.thegeekgroup.org/
<exw> anybody else having problems with the battery monitor disappearing from the panel?
<neozen> "because the geek shall inherit the earth" .... I so hate puns... but I like that one
<neozen> exw: nope... you using feisty?
<exw> neozen: yah feisty
<neozen> exw: does it disappear after shutdown and restart... or just randomly?
<neozen> exw: when its disappeared see if the applet still appears to be running
<exw> neozen: it doesn't reappear after restart
<neozen> how are you shutting down the box?
<exw> powering down
<neozen> via the gui or via shutdown command on the terminal?
<neozen> exw: do you mean just whacking the power button?
<neozen> exw: that's... not good
<exw> no
<exw> proper shutdown
<neozen> gOOD
<neozen> I used to notice changes to my panel not taking effect purely because I shutdown the box from the terminal instead of logging out of xfce first
<neozen> *xfce session
<neozen> just wanted to eliminate that possibility
<neozen> once its disappeared does the applet still appear to be running
<neozen> ie.. show up in the task manager or in the output of ps ax?
<exw> The only way I could get it to work again, was to create a new user, and add it to the panel... it appeared for a while then disappeared.  and yes a ps ax | grep bat shows three batmon processes running
<exw> neozen: ^^
<neozen> lol
<neozen> wow...
<neozen> nope
<neozen> certainly haven't seen that here
<neozen> ibm acpi modules
<neozen> (thinkpad laptop here)
<neozen> what kind of laptop do you have?
<exw> yah its weird... it worked fine on the other laptop i have
<exw> both models old sonys ( yuck )
<jgamio> somebody know how to install a usb lan nexxt
<Catoptromancy> usb nic?
<jgamio> what is usb nic?
<Catoptromancy> networkinterface card
<Catoptromancy> does it turn an ethernet wire into a usb plug
<jgamio> Catoptromancy: is a wireless lan usb adapter
<Catoptromancy> oh
<Catoptromancy> what brand?
<jgamio> nexxt
<Catoptromancy> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Catoptromancy> there is a list of compatible ndiswrapper devices
<Catoptromancy> if your lucky nexxt is on the list
<Catoptromancy> then it should be easy to install
<jgamio> thanks
<jgamio> but not lucky here
<chch> :|
<Jester45> :) is better
<chch> hi
<Jester45> hi
<chch> i have a doubt about xubuntu
<Jester45> why
<chch> well, i install xubuntu and it doesnt ask me about the root pasword
<chch> so, i dont know it
<chch> so, how i get or setup the root password
<Jester45> ChanServ, you set it during the install
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> chch, ^^^^
<chch> not the installer do not askme the root password
<Catoptromancy> my installs always have
<Jester45> it does
<chch> just the user pass
<chch> nop
<Catoptromancy> thats root
<chch> what?
<Jester45> chch, it ask for it trust me to run a program as root do sudo command
<Jester45> then enter your users password
<jgamio> did you install the with the eom option
<Jester45> by defualt there is not root pass because that is a security risk
<chch> but in other linux , there ask the root password when install it
<Jester45> chch, different version different install
<neozen> well Jester45 we now have yet another satisfied xubuntu user
<Jester45> hi maxamillion
<neozen> just got the last thing running that he needed.... mplayer
<neozen> max?
<maxamillion> hi Jester45
<maxamillion> neozen: yes?
* neozen perches on the top of maxamillion's head
<neozen> hey there
<neozen> long time no see
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> hi hi
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah
<maxamillion> i've been busy with school and work
<Jester45> maxamillion, im getting a rack server for in my house :)
<maxamillion> Jester45: whoa ... nice!
<maxamillion> Jester45: be careful about electric bills
<maxamillion> Jester45: what you going to do with it?
<Jester45> well its only gonna have a 1U on it to start
<Jester45> store my movies
<Jester45> among just about everything else i need
<neozen> lol
<maxamillion> actually ... i own a 1U server stored at a level 3 colocation ... i just don't do much personal stuff with it
* Jester45 has vidd's server for everything internet related
<Jester45> accept torrents... but i could use his home server for that :)
<mongolai> anyone know if there is an smbclient module for Thunar?
<raylu> what is the command to start xubuntu?
<Jester45> raylu, do you mean the gui?
<raylu> er, i guess
<raylu> i had ubuntu-server
<raylu> that i installed xubuntu-desktop on with apt
<raylu> im using cygwin to connect to it
<raylu> *Cygwin/X, so how should i start it?
<Jester45> raylu, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Colossus73> good morning
<raylu> that seems to start it locally, even if i export DISPLAY
<mm_202> Anyone know what the easiest way (if possible) to get xubuntu to boot from a flash drive?
* mm_202 considering using for my car pc.
<Jester45> raylu, try startx
<Jester45> !install | mm_202
<ubotu> mm_202: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mm_202> ubotu: thank you, I checked out xubuntu.com and didnt find anything.
<Jester45> your welcome
<Jester45> ubotu  is a computer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a computer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> *bot
<Jester45> see... not to smart one to
* mm_202 feels dumb.  At least it's a useful bot.
<Jester45> its fine a lot of people do it
<Jester45> its more common when the bot takes a while to repond to the command
<Jester45> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<raylu> Jester45, startxfce4 did the trick for me; thanks
<chch> hi again
<chch> some body knows where i can get info about what means the command->     ./
<Catoptromancy> its tells a cmd line to the the following file is to execute
<Colossus73> does anyone here using xubuntu have the printer applet in the xrfce panel working?
<chch> thank you
<Catoptromancy> the     /path/path/./xprogram    will tell bash to execute "xprogram"
<Catoptromancy> very useful in shells
<Colossus73> when I run the python printer applet I get an error message saying: Unable to start the PrinterDriverSelection service
<Colossus73> cupsd is running but I can't get its page in localhost:631
<chch> thank you catoptromacy
<Jester45> chch, also if its the path like ./directory/to/your/file then ./ is currentdirectory
<Jester45> so a the defualt start of a terminal ./file would also mean /home/user/file
<chch> and  ./configure
<Catoptromancy>  the ./configure command checks libs before you compile, and should tell you what libs are needed to compile program
<chch> ohhh, thanks,
<Catoptromancy> apt-cache search for libs that may be missing
<Catoptromancy> "apt-cache search"
<Catoptromancy> heh
<chch> ok
<Catoptromancy> http://odamex.net/pastebin/?page=view&id=1184835033
<Catoptromancy> alsa makes me sad
<Catoptromancy> i have no idea what to do
<Catoptromancy> dont really care about midi
<Catoptromancy> but need sound
<Catoptromancy> why is alsaplayer so hidden away
<Catoptromancy> pretty good media player
<gerro> was reading and found this quote "ext3 filesystems are "journaled" file-systems which do not need to be rechecked even after an unclean shutdown." however my computer does perform fsck at that time. How can I fix this so I can have faster boot?
<gerro> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<asmith42a> I cannot for the life of me seem to print to a network copier. Any ideas?
<gerro> dunno
<gerro> google its model and ubuntu
<asmith42a> That's a start. Thank you.
<gerro> you using cups or samba to print to it?
<asmith42a> Hold on...
* gerro holds on
<asmith42a> It is a Sharp and I'm just using the system config
<gerro> config for what?
<asmith42a> Printing
<asmith42a> Applications > Settings > Printing
<gerro> ah i could never understand that
<gerro> but is there a computer connected to the printer on the network and if so what os is it?
<asmith42a> No, there is not. The copier is stand-alone.
<asmith42a> It has networking built in.
<asmith42a> With its own IP
<asmith42a> I can see it on the network, the printer setup sees it, there is a driver for it, but when I try to print, nothing.
<gerro> hmm
<asmith42a> I can print to it with a Windows computer, so the copier is setup correctly.
<asmith42a> I just found linuxprinting.org
<gerro> you used a special driver under windows? do you have an equivalent linux driver?
<gerro> yeah that is a good site for information.
<asmith42a> Yes, there is a driver from the Sharp CD for Windows. There is a separate CD for Mac. I don't think there is one for Linux.
<asmith42a> From Sharp, at least.
<gerro> then find one or a method to flash your printer with more standard firmware
<gerro> can you link mete t your printer?says abou to what that si
<gerro> damn laptopntouchpadd!!
<gerro> link me to what linux printing site says ok?
<asmith42a> I didn't find anything on linuxprinting.
<asmith42a> I looked at Sharp and it said that its stuff is CUPS compliant.
<asmith42a> I'm trying a different manager.
<asmith42a> brb-- I have to run downstairs to see if it printed.
<asmith42a> That didn't work.
<asmith42a> Wait...maybe it did. If so, it takes a REALLY long time for it to get a job down there.
<asmith42a> No, it didn't. The job left the queue, but nothing was on the copier.
<asmith42a> Oh, well. I don't have time to dink with this right now anyway. Thanks for your help, gerro.
<gerro> asmith42a: sure no problem, I'm usually terrible with printers though
<gerro> asmith42a: been wanting to setup cups daemon on one computer though so I can print things from my ds lite
<jumi11> I got some problems with hard drive. After repairing it I logged into XFCE (xubuntu 7.04) and there is no panel, no menu on the desktop, just icons: home, trash, filesystem. I can right-click the desktop and set settings. Can this be repaired without reinstallation? The situation is the same for every user. I deleted .cache/ and .config/ but no difference.
<vidd> jumi11, you must have used the live cd.... have you tried to reboot?
<gerro> vidd: I had same problem as him before but I just created a shortcut for terminal and ran synaptic as root to install icewm-lite
<gerro> I wasn't too worried since I was removing xfce on that install
<gerro> hey how would I go about removing everything in xubuntu so that its like ubuntu-server cd yet still keep thunar and mousepad?
<jumi11> I have rebooted few times
<gerro> trying a few new window managers out
<gerro> jumill: here I got an idea, pull up terminal ok
<jumi11> removing xubuntu-desktop would be a way, I guess
<gerro> jumill: right click create icon command xfce4-terminal
<gerro> jumill: then type xfce4-panel
<gerro> into that terminal
<gerro> and any other thing your missing
<gerro> what happened is something died and got saved that way
* gerro thinks sessions in linux is horrid
<gerro> probably one of those mac ideas
<jumi11> thanks, panel appeared
<gerro> no prob
<jumi11> will it come again next time?
<gerro> jumill: if you do proper shutdown right now it will
<vidd> jumi11, <ctrl><esc> should load the menu....
<gerro> if for some reason it doesn't then try same method and see if you can fix it
<jumi11> I rebooted the machine with 'save session'. waiting...
<vidd> jumi11, i recommend that you go into each user, and delete the contents of .cache/session
<gerro> what does Super + Super_L mean?
<gerro> trying to set a key combo
<vidd> gerro, Super is the M$ key, and Super_L is the M$ key on the left
<gerro> vidd: I recommend he delete session option all together so this never happens again
<gerro> I only have the left one
<gerro> and my key has a penguin
<vidd> if he deletes the entire .cache, it will rebuild it on its own (hopefully correctly
<gerro> yeah but does he even need that feature?
<gerro> what does it do?
<gerro> besides be a pain in the ass loading up stuff without your approval
* gerro grumbles about adware
<jumi11> it is back ok. just wandering why it happened to all users
<gerro> dunno maybe it escalated to root lol
<jumi11> the machine was off-line all the time :)
<gerro> jumill: anyway hope it works out
<gerro> too busy gutting my xubuntu, trying to get it going on 61mb ram
<gerro> vidd: how do I assign the start key to do something
<vidd> start key?
<gerro> yeah
<gerro> that what it called right
<vidd> IDK
<vidd> i think it's META
<Jester45> the windows logo key?
<TheSheep> Super
<TheSheep> meta==alt on pc
<gerro> well I pressed it for keyboard preferences and it says super + super_L
<gerro> yet when I press it now it does not do anything
<gerro> tried to get it to open xfce4-terminal
<jumi11> thank you. bye
<gerro> um sure no prob
<gerro> crap he already left >,>
<TheSheep> gerro: it's a little tricky, because it also acts like a shift key
<TheSheep> gerro: if you press both keys now, it will work
<TheSheep> gerro: I think you need to remove the Super+ by hand-editing the config file
<gerro> both keys?
<gerro> where is config file at?
<gerro> vidd: hey what you were saying about .cache/session were you thinking of .config/xfce4-session?
<vidd> gerro, no
<gerro> TheSheep: nvm I'll just search all the text files
<vidd> the .cache/sessions is that annoying thing that saves the state of the last saved session
<gerro> vidd: so if I set a boot script to delete .cache/sessions I won't have to worry about it?
<gerro> sounds like a crappy quick fix :/
<vidd> yep...
<vidd> or delete it once and reboot without the check in "save session
<gerro> vidd: you using mac hardware?
<vidd> no
<gerro> oh just the keyboard then?
<gerro> oh lol that reminds me
<gerro> the old mouse/keyboard ports died on my one computer so now I need to get keyboard plugged into usb
<gerro> vidd: been trying to use an on screen keyboard for it :/
<gerro> autologin and all that set
<godless> I just give up and ssh / remote desktop when the ports start going flaky :)
<Jester45> gerro, where you the person on a a few hours ago that used a aquarium and a pump to make a custom water cooler
<Jester45> hihi
<gerro> Jester45: omfg I wish! that would be so tight :D
<godless> I helped a friend setup an acquarium pump water cooler once
<godless> worked great
<godless> then one day one of the pipes broke :(
<gerro> can you stick fish in there or would that be harmful for them?
<gerro> algaea yeah might not be good
<Jester45> it would be fine if it saided clean you had a guard to keep them from gettings sucked up and the water didnt get to hot
<Jester45> http://vidd.us/jester/pic/S5030229.JPG im going to use that to cool the water
<Jester45> and im going to get  a old fish pump to... pump the water
<Jester45> i got some copper tubing i could use for the hotter water once it ges out of the case to cool it faster
<Jester45> and i could pick up some rubber for the rest or to replace the copper
<gerro> oh ok
<gerro> Jester45: is that a pic of your computer?
<BFTD> http://pastebin.ca/626571
<BFTD> I get that error
<gerro> http://download.gna.org/warzone/releases/2.0/warzone2100_2.0.7-0_i386.deb yay new game to try out :P
<gerro> BFTD: when do you get that error though?
<gerro> BFTD: you probably need gzip installed
<BFTD> I get it when I do apt-get update
<gerro> odd
<gerro> try downloading gzip from ubuntu packages
<gerro> install it with dpkg -i
<gerro> and see if that fixes it
<BFTD> its installed
<BFTD> and updated to the newest version
<Jester45> BFTD, what repo? compiz git
<Jester45> an not gerro thats gonna be my heat spreader for water
<Jester45> or something else maybe cooking oil
<gerro> ok g2g
<BFTD> http://pastebin.ca/626589
<BFTD> that's a bigger problem
<BFTD> how do I get X via ssh?
<Jester45> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> arrg
<Jester45> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 119 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Jester45> darn thats not it
<vidd> is there a way to set up the panel to "close group"?
<gabkdlly> I am making a custom live CD with uck (ubuntu customization kit, it is not in the repos). How do add files to my CD? for example, I want my vimrc. I am guessing UCK has given me a chrooted console to work with.
<gabkdlly> ah, found it. ~/tmp/remaster-root/
<mindframe_> how do i boot without the little xfce boot timer thing?
<Jester45> do you mean the progress bar with Xubuntu in words and the logo?
<mindframe_> yes
<mindframe_> i just want to see the text that is produced
<Jester45> edit your grub menu and remove the quite option
<Jester45> i will get a location
<Jester45> you will need to be root
<Jester45> sudo texteditor /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crabgrass> is there any way to change thunar's window title? right now it says "file manager," but i dont like that.
<TheSheep> crabgrass: yes, you can change it in the source and recompile
<TheSheep> crabgrass: hmm... or change it in the translation
<crabgrass> oh, translation, good idea
<crabgrass> i can't find it in the source, though
<Drew3b> Hi all,  When selecting 'Terminal" in 704, X crashes and it is time to log back in again !   Is there a fix?  Fresh
<Pumpernickel> bug 91849 | Drew3b
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<Drew3b> Pumpernickel: ty, I never would have found it.
<panfist> hi, i installed xubuntu onto my laptop, then when i tried to install ati drivers according to this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide and when I boot, x fails to start
<Pumpernickel> Did you use the first method, or the second?
<panfist> the first method
<Pumpernickel> What's the error message?
<Pumpernickel> (If it's more than one line, please use pastebin.)
<panfist> it said it could not find a screen, but i looked in the xorg.conf and there was a screen in there, when i restored two backups that were made in the driver installation process, it still didnt work, then i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" so its back to normal now
<panfist> i can try to reinstall the ati drivers to get the exact error output
<Pumpernickel> They're still installed, unless you've removed them.  You'd just need to reconfigure and select 'fglrx' to use them.
<panfist> ahh, right
<panfist> i did not remove
<panfist> i suppose if i run "sudo aticonfig --initial" i will get back to where i was
<Pumpernickel> Better to use dpkg-reconfigure.
<panfist> also, when i was booted into the command line interface when x failed to start, and i rebooted, i saw "Stopping GNOME Display Manager" does XFCE use that? or did the "aticonfig" command set me up for a GNOME ubuntu install...?
<Pumpernickel> GDM is the default display manager.
<Pumpernickel> It's not as Gnome-specific as it sounds.
<panfist> ok i've run dpkg-reconfigure and selected fglrx...lets see what happens
<panfist> i get what looks like some normal output followed by "Fatal Server Error: no screens found"
<Pumpernickel> Assuming your system is completely up-to-date, you should file a bug report.  Make sure to attach your xorg config and logfile.
<panfist> ok
<Pumpernickel> If it's not up to date, you should update it and try again.
#xubuntu 2007-07-20
<greg> is anyone here testing thi tribe 3 iso?
<greg> the that is
<retour> What e-mail client to install to preserve amazing speed of Xubuntu?
<BFTD> is there a linux version of quicken?
<BFTD> or something that can import quicken files?
<retour> What e-mail client to install to preserve amazing speed of Xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> retour: Pine.
<retour> Thank You!
<retour> I was using KMail before on Mandriva. Is it a way Pine can import my old mails from it etc?
<Pumpernickel> I wouldn't thank me quite yet - pine is definitely a change from KMail.
<retour> Well if its really faster I may consider it (I saved my contacts in HTML file would it be useful for Pine?
<Pumpernickel> BFTD: GNUcash.
<dmdzine> xubuntu it is really fast
<dmdzine> :)
<dmdzine> or... XUBUNTU. Faster than Blazing Lightning.
<retour> I have xubuntu already - HUGHE difference from Mandriva on KDE. Most important is that I couldnt play my game under Mandriva/KDE, Ubuntu was also so so but xubuntu saved me another year at least before I have to buy new hardware
<dmdzine> I know...
<retour> Or how to say that: in office like use was less noticable but in 3D performance is much better. I wonder if ALL of this is because XFCE?
<dmdzine> it is so wicked cool
<dmdzine> actually,
<dmdzine> i thought that the office uses were much much much faster, whereas hardware intensive uses (i.e., 3d gaming...) were not much better
<solowlr> greetings all
<dmdzine> I do have a very old computer running it though...
<solowlr> how do I add an application to the top panel in xubuntu?
<solowlr> right click seems to just run the app...
<dmdzine> 2001  DELL XPS B... 933MHZ Pentium III, 128 mb RAM, 32mb NVIDIA graphics...
<retour> Now I have to install e-mail client. And I dont care to be speedy opening mails. I just want to be sure whatever client it will be it dependent libraries I have install wont kill my 3D performance or system speed as general
<dmdzine> Maybe thunderbird?
<dmdzine> very cool, very nice program...luv it
<retour> Well if I wont pay with system performance I would install KMail. PIII 500MHz (OC'ed to 560MHz) + 389MB RAM + Nvidia Geforce 4. Enemy Territory + quite demanding mod to it True Combat Elite run pretty well
<dmdzine> um...try Mozilla Thunderbird... seems to run well on just about anything...fast, effective, nice
<Drew3b> The lightest-fastest mail client is possibly Claws or Sypheed, I switched to Thunderbird for simplicity; not sure CLaws or Sypheed ate in .deb.
<dmdzine> yep...thunderbird...easy, fast, effective, nice...O:-)
<retour> Oh Yeah! remember Sylpheed - default client for Damn Small Linux - lightning fast distro but somewhat servicing oriented. But runs well on my P200MMX with 64MB RAM
<solowlr> I'd like to create a shortcut to Terminal on the desktop, any ideas?
<dmdzine> solowlr, try dragging?
<dmdzine> or right click desktop and create a launcher pointing to Terminal
<solowlr> dragging doesn't work from the applications menu, and right click just runs the program
<retour> OK time to go and experiment. But if I tell SYnaptic to remove package completely it will be weeded out with all the dependent packages?
<dmdzine> right click on *desktop*
<pamperofirpo> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<damo22> hi whats the command to capture screenshot in xubuntu
<odat> hi everyone
<Jester45> hi
<odat> i have a second harddrive installed and i see it on my desktop
<odat> i can access it if i enter an administrator password
<odat> how can i have this not do that
<Jester45> when you access it where does it send you
<Jester45> /dev/hdb1?
<Jester45> eer /dev/*
<Drew3b> I give up, where can system fonts be adjusted(bigger)? Window headers are done, not yet, the application menu or similiar fonts
<vidd> ?
<Drew3b> The top of each window fonts, are made larger in window setting dialog/control panel. I need the rest of the system/giu fonts larger.
<vidd> oh...why not just go to a smaller resolution?
<Drew3b> That is one solution. but that makes the screen effectively a lot smaller.
<vidd> do you REALLYneed all that real estate?
<Drew3b> Yes, either that of add a 5th monitor :-)
<Jester45> yes i bet he does
<Jester45> vidd, you just used to 15" screen :)
<Jester45> Drew3b, have you logged out or rebooted after the chagne
<Jester45> you have to get the fonts to change
<Drew3b> logged out yes, rebooted no.
<vidd> so are you saying im spoiled? or sheltered?
<Jester45> well you can try reboot or maybe just a gdm restart
<Jester45> opposite of spoiled
<Jester45> Drew3b, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart       it will log you out instantly
<Drew3b> ok ty,
<Jester45> its allmost the same as a reboot
<Drew3b> Noope, restart didn't do it  :-)  <shrug>
<xubuntunoob> my friend burned a copy of xubuntu cd for me, but when i tried to run it live, i din't get a task bar accross the top with the 'applications', firefox icon, etc... that i see on the screenshots page at xubuntu website; does that mean that there might be errors on the disk, or am i missing some step to get going?  anyone ever have this prob?
<vidd> yeah....its a know issue
<Drew3b> Is it an issue on the 6.10 cd's? or just 7.04?
<vidd> is your live cd running, or did you already install?
<vidd> Drew3b, dunno...i never use the live cd
<vidd> its WAYto buggy to be a "first choice" at least in my opinion
* Jester45 uses the live cd as a rescue cd (like lots of people)
<xubuntunoob> so, ezackly what are you saying... what's the other options for 'first choice'?
<Jester45> xubuntunoob, the alt cd
<vidd> the "alt" cd...
<Drew3b> It was the same for me, in 7.04, but it installed.
<Jester45> http://vidd.us/downloads/xubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<vidd> personally ... ithink the "live" should be labled "rescue" and the "alt" listed as installer"
<xubuntunoob> i don't get it; where's the alt cd, i thought we downloaded the latest stable version?
<Jester45> alt X86 cd
<xubuntunoob> so the alt cd you load just like the live cd?
<vidd> you got the latest stable LIVE cd
<Jester45> xubuntunoob, the "desktop" cd is the live cd the alt doesnt boot an entire DE
<vidd> the alt cd was about 1/2 a page lower
<Jester45> if you can call it stable :)
* vidd will never use it
* vidd dl the live a week or so ago to fix a server issue....
<xubuntunoob> well, what is it that you like about it if it's not stable? teach me the ways...
<Jester45> if you can call it stable :)
<vidd> the alt cd? it IS stable....
<vidd> that installer has been used....what? 4 years now?
<Jester45> xubuntunoob, some of us mess our systems up to where they dont boot right... so we keep a live cd so we can access the files on the harddrive to beable to fix it
<xubuntunoob> i have an older dell that i need a lite system on to send to some po folks in central america
<vidd> live cd is MAYBE 2?
<vidd> get the alt cd...follow the instructions on the screen...dont be afraid of the "no mouse needed" installer
<Jester45> vidd, it was -2 months from the release of feisty... but the alt cd is based from debain so thats a added 10 years
<Jester45> yep just tab to select things and enter to ... enter them
<vidd> they had the live cd for breezy
<vidd> i remember...they even shipit'd you a live and an alt then
<xubuntunoob> ok ... how heavy is it?  could i go to 24 hour walmart and get a usb stick to load it to to transfer it to the other laptop?
<Drew3b> ~/.config/xfce4   <---where would I look for that?
<Jester45> o well its 2+ years
<Jester45> xubuntunoob, its same size as live, but you can get the mini iso its only 9mb
<vidd> xubuntunoob, IF YOU WANT TINY DOWNLOAD, AND HAVE A GOOD INTERNET CONECTION...GET THE ALT CD
<Jester45> vidd, did you mean the mini?
<vidd> *mini*
<Warp4> Drew3b, ~ means that the you would look for that in your home directory
<Jester45> as the alt is about the same
<vidd> i have that on my site too...
<vidd> Jester45, post the link
<Jester45> Drew3b, ~/ is home for that user so ~/.xfce would be /home/user/.xfce
<Jester45> http://vidd.us/downloads/mini.iso
<xubuntunoob> but i don't have a burner, so that's why i was axing about usb stick ... but i have a couple of lite 128mb sticks here, they would be large enough to start the install and get it up and running?
<vidd> XD
<vidd> might just as well use the live...since you have it
<xubuntunoob> vidd: but the live isn't rendering a complete desktop to me
<vidd> just click the install, follow the prompts...and when its done, come  back to get your desktop to work right
<vidd> its a know issue, and we can walk you thru the cure
<Warp4_work> xubuntunoob, "isnt rendering a complete desktop"?
<vidd> no panel
<Jester45> Warp4_work, no top panel, maybe none at all
<xubuntunoob> ok, of course with cheapos like me (po folks) it's more complicated
<vidd> xubuntunoob, dont worry....you dont need it for the install
<Warp4_work> Jester45, ah, ok
<Warp4_work> Jester45, ah ok, that's odd
<vidd> and it is a rather easy fix once the install is complete
<Jester45> Warp4_work, its a bug
<Warp4_work> which brings me to ask, anyone else using Xubuntu under VMware like I am currently?
<vidd> Warp4_work, odd???? it a KNOWNissue!
<Jester45> vidd, all you have to do is add the panels?
<vidd> yep
* Jester45 has under virtualbox
<Warp4_work> Jester45, ah, ok.
<Warp4_work> Jester45, haven't tried it under that yet.  Any problems??
<Warp4_work> vidd, hrmm, guess I didn't know that, but do now.
<Jester45> nope
<Warp4_work> Jester45, ah, ok.  Will have to try that when i get home then.
<xubuntunoob> i'm on my regular desktop now, which is where i tried out the live cd, but i couldn't try it on the other older dell laptop, because it's not recognizing it's cd drive ...arrrrrggggghhhhh, hence, me wondering how to join the two?  would the cd drive in my latitude 600 fit interchangeablely into the other older laptop?
<vidd> Jester45 used the alt install or the mini...so of COUSE there are no issues
<vidd> xubuntunoob, dunno....
<Warp4_work> vidd, I used the regular CD to install the OS under VMWare 6.  That's why I asked.
<vidd> you probably just need to tweek the bios to set the boot order to boot from cd first
<Warp4_work> anyway, back to work for me.  so much code to write, so little time! :)
<vidd> Warp4_work, define regular
<Warp4_work> vidd, the live cd
<vidd> sorry to hear that
<Warp4_work> as in no the mini or alt
<vidd> =] 
<Warp4_work> heh
<xubuntunoob> vidd: nope, bios is froze up on it
<xubuntunoob> got to get it right to the hd i think
<vidd> ???
<vidd> froze up??? as in password protected?
<xubuntunoob> vidd: no, it just won't scroll thru like its sposed to to get to boot devices
<xubuntunoob> everything is a mission
<xubuntunoob> lol
<vidd> then point your browser to the bios update and flash it
<xubuntunoob> ok, but i don't know how to do that either
<vidd> let it be the last ting M$ does on the system!
<xubuntunoob> god i hate ms
<vidd> who made the laptop?
<xubuntunoob> the older one is also a dell CPi it says
<xubuntunoob> the one i'm on lat 600
<vidd> so go to dell's website and search thier support for your model
<vidd> for the old one...ONthe old one....
<xubuntunoob> and that's where i find the bios flash?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> and you run it from M$
<xubuntunoob> is that just a simple download process?
<vidd> download then execute
<vidd> (dont forget to vross your fingers and pray)
<vidd> *cross*
<xubuntunoob> could i download to a flash usb on this machine and then put it on the other one?
<vidd> its not required...but it wont hurt
<vidd> you should be able to
<xubuntunoob> hmmmmmm....
<xubuntunoob> doesn't need a lot of space on the drive?
<vidd> its just easier if you do it from the old laptop so you can use the "detect my hardware"
<vidd> no...they are usually less then 1MB
<xubuntunoob> i know, but another complication.  i am connected from my modem to this comp by ethernet, but the older one doesn't have ethernet connnector
<xubuntunoob> yes, everything is a miision
<xubuntunoob> mission
<xubuntunoob> ok, thanks guys; i go away now and try some of these errands you have sent me on
<gerro> hmm
<vidd> what?
<gerro> trying to login with tinyirc
<Jester45> hi maxamillion
<vidd> *wave* maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
<gerro> I keep getting this error "481 Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator"
<maxamillion> how is everyone this evening
<maxamillion> gerro: what are you trying to do?
<gerro> maxamillion: use tinyirc something I found in repository
* vidd is getting ready to hit the rack
* gerro hits vidd with the rack
<Jester45> yep about time for him to go bye bye
<a_n_n_e`> hello, who can help me install my a4tech webcam with mic?
<maxamillion> gerro: oh, you are running your own irc server?
<gerro> maxamillion: i did /connect irc.ubuntu.com after typing tinyirc into terminal
<maxamillion> a_n_n_e`: we can try
<gerro> umm not that I know of
<a_n_n_e`> my mic does not work
<maxamillion> gerro: oh, you just want a command line irc client?
<a_n_n_e`> tnx maxamillion
<gerro> yeah that what I'm using
<gerro> a_n_n_e`: a4tech?
<a_n_n_e`> yep
<a_n_n_e`> i can hear my voice but the other person im talkin to online couldn't hear me
<agentnoob> yay it works!
<gerro> I had to do "tinyirc irc.ubuntu.com" to launch it properly
<Jester45> why irc.ubuntu.com
<a_n_n_e`> can anyone help me?
<gerro> a_n_n_e`: what went wrong?
<gerro> Jester45: incase ubuntu ever changes where its irc is hosted
<a_n_n_e`> i bought an a4tech webcam with mic, my webcam is workin but my mic isn't, what could be the problem?
<a_n_n_e`> i can hear my voice but the other person im talkin to online couldn't hear me
<Jester45> he is trying to get his mic working on his a4tech webcam
<gerro> a_n_n_e`: have you tried playing with the mixer? there are loads of sound options
<a_n_n_e`> where can i find it?
<gerro> a_n_n_e`: right click panel and choose add new item then choose sound mixer then click it and play around with options
<Jester45> a_n_n_e`, if you can hear your voice from the speakers then theres nothing wrong with the webcame
<a_n_n_e`> ok i'll try, tnx much
<Jester45> gerro, is it a diffrent irc channel/server ? or does it just forward freenode
<gerro> I'm connected to it now so I guess it forwards freenode
<Jester45> so why not just freenode
<gerro> because your evil twin on irc.ubuntu.com doesn't pick on me as much :P
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> i need to teach Jester54 metter
<Jester45> better
<maxamillion> ubuntu has its own irc network?
* maxamillion was under the impression that all official ubuntu irc happened on freenode
<Jester45> it just forwards freenode
<maxamillion> oh
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> Jester45: so the 'evil twin' would be you?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> it would be Jester54
<maxamillion> ohhh, sorry... i missed the dislexic moment the trailing integer had
<Jester45> i wonder if someone has ever wrote down all possible floating point numbers
<maxamillion> newNick = evilTwin(nick,switch(nickNums));
<maxamillion> :P
<Jester45> or even has them all printed on a plain text doc
<maxamillion> Jester45: wait ... all possible or all possible within the finite spectrum of computing?
<Jester45> good bye zelazny
<maxamillion> :(
<Jester45> they had a good empting of nicks
<Jester45> wonder how it looked on #ubuntu
<a_n_n_e`> a_n_n_e`: right click panel and choose add new item then choose sound mixer then click it and play around with options ...i am using winxp how do i get there?
<Jester45> ??? you cant customize windows like that :0
<maxamillion> a_n_n_e`: this channel does not provide support for the WindowsXP operating system, please seek help else where and if you were to find yourself needing support for the Xubuntu distribution of the GNU/Linux operating system then someone in our irc channel would be more than willing to help
<xubuntunoob> vidd: omg. i am more confused than ever.  the older laptop is dell lat cpi D300XT, currently using bios version A11.  when i search for cpi bios update on dell site there are 2150 hits for the search; how do i know what upgrade to choose?
<Jester45> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jester45> the higest number should be best
<xubuntunoob> the highest number will be compatible with this old machine you think?
<Jester45> idk if its an update for that machine then yes
<Jester45> but dont just get a higher number because its there
<xubuntunoob> maybe this job too big for me ... arrrrrrggggghhhhh.
<xubuntunoob> i scawed.
<xubuntunoob> i go back and look some more
* Jester45 removed his gtk2 engine :(
<Jester45> it still looked better than gtk1
<gerro> g2g having some more fun
<xubuntunoob> anyone know where to find the service tag on dell lat cpi D300XT?
<xubuntunoob> god i think i will never get this machine running
<Redimere> So whose alive
<Jester45> you
* Redimere checks his pulse.
<Redimere> You are correct sir
<xubuntunoob> vidd: u still here
<Jester45> no hes sleepin
<Redimere> who sleeps
<Redimere> honestly
<Jester45> lol
<xubuntunoob> mm
* Jester45 doesnt to much
<Redimere> xubuntunoob: So what did you break
<Jester45> at least it seems like it to a lot of people
<xubuntunoob> Redimere: how well you know me
<Jester45> i say on till 4 in the morning and sleep then get on at 8
<xubuntunoob> lol
<xubuntunoob> actually, i *fixed* something
<Redimere> oo impressive
<Redimere> what'd the fixing break?
<Jester45> when people say mmm its kinda obvious
<xubuntunoob> good question
<Jester45> or when they ask if someone is still on that was helping them
<Jester45> hey look
<xubuntunoob> ok, heres what i did.  switched the cd drives between the old dell and the older dell
<xubuntunoob> now the older dell is recognizing the cd drive
<Jester45> freenode is back to its healthy self again
<xubuntunoob> and i have the live cd loaded in it; how do i extract the files and install xubuntu from here?  help!
<Jester45> and the old dell dont reconnize the older drive? if so you might have a broken drive
<Jester45> xubuntunoob, on the desktop click install
<Redimere> xubuntunoob: there should be an icon on the desktop
<xubuntunoob> no, the funny thing is, now i put the older drive in the newer computer, and it's functioning with ubuntu in it
<xubuntunoob> go figure
<Jester45> answer the questions let  the partitioner auto do its mojo and your done
<Jester45> o betwwen mojo and done insert wait
<Redimere> sprechen ze duestch?
<xubuntunoob> ok, but i still don't know what you mean; i don't have a xubuntu icon on my desktop; just in 'my computer' its displaying xubuntu 704
<Redimere> ohh
<Redimere> you have to stop it and tell the computer to boot from the CD
<Jester45> xubuntunoob, you might want to manualy partition. make a swap around 2x the memory on it. make a 1-2gb / and put the rest on /home
<Redimere> Jester45: He's not actually booted to the live cd yet I think
<Redimere> xubuntunoob: Do you know how to boot to a CD?
<xubuntunoob> oh crap, back to the same problem then, my bios is froze and i can't get it to boot from alternate source
<Jester45> aarrrg zelazny is  is messingup a lot
<Redimere> it's not your bios
<xubuntunoob> ya, i boot live on this one, but that one wont
<Jester45> xubuntunoob, try removing the harddrive, or discconnecting the cable
<Jester45> see if it boots at all
<Jester45> with cd in still
<Jester45> well... i had a late work day i think im gonna do that thing forbidden by many geeks
<Jester45> sleep
<Redimere> later Jester45
* Jester45 will remain online to log everything :) the log file is at 40,000 lines :) no help from netsplits and ubotu
* Redimere ponders if Jester45 is big brother.
<Jester45> little brother
<Jester45> lol
<xubuntunoob> whyw
<xubuntunoob> ddd
<Jester45> i wore the same work shirt for 3 days now
<Jester45> i think it needs a wash
<Redimere> nah
<Redimere> febreeze it
<Jester45> lol
* Jester45 leaves his virtual gentoo to recompile after an update
<mikeyhatesms> hey guys, i'm  baaaaaAAAAAAAAAccccccckkkk...
<mikeyhatesms> it's me, xubuntunoob
<mikeyhatesms> can't change my nick, though
<mikeyhatesms> Redemere: you still here?
<mikeyhatesms> the cd drive crapped out and crashed my ubuntu live cd, so it took me this long to boot up windows (the antichrist version), get to seamonkey, pull up chatzilla, and viola, just like that i'm baaaaaaaacccccccccccckkkkkkkkk.  so can someone help me install the xubuntu from the cd in my other old machine?
<xubuntunoob> oh, kool, i'm xubuntunoob again.
<xubuntunoob> i have ice tea, vanilla milk, diet pepsi, or beer for anyone that can assist ... lol
<xubuntunoob> here's where i'm at.  the xubuntu cd is in the other machine.  i pulled up the control panel.  i clicked 'add/remove' programs, and now its axing me to click install to add a program from floppy or cdrom drive... is that what i want to do?
<xubuntunoob> if a tree falls in the forest and nobody hears it; did it fall?
<xubuntunoob> guess everybody busy, i'll go outside and have a smoke...
<xubuntunoob> please. can anyone help me instal x?
<xubuntunoob> must be someone who could help me install
<xubuntunoob> got no issues with having to save files or anything; it's a 'new' old machine
<xubuntunoob> just need to know how to get the process started, and i can prolly take it from there
<magic_ninja> is there an emulator tool for the cmd.exe in windows wp
<Redimere> h'okay
<Redimere> Whose alive now
<Warp4_work> heh
<Redimere> yay insomniacs or aussies
<Warp4_work> magic_ninja, why?  to run windows applications?
<Warp4_work> Redimere, or those of us linux admins at work at this late hour :)
<Redimere> You guys hiring
<Warp4_work> nope
<Warp4_work> we just hired a new guy a couple weeks ago
<Redimere> damn
<Redimere> do you know much C?
<Warp4_work> nah
<Redimere> fack
<Redimere> I need to stop going into unexplored terrain when nobody else is awake
<magic_ninja> Warp4_work: na man, sec i'll get you a link to what i need to do
<magic_ninja> http://redvex.d2help.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=192  view the first screenshot man....its basically a proxy for diablo II stuff but in order to run it I need to drag and drop the redvex file into the Patch.exe which opens in a command prompt, but that won't work, and doing a wine Patch.exe RedVex.exe just returns that the files to patch don't exist
<magic_ninja> my guess is something to do with the windows api, and wine issues
<Warp4_work> magic_ninja, you could always run windows under virtualbox or vmware
<magic_ninja> Warp4_work: the only problem with that is then i would have to install windows and stuff and a new game, and i bet the hash for that prog is generated from your registry and such
<magic_ninja> Warp4_work: i was thinking of just compiling hte prog myself and leaving out the patch
<odat> anyone in here familiar with banshee
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<odat> why doesn't the radio in banshee work?
<Pumpernickel> magic_ninja: Wine can present a full desktop, which should let you do the drag'n'drop thing.
<Pumpernickel> odat: It could be many things.  The streaming server might be down.  You could be missing a library.  There could be a bug.
<Pumpernickel> An error message of some kind would help.
<magic_ninja> Pumpernickel: the only problem with that is that when I run the program nothing happens, its supposed to run in a cmd.exe prompt for winxp, and when i run it in terminal the program works correctly but i can't drag n drop it unless wine has some kind of ms-dos prompt
<magic_ninja> Pumpernickel: http://redvex.d2help.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=192
<magic_ninja> Pumpernickel: the thread means nothing, but that first screenshot is what the program is supposed to do
<odat> Pumpernickel, i think i'm missing a library but i'm not sure which one
<Pumpernickel> magic_ninja: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1196
<magic_ninja> Pumpernickel: thank you so much man, i spent 2 hours looking for that last night, i was about to attempt to compile it from source ommiting the patch function
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<magic_ninja> is having 4 or 5 getty processes running normal?
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: yes
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: i had to restart x sheep, what did you answer lol
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: affirmative
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: what was my question lol
<TheSheep> 15:55 < magic_ninja> is having 4 or 5 getty processes running normal?
<magic_ninja> ohh ok
<TheSheep> you have one for every virtual console
<magic_ninja> man, i dont have a windows box, and i need a copy of cmd.exe lol, i got the cd but not the box
<magic_ninja> what about ssh-agent, thats for your logins and such right
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: no, ssh-agent is for handling ssh connections, the remote ones
<TheSheep> for authenticating with keys automatically and such
<magic_ninja> so i might have a compromised box
<TheSheep> why?
<TheSheep> ssh agent is started automatically in *ubuntu, afair
<magic_ninja> i have three questionable processes
<magic_ninja> ssh-agent, sh and system-tools-backends
<TheSheep> hah
<magic_ninja> that is not normal correct?
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: it's normal
<magic_ninja> well i don't want an ssh-agent running if it leaves my box open to connections
<TheSheep> it doesn't, ssh-agent doesn't accepts connections by itself, it's sshd that does
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: here, compare with mine: http://sheep.art.pl/Sandbox
<magic_ninja> looks good
<magic_ninja> ty
<tech404> anyone feel that ubuntu server would be a good alternative to debian stable for servers?
<pleia2> sure, you'd probably want to go with the LTS version of ubuntu server though, so you don't have to upgrade every 6 months
<tech404> let me clarify that I already have the debian servers up in running but after using ubuntu on my desktop for sometime I am getting kind of attached. Do you think that there are major benifits worth moving everything over?
<pleia2> tech404: it really depends on what you need, if there are packages in ubuntu that aren't on debian and you want them, or the stuff in ubuntu is newer it might be worth it
* pleia2 still runs debian on her servers
<pleia2> if I was installing a new server I'd consider ubuntu, but for me it's not worth doing a migration because the stuff in debian is fine for me
<tech404> ok.. that was kinda what I was thinkning. The only thing I use on my server I cant apt is MyAdmin and it installs just fine
<Jester45> im running ubuntu on 3 headless servers
<Jester45> havent had a problem yet
<TheSheep> tech404: it's generally not advised to meddle with servers too mych, except for security updates
<TheSheep> too much*
<TheSheep> and ubuntu is about as stable as debian unstable -- maybe a little more, because of all the testing
<tech404> well there not critical... a gateway and a lamp server at home... not a big deal, I just was thinking about experimenting
<tech404> TheSheep: thanx I thought server might be more stable
<pleia2> TheSheep: I'd probably say s/unstable/testing
<Jester45> tech404, same packages
<tech404> are they the same packages as in desktop?
<TheSheep> tech404: it's called 'server' because it doesn't have all the packages that desktops have -- but it's the same distribution
<tech404> i see just less preinstalled?
<Jester45> meaning a desktop's apt-get is the same as a servers
<pleia2> tech404: right
<tech404> and a diff installer
<Jester45> yes
<tech404> thanks for the help
<TheSheep> tech404: you can for example install the server and then add the xubuntu-desktop package with all dependencies, and you will have a regular xubuntu
<Jester45> well lots of people use the same type of installer for desktop also
<tech404> the alternative installer?
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> i only use that to install the live cd for me is only a rescue disk
<tech404> i had to use that on my P2 with 128mg ram, live wouldnt come up
<tech404> XFCE has alot of KDE libraries right?
<Jester45> i use it because im faster with it
<Jester45> no it has some gnome libs i dont think any KDE ones
<Jester45> and even less if its a server install (i think) because a lot of fui tools on xubuntu have gnome libs
<Jester45> gui*
<tech404> i thought that was a play on acronyms, i thought it was very funny
<kahrn> Hi all. Anyone able to help me with a problem (or possibly a bug)?
<tech404> we can always ttry
<tech404> try*
<kahrn> ok
<tech404> better to just ask the question usually.
<Jester45> kahrn, we need to know the problem im sure someone knows
<kahrn> I just upgraded to the development build/gusty and am having problems with the xfce-mount-plugin
<kahrn> it's not listing all my mounted devices like it did in 7.04
<Jester45> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<tech404> what about mount at command line?
<kahrn> i checked to see if it was actually mounted (sudo mount) and it was listed. Checked my /etc/fstab and reloaded it too.
<kahrn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505436
<Jester45> it might be a bug but your using a development version so thats common and also your upgraded to it that might of caused more problems
<tech404> i concur
<kahrn> I reloaded x server, and it was still broke.. also rebooted the entire system. Still had the same problem.
<kahrn> Is anyone else having the same problem?
<Jester45> im sorry i cant help anymore but if development versions didnt have bugs then they would be called stable
<kahrn> I don't mind it having bugs at all.
<Jester45> most people in here are away or using stable version you may ask in #ubuntu+1
<kahrn> ok
<wbadger> is there a MIME type that applies just to .exe files?
<tech404> could anyone in here even consider spending $1600 on a keyboard?
<wbadger> or any way to associate wine with just .exe files (not all binaries)?
<Jester45> tech404, if it typed for me. maybe a neuro interface
<tech404> lol
<tech404> yeah and make me coffee
<Jester45> oo and a mouse needs to be encluded
<tech404> I mean this KB is ubercool but $1600! I wish there were caps for numbers so I could emphasize that more
<Jester45> !^))
<tech404> http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/
<totalwormage> what keyboard
<totalwormage> ah that one
<totalwormage> it is actually the most sexy project i've ever seen
<totalwormage> thay said it would be for sale for about 200 euros :'[
<tech404> yeah I mean its awsome but thats crazy talk
<tech404> I might have spent 200 eurosonit
<totalwormage> i also
<tech404> euros on it*
<Jester45> its ugly
<totalwormage> :D
<tech404> at least im not spending 44000 rubles onit
<wbadger> tech404, it doesn't seem that useful unless you use like 100 languages... and also its only for XP \ Vista
<tech404> the board it self is kinda ugly but the keys are awsome
<tech404> i use 77 languges and I still think it would be useful
<tech404> jk
<tech404> no i realize that it is a glitz prduct with little real use but it is cool
<tech404> farewell all
<balaam> Wah! How do i change the keyboard settings in Xubuntu so that a single tap on " or ~ or ^ immediately displays those chars? Right now, if i type 's, i get , ~n becomes  and ^o turns into  if i don't follow the first char with a space.
<kalikiana> That wasn't a (x)ubuntu question anyway.
<Balaams_Miracle> Yes it was
<kalikiana> Well, it was about xorg. :P
<Balaams_Miracle> Nope, definitely about xubuntu/xfce
<kalikiana> Balaams_Miracle, Since when do you setup your keyboard in xfce?
<kalikiana> Afterall it's only a desktop.
<Balaams_Miracle> Check the settings menu, it right there
<kalikiana> Balaams_Miracle, You can't choose your general keyboard in xfce, can you?
<TheSheep> Balaams_Miracle: if it's right there, then why do you have to ask? :)
<TheSheep> Balaams_Miracle: I'd guess you want to disable the compose feature of the keyboard
<Balaams_Miracle> *Sigh* Are you intentionally unhelpful?
<Balaams_Miracle> TheSheep, yes, i guess that whaty it called
<TheSheep> Balaams_Miracle: no, that's not intentional, that's lack of knowledge + lazyness to look it up
<Jester45> TheSheep, you have to look something up? thats amazing i never thought you had to do that
<Jester45> you know everyting
<TheSheep> Jester45: I *always* do look things up when I seem to know everything
<TheSheep> Jester45: you're talking to thousands of wikipedians and internet users impersonated ;)
<TheSheep> Balaams_Miracle: knowing it's not xfce-specific may help you searching
<Jester45>  TheSheep do you know of a mpd client that can look up lyrics?
<TheSheep> Jester45: sonata
<Jester45> really? im using it but i dont see that feature
<TheSheep> you need SOAPpy for lyrics support
<TheSheep> http://sonata.berlios.de/download.html
<TheSheep> see the 'requirements'
<Jester45> so do i need their client or does the one from the repo work?
<TheSheep> Jester45: you just need that python library installed in your system
<TheSheep> !info python-soap
<ubotu> Package python-soap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> !info python-soappy
<ubotu> python-soappy: SOAP Support for Python (SOAP.py). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3-1.8 (feisty), package size 92 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Jester45> aa its in the about song
<Jester45> do you know where it gets it from?
<TheSheep> Jester45: lyrics wiki
<TheSheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Online_music_and_lyrics_databases
<stuart-> suddenly my volume is so low, what gives? i can't hear much even tho i've set it in xfce4-mixer
<maxamillion> stuart-: what's PCM set to in xfce4-mixer?
<maxamillion> stuart-: alot of the time you have to set that up to around 80% to get good sound
<stuart-> maxamillion, it's maxed, but i can't hear anything
<maxamillion> huh....
<stuart-> i mean i can hear little tiny sounds. wonder what's wrong
<Redimere[sleep] > are you using speakers?
<maxamillion> just a moment, let me check something
<Redimere> or headphones
<stuart-> geez, silly me.
<stuart-> it was the electrical connection, sorry
<stuart-> i mean it was on. it just wasn't powered enough] 
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> ok
<maxamillion> brb
<stuart-> how do i check if i have nvidia installed correctly tho
<maxamillion> stuart-: when you restart X it should give you a nvidia splash screen
<khatuido> sorry someone can help me for install my wifi?
<stuart-> maxamillion, it always gives me errors and i have to edit /X11/xorg.conf to change nvidia to nv
<maxamillion> stuart-: oh, then something is wrong
<maxamillion> !ask | khatuido
<stuart-> then it's fine again. i'm using geforce2 and i installed the nvidia-glx package, so it shouldn't be a problem?
<ubotu> khatuido: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<khatuido> ubotu:in fact i try install wifi with Bcm43xx but it doesn't looks work, i search someone for help me
<kalikiana> khatuido, You should ask the bot. ;)
<kalikiana> *shouldn'T
<khatuido> so maximilion or other
<khatuido> who can help me :'(
<kalikiana> I'm afraid I can't help out out.
<khatuido> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<khatuido> i try do this
<maxamillion> khatuido: and what happens?
<khatuido> it said network is down
<khatuido> and my wifi doesn't work
<maxamillion> khatuido: what wifi card and chipset do you have/
<maxamillion> ?*
<maxamillion> khatuido: and what is saying the network is down?
<khatuido> it's the sentence they give me
<khatuido> when it try send package to my eth1
<khatuido> the problem is i am newbie in linux
<khatuido> first time i install it
<maxamillion> oh goodness ... this could be hard
<khatuido> i install the things like they explain
<stuart-> installation of nvidia sould be the same on ubuntu as xubuntu, right?
<maxamillion> khatuido: right, but there is a sufficient amount of background knowledge that is required to efficiently trouble shoot this because those wifi cards aren't very well supported by linux because broadcom won't release the specs for them
<maxamillion> khatuido: what card exactly do you have?
<khatuido> i don't know what card i got
<khatuido> i don't know how i can check it
<khatuido> humm in wifi i don't know many things i choose follow bcm43xx cos i can choose the mode 802.11g with my livebox
<TheSheep> khatuido: lspci might give you some information for start
<khatuido> i got a livebox sagem
<khatuido> my comp is compaq R4000
<khatuido> the mode can be 802.11g or 802.11b+g
<khatuido> don't know the difference
<khatuido> i am in WPA
<maxamillion> khatuido: i really can't help unless i know what card you have and what chipset it uses
<maxamillion> i gotta brb
<khatuido> how can i check it?
<TheSheep> khatuido: try typing 'lspci' in terminal
<TheSheep> khatuido: and look for a relevant line
<slow-motion> hallo
<khatuido> is it this "Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)"
<khatuido> ?
<TheSheep> khatuido: yes
<khatuido> the chip i can get it with "lspci -n" ?
<TheSheep> khatuido: I think you only need that "BCM4318"
<khatuido> ah ok
<khatuido> but for me it's chinese
<khatuido> i don't know what does it mean
<TheSheep> khatuido: well, the next step is usually searching the forums or google for that symbol and 'linux'
<TheSheep> khatuido: start with forums
<khatuido> but the link i choose was about this card no?
<khatuido> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<khatuido> there is 2 days i try a lot of things and read forum
<TheSheep> khatuido: ah, yes, sorry, I wasn't paying attention before
<TheSheep> khatuido: I don't really have much experience with wireless, I think you must wait for maxamillion to ocme back :(
<khatuido> oh ok thanks
<TheSheep> khatuido: sorry
<khatuido> humm
<khatuido> the thing is i don't know if my wifi is really switch on
<khatuido> cos  when i was still on windows i got a light on the button
<khatuido> someone else can help me
<khatuido> ?
<stuart_>  i think my running kernel is 1.9xxxx and my nvidia driver is 1.7xxx how do i match them?
<rathel> Ahh How do I downgrade packages? I installed stuff and now my whole system doesn't work properly.
<stuart-> rathel, downgrade or remove?
<rathel> Downgrade, I did a simulated remove and it would remove pretty much everything...
<stuart-> aw man, no idea there.
<rathel> Okay thanks anyways.
<stuart-> whats a strg key anyways
<stuart-> i'm reading a guide and it says strg+alt+f1
<SrRaven> strg = german
<SrRaven> its ctrl :P
<TheSheep> fun
<TheSheep> and Home is Pos0
<stuart-> oh okay
<stuart-> thanks
<stuart-> was a real brain buster
<stuart-> now let me see if i can finally install nvidia properly
<slow-motion> n8
<lozzy> I am trying to set up wireless on a laptop with the Xubuntu livecd. I have no experience of this whatsoever. I have obtained a wireless 'BSSID' from my router's webmin, and possibly? a network password from underneath my router labelled 'wireless key'. This gives me no joy however. The wireless card is a BT Voyager 1020.
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> I updated my system (kernel wise) and now none of my wireless devices work, and whenever I open up terminal it slows down my system
<maxamillion> BFTD: i haven't the slightest idea
<pili> Hi, could someone recommend me a download manager for firefox?
<BFTD> one card used prism and the other used ndiswrapper
<BFTD> niether work now
<maxamillion> pili: download manager for firefox?.... i don't follow
<maxamillion> BFTD: that's no good
<pili> <maxamillion> like kget
<pili> but more ligthweight
<pili> I found WxDownloadFast
<pili> but crashes all the time
<maxamillion> pili: i've never heard of either of those ....
<maxamillion> pili: wget comes by default ... its a command line tool, i imagine kget is just a frontend for it
<maxamillion> !info wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 229 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<pili> yeah, i know, but I need something easy and with a gui
<pili> wich one uses to be the default download manager for ubuntu?
<maxamillion> it is easy ... 'wget http://www.wherever.com/path/to/file'
<pili> in gnome?
<maxamillion> i don't know if gnome has a download manager
<maxamillion> pili: what's wrong with just downloading with firefox?
<pili> mm kde has kget
<maxamillion> it has a built in download manager
<pili> you can not stop and continue downloads
<maxamillion> ok, well i am getting off work ... gotta go
<maxamillion> pili: you can on my machine in firefox
<pili> bye
<maxamillion> laters
<khatuido> i got a problem with my wifi i cannot keep it more than the synchronisation time
<khatuido> someone can help me to set it?
<khatuido> nobody?
#xubuntu 2007-07-21
<khatuido> can we install skype on xubuntu ?
<vidd> yes...you can install any linux app on xubuntu
<khatuido> but i got error message
<vidd> what did it say?
<khatuido> wrong architecture i386
<vidd> do you have an i386 or an amd64?
<khatuido> amd64
<vidd> or a ppc system?
<khatuido> amd64
<vidd> so you want to get the amd64 version
<khatuido> on the site there is only one version
<khatuido> so it mean if i got amd64 version i cannot install skype?
<vidd> apparently....
<vidd> try a skype clone
<khatuido> in fact i just see this
<khatuido> like u said my problem was amd64
<khatuido> http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-6146-debian-debian-gnu-linux-4-0-amd64-installation-skype
<khatuido> so i will try this tutorial
<vidd> there ya go
<tech404> sorry to ask a question like this but has anyone had any luck connecting XP to a wireless router with a hidden SSID and WPA encryption. I dont know how to do it with windows and my friend is trying to use my network
<vidd> hand 'em an ubuntu live cd
<siimo> hi any xubuntu Gutsy users here?
* Jester45 uses feisty 
<Jester45> <h3>System info</h3>
<Jester45> <h4>Cpu</h4>
<Jester45>         <p>Cpu type</p><br />
<Jester45>                 <p><?php include('php/cpuinfo'); ?></p>
<Jester45>         <p>Cpu Load</p><br />
<Jester45>                 <p><?php include('php/cpuusage'); ?></p>
<Jester45> <h4>Memory</h4>
<Jester45>                 <p><?php include('php/meminfo'); ?></p>
<Jester45> <h4>Network</h4>
<Jester45>                 <p><?php include('php/netinfo'); ?></p>
<Jester45> ooo very sorry
<Jester45> wrong channel
<TaJMoX> Why do I only have 1 workspace now?   How do I get 4 again?  Please and Thanks!
<zials> err, does your mouse have a middle button?
<zials> if not then, emulate it, and middle-click on your desktop
<zials> and theres is an option to add a workplace there
<TaJMoX> zials: <3
<Jester45> or settings -> workplace settigns
<TaJMoX> Jester45: ah yes that's what I was looking for but apparently I'm illiterate
<Jester45> easy questions are better than hardones
<Jester45> unless i know the answer
<eagle_101> Anyone know a decent FOSS time manager. (Some sort of calender that lets you plot a schedule?)
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> i think xubuntu comes with one by defualt
<Jester45> !info wyrd
<ubotu> wyrd: text-based calendar application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-2 (feisty), package size 274 kB, installed size 696 kB
<infbliss> hi all is it possible to have decent fonts in xubuntu
<wubinoobi> hola guys... i'm about 80 percent done with a wubi ubuntu install; does anyone have any comments about ubuntu installed the wubi way?  tips, suggestions, etc...?
<Jester45> wubi?
<Jester45> and this is the Xubuntu channel, but nobody but me here so it doesnt matter
<ziroday> how well intergrated is ltsp?
<tupa> hey, I'm new to Xfce, how do I change its themes?
<echosystm> guys
<echosystm> if i did an alt install, with just xfce4 and x
<echosystm> would it be any quicker than a standard xubuntu install/
<echosystm> like, is there much bloat in the normal install?
<echosystm> can anyone answer the question i asked just before ? :P
<totalwormage> quicker to install or quicker to run
<totalwormage> oh wel
<totalwormage> l
<totalwormage> i didn't know the answer anyway :] 
<brinstar> guys, i have a really small question about thunar. is it possible to change the way the columns are aligned? i don't mean the position, i mean which side of the column the text goes on?
<RedRama> hello
<RedRama> has anyone configured beryl successfully on xubuntu?
<System79> Anyone here who could help me? >.>
<TheSheep> !ask | System79
<ubotu> System79: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<System79> Im trying to install xubuntu, i have problems with permissions to mount my volumes >.>
<xyber52> what volumes
<System79> All it comes up with is you are not privileged to mount this volume
<System79> My hard drive, and cd drive
<xyber52> are you trying ot mount these using the xubuntu live cd?
<System79> Yes
<System79> With the installer
<xyber52> 7.04?
<System79> Yup.
<xyber52> do you have two optical drives? Or are you talking about the ones mounted already by the cd
<System79> Well, im talking about /dev/hda1 mainly, because when i come to the last step of the installer where i just have to push the button, it comes up with You are not privileged to mount this volume
<System79> It points to /media/hda1 or something.
<System79> Give me one second and ill take a look,
<xyber52> how did you partition /dev/hda ?
<System79> ive had a look at it, it comes up with a diffrent error now with a problem about ext3 partition >.>
<System79> What is the ext3 partition in the sceme supposed to point to? is it supposed to point to / or /media/hda1?
<TheSheep> System79: open thunar, go to edit->preferences->advanced and disable volume management
<System79> Oo ill try it, one second.
<TheSheep> System79: there is a bug in the interaction of volume manager and the installer
<xyber52> interesting, never had that problem
<TheSheep> xyber52: it happens when you create new partitions -- the volume manager mounts them immediately
<System79> Makes sence, if the other thing uses the partition you cant access it if im right >.>
<xyber52> TheSheep: would you be able to get around this by disabling volume manager or just using unmount on the new volumes then?
<System79> I found a bug too, if you select a city at the time zone screen other than the ones in america it will affect the next screen of keyobard settings strangeley >.>
<System79> xyber if you turn off volume manager it works
<TheSheep> xyber52: yes, that's why I suggested to disable the volume manager :)
<System79> I found a bug too, if you select a city at the time zone screen other than the ones in america it will affect the next screen of keyobard settings strangeley >.>
<TheSheep> !bugs | System79
<ubotu> System79: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<System79> ^ reported yet?
<TheSheep> System79: no idea
<System79> Strange part is that i have both the normal ubuntu 7.04 and the xubuntu, and it only occurs with the xubuntu cd
<System79> I reported it :/
<System79> Is it right that XFCE is lighter than gdm or kde?
<xyber52> Yes
<System79> Oo intresting
<xyber52> By a good margin, actually. Though Gnome runs very well on my laptop.
<TheSheep> System79: xfce and gdm are two totally different things, xubuntu uses both
<System79> gdm stands for what then? i thought it was to disable gnome desktop manager if you used /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<System79> :\
<System79> O well, it doesnt really matter i guess, i've been working with linux for like 2 months now and i dont know that much about it yet :)
<TheSheep> System79: gdm is gnome desktop manager, a part of the gnome desktop environment that is responsible for starting X and disaplying the login prompt
<xyber52> XFCE runs very well on old hardware. I have a Pentium 4-M 1.6 and 512 Megs of RAM, it runs very fast.
<TheSheep> xyber52: that's old? o.o
<xyber52> To me, yes...
<System79> Lol ;o
<xyber52> I came to Iraq with an "old" laptop, my desktop at home is nice enough, it runs Beryl easily
<xyber52> Even XFCE's built-in compositing kills this thing
<System79> Next step to do in a few months is try to fix myself up with gentoo cause gentoo's command-line installer is quite much harder ;o
<xyber52> Gentoo.... :)
<System79> I love it though, had my brother install it for me before
<xyber52> Are you a gluton for punishment?
<TheSheep> xyber52: hey, no distro bashing
<xyber52> I used Gentoo for two or three years, then I switched to Ubuntu in 2004
<System79> Well im quite young i sticked to windows like 4 years =o
<xyber52> I learned more from Gentoo than anything else about Linux and loved it.
<xyber52> That distro seems to have lost its direction, but has a wonderful online community.
<System79> Their forums are good build and active if you are talking about that
<System79> =)
<xyber52> Stage 1 installs for the win!
<System79> Gentoo seems to get more problems now though cause that 50mb package you used to download for command line installing, has now turned into a 700mb live cd >.
<System79> I've always found it strange that in windows your harddrive is noisy, because of some strange reason i dont have that with ubuntu
<System79> :/
<xyber52> Yeah... The minimal cd was very capable, I really enjoyed it. Now I pass out Ubuntu live cd's like candy.
<System79> :p
<System79> Im just a 13 year old kid with 13000 questions and 16 answers >.>
<xyber52> Lol
<System79> I know its sad :s
<System79> And i have nvidia for what they done to my previous ubuntu installation :(
<System79> Their drivers messed up X so bad that i couldnt get it to start even with the backup conf :(
<xyber52> I work as an IT contractor in Iraq, it is nice to see peoples face light up when you fix their PC's (personal laptops, pirated Vista copies), everything just works when I put in a xubuntu live cd and eveything works and they can rescue their data
<System79> Mm
<System79> I'm trying to get a study for such things
<System79> Its kind of like my dream job :)
<xyber52> The one thing about linux, is that now matter how bad you mess something up, you usually have the capability to fix it
<System79> *puts in autorescue cd*
<System79> Well yeah, at my old school i used to help with the computers and such
<xyber52> That is always a good start.
<TheSheep> reminds me of my friend who rescued a system with deleted /sbin using only 'echo' and 'nc'
<System79> Its really fun to do something that intrests you
<System79> ..
<System79> 61 people here and 96% is idle :p
<xyber52> Now that's a rescue job there.. I have screwed up Kernels and ATI drivers before, but never dealt with entire deleted directories. Mostly now I rescue people's personal files from Windows installations.
<TheSheep> System79: they read backlog when they're back, that's why we also have #xubuntu-offtopic
<System79> Anyways, anyone got the nvidia drivers for linux to work under ubuntu? >.>
<System79> xyber, i remember when the head of that school i used to help on changed his passwords and forgot it
<System79> and there came me with a bruteforcer floppy :)
<System79> Good ol' times
<System79> =P
<xyber52> Downloaded form Nvidia or installed automatically by Ubuntu?
<xyber52> lol
<System79> Downloaded
<System79> i HAD to play wolfenstein enemy territory :p
<TheSheep> System79: there are drivers in the repositories already tuned and configured for ubuntu
<System79> *slaps head*
<TheSheep> System79: you just need 2 clicks to install them
<System79> O well, i wanted an XUbuntu anyway :p
<TheSheep> System79: in system->restricted drivers manager
<xyber52> Supprisingly almost everything is in the repositories. Ubuntu really does make Linux easy
<System79> Well not really anymore, some packages have been renamed and not linked :(
<System79> Try finding wine in the standard ubuntu repositories
<xyber52> ? Like what?
<System79> I couldnt get it
<System79> Package wine was not found
<xyber52> Lol, I haven't used that except for the built into Picasa install
<System79> What language is ubuntu made in >.>
<xyber52> Programming Language?
<System79> I heard that gentoo was made in python or something like that >.>
<System79> Yes
<xyber52> Emerge is Python....
<xyber52> Lots of different things are writen in different languages.
<System79> I can hardly think linux consists of just machine levcel code
<System79> I mean the base
<System79> Not only the functions, the loader
<xyber52> Depends on what app in Ubuntu you are talking about.
<System79> Ubuntu itself
<System79> Debian
<System79> Whats the source of linux base coded in
<System79> I've always wondered
<xyber52> Well, the Kernel is C, Lots of things are written in Perl and Python as well as C, but as far as Apt-Get, I am not sure.
<System79> O ok
<System79> Im going to see if my xubuntu installation is done
<System79> Ill be back :x
<System79> Thanks for the help xyber52 and TheSheep
<System79> Yay it works now :)
<System79> xyber52 and TheSheep thanks for the help :)
<System79> Anyone knows anything about java in xubuntu?
<zials> what about it? o.o
<System79> It is not in the repositories
<System79> it is in ubuntu but not in xubuntu
<zials> mhmm, well.. I've seen in it an add/remove
<System79> Really? I haven't
<System79> I got universe and all enabled and it wont show up :p
<zials> and anything in add/remove should be in the repositories...
<zials> try doing a search for "java" in add/remove
<System79> I did
<zials> oh
<zials> do you have universe enabeled?
<System79> I got universe and all enabled and it wont show up :p
<zials> on the top/right, theres a scroll down thingie
<xyber52> I thought a build of Java was enabled in 7.04 builds by default?
<System79> Nope
<System79> For some strange reason it isnt there
<System79> In Ubuntu 7.04 you can download the sun java 5 jre
<System79> using apt-get and add/remove
<System79> But in
<zials> well, in add/remove, did you select "All available application" from the top right
<System79> Xubuntu, it isnt there
<System79> Gah
<System79> forgot about that
<System79> lol
<xyber52> Try going to java.com, does it work? I haven
<System79> Now it shows
<System79> :)
<xyber52> 't added java to mine and it works.
<System79> Javascript is standard but loading applets need a full install of sun java 5
<System79> My desktop looks awesome lol
<zials> =o ?
<xyber52> XFCE is interesting and very configurable, how is yours setup?
<System79> Custom themes, havent really messed with it yet
<System79> I like XFCEs flexibility :o
<xyber52> No kidding, the panels are just about as easy as it gets to configure
<System79> xyber do you know any fun tweaks for XFCE to make my desktop look better?
<zials> you mean stuff like  gdesklets?
<xyber52> I spent some time installing conky, and then I have worked on my panels quite a bit. I haven't really done much else. All the good stuff requires compositing.
<System79> Mm is it possible to make screenshots in Xubuntu lol
<zials> yea
<zials> application -> accessories -> Take screenshot
<System79> O :p
<System79> ERr, theres no take scerenshot
<System79> ;o
<zials> o.o
<xyber52> its in add/remove
<xyber52> another gnome app not included by default in XFCE
<zials> you can use the terminal
<System79> Mmk
<zials> ...but the app is much easier
<TheSheep> you can use gimp
<TheSheep> it has 'take screenshot' in file->aquire
<System79> :)
<System79> Xyber52: My desktop http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/2815/mydesktopag1.png <-- Hah ;o
<zials> why didn't you make xChats background dark?
<System79> Cause then the text will be unreadable
<System79> >.>
<zials> you can change the text colout
<zials> colour*
<System79> Ive made it even better
<System79> :p
<zials> I like the clean look though
<System79> Figured out how to make my chat window background transparent
<System79> :)
<zials> did you enable compositing?
<System79> Nope :)
<zials> why not?
<System79> I dont enable things that i dont know what it does ;)
<zials> makes stuff transparent
<System79> Intresting
<System79> Im new to XFCE
<System79> :)
<zials> settings -> window manager tweaks
<zials> select the compositor tab
<System79> Mm
<System79> How do i configure this?
<zials> enable the first option, and play around with the slider
<System79> Wow this is hot :)
<System79> I like this
<System79> Too bad u cant make firefox transparent :(
<System79> http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/9330/newdesktopcompositingondi2.png <-- new desktop with composite thing on
<zials> doesn't firefox look ugly because every other page is white?
<System79> Yesh it does i want to make firefox transparent but it doesnt work
<TheSheep> beware of headache
<System79> ?
<TheSheep> System79: move the mouse pointer on the firefox's title bar and try alt+scrollwheel
<zials> I think he means only the background of a page
<System79> Wow
<System79> It works :)
<System79> Naw i ment firefox completely
<zials> o.o
<System79> Now every application is transparent lool
<TheSheep> another cool but useless feature :)
<System79> Thats why XFCE is for graphics eh ;o
<System79> My friend told me it was way better than that gnome stuff =o
<zials> really?
<TheSheep> no, gnome has more of it
<TheSheep> especially with beryl or compiz
<Jester45> yea... xfce's composting is prettty much useless
<TheSheep> Jester45: shadows are good
<System79> Never knew about compositing anyway.
<System79> Nice to have a try with it
<Jester45> ybut compiz is much better because you can use it to be more efficient
<TheSheep> Jester45: arguable :)
<System79> XFCE is more lightweight than gnome though
<Jester45> the cube desktop is amazingly cool
<Jester45> you can get compiz without gnome
<System79> Mm
<TheSheep> Jester45: how does eactly cube desktop make you more efficinet?
<TheSheep> exactly
<Jester45> because you can see though it and see whats going on on all your desktops at once
<System79> You can be browsing and watch the debug of your irc server
<System79> ;o
<TheSheep> well, you can do that already with xfce's window transparency
* vidd doesnt see how that would be more EFFICIENT Jester45 it would be more DISTRACTING then anything else!
<Jester45> once your used to it
<Jester45> you stop paying attention to how cool it is and just use it
<System79> Speeded up my firefox :)
<vidd> i have this annoying keyboard switcher icon on my panel and i cant seem to get rid of it....any ideas?
<System79> Keyboard swiitcher? :S that sounds like a bad thing ;o
<System79> Wow my internet is very fast now ;o
<Jester45> so you saying that look at one desktop at a time is more efficient say when you can look at a full screen movie while watching something compile and then also keeping an eye on irc
<vidd> it is bad.....i just accidentally started tying in chineese....i think
<Jester45> System79, it didnt speed your internet connection up
<System79> I know
<System79> But it speeded up the delay between pages
<System79> ;o
<System79> Its like very fast now
<vidd> Jester45, if im running anything full-creen, im not doing anything eles
<System79> ^ true
<System79> Why would you run it full screen for otherwise
<System79> >.>
<Jester45> so one thing at a time? for multipule
<System79> I dont know what i should do multiple
<vidd> if im multi-tasking, <alt><tab> works for me
<Jester45> because you can switch to it quickly still without having to unfull screen it
<System79> alt+tab.
<System79> Thats more efficient to be honest
<System79> ;x
<vidd> as i said...if im multi-tasking, i dont full-screen anything
<vidd> the only thing i full screen is movies
<Jester45> vidd you know me :) i allways have at least 2 movies running at once
<vidd> and if im watching a movie, im not doing anything else...at least not on that computer
<vidd> ???
<vidd> and if i need to actually do 2 full screen apps at once (why i would, i have no idea) i just fire up a second (or third if needed) computer
<System79> Wow.. compositing and java aplets dont work toow ell >.>
* vidd has 8 
<zials> doesn't the cube desktop use more resources? O.o
<vidd> well...not more then 2+ computers =] 
<System79> I wonder if i would be able to use Winamp on linux :o
<System79> I want to re-setup my shoutcast server =x
<zials> why not use one of the many other music players?
<zials> ahh
<System79> im used to xmms
<System79> but i cant compile the plugins
<System79> i always get errors
<System79> >.>
<vidd> so anyone have any suggestions on getting this keyboard switcher off my desktop?
<System79> Options maybe? :p
<vidd> nope
<vidd> there is no option
<System79> >.>
<System79> That sucks
<System79> Anyone knows what packages i nede to compile XMMS plugins?
<zials> when you do configure, what does it say?
<System79> Wait a sec im downloading icecast
<System79> Otherwise i have nothing to compile
<System79> ;p
* vidd has identified the culprit
<vidd> scim-panel-gtk
<System79> Zials: iit says "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<System79> See `config.log' for more details.
<System79> "
<System79> What libs do i need >.>
<Jester45> vidd's server had thew same problem when compiling eggdrop
<System79> Yeah i know and theres some library for it
<System79> >.>
<System79> its also needed to compile postfix
<System79> =/
<vidd> not lets see if my system crashes with scim completely removed
<Jester45> i dont have scim
<System79> Jester
<System79> sudo apt-get install build-essential <-- does the trick with gcc
<System79> ;)
<Jester45> yea... still didnt help i tried that i have compiled before
<System79> then thats strange :p
<System79> outdated gcc or outdated build-essentials
<System79> :p
<khatuido> is it possible got java on amd64 mode?
<khatuido> can we use flash player on it?
<BFTD> hrm, after updating my kernel, xubuntu no longer see's my ethernet card
<System79> java on amd64?
<System79> i have experience with that
<System79> :)
<khatuido> humm
<System79> Khatuido, u got it to work yet?
<BFTD> lspci see's it
<BFTD> but networking nor ifconfig does
<System79> >.>
<BFTD> !!
<System79> I dont know anything about networking reallly
<System79> :(
<khatuido> i find
<khatuido> in fact
<System79> Khatuido for running java and flash on a 64 bit system you need to install 32 bit libraries and a 32 bit firefox
<khatuido> but not for flash player
<khatuido> System79: i find how install java but not flash player
<System79> Khatuido: How did you install java?
<System79> The blackdown thing is bugged.
<System79> Closes down every applet you try to load
<khatuido> apt-get j2...
<System79> What are you planning to do with java?
<khatuido> in fact i am setting my desktop
<khatuido> i install things i will need
<khatuido> i need flashplayer
<khatuido> but don't find how install in amd64
<System79> If you are going to run applets in your browser you need to install the browser plugin with apt-get install sun-java5-plugin, and you might want to install sun-java5-bin too
<System79> Search add/remove
<Jester45> does the nonfree plugin work on 64 bit?
<Jester45> System79, why not java6
<System79> Java wont work in 64 bit firefox anyway..
<System79> Java is a 32 bit application
<khatuido> oh
<System79> You need to hook it with a 32 bit firefox installation
<System79> and the 32 bit libraries
* Jester45 just sticks with classic 32bit
<System79> Jester45: can you help khatuido with getting 32 bit libraries and firefox seeing as i have to go eat some
<System79> Ill be right back 10 minutes
<khatuido> but the 1.4.2 is enough for my need
<Jester45> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hello Jester45
<System79> ~Back
<System79> Aww
<System79> no welcome backs?
<System79> Jester45: I WANT A WELCOME BACK =(
* TheSheep turns his welcoming back to System79 
<System79> :)
<System79> Thanks ;p
<System79> Woot
<System79> https://shipit.ubuntu.com <- Free CDs please?
<vidd> System79, did you ever think ppl were happy to see ya go?
<vidd> lol
<System79> Yup :)
<System79> U guys have seen ubuntus new shipit stuff?
<System79> Up to 3 free cds with ubuntu on it
<System79> :)
<vidd> only 3?
<vidd> any alt cd's?
<System79> 1 cd with 32 bit ubuntu
<System79> 2 with 32 bit and 1 with 64 bit
<System79> 3 with 64 bit
<System79> or 1 with 64 bit
<System79> =$
<System79> and you can get EduBuntu and Kubuntu too
<vidd> System79, nothing there i want
<vidd> the live cd is only good for emergencies....i'd NEVER use it to install
<System79> I got 3 ubuntu 32 hit on order cause i always lose them
<System79> the cds
<System79> >.>
<System79> Noooooo
<System79> shipit is down
<System79> Bye
<Parkotron> Hello all! I just downloaded an Xubuntu 7.04 alternate install iso. I'm trying to isntall it
<wbadger> guys what's the output of "users" in your comp?
<wbadger> Parkotron, there's a big button labeled "Install" :)
<vidd> Parkotron, where are you stuck?
<Parkotron> Sorry, I didn't mean to hit enter.
<Parkotron> Packages are being found to be corrupt.
<vidd> wbadger, there is no buttons on the alt install
<wbadger> vidd, I guess you're right :P didn't see it was alt install
<Parkotron> But the MD5SUM from the ISO and from the burnt CD match the one listed on the server.
<vidd> Parkotron, did you run the "check cd for defects"
<Parkotron> I now think it might be a faulty CD drive as the corrupt packages are different if I try it again.
<vidd> Parkotron, when you burn the iso, you always want to use the slowest speed you can
<Parkotron> The first time was perl, the second time, python-minimal and this time it's smbclient.
<vidd> especially if you are burning it on one computer and running it on another
<Parkotron> vidd: I know the burn was good as K3B "Verified Written Data" and a did a manual MD5SUM myself.
<Parkotron> Sorry, I think the CD-ROM on the computer I'm installing to might be faulty. I know my burner is good.
<Parkotron> I should have been clearer.
<vidd> Parkotron, this is true....however, if you burn a cd @ 16 speed, and you try to run it on a 32X cdrom, that cdrom drive may not be able to read that burn
<vidd> older cdroms have issues reading hi-speed burns
<Parkotron> Really? I'd never heard of that.
<Parkotron> But then again I've never had to deal with a CD-ROM from 1998 before either.
<vidd> if you are installing on a desktop, you may want to put that burner into the other system so the drive can read the burn
<vidd> 1998???? good luck getting that to read ANY home-burned cd!
<Parkotron> I've got an extra CD-ROM lying around. I'll swap it in and see what happens.
<vidd> what speed did you burn the iso @?
<Parkotron> 4x
<vidd> that is usually ok for not-so-old cdroms
<Parkotron> Not unreasonably fast.
<wbadger> vidd, I don't think it's possible.. the data on a high speed burnt cd should be the same as the one with a low speed burnt cd
<vidd> i dont suppose you have a spare burner that you can put in that machine?
<vidd> wbadger, you keep thinking that
<vidd> experience has shown me that it DOES make a difference
<vidd> IDK why...but it does
<wbadger> vidd, if you don't know why it makes a difference... well ok then you keep thinking that
<TheSheep> vidd: it's because at higher speeds the burner's laser has much shorter contact with the cd and the alternations are smaller
<vidd> TheSheep, so it DOES make a difference?
<vidd> im NOT crazy?
<TheSheep> vidd: it's ok for modern, sensitive cd drives, but not for the blunt old ones
<vidd> =] 
<wbadger> a reason :) now that I can believe
<TheSheep> vidd: the quality of the cd disk you're using makes a difference too
<TheSheep> vidd: and its age
<vidd> =]  thats a given!
<Parkotron> Well, I've got to shutdown to tear my extra burner out of this machine. Thanks for the help. I might be back.
<vidd> Parkotron, good choice of install method!
<vidd> wbadger, the duck-billed platapus is a warm-blooded animal that lays eggs....why? IDK....you going to question that too? =] 
<System79|IdLe> Err?
<System79|IdLe> duck-billed platapus? >.>
<wbadger> I would probably question it if I cared :P
<vidd> lol
<vidd> System79|IdLe, ya missed half the convo....dont ask! =] 
<System79|IdLe> Aw :(
<System79|IdLe> Gah i cant read quit messages :(
<System79|IdLe> I like XUbuntu better than Kubuntu if it depends on graphics
<vidd> System79|IdLe, is it that you dont SEE the quit messages? or they are there and you just cant make them out?
<vidd> and what chat client are you using?
<System79|IdLe> My color settings are just wrong :)
<vidd> oh...that should be a rather simple fix
<System79|IdLe> I know
<System79|IdLe> But i dont feel like doing it
<System79|IdLe> :)
<vidd> then....suffer?
<vidd> =] 
<System79|IdLe> What do i need to see quit messages for anyway
<BFTD> ARGH
<System79|IdLe> I can see it now :)
<BFTD> my ethernet card isn't being seen by ifconfig
<BFTD> WHY!?!?!
<BFTD> lspci see's it though
<System79|IdLe> Cause its blind?
* vidd finds them more annoying then useful
<System79|IdLe> >.>
<BFTD> tell me why NOW!!!
<System79|IdLe> Ask jesus
<System79|IdLe> >.>
<BFTD> Jesus isn't here!
<vidd> BFTD, what is the ethernet card?
<System79|IdLe> Why did you have to update your kernel :'(
<BFTD> broadcom 4401
<wbadger> lol
<System79|IdLe> *points to google -> drivers*
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> it was working not to long ago
<System79|IdLe> Maybe you lost some packages on your drivers go download them and see if it works?
<System79|IdLe> I dont know what you did
<System79|IdLe> Or how you did it
<System79|IdLe> :/
<BFTD> dude
<BFTD> drivers?
<System79|IdLe> Yesh
<System79|IdLe> Drivers
<BFTD> there is no such thing in linux
<System79|IdLe> >.>
<System79|IdLe> Yes there is
<BFTD> where are you from?!
<System79|IdLe> I downloaded nvidia drivers
<System79|IdLe> for my videocard
<System79|IdLe> and then had to reinstall xubuntu :)
<BFTD> that's why you get it from the repo's and not from the site
<System79|IdLe> And if you want proof that it exists in linux -> www.nvidia.com
<System79|IdLe> :p
<System79|IdLe> How would I know :p
<System79|IdLe> I just wanted to play rtcw
<System79|IdLe> :p
<BFTD> rtcw?
<System79|IdLe> return to castle wolfenstein rofl
<BFTD> ?
<System79|IdLe> Like the only first person shooter for linux
<vidd> System79|IdLe, well...that was your FIRST problem!
<System79|IdLe> :p
<vidd> =] 
<BFTD> what was wrong with nvidia-glx?
<System79|IdLe> Didnt figure that i had that
<System79|IdLe> ;)
<System79|IdLe> Its like
<System79|IdLe> being lazy and let google do it
<System79|IdLe> Always ends in trouble
<System79|IdLe> >.>
<vidd> BFTD, check your blacklist...make sure the driver didnt get flagged in error
<BFTD> where is this blacklist?
<System79|IdLe> At your restricted drivers
<System79|IdLe> Err where was that again >.>
<System79|IdLe> Applications -> System -> restricted drivers manager
<BFTD> You need to install the package
<BFTD>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.21.5-custom
<BFTD> for this program to work.
<System79|IdLe> then install it
<BFTD> there is no such package
<System79|IdLe> seems like you messed up something and u lost some packages..
<System79|IdLe> Gah
<System79|IdLe> What exactly did youdo
<vidd>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<System79|IdLe> He cant even start rdm
<System79|IdLe> lol
<System79|IdLe> ;x
<vidd> System79|IdLe, neither can i....
<System79|IdLe> I can
<System79|IdLe> :$
* vidd removed it 
<System79|IdLe> Maybe cause i dont mess around with my installations that much :x
<vidd> BFTD, do you see your driver listed on the blacklist?
<BFTD> vidd I dunno
<System79|IdLe> >.>
<System79|IdLe> Dang
<vidd> can you grep nano?
<BFTD> blacklist r818x
<BFTD> blacklist r8187
<BFTD> those are the only ones that might be
<BFTD> not sure though
<System79|IdLe> try it?
<vidd> try sudo modprobe bcm4400
<vidd> or bcm44xx
<Jester45> why grep nano
<System79|IdLe> Wireless network ftw :(
<vidd> but the 44-series SHOULD auto detect (if i recall correctly)
<Jester45> if you want to read something just cat file | grep term
<BFTD> FATAL: Module bcm4400 not found.
<System79|IdLe> nano is ftw jester
<vidd> ty Jester45 i forgot how
<System79|IdLe> thats hip, new
<System79|IdLe> :p
<wbadger> heh you dont need to cat a file and pipe to grep
<wbadger> you just grep "term" file
<System79|IdLe> Experts are arguaing
<System79|IdLe> >.>
<vidd> System79, yeah...for someone who was idle, you sure spoke alot!
<System79> =D
<System79> Yup i did :\
<vidd> BFTD, what about bcm44xx?
<BFTD> same
<vidd> hrm....
<System79> BFTD, bash your box :)
<System79> Always helps for me
<System79> i buy new stuff and it all works again
<BFTD> can someone please kb System79
<System79> ..
<Jester45> why
<System79> You dont want to
<BFTD> take your stuff to offtopic
<System79> Hey relax, i gave you a solution.
<BFTD> no
<vidd> BFTD, is this a wifi card?
<BFTD> no
<System79> System79> BFTD, bash your box :) <-- If nothing everhelps thats the best solution
<BFTD> its an onboard wired networking card
<vidd> hrm...it should auto-load....
* vidd is not finding any hits in google
<vidd> =\
<BFTD> where would the driver be?
<BFTD> brb
<vidd> any luck?
<BFTD> ARGH
<BFTD> it didn't work
<Parkotron> Alternate 7.04 install has been stuck at 77% "Gathering information for installation report...". Any ideas?
<vidd> let it run
<Parkotron> It's been 34 minutes.
<Parkotron> Hard dirve activity light isn't on either.
<Jester45> cd stop spinning?
<vidd> it is most likely checking the internet
<Parkotron> CD is not spinning.
<Parkotron> What would it be doing on the internet?
<Jester45> checking for the repo servers
<Jester45> what install cd are you using
<Parkotron> Alternate.
<System79> Why do u use alternate anyway :p
<Parkotron> Low RAM system.
<Parkotron> AMD K6 550MHz, 128MB RAM.
<Jester45> System79, most people use it once they try it
<Jester45> i use it vidd uses
<System79> Mmk i just wondered
<Jester45> its faster and stabler
<System79> its the same version of xubuntu except theres no liive run and you can set custom options
<System79> if im right
<System79> ;/
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> but it uses a diffrent installer
<vidd> more mature...stable...leaves you with a fully functional desktop 100% of the time...not 50%
<vidd> =] 
<System79> Oo <3
* vidd keeps an emergency live cd (incase Jester45 messes up the server in a way that cant be fixed remotely) but for system installs, alt or mini for me....actually...now i use the mini exclusively
<darrend> anyone know of an audio player (gtk) that (a) doesn't suck, and (b) doesn't lock the sound device permanently after using it
<Jester45> !sonata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !info sonata
<ubotu> sonata: GTK+ client for the Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 149 kB, installed size 580 kB
<darrend> Jester45: I'll take a look, thanks
<darrend> how do you make it read the library?
<khatuido> someone success install flash on amd64 ?
<wbadger> does intalling it on firefox32 count?
<khatuido> yes
<khatuido> u success it?
<wbadger> khatuido, yeah, but I used packages I found on the net, wait a sec
<System79> Khatuido
<System79> Have u got your flash working yet?
<khatuido> no
<System79> You need to install it on firefox32 btw
<System79> ;)
<System79> Then its eas
<System79> easy*
<System79> I'd help you
<khatuido> how instal firefox32
<khatuido> install
<khatuido> i got one firefox but don't know the version
<wbadger> khatuido, I used this thread http://allostalk.com/showthread.php?s=3ddbb81fc8eea4b341a8df240c9622b2&t=202537
<System79> Think i used the same
<System79> 64 bit process with 32 bit firefox and libraries?
<System79> >.>
<wbadger> khatuido, and you probably have a 64bit firefox that came with the 64 bit system
<System79> Yep
<System79> :p
<khatuido> oh oki
<khatuido> i will read it
<khatuido> thanks look good
<khatuido> i will try this way
<khatuido> wbadger: i got a problem i don't got the "flashplayer.xpt" file
<wbadger> khatuido, how come?
<khatuido> i install firefox32_deb
<khatuido> but then for install flash
<khatuido> they said
<khatuido> sudo mv -f /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/flashplayer.xpt /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/flash7/
<wbadger> khatuido, oh don't worry about that
<khatuido> but i don't got the file "flashplayer.xpt"
<wbadger> khatuido, they said only if you have a previously installed flash version and you want to upgrade, then you need to do that
<khatuido> oh oki
<wbadger> "If you have flash 7 installed we will first move the flash 7 files in case we ever want to use them again."
<khatuido> oh sorry
<khatuido> i didn't read fine
<wbadger> khatuido, don't worry :)
<khatuido> english is not my main langage so sometime i misread
<wbadger> mine neither
<khatuido> where do u from?
<wbadger> I'm from Israel
<wbadger> and you?
<khatuido> oki me France
<wbadger> nice] 
<khatuido> i don't got file .macromedia
<khatuido> i need create it?
<wbadger> khatuido, don't create it, I think it creates itself after you try the flash player
<khatuido> i try
<wbadger> khatuido, if it already works, you don't need to change anything
<System79> ?
<khatuido> humm
<khatuido> but i need choose the firefox32
<khatuido> how i can launch it?
<System79> khatuido
<System79> can i make a suggestion?
<khatuido> yes?
<khatuido> yes?
<System79> You know the application bar at the top of your screen right?
<wbadger> well you can open console and change directory to /usr/local/firefox32 then write "./firefox32"
<System79> wbadger theres an easier way ^^
<wbadger> khatuido, or it should actually be in the XFCE menu :P near the regular firefox
<System79> Right click the bar at the top of your screen
<System79> wbadger you can just rightclick your screen, then say create new item
<System79> then create a launcher
<System79> with the command firefox32 &
<System79> then ur done
<System79> ;p
<System79> at least thats how i did it with 64 bit xubuntu
<wbadger> yeah I did that.. and what do you need the "&" for?
<System79> I have no idea really ;p
<System79> Its supposed to be there though
<System79> >.>
<System79> I believe i read that if you dont do it it will start the 64 bit firefox
<System79> >.>
<wbadger> System79, mine doesn't have it :P
<System79> Im just telling what i have read ;)
<wbadger> and it works fine of course
<System79> And now ill be off to gaming
<System79> :x
<wbadger> have fun
<System79> Thanks :)
<khatuido> System79: what did i need put in command?
<wbadger> khatuido, put firefox32
<khatuido> oh i guess it's the way to firefox32
<wbadger> khatuido, i think you only need firefox32 because the package creates a link in your /usr/bin ldir
<khatuido> it still said i don't got flash
<wbadger> khatuido, I want you to try something
<khatuido> what?
<wbadger> khatuido, in the directory /usr/local/firefox32, do you have an actualy "plugins" directory or a link to one?
<wbadger> you can check with the command "file /usr/local/firefox32/plugins"
<khatuido> yes i got
<wbadger> what do you have, a link or a directory?
<khatuido> oups
<wbadger> what does oups mean? :P a directory or a link?
<khatuido> i got this /usr/local/firefox32/plugins: symbolic link to `/usr/lib32/firefox32/plugins'
<wbadger> ok so try this
<wbadger> first lets delete the link or if you want you can rename it
<khatuido> how delete the link?
<wbadger> so "rm /usr/local/firefox32/plugins"
<wbadger> well maybe it won't let you delete so try adding "sudo": "sudo rm /usr/local/firefox32/plugins"
<khatuido> they didn't say error
<wbadger> ok
<wbadger> now try: "sudo mkdir /usr/local/firefox32/plugins"
<khatuido> now i got /usr/local/firefox32/plugins: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/firefox32/plugins' (No such file or directory)
<khatuido> when i try ur command
<wbadger> ok that's good, now try the next command
<wbadger> that was "sudo mkdir /usr/local/firefox32/plugins"
<khatuido> then?
<khatuido> i try install
<khatuido> like they explain
<wbadger> wait
<khatuido> again?
<wbadger> now lastly try "sudo cp /usr/lib32/firefox32/plugins/* /usr/local/firefox32/plugins"
<wbadger> now lastly try "sudo cp /usr/lib32/firefox32/plugins/* /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/"
<wbadger> khatuido, ok?
<khatuido> cp: omission du rpertoire `/usr/lib32/firefox32/plugins/flash7'
<khatuido> i need create flash7 ?
<wbadger> no
<khatuido> they said this
<khatuido> cp: omission du rpertoire `/usr/lib32/firefox32/plugins/flash7'
<wbadger> it's ok
<wbadger> I don't know why do you have that folder but it isn't important
<wbadger> check now if flash works?
<khatuido> doesn't work
<khatuido> but ur last command said weird message
<wbadger> the message about omitting the flash7 directory is ok. please show me what is in the directory /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<wbadger> (use the command ls: "ls /usr/local/firefox32/plugins"
<khatuido> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libnpp.so  libnullplugin.so
<wbadger> that is what I have also.
<wbadger> what does the command "which firefox32" say?
<khatuido> this /usr/local/bin/firefox32
<wbadger> did you close firefox and start it again before you checked if flash works?
<khatuido> humm not all
<wbadger> :) then do that please, and when you open firefox write "about:plugins" in the address bar. that way we will know for sure.
<khatuido> it looks work
<khatuido> :)
<wbadger> :)
<wbadger> good job
<khatuido> thanks u
<wbadger> no problem
<khatuido> but i still got security problem
<wbadger> what security problem?
<khatuido> in fact i try install flash for one game
<khatuido> and they said ly flash player don't accept launch the game
<wbadger> what game?
<khatuido> dofus
<khatuido> i success
<khatuido> :)
<wbadger> :)
<khatuido> i can play
<khatuido> lol
<wbadger> have fun then
<khatuido> oh i got a question
<khatuido> amsn can be antialiasing in amd64
<khatuido> ?
<wbadger> sorry I don't know..
<khatuido> cos now it's not pretty
<wbadger> I use pidgin
<wbadger> I think it is related more to x.org and not amsn, but I don't know a lot about antialising
<khatuido_> wbadger: i got dc
<wbadger> dc?
<khatuido_> disconnect
<wbadger> ah
<khatuido_> what do u say about antialising?
<khatuido_> antialiasing
<wbadger> I said
<System79> Meh
<wbadger> <wbadger> I think it is related more to x.org and not amsn, but I don't know a lot about antialising
<System79> wbadger >.>
<System79> My kernel is dead
<wbadger> System79, would you happen to know anything about antialising?
<System79> Not really
<wbadger> why?
<khatuido_> lol why system79?
<System79> Installed NVIDIAs drivers
<System79> from nvidia.com
<System79> next thing i know is that X Server wont start anymore
<System79> >.>
<System79> im on irssi now >.>
<wbadger> did you change /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<khatuido_> who?
<System79> No the installer did =.=
<wbadger> System79, does the X server give any error?
<khatuido_> oh i need install my ATI driver?
<System79> Yes
<System79> The kernel interface has errors hold on
<System79> Ill check with debug
<wbadger> khatuido_, usually you can do it by entering the Restricted Drivers Manager and just click the little box
<System79> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<wbadger> figures..
<System79> >.>
<wbadger> ok so.. you wouldn't be able to pastebin your xorg.conf file would you
<System79> I cant figure out where it fails loading
<System79> I can try
<System79> I installed links
<System79> >.>
<System79> I remember when i had these problems with gentoo
<System79> =x
<khatuido_> oh yes i didn't install it
<khatuido_> thanks wbadger
<wbadger> System79, what does it say under the nvidia device section?
<wbadger> khatuido_, np :] 
<System79> I have no graphic interface whatsoever
<System79> So what section
<System79> >.>
<wbadger> inside the xore.conf file
<System79> Let me check
<wbadger> System79, ok, it should start with Section "Device", and inside the section you should have Driver and a value like nvidia or nv
<System79> I have found something yes
<System79> it says my video card type
<System79> driver "nvidia"
<System79> busid "1:0:0"
<wbadger> ok, I suggest you try changing the driver to "nv" so you can enter X again. it will not try to load the new nvidia driver but at least you will have a graphical interface
<System79> Bah
<wbadger> did you change it'?
<System79> Yes
<System79> Problem is its completely dead
<wbadger> what do you mean by that..
<System79> Could you open up your xorg.conf and tell me which standard driver is loaded?
<System79> I get alot of debug errors using NV
<wbadger> System79, I have the propriatory driver installed, so "nvidia"
<wbadger> proprietary*
<System79> mm
<wbadger> System79, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu, I'm not very good with kernel problems.. I can only help with stuff that happened to me
<wbadger> and I simply installed the proprietary driver by the Restricted Drivers Manager. BTW why didn't you use that?
<System79> Im game addict =/
<System79> W:ET keeps crashing without the new drivers
<System79> =P
<System79> I get some errors in the commandline here
<wbadger> well most games won't work well at all with old drivers.. but the restricted drivers manager gives you the latest binary drivers
<wbadger> System79, I suggest again that you try #ubuntu..
<System79> Bah ill try
<wbadger> sorry I can't help anymore...
<khatuido> sorry sorry i change my micro sound with alsamixer
<khatuido> how can i save the setting?
<khatuido> cos when i reboot i lost it
<wbadger> khatuido, maybe you need to save the session
<khatuido> how save session?
<wbadger> khatuido, well, you can open XFCE menu -> Settings -> Sessions and Startup
<wbadger> is the option "Promt on logout" checked there?
<khatuido> ok
<khatuido> i will see next reboot
<khatuido> :)
<wbadger> when you logout you can check a box to save the session.. :) don't forget to check it
<khatuido> wbadger do u know a software who can save a part of the screen?
<khatuido> on windows i used camstudio
<wbadger> like a screenshot?
<khatuido> and i know there is a software on linux call "wink"
<wbadger> or more like a video?
<khatuido> video
<khatuido> video of a part of my screen
<wbadger> sorry I don't know "wink"
<khatuido> but wink is not available for amd64
<wbadger> khatuido, oh well you can still run 32bit applications
<wbadger> just install the package "linux32"
<khatuido> oh?
<wbadger> khatuido, and then you just run the application with "linux32" in front. I'm not sure it will always work but it is worth the try
<wbadger> khatuido, install it with "sudo apt-get update", and the "sudo apt-get install linux32"
<khatuido> then how it work?
<wbadger> khatuido, if you want to run for example "wink" then you write "linux32 wink" instead of just "wink" :P
<khatuido> i need install
<khatuido> but look work
<wbadger> I don't understand
<khatuido> linux32 is goo
<khatuido> good :)
<wbadger> :)
<System79> wbadger
<System79> Got it to work again
<wbadger> yeah?
<System79> :)
<wbadger> nice job :)
<wbadger> well it's time I go now
<wbadger> good night
<System79> good night
<khatuido> oki thanks for all
<khatuido> :)
<wbadger> :)
<Limteeros> Can anyone help me with FreeNX?
#xubuntu 2007-07-22
<khatuido> someone success antialiasing amsn ?
<khatuido> on amd64
<System79> khatuido
<System79> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676
<khatuido> yes?
<System79> that what your looking for?
<khatuido> it looks
<khatuido> i will try
<khatuido> :)
<System79> ok :-)
<Commander-Crowe> ello gerro
<gerro> sup crowe
<gerro> how things going?
<khatuido> System79: it doesn't work :(
<System79> aw
<System79> =[
<khatuido> but since a while i got problem with my bcm43xx-fwcutter
<khatuido> i don't what is this things
<khatuido> but when i fix my wifi i try a lot of tutorial
<khatuido> and i break it i guess
<gerro> heh.. yeah I had that happen too
<khatuido> all the time i get error with this thing
<khatuido> is it important?
<gerro> I got mine working with ndiswrapper before and some broadcom .inf and .sys
<gerro> but it might have been that bcm43xx-fwcutter that did the trick
<gerro> however I'm now using x86 operating system and not amd64
<gerro> so I have no clue how to get wireless up
<khatuido> lol
<khatuido> :)
<khatuido> me i success on amd64
<gerro> yeah
<System79> amd64 is ftw
<System79> <3
<khatuido> ftw?
<System79> for the win
<System79> =[] 
<gerro> I installed this one package and my entire system died on amd64
<gerro> so I went x86
<gerro> seems soooo much easier on x86 don't notice any performance loss
<khatuido> i think x86 look better
<khatuido> cos on amd64 do simple things become hard
<System79> naw
<System79> 64 bit is just more stable for servers
<System79> =/
<gerro> nope its not
<gerro> only for database servers
<khatuido> i guess
<khatuido> i don't choose good one
<khatuido> but now for change it's hard
<gerro> using sql and all that
<System79> 32 bit has 4.6 milliion memory adresses/slots, 64 bit has double but has been altered
<System79> 64 bit is way more stable when it comes to cache leaks etc
<gerro> but does the same hold up with 64 bit dual cores?
<khatuido> what the difference between the ubuntu xubuntu and kubuntu?
<gerro> or any number of multiple cpus
<gerro> khatuido: ubuntu-gnome xubuntu-xfce kubuntu-kde
<gerro> there also fluxbuntu-fluxbox
<gerro> and there are other graphical desktop systems like icewm and blackbox, as well as graphically enhancing add ons such as compiz-fusion
<khatuido> i think i will take 32bits next time i change my linux
<gerro> xfce is pretty awesome
<khatuido> humm
<gerro> my cdrom keeps farting, I think there mounting issue
<khatuido> i will format my other partition and try another one :)
<khatuido> but not now
<System79> >..>
<System79> Jester45 Ha i highlighted you =p
<gerro> System79: ooh highlight me!
<gerro> I like blue
<System79> gerro: OOO SCARY
<gerro> rawr
<System79> whats the funniest way to mess up a windows computer :/
<gerro> System79: make every icon do shutdown and format system32 dlls
<gerro> almost as fun as abusing rm as root in /proc
<ytutyutyu> hello i need help
<ytutyutyu> i tried to install xubuntu using loop installer wubi
<ytutyutyu> but i have already downloaded the alternate install cd
<ytutyutyu> i want wubi to use it but how
<ytutyutyu> ?????
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> hello i need help
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> i tried to install xubuntu using loop installer wubi
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> but i have already downloaded the alternate install cd
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> i want wubi to use it but how
<ytutyutyu> <ytutyutyu> ?????
<cellofellow> ytutyutyu: sorry, what's wubi?
<ytutyutyu> loop installer
<cellofellow> something I've never heard of nor tried.
<ytutyutyu> install on premounted ntfs
<cellofellow> huh
<cellofellow> weird.
<cellofellow> Why not just partition and make an ext3 filesystem?
<ytutyutyu> http://wubi-installer.org/
<ytutyutyu> i will tell ya i have an old pc
<ytutyutyu> windows is extremly slow
<cellofellow> so, linux will be some Red Bull to it.
<ytutyutyu> i'm now working with php for designing my new site
<ytutyutyu> i have a problem now
<cellofellow> and you want to run LAMP?
<ytutyutyu> live cd don't booot
<zials> so... wubi is like... vmware?
* cellofellow suggests virtualbox
<ytutyutyu> idon't know why live cd can't boot but i have 128mb ram
<cellofellow> Does it keep windows running when Ubuntu is running?
<cellofellow> ytutyutyu: what video card do you have? Often they are culprits.
<ytutyutyu> no but it makes ubuntu installation as one file
<ytutyutyu> old card sis315
<ytutyutyu> on an ntfs partition
<zials> so, you have ubuntu on top of your windows? thats only gonna slow windows down more
<cellofellow> actually, when you run the Wubi program, windows shuts down and Wubuntu starts.
<ytutyutyu> Zialis listen ubuntu boot and run clean from the start but the idea here is not to repartition the hard drive
<ytutyutyu> ok can i install ubuntu from iso image
<cellofellow> Using Alt, yes, most likely.
<ytutyutyu> what's Alt
<cellofellow> You may have some trouble with X if the video card makes the LiveCD balk, but all sounds fixable.
<cellofellow> Alt is a command-line install. Quicker and simpler, with more power. Still have to repartition hard drive.
<ytutyutyu> ok no problem could you tell me how or send me documentation
<cellofellow> I think you should stick with Wubi. You don't want to partition, you are only experimenting with LAMP, and you can't do a VM cause it's too slow.
<cellofellow> um, I don't know exactly where the Alt docs are.
<cellofellow> I never read them, I find it easy to use.
<cellofellow> Used it lots.
<ytutyutyu> ok tell me how
<cellofellow> download and burn
<cellofellow> wait, is your BIOS set up for CD booting?
<cellofellow> That may be what's killing the Desktop CD.
<ytutyutyu> yes it's already booting but after the mouse appears i waited for 30 min and no change
<cellofellow> Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<ytutyutyu> Xubuntu
<cellofellow> Sounds like GNOME is running like a bear if it's Ubuntu.
<cellofellow> Huh
<cellofellow> Alt will work then.
<cellofellow> Download, burn, and install.
<ytutyutyu> ok here is the situation
<cellofellow> Defrag and backup before installing.
<ytutyutyu> 1- old pc
<cellofellow> How old?
<ytutyutyu> 2- 800 mhz processor
* cellofellow has half that
<ytutyutyu> 3- 128 mb ram
* cellofellow has twice that
<cellofellow> no three times
<cellofellow> RAM helps loads.
<ytutyutyu> ok i don't have a writer right now
<zials> x.x
<ytutyutyu> i hve alt iso image
<cellofellow> oh, gee
<ytutyutyu> :) can i install or not
<cellofellow> does Wubi actually use the CD image to do the installation?
<echosystm> guys
<zials> o.o
<ytutyutyu> yes it begin's downloading
<echosystm> anyone here able to help me with a repository key
<echosystm> its a .gpg file
<echosystm> i dont know what to do with it
<ytutyutyu> i have the image already why to wait 2 hours
<cellofellow> echosystm: sudo apt-key add thefile.gpg
<echosystm> is that it?
<cellofellow> echosystm: sure
<echosystm> google tells me to do all these extra commands
<cellofellow> echosystm: or there is a section in the Software Sources graphical tool.
<ytutyutyu> <cellofellow> are you there
<cellofellow> ytutyutyu: yes
<echosystm> thank you cellofellow
<ytutyutyu> have you a solution for me :) or ...!!!
<cellofellow> ytutyutyu: um, let me look at the Wubi docs.
<cellofellow> and keep your cool
<ytutyutyu> ok really thank you for helping
<cellofellow> :)
<cellofellow> (no need to kissup either.)
<echosystm> cellofellow, one more question
<echosystm> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<cellofellow> shoot away
<echosystm> this is my ubuntu mirror, for my isp
<echosystm> i am loading their repo into ubuntu, because my internet is capped to 64k lol
<echosystm> is release.gpg the only file i have to load?
<cellofellow> your ISP mirrors Ubuntu? cool.
<echosystm> what it shows there
<cellofellow> um, no that's not the file you want.
<echosystm> oh
<echosystm> what is it? :P
<cellofellow> that's for authenticating against the file you actually want.
<echosystm> ive updated my sources.list already
<echosystm> oh right
<echosystm> so, i only need to update sources.list and thats it?
<cellofellow> if it's just a mirror, then the key you already have should work.
<echosystm> cool
<echosystm> :)
<echosystm> i dont think it is an exact mirror though
<cellofellow> should work. If you get authentication warnings you'll have to google more.
<echosystm> some packages are out of date apparently
<echosystm> here is a thread saying how to use them
<echosystm> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/763778.html
<echosystm> they mentioned the release.gpg so i assumed i had to load it?
<cellofellow> remove that release.gpg file you added, use the graphical tool, I don't know the command to remove on the CLI
<echosystm> oh, i didnt add it yet
<echosystm> its ok
<echosystm> :D
<cellofellow> release.gpg gets downloaded when you use apt-get update
<echosystm> okie
<zials> ytutyutyu - can you boot from a USB drive?
<echosystm> cool
<echosystm> thanks mate
<ytutyutyu> <cellofellow>  did you read it
<cellofellow> ytutyutyu: what is the EXACT thing you want to do?
<ytutyutyu> i'm sorry for being annoying right now
<cellofellow> it's ok, I think we're just bombarding you with jargon.
<ytutyutyu> i want to install ubuntu from iso image or make wubi use my already downloaded iso
<ytutyutyu> nomore
<cellofellow> (I need a detailed spec. what you want, THEN the complications.)
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> for...?
<cellofellow> what purpose?
<ytutyutyu> lamp on old pc and no writer available right now is that ok
<cellofellow> no CD-R?
<ytutyutyu> yes
<cellofellow> I am in that boat too and I hate it. I use ShipIt CD's, or when desparate my dads burner.
<cellofellow> But, the best thing I think would be to download the Ubuntu Server ISO (smallest in the bunch) and burn it and install.
<zials> ytutyutyu - I checked the FAQ for wubi, seems like it should work
<ytutyutyu> ok thank you for helping me :)
<zials> the requirements are a bit more than what you have (256mb Ram, 1 ghz)
<cellofellow> :(
<zials> try following it o.o
<cellofellow> For Ubuntu, for Ubuntu Server, that's run on 300Mhz and 64M ram.
<cellofellow> How can I use a manually downloaded ISO?
<cellofellow> You need to download the ALTERNATE ISO of the appropriate version (7.04 final version at the moment). Place the ISO in the same folder where you have Wubi-7.04-XYZ.exe. Then run Wubi.
<cellofellow> ytutyutyu: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<cellofellow> try that
<cellofellow> with the Server ISO.
<ytutyutyu> ok i'm going to try that
<cellofellow> Alternate with no desktop and LAMP included.
<ytutyutyu> i need another help
<cellofellow> yes?
<ytutyutyu> now i'm good at setting up Microsoft ISA server
<ytutyutyu> is there linux replacement
<cellofellow> Replacement?
<cellofellow> Apache is the standard *nix (particularly Linux) webserver.
<ytutyutyu> i mean linux os that works the same
<cellofellow> Is it the graphical wizards that you want?
<cellofellow> Apache, I think, configures best just editing apache2.conf.
<cellofellow> ISA is a webserver, right?
<ytutyutyu> you didn't get the point isa is a webcaching and firewall and sometimes bandwidth controller for networks
<ytutyutyu> Internet Security and Acceleration Server
<cellofellow> Squid proxy I think.
<ytutyutyu> ISA
<cellofellow> Why using your windows box as a Proxy anyway?
<cellofellow> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<ytutyutyu> !info squid
<cellofellow> it will show same thing
<cellofellow> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<ytutyutyu> ok thanks for that i will see squid
<cellofellow> there are other proxies, but I don't know their names.
<cellofellow> brb
<ytutyutyu> tyt
<cellofellow> ytutyutyu: still there?
<echosystm> is there any benefit in running 6.10 over 7.04?
<echosystm> is it any more stable?
<R[a] ndom> 6.10 was less stable for me
<R[a] ndom> I really didn't like edgy
<echosystm> the ubuntu dvd releases
<echosystm> does anyone know if theyre a normal install or an alt install?
<cellofellow> dang
<cellofellow> missed him
<cellofellow> (The DVD is Live and Alt together, plus lots of extra packages.)
<Jester45> anyone have a deb for firefox 3?
<tat_> hello, i'm trying to set up my printer, in the xubuntu online Documentation it tells to open :System  Administration  Printing, but i do not have that system menu i gut just Configuration -> Printer under Applications menu, is there in xubuntu usually a System menu like in ubuntu panel ?
<tat_> Jester45 : do you mean Bob Echo ?
<tat_> Jester45 : do you mean Bon Echo ?
<Jester45> tat_, yes xubuntu has a system menu is under the normal menu last entry
<cellofellow> tat_: try in the run dialog (alt+F2) gksu system-config-printer`
<tat_> aha so system-config-printer is the utility for printing setup, but i can't find any way to scan for cups server on my local network
<cellofellow> um, you should just know the servers address if it supports IPP. I bet nmap can test that for you though.
<tat_> i have a remote printer set up which i wan't to use on a other machine, i know how to do it by configuring /etc/cups/... but i wanted to use the graphic apps
<Jester45> i would say if you know how manually might be best
<tat_> cellofellow : i quote the xubuntu Documentation: You can scan for these printers and have them configure automatically. To do this, click Global Settings and then Detect LAN Printers.
<cellofellow> um
<tat_> so it should work if it is documented, or is the documentation talking about features that havn't been implemeted ?
<cellofellow> tat_: if the remote server is set up, then all you have to do is point to ipp://serveraddress:631/printers/printername
<Jester45> tat_, what version is the docs in and what are you running
<cellofellow> I don't see Global Settings.
<cellofellow> This particular app is actually made by the RedHat/Fedora team.
<tat_> Jester45 ; i'm running latest stable FEISTY
<cellofellow> k
<tat_> cellofellow : i saw that also, was windering why
<tat_> the Documentation is uder https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/printing/C/printing.html#network
<cellofellow> cause the Gnome printing utility is too slow, and they didn't want to reinvent the wheel.
<Jester45> hummm
<tat_> i just want to see that it works automatically, cause if it is documented it should, otherwise i should post a bug on that documentation
<cellofellow> This is the GNOME printing stuff, this particular Docs. Not Xubuntu, Ubuntu.
<cellofellow> And it's detecting Samba printers I bet. IPP/HTTP printing doesn't advertise like Samba/Windows Networking.
<cellofellow> tat_: the server is CUPS, right?
<tat_> i quote again from teh Xubuntu side : See the official documentation developed and maintained by the Xubuntu Documentation Project at help.ubuntu.com
<Jester45> because it *might* try to be a bit more secure than windows
<cellofellow> Yes, but this page wreaks of Ubuntu, not Xubuntu.
<tat_> so than there is a mistake to link that page and call it fficial documentation
<tat_>           developed and maintained by the Xubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> how do i turn telnetd on?
<cellofellow> the help.ubuntu.com is for the whole *ubuntu system.
<tat_> Commander-Crowe /etc/inittab
<Jester45> bftd have you tried /etc/init.d/telnetd
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: I'd check the runlevels.
<Commander-Crowe> ?
<Jester45> tat_, please tell me where it says Xubuntu doc? is it was then it would be blue nor brown
<Jester45> not*
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : depends on what version do you installed ?
<Commander-Crowe> ubuntu-server, 7.04
<cellofellow> tat_: is the print server CUPS or Windows?
<tat_> Jester45 : http://www.xubuntu.org/help the Paragraph with the Titke Online documentation !
<cellofellow> tat_: I'll just walk you through it.
<tat_> cellofellow : it is ubuntu
<cellofellow> tat_: can you get shell (ssh or telnet or rsh) access?
<tat_> cellofellow : that is not nesecsary i can set it up on ore the other way, my point is that the "official xubuntu documentation" documents a feature that is not there !!
<cellofellow> Xubuntu Documentation is a bit sparse, especially when using the (already sparse) GUI tools. You read a page about Ubuntu. If you want to fix it, then please do so.
<cellofellow> tat_: you need to set the access permissions on the cups server.
<cellofellow> Then you just connect to it with the cups client.
<cellofellow> I have that working right now.
<Jester45> tat_, thats general help there has not been a fork in the docs for xubuntu because we dont have the people/time to do it all. so its best to just link to the general help because it will help more people than just saying " use google or irc ". you can request that a note for xubuntu to be added or you could rewrite all the docs into a xubuntu version
<tat_> cellofellow : i rather would like to alter the content of http://www.xubuntu.org/help to don't confuse more users about the online documentation, if this is the ubuntu online documentation, there is probably a whole other bunch of stuff that does not work with xubuntu !!
<cellofellow> tat_: almost anything GUI for Ubuntu will not work for X/Kubuntu.
<cellofellow> tat_: and unless it says otherwise, assume it is Ubuntu, not X/K.
<tat_> Jester45 : but than you should at leas write, this documentation is from the ubuntu documentation project and my partly not compatible with xubuntu" and not call it "fficial documentation developed and maintained by the Xubuntu Documentation Project"
<tat_> this is missleading !!
<cellofellow> tat_: ok, in the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file on the server, set so that the section <Location /> says "Order Allow,Deny\nAllow From All"
<cellofellow> tat_: Jester45 is not in charge of the official Xubuntu website.
<Jester45> so.... lots of poeple thing we only use xubuntu because our machines are old and cant chanel ubuntu. i myself like the look and feel of it
<cellofellow> tat_: getting that change made to the server?
<cellofellow> then restart cups
<Jester45> think* handle*
<Jester45> if i was there would be lots more typo s
<tat_> ok i note that, but i think i should just file a bugreport, anyway thanks for your help/time guyes, and keep up with that ;)
<cellofellow> there goes another one
<cellofellow> tat_: you still can't print though.
<tat_> cellofellow : the server is allready configured for network share, i need just to poiunt my client to the write address, than it will work, thanks for the step by step , i hope thsi loge get posted somewhere so someone else can find this help too.
<tat_> oh mamamia lots of typos!!
<Jester45> can you turn off the beeps from the computer whwn you press backspace to much on a tty
<Jester45> it will ubotu logs and so do i
<Jester45> but nobody that isnt good at computers will look
<Commander-Crowe> !telnetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telnetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tat_> Jester45 : man readline and search for bell-style
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : what package did you install ?
<Commander-Crowe> telnetd
<Commander-Crowe> tat_ ^^^
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : this whan uses inet, you have to configure /etc/inettab read man inittab
<Commander-Crowe> no manual entry found
<Commander-Crowe> there isn't even a inittab
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : at least this is the usual way but i guess ubuntu guyes have mest up that thing a bit and moved files around
<Jester45> Commander-Crowe, is there a /etc/init.d/telnet or telnetd
<Commander-Crowe> Jester45 no
<Jester45> tel<tab> anything?
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : install xinetd , it is much easyer to use than openbsd-inetd
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : the point is that thsi telnetd you have installed is not a deamon, it is just asimple programm that gets called from the inetd, that inetd is started by (don't confuse) inetd, and listens on specified ports for incomming connections , for every port than it calls a secific command with the configured options, for inetd it is port 23 ....
<Commander-Crowe> tat_ telinit
<tat_> o damm, i confused change the first two inetd to initd !!!
<tat_> Commander-Crowe ; did you install xinetd ?
<Commander-Crowe> tat_ no
<cellofellow> c'mon, installing a telnet daemon can't be that hard.
<cellofellow> (ssh is better anyway.)
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : ok than read man inetd.conf and figure it out !
<Commander-Crowe> how do i change the port it uses? and how do i get it so that i can use both telnet and ssh
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : that is where you need to go
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : belive me
<Commander-Crowe> there is no man entry for inet.d
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : ok than read man inetd.conf and figure it out !
<cellofellow> Commander-Crowe: using both ssh and telnet is easy enough
<tat_> Commander-Crowe : the package you have to fight with is called openbsd-inetd, it is a dependency by telnetd
<cellofellow> can't there just be a daemon-based telnet server? I hate inetd.
<echosystm> guys, ive just done an alt install
<echosystm> does gdm slow your compouter down at all?
<cellofellow> echosystm: not really
<cellofellow> if you want to just use startx, go ahead.
<cellofellow> you'll sort of rule out being able to have multiple logins from one console.
<lokki> what's up guys ?
<lokki> sleeping?
<lokki> drinking Tequila?
<lokki> python?
<lokki> There is a very distinctive taste difference between the different types of tequila.
<lokki> I prefer blanco tequila.
<lokki> *wtf* ?
<bigyak> Q: I'm booting xubuntu from livecd, what is root login and pass?
<bigyak> or the default username/pass?
<bigyak> can't figure it out
<bigyak> anyone?
<Asof> Jester, you alive?
<Asof> Anyyybody else?
<tuxcrafter> good morning
<System79> vistakiller i like that name =p
<vistakiller> lol
<kahrn> Hi all.
<vistakiller> hi
<System79> Hi
<System79> =o
<student1> hello, everyone ... trying to install php5 to practice my coding ... when i try to do an install using apt-get install php5, it tells me it wants to install apache2 as well.  any way to install only php without installing anything to do with a database?  clear as mud?
<totalwormage> well, you'll need the apache server to test your php codings :P
<totalwormage> i think without it the php5 package is worthless
<System79> ^ true
<student1> darn, not the answer i wanted to hear.  i am not interested in coding for a browser, so i guess i will have to think about whether php is right for me after all
<totalwormage> :] 
<System79> php is a web coding language
<System79> i dont know why you touch it if you dont want to do anything inside a browser
<System79> Go learn perl or something >.>
<student1> cleaner than perl with excellent documentation (don't want to start a religious war here or anything)
<totalwormage> yeah but for completely different purposes :D
<student1> already quite conversant with perl, but can't understand my own code after a year or two (too convoluted)
<totalwormage> and student1 i was just telling someone else how great it is to set up a discussion in a chan and walk away yourself :P
<totalwormage> mm
<student1> ?
<System79> khatuido =P
<System79> Welcome back :p
<khatuido> System79: hey
<khatuido> thanks :)
<khatuido> i got problem with ur link for install java
<khatuido> it doesn't work but flash work
<khatuido> :)
<System79> installing 1970 packages
<System79> hah
<System79> =x
<khatuido> 1970?
<nivekc1> hello im trying to install xubuntu and i get to the install screen and begin to install and tell it to use the whole HDD as there is a new copy of ubuntu on it now it should just get rid of it and start over riht?, anyways during installation it fails at the part where it is making partitions and it said it cold create ext3 file system
<System79> nivekc1
<System79> does it say anything about a mount error?
<nivekc1> no
<System79> go to Applications -> Accessoires -> Thunar file manager  and go to settings, then turn off disk management or what its called
<nivekc1> on the live session?
<System79> Yes
<System79> Umm, do this
<System79> Applications -> Accesoires -> Thunar filme manager -> Mouse on the Edit tab -> Preferences -> Advanced tab and turn off the checkbox
<System79> That should fix your problem
<nivekc1> ok thanks
<System79> Ill be right back
<khatuido> someone success install xvidcam on amd64?
<jeff_> hello
<jeff_> xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome, correct?
<jeff_> because im using an ubuntu-based distro called linux mint, and i had some questions about xfce if anyone here would be kind enough to help me out
<totalwormage> correct
<jeff_> well i was trying to customize my bars and it came out kind of crappy :p
<jeff_> plus, i cant figure out how to put my own shortcuts onto the bars
<totalwormage> you can make launchers in the panel right?
<totalwormage> a launcher is the same as a 'shortcut'
<jeff_> well i succeeded in making one
<jeff_> for world of warcraft, but say i didnt want to have to go thru my whole menu every time just to get to swiftfox
<totalwormage> you can eh, right click on the panel
<totalwormage> and add a launcher, in there make it go to /usr/bin/swiftfox, pick a nice icon and you can dismiss going through your menu
<totalwormage> if that makes sense to you
<jeff_> yeah, i didnt know where swiftfox was installed
<jeff_> thanks
<totalwormage> hehe
<jeff_> but i have to do that every time to add a new icon o.O
<Redimere> anybody know how to install ATI Drivers?
<totalwormage> well, normally it is '/usr/bin/' and the name of the program you try to run :] 
<jeff_> have any screenshots of your setup? i think my bars may be gimp looking
<totalwormage> i don't run xfce right now but i can access a computer which does
<jeff_> swiftfox is actually in my opt folder o.O
<totalwormage> it doesn't look nice though but i can make shot :] 
<jeff_> i want mine to look the cleanest it can be, and so far my friends xfce is the best looking linux install ive seen
<R[a] ndom> xfce looks nice :)
<Redimere> >>
<Redimere> E looks better
<Redimere> <<
<R[a] ndom> I never liked it
<Redimere> whyfor?
<R[a] ndom> dunno. just didn't like the look of it, etc.
<Redimere> lol they have different themes
<R[a] ndom> I know
<R[a] ndom> I'm not allowed to dislike it?
<Redimere> No, you are
<Redimere> It just seems like E is superior to xfce in some ways
<Redimere> I like having a rounded opinion
<totalwormage> jeff_: http://worm.shanara.nl/xfce.png
<totalwormage> it is a bit silly :P through vnc viewer and all but whatever :P
<R[a] ndom> http://www.pithed.org/newscreen.png <- mine fwiw.  but I use the compositor now, so the menu bars are translucent
<totalwormage> R[a] ndom: sweet :D
<R[a] ndom> as you can see I like kde apps :P
<totalwormage> :P
<jeff_> random where is your taskbar? lol
<R[a] ndom> right screen, top
<R[a] ndom> http://www.pithed.org/oink/newscreen2.png <- one with compositor on if anyone cares, basically same thing tho
<R[a] ndom> hah. and me badmouthing e17 on irc.
<zials> dual screens?
<R[a] ndom> yeh
<jeff_> use beryl?
<R[a] ndom> nope
<R[a] ndom> too slow
<R[a] ndom> 3200x1200 rapes my 6600 128mb
<R[a] ndom> was getting 100% cpu usage at idle
<jeff_> i finally got my 8600gt working last night
<jeff_> so happy
<jeff_> i wish i could get mine looking that good lol
<System79> ?
<System79> Ooo someone has an awesome desktop? >.>
<R[a] ndom> ?
<System79> <jeff_> i wish i could get mine looking that good lol <-- what looking that good?
<System79> >.>
<jeff_> so when i make these launchers, say for gaim, how would i use the gaim icon
<R[a] ndom> I just find it in /use/share/icons
<R[a] ndom> or something
<R[a] ndom> random@lurker:~$ sudo cd /var/lib/backuppc/
<R[a] ndom> sudo: cd: command not found
<R[a] ndom> ...
<jeff_> no gaim icon in there....
<R[a] ndom> pidgin?
<R[a] ndom> iunno, I generally find what I want in there. if not I just download a png and use that
<jeff_> i wish i could move existing launchers from the menu over to my bar
<jeff_> i guess thats only possible in gnome
<panfist> hello, i was wondering what were some good/popular media players for xfce...im trying out xfmedia right now but its a little feature-light for me
<panfist> i heard good things about amarok but that's for kde?
<mrmonday> I'm trying to install xubuntu using the alternate disc on an old PC, but it says it can't mount the CD drive... what can I do about this?
<panfist> mrmonday did you try the live CD and get some kind of tty job control error?
<mrmonday> the PC isn't fast enough to run the live CD
<mrmonday> it only has 64mg RAM
<panfist> i think its a kernel bug in the new kernel version thats in feisty
<panfist> i have the same problem with my desktop and a lot of people have problems too, if the hardware configuration is not coded properly into the kernel
<panfist> sec let me get you a link
<mrmonday> is there a way round it then?
<panfist> if you look up the bug reports there are lots of reports on it already, and many workarounds which are very hardware specific
<panfist> two workarounds that I tried but did not work for me, were to put a blank formatted floppy disk in the floppy drive if you have one, or alternatively disable floppies in the BIOS
<panfist> or, select the option that says "install from driver CD" and just leave the alternate CD in the drive
<panfist> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009
<panfist> that thread is concerning the live cd, however i get the error described in the thread when i use the live cd, and the erorr you described when i use the alternate cd. i think theyre the same. in any case, i've been sitting in here and #ubuntu looking for a fix and the best they can tell me is to use edgy
<panfist> good luck
<totalwormage> (can you just install edgy and afterwards upgrade? or would you then run in the same problems again (i've only been half reading))
<Jester45> as long as your dont upgrade your kernel you should be fine. then after you boot into the upgraded version you can try upgrading the kernel as then you will have the old bootable one on the grub menu if the newest doesnt work
<panfist> in the thread i linked earlier, people who experienced the problem and installed an older dist, if they upgraded the kernel started experiencing the same problems
<panfist> although i can't say whether that would be the case for everyone
<Jester45> but once y ou get it installed you can boot into the old if the new doesnt work good
<System79> Jester45 =D
<panfist> i suppose...im really a linux noob
<System79> Jester45: You have any idea on how to fix this? : Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<System79> *cries*
<R[a] ndom> turn on glx?
<System79> Bah so irritating =.=
<System79> How do i close VI lol
<System79> >.>
<R[a] ndom> :q
<Jester45> System79, what are you trying to do when you get the error
<System79> Booting nvidia-glx-new
<System79> =/
<khatuido> hello System79
<System79> hey khatuido =p
<System79> It cant load the glx module
<panfist> so what media players do you like to use in xubuntu, im trying out exaile right now but the window has a large minimum footprint
<System79> xmms ftw
<System79> :d
<khatuido> u can help me i want install an application i download on source forge http://sourceforge.net/projects/xvidcap/
<System79> khatuido im having my own problem atm
<System79> >.>
<khatuido> oh oki
<khatuido> :)
<panfist> isnt xmms not supported anymore? what about audacious, or beep-media-player, didnt it fork from those and theyre still in development?
<System79> my drivers are ded =[
<khatuido> :o
<System79> sudo apt-get install xmms still works..
<Jester45> that doesnt mean its supported
<System79> Jester45 how do i close VI lol
<System79> >.>
<Jester45> :q
<khatuido> escape
<khatuido> then :wq
<Jester45> or ctrl+c if you wanna just kill it
<khatuido> lol
<khatuido> yes it works too
<System79> i hate irssi >.>
<khatuido> escape then :q enter
<System79> I got already
<khatuido> :wq it's for save
<khatuido> oki oki
<System79> Irssi = irc client in commandline
<System79> and i hate it
<System79> :p
<panfist> whats xmms2 all about
<System79> xmms2 is ftw
<System79> new version
<System79> ;p
<System79> Ah, got my x server running now see if the error is gone
<panfist> a quote from the audacious faq
<Jester45> System79, cat /etc/X11/xorg | grep Load "glx"
<System79> that'd work?
<panfist> "Working with XMMS2 does not seem like the best choice for us because we are not interested in developing a media client. We're looking to develop a media player based on our concepts of design, functionality and usability."
<Jester45> whats the diff of a client or player
<panfist> i have no idea
<panfist> something like network transparency
<Jester45> System79, does it print anything
<panfist> or running a server process, on your machine or maybe another machine, kinda like mythtv-backend and -client maybe?
<System79|X> Yes but not what i want to see
<System79|X> >>
<System79|X> grep: glx: No such file or directory
<System79|X> cat: /etc/X11/xorg: No such file or directory
<System79|X> I dont even think the conf loads the module
<System79|X> :x
<twiggz> Hey fellas.
<twiggz> Has anyone had trouble installing fiesty over a 6.06 install?
<twiggz> 6.06 will install perfectly
<twiggz> fiesty will not
<Jester45> doh its .xorg
<Jester45> arrg
<panfist> twiggz describe what happens
<Jester45> xorg.config*
<twiggz> I am going to try tribe 3 of gutsy now.
<System79|X> xorg.conf ;)
<twiggz> Hopefully that will work.
<twiggz> panfist: ill tell you if i have problems with tribe 3.
<Jester45> System79, well you got it
<twiggz> It was a partitioning error with fiesty
<twiggz> something about blocks or something
<Jester45> twiggz, your probly gonna have more problems with a devel version than a stabe
<System79|X> rick@rick-desktop:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Load "glx"
<System79|X> grep: glx: No such file or directory
<System79|X> >.>
<twiggz> Jester45: the release announcement says its pretty damn free of installer bugs, this is why Im trying it.
<Jester45> System79, look at your zorg.conf and see if it loads the module
<twiggz> ala distrowatch
<System79|X> Anyways in my xorg.conf the module section is like this: Section "Module"
<System79|X> 	Load	"i2c"
<System79|X> 	Load	"bitmap"
<System79|X> 	Load	"ddc"
<System79|X> 	Load	"dri"
<System79|X> 	Load	"extmod"
<System79|X> 	Load	"freetype"
<System79|X> 	Load	"glx"
<System79|X> 	Load	"int10"
<System79|X> 	Load	"vbe"
<System79|X> EndSection
<System79|X> So it does load it
<System79|X> It seems that the module does not exist
<System79|X> or is in the wrong place
<Jester45> System79, put it a the top
<System79|X> Ok 1 sec going to try again
<System79|X> Still doesnt work
<System79|X> >.>
<BFTD> whats wrong?
<System79|X> xorg wont load my glx module >.>
<Jester45> his nvidia driver is messed up
<System79|X> yesh
<Jester45> how did you install it
<System79|X> via restricted driver manager
<BFTD> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<System79|X> did that 60 times already
<BFTD> run that command, restart and see what happens
<System79|X> makes no diffrence
<System79|X> makes no diffrence
<Jester45> or... auso aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx
<Jester45> sudo*
<System79|X> im going to try something else 1 sec
<greg__r> anyone know why i lost my window manager in gutsy tribe 2 and three?
<BFTD> System79 what card do you have?
<Jester45> im sleepy... fingers arent moving as fast as they should
<System79|X> Nvidia geforce fx5600
<System79|X> :/
<Jester45> greg__r, have you tried to run it from a terminal? and what errors are given if it doesnt run
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> pretty old card, never had much success with it when I tried
<System79|X> Not that old >.>
<System79|X> Always worked well
<greg__r> the window buttons and movability of the windows worked until I restarted X a couple of times and now they're gone.
<greg__r> how would one run a window manager from the terminal?
<Jester45> greg__r, have you tried to run it from a terminal? and what errors are given if it doesnt run
<Jester45> xfwm4
<System79> Gah
<System79> Mm
<System79> X starts well no errors in the debug >.>
<greg__r> Jester45, that worked, but why would it disappear? Is it a bug?
<Jester45> greg__r, it happens a lot is all versions
<Jester45> its just a program that died
<System79> Jester45: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so: Undefined symbol: _nv001462gl
<System79> >.>
<System79> Wut the **** does that mean :p
<Jester45> System79, how did you install the driver
<Jester45> System79, watch your ****s
<System79> as i said sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then when that didnt work sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx and then tried through the restricted driver thingie
<Jester45> System79, maybe try via source
<Jester45> *wave* maxamillion
<System79> there is none
<System79> >.>
<System79> nvidia drivers are closed source >.>
<maxamillion> hi hi Jester45
<System79> however im going to try with a driver from nvidia.com now
<maxamillion> System79: not all nvidia drivers are closed source
<panfist> where can i go to find out about codecs, media players, etc. specifically, i followed some random guide online which installed 170megs of codecs, then i saw a package called gstreamer.10-ffmpeg which claimed to decode divx, mpeg, etc which seemed like it would do the job a lot better
<System79> brb
<maxamillion> !codecs | panfist
<ubotu> panfist: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jester45> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<maxamillion> :)
<panfist> thank you
<Jester45> well ubotu  is  speedy today
<maxamillion> anytime
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah, i was just thinking that ... normally has more lag
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<panfist> so was it normal that i could not play a divx avi from a fresh install?
<maxamillion> panfist: yes
<Jester45> panfist, yes
<Jester45> dang you beat me
<maxamillion> panfist: codecs are something that generally take up disk space and not all users need them so they are just available for download
<Jester45> panfist, its not opensource code so its not included by defualt
<maxamillion> oh .. that too
<maxamillion> well, some are open but others aren't
<Jester45> divx isnt
<maxamillion> right
<panfist> well isnt ffmpeg open source?
<maxamillion> panfist: i'm pretty sure it is
<Jester45> there is a lot of codecs installed by defualt but not to many use it
<twiggz> it looks like tribe3 is going to work.
<twiggz> i hope.
<twiggz> because upgrading 6.06 all the way to dmn fiesty is just to much of a pain in the ass.
<twiggz> not worth it at all.
<panfist> well im just really curious why gstreamer and ffmpeg werent installed by default, or even by this script i ran that installed 170megs
<Jester45> ffmpeg's  implication of divx is
<panfist> yeah twiggz i read about tribe3
<twiggz> the release announcement says its pretty damn free of installer bugs compared to earlier releases
<panfist> it said free from install bugs, but there were still frequent lockups
<twiggz> so i said what the hell and got it
<panfist> i hope you dont crash too much once it installs
<twiggz> lol
<twiggz> yea me too
<panfist> if i wasnt so much of a nix noob i would try freebsd but im too afraid to get away from synaptic
<Jester45> hehe doesnt matter to much if the install if good if the system doesnt run
<twiggz> the announcement also said its pretty damn stable.
<panfist> the next version of freebsd is going to have ZFS
<Jester45> it seems very pretty
<twiggz> i run freebsd at home myself, zenwalk on this laptop..and trying tribe3 for the little womans laptop
<Jester45> whats after ZFS? AAFS?
<twiggz> i personally cant stand ubuntu..lol
* twiggz ducks
<panfist> zfs is supposed to be the end all of file systems
<Jester45> twiggz, good thing this is xubutu channel. i cant stand gnome to
<panfist> you would need more mass than the solar system holds to represent all the data that you can theoretically represent with one zfs instance
<twiggz> well, the release im trying is ubuntu, but the 6.06 i have is xubuntu
<twiggz> xubuntu fiesty wouldnt install over it
<Jester45> its trys to walk me though everything when i can go it faster myself than a  wizard
<twiggz> its almost done
<twiggz> !@#
<System79> Gah
<System79> Now i get an API mismatch
<System79> =.=
<System79> Jester45: Do you know an fix for this api mismatch stuff??
<Jester45> nope
<twiggz> tribe3 installed
<twiggz> score
<twiggz> DEATH TO FIESTY
<System79> Death to nvidia
<System79> =.=
<twiggz> i rather nvidia than ati...tbh.
<System79> every driver of them is dead
<System79> =.=
<twiggz> And I would rather still have 3dfx around than either of them.
<twiggz> 3dfx was an awesome company.
<System79> their own installer is bugged like hell and messed up some kernel stuff or something
<System79> Now i cant boot at all
<twiggz> I still have my 8mb agp2x voodoo3 card installed on something.
<twiggz> its still rocking out.
<System79> i used to have a voodoo3 but this Nvidia geforce fx5600 128 mb card looks better to me o.o
<twiggz> this laptop is 9 years old....2mb ati card
<twiggz> i dont really care about graphics...as long as i can see what im doing.
<System79> Ooo
<twiggz> fancy graphics cards are rarely productive for my purposes.
<System79|X> Mmmk
<System79|X> 1 sec
<twiggz> i do have a 256mb ati sapphire card somewhere
<twiggz> collecting dust
<twiggz> id rather the voodoo3.
<twiggz> lol
<twiggz> well, tribe3 didnt hang, didnt error out.
<twiggz> That is wonderful.
<twiggz> The little lady will be pleased that she can have her laptop back
<twiggz> lol
<System79> ladys on linux?:P
<twiggz> sure.
<twiggz> why not?
<twiggz> its not hard...a monkey can do it.
<System79> I dont see my 50 year old moms on linux though
<System79> :p
<twiggz> Thats because she bought the pc with windows on it..lol
<System79> She cant find her way in Windows and when she tried linux she had an headache for the next 9 week
<System79> weeks*
<twiggz> when you dont know windows all that well, it doesnt make a difference if you dont know linux that well...makes it easier to learn linux since you arent used to all the windows crap.
<System79> Windows is pile of crap
<System79> >.>
<System79> How do i make my family understand it :p
<Jester45> install linux on their computers
<Jester45> only takes a few minutes
<System79> Lol
<twiggz> desktopbsd is actually more ideal imho
<System79> Jester45: Do you know a command to find out the PID of X so i can kill it? gdm stop wont stop it
<twiggz> bsd is much easier to maintain..the package management is more mature and reliable....
<Jester45> if i had lots of time i would make a distro that looked just like windows with an automated installer
<twiggz> but the little womans scared of bsd
<Jester45> somepeople would never know
<twiggz> i tried to explain to her that its just three letters
<twiggz> lol
<Jester45> System79, yes but why ask me not the channel?
<System79> Jester45: Cause i like you :-)
<Jester45> System79, try ps uax | grep Xserver
<Jester45> aux*
<Jester45> or Xorg
<System79> Xserver comes up with some stuff
<Jester45> or top
* Jester45 is away
<System79> Bye :i
<jeff_> how do i make my checkgmail app start when i boot?
<jeff_> nm i got it
<twiggz> well, tribe 3 is working like a charm.
<System79> Whats tribe3 if i may ask?
<twiggz> 3rd alpha of gutsy
<System79> Wuts gutsy :P
<twiggz> whats coming after fiesty
<System79> >.>
<System79> so like ubuntu 7.14?
<twiggz> its almost as up to date as zenwalk 4.6.1 too.
<hyper_ch> System79: 7.10
<System79> Whatever =D
<System79> Does anyone know where amavisd.conf is located? ;p
<jeff_> Hey, why is it that every time i log out and back in, my resolution changes back to 1024x768
<jeff_> i ALWAYS change it to 1280x1024 then it goes back. im using the new nvidia driver
<jeff_> its like ubuntu doesnt recognize the higher resolution until i manually change it with nvidias configuration tool
<jeff_> then it forgets after reboot
<guest68765468732> What does it mean when the Xubuntu disk  freezes at the last minute?
<maxamillion> guest68765468732: of the installer?
<guest68765468732> Yeah.
<guest68765468732> Actually..
<guest68765468732> It wont start the graphical engine.
<guest68765468732> It just sits there.. blank screen.
<System79> Anyone knows where amavisd.conf is located if you installed amavisd-new?
<System79> Nvm
<maxamillion> guest68765468732: how much ram does the machine have?
<guest68765468732> 128
<guest68765468732> But thats why im using Xubuntu.
<guest68765468732> Ooh.. now another error.
<guest68765468732> "Failed to start X server it is likely it is not set up correctly"
<maxamillion> guest68765468732: you need to use the alternate-cd for installation, i think feisty need 192mb of ram for gui installation
<guest68765468732> 6.10?
<guest68765468732> 6.06.1?
<RedRama> greetz
<RedRama> has anyone successfully configured the ms wireless desktop 6000 (keyboard + mouse) with opensuse 10.2?
<Pumpernickel> This isn't the channel for opensuse questions.
<maxamillion> RedRama: please /join #opensuse
<RedRama> oups sorry, usually i hang out there :)
<maxamillion> that was odd
<Catoptromancy> yay one more game on my Linux syatem
<Catoptromancy> Installed Hexen2 with wine, ran patch with wine, built linux binary, renamed .dat files to linux syntax
<System79> wbadger <3
<System79> :p
<wbadger> hi :)
<System79> im setting up a mailserver =)
<wbadger> you mean like.. people will be able to send mail through your computer?
<System79> Im setting up a website which i was going to do with my friend but ill do it on my own now and it will have its own mailserver so admins get an blahblah@blahblah.com
<System79> ;O
<wbadger> oh nice... what do you use for it?
<System79> postfix and courier imap
<wbadger> did you get it going yet?
<System79> no im running into a few problems  > .>
<System79> For some reason it deleted my mail folder :S
<wbadger> mail folder = /var/mail/username?
<System79> probably :$
<twiggz> whats the compiz package called?
<twiggz> that shit has to GO
<wbadger> I believe compiz
<twiggz> its locked up tribe 3 three times already
<twiggz> lol
<wbadger> twiggz, you can simply disable compiz when you play
<twiggz> i want it GONE
<twiggz> eyecandy is rarely useful.
<wbadger> twiggz, amm actually you can do that with Beryl, not sure about Compiz. But I believe it is true for compiz-fusion
<wbadger> ok then sudo apt-get remove compiz
<twiggz> cool
<System79> man
<System79> im seriously lost in this now
<System79> >.>
<wbadger> System79, is there any other problem? because I guess you could just recreate the mail folder..
<System79> Well i just need to figure some things out
<System79> First time i even try to make a mailserver
<System79> on linux
<System79> >.>
<wbadger> System79, well I never did try so..
<twiggz> imho, compiz and beryl should always be user added....
<twiggz> and everything of that nature
<wbadger> twiggz, they are
<wbadger> on xubuntu at least..
<twiggz> looks like ubuntu tribe 3 put it there itself.
<wbadger> I use stable version... that's wierd, but I guess it's not that bad if there is an easy way to remove it
<twiggz> fiesty wouldnt install over the 6.06 install i had
<twiggz> aint that some shit?
<wbadger> why not?
<twiggz> some sort of partitioning error...i dont remember....tribe3 installed smoothly.
<wbadger> actually, I also had some problem because of the mounting, I had to unmount right after I started partitioning or it would give an error when overwriting a partition
<twiggz> Well, nothing wrong with tribe3 installer
<twiggz> just compiz causing the machine to lock up...removed it....rebooted...got a popup about 36 updates...im letting them install now.
<wbadger> they should have an option in the install... do they?
<twiggz> i didnt notice one...i could be wrong about that though.
<System79> Wow funny :D
<twiggz> but it was compiz.real causing the error.
<System79> I can control ubuntu with my phone
<System79> >.>
<twiggz> atleast thats what the popup msg said
<wbadger> :\
<System79> Even able to move the mouse
<System79> :)
<System79> bluetooth ftw
<twiggz> i hate cellphones.
<System79> i dunt
<wbadger> lol whys that
<System79> =P
<System79> i like how i can control my computer with them
<twiggz> really, if im not at home....that means im damn busy...if i wanted to be bothered while i was busy...id get a cellphone...i dont have one...you can leave a msg on my answering machine like normal people.
<twiggz> you can call me on my home line and leave a msg...or come visit me..or it wasnt that damn important that you talk to me in the first place.
<twiggz> i hate standing in the checkout line at a grocery store and some ass is on a cellphone...usually having the most useless conversation in the world too
<twiggz> "whatcha doin"
<twiggz> "oh nothing, whatchoo doin?"
<wbadger> lol
<wbadger> some people aren't home much though
<twiggz> "well hey call me when so and so does so and so"
<wbadger> what can they do?
<twiggz> and im like
<twiggz> WTF
<twiggz> you actually pay money for calls like that?
<twiggz> to hell with that
<twiggz> i see ten year olds running around with cellphones these days even
<twiggz> what in the hell does a ten year old need with a damn cellphone?
<wbadger> don't you think it's a wonder of modern technology that you can talk with a person so far away?
<wbadger> they sometimes tend to get lost..
<twiggz> i can do that with my home phone.
<twiggz> it was less expensive
<twiggz> :)
<wbadger> I meant the children tend to sometimes get lost, not the phones :P
<twiggz> I damn sure dont see the reason anyone shuld spend that kind of money for a phone on a ten year old when hes going to drop it in the toilet anyway
<twiggz> kids are supposed to take their ass to school...and come home....at ten years old they damn sure dont need to be walking around costing me money because they wanted to txt msg their friends moms brothers kid in another classroom
<wbadger> it gives parents a sense of security, don't you think?
<twiggz> false security maybe.
<twiggz> just because they have a phone, doesnt mean they are gonna tell daddy where they are going.
<twiggz> not at all.
<wbadger> they are if they feel they are in danger..
<wbadger> and you know, some people just like to talk much :P
<wbadger> especially girls
<twiggz> lol, sounds like alot of parents think the cellphone can raise their kid.
<twiggz> itll raise money out of their wallets, thats for sure.
<wbadger> so what? you gotta use your money somehow
<wbadger> lets say you can afford to eat and still have money for other things.. that is the situation with many families I believe
#xubuntu 2008-07-14
<nbjayme> hello, i have a problem with wifi network key saving when using a regular user.  when I reboot the system and log in the the regular user it keeps on prompting for the network key.  how do I allow a regular user to access wifi without the need to reenter network key on every reboot?
<wbmj> hello all
<cody-somerville> Hello! :)
<Applerust> Hello
<TheSheep> hi Applerust
<Applerust> How goes it?
<TheSheep> Applerust: that's my line
<Applerust> haha, not this time I guess :)
 * TheSheep hacks a wiki parser
<Applerust> I joined you all in search of some help. I kinda need someone to hold my hand a bit with an xbuntu installation on my laptop.
<Applerust> Up for dealing out some advice?
<TheSheep> I can answer questions but no hand-holding
<Applerust> Fair enough. Let me fetch my laptop.
<Applerust> I have returned
<Applerust> I have installed Xbuntu completely on the laptop as far as I know. If I let it load normally I get an Xbuntu logo with a progress bar below it that gets hung up. Seems as if the computer is frozen.
<Applerust> 2 lights blink on the laptop and continue blinking into eternity.
<Applerust> so.. I tried another boot method.
<Applerust> recovery mode
<Applerust> which is attempting to load now.
<Applerust> I get an error:
<TheSheep> the blinking leds sound like a kernel panic
<Applerust> Kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<TheSheep> heh
<Applerust> I must be talking to the right person.
<TheSheep> how old is that laptopt?
<Applerust> good call
<Applerust> hmm, I dont know for sure. its a dell. inspiron 5100.
<Applerust> had win xp on it but I decided I want to learn linux better.
<Applerust> xbuntu runs off of the cd if I run it that way.
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459157 <-- looks familiar?
<Applerust> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237852
<Applerust> is where I was
<Applerust> ok ill try to remove the wireless card.
<TheSheep> I gotta run to work, be back in an hour
<Applerust> Thanks for your help.
<andrew777> hi
<Applerust> hey
<andrew777> hey
<Applerust> hows it going?
<andrew777> ???
<Applerust> ?
<Applerust> How are you?
<andrew777> good. u?
<Applerust> decent.
<microwaver> Hello y'all, anyone else experiencing issues with the screensaver in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> microwaver, I imagine
<cody-somerville> microwaver, whats your problem?
<Applerust> Sorry, im completely new. trying to get one of my wireless cards to work in xbuntu atm.
<Applerust> 1 of them freeze the computer and the other just does nothing.
<microwaver> cody-somerville, well, it just doesn't do what I tell it too :) in applications > settings > settings manager  > screensaver I set it on 3 minutes. it just does the 10 minutes standard blank screen; even tho I disabled all of that in powersave menu
<Applerust> cool :) lol
<cody-somerville> microwaver, Can you give me the output of ~/.dmrc ?
<microwaver> cody-somerville, just cat ~/.dmcr ?
<cody-somerville> ~/.dmrc
<microwaver> No such file or directory
<microwaver> but when I cat it I get this :
<microwaver> [Desktop]
<microwaver> Session=default
<cody-somerville> Right
<cody-somerville> So, I need you to logout
<cody-somerville> and click session
<cody-somerville> and select xfce
<cody-somerville> and then log back in
<microwaver> i'm in xfce
<cody-somerville> Select yes to make it your default
<microwaver> I don't have any other desktop installed
<cody-somerville> I know
<cody-somerville> And thats why you're experiencing this bug
<microwaver> ok
<microwaver> let's see then
<microwaver> see you in 2 sec
<cody-somerville> okay :)
<Applerust> I feel kinda overwhelmed. Way too used to windows.
<Applerust> when I ran xbuntu off the cd the wireless card worked automatically. now if I plug the one that worked in the computer freezes. kind of at a loss.
<Applerust> after the installation that is.
<cody-somerville> Applerust, I can try giving you a hand later but I need to get to bed
<Applerust> Ok, goodnight.
<microwaver> cody-somerville, thanks for the help, it did just what I wanted
<cody-somerville> microwaver, np :]
<WindowsMD> Hello, does anyone here have compiz installed and may be able to help me out a little bit please?
<microwaver> so Applerust what's your problem?
<Applerust> thats a broad question for me :)
<Applerust> but at the moment id say its the inability to do anything for myself concerning this wireless card situation.
<Applerust> I have 2 wireless cards.  1 is a linksys and 1 is an old netgear. they both work just not on this laptop with xbuntu.
<microwaver> Applerust, so your problem is : make the cards work on xubuntu.
<Applerust> however the netgear one did work when I had xbuntu running off of the cd earlier before I actually installed it.
<microwaver> so a driver issue
<Applerust> yeah
<microwaver> do you have any restricted driver running?
<Applerust> if it was a driver issue then why did it work off the cd before I installed it?
<Applerust> I dont know. the only linux system I have ever used was damn small linux and I have forgotten most of that.
<WindowsMD> cd can have diff driver than distro sometimes I noticed it earlier or sometimes have more by default
<Applerust> well I installed it off the same cd as it was running on.
<WindowsMD> it screwed up in autodetection?
<Applerust> the netgear freezes the computer and the linksys just does nothing.
<Applerust> as for the restricted driver.. the hardware drivers list is completely empty.
<WindowsMD> what model of linksys card?
<Applerust> wusb54gsc
<Applerust> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764311&highlight=wireless+connection+linksys+wireless-g
<Applerust> basically the same problem here.
<WindowsMD> what's in the file /var/log/syslog after you plug in your device
<Applerust> sec I will plug it in
<Applerust> it says new device added
<Applerust> it sees it
<WindowsMD> sadly I am used to doing this for fedora just recently tried xubunto myself
<Applerust> so since it sees it.. then what?
<WindowsMD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368931
<WindowsMD> should have some help there perhaps if you read their steps
<Applerust> ok reading it now.
<WindowsMD> page 2 had their solution
<WindowsMD> top of it
<WindowsMD> I'm typically good at figuring out hardware problems but I can't do something most consider easy...changing desktop themes >.<
<Applerust> when I was told ubuntu was like a mix between windows and dos.. they should have said its pretty like windows but almost everything is done like dos :)
<Applerust> I read it.. Im gonna try it now if I can find the right stuff.
<WindowsMD> kk
<WindowsMD> yep hopefully it does I've loved fedora before
<WindowsMD> just recently preffered simpler installer of xbunto myself
<WindowsMD> XP for my games and cs3 and xbunto for...everything else
<Applerust> cs3?
<Applerust> photoshop?
<WindowsMD> yep
<WindowsMD> and illustrator
<Applerust> I have that
<Applerust> good stuff
<Applerust> I use xp pro as well on my main machine.
<Applerust> I input the code in the terminal.
<Applerust> it says my cpp and gcc are already the newest versions.
<Applerust> everything else unavailable.
<WindowsMD> hmm well trying to think....perhaps it's trying to use wrong dirver is what I'm thinking
<WindowsMD> I had that happen once before
<WindowsMD> what is make of other card perhaps better luck with that one?
<Applerust> netgear 802.11b  model ma401
<Applerust> how do I check the driver for the usb linksys card I have in already?
<Applerust> I dont even have the option for a wireless network under network.
<microwaver> WindowsMD, how do you emulate your photoshop and illustrator, Vbox?
<WindowsMD> I don't emulate it....
<WindowsMD> I have a particition set for xp
<WindowsMD> much simpler
<microwaver> 'participation set' ?
<Applerust> partition
<WindowsMD> yep aka I boot into xp for that part
<WindowsMD> and for your other one
<WindowsMD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/95817
<Applerust> so he has an option upon boot up to choose which OS he wants.
<WindowsMD> bug report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95817 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Hardy's Kernel Panics With Netgear MA401 PCMCIA Wireless Installed ( Gutsy and Feisty as well )" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Applerust> right.. thats why the lights were blinking and the computer froze.
<WindowsMD> yep
<microwaver> yeah i got that
<microwaver> but never heard of participation set :p
<microwaver> used to dualboot as well. but now since I've got this laptop my desktop = XP. laptop xubuntu
<WindowsMD> yeah I use a tower and my old laptop used to be a fedora machine
<WindowsMD> what version of xubunto u using?
<WindowsMD> apple
<Applerust> man.. I read a lot of those posts about this problem.. I see no solution in sight. the search continues.. be back in a few after I read more.
<WindowsMD> applerust what version?
<WindowsMD> latest?
<WindowsMD> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/problem-wwusb54gsc-in-ubuntu-8.04-639797/
<WindowsMD> this looks promising
<WindowsMD> for your other card
<Applerust> version of? xbuntu?
<WindowsMD> yep
<Applerust> newest I think.. I downloaded it and burned the image today.
<Applerust> there may be some updates.. I guess I could plug it in and try it.
<WindowsMD> yeah but check that last link I sent
<WindowsMD> it's for the other card
<Applerust> k, checking
<WindowsMD> could be ndis prob
<WindowsMD> I used to do linux searches for people as a chacha guide and stilll occassionally do when I login
<WindowsMD> so that work?
<Applerusted> hard wired in atm. just updated.
<WindowsMD> kk
<WindowsMD> try what link said all?
<Applerust> was a small update
<Applerust> not yet still reading.
<WindowsMD> small makes big differences usually though ^.^  I know of windows updates that did less than small linux ones .
<Applerust> I guess I should actually try to download the driver first of all.. lol
<Applerust> I dont update windows at all ever..
<Applerust> ever
<Applerust> sp 2 is enough for me
<WindowsMD> I have to...windows is too dumb to read my audio/gfx chipset automatically unlike latest xubunto I used wubi installer
<WindowsMD> imho wubi is one of best moves of whole community that kind of installer...it'll def encourage Vista users to come over...when they can't get their printers to work...
<Applerusted> hello?
<Applerust> ok, I found out the problem.
<Applerust> the other wireless card required the amount of power an USB 2.0 slot would give.
<WindowsMD> what was it?
<Applerust> this is an older laptop..
<WindowsMD> oh
<Applerust> I used an older wireless card from my wifes crap computer.
<Applerust> works fine
<WindowsMD> ahh
<WindowsMD> glad that worked for you then
<Applerust> so I could have done any amount of software fixes I wanted... none of it would have worked :)
<Applerust> I do appreciate your help however.
<WindowsMD> wish you would've told me older labtop to start lol
<WindowsMD> it's alright
<WindowsMD> tyvm
<Applerust> I had no idea it wasnt a 2.0 slot..
<Applerust> I thought 2.0 had been around longer than they had I guess.
<WindowsMD> oh I could've had you run a test to check that lol
<Applerust> so now I need to learn linux in general.
<Applerust> Im wondering why it isnt slightly more user friendly than it is? loads more people would switch to it if it was.
<WindowsMD> well I haven't had to touch terminal very much at all thanks to synaptic package manager
<Applerust> windows 3.1 is more user friendly.
<Applerust> synaptic package manager.. explain please.
<hads> haha
<Applerust> I say something funny?
<WindowsMD> you know windows add/remove programs...if it could find programs and dl them and install them for you...it would be same
<Applerust> Ooo sweet!
<WindowsMD> and you don't have to touch terminal xd
<Applerust> looks like I just found my first thing to download.
<WindowsMD> it's built in
<Applerust> Oo
<WindowsMD> check under applications system
<Applerust> now you see how new I am? :)
<WindowsMD> frankly could've been more user friendly of name....like program finder
<WindowsMD> or something along those lines
<RyanVanDiemen> hey guys, I have to agree, synaptic is one of the things I fell in love with ubuntu on first sight :)
<RyanVanDiemen> I used to run Suse for few years, but then tried ubuntu and I`m still on it...
<WindowsMD> well until they make it work with direct X 9 I got keep switching xd
<Applerust> Im checking it out now.
<RyanVanDiemen> but have to admit suse improved its pack. management as well especially with new 11.0
<WindowsMD> I'm prob switching back to fedora later
<microwaver> yum apt-get =P
<Applerust> SPM.. this is sick!
<WindowsMD> yepppers....I don't need synaptic....
<WindowsMD> it just makes life a bit easier
<Applerust> but you want it?
<Applerust> k
<WindowsMD> I prefer better documentation of fedora
<WindowsMD> plus I do like their interface a bit better
<Applerust> fedora was one I looked into getting. my friend suggested ubuntu over fedora for me to start on.
<WindowsMD> yeah
<WindowsMD> ubunto=more user friendly
<microwaver> strange thing is, I found lot's of usefull doc's on gentoo wiki that worked for my ubuntu problems :P
<WindowsMD> yeah gentoo is another great one
<Applerust> I dont plan on having any problems :)
<Applerust> lol
<WindowsMD> yep, so anything real basic you need to know and that?
<WindowsMD> btw did you already install amarak=wmp
<Applerust> any suggestions on apps I might need/want for typical use?
<WindowsMD> well for music amarak
<Applerust> amarak, no I have no idea what that is.
<WindowsMD> windows media player basically
<Applerust> gotcha
<WindowsMD> abiword=m$ word
<WindowsMD> though I just use google docs
<Applerust> I saw abiword. I was going to ask about that one.
<Applerust> k then.
<Applerust> firefox comes already on there.. which I like loads.
<WindowsMD> google docs I think is superior to any office prog really
<WindowsMD> u familiar with that web based app of theirs?
<microwaver> amarok rocks
<microwaver> you could also use openoffice :)
<Applerust> I have used open office on xp. I hated it. it was bug city.
<WindowsMD> I never had real issues with it in xp
<Applerust> I have heard of google docs
<WindowsMD> google docs rock you replace word, excel, and ppt
<Applerust> Ill give it a try.
<WindowsMD> yeah I sold my soul to google a long time ago
<WindowsMD> thunderbird=outlook
<Applerust> I dont use outlook. I use yahoo and gmail
<WindowsMD> you are already using pidgin I presume?
<WindowsMD> ahh
<Applerust> yes
<Applerust> pidgin is great
<WindowsMD> I use it on xp as well xd
<Applerust> same
<WindowsMD> I did start with trillian but then switched over due to superior logging abilities
<Applerust> ohh I used good ol trillian way back when it was free when it first came out.
<Applerust> used to love it.
<WindowsMD> well you already have movie player right?
<Applerust> hmm
<Applerust> so how do I actually install things from SPM?
<Applerust> I have winamp on my main machine. I use that for multimedia.
<WindowsMD> you right click and it'll be on option or check box then hit apply
<WindowsMD> I use wmp 11
<WindowsMD> I use an external for all my music
<WindowsMD> that's only reason I use it
<Applerust> hmm
<Applerust> I have already tried right clicking. it comes up with options.. but
<Applerust> mark for installation is greyed out.
<Applerust> maybe because it is already installed?
<Applerust> and I didnt know it?
<Applerust> I guess green means I have it and white means I dont.
<microwaver> lol
<microwaver> how mutch did they give you in place?
<WindowsMD> a good bit
<WindowsMD> hardly anything I can think you'll need that isn't pre-installed unless amarak or movie player wasn't
<Applerust> I wont use the laptop for movies or music. except maybe youtube or something like that
<WindowsMD> ahh and give google docs a try
<Applerust> hmm, new question.
<WindowsMD> though I never had issues with it on fedora
<Applerust> yeah I have google docs open on this machine.
<WindowsMD> openoffice
<Applerust> I see a few things in the spm list with the ubuntu symbol beside them that are not installed.
<Applerust> firmware and kernel sources.
<Applerust> these would be good to have I assume?
<WindowsMD> well I'd read description and what I'd use is...an old rule I use for windows machines
<WindowsMD> if it ain't broke don't fix it
<Applerust> fair enough. I live by that with my car.
<WindowsMD> yeppers
<Applerust> I assume most windows programs will not run on ubuntu.
<WindowsMD> what apps you got in mind?
<Applerust> games mainly
<WindowsMD> no direct x games will run unless you use wine....
<WindowsMD> and gl with that
<Applerust> anything special I should do for flash support?
<WindowsMD> well I found the browser itself is extremely helpful
<microwaver> I do'nt have any real flash erros here
<microwaver> firefox did a good job on that
<WindowsMD> yep
<WindowsMD> plus adobe worked with em this time I think
<WindowsMD> which probably helped
<Applerust> ok.. so in SPM almost everything on the list is already on my machine. will all of those programs automatically update or is that something I will do manually?
<WindowsMD> well I think most apps will check for new versions automatically
<Applerust> great
<WindowsMD> or you just bring up the manager and it'll check for ya
<WindowsMD> and something hilarious for ya...my old gateway keyboard with a sub sideport gets better detection in xubunto
<Applerust> strange
<WindowsMD> I think linux beats xp for usb support
<Applerust> ok.. heres one.
<Applerust> I just tried to play a flash movie. its giving me an option of 3 things to install.
<Applerust> adobe flash (which I am used to)    swfdec, and gnash swf
<Applerust> I assume go with adobe?
<WindowsMD> yeppers
<WindowsMD> also go  with default you think typically
<WindowsMD> like if you go to runescape or another java based site
<microwaver> I went with gnash, no problems there as well.
<WindowsMD> use sun
<Applerust> sun java is what I am used to.
<Applerust> I am used to anything standard for windows.
<WindowsMD> yep I figured
<Applerust> hmm flashplugin-nonfree
<WindowsMD> if you were a mac user you'd probably have no reason to try it xd
<Applerust> I assume I need this as well. Hey guys.. sorry for all the questions.
<microwaver> I'm still considering buying a mac as my new system but I'm not sure of the parallels software if it is good for game performance
<Applerust> I read something somewhere on the forums about not downloading the flashplugin-nonfree for some reason. any truth to this?
<Applerust> Macs are basically PCs now anyway.
<Applerust> go with whatever is cost effective.
<microwaver> yeah but for game support :)
<WindowsMD> well frankly that's why you buy a win xp machine to dual boot xd
<Applerust> what game do you have in mind that will run on mac that wont run on a pc?
<WindowsMD> fruity loops is a game...practically
<WindowsMD> but it's mac only
<Applerust> fruity loops.. the program for making music?
<WindowsMD> yeah
<Applerust> that is not for mac only.
<Applerust> I have used it on a pc many times.
<Applerust> had loads and loads of sound samples. lost them all from my dog using my cds as chew toys.
<WindowsMD> lol
<Applerust> actually now that I think about it.. I doubt fruit loops started on Macs.. it was probably on PCs first.
<WindowsMD> yeah, but imovie is prob a good example of a practical toy
<Applerust> not familiar with that
<WindowsMD> it's part of apple's exclusive ilife suite
<WindowsMD> I used that before...though i must admit windows movie maker in vista is decent, though vista itself isn't, and apple's program is superior for movie editing to both of them
<WindowsMD> err adobe's
<Applerust> I am so ignorant with anything related to Linux. (I hate vista)
<Applerust> I installed the flash plugin. do I need to restart my laptop or something? it still says I need to download the flash player to view flash movies.
<microwaver> so crossover fixes game support?
<WindowsMD> crossover?
<WindowsMD> now you got my interest
<WindowsMD> will it run guild wars?
<Applerust> guild wars any good?
<WindowsMD> decent
<WindowsMD> good enough till d3
<Applerust> compare it to WoW?
<WindowsMD> same or better without monthly fee
<Applerust> ahh I am so rdy for sc2
<WindowsMD> same
<Applerust> maybe ill try guild wars then.
<microwaver> I'm ready for Diablo 3 /)
<WindowsMD> I hope d3 and sc2 have full opengl support
<Applerust> .tar.gz   .rpm or YUM?
<Applerust> any ideas?
<WindowsMD> hmm micro would it be rpm?
<Applerust> SC2 looks amazing so far. I heard with D3 that you have to go to another planet.
<WindowsMD> I'm too used to yum with fedora I'm tempted to say that
<microwaver> they'd better announce some more classes on dia3
<Applerust> well I guess I am about to DL adobeflashplayer YUM then.
<WindowsMD> well I don't mind my necros being gone
<Applerust> Ive heard of .tar.gz but never rpm or yum
<WindowsMD> I think it goes without saying pally gonna be coming back
<WindowsMD> I just would use package manager and what ff said
<WindowsMD> and use the one built in through that
<Applerust> ff?
<WindowsMD> firefox
<Applerust> well its not working. in firefox.
<Applerust> and I dont see anything flash related in package manager.
<Applerust> I have flashplugin-nonfree
<Applerust> says so in package manager
<WindowsMD> yeah I'd uninstall the addon in firefox
<WindowsMD> and did you try refreshing the page?
<Applerust> yes I did multiple times. no luck
<Applerust> uninstall it in firefox.. hmm ok
<Applerust> I have no idea how to do that either.
<WindowsMD> prefs in firefox for lin are under edit...why it's movied from tools I dunno
<WindowsMD> that's one of my few complaints about linux version of firefox
<Applerust> edit pref is pretty standard though.
<WindowsMD> and then you go to manage add ons at bottom
<Applerust> nothing under applications.
<WindowsMD> hold on just listen
<Applerust> k
<WindowsMD> go to prefs manage add ons and plugins
<WindowsMD> remove that other one
<WindowsMD> then get diff
<Applerust> all that is there is default plugin and demo print plugin.
<WindowsMD> try restarting browser?
<Applerust> will do
<Applerust> brb bathroom break
<Applerust> back
<WindowsMD> wb
<Applerust> restart did it
<Applerust> I need to just try to focus on common sense a bit more and I think I will be ok.
<WindowsMD> yeah
<WindowsMD> I would've just done a dual boot or used wubi installer xd
<Applerust> wubi?
<Jammet> Hello there everyone =).
<Applerust> Hey
<WindowsMD> hello
<WindowsMD> name of the small little app windows users can run to install linux from getgo
<Jammet> Just installed ubuntu (xubuntu) for the first time. It's working pretty nice, though I have a little bit of a problem with mplayer not being able to show me videos in xv extension.
<WindowsMD> hmm never heard of that extension before
<Jammet> It's quite simply but not hardware accelerated.
<Jammet> So I can watch videos in choppy x11, but I would like to use the xv (video overlay) instead.
<Applerust> MD you suggested a movie player to me earlier.. what was it?
<WindowsMD> MovePlayer it's default what they are using
<Jammet> I need to use my trusty good old 'mplayer'. Forgive me but - I just don't like other players.
<Jammet> Besides, if one particular player can use xv, all of them can. So fixing this problem fixes it for all players.
<WindowsMD> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_video_extension
<WindowsMD> that's what I do got
<WindowsMD> newer graphics card?
<Jammet> Yeah. The page describes what I mean.
<Jammet> It's a pretty good Radeon. Even older models of that card have working xv.
<WindowsMD> the problems with newer cards section fo the wiki?
<WindowsMD> Due to the release of DirectX 10, some modern graphics cards have limited or altered texture overlay capabilities by design, including the nVidia GeForce 8 series cards and later which have scaled back some of their capabilities during the addition of DirectX 10 support in preparation for Windows Vista. The nVidia GeForce 8800 series cards including the 8800GT and 8800GTS now only support a single texture overlay on the primary 
<Applerust> I read about Wubi, looks cool. I just wanted windows off this machine completely. Will force me to learn Unbuntu.
<Jammet> Thanks for pointing that out, I did not know that. However, xv works fine with this very card when I boot Knoppix and open videos.
<WindowsMD> well perhaps knoppix uses some diff driver
<Jammet> That's a possibility.
<WindowsMD> so try a driver hunt?
<Jammet> I do not know how and where Xubuntu makes and stores it's xorg.conf. The file is mysteriously small, and it just keeps saying Default everywhere.
<Jammet> Coming from Gentoo, it is a bit difficult to find my way around there.
<WindowsMD> which is one of reasons I am prob going back to fedora
<WindowsMD> I loved my fedora v 4.0
<Jammet> Is there a button I can press to actually see the boot process in text form, as I am used to? Watching the Xubuntu Logo just makes me uneasy.
<WindowsMD> apple might want to try kwireless monitor frontend?
<Applerust> recovery mode
<WindowsMD> hmm
<WindowsMD> you can change the splash screen
<Jammet> The recovery mode is the only way? Seriously?
<Applerust> press esc at startup and use recovery mode. it shows everything.
<Applerust> only way I know :)
<Applerust> im new..
<Jammet> OMG.
<WindowsMD> there undoubtedly is another way
<Applerust> makes sense.
<Jammet> Heh - I appreciate it trying to be user friendly but...
<WindowsMD> iI just don't know it either
<Applerust> lol
<Jammet> Okay.
<Applerust> try recovery mode
<Applerust> it seemed harmless enough
<WindowsMD> well...my thought is perhaps check for different frontends to help for boot process?
<Jammet> Maybe I'll have to rename it to "normal mode".
<WindowsMD> and setit to default I liked watching my fedora boot as well
<Jammet> If the only difference is that you can see and influence the bootup and startup sequences, I am fine with just running recovery mode at all times.
<WindowsMD> yeah
<WindowsMD> I liked that part about bootup with fedora
<WindowsMD> I could disable stuff I wasn't going to use
<Jammet> This is really a first for me. Never before have I seen a boot for Linux that forced me to stare at a splashscreen with no opt out whatsoever.
<WindowsMD> yeah same here
<WindowsMD> it's a pleasant change in a way for me
<WindowsMD> you can change splash screen though
<Jammet> To me it's kinda annoying. That's a verschlimmbesserung ;).
<Jammet> If I wanted to change the splash screen I'd go buy me a new cell phone.
<Jammet> What's next, ringtones...
<WindowsMD> lol I customized my xp splash I use both
<Jammet> I couldn't care less about what choices I have in splash screens if there is no way not to have one.
<WindowsMD> though i do hope someone would develop a way even if not entirely legal to run direct x directly on linux without emulation
<Jammet> I thought it is about calling APIs, not emulation? Wine that is.
<WindowsMD> wine=emulation truly though
<WindowsMD> and a poor excuse of it as well
<WindowsMD> fps takes a huge hit
<Jammet> As far as I learned, it is not emulation but more like interpretion and translation, looking up calls in a Linux <> Windows dictionary.
<Jammet> The few shooters I ran on Wine were perfectly fluid.
<WindowsMD> shooters....try diablo 2 with it
<Jammet> Cannot, at least not right now. I got this xv thing to figure out first.
<WindowsMD> apple that reminds me...you want xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Applerust> I dunno
<Applerust> do I?
<Jammet> I will try the "other" driver. The mean, the official, the forbidden one. The bad, the ugly, the good one.
<WindowsMD> yes
<Applerust> Ok.. yes I do.
<WindowsMD> it's under meta Packages under multiverse
<WindowsMD> you play mp3s right?
<Applerust> I do. I doubt I will on the laptop much.
<WindowsMD> you also were having issues with flash xd
<Jammet> Are there the win32 codecs in there, too? In that multiverse? I tried to find them anywhere.
<TheSheep> !win32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32
<Applerust> flash is good now. looking for multiverse now.
<TheSheep> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> Jammet: they are in the medibuntu repo
<Jammet> TheSheep: I was their, the website is down, which made me wonder.
<Jammet> their - there
<Applerust> well I have learned a lot in the past hour or so. Thanks to all for help and esp to MD. Now I am off to bed. night
<WindowsMD> night
<Jammet> Thank you for pointing out the help pages, I am installing a good chunk of codecs through that. No win32 dlls yet tho.
<WindowsMD> and I just learned that bot probably can be of help
<WindowsMD> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<WindowsMD> .....
<Jammet> I believe I have made a good step forward as well. If this works out, the w32codecs are well within reach after this.
<WindowsMD> wait instead of dling that Oulcn'd I just copy those from my external drive to use?
<WindowsMD> I got a copy of windows xp on it as well for backup
<WindowsMD> how do you change your interfaces though/
<WindowsMD> !interface
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interface
<WindowsMD> !frontend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frontend
<WindowsMD> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<cody-somerville> !themes-xfce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themes-xfce
<Jammet> What interface are you looking for?
<WindowsMD> mainly just how to switch between em
<Jammet> Interfacing.... what?
<WindowsMD> I can do alot of config for hardware and that but not switch from kde to gnome or compiz
<cody-somerville> You do that at the login screen for kde, gnome, and xfce4, etc.
<Jammet> You want to change your Xsession then.
<WindowsMD> where is it on there?
<cody-somerville> Click the "session" button
<WindowsMD> oh...
<WindowsMD> anything useful I should know about gui of this...I'm trying to only use gui to see how far I can get
<WindowsMD> I'm used to fedora
<Jammet> As far as I know, Compiz is attached to either Gnome, XFCE, KDE, or whatever else Desktop management you chose.
<Jammet> It is just for effects, for show, for eye candy.
<WindowsMD> yep
<WindowsMD> I wanted to show it to a friend who thought vista was good
<Jammet> You mean you wanted to show it to a friend who thought eye candy means good? ;)
<WindowsMD> yeah
<WindowsMD> I personally see nothing wrong with clean and simple and uncluttered=good
<WindowsMD> aka why I have my ff extremely customized using stylish
<Jammet> Do your worst. Just don't overdo it. If everything is bouncing at me, it just creeps me out.
<WindowsMD> and menuedit to move things around
<WindowsMD> I'll put it on hollywood don't got anything mode...
<WindowsMD> to show em
<Jammet> There is a frontend for compiz, not sure what it is called. But it configures everything of what compiz usually does, but nothing else. You still configure your actual Desktop the way you did before.
<WindowsMD> yeah I got it
<WindowsMD> it's right next to it in synaptic
<WindowsMD> they make it easy enough to find
<Jammet> There are effects in there that I really hate, because with some of them you have to wait so they finish drawing before you can continue with whatever you are doing. I do not like waiting for eye candy to finish up.
<Jammet> But there sure is eye candy that I like having. Window births for example.
<WindowsMD> yeah neither do I
<WindowsMD> know of anyway I can move the clock....
<WindowsMD> to lower righthand?
<WindowsMD> nvm
<WindowsMD> it can just drag and drop...too easy
<WindowsMD> just can't move apps and them from top but that don't bug me
<Jammet> The point of the exercise is, though, that most of what compiz can show off are effects that do not require a lot of horsepower. Meaning, you can accomplish some neat effects with older computers. That is, I think, a good way to show a difference between what Vista is made for.
<Jammet> And what you have.
<WindowsMD> yeah my comp is vista ready actually
<WindowsMD> he's been bugging me why I keep xp on it lol
<Jammet> I would take a really low spec computer and put them side by side. Low spec PC with Compiz and Highend rig with Vista. And once you finished comparing eye candy - go public with the specs.
<WindowsMD> I told them due to i wanted to get work done with photoshop xd
<WindowsMD> nothing against gimp....but it's so backwards to use
<Jammet> I like gimp, but I am backwards myself.
<WindowsMD> yeah I use gimpshop hack for win at times
<WindowsMD> cs3 is more like gimp
<Jammet> If you must have something like Photoshop in Linux, maybe try using Pixel instead.
<WindowsMD> nahh that's why I dual boot xp with it
<Jammet> Okay.
<WindowsMD> now if they had something like apple has where you can run them side by side....
<Jammet> A virtual machine capable of running that should exist.
<WindowsMD> yeah but I mean one more userfriendly and geared towards that
<WindowsMD> though did anyone try to see if apple's would work on nix?
<cody-somerville> Photoshop runs fine under Wine
<Jammet> No idea.
<WindowsMD> cs3 portable version?
<Jammet> Perhaps just buy vmware and use that.
<WindowsMD> I already paid price for windows....why buy it again?
<cody-somerville> Photoshop runs fine under Wine for free. :]
<Jammet> Every instance and flavour, with all mods and addons? I have a little doubt, honestly.
<Jammet> Gotta go AFK.
<WindowsMD> yeah mine is the portable version...I sincerely doubt it will run fine..with my custom addons
<cody-somerville> I gotta jet too. *waves*
<WindowsMD> kk but know anything abotu crossover?
<microwaver> Hello , my printscreen isn't seem to be working
<TheSheep> microwaver: what do you mean?
<wrtpeeps> has anyone here got dual monitors working with an ati card?
<microwaver> I wanted to make a print screen of a webpage, did that, opened gimp but there I couldn't paste the print screened bti
<microwaver> bit*
<TheSheep> microwaver: it doesn't work like that, gimp has a screenshot utility in the 'aquire' menu
<TheSheep> microwaver: you can also install scrot and bind it to your printscreen key
<TheSheep> microwaver: or use the panel plugin
<microwaver> So by default nothing is binded to the Prnt Scrn button?
<TheSheep> microwaver: yes
<TheSheep> nothing is bound
<microwaver> ah, ok my bad, I thought it was (in gnome it waas like that :))
<TheSheep> gimp's utility is nicer anyways ;)
<wrtpeeps> I am having a problem with 3d acceleration. When I type glxgears they don't spin. They were spinning before I edited xorg.conf to setup dual monitors. I have an ati card. Anyone any ideas?
<wrtpeeps> 1 sec I'll pastebin xorg.conf
<wrtpeeps> http://paste2.org/p/48455
<Falc> I'm trying to get my microphone to work on my EeePC 4gb.But for some reason I cannot get it to use the mic correctly. I'vr discovered it'll play my mic back to me if I turn up Front Mic in the mixer. This worked in Ubuntu(was unsuitable) and I've tried using the gnone-volume-mixer to no avail. It's odd I can hear te mic but not capture from it, does anyone have any suggestions?
<ablomen> Falc, i guess if your mic does work its a problem in the settings of the recording app itself
<ablomen> what are you using to record?
<Falc> I've also noticed some odd behavior... it'll always select "mic" as an input source and not "front mic" like I want it to
<Falc> So far I've tried using Skype and "sound recorder"
<Falc> gnome-sound-recorder. Part of gnome-media I assume
<ablomen> hmm ok i guess if you fiddle with the settings of both a bit it should work
<ablomen> cant really help ya though, since i have no mic here
<Falc> Hmm.... okay
<cody-somerville> joakim_, you okay? :)
<CCCn> ive got some questions...hello
<Myrtti> and patience shall avail
<arrc> I've just got my new EEEPC901 and I installed Xubuntu on it. However, now my network card doesn't work. Lshw says "network unclaimed", and I also get eth0:  no such device, when i try to check the eth0 status. How can I fix this?
<arrc> No one?
<arrc> I'm getting pretty desperate.
<Myrtti> arrc: you installed the eeexubuntu version?
<arrc> I did that first, and I had this problem
<arrc> I thought that since the 901 has a different network card than previous models (with n wifi support), the problem might be that eeexubuntu installed wrong drivers and didn't include the ones i needed
<arrc> So installed a normal xubuntu distro
<arrc> But still got the same problem
<arrc> neither the wireless nor the ethernet card is being detected. however the wireless is a known bug, and I could've fixed it easilly i believe
<joakim> I started having problems with my internet connection today.
<arrc> Sigh.
<dromer> hi all, playing around with samba, and I'm having trouble to log in to a share on a mac
<dromer> I can see the share in xSMBrowser
<dromer> and with fusesmb it get's mounted .. but I get permission denied when I enter it
<dromer> I put the use/pass in .smb/fusesmb.conf
<ER_A> can u open a terminal and run smbtree
<ER_A> any errors?
<dromer> not on the folder I want to enter
<dromer> on some other machine I do get some errors, but they are irrelevant
<ER_A> what happens when you try and access the share ?
<dromer> wel, I can enter, but I can't list anything
<dromer> I get permission denied
<ER_A> im not to good with macs but it sounds like a classic firewall
<dromer> heh, well, all macs on the network can enter the share, but no windows or linux pc's can :/
<dromer> but I'm gonig to install a linux-server for all clients to connect to soon anyway .. just wanted to see if I could get on the share with samba
<ER_A> is the share bassed on a mac?
<dromer> atm yes
<ER_A> im intersted in linux server too
<ER_A> Im having networking issues!
<ER_A> :P
<dromer> what's the issue? :P
<ER_A> i can only access my shares via smb://IPaddress rather than smb://sharename
<ER_A> wouldnt be a problem but my router assigns a diffrent IP everytime a comp is turned on
<ER_A> lol
<dromer> hmm, sucks
<dromer> fix your router then ;)
<ER_A> so u have to sit there and guess like 5 times before you get to the computer
<ER_A> i tryed setting static Ips yesterday but I just fluffed up the whole network
<ER_A> lol
<zoredache> ER_A: you probably need to setup either your hosts file or a dns server
<ER_A> my familly loves it when I fix there computers but hate it when I break them... i try to explain that its development in working progress but they don't wana know, lol
<dromer> hehe
<ER_A> I hear alot about DNS servers is that the oposite to DHCP?
<zoredache> no
<ER_A> lol o
<zoredache> a dns server is the tool that resolves names to numbers
<ER_A> oooo
<zoredache> dhcp assigns ip addresses to a network
<ER_A> yeh i tryed setting up staic IPs yesterday
<dromer> zoredache: if the numbers keep changing .. dns isn't of much use ;)
<ER_A> but you think my problem is with DNS?
<ER_A> indeed
<zoredache> dromer: sure it is, you just have to setup your server to accept dynamic name updates, then adjust your dhcp client or dhcp server to publich dns update messages
<ER_A> only 5% left till i get xubuntu now (i got an old laptop to put it on) Ive never used Xfce before so it should be interesting
<ER_A> hmmm that sounds complicated
<zoredache> ER_A: if you can't get to a system by name, and only by IP then it is almost certainly a name resolution issue...
<dromer> I've never used xfce either, I have a 800mhz box setup right now .. too bad I can't access that damn mac :<
<ER_A> really?
<ER_A> how do I fix it?
<zoredache> ER_A: it is kinda...  that is why I also mentioned simply updating your hosts file
<dromer> so, any advice on how to share a folder with a user/pass combo with samba? :)
<ER_A> I can get to a share by putting in smb://IP/filename
<dromer> ER_A: where do you put that?
<ER_A> normally via "run application"
<ER_A> nautilus is a bit slow
<dromer> ok, I only have thunar on this box
<ER_A> ahhh im running ubuntu on this
<ER_A> :)
<ER_A> although iv'e had more luck on here than in that channel, lol
<ER_A> hang on I will send a snipit of smbtree
<ER_A> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to VAIO<20> (208.69.34.132). Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<dromer> heh
<dromer> wth, I can't ssh to the other machine (on my laptop atm)
<dromer> hmm, prolly don't have sshd installed :P
<dromer> wewt
<ER_A> sshd?
<ER_A> whats that
<dromer> openssh .. w/e
<dromer> a daemon to handle ssh-connections to that box :)
<dromer> you need it to connect to it
<ER_A> ooo... i hope this is an easy thing to fix
<ER_A> how wld i go about doing that
<dromer> http://pastebin.com/m77fe685d << my smbtree
<dromer> so, i need to connect to \\SERVERG3\UnitasShare
<dromer> but user and pass don't work :<
<dromer> apperantly ..
<dromer> apparently*
<ER_A> ur smbtree comes out alot prityer than mine... wana swap?
<ER_A> lol
<dromer> ER_A: lawl
<ER_A> i just want alot of computers on the network so i can run them from a terminal and feel like an administrator, lol or neo... eithers good
<dromer> ER_A: and you don't even know what an sshd is? ;)
<cottima> hello, does8.04 desktop install have softRAID (dmraid) support?
<dromer> actually, I might just go for an ftp sollution on this .. though smb just _has_ to work damnit :P
<cottima> dromer, what is your problem?
<dromer> cottima: well, atm I can't access a samba share on a mac, it uses a user/pass that I put in .smb/fusesmb.conf
<dromer> I get a permission denied when I list the contents of the share (it gets mounted with fusesmb)
<ER_A> lol :P nope @ dromer
<cody-somerville> Does anyone here have a floppy drive?
<cottima> cody-somerville, yes
<cody-somerville> cottima, Can you see about confirming this bug for me? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/242488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242488 in xubuntu-meta "Cannot copy Abi file to floppy" [Undecided,New]
<cottima> dromer, I think I might be as knowledgeable as I thought.  Has you tried the samba channel?  Sorry, I do not want to be a jerk.
<dromer> nope, not yet :)
<dromer> I'll do ;)
<cottima> cody-somerville, I am using Ubuntu not xubuntu right now.  Bad question, but is the floppy itself in write-protection (a hole in each corner)?
<cody-somerville> cottima, I only know what you know
<cottima> cody-somerville, sorry, but I am at a lose.  I am helping a church with a computer lab for those w/o PCs, so I am glad to know of the situation.
<cody-somerville> cottima, I'm not sure if it is a situation
<cottima> cody-somerville, I am confused.  does the floppy work with other file formats?
<cody-somerville> cottima, The bug report is unconfirmed.
<cody-somerville> cottima, Floppies may very well work fine
<cottima> oh, okay.  I thought you posted it.
<cottima> cody-somerville, I have Ubuntu 7.10 right now, and my floppy works.  If you would like, I am about to install 8.04 (desktop or alternate); would you like me to try xubuntu instead (then try my floppy)?
<cottima> I am usually in the ubuntu channel, and it will be thursday until I get back IRC.
<cottima> cody-somerville, tell me soon, I have a meeting in a few.
<cody-somerville> cottima, If you'd like
<cottima> cody-somerville, I will see what I can do...  later
<cody-somerville> thanks
<blake_> how do i edit the menu in xubuntu?
<blake_> i know you can use the "menu editor" in settings
<blake_> but that just has 'include' for everything
<th0r> blake_, that editor only edits the xfce menu, the include contains the gnome menu...those apps are, if I remember correctly are *.desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<blake_> ahhh
<blake_> ok
<blake_> cuz i could always do it in gnome
<blake_> so that explains it
<Myrtti> s/gnome/system/
<blake_> s?
<Myrtti> replace
<th0r> blake_, the gnome editor edits the .desktop files directly
<blake_> i don't have the gnome editor?
<blake_> all i have is that xfce shit
<Myrtti> tut, mind the language
<th0r> blake_, you can also add .desktop files of your own in ~/.local/share/applications (I thnk that is right)
<th0r> I won't respond to that
<blake_> hmm
<blake_> i would prefer gnome editor
<blake_> can i add it as a package to xubuntu?
<peter__> hi im having a problem with my xfce session, gnome seems to be taking over my desktop manager
<blake_> by the way im in /home/blake/.local/share and their is no applications
<blake_> this is on a fresh install of xubuntu 8.04.1
<peter__> can someone help please?
<cody-somerville> peter__, Hello
<peter__> hi
<cody-somerville> peter__, Whats your problem?
<peter__> gnome seems to be managing my desktop setting and im under an xfce session
<peter__> settings*
<cody-somerville> peter__, What are the contents of ~/.dmrc ?
<peter__> [Desktop] Session=xfce4
<blake_> hmmm
<blake_> i still can't edit the menu
<blake_> i miss gnome
<cody-somerville> peter__, so how is gnome taking over?
<blake_> how can i remove shit from the menu in xubuntu?!
<blake_> this is crazy
<blake_> xfce is hugely flawed
<th0r> blake_, that attitude isn't getting you anywhere...haven't you figured that out yet?
<blake_> i figured out that the reason nobody is answering is becuase nobody has any idea
<blake_> gnome is so much easier
<blake_> =[
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> then install gnome
<Myrtti> no but really
<Myrtti> just out of the blue...
<peter__> not sure, i have gnome icons and whenver i right click my desktop to change my background i get some gnome error and it brings up the gnome background changer
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> blake_: do a cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<Myrtti> then replace the default menu with that new copy of yours
<Myrtti> and edit it as much as you want
<blake_> pfft
<blake_> no editor?
<blake_> i don't want to edit it with text editor
<Myrtti> yes, you can edit that with the said editor
<blake_> which said editor?
<blake_> gnome editor?
<Myrtti> the xfce4 one
<Myrtti> having said that
<Myrtti> I've fiddled with that two years ago
<Myrtti> so can't help you more
<Myrtti> but just as a starting point, hope that helps
<blake_> no, it's already editing /home/blake/.config/xfce4/desktop.menu.xml
<th0r> Myrtti, he could just install Alacarte...not that it even works in gnome
<blake_> but that doesn't have the actual applications
<blake_> you understand?
<blake_> that only has something called "--- include ---"
<blake_> for where the applications are
<Myrtti> th0r: sure
<Myrtti> blake_: install alacarte, rejoice, be happy
<th0r> or better yet...install windows so you don't have to think about it
<blake_> will do
<blake_> i don't mind thinking, but editing the menu should be simple
<th0r> like in windows
<Myrtti> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/341/
<blake_> whoa, alacarte is fucking huge
<blake_> i need that just to edit the menu?
<Myrtti> blake_: I've already said mind the language
<blake_> good god, how old are the bunch of you?
<th0r> old enough to know how to behave
<Myrtti> does it matter?
<blake_> by the way, alacarte does not work
<blake_> the same programs still persist
<th0r> alacarte is only 1.2MB...don't know how that can qualify as huge.
<blake_> well it doesn't work regardless of the size
<blake_> it doesn't edit the xubuntu menu
<blake_> i wish xfce "just worked" like gnome
 * blake_ sighs
<th0r> like windows
<blake_> sure, like windows
<blake_> nothing wrong with being able to do simple tasks in a simple way
<blake_> just
<blake_> like windows
<th0r> linux used to be such a great place to hide from the marching mornons
<blake_> too bad you have no life
<blake_> loser
<blake_> i bet linux is your best friend
<blake_> now im banned
<blake_> rofl fags
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<Myrtti> can we please be civil?
<Myrtti> I'm getting a tad bored here looking at this conversation that is not going anywhere
<Myrtti> blake_: if it's gnome you want, then install gnome
<blake_> i don't, i like that xfce is lighter
<blake_> i just want to edit the menu
<blake_> and nobody knows how
<Myrtti> blake_: I have tried to give you some points to start with editing the menu - I'm sorry, I've not had the need to do it myself so I don't know
<th0r> Myrtti, and some of us who do know don't respond kindly to the vocabulary
<Myrtti> that is the downside of using a minority version of a majority distribution of a minority operating system
<Myrtti> people just don't know, or those who know, aren't here
<Myrtti> blake_: have you tried the forums?
<Myrtti> blake_: perhaps someone in ubuntuforums has the answer already
<blake_> no
<blake_> i will try that
<Myrtti> thank you
<blake_> uh oh
<blake_> why does it say "Do not install flashplugin-nonfree update!!"
<blake_> =\
<blake_> it works OK for me
<zoredache> what says that?
<blake_> the topic of this channel
 * Myrtti pokes cody-somerville 
<Myrtti> bug 247682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247682 in flashplugin-nonfree "REGRESSION: flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1 causes Firefox to crash on numerous popular websites  (dup-of: 239182)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239182 in firefox-3.0 "segfualt in cairo_draw_with_xlib" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239182
<blake_> hmmm
<blake_> well i just did a fresh install of xubuntu 8.04.1 and updated everything and im having no problems
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, hmm?
<Myrtti> well the bug report clearly says the update has been pulled from the repositories
<Myrtti> so perhaps the topic should be changed? I don't know
 * cody-somerville nods.
<Myrtti> what I do know is that flash caused my whole X system to crash last week
<Myrtti> and using fglrx I had to do a hardware reset since gdm couldn't be reloaded
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
<blake_> Myrtti: im waiting for the day when linux desktop is as stable as windows
<blake_> i have been using linux on servers for 10 years, but im new to linux on the desktop
<Myrtti> well... have fun
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<th0r> Myrtti, you sound bored
<Myrtti> just the normal frustration - no more, no les
<Myrtti> s
<Genelyk> Y_Y
<Genelyk>  screensaver problem , not challenge ....
<cody-somerville> Genelyk, hmm?
<Genelyk> freezer  screen and cpu T_T
<Genelyk> in option Molecule
#xubuntu 2008-07-15
<resproblem> hello...i'm on xubuntu 8 and my resolution is stuck at 800x600; whenever i try the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command, no video settings pop up like every online forums says
<resproblem> anyone know whats wrong with my reconfigure thing?
<LetsGo67> How do I share songs from Xubuntu to a Vista PC?
<LetsGo67> Anyone?
<fourChan> is it possible to install a clean version of ubuntu? without any software?
<fourChan> is it possible to install a clean version of ubuntu? without any software?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have kubuntu ubuntu and xubuntu isntalled
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get the bar to be on the bottom,
<CostaRicanQuaker> the taskbar with the menu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how do i get the maclike bubbly menu
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb gotta reboot
<fretlessdavis> hey, wine left a bunch of unused icons from old programs in my applications list under 'other'; how can I get rid of them since I can't access that from the menu manager?
<fretlessdavis> anyone? sorry... I'm a total newbie
<zoredache> fretlessdavis: what was your question?
<fretlessdavis> wine left a bunch of stuff in an other directory
<fretlessdavis> stuff that's not on my system
<fretlessdavis> how do I gt rid of it?
<fretlessdavis> applications> othr
<fretlessdavis> other*
<zoredache> just drag it to the trash?
<fretlessdavis> can't get rid of it in menu settings
<zoredache> oh, in the menu....
<RyanVanDiemen> the best thing is to edit the menu and leave the tick box empty next to it
<RyanVanDiemen> that`s the cleanest solution i guess
<fretlessdavis> I can't get to that directory in the menu settings... that's where I'm having trouble
<zoredache> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<zoredache> http://xfce.wikia.com/wiki/Frequently_Asked_Questions#How_to_edit_the_auto_generated_menu_with_the_menu_editor.3F
<zoredache> those two articles look like they might address what you want
<fretlessdavis> thanks zoredache
<zoredache> but anyway I believe you can't edit it because some of the menu is generated based on the .desktop files
<zoredache> you would find those in /usr/share/applications.  You might want to take a quick peak in that folder to see if it has any files that match what you are trying to remove
<CCCn> hi why im unable to create any kind of docs?
<zoredache> CCCn: perhaps you are looking for the wrong thing... Maybe you are looking for what xfce calls a 'panel'
<fretlessdavis> zoredache: they're there, but I can't delete them from the browser
<fretlessdavis> will I be able to at the terminal?
<zoredache> fretlessdavis: from the terminal you will be able to delete if you do it with sudo
<fretlessdavis> k thanks
<fretlessdavis> what's the command for delete?
<fretlessdavis> I just recently switched to linux
<zoredache> you could also do a 'gksu thunar' to start up a root file browser
<fretlessdavis> still have dos commands in my head :-/
<zoredache> fretlessdavis: the delete command is 'rm filename'
<fretlessdavis> 'k
<fretlessdavis> thanks for the root access in thunar command
<fretlessdavis> I got it
<CCCn> im in root's group already......zooredache....i do the same at the terminal but it cant be saved or closed (it close by term only)
<zoredache> CCCn: what?
<CCCn> create a doc...i mean
<zoredache> what do you mean when you say 'doc'?
<zoredache> are you talking about something like the thing at the bottem of the screen in OSX or are you talking about a MSWord compatible file
<CCCn> i can create it in terminal (DOCument) but it still cant be saved
<fretlessdavis> hmmm. they're not in that folder.  I'll take a look at those links and ask at #winehq since wine did it
<fretlessdavis> thanks!
<CCCn> im talkin bout linux .conf file (4 example)
<CCCn> in terminal im usin somthing like that ^O^S
<CCCn> oh man tell me that im loser & i go away...
<CCCn> :-)
<zoredache> you aren't a loser....
<CCCn> ok thx
<zoredache> what program are you trying to use to edit the file?
<CCCn> first it was terminal
<zoredache> if you want to edit something outside of your home directory in a terminal a command like 'gksu nano /etc/filename' would be what you want
<zoredache> if you want a gui you could simply do an 'alt-f2' and run 'gksu mousepad'
<CCCn> ok stop and big thankz ill try it after ok!!! thx zore
<fretlessdavis> I accidentily deleted my last panel
<fretlessdavis> how can I get it back?
<fretlessdavis> anyone?
<fretlessdavis_> anyone know how to get panels back? I accidentily deleted the only one I had
<fretlessdavis> anyone, I'm afraid to do anything until I can fix it
<RyanVanDiemen> hi guys
<RyanVanDiemen> does anybody know how do I change bootsplash in xubuntu?
<RyanVanDiemen> I installed xubuntu-desktop on top of my gnome-ubuntu installation and would like to change my bootsplash into xubuntu one without re-installing the system
<piju> RyanVanDiemen, install startupmanager
<RyanVanDiemen> you can modify these settings there?
<piju> RyanVanDiemen, install startupmanager
<piju> RyanVanDiemen, install startupmanager
<piju> RyanVanDiemen, install startupmanager
<RyanVanDiemen> ok, I`ll check that, thank you
<piju> np
<RyanVanDiemen> I found on their page that you can even edit GRUB with startupmanager, but I use qgrubeditor for GRUB editing, will they not collide or something?
<matteo_> Hi, anyone know how i can edit the xfce menu in Xubuntu 8.04??
<Rev_> hello ppl
<CCCn> hello and i wonna know it again :-) there is an option in the shell "Create a document" but it is half-deleted...than theres a question - it is normal?
<charlie-tca> I'm running Gutsy 7.10, and don't think I have that.
<CCCn> u mean ur not sure about this option?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> In 7.10, I have create from template and it allows creating documents in mousepad
<CCCn> yea...i do too...but i just wonder why its been halfdeleted... i mean green
<Alecmg> matteo_: thats a common question
<Alecmg> there are some quides
<Alecmg> but overall editing xfce menu is a pain
<CCCn> shell in xfce = pain?
<Alecmg> shell is a shell
<CCCn> i just cant get it clear...in windows or mac i can create anythin from shell...
<CCCn> mousepad works, terminal - normal, and shell still keep silence
<CCCn> w h y
<CCCn> thats question...
<CCCn> silence everywere
<CCCn> could somes guides help me with enabling root rights in xubuntu permanently?
<CCCn> any guides?
<CCCn> im selfmadechatin'shit'lol :-)
<Kardoso> hi all
<charlie-tca> Kardoso: hello
<Kardoso> Can I run Xubuntu from a slow PC: 64 MB RAM, Pentium 2 processor ?
<charlie-tca> I don't think 64 MB is enough. I do run version 6.06 on 192 MB, though
<Kardoso> Ok. That is an extra-slow PC, I think, thats running Windows 98.. very very slow
<Kardoso> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> I believe it. I have a PII and PIII
<charlie-tca> :)
<RyanVanDiemen> hi kardoso, minimum is 192 MB unfortunately
<KammyDoe> Why cant I find ndiswrapper-source in the package lists?
<Kardoso> My home computer is Pentium 4 Dual core, Ubuntu runs great on it.
<Kardoso> hi RyanVanDiemen, ok, thanks
<RyanVanDiemen> np I run it on 1GB, works well :)
<Kardoso> me too :) i speaked about a school computer
<KammyDoe> :|
<charlie-tca> I got it working on a PIII with 256MB, slow but adequate
<KammyDoe> :(
 * KammyDoe needs help
<Kardoso> I'm running Ubuntu (from home) on Pentium IIII with 1 GB RAM
<charlie-tca> KammyDoe: what is it you need help with?
<KammyDoe> I need help with a Dell to get ndiswrapper running with Xubuntu
<KammyDoe> using* Xubuntu
<Kardoso> Charlie-tca: If I need to use that computer (the 64 MB's) I cant wait for the end, because that is too slow :(
<charlie-tca> Sorry, I haven't used ndiswrapper in 2 years.
<charlie-tca> Kardoso: I hear you. Maybe upgrade the memory?
<Kardoso> Thanks. I would to do it, but I cant, because that is a school computer
<charlie-tca> :(
<Kardoso> But, anyway, I will should it to the Director
<Kardoso> :(
<Kardoso> at tomorrow
<Kardoso> Where can I view how many RAM?
<MrNaz> is there an ftp client for ubuntu that isnt totally crappy?
<charlie-tca> Kardoso: is that required to run Xubuntu RAM?
<MrNaz> xubuntu was designed specifically to be lighter on memory and cpu
<MrNaz> all the built in apps are lightweight
<Kardoso> I want to check how many RAM in the PCs.
<MrNaz> Kardoso when you boot up it'll tell you
<Kardoso> ok
<Kardoso> MrNaz and Charlie-tca I try it now. I'll come back soon
<MrNaz> Kardoso you can also type this:     cat /proc/meminfo
<charlie-tca> MrNaz: I use gftp, but I hear ProFTP is good
<Kardoso_> MrNaz: ok, thanks
<MrNaz> gftp is pathetic....
<Kardoso_> MrNaz: to Terminal?
<charlie-tca> depends on your use...
<MrNaz> Kardoso_ yes
<Kardoso_> MrNaz, thanks
<vonhalenbach> hi
<MrNaz> charlie-tca you cant select multiple files in the que for que management, you cant transfer single files on some servers, its SSH2 file handling is buggy...
<MrNaz> it really is a poor piece of software
<Kardoso_> I'll try it now. I'll come back soon
<vonhalenbach> is it already possible to mount a usb-memorystick with xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> vonhalenbach: yes
<MrNaz> vonhalenbach it should be plug and play
<vonhalenbach> oh cool
<vonhalenbach> Which version do you use?
<MrNaz> hardy
<Kardoso> Ok, I did
<vonhalenbach> hm
<Kardoso> Here is the the detalies:
<vonhalenbach> I just tried hardy with many different sticks. It failed.
<charlie-tca> vonhalenbach: Are you using Hardy?
<vonhalenbach> at the moment i use feisty. Hardy is on my other computer.
<Kardoso> 1.PC: 64 MB RAM 2.: 64 MB RAM 3.: 128 MB 4.: 256 MB 5.: 128
<Kardoso> Can I run Xubuntu on 4. PC?
<charlie-tca> vonhalenbach: i don't remember feisty having that ability. You can try mounting it in /media
<vonhalenbach> okay
<Kardoso> Theese PCs has PentiumIII
<charlie-tca> Hardy is different. Some sticks will mount, but they show up in /media instead of the desktop now
<vonhalenbach> Did you really try a memory stick with your computer? charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Not in Hardy, but in Gutsy and 6.06
<vonhalenbach> dmesg says something about a dead device.
<vonhalenbach> lol
<charlie-tca> Are you running in a virtual machine?
<vonhalenbach> then you should try a bit newer version.
<Kardoso> Charlie-tca and MrNaz: Can I run Xubuntu from the 4th PC? (256 MB RAM, Pentium III)
<charlie-tca> Kardoso: Yes, you should even be able to use the live CD, I think.
<Kardoso> Charlie-tca: Thanks.
<charlie-tca> I'm looking up the requirement, to make sure
<charlie-tca> Kardoso: verified it. You should be able to run the live CD and install if you want
<Kardoso> ok, thx
<vonhalenbach> Kardoso: Yes, you need just a bit more than 128 MB for Xubuntu. But for the lifecd it needs more than 256MB. Try the alternate CD.
<charlie-tca> good luck
<Kardoso> thx, i try now... :)
<Kardoso> Can I run Xubuntu from our another computer (1 GB RAM, Intel Celeron) ?
<vonhalenbach> sure!
<Kardoso> cool, thanks
<Kardoso> I try that too
<Kardoso> I come back soon.
<vonhalenbach> okay
<vonhalenbach> cody-somerville: hi
<cody-somerville> hi :]
<vonhalenbach> do you by chance have a usb-memorystick?
<vonhalenbach> which version do you run? Hardy ?
<charlie-tca> cody-somerville: what time is the Community council?
<Kardoso> Ok, I'm here.
<Kardoso> So. Xubuntu started on the 256 MB's PC. It was little slow while it started, but now runs good.
<Kardoso> Runs great on 1 GB RAM + Celeron
<vonhalenbach> did you install, or do you use the livecd?
<Kardoso> live CD
<vonhalenbach> oh wow.
<charlie-tca> Kardoso: good to hear that
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, It should be already happening :(
<charlie-tca> That's what I thought, but the council never showed up
<Kardoso> Charlie-tca: thanks, best to see it :)
<Kardoso> I will install it now
<Kardoso> Xubuntu is great, I will install it now
<Kardoso> How many free space need for it?
<charlie-tca> 1.5 GB
<Kardoso> ok
<vonhalenbach> under 2 GB
<Kardoso> Can it be on a file like as Ubuntu Hardy heron?
<charlie-tca> If you can, though, try to give it about 3 GB, at least
<Kardoso> Or do I need another partition?
<vonhalenbach> You want to run it as a file from windows?
<Kardoso> yes
<Kardoso> yes, I want
<Kardoso> Can i?
<vonhalenbach> i don't know, if this is already implemented in Xubuntu.
<Kardoso> ok, I will check it soon.
<vonhalenbach> Which windows do you have?
<Kardoso> Windows XP on the another computer
<Kardoso> on my computer Windows Vista
<Kardoso> and Ubuntu
<vonhalenbach> okay.
<Kardoso> i want to install Xubuntu for a file in Windows XP
<vonhalenbach> You could do that with ubuntu.
<Kardoso> ok
<Kardoso> Can I use the wireless (SMCWUSB) netcard in Xubuntu?
<vonhalenbach> It should be possible.
<Kardoso> Ok thanks
<vonhalenbach> You have to enable and configure it in the network manager.
<Kardoso> Ok. I tried it under Ubuntu, it detected automatically
<vonhalenbach> great!
<Kardoso> Will Xubuntu detect it too?
<vonhalenbach> then it should be able to detect it too.
<Kardoso> Ok, thanks
<Kardoso> I just choosed the network and its worked! :) In Windows, it NEVER worked.. Ubuntu and Xubuntu are great
<vonhalenbach> It is getting better.
<Kardoso> Wow! Im tested, and I confirm its work
<Kardoso> Xubuntu detected it too
<vonhalenbach> okay. cewl
<Kardoso> Can Xubuntu detect the Mobile HDDs? (Samsung 320GB SATA HDD)
<vonhalenbach> sure
<Kardoso> on USB interface
<Kardoso> great! thanks
<Kardoso> Ok. I'll now logoff, and install Xubuntu. I think it will work great. Thank you all for the help.
<vonhalenbach> no problem.
<Kardoso> Have a very nice day, good bye
<vonhalenbach> you too.
<RyanVanDiemen> guys, anybody has some experience playing freeorion ?
<RyanVanDiemen> I heard it`s still in development phase, so i`m just curious if it`s playable...
<Kardoso> hi all
<charlie-tca> hi
<charlie-tca> Did the install go well?
<Kardoso> Charlie-tca: Yes, it did:)
<Kardoso> thanks
<Kardoso> Now, its working great
<charlie-tca> Terrific. It's great when things work. :)
<Kardoso> Thanks. I shoulded to my buddy too. I installed for him too, he think its great too :)
<charlie-tca> Woo ee
<Kardoso> His computer: 256 MB RAM (-8 MB for videocard), Pentium II. He said the Windows is very slow on his computer. When he saw Xubuntu he was very happy :)
<charlie-tca> I know that feeling.
<Kardoso> :)
<Kardoso> Can I install languange packs for an installed Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> i think so, but I have never done it.
<Kardoso> Where? From Synaptics?
<TheSheep> Kardoso: sure, system->language support
<Kardoso> TheSheep: Great! thanks
<Kardoso> Is Hungarian language pack avaible for Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> should be there on the list, in the worst case it will be incomplete and some apps will be still in English
<TheSheep> in that case you can help translating
<TheSheep> !rosetta
<ubottu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<Kardoso> Ok. So I can translate?
<Kardoso> Ok, thanks for the link I check it
<TheSheep> Kardoso: it's actually https://translations.launchpad.net/
<Kardoso> TheShepp: ok. Do I need register to translate?
<TheSheep> I guess so
<Kardoso> Ok. I can help translate between English and Hungarian
<TheSheep> but then you can use that login also to report bugs and such
<Kardoso> ok
<Kardoso> Can I use MSN in Xubuntu? If yes, with which software?
<TheSheep> Kardoso: pidgin, the default messenger, should be able to connect to the msn network
<Kardoso> TheSheep: Ok. Does Pidgin support the MSN's webcam and audio chat?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> it'll take some time before they manage to reverse-engineer that
<Kardoso> ok. thanks
<Kardoso> I'll now logoff. Thank you all for the help. Have a nice day, good bye.
<Kardoso> hi
<Kardoso> im back
<Kardoso> Charlie-tca: Hi, I just now see Hungarian avaible too!
<charlie-tca> :)
<Kardoso> in the iso file: /isolinux/hu.hlp and hu.tr -- theese are the Hungarian lang files
<Kardoso> and I didnt saw first :)
<Kardoso> I just wanted to verify it. now i logoff again, good bye
<nikolam> Just one question.
<nikolam> Why there is no binary update paches for linux?
<nikolam> After installing 8.04 LTS I updated to hundreds of megabytes of package updates
<nikolam> Right now it is downloading linux-image security updated package for hardy-security
<nikolam> 18Mb + something + something +..
<nikolam> I imagine that if I don`t have fast internet, that it would be very hard to keep up with those updates
<nikolam> So why there are no binary paches for ubuntu packages, that would be smaller then downloading whole new updated packages?
<zoredache> because they would be difficult to maintain
<zoredache> also it isn't something that apt system has support for right now
<nikolam> Aha.
<zoredache> but the real answer is probably... Nobody that knows how to program something like that has cared enough to do it
<nikolam> So as far as everyone telling, Linux is mostly for people with fast internet connection.
<nikolam> Update from 8.04 -> 8.04.1 was huge for download, at least
<nikolam> I also plan to stay with LTS for a long time now
<nikolam> zoredache, Is there some linux distro that do binary updates ? (so that required bandwith to mantain it is low)
<zoredache> I don't think so
<zoredache> if you have a good firewall you could just ignore the updates
<nikolam> after all security updates are a must.
<nikolam> Oh, I am for updates.
<Woo__> Does Xubuntu have an option to autocheck for updates, and install them (possibly rebooting) like XP has?
<zoredache> not always... many security updates deal with local exploits.. if your system isn't shared not much bad can happen
<nikolam> Ok, need to go and restart machine :I After this update now
<zoredache> Woo: yes....
<Woo> zoredache: What's the problem?
<zoredache> what problem?
<Woo> I interpret many dots as rolling eyes
<Woo> so I can just find it in a setting for the system somewhere?
<zoredache> no the many dots (...) is an elipse.  Which means there is more to come
<nikolam> Woo, You can make it do manually by starting Synaptic and selecting Settings>Repositories>Updates>Check for updates>Install security updates without confirmation
<Woo> alright, great
<Woo> i might set up a farm for some distributed computing
<Woo> so it would be great if they auto-updated
<nikolam> That is it.
<Woo> i'll go check if i can do it on my home server running ubuntu as well
<zoredache> you also might want to look at 'apticron', or 'auto-apt'
<nikolam> That is for security updates. Maybe they would ask for recommended updates and rest non-security updates to confirm on desktop instalaltion
<zoredache> for a farm of computers those might be better.  They don't need a gui, and you have more control of when, and what gets updated
<Woo> I don't think it's user friendly enough with no gui
<Woo> and the compters already have GPUs
<Woo> computers*
<zoredache> I guess it depends... I managed 50 servers...  I would never want to deal with a gui.  I like being able to fix something in a text file and then copy that text file around via ssh
<Woo> well you know how :)
<Woo> i preffer the text edition of the application i'm going to run, but linux is just so much to learn
<nikolam> zoredache, You have a point.
<Woo> ubuntu had that option as well
<Woo> how do i close the update manager?
<zoredache> try clicking the 'x' at the top right?
<Woo> it doesn't work
<nikolam> or y .. :))
<zoredache> use alt-tab a couple times.  Make sure it hasn't opened any sub-windows and close those
<Woo> i only have one window open
<zoredache> hrm..
<zoredache> well there is always the 'mean' way
<zoredache> press 'ctrl-alt-esc' and your mouse pointer will turn into an 'x'  anything you click on will be killed
<nikolam> Something about staying on LTS:.. http://ideas.4brad.com/node/486
<nikolam> zoredache, is there an alternative to finding process with ps -A | grep process and killing it in command line?
<nikolam> (After killing gui with ctrl-alt-esc)
<Woo> hmm it doesn't like that command on remote desktop
<Woo> does xubuntu have that problem as well?
<Woo> i can only install updates half the time, really
<Woo> unless i do it in the terminal
<zoredache> nikolam: I am not quite sure what you are asking.  If you want to find kill in one step you can install 'psmisc' and then use 'killall programname'
<nikolam> Ah I would just like that killing GUI means that app is actually closed.
<Woo> linux should have this
<nikolam> Eh, what should me proper procedure to initiate upgrading package of Browser I use (Seamonkey) to newer security-updated version, so that it would appear in Hardy LTS repository as updated package?
<Woo> you open the system monitor, display all open windows and the ability to right click that window and select go to process. right now i don't know what the process that has the frozen update window is called.
<nikolam> Shoul I file security-related bug report about upgrading package?
<nikolam> Woo you can mostly identify it if it is using 100% cpu or something
<zoredache> if there is a package that has a security bug that is in the cureent distro then yes
<Woo> no i can't, system monitor uses 10% and then the rest 0%
<Woo> although i have 100% use due to folding@home, it isn't listed
<nikolam> or you can use accesories>appfinder , find an application name, righ-click it on more information and found out application name
<nikolam> then you can do ps -A | grep appname
<nikolam> and after finding process ID kill it with kill _pid_
<nikolam> or kill -9 _pid_ if it won`t close
<Woo> where is accessories?
<nikolam> also U can use killall appname like zoredache is saying.
<vinnl> Woo, under "Applications"
<nikolam> Woo, If you use Xubuntu, it is under Xfce menu
<nikolam> zoredache, I wuld like to learn to administer Linux/Ubuntu fully from command line (remote ssh administration)
<nikolam> where should i start?
<Woo> I don't see any appfinder under accessories
<vonhalenbach> I did a Xubuntu 8.04 alternate CD install. It is not possible to mount any usb-memory device.
<vonhalenbach> The usb joystick works.
<cody-somerville> I mount usb thumb drives just fine.
<vonhalenbach> On my Kubuntu Feisty the devices work.
<vonhalenbach> Did you use the alterate installer?
<vonhalenbach> Or the lifecd?
<cody-somerville> It shouldn't matter.
<vonhalenbach> dmesg shows something about option #1 could not be chosen, or something.
<vonhalenbach> Did you use the lifecd?
<cody-somerville> I can't remember.
<vonhalenbach> how much memory do you have?
<cody-somerville> 1GB
<vonhalenbach> Then you used the lifecd.
<cody-somerville> I'm pretty sure I used the alternative actually
<vonhalenbach> cody-somerville: Could you try the alternate install CD on a spare computer?
<cody-somerville> vonhalenbach, Why?
<vonhalenbach> To test, where the failure belongs.
<cody-somerville> What failure?
<vonhalenbach> sorry, my english is not very good.
<vonhalenbach> where the error is.
<cody-somerville> What error are we talking about?
<vonhalenbach> Usb works, but i can't mount any usb-Memory-devices.
<cody-somerville> vonhalenbach, It works fine for me.
<vonhalenbach> for me not.
<vinnl> vonhalenbach, what's the difference between USB thumb drives and USB memory devices?
<vonhalenbach> no difference.
<vonhalenbach> I mean thumb drives.
<vinnl> Oh wait xD
<vinnl> That was Cody's line :P
<vonhalenbach> I have several different kinds of it.
<vinnl> vonhalenbach, how many different USB drives have you tried?
<vonhalenbach> I have tried a 512MB memory stick and a multi-connection Usb-Cardreader.
<vonhalenbach> And i own some digital cameras with a usb-memory device, but i did not test them yet.
<vonhalenbach> And a usb-printer with such a device.
<vinnl> vonhalenbach, could you try them?
<vonhalenbach> So we can together search now, where the error is.
<vonhalenbach> They work with my Kubuntu 7.04
<vonhalenbach> Sure, i will connect my printer to the xubuntu computer now.
<vinnl> Hmm, true, then it should work
<vinnl> vonhalenbach, when you type "lsusb" in a terminal, are the devices shown?
<vonhalenbach> maybe it is a driver issue from the kernel?
<vonhalenbach> When i connect the thumbdrive and do a lsusb it hangs for a short while.
<vonhalenbach> with the usb-joystick it works normally.
<vonhalenbach> Usb-Bluetoooth and usb-wlan work too.
<vonhalenbach> i have to search the dmesg for error messages.
<RicoADF> G'day guys
<vinnl> Hey RicoADF
<RicoADF> just formatted my sister's PC and put Xubuntu on it, finally talked her into letting me give Windows the flick (was quite easy since XP was screwing up royally)
<RicoADF> ive just downloaded the flash plugin which I want to install, whats the command again? (been awhile since ive needed to install a file not in the add/remove list lol)
<TheSheep> RicoADF: just install it with synaptics
<TheSheep> synaptic
<RicoADF> so just search for flashplayer-installer?
<vinnl> RicoADF, I believe flashplugin-nonfree
<TheSheep> flashplugin-nonfree
<RicoADF> ah there it is, thanks :), good thing about Linux is once u set ur machine up u dont need to format and setup again, bad thing is its easy to forget how u did it LOL
<vinnl> RicoADF, you might want to consider installing xubuntu-restricted-extras :)
<zoredache> RicoADF: make notes or make a backup of your system and you'll be able to figured out what you did
<RicoADF> thankyou, wilco :)
<vonhalenbach> cody-somerville: With the usb-printer it works. The internal cardreader is supported by xubuntu 8.04
<vonhalenbach> I am happy now.
<cody-somerville> :)
<vonhalenbach> :)
<vinnl> \0/
<TheSheep> \./
<PHANT0Ma> hello, can anybody give your /boot dir from 8.04 ?
<TheSheep> PHANT0Ma: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/79534/
<PHANT0Ma> TheSheep: can you upload grub dir to rapidshare or another place?
<TheSheep> I'd rather not, there are passwords in there
<TheSheep> I have custom config anwyays
<TheSheep> but you should be able to recreate it with grub-install
<PHANT0Ma> =( i need message, stage1 stage2 and fat_stage1_5
<TheSheep> no message here, the rest I can uload
<PHANT0Ma> hmmm...
<PHANT0Ma> maybe default gfxmenu have another name
<TheSheep> PHANT0Ma: http://sheep.art.pl/misc/grub.tar.gz
<PHANT0Ma> TheSheep: thanks!
<Snoopotic> Hi. I just chose another window-style in the window-manager. and after the reboot the task panel is gone :/ now I have to shutdown/reboot by console :/ do oyu have any idea?
<vinnl> Snoopotic, try pressing Alt+F2 and running "xfce4-panel"
<Snoopotic> ah there it is.
<Snoopotic> why was it gone?
<vinnl> I believe it had something to do with RAM, but I'm not sure
<fourChan> attention rescue 6 and engine 12, a still alarm, respond to broad at potters for a shooting victim from the police
<fourChan> attention rescue 6 and engine 12, a still alarm, respond to broad at potters for a shooting victim from the police
<TGD> hi
<TheSheep> hello TGD
<TGD> i love ubuntu
<TGD> and xfce
<TGD> makes a good combo
<David-A> love is a strong word, I have issues with ubuntu and xubuntu, but i "like" them, xubuntu a little more
<TGD> wat issues
<Snoopotic> I tried to use it in 7.10 and wasnt surprised. now I am :D
<TGD> lol
<TGD> kde rules all ov em tho
<Snoopotic> 8.04 is better. esp of that network manager :D
<Snoopotic> I cant I use it on a celeron 450mhz with 128 mb ram :D
<TGD> ubuntu should include ndiswrapper
<TheSheep> kde confuses me -- why does each and every app need to have a menu for changing its colors and fonts?
<TGD> cuz
<TGD> its special
<TGD> lool
<TGD> i think gnome sux
<TheSheep> TGD: may I direct your attention to that awesome xubuntu-offtopic channel that gets underused? :)
<TGD> whats this 4 then
<TheSheep> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TGD> ahh
<TheSheep> Welcome! :)
<TGD> i need help
<TGD> is there a ndiswrapper gui
<TheSheep> ndisgtk
<vonhalenbach> i wish there would be a gui for bluetooth.
<TGD> besides that
<TGD> ill make a bluetooth gui
<TheSheep> vonhalenbach: there are many, depends on what you do through bluetooth
<vonhalenbach> and for wlan to see all clients on the net.
<TGD> i cant install ndisgtk
<TheSheep> vonhalenbach: you mean like wifiradar or something?
<vonhalenbach> Is it possible to see in a gui all mobile phones in the bluetooth range?
<vonhalenbach> yeah.
<TGD> yep
<TGD> why not get windows
<TheSheep> vonhalenbach: yes, there are some gnome bt utils for that
<vonhalenbach> i hate windows.
<TGD> xp is ok
<vonhalenbach> i never tried xp
<TGD> try it
<vonhalenbach> no
<TheSheep> TGD: recommending windows is not really solving anything for xubuntu users, is it?
<TGD> y
<TGD> umm
<TGD> maby
<TGD> windows switched me
<TheSheep> vonhalenbach: try installing bluez-gnome
<vonhalenbach> okay. Thank you!
<TGD> is there a php chan
<TheSheep> vonhalenbach: then bluetooth-properties should list all devices in range
<vonhalenbach> cool!
<TGD> i need a bt adapter
<TGD> for ubuntu
<TGD> recomend me 1 plz
<TGD> england plz
<TheSheep> TGD: http://www.wiili.org/index.php/Compatible_Bluetooth_Devices
<TGD> will ndiswrapper install bt drivers?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TGD> it worked for my graphics card
<TGD> soo sory
<TGD> error
<TGD> hmm
<thinkmassive> in evolution the font of selected items is the same as the background color (of the selected item) until I click somewhere else... has anyone else noticed this?
<thinkmassive> actually it's white until I change focus, then it returns to black
<vinnl> thinkmassive, is this with Xubuntu's default theme?
<thinkmassive> no, is that a function of the theme?
<thinkmassive> it's fine in other app's as far as I've noticed, only evolution shows the bug
<TheSheep> thinkmassive: either that or evolution has the colors hardcoded
<TGD> webmin always works
<thinkmassive> now that you all mention it, I think my text highlight color is usually white...
<thinkmassive> it's just strange how evolution reverts it to black when I defocus the newly selected item, oh well
<TheSheep> thinkmassive: report a bug in evolution :)
<vinnl> Upstream I suppose
<TGD> ubottu has died
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has died
<TGD> why shoulnt i use debian stuff on ubuntu
<TheSheep> TGD: because the packages might be incomatible in nasty and non-obvious ways, leading to brakage and data loss
<TGD> ok so
<TGD> keep the live cd
<TheSheep> data loss as in losing your own files
<TheSheep> or breaking them
<TGD> oh well
<TGD> im used to it
<TheSheep> do it at your own risk
<TheSheep> but don't recommend to others
<TGD> ok
<TGD> i only use ubuntu packagges anyway
<Snoopotic> heh lol
<Snoopotic> in 7.10 it couldnt get into hibernate. now in 8.04 it doesnt come back from hibernate ^^ lol
<TGD> whats better compile php myself ot apt-get?
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: make sure you have enough swap space
<TheSheep> TGD: the latter
<TGD> huh
<Snoopotic> TheSheep ... enough? :D I have 128 MB RAM... and made a 256 MB swappartition.
<TGD> how much swap space i need
<Snoopotic> is it enough? :D my hdd is only 6GB :D
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: well, you need at least as much *free* swap space when you are hibernating as you have ram
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: so unless you normally use 128MB of swap, it's ok
<TGD> make a 2 gig swap space
<TheSheep> TGD: please
<TGD> please
<TGD> itl help
<TGD> alot
<vinnl> TGD, not if you hard drive is only 6GB
<TGD> lol
<David-A> my firefox 2 currently use 86MB ram and 235MB ram+swap. 256MB swap seems a little to little. firefox 3 is said to be better.
<TheSheep> David-A: you can also limit ff2
<David-A> TheSheep: i have tried
<TGD> buy more rar or bigger hdd
<TheSheep> TGD: please
<TGD> please
<TGD> itl help
<TGD> or stripping the os might help
<TheSheep> TGD: can you stop giving these pointless advices, like trying windows xp, buying better hardware, etc.?
<TGD> but u need the know how
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: any messages you get? anything in dmesg?
<Snoopotic> hmm lets see
 * charlie-tca thanks, TheSheep
<Snoopotic> btw I set the boot-flag acpi=force :D
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: if it works...
 * TheSheep tests his hibernation
<Snoopotic> better than without ^^
<Snoopotic> without it doesnt power off, ther I need to power off manually after "halt"-ing
<Snoopotic> whatever i dont really need hibernation :D
<Snoopotic> it might speed up the boot process of that "machine" but maybe it slows down after some reboots rom hibernation :D
<TheSheep> nope, doesn't work
<Snoopotic> ^^
<Snoopotic> do you know if there is any client to do a remote-desktop session to a windows-computer just with its builtin remote desktop? is there a linux client that can handle windows remotedesktop?
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: sure, for starters the one installed by default should handle it
<TheSheep> Snoopotic: there is aso command-line one called 'rdesktop'
<TheSheep> also
<Snoopotic> sure? hmm so you mean I just need to enter the correct port? hmm
<TheSheep> you might need to enable it on the windows side
<thinkmassive> Snoopotic: I use rdesktop all the time and it works great
<thinkmassive> remote desktop is usually disabled by default on XP and Vista though
<Snoopotic> haha nice.
<Snoopotic> yeah im on it now ^^
<Snoopotic> its very fast.
#xubuntu 2008-07-16
<foug> hello
<TheSheep> hi foug
<foug> hi, i'm wondering about pulse audio
<foug> i use ubuntu not xubuntu, but the #ubuntu channel is pretty worthless
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio by default
<foug> ahh, so you don't know anything about it then? ;\
<TheSheep> a little
<TheSheep> what are you wondering about?
<foug> just, where i can access the settings for it
<TheSheep> thare is a number of gui tools
<TheSheep> there
<foug> so, i'd have to download a gui tool first? there isn't one with ubuntu by default
<TheSheep> they are all called pa-something, I think
<TheSheep> try tab-completion in a terminal
<TheSheep> paman, pavucontrol, pavumeter
<TheSheep> and pulseaudio-utils
<foug> allright, thank you
<ramin> can someone help me install a theme/
<ramin> can anyone help?
<alyawn> hi all... I just installed xubuntu (from kubuntu kde4) and I love it.
<alyawn> awesome
<j1mc> :)
<evilbug> what's really the difference as far as aspect is concerned between gnome and xfce? they look VERY similar.
<alyawn> one question: does it come with a default terminal app? I don't see one in my menus.
<alyawn> nvm.... found it
<sliverchair> any recommended html editor with ftp?
<ramin> filezilla?
<ramin> can anyone help me with installing a theme?
<j1mc> evilbug: xfce is largely coded in C, so it is fast.  the codebase is cleaner in xfce, too.
<j1mc> ramin: i can help w/ installing a theme.
<ramin> hey there
<j1mc> hi ramin
<ramin> hi, thanks for coming to the help
<j1mc> so you want to install a theme.  have you downloaded the theme file?
<ramin> indeed, it is http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=56438&forumpage=21
<ramin> it needs to install a theme engine first
<j1mc> ok.  where did you download the file to?
<ramin> and well, i downloaded it
<ramin> i extracted to 2 tarballs
<j1mc> ok.  where did you extract them to?
<ramin> extracted aurora file
<ramin> um
<ramin> /home/ramin/gtkrc
<j1mc> do you want the themes to be available for all users or just you?
<ramin> just me
<ramin> only one user anyway
<j1mc> right
<ramin> as the instructions say
<ramin> i have to do this
<ramin> make install
<ramin> but when I do that
<ramin> it tells me I have no make target 'install'
<j1mc> hm
<j1mc> when you type, sudo apt-get install build-essential   what happens?
<ramin> uh, wait
<j1mc> you need some software to help you build software
<ramin> oh
<ramin> I have to install build-essential
<ramin> should I?
<j1mc> the build-essential package will give you that software, so yes.
<j1mc> otherwise 'make' won't make anything
<ramin> ah, now that makes sense
<ramin> k, it's done installing
<ramin> now let me try
<j1mc> ok
<ramin> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<ramin> I never understand that
<j1mc> did you try, 'sudo make install'
<j1mc> w/o the ' marks?
<ramin> i just did, doesn't work, gives me the same error
<j1mc> did you google that error?
<ramin> that was dumb of me, no, let me do it now
<j1mc> did you run ./configure
<j1mc> and then make
<j1mc> first?
<ramin> yep
<j1mc> ok.  :]
<j1mc> i will try installing it myself, and see what i get.
<ramin> thanks
<ramin> I'll be back in like 10-15 minutes, but if Im not here,
<ramin> just write it out in irc, and i'll read
<shah> hi guys, how to mount windows partitions on my xubuntu
<ramin> jlmc
<ramin> were you able to do anything?
<j1mc> i'm trying
<ramin> k
<j1mc> when i configured the aurora engine, i got  GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<j1mc> so i need to do that first.
<ramin> i see
<ramin> jlmc
<rand0m> can someone tell me how to add a konqueror launcher icon to the panel in xfce ?
<ramin> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<j1mc> ramin: yes  :)
<ramin> so, how did you configure the rest? what did you do for make install
<j1mc> i'm running make now
<ramin> ah
<j1mc> ramin: it worked for me.
<ramin> omg
<ramin> what did you do?
<j1mc> did you use ./configure --prefix=/usr  ?
<j1mc> rand0m: i can help you
<j1mc> rand0m: have you installed konqueror?
<rand0m> absolutely.
<rand0m> .....yes
<rand0m> heh
<ramin> I did that,
<ramin> what did you do next?
<j1mc> just right click on the panel, and select add new item
<j1mc> then select 'launcher'
<j1mc> you can type 'konqueror' in the command line
<ramin> did you just run make?
<rand0m> jlmc: where do I find the icon tho ?
<ramin> alright jlmc, something is happening
<j1mc> rand0m: try /usr/share/icons  ... is there a konqueror icon in there?
<rand0m> nope
<evilbug> i just installed xubuntu on a macbook pro and i'm following the ubuntu instructions to set it up. i'm having a little trouble with this command "gksu gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" how would i run it in xfce?
<j1mc> rand0m: what about /usr/share/applications
<rand0m> newp
<rand0m> wtf.. my mouse just randomly stopped working
<ramin> thank you so much jlmc
<rand0m> the touchpad on my laptop still works
<rand0m> buuut mouse is f
<ramin> I got it to work
<rand0m> ´d
<ramin> a lot easier than I thought it was
<rand0m> brb i need to reboot.. an update completed
<j1mc> rand0m: sorry i can't find the icon.
<j1mc> i should know where it is, but i can't find it.
<j1mc> ramin: glad i was able to help.
<j1mc> enjoy the theme!
<evilbug> and where can i find the power options in xfce?
<rand0m> jlmc, itś all good.. itś probably supposed to be where you said, so the problem is likely that itś not where itś supopsed to be
<rand0m> ok how about this one ?
<rand0m> how come when i just type as usual, with apostropheś, it shows up like that?
<rand0m> accenting letters instead of apostrophizing
<j1mc> evilbug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/243848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243848 in gnome-power-manager "[Xubuntu Hardy] the launcher icon of gnome-power-preferences is not shown in the menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<j1mc> check out that bug
<j1mc> rand0m: when you type 'locale'  what is the result?
<quixot1> I'm trying to install xubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Latitude LS.  (8.04 CD didn't write properly, and I had a 7.10 lying around.)  It needs an 800x600 resolution, but it the LiveCD installs "Default" 1024x768.  Close buttons, menu items all sorts of stuff is off the screen.  Aargh.  I've been searching the web for days.  Anyone know how to deal with this?  I've tried editing xorg.conf, but can't find the magic combination.
<jimmy_the_saint> ﻿I am have noticed a couple issues that I, and others, have had that haven't been solved on the forums.  First, upon returning from suspend, there is no password prompt.  Does anyone know a solution for this?
<ramin> can anyone help me install this,http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-places-plugin
<ramin> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-places-plugin
<jimmy_the_saint> what distro?
<ramin> xubuntu
<ramin> i need help building the tarball, basically
<ramin> version 1.1
<ramin> i extract it,
<ramin> and go to the directory
<ramin> I then type ./configure
<jimmy_the_saint> they are in the repos
<ramin> it goes
<ramin> and then I type make
<ramin> but it says no target file
<ramin> i'll check
<jimmy_the_saint> you can install it via synaptic.  Just search for goodies and look for xfce-goodies
<ramin> k, thank you
<jimmy_the_saint> no problem
<jimmy_the_saint> Anyone know how to enable a password prompt upon returning from suspend?
<ramin> I don't see the one I need though, it is for Places
<jimmy_the_saint> i think that smartbookmark tool is the one you are looking for
<jimmy_the_saint> that is the version on the site
<ramin> I see, well, I just want my harddrives to be listed in Places
<jimmy_the_saint> well try it out, and if it doesn't work, come back!!
<ramin> i just tried xfce4-goodies
<ramin> don't see anything that could help me exactly
<jimmy_the_saint> when you open thunar, you should have a side panel that shows the items on your places menu and your mounted drives
<ramin> well
<ramin> that's the problem
<ramin> my harddrives had to be manually mounted
<ramin> they were mounted into a directory though
<jimmy_the_saint> hmm
<jimmy_the_saint> why did they have to be manually mounted?
<ramin> Im not sure, xubuntu would just not see my NTFS drives, but if I did, fdisk -l, it would find them
<jimmy_the_saint> hmm
<jimmy_the_saint> thats above my head
<ramin> haha
<ramin> yeah, so I just wanted to install that thing, so it would have folder shortcuts leading to the mounted hard drives
<ramin> right now, it's like /media/hde
<jimmy_the_saint> you could add a bookmark in that panel to /media.  that would at least eliminate a lot of mouseclicks
<ramin> how would i do that
<ramin> That's actually what I was meaning to do
<ramin> on xfce, you can't really add things to the places
<jimmy_the_saint> click on the file system bookmark
<jimmy_the_saint> right click on the media icon and select "send to sidebar" (create bookmark)
<ramin> Awesome!
<ramin> Your my hero
<ramin> that is exactly what I wanted
<ramin> thank you
<jimmy_the_saint> right on
<ramin> have you ever had the problem where if you right click on something, the menu goes away all of a sudden, and then you have to keep right clicking?
<jimmy_the_saint> nope
<ramin> weird
<jimmy_the_saint> could be your mouse too
<ramin> indeed
<ramin> especially since im so ghetto
<rand0m> for some reason, my kensington optical mouse just randomly stops working.. even when i change ports it doesn´t work.. when i reboot, it works for a bit but shortly thereafter, stops again
<rand0m> for some reason, my kensington optical mouse just randomly stops working.. even when i change ports it doesn´t work.. when i reboot, it works for a bit but shortly thereafter, stops again
<rand0m> err sorry
<Cobra112> Hozsanna testverek
<Cobra11> Hozsanna
<Kardoso> hi
<AlexCONRAD> hi, are there any respins for xubuntu that has the latest packages?
<AlexCONRAD> that's for CD custmomization
<TheSheep> you mean Intrepid?
<AlexCONRAD> hello TheSheep, I don't know, what's intrepid ?
 * AlexCONRAD 's googling for it
<TheSheep> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<AlexCONRAD> ah, no alpha
<AlexCONRAD> some CD respin with the latest current updates
<TheSheep> the last stable is Hardy
<AlexCONRAD> I just saw there's Xubuntu 8.04.1 Released
<Myrtti> I believe the cd's now downloadable are that
<Myrtti> 8.04.1
<TheSheep> ah, I'm not up to date
<TheSheep> yay, new kernel
<AlexCONRAD> where are the release notes ?
<jokoon> Hello
<jokoon> I have a VERY annoying bug or material problem with my apple ibook G4. When I'm typing the touchpad randomly clicks and I almost don't touch it, How can I deactivate touchpad click ?
<jokoon> because it was possible with gnome
<user1321> hello
<thinkmassive> did anyone else's panels disappear with the 8.04.1 update?
<vinnl> thinkmassive, try pressing Alt+F2 and running "xfce4-panel" :)
<thinkmassive> that gets them back but I don't want to do that everytime
<vinnl> thinkmassive, you shouldn't have to do that every time
<thinkmassive> oh ok, thank you
<vinnl> Once ought to be enough :)
<thinkmassive> my nm-applet has stopped responding too
<vinnl> Hmm... What do you mean by "the 8.04.1 update" by the way? Did you do a fresh install?
<thinkmassive> no, I installed the update that became available this morning
<thinkmassive> the Update Manager told me there were updates available and I actually didn't read through all of them like I usually do, I just remember seeing some kernel updates and a bunch of other stuff
<vinnl> But that's not "the 8.04.1 update", those are just regular update. 8.04.1 is just an updated ISO including all updates up til then
<vinnl> Oh wait...
<vinnl> I get it - it must be because the release announcement only appeared on the website yesterday. My bad :(
<thinkmassive> it doesn't make a difference if I get there using a fresh install from a cd or by downloading and installing updates, I'm still at version 8.04.1
<vinnl> True
<AlexCONRAD> what's the release rate of new ISO updates? like 8.04.1 ?
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, .2 isn't scheduled yet
<vinnl> cody-somerville, I believe it was something like every three months?
<AlexCONRAD> that would be neat
<cody-somerville> vinnl, I strongly doubt it.
<cody-somerville> vinnl, it takes a lot of effort to do a release, even a point release
<vinnl> cody-somerville, AlexCONRAD: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<vinnl> "We also committed, for the first time, to a regular set of point releases for 8.04 LTS. These will start three months after the LTS, and be repeated every six months until the next LTS is out."
<cody-somerville> okay, so every six months
<cody-somerville> that makes more sense
<AlexCONRAD> where can I see releases-notes of the xubuntu kernel?
<AlexCONRAD> is there a README or something ?
<AlexCONRAD> I had problems with my network card (realtek RTL8111C) and I used to patch my kernel. I just upgraded and it seems that my network card now works
<AlexCONRAD> without the patch
<zoredache_> most of the time notes and change logs go into /usr/share/doc/{packagename}
<AlexCONRAD> is that related to kernel.org, or could it be a *buntu fix ?
<AlexCONRAD> zoredache: ok, I'll look here
<zoredache> if something was fixed upstream in the kernel though you might have to look at the upstream change logs which are kernel.org
<zoredache> they may also be included in the kernel docs if if you install the docs package
<AlexCONRAD> there's a commit regarding the driver's module on the kernel's changelog: Sun Apr 27 17:59:52 2008 +0200
<AlexCONRAD> not sure if that's a fix to my problem though
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, You might ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<AlexCONRAD> cody-somerville: thanks, didn't know about that
<cody-somerville> np :)
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, You seem pretty knowledgeable. Would you be interested in helping contribute to Xubuntu?
<AlexCONRAD> cody-somerville: im honored. Although I'm not sure I have the skills for that (nor the time, but little contributions are always nice)
<AlexCONRAD> cody-somerville: what does it consiste in really ?
<AlexCONRAD> consist*
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, Everyone can contribute as little or as much as they like. Xubuntu is a community project and is held up and supported via "many hands make light work".
<vinnl> AlexCONRAD, you might want to join #xubuntu-devel if you're interested :)
 * cody-somerville nods. :)
<AlexCONRAD> what do I get if I sign?
<zoredache> a warm fuzzy feeling for having contributed
<AlexCONRAD> like, be able to commit or so ? have an email @xubuntu ?
<vinnl> It's a great feeling :)
<AlexCONRAD> girls tatooed xubuntu all over the place ?
<vinnl> xD
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, I'm working on getting @xubuntu e-mail addresses for contributors
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, But you'll get nice launchpad badges and if you do well you'll get commit access of course :)
<AlexCONRAD> cody-somerville: dont worry, I'm fine with my email. I just wanted to know if I get any more privilege
<AlexCONRAD> cody-somerville: ok, so it's about contributing on the mailing list and so, right?
<zoredache> it can be said that you get the potential for more privilege
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, hehe. Well, contributing on the mailing list is part of it but there is a lot of other stuff like bug triage, bug fixing, packaging, writing documentation, helping others, and much more.
<AlexCONRAD> well, I'll subscribe xubuntu-devel if it's all the implication it needs
<vinnl> AlexCONRAD, you might also want to see xubuntu.org/devel
<AlexCONRAD> I'm scared about commit, i'd rather have the approval befor e:)
<AlexCONRAD> i only like to commit my own projects
<AlexCONRAD> :)
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, Don't worry. We won't let you break anything :)
<AlexCONRAD> is https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel it ?
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, and if you do, no biggie. We'll help you fix it :)
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, Yup.
<AlexCONRAD> done
<AlexCONRAD> i was following (from very far) the XFCE list already
<AlexCONRAD> although, I'm not desktop user really (yet)
 * cody-somerville nods.
<AlexCONRAD> i'm setting up some kind of setopbox
<AlexCONRAD> automation install (preseed and such)
<cody-somerville> :)
<AlexCONRAD> anyway, I'll be glad to help if I have any chance
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> AlexCONRAD, #xubuntu-devel is a great place to hang out to spot such chances :)
<vinnl> \0/
<AlexCONRAD> brb
<Snoopotic> is there a tool to disable the automatic start on boot of some services like lighttpd & else? or do I have to rmeove them automatically in init.d / rc.d
<vinnl> Snoopotic, there's Applications->System->Services if I'm right
<vinnl> Snoopotic, if not everything is listed there you could install Boot-Up Manager
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off, good luck
<Arth-Vader> in regular Ubuntu, you could browse and connect to computers on a local network. how do i do that in Xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> Arth-Vader, download pyNeighborhood
<cody-somerville> Arth-Vader, or use fusesmb
<Bubalooshi> Hello
<Bubalooshi> Can anybody help me with a problem I've encountered with Ubuntu?
<Bubalooshi> Anybody?
<Myrtti> let me get my crystal ball first
<Bubalooshi> Alright
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bubalooshi> I installed Ubuntu for the first time. I logged in, and everything was fine and dandy. Then I installed 41 updates, restart my computer, and I get a command shell and I do not know how to log in.
<charlie-tca> What is the prompt you get?
<Bubalooshi> (initramfs)
<charlie-tca> try typing  "exit" without the quotes
<charlie-tca> then hit the enter key
<Arth-Vader> ﻿cody-somerville - i think in Ubuntu it was a local FTP connection
<Arth-Vader> my other computer is a Mac
<Bubalooshi> I've tried that, it just clears the screen and makes a new prompt.
<cody-somerville> Arth-Vader, Unfortunately there isn't really anything in Xubuntu currently that can do that.
<Bubalooshi> As in it asks for (initramfs)_ again
<Arth-Vader> okay
<cody-somerville> Arth-Vader, I use curlftps though to mount remote ftp servers though.
<charlie-tca> Give me a minute to look this up
<Bubalooshi> Ok thank you
<Arth-Vader> cody-somerville - is that command line?
<cody-somerville> Arth-Vader, yup
<charlie-tca> Bubalooshi: what is the version of ubuntu
<Bubalooshi> 8.04, downloaded it a couple hours ago
<Bubalooshi> If you want the specific file name, it was ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386
<charlie-tca> Okay, thanks
<charlie-tca> Did you get any errors during the installation?
<Bubalooshi> Do you mean it completely stopped installing?
<Bubalooshi> I didn't have to do anything, it installed.
<charlie-tca> No, while you were putting Xubuntu on the drive
<Bubalooshi> I'm still confused-- I installed it through Windows.
<charlie-tca> You mean you put the cd in the drive and ran it
<Bubalooshi> Yes, that's what I did. I chose the install through Windows option and configured it.
<charlie-tca> Is there a cd still in the drive?
<Bubalooshi> No, I took it out after I logged in and installed the updates.
<Bubalooshi> Told me I had to restart, so I did, and I get this message.
<charlie-tca> Can you try Ctrl-D then. It will either exit this prompt and continuue or it will restart.
<Bubalooshi> I will try that.
<Bubalooshi> It is on this computer and I am on Windows now, so I will be back.
<charlie-tca> Let me know what happens, I'll be here for a couple of hours
<dromer> hmmm, having trouble getting mpd to see my mp3 collection
<dromer> I installed the w32codecs
<dromer> but it still can't see anything
<ablomen> dromer, mp3 isnt covered by w32codecs
<ablomen> you need lame for that :)
<dromer> hmm, thought it was .. well totem can play mp3 anyway (from ffmpeg right?)
<ablomen> yeah
<ablomen> what mpd deamon are you using btw?
<dromer> so mpd still can't see my collection ..
<dromer> mpd == daemon
<dromer> or what version you mean?
<ablomen> heh right, srry bout that :P
<dromer> hmm, not sure what version
<dromer> where can I check? :P
<ablomen> oh yeah not the version, i was just being stupid ;)
<dromer> then what do you want!!
<dromer> :P
<ablomen> anyway try just installing lame
<vinnl> Do you mean client? :)
<dromer> hmmm
<dromer> ncmpc ofcourse ;)
 * vinnl uses three different clients :P
<dromer> which ones? :)
<vinnl> mpc for keyboard shortcuts, the Xfce panel plugin for clicking and (atm) gmpc for when I want more :)
<vinnl> Gotta love mpd :)
<dromer> ok, lol
<dromer> I only use ncmpc and sometimes one of those firefox plugins
<dromer> I found one recently that was pretty cool, can't recall the name though ..
<dromer> ok, lame is installed .. do I restart mpd first or just try to update the db?
<dromer> I made a symlink in /var/lib/mpd/music to the dir containing the files btw
<dromer> ok, didn't work :/
<zoredache> does the mpd users have access to the files?
<Bubalooshi> I am back after I was given help tips, and I have another question.
<cody-somerville> welcome back
<Bubalooshi> Thanks, I have a quick question.
<vinnl> Bring it on :)
<Bubalooshi> I am stuck with my resolution at 800x600
<dromer> zoredache: afaik it does ..
<dromer> hmmm, maybe I need to chown the symlink to mpd
<Bubalooshi> I cannot change it to what I normally use it at, 1280x1024
<zoredache> chowning the link won't do anything
<vinnl> Bubalooshi, which version of Xubunt uare you using?
<Bubalooshi> The newest one, 8.04.1 desktop
<zoredache> dromer:  you might want to try doing something like 'sudo -i -u mpd' or whatever the name of the account is that mpd uses
 * cody-somerville recommends sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
 * cody-somerville and then suggests restarting X.
<dromer> zoredache: doesn't even work .. what do I do then? the symlink is owned by root, could that be it?
<dromer> zoredache: what does that do?
<vinnl> Bubalooshi, have you already tried running displayconfig-gtk?
<zoredache> dromer: it makes you become the mpd user... once you are the mpd user try and cd into /var/lib/mpd/music/whatever
<Bubalooshi> No, I haven't. It is on this same computer, so what should I do after I run that?
<vinnl> Bubalooshi, you can choose your monitor from there (you need to run it as root by the way)
<vinnl> And then you should be able to pick the correct resolution (hopefully :)
<Bubalooshi> Ok, thanks. I'll try that right now.
<dromer> zoredache: can just fine
<dromer> zoredache: cd to that dit that is
<zoredache> as the mpd account?
<dromer> zoredache: yes
<zoredache> well then it probably isn't a permissions issue...
<zoredache> I don't know anything about mpd though.  Maybe it doesn't like the symlinks?
<dromer> it should
<dromer> that's what /var/lib/mpd/music/ is for
<zoredache> is it?  Or are you supposed to put the music in /var/lib/mpd/music
<zoredache> never mind... accourding to the wiki it does support symlinks
<dromer> hehe
<dromer> you are supposed to put symlinks in there
<dromer> yeah i really don't get it, on any system I've worked woth it always worked
<zoredache> dromer: did you see this page 'http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Using_Multiple_Directories_Under_Parent'. It has an interesting comment at the bottem.... For Ubuntu users, if your directories and files are on other devices, like /dev/hda1, you must add mpd user to "plugdev" group.
<zoredache> For more information see: Symbolic_link
<dromer> lemme try and change the dir in mpd.conf to the file-dir directly .. if it can't see the files then ...
<dromer> ok, add mpd to plugdev I gues ?
<zoredache> I would be tempted to try that anyway...  Of course make sure you restart after you make the change
<zoredache> 'restart mpd'
<dromer> -duh- ;)
<Bubalooshi> I have yet another problem :(
<zoredache> we have a buy two get the next free deal today.  Ask away
<Bubalooshi> I can't log into Ubuntu, I get a command shell (initramfs)
<Bubalooshi> On Ubuntu 8.04.1 Desktop, I tried typing exit and Ctrl + D but it doesn't do anything. I was told that earlier.
<zoredache> hrm...
<Bubalooshi> I've been able to load and logon to Ubuntu the first time, I got this error many times, was once again able to log on, and then am getting this shell again.
<dromer> nothing wrong with the shell ;)
<Bubalooshi> I know, I didn't mean to say error :p
<Bubalooshi> I just don't know how to get rid of this so I can logon through the Ubuntu GUI and not this.
<zoredache> if you are in the initramfs shell it is a bit of an error....
<zoredache> nt in that it is a shell, but instead because seeing it usually means some part of the boot process failed
<dromer> zoredache: I can't get mpd added to group plugdev :/
<Bubalooshi> What I CAN tell you is whenever it DOES boot up I ahve to wait a while because it stays at the some swap swap
<ablomen> dromer, sudo adduser mdp plugdev doenst work?
<Bubalooshi> That normally takes at least a minute or a little longer, maybe that has something to do with it?
<dromer> ablomen: hmm, I did $ sudo useradd -G plugdev mpd
<dromer> ablomen: well thnx on that :P
<ablomen> hehe np :)
<dromer> wewt, now it sees the symlink and the db is updated \o/
<ablomen> :)
<Bubalooshi> Is there anything I can do to fix this :( ?
 * dromer anjoying mpd
<dromer> en*
 * vinnl too
 * ablomen isnt, mplayer \o/ :)
<dromer> now to get this raid1/smb setup fixed :#
<vinnl> choice \0/
<ablomen> yep :)
 * dromer reboot to attach other disks
<ablomen> what was that tui again? i forgot the name
<ablomen> (tui as in text user interface)
<ablomen> its on the tip of my toung..
<vinnl> A tui for what?
<ablomen> the tui itself, not for an app
<vinnl> Sorry, no idea what you're talking about :P
<ablomen> ah ncurses
<ablomen> got it :)
<charlie-tca> Bubalooshi: How much memory does that system have?
<vinnl> charlie-tca,  * Bubalooshi has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)) :)
<charlie-tca> Yes, I missed that. Thanks
<dromer> hmmm, wth, mpd can't see the disk anymore :/
<dromer> it's still a member of plugdev, and the disk has the same location (symlink still works ..(
<ablomen> stupid question.. mpd is still running?
<dromer> yes
<dromer> and not still, I had to shutdown and boot up again ..
<ablomen> hmm, did you run mpd with sudo before you rebooted? i saw that tio comming trough
<ablomen> *tip
<dromer> yes, I ran it as sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start
<ablomen> oh ok
<ablomen> hmm
<ablomen> you can play the files in a different player?
<dromer> yes
<ablomen> hmm, and the files are chmodded/owned and the disk is mounted in a way that other users then your user can read them?
<dromer> wel it worked right before I rebooted :P
<ablomen> heh myeah maybe you changed something in fstab or something ;)
<dromer> nope
<ablomen> hmm
<ablomen> ok have no idea then
<dromer> it's a usb-disk that gets automounted on boot
<dromer> same location (symlink still works ..)
<ablomen> oh..
<ablomen> just a thought, but maybe mpd gets started before the drive is mounted?
<ablomen> so the db is empty
<dromer> could be, but updating the db doesn't work
<dromer> restarting mpd doesn't work
<ablomen> meh
<dromer> uhuh
<ablomen> use rhythmbox/mplayer/xmms/whatever :P
<dromer> no F-ing way :/
<ablomen> or just try cp-ing the files from the usb disk to a local folder and use that as the music dir
<ablomen> chown it to mpd etc
<dromer> heh, no way, it's ~60gb of files :P
<dromer> the disk in this machine is like 9gb :P (6.5gb left :P )
<ablomen> the usb disk is formated as fat btw?
<dromer> and besides, it is supposed to work
<dromer> yes, that doesn't matter
<dromer> look, it worked up until I rebooted .. something went wrong :/
<ablomen> well there was a problem in here some time ago. other users then the user that mounted the disk had problems reading/writing the file
<ablomen> that might be it
<ablomen> look, im just trying to help here ;)
<dromer> :P
<ablomen> anyway, since fat doesnt support permissions, it might be worth it to try and mount the disk as the mpd user/your own user
<carbuntu> can someone please remind me how to set four desktops up instead of two?  or where to look for info?  appreciate.
<vinnl> carbuntu, do you have Compiz installed?
<ablomen> carbuntu, if you arnt, settings manager -> workspaces and margins
<carbuntu> i *think* compiz is installed default with hardy int it?
<vinnl> carbuntu, nope
<ablomen> in gnome it is
<vinnl> (Not with Xubuntu, at least)
<ablomen> but then your in the wrong chanel :P
<ablomen> (gnome as in ubuntu without the x in fron t
<ablomen> of it that is) ;)
<AJPowell> hello
<vinnl> Hey AJPowell
<AJPowell> does anyone here have time to help me with a wireless conenction, im new to xubuntu
<vinnl> AJPowell, if it's not too difficult, sure
<AJPowell> ok
<AJPowell> well i have an o2 wireless box
<AJPowell> and a belkin wireless g card
<AJPowell> i have managed to set up the connection after 4 days
<AJPowell> but keep getting random disconnects
<AJPowell> and when disconnected if i do "iwconfig" i get wlan0 essid:off/any" but it should say WirelessNetwork
<AJPowell> am i back?
<ablomen> AJPowell, yep
<AJPowell> sorry bout that
<AJPowell> did u get anything
<ablomen> <AJPowell> and when disconnected if i do "iwconfig" i get wlan0 essid:off/any" but it should say WirelessNetwork << was the last line
<AJPowell> ok cool
<AJPowell> and when i try to reconnect i get trouble getting dhcp
<vinnl> Not sure how to troubleshoot that, but have you tried using the Windows driver?
<AJPowell> i am
<AJPowell> there isnt any other one
<AJPowell> i have to use ndiswrapper
<vinnl> Ah
<AJPowell> do you want to see any iw/if config output?
<AJPowell> or similar
<vinnl> I wouldn't know what to do with it, but perhaps other people would
<AJPowell> post in here or not?
<vinnl> If it's long, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vinnl> (Or another pastebin of course :)
<AJPowell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27829/
<AJPowell> is that how it works?
<vinnl> Yep
<AJPowell> cool
<AJPowell> the network manager in xubuntu is not very helpful at all
<AJPowell> the only way  ican get a connection is to do it in terminal
<vinnl> AJPowell, have you tried using the manual configuration?
<AJPowell> yeah it works for a while, then the essid resets
<AJPowell> i cant work out why
<vinnl> AJPowell, you could try installing another application to manage your wireless network, people have reported success with wicd when network-admin and networkmanager didn't work
<AJPowell> where can i get those and would i have to remove network manager
<charlie-tca> Another suggestion: associate the Access Point. When I ran wireless at home, I had to allow the router to broadcast
<charlie-tca> it.
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, it kept disconnecting.
<AJPowell> charlie: would you be able to advise how?
<AJPowell> sounds useful
<charlie-tca> It should be a setting in the router configuration to broadcast.
<AJPowell> oh, yeah the router is broadcasting its ssid
<vinnl> AJPowell, I'd first try charlie-tca's suggestion, you can install wicd using the instructions on the website, you don't need to remove networkmanager
<AJPowell> i meant the associate access point part?
<charlie-tca> looking it up
<charlie-tca> AJPowell: broadcasting the SSID, also on my LinkSys, set the MTU to1492, it wouldn't work at 1500...
<AJPowell> ok
<AJPowell> well the o2wireless box is set to broadcast its ssid
<AJPowell> but how will i set my mtu?
<charlie-tca> Is there an interface through the web browser?
<AJPowell> yes or i can telnet
<AJPowell> this router isnt a standard thing thugh most stuff is locked down
<AJPowell> its supplied by isp
<AJPowell> :-(
<AJPowell> its called an o2wireless box
<AJPowell> rebranded thompson something or other
<charlie-tca> Oh, then it probably can't be done in it.
<AJPowell> ok
<AJPowell> is that the only way to set mtu?
<AJPowell> in the router
<AJPowell> its not a local setting
<AJPowell> ?
<charlie-tca> You can set it for the wireless card using ..
<vinnl> !punctuation
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AJPowell> yeah sorry bout that
<vinnl> :)
<AJPowell> hey i just download wicd but in the package installer it says error - conflicts with network manager?
<AJPowell> shall i remove network manager?
<vinnl> Oh bummer
<vinnl> AJPowell, I suppose you can remove it and reinstall it if wicd doesn't work either
<AJPowell> ok ill just reboot brb
<vinnl> Oh btw
<AJPowell> yep?
<vinnl> You probably want to download the network-manager and network-manager-gnome packages first so you can reinstall them if you end up without an internet connection
<vinnl> (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=network%20manager&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all)
<vinnl> (Btw, why do you need to reboot? :)
<AJPowell> i can still connect via ethernet
<vinnl> Oh ok
<vinnl> Go ahead then :)
<AJPowell> i assumed i need to because ive uninstalled network manager and still getting conflict message
<vinnl> Conflict message?
<AJPowell> in package installer "Status - Error: Conflicts with the installed package network manager"
<AJPowell> when i click wicd.deb
<vinnl> AJPowell, and you're sure you've uninstalled network-manager?
<vinnl> (A reboot shouldn't be necessary)
<AJPowell> i will check again
<vinnl> (Be sure to click Apply after you've marked the changes in Synaptic ^.^)
<AJPowell> i didnt do it in synaptic
<vinnl> By the way, why did you take the .deb package? http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php mentions how to add a repository
<vinnl> :)
<AJPowell> i did it in Applications>System>Add/emove
<AJPowell> oh ok ill have a look
<vinnl> AJPowell, how did you get wicd.deb?
<AJPowell> err
<AJPowell> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573&package_id=229460&release_id=577210
<vinnl> AJPowell, ah, well, I'd recommend following the instructions on http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php as that'll provide you with automatic updates and automatic removal of network-manager
<AJPowell> ok but it has only instructions for ubuntu not xubuntu
<vinnl> AJPowell, ah, well, the installation instructions are the same, with the only difference that Synaptic is located in Applications->System->Synaptic Package Manager
<AJPowell> i see!
<AJPowell> so i just use synaptic form now on
<AJPowell> never used it befor
<vinnl> Well, Add/Remove... is slightly easier but not all packages are listed there, so for certain tasks you need to use Synaptic
<AJPowell> cool
<vinnl> They do the same behind the scenes though
<AJPowell> how do i aply changes the button is greyed out
<vinnl> Oh, by the way, you're using Xubuntu 8.04 right?
<AJPowell> yeah
<AJPowell> hardy heron lol
<vinnl> Did you use "    deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras" or  "deb http://apt.wicd.net gutsy extras"?
<Kardoso> hi
<vinnl> Hey Kardoso
<AJPowell> havent done that yet. still trying to remove network manager
<AJPowell> i have marked the change and its gone red but i cant click apply?
<vinnl> AJPowell, ah, you don't have to do that manually now
<vinnl> Hmm, that's odd though
<AJPowell> oh ok. lol im a n00b
<vinnl> No problem :)
<Kardoso> Can I install Xubuntu to this computer: 1 GB RAM, Intel Celeron but the harddisk is so small there, I only can give 2 GB space maximum. Can I install Xubuntu there?
<vinnl> Kardoso, that's going to be difficult
<vinnl> Kardoso, at http://www.xubuntu.org/get#requirements you can read "To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk."
<Kardoso> Hmm. thanks
<vinnl> Kardoso, however, you'll have very little room left for documents and applications
<Kardoso> I will try to make more free space
<AJPowell> sorry vinnl, when i go to settings>repositories it is greyed out
<zoredache> the answer is yes, but you can't get everything...  the livecd fits onto a CD
<vinnl> AJPowell, are you running with adminstration (root) rights?
<AJPowell> im not sure
<AJPowell> this is the only account i have set up
<AJPowell> i dont think it asked me if i wanted it to have admin privilidges
<Kardoso> Vinnl, if I replace the documents to an mobile HDD, I'll get more +1 GB free space. Can I install Xubuntu if I can give maximum 3 GB space?
<vinnl> AJPowell, to be sure, can you press Alt+F2 and run "gksudo synaptic"?
<vinnl> Kardoso, well, that means you have 1,5GB left to store your documents and install some stuff on - it's not very much
<Kardoso> Vinnl I dont want store any documents
<vinnl> zoredache, btw, is that 1,5GB correct?
<Kardoso> I store my documents on a big mobile HDD
<Kardoso> (500 GB)
<Kardoso> How can I backup my Xubuntu?
<vinnl> Right... Well, it would work out but it wouldn't be a comfortable experience :P
<vinnl> Kardoso, you have several backup applications
<zoredache> vinnl: I don't know...
<vinnl> I've tried sbackup and that worked well :)
<vinnl> zoredache, too bad :)
<Kardoso> Please should me one
<zoredache> Kardoso: what filesystem is your big hd?
<Kardoso> NTFS
<zoredache> ah, and that is where you where planning on making backups?
<Kardoso> yes
<Kardoso> Can Acronis (from boot CD) backup the Linux file system?
<zoredache> I really like using dirvish for backups, but the backup device must something like ext2/3.
<zoredache> Kardoso: Any linux livecd should be able to backup a linux system
<Kardoso> so if I make an ext2/3 partition then I can backup there?
<zoredache> all the livecd has to do is have support for both your drive, and external drive
<Kardoso> Zoredeache: thanks
<zoredache> then you mount the source and destination and do something like tar -czf /soource/backup.tar.gz /mainfs
<Kardoso> thanks
<vinnl> Kardoso, do you want periodical backups or just a one-time backup?
<Kardoso> Just one-time backu
<zoredache> if you want an image style backup similar to ghost, then something like partimage should work too
<charlie-tca> AJPowell: Been a long time, set MTU in you /etc/network/interfaces file using mtu 1492
<vinnl> Kardoso, then zoredache's suggestion should work fine :)
<Kardoso> Zoredache: yes, I want that but I am not sure Ghost or Acronis can backup ext2/3 file system. Can they?
<paoligno> hi. i want to buy this notebook: SONY SZ71E/B T7250 2GB 160GB DL 13.3" VHP      . how can i know if it's fully compatible with ubuntu?
<paoligno> with Xubuntu
<zoredache> Kardoso: I think ghost can backup ext3 with versions later then v 8
<paoligno> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<zoredache> which I think means any version after 2000
<Kardoso> I have Ghost 9
<Kardoso> Ok, thanks all help. I logoff, bye all have a nice day
<steven_> i have got a question
<steven_> every time i plug in my external drive
<steven_> t mounts fine
<steven_> but when i right click and press unmount it works fine
<steven_> then auto mounts again immediately
<steven_> i would like to permanently unmount it until i choose to remount drive
<steven_> cody-somerville any ideas?
<cody-somerville> steven_, how do you know it is remounting?
<steven_> no idea cody
<steven_> in /media
<steven_> there is two mount points i think
<steven_> one is WD passport
<steven_> the name of the drive
<steven_> the second is WD Passport_
<steven_> when drive is connected WD Passport_ has eveything in it
<steven_> WD Passport exists whether or not the external is connected
<steven_> any ideas?
<steven_> i quickly checked forums and launchpad
<steven_> should i delete first point?
<steven_> i know it remounts cuz as soon as i right click and hit unmount, it pops up in thunar again and displays its contents
<steven_> then i can hit unmount again
<steven_> but it goes in circles
<steven_> i am lost
<steven_> i don't wanna lose data
<AlexJamesPowell> winnl u still here?
<AlexJamesPowell> vinnl***
<AlexJamesPowell> can anyone help, when i do iwconfig i see an interface which i didnt set up
<AlexJamesPowell> it says wlan0:avahi
<steven_> hmmmm
<steven_> you use wireshark?
<steven_> or ethereal?
<AlexJamesPowell> if there is anyone here who can help with wireless networking can you let me know?
<steven_> alex
<steven_> did you try to use ethereal or wireshark
<steven_> did you do anything under root?
<AlexJamesPowell> no i dont know how to get in root
<AlexJamesPowell> i used wifi-radar
<steven_> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/wireless.html
<AlexJamesPowell> currently using wicd
<steven_> wifi-radar?
<steven_> hmmm
<AlexJamesPowell> and ive read that thing about 20 times
<AlexJamesPowell> its useless
<AlexJamesPowell> in this situation
<AlexJamesPowell> i am having trouble setting my essid on wlan0 atm
<steven_> hmmm
<steven_> sorry
<steven_> lol
<AlexJamesPowell> i am typing this in terminal: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid WirelessNetwork
<steven_> you don't sudo anything?
<charlie-tca> AlexJamesPowell: the avahi interface is set up by the operating system.
<AlexJamesPowell> but when i do iwconfig, it still says wlan0 essid off/any
<steven_> avahi messed me up once
<AlexJamesPowell> thanks charlie
<steven_> lemme think about it real fast
<AlexJamesPowell> wasnt there until today though
<AlexJamesPowell> iwconfig
<AlexJamesPowell> lol sorry meant to type that in terminal
<AlexJamesPowell> am i still connected?
<ablomen> yeah
<AlexJamesPowell> cool
<AlexJamesPowell> anyone know how to see if my device is on or off with the lshw -C network command?
<AlexJamesPowell> i cant see where it says on or off?
<charlie-tca> Try iwlist wlan0 scan
<charlie-tca> AlexJamesPowell: you should be able to set the essid using iwconfig wlan0 essid "ssid" putting your ssid in without quotes
<AlexJamesPowell> yes i have done that but it isnt storing the essid
<AlexJamesPowell> if i type iwconfig wlan0 after doing that it still says essid off/any
<AlexJamesPowell> charlie: i done the iwlist and can see my network there
<charlie-tca> That means it has to be turned on, and it will take me longer to find.
<AlexJamesPowell> what will take you longer to find?
<charlie-tca> how to turn it on
<AlexJamesPowell> what needs to be turned on then?
<AlexJamesPowell> sorry if im being stupid
<charlie-tca> Not stupid, they seem like very good questions. The ssid has to be turned on in the wireless card
<AlexJamesPowell> oh i see
<AlexJamesPowell> it has been set before
<AlexJamesPowell> but it loses it or turns it off again or something
<charlie-tca> It's just been over 2 years now since I took my cards out of the computers.
<AlexJamesPowell> took your wifi cards out?
<charlie-tca> Yes, I quit using wireless with Dapper 6.06
<AlexJamesPowell> lol why too much hassle?
<charlie-tca> You can set most things in interfaces, if you know the right wording. I think most of it is in man interfaces.
<AlexJamesPowell> ok ill have a look
<charlie-tca> in order to set the ssid permanently, you need to experiment a little. sometimes it is essid "aaaa", sometimes it is ssid="aaaa"
<charlie-tca> Makes it a lot more difficult.
<AlexJamesPowell> i will try ssid
<AlexJamesPowell> unknown command "ssid"
<charlie-tca> :(
<AlexJamesPowell> where do i find interfaces?
<AlexJamesPowell> in /dev?
<charlie-tca> /etc/network
<AlexJamesPowell> http://pastebin.com/d7377a686
<AlexJamesPowell> see anything wrong?
<vinnl> Yeah, you just posted your WEP key :P
<AlexJamesPowell> lol yeah i just noticed that
<AlexJamesPowell> good job its low range
<AlexJamesPowell> wifi
<AlexJamesPowell> according to that the essid is set isnt it?
<charlie-tca> Yes, if that matches the essid in the router.
<AlexJamesPowell> yeah itr does
<AlexJamesPowell> do you know what the auto wlan0 bit means?
<charlie-tca> Supposed to make it auto run on boot
<charlie-tca> But, I'm not sure about the address in there if you are using dhcp
<AlexJamesPowell> yeah thats what i was thinking
<AlexJamesPowell> what should i do, delete it?
<charlie-tca> Isn't that a static address?
<charlie-tca> Did you add it?
<AlexJamesPowell> no
<AlexJamesPowell> maybe when i was trying to use wifi-radar
<AlexJamesPowell> but the ip of my router is actually diff. to that one
<AlexJamesPowell> where it says address: thats my ip
<AlexJamesPowell> gateway is my router
<AlexJamesPowell> and i donno the other 1
<AlexJamesPowell> what should i do, delete the numbers or the whole line?
<charlie-tca> yes, that is correct. That should then be not there, I think. Use # at the beginning of the line to comment it out
<charlie-tca> then use /etc/init.d/networking restart to restart networking.
<AlexJamesPowell> ok
<AlexJamesPowell> when i click save i get writing error
<AlexJamesPowell> ermm, is it because im using abiword?
<vinnl> AlexJamesPowell, try running "sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces" :)
<charlie-tca> I have to leave soon. The write error is because root owns the file. Open terminal, use sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces to edit
<charlie-tca> Either one, I forget mousepad for some reason. Probably old age?
<charlie-tca> The same with the restart, use sudo in front, please
<AlexJamesPowell> hmm
<AlexJamesPowell> http://pastebin.com/mb0d1e56
<charlie-tca> What's that?
<AlexJamesPowell> its what happened when i did the restart
<AlexJamesPowell> any ideas?
<charlie-tca> Yep, try Applications -> System -> Network; click that connection, then Properties. What is configuration?
<AlexJamesPowell> essid is right, wep is on, key is ther, dhcp is on
<charlie-tca> What is Configuration there? Does it say static or ?
<charlie-tca> That should be Connections - click on wlan0 - properties
<charlie-tca> If it is DHCP, close properties and look under General. What is in Domain name?
<MXIIA> Sorry to interrupt, but does Xubuntu allow you to delete
<MXIIA> Windows upon installation?
<vinnl> MXIIA, yep
<dromer> just delete it's partition from the partition-table
<MXIIA> ok, thanks vinnl and dromer
<charlie-tca> AlexJamesPowell: Did I lose you?\
<vinnl> AJP1234567 = AlexJamesPowell?
<charlie-tca> Am I behind again? I show both names.
<vinnl> I can see both too
<MXIIA> so can I
<charlie-tca> Whew!
<charlie-tca> Well anyway, gotta go to my grandson's soccer games now. If he comes back, try to get him to connect without the WEP.
<vinnl> charlie-tca, that worked before
<vinnl> Anyway, good luck to your grandson charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> Then the key is wrong in the router, I think. They have to match including case.
<AJP1234567> charlie?
<vinnl> AJP1234567, he just left
<vinnl> AJP1234567, he said that if you can connect without WEP, the WEP key is probably wrong in the router
<vinnl> AJP1234567, <charlie-tca> Then the key is wrong in the router, I think. They have to match including case.
#xubuntu 2008-07-17
<MeanderingCode> Question about "alternate install":  Will this method install the current repository version of all packages?  ("Desktop" just installs what is in the image)
<MXIIA> How many tests are there in the Memory test?
<AlexJP> hi, anyone awake?
<MXIIA> doesn't look like it
<AlexJP> lol
<AlexJP> do you know anything about wpa supplicant?
<MXIIA> no, sorry
<MXIIA> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MXIIA> !supplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supplicant
<MXIIA> !wpa supplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa supplicant
<MXIIA> sorry :p
<AlexJP> cheers
<AlexJP> do you use wifi?
<MXIIA> yes, but i have ubuntu, I am trying to put xubuntu on my laptop
<wbadger> hello, does anyone else get a corrupted archive error for package linux-libc-dev?
<evilbug> i just switched over from ubuntu and i need a little help navigating around xfce, can anyone help?
<evilbug> one thing i'm trying to do is add stuff to the top panel. in gnome i'd just drag and drop the app from "Applications" onto the panel, it doesn't work that way.
<craigbass1976> Anyone experienced wick slowness when booting from the livecd?  I realize things will be quite a bit slower than an install, but this box runs XP, and I waited a half hour or better to get to the desktop.  CD was spinning the whole time, I checked it for errors, but I only get a pointer that has a huge delay, and blank blue wallpaper.  Hardy Heron
<zoredache> craigbass1976: what cpu and how much ram?
<craigbass1976> I don't know.  I can't seem to get into the BIOS, so I'll have to boot into windows and check it out.  That'sonly a little faster....
<evilbug> my internet connection died :( restating the problem.
<evilbug> i just switched to xubuntu and i need a little help learning how to do some things and know my way around it. can anyone help me out?
<zoredache> craigbass1976: if linux booted we can find that info out pretty easily
<zoredache> if start a terminal and do a 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and 'cat /proc/meminfo' you will get information about your cpus and memory
<cody-somerville> evilbug, just ask your question :]
<evilbug> k. i'd like to know how i can add apps to the [top] panel (it was easy with gnome), how i can turn off trackpad click, set startup apps/commands.
<evilbug> and how to access the power preferences panel.
<cody-somerville> Right click panel, click add new item
<cody-somerville> To set startup apps/commands, Applications > Settings > Settings Manager, and then click Autostarted Apps
<cody-somerville> To access power preferences panel, you'll have to execute gnome-power-preferences
<craigbass1976> zoredache, ahh.  1.10 ghz processor with 128 megs of ram.  Not so god
<craigbass1976> good
<craigbass1976> zoredache, I couldn't get a terminal in xub...
<zoredache> craigbass1976: your processor is ok, but you really need more ram for the livecd to work
<zoredache> 192 is required more is reccomended
<craigbass1976> zoredache, well, how about just the install then?
<craigbass1976> Will installed xub run ok?
<zoredache> craigbass1976: for that you want to look at the alternate installer
<zoredache> craigbass1976: it will run, but some memory hungry applications (firefox) won't do so well
<zoredache> !lowmem | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<zoredache> there are some pointers there that include things you turn off...
<craigbass1976> zoredache, and I have to download another cd....
<zoredache> yes, that is true
<craigbass1976> BAH!  ok
<craigbass1976> Actually, I'll see if I have some memory kicking around
<craigbass1976> I'm out!  THanks for the links.  I've never had to worry about low mem systems before
<evilbug> cody-somerville- i still can't figure out how to add custom apps to the panel.
<thomas__> does anyone happen to know how to enable 3D acceleration for the 915 chipset
<evilbug> how do i add a terminal icon to the panel?
<evilbug> it's telling me that the "terminal" command isn't valid.
<Odd-rationale> maybe xfce-terminal ? i don't remember...
<zoredache> I believe it is 'xfce4-terminal' if you want the xfce terminal.  You could also use xterm, or others if you have a preference
<evilbug> how can i add those system monitors to my desktop?
<cody-somerville> gdesklets
<evilbug> thanks! :)
<evilbug> i'm on a macbook pro. with gnome i was able to mount my osx partition easily since it showed up under Places. how can i see it now, it's not showing up.
<evilbug> what about installing new icon packs?
<moj0rising> hello.
<moj0rising> anyone know how to stretch the panel across the bottom of the screen?
<zoredache> right click on it, and choose customize
<zoredache> make sure it says full width
<tzd> hi guys and girls! Have a question regarding xubuntu and wine. Is it possible to run wine in xubuntu please?
<RyanVanDiemen> hi tzd: yes, sure it is, you can run wine in any linux distro
<tzd> RyanVanDiemen: ah great, thanks! Installing xubuntu as we speak and for the time being all i need to work is wine since i need to try something out :) Now i know i haven't installed it in vain, cheers! :)
<RyanVanDiemen> no problem :)
<tzd> how do i find "my network places" or something equivalent in xubuntu please? Got a few samba shares but can't find where or how to access these within xubuntu
<TheSheep> tzd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<tzd> TheSheep: gosh... well im off to some modding now then, cheers :)
<jdawiz> I think I looked everywhere.  Is there away beside installing nautilus that I can "connect to server" like in ubuntu.  What I really want is a good gui file sharing technique that uses something like ssh
<TheSheep> jdawiz: sshfs
<TheSheep> jdawiz: with fuse
<jdawiz> thanks i will look into that
<heath> is there anything for xfce like yakuake ?
<TheSheep> you can install it
<jussi01> there is a gnome one, Im just trying to remember the namer
<TheSheep> tilda
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4+cvs20071012-1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 308 kB
<heath> cool thanks!
<TheSheep> yeahconsole too
<heath> "yeahconsole" ?
<heath> lol... ubottu
<TheSheep> !info yeahconsole
<ubottu> yeahconsole (source: yeahconsole): drop-down X terminal emulator wrapper. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i make the width of the applications menu larger
<CostaRicanQuaker> as in how do i increase the size of the actual applications menu
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's too wee
<TheSheep> you can type somethinglonger than 'applications' into it...
<CostaRicanQuaker> how=
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean i'm gcool with applications
<CostaRicanQuaker> but how do i make the actual menu where it says network etc
<CostaRicanQuaker> become bigger
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've poor sight
<TheSheep> CostaRicanQuaker: you want bigger fonts? you can set the font in settings->setting manager->user interface settings
<CostaRicanQuaker> no, like the...actual menu
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want it to be kde size
<TheSheep> no idea what you mean and how to do it
<CostaRicanQuaker> like if you click on applications on xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> there's a little menu
<CostaRicanQuaker> not verymany inches long
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want it big
<TheSheep> then increase the font size -- then it will be bigger to accomodate the larger font
<TheSheep> I can't see how big empty space in the menu would help
<CostaRicanQuaker> thankyou Thesheep
<CostaRicanQuaker> i leave now
<solotim> hello, is there anyone using Empathy in Xubuntu?
<solotim> I found a bug, which seems to be the bug of Empathy, and I reported to bugzilla.gnome, but the devleoper of Empahty said the one has bug is my window manager but not Empathy. I just can't figure out. Is there anyone have the same problem with me? see: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541969 for details. Thanks
<ubottu> Gnome bug 541969 in contact list ""show/hide contact list" doesn't work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<solotim> hi, ubottu, :-D
<solotim> You are right, that's my post.
<TheSheep> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<totalwormage> !TheSheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thesheep
<totalwormage> :O!
<solotim> :-*
<TheSheep> solotim: anyways, xfce's window manage ir xfwm4
<TheSheep> is
<solotim> oh. I see. I thought 'style' is wm, i was wrong.
<TheSheep> and it's a common thing that gnome developers make things that only work under metacity and compiz while ignoring any specifications and other window managers
<TheSheep> window manager is the application that places your windows on the screen
<solotim> Thank you.
<Bubalooshi> Hello everybody, I am back with a problem.
<Bubalooshi> Whenever I try to boot up Ubuntu, I get a command shell (initramfs) and I cannot proceed to logging on.
<Bubalooshi> I have Ubuntu 8.04.1-Desktop for those helping.
<Bubalooshi> Vinnl!
<vinnl> Bubalooshi! :)
<Bubalooshi> I has a problem still X_X
<vinnl> :(
<vinnl> What's the problem?
<Bubalooshi> Whenever I try to boot up Ubuntu, I get the command shell (initramfs) and I cannot logon. Or do anything.
<vinnl> Ow :(
<Bubalooshi> I heard yesterday it may be a problem with booting up, which sounds right, but I have no idea how to fix it.
<vinnl> Me neither, unfortunately
<Bubalooshi> You know anybody that might be able to help me?
<vinnl> The people in #xubuntu :P
<vinnl> Bubalooshi, or perhaps you could try the xubuntu-users mailinglist
<Bubalooshi> What's that?
<vinnl> Bubalooshi, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<vinnl> When you subscribe to it, you will get all emails sent to that list in your inbox
<vinnl> And when you send an email yourself, all other subscribers will receive
<vinnl> *it
<vinnl> (Also people who aren't in your timezone and thus can't be on IRC when you are)
<Bubalooshi> Yeah that's what I was thinking. :p
<vinnl> And perhaps a message on the Ubuntu forums can help too
<Bubalooshi> So it's kinda like a forum through e-mailing?
<vinnl> Bubalooshi, yep
<vinnl> Bubalooshi, a forum where every post is sent to your inbox
<Bubalooshi> Do you think the forum is better? I just subscribed to it, but do you think the forum is good too?
<vinnl> Bubalooshi, there are a *lot* of knowledgeable people on the forum
<vinnl> You might not have that much luck with Xubuntu-specific problems, but a problem like this should have a good chance there
<Bubalooshi> Alright, I'm registering right now.
<Bubalooshi> Thanks.
<vinnl> good luck :)
<Bubalooshi> I have a n00b question.
<Bubalooshi> Whaich board do you think I most appropriate for this? There's so many.
<vinnl> Hmm, let me see
<vinnl> Bubalooshi, this happens every time, since you've installed Xubuntu?
<Bubalooshi> That's the problem... I've been able to get through only two times.
<Bubalooshi> The first time after install, and then I got the problem many times.
<Bubalooshi> Then randomly it worked again.
<vinnl> That's strange
<vinnl> Well, I'd go for either General Help or Installation & Upgrades
<Bubalooshi> Alright, thanks.
<vinnl> Hmm, General Help then, I'd say :)
<simbacat> G'day, I'm looking for some help with automounting ntfs... worked until I upgraded to the latest kernel (.19), now it mounts external hdd as read-only
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<simbacat> both ntfs-3g and ntfs-config are installed
<TheSheep> simbacat: is 'fuse' loaded? try 'lsmod | grep fuse'
<simbacat> problem is, it keeps automounting external NTFS disks with the ro option
<TheSheep> can you just add a line to your fstab and tell it to mount rw?
<simbacat> TheSheep: yes, fuse is loaded
<simbacat> I could, but then I will have to add an entry for every external NTFS disk
<TheSheep> hw many of them do you have?
<simbacat> We work with lots of digital media and get clients with many hdds
<TheSheep> I see
<simbacat> So far it mounted drives just fine
<TheSheep> maybe someone else will know, r you could check the forum and bugtracker -- maybe there is a workaround already
<simbacat> Thanks
<simbacat> I will look around
<xaer0> hello
<xaer0> i think i may have a broken system :(
<vinnl> Oh my :)
<xaer0> well its working now but i need some help
<vinnl> What's the problem?
<xaer0> is there a command to list all dependencies currently installed?
<vinnl> xaer0, dependencies of what?
<AlexCONRAD> xaer0: all packages?
<xaer0> yes all packages
<AlexCONRAD> dpkg --help might help
<AlexCONRAD> xaer0: dpkg --list
<arf`_> xaer0: either "dpkg --get-selections" or "aptitude search ~i"
<xaer0> lets see if i can explain what i have done :P
<xaer0> k, started with ubuntu, then installed xu, then installed ku, than openGEU ... desided that i didnt need ubuntu or KDE anymore.. tried to remove everything related to them
<AlexCONRAD> :)
<xaer0> so far im lost
<vinnl> xaer0, so what's the problem? Missing some packages?
<xaer0> but its working after i reinstalled gdm LOL that was a mistake
<xaer0> so GDM is my default
<arf`_> xaer0: a smooth way could be to put what you want to keep as manually installed, and tu put everything else as automatically installed
<AlexCONRAD> yeah, when you uninstall gnome, it removes GDM
<AlexCONRAD> which is needed for xfce to start up
<xaer0> well GDM is screwing up my Log In window by not displaying it all
<AlexCONRAD> (well, I guess you can start xfce another way though)
<xaer0> like half the log in screen is not visable
<vinnl> xaer0, is xubuntu-desktop still installed?
<vinnl> Oh
<xaer0> ya you could use XDM for xubuntu
<vinnl> xaer0, you mean you can only see half of it?
<xaer0> yes\
<vinnl> I've had that problem too
<xaer0> -desktop not installed
<xaer0> install that?
<vinnl> Or at least, I could only see the top left corner
<vinnl> xaer0, if you want Xubuntu, yes :)
<xaer0> ya top left here Vinnl too!
<vinnl> xaer0, could you paste the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<xaer0> ah.... after i select xubuntu-desktop it lists a bunch of files to be installed
<AlexCONRAD> xaer0: that might be a good sign
<vinnl> :)
<vinnl> (It won't solve your problem though, I believe)
<vinnl> (But it might solve others :)
<xaer0> ya fix so links/files.. like pidgin and brasero
<AlexCONRAD> xaer0: that's a "minimal" setup I have: build-essential gdm xfonts-base xserver-xorg libgl1-mesa-dri xfce4-session xfwm4 xfdesktop4 xfce4-panel xfce4-terminal xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-mcs-plugins-extra xfce4-mcs-plugins-extra gtk2-engines-murrine tango-icon-theme ttf-dejavu-core dmz-cursor-theme xubuntu-default-settings thunar thunar-archive-plugin
<xaer0> after selecting xubuntu desktop... it will install 65 packages :(
<AlexCONRAD> by making sure those are installed, you should have something acceptable
<AlexCONRAD> xaer0: XFCE requires a few packages to run
<vinnl> xaer0, those are the default Xubuntu packages :)
<xaer0> oh okay :-D
<xaer0> im going to pastebin something
<vinnl> Yes please
<xaer0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28046/
<xaer0> for some reason i have to use nvidia-xconfig to get my display/resolution to work properly
<xaer0> its these damn restricted drivers
<vinnl> xaer0, see my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/242611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242611 in gdm "Only the top left corner of the GDM is shown (dup-of: 216871)" [Low,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216871 in gdm "gdm uses incorrect resolution" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vinnl> I can't see the line that should be fixed in your file though
<vinnl> xaer0, this might be the fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/216871/comments/16
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216871 in gdm "gdm uses incorrect resolution" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xaer0> vinnl: the last link you sent sould work?
<vinnl> xaer0, I think so
<vinnl> xaer0, be sure to make a backup of /etc/gdm/Init/Default in advance though
<xaer0> noted. :L)
<xaer0> vinnl: i dont understand that last link fully
<xaer0> i dont see the device name VGA-O
<xaer0> but i see Screen-0
<vinnl> Is that your monitor?
<xaer0> Screen-0 Is
<vinnl> OK, I'd use that then :)
<xaer0> well BRB...
<vinnl> Good luck :(
<vinnl> *:)
 * AlexCONRAD has finger crossed :)
 * vinnl too :)
<xaer0> no sir you are incorrect
<vinnl> >.<
 * xaer0 bashes head on keyboard
<vinnl> xaer0, what was the line you added to /etc/gdm/Init/Default?
<xaer0> oh a crash report
<xaer0> right now :(
<vinnl> For which application?
<xaer0> oh just an applet
<vinnl> Oh OK
<vinnl> So what was the line you added to /etc/gdm/Init/Default?
<xaer0> xrandr --output Screen-0 --mode 1280x960
<xaer0> oh bug package gucharmap 1:2.22.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127package gucharmap 1:2.22.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127"
<vinnl> Too bad, that sounds correct :P
<xaer0> sorry quoted twice
<vinnl> Oh wait
<vinnl> That sounds like an unrelated problem :P
<xaer0> ya i knkow
<vinnl> xaer0, can you run "sudo displayconfig-gtk" and set the correct resolution with that?
<xaer0> know
<xaer0> lets try that vinnl
<xaer0> ... oh wait a sec.. it that totally unrelated to my nv settings and xorg.config?
<vinnl> xaer0, no, that application also modifies xorg.conf
<vinnl> However, I used that to set my resolution, and it added a "Virtual ..." line to my xorg.conf which I could edit so gdm would use the correct resolution
<xaer0> i cant test with that
<vinnl> I couldn't either, don't think that's a problem
<xaer0> so just pick the current res?
<vinnl> It automatically makes a backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1
<vinnl> xaer0, yeah
<xaer0> it restarted X
<xaer0> with the right res
<vinnl> gdm too?
<xaer0> the screen when black and asked me if i wanted to keep current display
<xaer0> gdm is in my default debian startup config
<xaer0> i use $ sudo rcconf
<vinnl> But is your problem solved? If not, is there a line with "Virtual" in your xorg.conf?
<xaer0> i dont see Virtual in my Xorg
<xaer0> so i just restart to whats going on?
<xaer0> or can i just crtl+alt+backspace it?
<xaer0> oh shit.. i see Virtual under section "screen"
<vinnl> And does it mention the resolution you want?
<xaer0> its "Virtual 1856  1392"
<vinnl> Right, if you correct that gdm should work
<xaer0> ...
<vinnl> ?
<xaer0> just remove the Virtual Line?
<vinnl> No, replace 1856 with 1280 and 1392 with 960
<xaer0> that easy ?
<xaer0> LOL
<vinnl> ^.^
<xaer0> f**k balls.. is how the Angry Video Game Nerd would put it
<xaer0> LOL
<xaer0> so to test i just restart?
<vinnl> First save the file :)
<xaer0> saved
<vinnl> And then you can logout and log back in again
<xaer0> k brb
<xaer0> thanks.
<vinnl> OK :)
<vinnl> np :)
<vinnl> *crosses fingers again*
<vinnl> :)
<AlexCONRAD> :)
<vinnl> Ah well, I did the same thing and it worked for me, so... :)
<vinnl> Hmm, he/she should be coming back now I think... :(
<vinnl> Damn
<AlexCONRAD> vinnl: maybe he's switching to fedora :)
<vinnl> :(
<vinnl> I feel really bad about myself now
<AlexCONRAD> vinnl: naaah
<AlexCONRAD> he installed/removed desktops multiple times
<AlexCONRAD> he got lost
<vinnl> Hmm true
<AlexCONRAD> I'd backup my personnal stuff and reinstall a clean xubuntu
<xaer0> gr...
<xaer0> resolution out of range :(
<AlexCONRAD> lower the res
<vinnl> Ah, you're still alive, great :)
<xaer0> hade to go 1152x864
<xaer0> but 1280x960 worked
<xaer0> before :(
<vinnl> It might be that something resulting of all the desktop changes causes additional problems :
<vinnl> *:(
<xaer0> under virtual settings is there away to chnage the rate?
<vinnl> xaer0, I believe you could do that with displayconfig-gtk
<xaer0> grr nope
<xaer0> my refresh rates arent correct
<xaer0> 1152x864 ... my monitor makes this high pitched sound
<xaer0> 1024x768 for now :(
 * vinnl is still wondering how he ever managed to live with that :P
<xaer0> well i can deal
<xaer0> i started with 1024x768 ... that was kick ass with 3.11 and 95b
<vinnl> Perhaps if you set it now with nvidia-xconfig it will restore the resolution you want without removing the solution for your gdm problem?
<vinnl> ^.^
<vinnl> I used that on ME and when I just started using Xubuntu
<vinnl> Heck, that was on the same computer I'm still using today :S
<xaer0> heh
<xaer0> well ya maybe some nvidia-xconfig work :-D then just add the virtual settings to it :L)
<vinnl> That might help too
<vinnl> Worth trying :P
<xaer0> removing all this KDE bulls**i
<xaer0> all i want is Xubuntu and OpenGEU
<xaer0> openGEU is Ubuntu using Enlightenment :L)
<vinnl> xaer0, you might want to try starting from scratch
<vinnl> Probably a lot cleaner :)
<xaer0> the problem is i dont
<xaer0> i have a windows xp and a opensuse 11.0 install on here
<AlexCONRAD> I upgraded to 8.04.1, my ball mouse is no longer seen.
<AlexCONRAD> fresh install from 8.04.1 iso (customized though)
<vinnl> xaer0, can't you just overwrite Xubuntu's partitions?
<xaer0> just removing some of these programs i dont use
<xaer0> well.. i should just restart.. but that would require the moving of files from one partition to another
<xaer0> over 6GBs of Naruto Shippuden
<vinnl> Ah
<vinnl> Next time you install, use a separate /home partition :)
<xaer0> i like were i got Xubuntu at right now
<vinnl> Ah :)
<xaer0> :(
<xaer0> ya i should just do it
<vinnl> I like starting afresh because I can start discovering cool new applications again :)
<xaer0> yep here we go moving files from EXT3 to NTFS
<xaer0> i like SUSEs grub display
<xaer0> i installed WindowsXP first so Xubuntu's grub should have no problme
<xaer0> and Xubuntu should pick up SUSE fine on the install
<xaer0> nero linux sould be fun to find again LOL
<vinnl> :P
<xaer0> it runs better with my DVD burner... K3B seems to overburn every DVD ive made
<xaer0> well every DVD ive tried to fill to capacity
<xaer0> 4.3 GBs
<xaer0> all i have installed now is Xubuntu and OpenGEU.. and I still havent fixed my problems.
<xaer0> ya a clean install is best
<xaer0> i really wish i hate a SATA2 drive
<xaer0> *i had.. sticking with a IDE drive
<xaer0> so what program is the best for Nvidia? Envy?
<vinnl> I don't know, I've managed with just the restricted drivers manager
<vinnl> I know some people do no recommend envy, but then again, a lot of people also report it to work
<zoredache> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<xaer0> envy is a front-in installer
<vinnl> Ah :)
<vinnl> I'm off - dinner
<vinnl> Bye
<xaer0> well im off
<xaer0> time to reinstall Xubuntu and moving of files
<CatfishD> hah
<juantelez> hi, I have this stupid question: this tutorial  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen works for Xubuntu too?
<vinnl> juantelez, as far as I can see it does
<juantelez> vinnl: thaks, so... the xorg.conf files and other, are all in the same location?
<juantelez> *thnks
<juantelez> *thanks, ha
<vinnl> juantelez, yep
<juantelez> thanks a lot vinnl
<vinnl> np :)
<juantelez> can I ask you one more things vinnl?
<vinnl> Sure, ask ahead
<juantelez> vinnl: do you know (or could check) if these packages: xutils libx11-dev libxext-dev x-dev build-essential xautomation xinput xserver-xorg-dev , came in the alternative installation cd of Xubuntu 8.04?
<vinnl> juantelez, the alternate CD should result in the same packages as the desktop cd
<vinnl> juantelez, or do you mean if they are present on the CD itself?
<juantelez> vinnl: yes, I mean if they came whit the CD
<vinnl> juantelez, and which architecture?
<vinnl> Ah it shouldn't matter by the way
<vinnl> juantelez, you can check at http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/xubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.list
<juantelez> vinnl: because I need to configure a tablet in a non-online desktop
<juantelez> 32 bits
<juantelez> thanks a lot vinnl
<vinnl> np :)
<juantelez> wow, that links is really helpfull to other kind of task!
<vinnl> :)
<MXIIA> what is the default username and password for the LiveCD?
<zoredache> I believe there is no password by default
<MXIIA> and the username?
<zoredache> it usually auto-logins in.  But it is 'ubuntu' I beleive
<MXIIA> ok i'll try that
<MXIIA> not ubuntu or xubuntu
<MXIIA> or admin, or demo
<zoredache> are you sure you are booted to the cd?
<MXIIA> yes
<zoredache> how are you trying to login?
<MXIIA> this is the first time I have tried Linux on that computer, and I selected the first option.. "Boot without touching harddrive" or something like that
<zoredache> yes, but it should have came up to a logged in desktop.  Are you at a text console or something like that?
<MXIIA> I thought it would log in automatically also, I am in normal mode, it looks just like the default ubuntu scren, just blue and says xubuntu
<MXIIA> so, not in text mode
<vinnl> MXIIA, I've heard of that before - the username really should be "ubuntu" and the password empty. If that's not it, there's something wrong, and trying other username/password combinations is useless
<vinnl> MXIIA, if you do a search on the internet I think you'll find something to help
<MXIIA> well, I restarted the computer... and got a blank screen after selecting the first option :/
<MXIIA> ahh, 3rd time does the trick
<vinnl> \0/
<cottima> hey, cody-somerville
<slow-motion> hi
<cody-somerville> Hello
<cottima> I have been busy.  Did you still want me to try the xubuntu install to test the floppy?
<cody-somerville> cottima, Sure.
<cody-somerville> I think I have a machine at home. I'll make a note to test it myself tonight as well.
<CatfishD> lolz.
<cottima> by the way, is there a good gui lvm viewer/editor? or live cd with?
<cody-somerville> not sure
<CatfishD> i'm connected to my xubuntu box thru a vnc and when i try to shut it down it doesn't work :(
<slow-motion> n8
<xaer0> hellos
<xaer0> clean install of just xubuntu 8.04 and opensuse 11 KDE
<xaer0> does compiz work in xubuntu?
<vinnl> xaer0, you can get it to work without too much trouble
<xaer0> nice
<vinnl> Certainly :)
<vinnl> That is, if your graphics card supoprts it, of course
<xaer0> its good eye candy to show those "windows users"
<vinnl> I'm quite fond of it myself too :P
<xaer0> clean install.. no problem yet
<vinnl> \0/
<xaer0> i really dont use it much myself
<xaer0> by those emerald themes are so nice :L)
<xaer0> since i started it with compiz --replace. with it start with xubuntu
<vinnl> xaer0, sorry?
<xaer0> i used alt+f2 and then typed "compiz --replace" .. will it start automatically from now on?
<vinnl> No
<vinnl> xaer0, I wrote a guide on using Compiz on Xubuntu, you should be able to find it easily
<vinnl> Wait, I'll look it up...
<xaer0> oh i found it
<xaer0> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<vinnl> Yep :)
<xaer0> brb :)
<CatfishD> i love xubuntu :$
 * CatfishD blushes
<vinnl> Everybody does, naturally ;-)
<xaer0> ohh... pretty
<vinnl> xaer0, \0/
<xaer0> compiz + emerald + xubuntu = pretty
<vinnl> ^.^
 * xaer0 yells "SHINNY"
<xaer0> faster than ubuntu and ubuntu-studio
<CatfishD> hah
<xaer0> not as fast as puppy linux + compiz :-P
<xaer0> i am a fan of Puppy Linux as well.. tho not supported enof
<xaer0> beats Damn Small Linux and GoblinX into the ground with its speed
<xaer0> at least Xubuntu can handle over clocking better than Compiz+Emerald+Ubuntu Studio.. i tell ya Studio would crash because of it
<xaer0> i took this Sempron 3000+ from 1.6 to 2.2 Ghz
<xaer0> later guys
<Genelyk1> vinagre crash xubuntu 8.10. alpha2
<vinnl> Genelyk1, can you report it at bugs.ubuntu.com after checking it hasn't already been reported?
<Genelyk1> searching report in bugs
<Genelyk1> is reported
<vinnl> Great :)
<Genelyk1> synaptic  is slowwww
<Genelyk1> I have problem , since installed alpha2 , in  tty2 tty3 tty4 tty5 , show text "  hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2 "      what is Hardware o software ?
#xubuntu 2008-07-18
<The-Kernel> what's a good application to control my wireless connections?
<The-Kernel> besides wifi-rader
<The-Kernel> It works but eh...
<Odd-rationale> gnome-network-manager?
<Genelyk> bye
<Odd-rationale> anom01y: what are you doing?
<Odd-rationale> there he goes again...
<zoredache> I think there must be network anomaly affecting him
<MeanderingCode> hello....i was hoping for help in diagnosing why my XFCE startup hangs at "Starting Desktop Manager" after logging into GDM after killing X
<Odd-rationale> MeanderingCode: what version of xubuntu?
<MeanderingCode> Hardy
<Odd-rationale> hmm. i thought cody-somerville fixed that...
<MeanderingCode> known bug?
<Odd-rationale> sounds like...
<MeanderingCode> sounds like what?
<cody-somerville> MeanderingCode, can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc file?
<MeanderingCode> cody-somerville:  one sec
<MeanderingCode> http://pastebin.com/d4dc914cb
<MeanderingCode> cody-somerville: what think you?
 * cody-somerville has to jet but is very interested in the problem.
<cody-somerville> be back on in 30 minuters or so
<MeanderingCode> mkay
<MeanderingCode> can i give you my email or somesuch?
<MeanderingCode> i think i'm out, too
<Odd-rationale> usually removing/renaming the ~/.cache and ~./config directories works...
<MeanderingCode> Odd-rationale: ouch
<MeanderingCode> on the ~/.config
<MeanderingCode> cody-somerville?
<Odd-rationale> if it doesn't work, you can rename them back...
<MeanderingCode> what inside of .config is the key?  There's many-a-valuable-thing in there
<MeanderingCode> i'd hate to have to redo it all
<Odd-rationale> i think the xfce related folders...
<MeanderingCode> just .config/xfce4?
<Odd-rationale> i would think so...
<MeanderingCode> would having changed the splash theme affected anything?
<Odd-rationale> i don't think so...
<Odd-rationale> but i really don't know a lot about this prob. i just once helped a guy log into a shell and remove his ~/.cache and ~./config dirs and it work... :|
<MeanderingCode> where can i find out about this since i have no idea how to contact cody-somerville?
<Odd-rationale> wait here...
<Odd-rationale> he'll be back soon...
<MeanderingCode> btw, powering off and back on worked
<Odd-rationale> lol.
<MeanderingCode> well, we'll see how long i can wait and how long it gets from there
<charlie-tca> Looking for a little help here. Are windows partitions automounted when using the Xubuntu Live CD? I don't run windows at all
<charlie-tca> I'm trying to triage a bug report on this
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: i don't think so...
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> Odd-rationale: Should they be?
<Odd-rationale> no
<xaer0> hello
<charlie-tca> TheSheep: Can you concur on the Live CD issue?
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: no windows in the radious of 100 meters
<TheSheep> radius
<charlie-tca> TheSheep: thanks anyway.
<xaer0> all this SCO stuff...
<xaer0> didnt know there were linux and sco controversies....
<xaer0> ... novell strikes me as getting greed, sooner or later
<craigbass1976> In a command line, I can do an iwlist scan, iwconfig eth1 essid "networkname", ans dhclient eth1.  This will get me on the wireless network here.  However, I can't do it with wifi-radar (the GUI app)  How come?  Is there an app special for xubunt that works better?
<craigbass1976> Anyone?
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: the network-manager applet
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, I'll have to wait until reboot is done.  I wrote a bash script and made a shortcut on the desktop, which works, but I'd rather not do that
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, Ahh, much better
<craigbass1976> Never had wifi-radar trouble before... wonder what gives
<brianski> what's a simple, gedit-like text editor that is more in the xfce4 style?
<brianski> scite, maybe?
<zoredache> I use scite, but I don't know how xfce like it is...
<zoredache> can you be more specific about what you mean when you say that?
<brianski> zoredache: i'm basically just looking to avoid gedit, which seems bloated
<brianski> at least, it seems bloated on this olpc xo-1 ;-)
<zoredache> ah.. well I really like scite for a gui editor.  I tend to use vi quite a lot too
<AlexCONRAD> any idea why the hell my mouse ball is not seen since I installed hardy 8.04.1 ?
<AlexCONRAD> I got the cursor in the middle of the screen, but I can't move it
<AlexCONRAD> USB mouse ball
<AlexCONRAD> humm, it turns out that it's not working on another USB port... weired
<AlexCONRAD> 2 ports don't work, the 3rd one does (haven't tried the 4th one, but I have an working external USB CDROM device pluged in here)
 * AkshunBoi whistles
<Vlack> how do I install rtl8187
<Pici> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hellohector> anyone home ? xubuntu killed my machine :( i need help :(
<hellohector> anyone ?
<cody-somerville> hellohector, hi
<slow-motion> hi
<vinnl> Hey sloopy
<vinnl> Sorry
<vinnl> slow-motion I mean, of course :)
<slow-motion> hi vinnl
<vinnl> Hmm, does anyone know where (if anywhere) I can find the Xubuntu *8.04* desktop guide online?
<charlie-tca> http://doc.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/index.html
<vinnl> Great, thanks charlie-tca!
<charlie-tca> :)
<lc2> vinnl: if you have specific questions we can always try to help out
<vinnl> lc2, sure, but I'm writing a blog post on how to get help with Xubuntu ;-)
<lc2> vinnl: oh :D
<lc2> well here is usually a good bet
<lc2> when we're not idle or drunk
<vinnl> lc2, don't worry, I won't forget #xubuntu :)
<lc2> :D
<lc2> vinnl: i'm kinda biased, i came to xubuntu from freebsd and so everything seems so hopelessly easy to use that i never need to consult docs
<vinnl> ^.^
<lc2> it's like holy shit, i can plug in a usb device and *poof* it's on the desktop
<vinnl> :)
<lc2> i can unplug it, and plug it back in without a kernel panic!
<lc2> you know, i used to really like making things as difficult as possible
<lc2> i used to compile everything from source for that reason, and not use GUIs where i couldn't avoid it
<lc2> i just got bored of that shit
<lc2> it's how i ended up at xubuntu
<vinnl> Hmm, can anybody give me some examples of very useful Xubuntu tutorials on the internet?
<vinnl> (i.e. articles you've *really* found helpful)
<lc2> i wish i could
<zoredache> I haven't had or needed any
<lc2> after i installed it, it just worked for me
<vinnl> Hehe, that's nice too :P
<lc2> everything seems pretty obvious to me
<zoredache> Some of the most common questions here are about smb browsing, themes, and compiz
<lc2> compiz is made of fail and aids
<lc2> imho
<lc2> :D
<vinnl> Hmm, I don't want to link to myself, and I've wrote articles on the last two :P
<lc2> vinnl: link away
<zoredache> yes well I agree, but people keep asking about it again and again
<vinnl> So what would be a good article on smb browsing?
<lc2> does thunar even support smb browsing?
<vinnl> zoredache, that's why I'm writing the blog entry :P
<vinnl> lc2, not by default I believe
<lc2> oh
<eca> i have a usb hd 500 gb thats acting real slow, the name has a space in it "freeagent drive" does that affect performance?
<lc2> well that fails
<lc2> ;\
<eca> its full of 200mb tiff files, i cant copy 1 of them
<zoredache> most people eventuall find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<vinnl> eca, I don't know exact numbers, but I've never noticed any difference with spaces
<vinnl> zoredache, and that works?
<zoredache> yes
<vinnl> lc2, I believe Cody is working on getting that fixed for 8.10 :)
<vinnl> Thanks zoredache :)
<zoredache> they have un-needed steps though, and don't mention the security issue they create
<eca> i remember having to use underscores instead of spaces, is that correct?
<eca> when cd to directory
<vinnl> zoredache, hmm, I don't want to link it if it poses a security issue :(
<vinnl> eca, you can prepend it with a \ I believe
<eca> k ty
<vinnl> eca, e.g. "cd /media/freeagent\ drive"
<vinnl> (Not sure though)
<vinnl> Yep, that's the way to do it :)
<zoredache> vinnl: basically it suggest that you have to store your smb passwords (unencrypted) in a config file...  I think that is a bad idea
<eca> yes that works
<lc2> zoredache: not necessarily
<lc2> anyone that can get sufficient access on your system to read a 700'd config file is more than likely going to be able to install a keylogger or whatever
<zoredache> ah, but I would prefer everybody install there systems with the 'encrypted-lvm' option...
<lc2> that would only protect against an exploit that would allow someone to read arbitrary files under a certain uid but *not* to execute commands
<lc2> on a non-server system, the odds of that are minimal
<lc2> but wat do i no lol
<vinnl> zoredache, where does it mention storing your smb passwords in a config file?
<zoredache> a few posts in, and in the fusesmb man page
<vinnl> Ah, OK
<vinnl> zoredache, does the original post work for Hardy?
<zoredache> vinnl: you can skip step 1,3,6.7
<zoredache> but yes
<vinnl> OK, thanks
<charlie-tca> I guess it's time to ask. Using Xubuntu 7.10, I somehow got all of my directories and files sorting from
<charlie-tca> Z to A in Thunar. How do I flip that sort order. I like A on top.
<vinnl> charlie-tca, in Thunar, View->Arrange Items->Ascending
<charlie-tca> Can't, I don't have Arrange Items
<vinnl> That's odd
<charlie-tca> Yea, I thought it odd when they reversed.
<vinnl> That's really odd
<lc2> wtf.
<charlie-tca> New one, huh?
<lc2> yes.
<lc2> yes it is.
<charlie-tca> very irritating, too.
<davejustdave> hi all new (again) to ubuntu
<cody-somerville> :)
<davejustdave> I'm trying to get some help to connect to my office network to use the shared printer
<davejustdave> ummm anyone here? kinda quiet
<lc2> you didn't really ask a question
<lc2> and i'm about ready to pass out, having slept four hours in three days
<lc2> but go for it
<davejustdave> thanks here we go
<davejustdave> trying to connect to a hp deskjet 3930...
<davejustdave> but the driver list that comes standard with xubuntu has driver for 3920 or others not actually the 3930
<lc2> davejustdave: try the driver for the 3920
<davejustdave> so i downloaded a (supposedly) self installer but my shell says it cant open it
<davejustdave> tried the 3920 it got to the spool but would never print
<lc2> davejustdave: what does it say when you try to open it? what command are you typing? etc
<davejustdave> was pasteing intructions from xubuntu help site...
<lc2> you need to tell me what error you get when you do what it says
<davejustdave> dave@dave-desktop:~$ hplip-2.8.6.run
<davejustdave> bash: hplip-2.8.6.run: command not found
<davejustdave> dave@dave-desktop:~$
<lc2> davejustdave: we're not in DOS anymore, toto
<lc2> the current working directory is not part of the path
<lc2> you need to do ./hplip-2.8.6.run
<lc2> you may need to: chmod 755 hplip-2.8.6.run
<davejustdave> bash: ./hplip-2.8.6.run: No such file or directory
<davejustdave> dave@dave-desktop:~$
<lc2> before you do that
<lc2> davejustdave: you need to figure out where it download it to
<lc2> downloaded it*
<lc2> probably in Desktop/
<davejustdave> its on my desktop
<lc2> i.e.: cd Desktop; chmod 755 hplip-2.8.6.run; ./hplip-2.8.6.run
<lc2> but wat do i no lol
<davejustdave> paste that whole line after cd desktop;   ?
<lc2> from cd desktop; and onwards
<davejustdave> sweet seems to be working
<lc2> unless you explicitly open a file with mode 755, you won't have an executable, and since there's no semantic data exchanged between the server and your browser to tell you that it *should* be executable, so you have to explicitly chmod it to 755 (world executable/readable, global executable/readable)
<davejustdave> oops hers another problem
<lc2> BUT WAT DO I NO LOL
<davejustdave> every time it asks me for password it wil not allow me to type anything
<lc2> (open a file when you create it, that is)
<lc2> davejustdave: yes it does
<lc2> you just can't see yourself typing
<davejustdave> it just dont show it ahhh
<lc2> (a feature, not a bug)
<davejustdave> running again
<vinnl> davejustdave, you should be able to right click the file and under the "Permissions" tab select "Allow to run as executable" or something along those lines
<lc2> or that lol
<davejustdave> didnt try anything like that (new to linux)
<davejustdave> right click the dowload choose properties then permissions tab
<davejustdave> it doesnt seem to allow changes
<davejustdave> on that tab
<vinnl> davejustdave, who is the owner?
<davejustdave> me
<vinnl> davejustdave, is that what it says on that tab?
<davejustdave> yup owner = dave
<vinnl> And what access to you have?
<davejustdave> its my computer i installed xubuntu yesterday
<davejustdave> i can smaxh it with a hammer if i want
<vinnl> davejustdave, no, I mean, there's an "Access" heading below that :)
<davejustdave> read and  write but... ther is no ooptions on the access section
<davejustdave> when terminal is done should i just try to print something or go to the network setup
<lc2> davejustdave: go to the network/printer/whatever setup you went to before
<davejustdave> and look for the driver with the correct model #?
<lc2> yes
<slow-motion> good night
<davejustdave> gnite
<lc2> TacticalPenguin
<lc2> i like that name
<TacticalPenguin> thanks lol
<TacticalPenguin> so i have this old laptop
<TacticalPenguin> 233mhz pentium 2 with 96MB of ram and a 3gb hdd if i remember the specs right
<TacticalPenguin> would a lightened up xubuntu install run on that or should i try something lighter like puppy?
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: i'd try something lighter
<TacticalPenguin> k
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: you might get away with using the alternate install
<lc2> and for the love of God keep away from firefox
<lc2> haha
<TacticalPenguin> yea haha
<TacticalPenguin> the alt install is the simple text installer rather than livecd, correct?
<lc2> yes
<TacticalPenguin> k thanks
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: i'm not sure, but, i think it gives you more control over what you install
<TacticalPenguin> yea i seem to recall seeing it having several more than the standard 7 pages
<lc2> oh good
<lc2> you might even want to try another window manager, depending on what you want to do with it
<lc2> windowmaker comes to mind
<TacticalPenguin> im not quite sure yet, ill either use it as just an old internet computer or if that doesnt work out ill put something WAY light on it and turn it into a LAMP server
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: if you're not planning to run some gtk+ app near-constantly, then it'd be worth switching
<AlexJP> hey
<lc2> like to windowmaker (i miss it)
<lc2> hi AlexJP :)
<AlexJP> hey charlie
<TacticalPenguin> hmmm
<vinnl> Hey AlexJP
<lc2> charlie?
<AlexJP> hey winnl
<lc2> haha
<lc2> random names :D
<TacticalPenguin> how much lighter is flux than xfce?
<lc2> AlexJP: you can call me lawrence
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: that depends
<AlexJP> im on the internet, wirelessy and using xubuntu!
<AlexJP> something worked
<AlexJP> lol ok lawrence
<vinnl> AlexJP, yay! :)
<vinnl> lc2, I think he meant -tca :)
<TacticalPenguin> haha im usually running eeexubuntu
<charlie-tca> Hello
<AlexJP> i dont know what worked, but hey
<TacticalPenguin> got it on an SD card, but currently using the default eee pc xandros since i needed some storage space and thus a different SD card
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: if you're using *any* GTK+ app near constantly, then you lose nearly nothing by xfce (as compared to nothing) because of the way shared libraries work
<lc2> AlexJP: happy to hear that :D
<AlexJP> lc2 what irc app are you using?
<AlexJP> some messages you send are red
<lc2> AlexJP: irssi (terminal client)
<AlexJP> cool
<TacticalPenguin> probably because he puts your name in them
<TacticalPenguin> and yours highlights them since theyre to you
<AlexJP> oh
<AlexJP> i see
<lc2> yes :)
 * charlie-tca :0
<lc2> AlexJP: see?
<AlexJP> so you type my name out every time you write a message?
 * charlie-tca :)
<AlexJP> to me*
<vinnl> AlexJP, and you can type the first letters of a name and press <tab> to have ti completed :)
<vinnl> *it
<lc2> AlexJP: no, i type the...yeah what vinnl said
<vinnl> xD
<AlexJP> :)
<AlexJP> vinnl, i see now
<vinnl> :)
<AlexJP> this is better than mirc
<TacticalPenguin> pidgin does that tab trick as well
<TacticalPenguin> i just never use it
<lc2> i should switch to a nice GTK client just as i switched to nice GUI things for everything else, but meh
<AlexJP> nah i didnt like the look of pidgin
<TacticalPenguin> but for other aspects pidgin sucks
<lc2> irssi is so deeply rooted in my workflow
<AlexJP> lol you use irc for work?
<TacticalPenguin> i use it since it runs on almost any OS you find
<TacticalPenguin> and its simple
<lc2> AlexJP: and by "work" i mean "fucking off"
<lc2> "workflow" is a shorthand way of saying "the way i do things"
<vinnl> Btw, people, perhaps this discussion should move to #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<AlexJP> cool
<lc2> vinnl: never
<AlexJP> i realised why this is working now anyway
<AlexJP> i turned off the wep
<lc2> haha
<lc2> not good
<AlexJP> well, i thought all people can do is use my internet right?
<AlexJP> and its not limite in anyway so i just left it
<lc2> AlexJP: and read everything you send without encryption
<TacticalPenguin> hahahaha
<AlexJP> but my data is sent to the router ?
<TacticalPenguin> alex you NEED to at LEAST have WEP
<vinnl> lc2, but who does that?
<TacticalPenguin> vinni its called wireshark
<lc2> indeed.
<vinnl> TacticalPenguin, I know, but I know of nobody in my neighbourhood who'd use it
<vinnl> (Except for me, of course :P)
<TacticalPenguin> driveby hacking
<lc2> wireless sucks anyway
<vinnl> Who'd drive through my street, in my little town, just to see what I'm browsing?
<AlexJP> isnt the data addressed to the router though
<TacticalPenguin> not really, my connection isnt fast enough for wifi to be a bottleneck lol
<lc2> AlexJP: it doesn't matter
<charlie-tca> I get laughed often just for strong passwords
<vinnl> AlexJP, it's about catching the wireless signal
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: it's a bottleneck if you're talking to other computers on the network
<TacticalPenguin> vinni its still a huge security issue
<lc2> it's all about the cat5e, baby.
<AlexJP> ok, what about data on ssl pages?
<AlexJP> cant read that right?
<lc2> AlexJP: mostly, yes
<vinnl> TacticalPenguin, I know you connection *can* be eavesdropped, I'm just wondering whether it *will*
<TacticalPenguin> lc2 my network has 3 comps, my eee pc, a VAIO, and that old comp
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: my network has two other computers
<vinnl> Passwords is another thing of course, as hacking those don't need physical access
<vinnl> s/physical access/being close by/
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: and i kinda like the look of wiring mess ;\
<AlexJP> lol
<TacticalPenguin> lc2 i dont do any big network fileserving or communication or anything
<AlexJP> ok ill try and get it on with wpa
<TacticalPenguin> so i dont really need to get rid of the wireless bottleneck
<lc2> TacticalPenguin: i still prefer wired connections
<TacticalPenguin> all 3 are on wireless anyways
<AlexJP> btw: is wpa2 supported by xubuntu in any way?
<vinnl> AlexJP, it's supposed to, yes
<AlexJP> lol
<lc2> AlexJP: i'm guessing that's handled by the card, not by the OS
<lc2> but wat do i no lol
 * vinnl remembers fiddling with wpa_supplicant and what not until I was told my *card* did not support WPA :S
<AlexJP> well, it would seem that you have to have drivers that support it or some such
<TacticalPenguin> the OS has to have drivers so that the card CAN do that
<lc2> not really.
<vinnl> (That was before networkmanager was included and network-admin suppoted WPA)
<AlexJP> how come for wpa support you must install wpa_supplicant then?
<TacticalPenguin> because the linux gods said so
<AlexJP> lol
<AlexJP> dont suppose anyone knows about setting up wpa on x
<TacticalPenguin> well im off to find new distractions to prevent productivity
<TacticalPenguin> cya
<AlexJP> by x i mean xubuntu but thats long
<vinnl> AlexJP, I've been fiddling with it a while ago, but I'm not really up to date
<vinnl> AlexJP, it should just be a matter of entering the passphrase
<vinnl> Just like with WEP
<AlexJP> do you reckon itd just be a case of doing it in wicd?
<AlexJP> i think my previous problem was with dhcp
<AlexJP> wlan0 wasnt getting any dhcp offers when i ran dhlient wlan0
<AlexJP> just timing out
<vinnl> AlexJP, see http://doc.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/internet.html#security
<AlexJP> ps: sorry about the multi lines thing again, i really need to sort that out
<vinnl> AlexJP, I believe wicd supported WPA
<vinnl> But you'd have to check
<AlexJP> it does, but it has a bit saying choose wpa driver, i didnt know whether to choose ndiswrapper or what
<vinnl> AlexJP, are you using ndiswrapper?
<lc2> ndiswrapper is a linux kernel wrapper around windows drivers, basically a driver compatibility layer for network cards
<vinnl> (You'd know if you're using it :)
<lc2> it's also a good way to make your kernel fuck itself more than a camwhore
<AlexJP> i am using it
<vinnl> Then you'd select that, I guess
<AlexJP> ok i didnt know if that was, in fact, the wpa driver, wasnt sure if wpa_supplicant was a driveR?
<AlexJP> lc2, 1: is there something wrong with ndiswrapper? 2: whats a camwhore?
<lc2> AlexJP: 1) yes 2) long story
<vinnl> AlexJP, if ndiswrapper is listed as one of the options I'd say you need to select it :)
<vinnl> Hmm, this isn't a good moment to take a screenshot of IRC :(
<lc2> vinnl: haha :D
<vinnl> :S
<AlexJP> hang on ill google it
<AlexJP> i see
<AlexJP> if this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cam_whore is what you were refering to?
<AlexJP> lol
<AlexJP> is there anyway to use xchat in to servers sumultaneously?
<AlexJP> as if i had another channel up?
<AlexJP> rater than a new instance
<AlexJP> rather*
<vinnl> AlexJP, you mean to join multiple channels or multiple servers?
<vinnl> With me they just open in a new tab
<vinnl> xD
<evilbug> i have an issue with xubuntu only working at 1024x800 on my desktop [nvidia geforce 4 mx]. it worked at 1280x1024 with ubuntu and yes, i have the restricted drivers installed.
<vinnl> evilbug, have you tried displayconfig-gtk?
<evilbug> testing...
<soul_786> What are the main differences between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<vinnl> soul_786, you can read that on xubuntu.org I believe
<vinnl> soul_786, basically, the whole desktop environment and default applications
<vinnl> !xubuntu
<cody-somerville> soul_786, Xubuntu uses the Xfce4 desktop environment :)
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<soul_786> Is it a matter of preference that people choose ubuntu or Xubuntu? I'm going to install one or the other on my eeepc and just want the one that'll run better on a small HD
<vinnl> Yep, it's a matter of preference and sometimes necessity
<evilbug> vinnl- setting my monitor as a 1280x1024 just messes up my entire resolution.
<vinnl> evilbug, messes up as in..?
<evilbug> it starts displaying at 800x600 and totally ignores the restricted driver.
<vinnl> Darn it
<cody-somerville> evilbug, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<cody-somerville> then restart X
<evilbug> what's the "phgih" for?
<cody-somerville> priority high
<vinnl> I'm off to bed, good luck ;-)
<evilbug> "package xserver-xorg-phigh is not installed"
<vinnl> evilbug, space before -phigh :)
<evilbug> ah.
<vinnl> Bye :)
<evilbug> cody-somerville- still no luck, max res. = 1024x800
<cody-somerville> How do you know?
<evilbug> it is showing me and i know the difference between the two.
<cody-somerville> evilbug, What is showing?
<evilbug> the display settings.
<cody-somerville> Are you restarting the x-server after every change?
<evilbug> yes.
<cody-somerville> Also, is applications > settings > settings manager > display set at default?
<evilbug> yes.
#xubuntu 2008-07-19
<AlexJP> hey
<AlexJP> anyone here?
<cody-somerville> Yup :)
<AlexJP> my ethernet interface has disappeared, from ifconfig and from lshw -C network. any idea what i can do to get it back?
<AlexJP> cody-somerville, got any ideas mate?
<cody-somerville> AlexJP, use the network manager applet :)
<charlie-tca> AlexJP: Does it still work?
<TRON> ...
<Genelyk1> Cody ,  remove  all  games  :D
<TRON> lol
<SaGe> Hello everyone
<SaGe> I am planning to install Xubuntu on a desktop. The computer in question has 512mb of ram, plenty of harddrive space, and probably the best PCI card (not Pci-e, it is old).
<SaGe> Does anyone see a problem with this? I believe it runs a pentium 4
<SaGe> Man, irc is dead.
<charlie-tca> It should be just fine. You can run the LiveCD (Desktop) to verify that everything works
<charlie-tca> Then you know before the install.
<SaGe> Okay, will it run faster then ubuntu?
<SaGe> I haven't seen any recent benchmarks between the two, so I am not sure what the difference in performance is between xfce and gnome.
<charlie-tca> No guarantees, but I think so. Mine are a 1.5Mhz P4 and 400Mhz PII. They are both faster with Xubuntu
<SaGe> just that xfce is 'lighter.' lol.
<SaGe> how much ram?
<charlie-tca> One finally got 1GB and one has 256MB
<SaGe> Alright.
<SaGe> I am setting it up for my parents, so it should be pretty user friendly
<charlie-tca> Use the alternate Installation CD if you are short of ram
<SaGe> I figure if I just make one big menu bar at the bottom similar to windows, and have their apps on there it should be friendly enough :)
<SaGe> 512mb of ram
<charlie-tca> It should be user friendly, and they won't have to worry about viruses, either.
<SaGe> whats the difference between alternate and the regular?
<charlie-tca> 512 mb ram is plenty. The alternate CD is the text installer, it doesn't have all the fancy graphics for installing.
<charlie-tca> The regular is the Desktop CD, otherwise called a Live CD. You can run it before the installation and
<SaGe> Also, any word on how well it works on laptops? I also am planning on fixing up a laptop, its fairly new with ddr2 memory (1GB), but the processor is slow, and the machine is very bloated with XP (which came with tons and tons of asus crap)
<charlie-tca> see what Xubuntu is like.
<charlie-tca> Then you can install from it.,
<charlie-tca> it.
<SaGe> yea, i thought the only difference was text vs gui.
<charlie-tca> I have no experience with it on laptops
<SaGe> I have installed ubuntu before, just like to get opinions before messing around with it :)
<SaGe> It should work fairly well, i think i'll just get a big jump from the fact that it doesnt have everything and the kitchen sink loading at startup
<charlie-tca> Dell seems difficult to work with, for some reason.
<SaGe> Yea, i couldn't get Ubuntu working properly on my desktop for a long while, hardy seemed to make everything click though, which is great.
<SaGe> I use xfce/gnome on my desktop, its nice being able to use both. I think i prefer xfce for many things, but gnome can be more reliable at times.
<charlie-tca> Yes, the installation has advanced a lot now. I loaded it on a couple of systems now, and like it.
<charlie-tca> The advantage being you can do that!
<SaGe> Before I had to tag on a bunch of flags to the boot, especially noapic which was annoying. Also it kept giving me 'fd0' errors, because I dont have a floppy drive but it kept trying to load it... made it load 10 seconds slower till I changed a few things
<SaGe> The installation I have now, with only a few very tiny tweaks ( i am still very much a linux newbie) gives me quite the quick startup, so much better then XP, even after a few years worth of tweaking.
<SaGe> Do you know of any distros similar to xubuntu? In that they are light-weight but generally userfriendly?
<SaGe> for example i know fluxbox etc. are very light weight, but aren't anything like a normal desktop (trying to figure out an alternative to xubuntu for my parents)
<charlie-tca> I can't think of them right now, but there are some based on Xubuntu.
<SaGe> I think there is Fluxbuntu, but I am not sure if I want to give that a go.
<SaGe> I guess I'll see how well Xubuntu does, if its still slow i will look for something else :)
<charlie-tca> good idea!
<charlie-tca> good luck :)
<SaGe> heh thanks
<charlie-tca> My turn to say goodnight.
<Spaceraver> hello everyone... anybody up for providing me with some help on fstab?
<SaGe> try #ubuntu, its more active and has a tonne of info. Other alternatives are Google :D
<SaGe> I myself am not experienced enough to help you :(
<Spaceraver> i used google to no avail... but ill try ubuntu then
<zoredache> Spaceraver: whats the problem?
<Spaceraver> i needed the uuid of my disks.. and ls-l /dev/disk/by-uuid did not work... got a solution on ubuntu.. but thanks anyway... now i just need to generate my locale... it sticks... on high cpu and no IO
<Spaceraver> remind me never to do a dist-upgrade...
<zoredache> dist-upgrades are usually fine as long as you stick to installing stuff from the offiical repositories
<Spaceraver> the problem is the locales
<Spaceraver> seems it is a bug
<Spaceraver> attempting to do this via putty is annoying... but the only way i can use the internet at the same time
<zoredache> what is the problem with the locales?
<Spaceraver> let me list the problems as they occur...
<Spaceraver> i did a dist-upgrade...
<Spaceraver> somewhere along the line power goes out and i boot the machine again...
<Spaceraver> so i tell apt to do a update/upgrade.
<Spaceraver> tells me to use dpkg --configure -a.. no problem.. done it before to solve stuff...
<Spaceraver> only this time it gets stuck on full cpu load with no work done... htop lists it doing absolutely nothing
<Spaceraver> other than eating my cpu...
<S0210> Hello! The frames of my windows have disappeared. I have no clue what to do ... :-(((
<zoredache> S0210: try doing an 'alt-f2' then running 'xfwm4'
<S0210> Ah... xfwm4 was restarted and it's done.
<S0210> Ugh.
<S0210> :-)
<S0210> Thanks
<Spaceraver> yay... now it works... sort of
<Spaceraver> now i just need to kill a pid 11272.. but how...
<zoredache> sudo kill 11272
<Spaceraver> nm... it's time for an overhaul...
<Spaceraver> will try flux and transmission...
<Spaceraver> but i did mangage to mount my file systems
<bassboi> anyone alive
<bassboi> i must say... compiz fusion is nice
<bassboi> ...very nice.
<Brezell> HI. Some questions before migratin from Gentoo to Xubuntu on an old notebook. 1.) Is it possible to disable the WM, so that the machine bootsinto the command line, and XFCE is started manually only when eeded? 2.) Does OOo work woithout problems? It does on the current installation, also performance wise.
<bassboi> may take a while
<Brezell> what may take a while? Getting an answer? :-)
<bassboi> yup
<Brezell> k, np
<thomas___> hi
<bassboi> hihi
<thomas___> newbie question: can I deinstall gdm and start xfce manually every time i log in?
<bassboi> <~ newbie myself
<bassboi> bored on irc
<bassboi> so you want to get rid of gnome, and use xfce?
<bassboi> and be able to start xfce manually?
<Brezell> thomas___: Ok, tnx, ubuntusuers and with it the FAQ is down. Probably I will find most of my questions answered therem when its up again.
<Brezell> bassboi: I want to get rid of Gentoo :-)
<bassboi> ah i was speakin to thomas___
<Brezell> k
<thomas___> i already got rid of gnome and am using xfce but my laptop sometimes hangs up when i'm trying to logout. maybe its the gdm!?
<bassboi> i have returned
<bassboi> 730AM on a sat morning
<bassboi> wtf am i doing awake
<bassboi> i should be passed out drunk
<bassboi> from like, 3 hours ago
<heath> what is the XFCE irc progaram ?
<Brezell> Trying to install Xubuntu on ols Sony notebook. After boot it drops me in busybox with the prompt (initramfs) and nothing happens anymore. WHat gives?
<charlie-tca> I use x-chat, but not gnome-x-chat
<charlie-tca> Brezell: which version of Xubuntu are you installing?
<Bill_MI> Greetings!  Loaded the xubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu.  Nice!  I'm finding Xfce4's interaction with compiz-fusion quite different than Gnome.  Is this because the base install is packaged for Gnome?
<snadge> im trying to figure out how to update your kernel on a wubi install
<TheSheep> that's possible, there are lots of gnome-specific tools for compiz
<snadge> it seems the windows partition has its own grub boot loader
<Bill_MI> Hi TheSheep.  Many xfce settings... like margins... cannot be set when compiz is running?
<snadge> but that it has no interaction with the update manager and packaging system etc
<Bill_MI> I'm becoming a big fan of xfce.
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: yeah, many settings are handled by the xfwm4
<Bill_MI> Would things be different on a xubuntu install?  Or the same?
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: in particular, window placing, decorations, focus stealing prevention, etc.
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: same
<Bill_MI> I was thinking compiz copied settings from Gnome or something... but that didn't happen with xfce.
<TheSheep> Bill_MI: yeah, compiz doesn't know how to read xfce's settings
<Bill_MI> In diagnosing compiz issues I ended up dependant on fusion-icon to control the desktop manager.  Seems xfce gets strange without it, now.
<Bill_MI> I think sessions aren't being saved or something.
<Bill_MI> I appreciate the info, TheSheep.
<Bill_MI> Take care folks.  I'm excited xfce is permanently in my futre. :-)
<whileimhere> Hi. I want to customize my XFCE desktop a bit. Any suggestions on a site to help with that other than XFCE-look?
<whileimhere> Also how much does it lighten the system up if I tell XFCE not to manage my desktop?
<whileimhere> such a quiet room
<Genelyk> plop
<redwyrm> plop?
<Genelyk> jijiji
<Genelyk> condorito = plop
<TheSheep> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Genelyk> -.-
<TheSheep> that's a japanese smiley, use english ones! ;)
<Genelyk> :-/
 * cody-somerville grins.
<evilbug> how can i make a complete backup of my system?
<cody-somerville> evilbug, image your hard drive
<evilbug> how do i do that?
<TheSheep> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/some/file/outside/of/your/hdd
<TheSheep> this will make a complete image of /dev/sda1
<TheSheep> of course you need to have eough space for that on the other disk
<evilbug> thanks
<evilbug> the size of my xubuntu is only 3.1gb with everything...
<evilbug> how can i create a color scheme file for gedit?
<TheSheep> evilbug: see the existing ones in /usr/share/gtksourceview2
<TheSheep> evilbug: put yours in ~/.local/share/gtksourceview2/...
<evilbug> and how do i make my own custom scheme?
<TheSheep> evilbug: here's an example of a style I made: http://sheep.art.pl/2007-12-13_toys
<TheSheep> check gedit's wiki page on live.gnome.org
<evilbug> thanks.
<TRON> hy!
<gaurdro> hello
<AlexJP> hey, if im running xubuntu with a xfe environ, do i need to have the gnome processes running?
<AlexJP> xfce***
<j1mc> AlexJP: there are some gnome processes that do run as part of xfce on xubuntu.
<AlexJP> so i cant get rid of them?
<j1mc> no, i wouldn't recommend it.  what ones do you want to get rid of?
<AlexJP> gnome system monitor is the worst one
<AlexJP> does that have to stay?
<TheSheep> AlexJP: no, you can close it
<TheSheep> AlexJP: it's the program you're using to display the processes
<AlexJP> lol
<AlexJP> does it only run when i run the system monitor?
<TheSheep> yes
<AlexJP> oh
<AlexJP> ok cool it doesnt matter then
<jimmy_the_saint> There are a lot of threads in the forums regarding power management issues that remain unresolved.
<jimmy_the_saint> I think I have discovered a serious problem that results in most of them.   The power manager doesn't seem to actually affect the system at all!
<jimmy_the_saint> no matter what settings are enabled with the gnome power manager or gconf, nothing actually takes effect
<jimmy_the_saint> is this a known issue?
<AlexJP> does kate run on xubuntu?
<jimmy_the_saint> it should.  It will load a lot of qt stuff though.  shouldn't be an issue unless you have a slow machine.
<j1mc> AlexJP: it sure would - any special reason to use it instead of mousepad
<jimmy_the_saint> You can install gedit and activate the plugins to get a similar editor with similar features without the extra qt stuff
<TheSheep> there are lots of gtk-based advanced editors
<TheSheep> http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=66
<TheSheep> gedit, geany, anjuta, scite...
<j1mc> bluefish, too
<j1mc> geany is very light.  i like it.
<TheSheep> j1mc: isn't bluefish for xml?
<j1mc> i use it for xml, yeah.  you can also use it for C, dhtml, html, php+html, php, or sql
<TheSheep> j1mc: yeah, geany is nicem shame it uses gtksourceview and not gtksourceview2
<AlexJP> jlmc im using it because it "understands" programming
<AlexJP> with the highlighting and stuff
<AlexJP> unless theres a real light one which supports highlighting and indenting for python that u know of?
<j1mc> AlexJP: not sure, sorry.  :/
<cody-somerville> I hear emacs and vim are good
<AlexJP> kate seems fine for now :-) just set it up
<cody-somerville> gedit is what I use
<David-A> cody-somerville: i just joined the channel, was "I hear emacs and vim are good" an answer or a question?
<cody-somerville> David-A, an answer :P
<TheSheep> David-A: a fact
<j1mc> haha
<David-A> "a fact": i know, i use emacs all the time
<takhs_o_asxhmos> xubuntu is the best
<David-A> takhs_o_asxhmos: was that an answer or a question?
<takhs_o_asxhmos> my answer is...
<takhs_o_asxhmos> how am i gonna get my new lexmark z1320 printer to work?
<takhs_o_asxhmos> with my previous lexmark z612
<takhs_o_asxhmos> everything was cool
<takhs_o_asxhmos> but this printer don't wanna work
<cody-somerville> : (
<David-A> ) :
<takhs_o_asxhmos> anybody knows anything about it?
<David-A> takhs_o_asxhmos: no (I tried to install drivs for a Z33 and failed, twice, gave up and bought a brother printer/scanner)
<takhs_o_asxhmos> my previous printer was ok with z600 drivers
<takhs_o_asxhmos> but i bought a new one and now i can't make it work
<takhs_o_asxhmos> i'm looking for a ppd file to make it work
<David-A> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<stefano75> ciao a tutti
<AlexJP> anyone here
<David-A> 64 persons
<cody-somerville> yes sir
<Genelyk> not 1 is bot
<Genelyk> xD!
<jimmy_the_saint> I always wanted to be a bot, but alas, I am human
<SaGe> Quick question: How do i restore the default xfce4-panel?
<TheSheep> the configuration is saved in ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<TheSheep> if you close the panel and delete the config, defaults will be used
<SaGe> Ah
<SaGe> I just deleted the config, and it didn't work.
<SaGe> That might be why
<TheSheep> (if you just delete it and logout, panel will save its current config on logout, so it's a little tricky)
<SaGe> kk
<TheSheep> you could also delete it from text console or different user
<SaGe> okay
<SaGe> I quit the panel, deleted the file, I should be good to log out, right?
<SaGe> TheSheep: excellent, that worked. Thanks!
<SuperMonster> I have a Dell Inspiron 530 I have been wanting to try Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu on, however when I put in the Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu/etc disks, and try to boot, I end up in BusyBox and Ubuntu will NOT fully boot past the scrolling logo and the scrolling bar.  One person on the forums asked that I try setting my SATA from IDE to RAID, I don't see how that could help?
<SuperMonster> I have a Dell Inspiron 530 I have been wanting to try Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu on, however when I put in the Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu/etc disks, and try to boot, I end up in BusyBox and *Ubuntu will NOT fully boot past the scrolling logo and the scrolling bar.  One person on the forums asked that I try setting my SATA from IDE to RAID, I don't see how that could help?
<TheSheep> !repeat | SuperMonster
<ubottu> SuperMonster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SuperMonster> !DisconnectedAndDidn'tKnowIfQuestionGotThrough
<ubottu> SuperMonster: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SuperMonster> ok
<TheSheep> SuperMonster: you could try lookng at dmesg -- this should give you some hints on what failed. Also, you could try various boot options -- they are needed for some hardware.
<TheSheep> !boot | SuperMonster
<ubottu> SuperMonster: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SuperMonster> Erm, I am saying I am on windows now.  However, I wanted to try a version of Ubuntu, I put in the disk to do so, and it never makes it to install or the live session for this computer.
<TheSheep> SuperMonster: you can specify the boot options on livecd boot too
<TheSheep> SuperMonster: when you press f1 on that boot, you will have some details displayed
<SuperMonster> Should I try disconnecting all non-needed stuff also, such as the externals ?
<SuperMonster> Printer and so forth
<TheSheep> SuperMonster: generally, ubuntu tries to autodetect everything where possible, but some hardware vendors make their hardware very buggy and hard to support
<TheSheep> SuperMonster: no, it shouldn't be a problem, I think the problem now is to get your ubuntu to see your hard disk
<SuperMonster> OK. So what I need to do is press F1 for options, to see if I can find something that will make it boot to the Live Session/Install/whatever ?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> changing some settings in bios may help too, of course
<TheSheep> it's basically stabbing in the dark
<SuperMonster> I don't understand the idea of changing the SATA from IDE to RAID though, as suggested in the forums ?
<SuperMonster> Last time I did that, Windows (the current OS) would not boot, and I had to reset it back.
<TheSheep> the idea is that maybe the RAID mode is less buggy :)
<SuperMonster> However, if it wasn't able to see that I had Windows installed on the hard drive, wouldn't it not be able to "see" any OS ?
<SuperMonster> Less of course I did have a RAID ?
<TheSheep> no idea how it exactly works
<TheSheep> maybe that person didn't knwo you have windows on it
<TheSheep> know
#xubuntu 2008-07-20
<bassboi> i used wine to install a game on here, using xubuntu 8.04, and it created an "Other" section in my apps menu, containing the game I installed... although, the game doesn't work and i've removed it using wine, but now the "Other" section stays... how would i remove it
<TheSheep> bassboi: it's in ~/.local/share/applications
<bassboi> i just delete?
<TheSheep> yeah, you can delete the .desktop file that's in there
<TheSheep> it's a laouncher for the menu
<bassboi> theres defaults.list and wine
<bassboi> in wine?
<TheSheep> yeah
<bassboi> ok.. if i remove wine, i can delete the whole wine folder, right
<TheSheep> yes, it's your home directory anyways, all you can lose is your user's settings
<bassboi> wow, ty very much
<bassboi> not hard at all
<bassboi> sudo rm -Rv wine
<bassboi> <3
<bassboi> great
<TheSheep> no sudo necessary
<TheSheep> actually, you shouldn't use sudo when doing things in your home dir
<bassboi> ok
<bassboi> learning new things every day bout this linux fandango
<bassboi> GANGSTER
<stjan> hi, I was wondering if there is a keyboard shortcut for accessing the application menu?
<stjan> or if I could set one?
<stjan> eh.
<SaGe> huh
<SaGe> never thought of that stjan, there probably is
<SaGe> have you checked the documentation?
<SaGe> stjan: quick search : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292391
<stjan> heh, guess I'm not a very good searcher then sage.
<stjan> thanks.
<AlexJP> hello, how do i set the default audio device if i have more than 1 soundcard
<glitsj16> AlexJP: hi again .. there's also a package called "asoundconf-gtk" that offers a GUI way to do that it seems, just found out ..
<David-A> How do I get a network graph in the panel? (I tried install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin but it seem I have to install alot of gnome stuff befor I can use it)
<th0r> David-A, check gkrellm
<th0r> David-A, it won't be in the panel...but I have run it for about a decade now...wouldn't want linux without it
<David-A> I have a cpu graph in the panel and would like the netw too. so it wont overlap or be overlapped by other windows.
<th0r> David-A, gkrellm will put a ton of stuff in a stack...it is highly configurable and there are a good number of plugins for it as well. I also found it to be more efficient than the panel plugins...uses less memory and less cpu
<David-A> th0r: how do you get it out of the way but still visible?
<th0r> David-A, just let it sit on the desktop...it sits under everything else unless I click on it, so it is pretty inobtrusive
<th0r> David-A, I hardly run anything maximized, so there is always a little space betweeen the windows and the screen edge, so if I need to see the info in gkrellm I just click on it and it pops to the top
<David-A> th0r: I never maximize too, but there is seldom a corner I can count on being unused.
<th0r> David-A, I keep gkrellm along the right side of the screen. I like to keep an eye on the network, cpu and memory, and this also puts the volume controls where they are usable.
<th0r> David-A, in a stack about half the height of the screen I have cpu, memory, wifi, network, battery, volume, webcam, hard drive, and a screenshot button
<David-A> "click on it": I have the clock and the cpu graph in the panel, and I have tried to have the panel auto-hide, but wasnt good, because i had to move the mouse to see clock or cpu. I think move the mouse plus click is too much work for me. :)
<th0r> David-A, you can always make it stay on top...but I find that annoying
<th0r> David-A, In fact, I am on a quest to find out how to make the xfce panels NOT stay-on-top
<David-A> interesting. did you try autohide?
<th0r> David-A, yeah...I have two of them autohide now, but would like to make them act like normal windows
<David-A> th0r: there ara about 30 plugins for gkrellm. any needed for cpu graph, netw graph and digital clock, or are they builtin?
<th0r> David-A, those are all built in, but you should take a look at some of the others. Also, take a look at the homepage...there are a ton of themes and some of them are very nice
<th0r> David-A,  the homepage is actually on page two of the google search ... http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/
<th0r> David-A, also be aware you can turn off things that are built into the stack so you only show what you want
<David-A> th0r: ok, i am in gkrellm's config dialog now, i'll see what it can do for me. thanks!
<alyawn> Hi all... I have an external USB HDD and it is partitioned with NTFS, can I mount it with write privs?
<glitsj16> alyawn: there's a package called ntfs-config with which you can configure it that way yes, there's a nice howto with screenshots at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html (for feisty, but still works the same in hardy)
<alyawn> glitsj16: Thanks for the info
<alyawn> looks exactly like what I need!
<glitsj16> alyawn: very welcome
<Haden> is there a program for keying macros?  i.e. I want to repeat a set of keystrokes for the next 20 hours; any ideas? >.<
<PMantis> ﻿I just installed xubuntu-desktop onto ubuntu-server-amd64. When I login through gdm, I get a heron background with an xterm - no panel, no WM. Diagnostic steps?
<PMantis> When I manually run xfwm4 and xfce4-panel manaully, it's ok.
<th0r> PMantis, are those two running when you get the terminal and the heron?
<PMantis> no
<zaapiel> sup
<PMantis> One other thing happening: the menus, and the border around the term keep changing... like the human theme is fighting with another theme.
<th0r> PMantis, do you have gnome installed? I have encountered such problems after installing xfce on a gnome ubuntu
<PMantis> I never install gnome
<glitsj16> PMantis: do you run a xfce session in gdm ?
<PMantis> dpkg-reconfigure gdm doesn't give any options, so it's the only DM installed.
<th0r> PMantis, you need to run 'startxfce4' if I remember correctly
<PMantis> glitsj16: Yes, GDM show the login screen, XFCE is supposed to provide the desktop.
<PMantis> Shouldn't the xinitrc handle that?
<th0r> PMantis, I think you can add it to one of the files in ~..... .profile or .bashrc or maybe .xinitrc?
<th0r> PMantis,  I am not on my ubuntu machine right now so I can't tell you for sure
<th0r> PMantis, if I remember correctly the default is to run twm, which just gives you a terminal
<glitsj16> PMantis: not sure, they changed xubuntu-defaults recently and that changed the default GDM session from xinitrc to something else, easily checked i suppose via the settings > login window (or gksy /usr/sbin/gdmsetup)
<PMantis> I ran gdmsetup over SSH to config this
<PMantis> I setup an identical server last week, except it was JeOS based.
<PMantis> That's still running fine. I have an NFS mounted /home, and ldap auth. Both servers use the same /home and same ldap through pam.
<PMantis> I can login to one server w/o issues. but the new one won't load properly.
<glitsj16> PMantis: okay, i was thinking that changing the default session in gdm to xfce might autostart xfwm etc.
 * PMantis chcks gdmsetup
<cody-somerville> Hello
<glitsj16> hi cody-somerville
<PMantis> This is so weird.
<th0r> PMantis, you should be aware that not all linux distros will start the wm in the same way
<PMantis> As I'm typing in the terminal, the fonts of "File edit view..." keep changing, the colors change.
<PMantis> th0r: True, but I rarely use anything except *buntu
<cody-somerville> PMantis, please provide output of: ps ux | cat
<th0r> PMantis, I thought you said the other machine was JeOS
<PMantis> Yeah:  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<th0r> PMantis, learn something new every day <smile>
<PMantis> :-)
<PMantis> th0r: So, basically the same thing, just diff kernel
<PMantis> cody-somerville: You prefer that to be ran from an X session?
<th0r> PMantis, You might want to look closer just to make sure. With that small footprint I wouldn't be surprised if the start sequence hasn't been tailored
<PMantis> cody-somerville: And why pipe through cat?
<cody-somerville> PMantis, so that I get the entire thing instead of it being cut off
<glitsj16> th0r: on a completely different note, i read that you are looking for a way to get your panels to your liking .. have you tried devilspie ?
<PMantis> JeOS is a server based, just like the Ubuntu-server I installed. I assume it's the same once I install xubuntu-desktop
<PMantis> cody-somerville: Neat trick
<zaapiel> can xubuntu do compiz?
<PMantis> cody-somerville: OK, particular pastebin you like, or /query it to you ?  :)
<zaapiel> like with the wiggly windows and what not
<cody-somerville> zaapiel, yup
<zaapiel> cool
<glitsj16> zaapiel: if your graphics supports it yes
<cody-somerville> PMantis, pastebin.ubuntu.com
<zaapiel> how? :D
<th0r> glitsj16, no..hadn't heard of it. I have the panels set up like i want, but I want them to behave as normal windows instead of staying on top all the time
<zaapiel> i got the nvidia driver glitsj16
<zaapiel> so i got hardware accell
<cody-somerville> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<PMantis> cody-somerville: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28586/
<zaapiel> ty
<cody-somerville> PMantis, the xfce4 session isn't starting
<glitsj16> th0r: it's a window-matching utility and in the repo's, might work .. it has a GUI as well, more info at http://burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie
<cody-somerville> PMantis, pastebin ~/.dmrc
<PMantis> cody-somerville: I know that. :)
<cody-somerville> PMantis, Click session in gdm and click xfce4 and then click make it default session
<alyawn> hmm... still can't mount my external hdd w/ ntfs
<alyawn> oops: The NTFS partition is hibernated.
<glitsj16> alyawn: so that ntfs-config package didn't do the trick ? any relevant errors ?
<PMantis> cody-somerville: Only 2 lines in ~/.dmrc: [Desktop]\n Session=default
<glitsj16> alyawn: ah well that would explain things :)
<alyawn> nope... when I try to mount by hand I get the "hibernated" error above
<PMantis> cody-somerville: Hmmm, choosing the session in GDM worked! But I selected xfce with gdmsetup!. I dont' get that.
<cody-somerville> PMantis, probably because of the .dmrc overrode that
<alyawn> glitsj16: yes it does explain it, but now to fix it...
<PMantis> That's the same /home that used on our other server.. so it would've overrode that on THAT serve, too, wouldn't it??
<th0r> glitsj16, thanks...I installed devilspie just now and will fetch the gui when I get a chance
<glitsj16> alyawn: did you go to hibernate on that drive under windows or anything ?
<PMantis> cody-somerville: Both machines use NFS mounted /home to the same export.
<alyawn> glitsj16: no clue... the truth is that it probably wasn't shutdown properly
<PMantis> Hmmmm
<cody-somerville> PMantis, Why would it not then?
<glitsj16> alyawn: in that case i'd suggest rebooting into windows and get a clean shutdown
<alyawn> glitsj16, I'm not sure that's possible... It's a laptop hdd and I no longer have the original hardware
<cody-somerville> alyawn, use ntfs tools then
<PMantis> cody-somerville: That's my point - the .dmrc file exists on both server in my /home, since it's NFS /home. both servers have xfce4 & gdm, no gnome, no kde, etc. If the .gdmrc is at fault, it should cause issues on both servers. Hmmm
<cody-somerville> PMantis, it may very well have been causing issues you were unaware of
<alyawn> ﻿cody-somerville, you mean ntfsprogs... apt-getting now
<PMantis> cody-somerville: Maybe... I just DELETED the file, and I can login fine... so it was the file causing the problem. weird!
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Btw, who is psyched for Xubuntu Intrepid 8.10???!! :D
<PMantis> cody-somerville: I'm still a little flabbergasted. Either way, thanks!!
<cody-somerville> PMantis, np :]
<SuperMonster> Is Xubuntu "offical" ?
<cody-somerville> SuperMonster, yes
<PMantis> cody-somerville: And a 'ls -l /home/*/.dmrc' revealed a few of those buggers
<cody-somerville> PMantis, did you delete them all?
<PMantis> cody-somerville: yup
<PMantis> Gotta have this new server ready for monday
<cody-somerville> PMantis, does any of the computers run a de besides xfce4?
<PMantis> Not that use this /home
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<PMantis> only the 2 machines - both thin client servers.
<cody-somerville> :)
<gotisch> how do i disable system sounds?
<PMantis> cody-somerville: Very handy line:  apt-get remove --purge gnome-games* brasero transmission-gtk abiword gnumeric
<PMantis> :-D
<cody-somerville> gotisch, xubuntu doesn't come with any
<cody-somerville> PMantis, :P
<cody-somerville> PMantis, do you install any alternatives?
<PMantis> cody-somerville: openoffice.org
<PMantis> They can't burn a CD on a thin client, and we don't need them downloading things p2p.
<PMantis> or wasting times with games. :)
<PMantis> err, time
<gotisch> mh well xchat does a loud tuut whenever i press backspace in entry bar and there is no text.. are you saying this is xchat related?
<cody-somerville> gotisch, oh, that
<cody-somerville> the system bell
<alyawn> is there a safe way to "disconnect" a usb hdd? or is umounting enough?
<gotisch> so how do i disable that? its like 3 times louder then anything else
<PMantis> cody-somerville:  This brings up another point - if they're on a thin client using XDMCP, *why* should the be given a "shutdown" option on the logoff menu? None of them have permission to shut down the server! :)
<cody-somerville> PMantis, you can use kiosk mode to disable that option
<cody-somerville> alyawn, yes, unmounting makes it safe
<PMantis> cody-somerville: Oh, do tell.
<cody-somerville> gotisch, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126746
<cody-somerville> PMantis, this is for 4.2 but it should work with 4.4: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-session
<cody-somerville> PMantis, particularly: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-session#xfsm-kiosk-mode
<cody-somerville> PMantis, put this in /etc/xdg/xfce4/kiosk/kioskrc
<cody-somerville> [xfce4-session]
<cody-somerville> Shutdown=%admin
<cody-somerville> and all new users will have that kios setting :)
<PMantis> cody-somerville: "new" users?
<cody-somerville> PMantis, the file would only be copied over to the user's home directory when their account is created
<PMantis> So, needs to be in ~/.config/xfce4/kiosk
<cody-somerville> PMantis, actually...
<cody-somerville> PMantis, I've never used kiosk myself
<cody-somerville> PMantis, you'll have to look into it for full details
<gotisch> thanks :)
<gotisch> was missing system bell in my google hunt
<cody-somerville> gotisch, :)
<PMantis> cody-somerville: Awesome pointer. It's grayed out now.
<cody-somerville> PMantis, :]
<PMantis> cody-somerville: But without a $HOME/.dmrc file, it complains at login.
<cody-somerville> PMantis, what does?
<PMantis> I think it's GDM - happens as soon as I hit enter.
<PMantis> cody-somerville: Also mentions permissions
<SaGe> Anyone here available to help with a problem installing Xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91455
<alyawn> ok... ntfsfix, followed by mount -ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile... thanks for the help again everyone
<alyawn> err ^^ it worked...
<cody-somerville> :D
<raxial> hi all
<Genelyk> hi
<raxial> does anyone know of a decent lan monitor app?
<MrNaz> are there proper bluetooth tools? bluetooth-sendto is pretty pathetic
<TheSheep> install gnome-bluetooth
<jimmy_the_saint> does anyone know if there is a way to modify the desktop settings so that when an image is dragged from firefox, the image is saved rather than a url-shortcut?
<cody-somerville> I don't think so
<jimmy_the_saint> just thought id ask
<nikolam> HI
<nikolam> Do you use some search engine for a desktop computer running xubuntu?
<nikolam> I had wrong first impressions with Beagle in the past
<nikolam> Beaing unable to control it`s beahvior
<nikolam> And I am wondering, did things changed in Hardy 8.04.1,
<nikolam> Is it safe to use Beagle or sonething, without putting myself in position that my computer will index everything without control and waste my resources while I am working?
 * Valsum doesn't use any search engine.
<nikolam> Valsum, How do you search ,for instance, for *.deb files, recursively in directory?
<Valsum> I've never had to do that so far, but guess I'd do it via File Browser.
<TheSheep> nikolam: find directory -name '*.deb'
<TheSheep> nikolam: you could use catfish for that, if you like gui
<nikolam> I use catfish. But it seems very slow and when I search for *.deb results includes zz.deblala etc..
<mr_boo> hi
<mr_boo> i've changed the size of the mouse cursor to big but it only works when the cursor is over some applications
<mr_boo> is this normal?
<mr_boo> this behaviour only applies to xubuntu
<mr_boo> got a question about xfe
<mr_boo> i've attempted to change cursor size
<mr_boo> but it only has different look over certain applications
<mr_boo> is this a sensible behaviour?
<cody-somerville> mr_boo, try logging out and back in?
<mr_boo> i've rebooted
<cody-somerville> If it looks like a bug, smells like a bug, and quacks like a bug than it is probably a bug :)
<eshat> Hello @All: When I try to access a partition, gnome says: "Cannot mount volume. You are not privileged to mount this volume." although I am i the plugdev group, any ideas what causes this problem ?
<AlexJP> eshat: just guessing here, but have you tried sudo?
<AlexJP> anyone know where i can get an nvidia geforce 4 ti 4200 driver?
<AlexJP> hello, i have just installed mpg123, but it hasnt shown up. anyone know where it will be?
<slow-motion> hi
<AlexJP> hey
<j1mc> AlexJP: mpg123 is a command-line based music player.  :)
<AlexJP> jlmc oh yeah
<AlexJP> jlmc lol thats no good :P
<j1mc> :)  so it wouldn't show up in your menu
<AlexJP> nah i just did a cmd line mpg123
<AlexJP> dont suppose you know of a good, light mp3 player, with a gui
<j1mc> let me check something
<AlexJP> jlmc sure
<j1mc> how lightweight do you need it to be?
<AlexJP> well, it doesnt reall matter, but i just want it to be fast
<j1mc> if you need something very lightweight, i might suggest xmms, but it's a little old school.
<AlexJP> i will check it out
<j1mc> otherwise, exaile or quod-libet would provide a bit more functionality, but would be a little heavier.
<j1mc> still not as heavy as rhythmbox or banshee.
<AlexJP> well, i have been using totem
<j1mc> and certainly not as heavy (on a gtk-based system) as amarok.
<AlexJP> no, amarok wa very heavy when i tried it
<AlexJP> would rhythmbox be lighter than totem?
<j1mc> um, on xubuntu rhythmbox tries to install a bunch of gnome stuff... rhythmbox would be heavier than totem.
<AlexJP> oh ok
<j1mc> but totem (although it can play music) isn't really much of a music player.
<AlexJP> no
<AlexJP> its a bit useless
<AlexJP> what does the universe and multiverse things in synaptic mean?
<j1mc> good question.  there are 3 different 'levels' within the repositories.
<j1mc> main, universe, and multiverse
<j1mc> main is where all of the core stuff goes - this stuff is supported by canonical.
<j1mc> universe is supported by the community, but is still 'free as in freedom' software.
<j1mc> multiverse software still doesn't cost any money, but doesn't live up to the 'free as in freedom' status of the other software.  it likely isn't fully open source.
<j1mc> stuff like mp3 support or binary drivers would be in multiverse.
<AlexJP> oh i see, cool
<AlexJP> hey, in exaile's track list, do you have to display albums?
<AlexJP> if rather click an artist and see all songs
<j1mc> i dunno... :/  i don't really use exaile.  sorry.
<AlexJP> no worries
<AlexJP> what do you use
<j1mc> if you'd like, there's an #exaile channel where you can ask those kinds of questions.
 * AlexJP joins #exaile @P
<j1mc> lately i've been using songbird.  it's not in the repos.  you have to install it manually, but there are instructions on how to do it.  it's still in beta, and isn't particularly lightweight.
<j1mc> i gotta run for now.  best of luck to you.
<AlexJP> see you mate
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, I have some weird power management issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28734/
<PsynoKhi0> First time I installed Hardy on that computer it would lock up when running anything remotely demanding
<PsynoKhi0> in Gutsy no problem at all
<PsynoKhi0> that output from power is the only suspicious stuff I could find
<gillux> hello
<charlie-tca> Hello, gillux
<gillux> how to help xubuntu ? because my association use xubuntu www.defis.info
<freddo_frog> !seen vidd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen vidd
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, I'm having issues with Hardy, the computer it's on freezes when playing a media file, loading a map in OpenArena or randomly in Wesnoth
<PsynoKhi0> K6-2 500, MVP3 chipset, 192MB RAM, Voodoo3 pci video card, SB 32 AWE ISA sound card
<PsynoKhi0> I get weird ACPI stuff like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12824/
<PsynoKhi0> acpi=off option in grub doesn't solve anything, I've also tried turning off acpi and powernow services, no luck
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: what's so weird with it?
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: with the pastebin output?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: yeah
<PsynoKhi0> http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/processor.html "(Note: C0 is not mentioned, it is the CPU "working" state)é
<PsynoKhi0> also the bus master activity is different... anyway Gutsy is fine, Hardy isn't and so far this is one of the very few leads I have
<PsynoKhi0> that and "DRIUnlock called when not locked" in Xorg.0.log
<PsynoKhi0> though I don't know if the latter happens in Gutsy too
<PsynoKhi0> hmm http://readlist.com/lists/vger.kernel.org/linux-kernel/91/456123.html ok the acpi stuff might not be relevant...
<PsynoKhi0> ok I don't care I just want a freaking solution now, got better stuff to do than waste a whole afternoon for stuff that still borks the same wat 3 months after release for no appearent reason
<cottima> anyone use both soft raid 1 and lvm?
<slashdot> hope someone in here can help me out here....  I'm trying to use my laptop's built-in card reader, but it's not working.  anyone know why?
<slashdot> great.  outstanding help.
<ddg08_korea> hello all... i just tried to use wubi
<ddg08_korea> I get to the point where it says computing partitions.. it doesn't get past that screen
<ddg08_korea> the progress bar is sitting at 100%
<cody-somerville> slashdot, what kind of card reader do you have?
<ddg08_korea> can anyone help me with this issue
<slashdot> I'm not sure...I keep trying to look for it, but it doesn't show up.
<slashdot> so i can't tell you the name.
<TheSheep> slashdot: use lshw
<slashdot>   description: Computer
<slashdot>     width: 32 bits
<slashdot>   *-core
<slashdot>        description: Motherboard
<slashdot>        physical id: 0
<slashdot>      *-memory
<slashdot>           description: System memory
<slashdot>           physical id: 0
<cody-somerville> hmmm
<slashdot> woops
<ddg08_korea> slashdot can you help
<ddg08_korea> why does wubi stall at the checking install - computer partitions section
<Aquina> Look at his crama! (https://launchpad.net/~starsheep-trooper) :-))
<evilbug> i'm typing gnome-power-manager in terminal and nothing's coming up.
<evilbug> what's happening?
<evilbug> now it works X_X wow. sorry.
<jimmy_the_saint> hows everybody doing today?
<AlexJP> ok thans
<AlexJP> except its night here
<AlexJP> :)
<jimmy_the_saint> I found a solution to a lot of complaint regarding power features in Xubuntu (tested on amd64, I don't know about i386)  The gnome-screensaver program is not set to run at startup.  without it, gnome power manager is useless.  by adding the program to the autostart apps issues found in 6 threads that i have identified are fixed.  I don't know if there is a way to roll out an update, but if there is, I think this would s
<jimmy_the_saint> and good evening then!!
<AlexJP> hehe
<jimmy_the_saint> oops, this was meant for xubuntu-devel.  Ill copy it over there real quick.
<AlexJP> cool
<AlexJP> well done btw
<jimmy_the_saint> thanks.
<AlexJP> hey does anyone know if its possible to install googleearth in xubuntu
<jimmy_the_saint> is there a way to send out an update for this?  It is just a matter of enabling an additional autostart app, but I think man users would just suffer
<AlexJP> im just a n00b :)
<jimmy_the_saint> oh
<jimmy_the_saint> google medibuntu and activate that repository.
<AlexJP> ty :)
<jimmy_the_saint> google earth should then be available via synaptic.
<Aeternus> hello, I'm looking for the md5 hash of the xubuntu 8.04.1 alternate ISO
<Genelyk> Hi
<Aeternus> ok, found it, but why it's not on the official page?
<JanMalte> how can i prevent firefox to switch into the offline mode if i haven't a network connection?
<JanMalte> i want to use firefox for a lokal web application
<JanMalte> and i don't want to have to disable the offline mode every time
<trinux> where can you find older ISO's from xubuntu 7.x?
<cody-somerville> cdimages.ubuntu.com
<trinux> the medium is the same for ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> yup
<trinux> thanks :)
#xubuntu 2009-07-13
<Pincy> Hey, ive got a problem with acx, wicd on connecting to an wpa secured wlan
<Pincy> can u help me?
<forces> do you have wpa-supplicant installed?
<Pincy> im trying to get into with wext, whats standard in wicd. Should i try another one?
<Pincy> does the acx-driver support wpa nowadays, cause all old threads says it doesnt
<Pincy> but they are at least one and half a year old...
<Pincy> now im letting him try with the atmel instead of wext and go 2 sleep ill see it tomorow
<Pincy> hmm.... Atmel didnt crash my system, but didnt connect. Trying more with log tomorow
<mikubuntu> omg.  trying to get this toshiba satellite to boot from cd, and it kept booting back to windows, that page that offers you safe mode, etc... of course i've been powering on and off and on and off trying different paths to a bios.  now, it wont power up at all.
<firestarter1> hi. is there a way to automatically delete older files than one week in myFolder ? I know it can be obtained with a simple script, but I wonder if is there a GUI program (or a configuration menu) for that
<Ou42> hello
<Ou42> does xubuntu 9.04 have an ssh server installed and running by default?
 * Ou42 noobie
<Ou42> how can i check to see if an ssh server is installed and running?
<Ou42> putty is returning "Network error: Connection refused"
<durt> Ou42, 'ps -A | grep ssh' on the server
<Ou42> not to be silly, but for clarity
<Ou42> server is the xubuntu box not the vista box running xming and putty, yes?
<Ou42> ( because the whole X w
<Ou42> ... X Window server / client backwards thing isn't helping the noodle too much )
<durt> Ou42, sshd is not installed by default, 'sudo apt-get install ssh'.
<Ou42> is that the *similar* or *different* than, 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' ?
<ocsivan> How to change Firefox settings that it does not use "Swfdec SWF player" but the already installed Adobe player?
<Ou42> durt - thanks for the help. gonna give it a shot.
<SiDi> Why do people leave this channel when I begin typing an answer to them ?
<confusious> hmmmmmmmm 53 people in this room & nobody sayin shit errrrrrrr I mean stuff
<confusious> errrrrrrrr sorry everybody
<confusious> hmmmmm anybody really here ??
<knome> confusious, why talk if there is nothing to say?
<confusious> ahhhhhhhhhh
<knome> if you have a question, just *ask* it
<knome> !ask | confusious
<ubottu> confusious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<confusious> so there IS somebody alive here heh heh
<knome> no, actually i'm a zombie
<ablomen> brains... hungry for brains...
<confusious> just checkin ta see if I've got this thing sett up properly
<confusious> everything seems to look okay fer now so fer now everybody I'ma just gonna say goodnight.gotta goto work in the morn
<knome> okay, good night
<confusious> thanks fer all yer help  heh heh heh
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> some days ago the "weather update" applet on my panel started reporting "no data" instead of the weather report
<MaxFrames> my internet connection is working fine.
<MaxFrames> what can be the problem?
<ramrod> maybe the server is down from where you fetch the weather data?
<ramrod> hmm i just added the applet and i get also no data
<MaxFrames> I too think the server is down
<MaxFrames> but I cannot find confirmation on the web
<ramrod> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin
<ramrod> Attention: The folks at weather.com have upgraded their platform in July 2009 to make the API key mandatory. It wasn’t required previously (apart in writing), and the Weather plugin didn’t implement that before 0.6.3. You’ll need version 0.6.3 or more recent to make the Weather plugin work again.
<ramrod> hmmm
<ramrod> what version is in jaunty?
<MaxFrames> dunno, how do I find out?
<MaxFrames> ok, found. it's 0.6.2
<MaxFrames> but sudo apt-get install xfce4-weather-plugin says it's already the latest version
<MaxFrames> how do I update the applet to the latest version?
<ramrod> im trying to install the newest version from http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin
<ramrod> ok its working
<MaxFrames> :) OK I will try to do it myself, if I fail can I ask you directions about how to install it?
<ramrod> sure
<MaxFrames> just a question for now: did you have to compile it, right?
<ramrod> yes
<MaxFrames> ok, never did it before, let's try :)
<ramrod> ./configure then make then make install
<ramrod> theres is an INSTALL file
<ramrod> with an instruction
<ramrod> and i had to install the package xfce4-panel-dev
<ramrod> libgtk2.0-dev
<ramrod> and intltool
<MaxFrames> mm :(
<MaxFrames> I typed "./configure" and it said I needed to install intltool; which I then did
<MaxFrames> then I typed "./configure" again and apparently this step went well
<MaxFrames> now I typed "make" and it says "no objective specified and no makefile found."
<ramrod> hmmm, sure configure went well? what did it say in the last lines
<MaxFrames> let me review it
<MaxFrames> maybe I missed something
<MaxFrames> right, I was lacking pkg-config :P
<MaxFrames> now it says I'm lacking gtk+-2.0
<ramrod> ah yes
<ramrod> libgtk2.0-dev
<ramrod> should solve that
<MaxFrames> ok
<ramrod> had the same
<MaxFrames> wow, massive package that
<ramrod> yeah...
<ramrod> i allways google stuff like that, found it here
<ramrod> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375866
<MaxFrames> gosh
<MaxFrames> now it cant find libxfce4util-1.0
<ramrod> i had the same
<ramrod> xfce4-panel-dev
<ramrod> this should be the last
<ramrod> small one
<ramrod> ^^
<MaxFrames> thanks, the problem is that the names of the lib and the package dont match!
<MaxFrames> so if not for you I wouldnt have a clue
<ramrod> right, then you have to google
<ramrod> i found it in a german forum, here http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xfce4-places-plugin-installationsprobleme/
<MaxFrames> linux can really scare inexperienced people off
<ramrod> but in the end, you have an awesome weather plugin! \o/ lol
<ramrod> i think i'll use that too ^^
 * MaxFrames make'ing
 * MaxFrames sudo make install'ing
 * MaxFrames sudo make clean'ing
<ramrod> oh, i forgot that
<ramrod> lol
 * MaxFrames is now happy owner of working applet :))
<ramrod> \0/
<ramrod> so hows the weather at yours? *g*
<MaxFrames> sunny with light cover
<MaxFrames> thanks for the help :)
<ramrod> np :)
<MaxFrames> so now I have the tools and the knowledge to build packages :)
<MaxFrames> 28°C and 48% humidity here
<Pincy> Can u help me, wext is crashing my pc and atmel cant connect to my network. Im using acx drivers on actual xubuntu
<Pincy> could the problem for the wpa-supplicant be, that the wlan is hidden?
<Pincy> can someone help me connecting with my hidden wpa secured wlan?
<TheSheep> they might be able to help you on #ubuntu
<Pincy> kk, then ill try it there
<Pincy> .... Dont even get recogniced in the channel there.
<ToStItOs> I have a dial up connection and I wanted to know if there is a faster way to download updates
<ToStItOs> I have a dialup connection and I wanted to know if there is a faster stable way to download updates
<ToStItOs> I am trying to download updates but my connection during evening hours is unstable so is a alternative way to download Xubuntu updates
<poopuser> Good morning. I've got one question : synaptic says that i have one 'broken' package. I would like to fix it however using cli not the synaptic itself. How can i do so?
<charlie-tca> poopuser: try running 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in the terminal and see what messages it gives you
<poopuser> charlie-tca, Thank you charlie.
<charlie-tca> let's see what it does
<poopuser> It does not show anything suspicious.
<charlie-tca> nothing to autoremove; nothing to fix?
<poopuser> No nothing. Maybe the problem fixed itself. Strange. However thank you for your input.
<charlie-tca> no problem
<hhh2> which is the latest version of vlx for xubuntu hardy ?? 0.9.9 ?
<hhh2> vlc *
<th0r> hhh2: vlc 1.0 has just been released, but you have to get it from their homepage as ubuntu doesn't have it  in the repos.
<th0r> hhh2: 9.9.9 is the latest in the repos
<hhh2> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu hardy main
<hhh2> i use this repo
<SiDi_> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<SiDi_> !info vlc karmic
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1545 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<SiDi_> You can try the karmic package ~
<hhh2> latest xubuntu version requires more cpu and ram?
<hhh2> Jaunty Jackalope
<charlie-tca> 9.04 actually uses less than hardy, I think
<hhh2> is dangerous to update from hardy to jaunty?
<charlie-tca> you need to upgrade in series. 8.04(hardy) to 8.10(intrepid) to 9.04(jaunty) unless you want to break a lot of things
<hhh2> karmic will be lts?
<forces> no
<forces> karmic is 9.10
<charlie-tca> no, it will be either 10.04 or 10.10, depending on gnome
<forces> 10.04 will be LTS
<goldrake> someone can help me for boot a pc with raid software?
<SiDi_> hhh2: what GPU ?
<SiDi_> If you have a Nvidia or a recent ATi you'll be safe
<SiDi_> If you have an Intel or some SiS or ATi cards you might want to wait for Karmic before upgrading, because Jaunty will very likely not work well due to driver problems
<moodog> evening :)
<Araneidae> How can I stop xfce from automatically saving and restarting apps?
<Araneidae> I have "Automatically save session on logout" in "Session and Startup" unchecked, but it still does it.
<charlie-tca> Make sure "Save session for future logins" is unchecked when you hit the quit button
<Araneidae> Yep, it's uncheckec
<charlie-tca> Then delete the ~/.cache/sessions files
<charlie-tca> Next time you login, it should not open anything then
<Araneidae> Getting a bit tired of doing that.  Seems I have to delete that every time I log out
<Araneidae> I've also got a problem where xfce has decided to start placing one of my application's windows, can't figure out why...
<charlie-tca> I don't understand that question
<Araneidae> Well, do you know where xfce stores the state for windows it decides to store positions for?
<Araneidae> Normally when I start a program the first launched window is placed on the  terminal where the mouse rests.
<charlie-tca> let me look
<Araneidae> This particular program always ends up being launched in the (wrong) terminal
<Araneidae> sorry, "terminal" isn't the right word, "screen" is possibly better
<charlie-tca> It would most likly start in the screen with focus, which is normally where the mouse is
<Araneidae> Yes, that's what I mean
<Araneidae> Unfortunately this one window always starts in screen 0
<Araneidae> started doing it a little while ago, I probably typed some key bound to an xfce function
<Araneidae> Is there any documentation for where xfce keeps its settings?  I've had poor luck in searching for it...
<charlie-tca> Yes, I use the docs in /usr/share/xfce4/doc
<Araneidae> Well, there's nothing in there about where settings are stored
<charlie-tca> Also, there is some good information in /usr/share/xfce4/tips
<Araneidae> Oh, that's an interesting list of random factoids!
<charlie-tca> This should be where everything is stored: file:///usr/share/xfce4/doc/C/xfce4-session.html#files-and-env-vars
<charlie-tca> For Xubuntu, that is normally ~/.config
<Araneidae> Ah, yes, found ~/.config/
<Araneidae> I guess the xfce4 directory is most relevant...
<charlie-tca> The window information is stored in ~/.cache/sessions
<Araneidae> Huh.  I've just deleted that.  Let me try my program again...
<Araneidae> Yep, starts in screen 0 even though the terminal I use to launch it and the mouse are in screen 1! Grr.
<Araneidae> And ~/.cache/sessions is gone
<charlie-tca> What program?
<Araneidae> It's a program lauchned from Wine, a game
<charlie-tca> Are you using compiz?
<Araneidae> no, interacts horribly with wine!
<charlie-tca> Is wine already running?
<Araneidae> No, I'm launching it afresh each time
<Araneidae> Curiously, if I run other apps from the same wine prefix they come up in the expected screen
<Araneidae> Not sure what to search for in the config files
<charlie-tca> I don't know either, maybe talk to the wine maintainer/developers. I know he is quite open for helping people
<charlie-tca> It almost sounds like the app is misbehaving...
<charlie-tca> Other programs are working correctly, it is something to do with that one application
<Araneidae> It's very odd.
<Araneidae> It'd be nice to trace the communication with xfce.  There isn't some kind of useful logging option, is there?
<charlie-tca> check in ~/.xsession-errors . That is the log of messages when using the desktop
<charlie-tca> It won't all be errors, though
<Araneidae> It's a bit short!
<charlie-tca> wishing mine was
<Araneidae> Lots of getBoolValue assertion errors, and that's about it
<Araneidae> That's it: http://pastebin.com/d77ff68f
<charlie-tca> Nothing jumps out at me exept the entry for kubuntu. Did you install Kubuntu and Xubuntu-desktop?
<Araneidae> Once upon a time.
<charlie-tca> I wonder if it isn't storing the setting under kubuntu defaults for some reason?
<Araneidae> Yes, I started with Ubunut, tried Kubuntu (kubuntu-desktop) briefly and hated, so then installed kubuntu-desktop finally.
<charlie-tca> I don't honestly know, though
<Araneidae> Interesting possibility...
<charlie-tca> look in ~/.gnome and .gnome2 also
<Araneidae> Hm.. Definitely got both of those...
<charlie-tca> anything about wine or xfce in either one?
<Araneidae> Think the simplest thing is to move them to one side and see if anything breaks.
<charlie-tca> sure
<Araneidae> There's an astonishing amount of stuff in ~/.gnome2
<charlie-tca> heh, that's gnome, alright
<pteague_work> i'm having all sorts of fun today...  i plug my headphones in & the speakers work, not the headphones... unplug the headphones & speakers go off
<charlie-tca> \o/
<charlie-tca> pteague: #ubuntu-audio-help is really good with audio issues
<Brandon_X_Fox> hello everyone I am having a problem, I am trying to get the photos off of my Canon Powershot a1000IS, it is recognized in lsusb, I just need to access it to obtain the photos. Thanks for the help.
<Brandon_X_Fox> and the version I am using is xubuntu 9.04 just for additional information.
 * Brandon_X_Fox wonders if anyone is alive
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Brandon_X_Fox> thanks for the reminder\
<charlie-tca> I don't know about the rest, but I am pretty sure I am not alive anymore
<knome> charlie-tca, ;)
 * charlie-tca can't vouch for anyone else
<knome> Brandon_X_Fox, do you see a media icon at the thunar side pane?
<zoredache> Personally, I have found that it is much easier to simply buy a media reader sd/cf/whatever instead of trying to connect a camera directly...
<Brandon_X_Fox> no I do not, usually when you mount a camera it would appear on the desktop, this one does not. the cameras display stays on showing only one picture and does not say it is connected, yet it is recognized via lsusb.
<Brandon_X_Fox> how much do usb sd card readers cost?
<zoredache> last one I purchased was $7 at the local best buy
<zoredache> i have seen them between 10-25 usually
<Brandon_X_Fox> Do they work with older pcs?
<zoredache> my experience has been that they will work on anything with a usb port
<Brandon_X_Fox> Because I'm running a 933mhz cpu, 256mb ram, 40gb computer, so I am just curious
<pteague_work> does the bot have a url for mapping keys for things like audio volume & such?
<crazygir> I have a network interface used for vbox. To do some of the testing I am doing, I need to set this up as a bridged interface, although this ties up the device when the vm and bridge are running. Could I create virtual interfaces for this device, which then get their own ethernetr bridge/tap setup?
<crazygir> ..how would you go about doing this?
<pteague_work> you should be able to add another ethernet device to the vm & bridge that or are you needing it on the host?
<crazygir> I have one device for the host, I have a seconde just for vms
<crazygir> I thought one tap/br one vm?
<pteague_work> i've not messed with virtualbox a whole lot, but i would think you could set it up to use any particular physical or virtual device on the host
<pteague_work> in the virtual machine (at least what i saw on the mac), virtualbox let's you set up to 4 different ethernet devices
<pteague_work> you'll have to stop the vm, go into the configuration section for the vm, networking tab & add or enable them
<n2diy> is there a special command for opening Thunar as root? With Gnome it is gksudo.
<knome> n2diy, the same.
<n2diy> knome: thanks
<pteague_work> ?keyboard
<pteague_work> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<pteague_work> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<planetary> hello?
<planetary> need some help, should be quick
<charlie-tca> !hi | planetary
<ubottu> planetary: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<planetary> thanks
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<planetary> sounds good
<planetary> ok, so i am having trouble installing the alsa update. i am not good with .tar files.
<planetary> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137&highlight=alsa
<planetary> i am in root and the cd ~desktop says it doesnt exist and the other 2 steps dont work
<charlie-tca> if you are in root, you need to use /home/planetary/Desktop/FILE
<charlie-tca> Your desktop and root desktop are different areas
<planetary> i see. does it make any difference that the home is on a seperate partition
<charlie-tca> nope
<planetary> i still get
<planetary> root@Tualatin:~# cd /home/alex/desktop/AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.17.tar
<planetary> -bash: cd: /home/alex/desktop/AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.17.tar: No such file or directory
<charlie-tca> Because you can not cd into the tar file. Try cd /home/alex/Desktop
<charlie-tca> Then do ls
<planetary> oh ok, whats cd
<charlie-tca> change directory
<planetary> and does the capital D matter
<charlie-tca> yes
<planetary> ahh
<charlie-tca> linux is very aware of the case
<charlie-tca> do 'ls' and see if the .tar file is there
<charlie-tca> Then go to step 3
<planetary> ok i did it. dit step 4
<planetary> thanks
<charlie-tca> Great! You are welcome
<planetary> cool. this chat thing is a great idea
<charlie-tca> yeah
<planetary> thanks again i may be back
<compilerwriter> Does xubuntu have the same upgrade problems with my nvidia MX 420 as Kubuntu does?
<compilerwriter> not many people here I see.
<charlie-tca> Not many people can answer your question. What drivers does the video card use?
<compilerwriter> in kubuntu I am using nvidia-glx-96 for Ibex.  They seem to have dropped support for the card in Jaunty which uses glx-180
<charlie-tca> It is probably not kubuntu dropping support. It is most likely nvidia dropping it
<charlie-tca> I have two nvidia cards here, and they both work fine
<compilerwriter> what cards are you using?
<charlie-tca> But, mine use the 180 latest drivers
<charlie-tca> 86ooGT
<charlie-tca> I don't know off the top of my head, but I suspect if the driver is no longer supported, it is not going to be in any distribution
<compilerwriter> Well unfortunately 180 doesn't support the 420 though.
<charlie-tca> Will it work with the nv driver
<compilerwriter> Jaunty doesn't work with nvidia 96 well at all.
<charlie-tca> That then becomes a problem. Although, Kubuntu is more resource intensive that Xubuntu.
<compilerwriter> I have found a 6200 for sale at a price of $89.00 that should be supported by 180, but I'm not sure the card is worth that much.
<charlie-tca> Have you tried the envyng driver?
<compilerwriter> As I understood envy just selected the right driver for you.  It is not a package so much as a software that identifies your card and gets you the latest driver for it.  Am I mistaken?
<charlie-tca> Could be you are right, I am not that familiar with the stuff
<compilerwriter> I think I tried nvidia-envy though as well.
<compilerwriter> Do you happen to know what the highest card that will fit agp is?
<compilerwriter> s/highest/newest
<jbk`>  the best
<charlie-tca> no idea
<jbk`> is prolly
<jbk`> R3850
<compilerwriter> jbk`: was that your input to my graphics card question?
<charlie-tca> Yes, it was
<goldrake> good night
<capleton> Hello, I hope this is working...   I'm new to Xubuntu and have a question...
<capleton> I'm trying to figure out how to change the size of Task List entries
<capleton> i use a netbook and right now if I only have one thing open, it looks disproportionately large :-(   Any ideas?
#xubuntu 2009-07-14
<homebrewcider> Hey there, every time I start up I get the "sessions and startup" window open. Any way to changet that?
<lukinfore> homebrewcider, say, close it and then logout but check "save session" in logout window
<homebrewcider> mmm, brilliant, I had tried what I thought was everything.... cheers
<knome> homebrewcider, next time you log out, remember to uncheck the "save session" box
<homebrewcider> yep, cheers
<homebrewcider> on a completely different note, my printer (Canon Mp610) seems to be going to sleep after every job, I have to unplug it from usb and replug it, that seems to "wake it up"
<planetary> I just upgraded alsa. i got a few new applications with it, most dont work. I get sound ok on analog. I have an Auzentech xplosion cinima with C-Media CMI8770 PCI chipset. I want to get optical or coax out to work. how do i configure it?
<planetary> omg i did it
<planetary> nm
<planetary> hope surround sound works now
<planetary> ok how do i make it 5.0
<planetary> YES thanks for listeing
<KittyKatt> Okay, for some reason all of my USB devices' volumes are locked. I have NO idea why.
<KittyKatt> Anyone help?
<planetary> hey, i have xubuntu restriced extras and vlc install and i cant play a dvd
<planetary> i did the lib  that used to work install but still
<planetary> ok i just skipped to chapter 1 and its playing. i dont know why
<pteague_work> wmsensors or xfce4-sensors-plugin ?
<owen1> my machine is mute on every boot. someone advice to run: 'sudo alsactl store' but i get E-core/util.c: home directory /home/yuka not ours.  any clues?
<KittyKatt> Same problem here.
<KittyKatt> Still trying to figure it out.
<owen1> i'll ping u if i solve it
<owen1> KittyKatt: /sbin/alsactl store
<owen1> try it
<owen1> doesn't work for me
<KittyKatt> "sudo alsactl store" ?
<owen1> that's what someone said on a forum
<KittyKatt> got your same error
<owen1> i'll post in in ubuntuforum and send u the link so u'll subscribe to the thread
<KittyKatt> I'll search around some more
<KittyKatt> brb
<owen1> KittyKatt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7612601#post7612601
<owen1> maybe in a few days you can add a post say that u also have this issue. we can add bug report to xubuntu.
<KittyKatt> owen1: may have a workaround....
<KittyKatt> Give me a minute to test it...
<KittyKatt> owen1: Do you know the chmod MODE for read/write permissions?
<owen1> KittyKatt: yes
<KittyKatt> +???
<owen1> oh, u want me to tell u?
<KittyKatt> Could you tell me?
<KittyKatt> Yes please lol
<KittyKatt> :D
<owen1> sorry (-:
<owen1> 1 sec
<KittyKatt> That's okay. :P
<owen1> chmod 777 <folder_name>     this is an example.
<owen1> what excatly do u need?
<KittyKatt> What if it isn't a folder?
<owen1> you can do 700 to give yourself read/write and view. but not for others
<KittyKatt> Just a file.
<owen1> sure
<KittyKatt> Kay.
<KittyKatt> One moment...
<owen1> 777 will be the most permissive. the file's owner, the file's group and other groups.
<owen1> 700 is only for you. 770 is you and the file's group.
<KittyKatt> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/68564
<KittyKatt> ctrl+f "CyrusCT"
<KittyKatt> That's the author of the post that gave me the right directions.;
<owen1> i'll try. thank you
<KittyKatt> owen1: I did all of that.
<KittyKatt> So I'm gonna restart and see what happens.
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] restarting
<KittyKatt> owen1: Worked. :D
<KittyKatt> Going to post a link to that post in there.
<owen1> KittyKatt: great, let me know when u'r done, i'll copy from your post.
<KittyKatt> owen1: Posted.
<KittyKatt> Check it out. :P
<owen1> ok
<owen1> so the issue we got was permission
<KittyKatt> Yes.
<KittyKatt> Precisely, my dear Watson.
<firestarter1> hi. is there a graphical utility for managing xubuntu's services ?
<jbk`> yes.
<firestarter1> jbk`: thanks for the stupid answer
<firestarter1> now, you are laughing, I suppose
<knome> firestarter1, applications -> settings -> sessio and startup
<firestarter1> knome: already tried that. but services are started after the desktop is displayed
<firestarter1> my service-app is not a GUI app.
<knome> firestarter1, uh, applications -> system -> services :)
<firestarter1> thanks knome. a more difficult question: is there a way to launch this menu from command line ?
<knome> services-admin
<firestarter1> knome: it doesn't allow me to add a service
<knome> firestarter1, sudo services-admin
<firestarter1> I can only display services
<firestarter1> knome: same result
<knome> firestarter1, run without sudo and click unlock
<firestarter1> knome: tried as well
<firestarter1> but I can't add services
<knome> i think that might be intentional
<firestarter1> maybe. but in this way what can I do?
<knome> i don't really know
<firestarter1> np. thanks anyway
<knome> maybe ask #ubuntu
<firestarter1> but I need a tool for xubuntu
<knome> firestarter1, there is no xubuntu-specific tool for that, that's for sure.
<hhh3> is there a simple way to have a login sound in xubuntu hardy?
<hhh3> i use the auotmatic login
<firestarter1> hi. how can I ADD a service to my system ?
<TheSheep> firestarter1: install it with synaptic
<firestarter1> TheSheep: install what ?
<igsen> !apt-url
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-url
<TheSheep> firestarter1: the service you need
<igsen> !apturl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apturl
<TheSheep> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<firestarter1> TheSheep: are you joking ?
<TheSheep> not, not particularly, I can't say I'm joking
<firestarter1> hi. how can I ADD a service to my system ?
<TheSheep> firestarter1: are you a bot?
<firestarter1> TheSheep: please shut up
<homebrewcider> hey there, my printer was working, now of course it ain't. It isn't showing up on a lsusb command like it used to, even after unplugging and replugging
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: check dmesg
<TheSheep> dmesg | tail
<homebrewcider> <usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x1725>
<homebrewcider> hang on
<homebrewcider> bit more involved than that
<homebrewcider> want me to pastebin?
<TheSheep> yeah, but most likely it's faulty cable anyways
<homebrewcider> works no probs in windows
<homebrewcider> and have tried another cable
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/1494690
<TheSheep> pastebin it, maybe we can make out something from it
<TheSheep> thanks
<TheSheep> and you say lsusb still doesn't see it?
<homebrewcider> correct
<TheSheep> when you unplug and replug the cable, are there any new messages appearing in dmesg?
<firestarter1> hi. how can I ADD a custom service (daemon) to my system ?
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<remoteCTRL> can anyone pls tell me what the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is?
<petria_> XFCE vs GNome desktop
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/1494694
<remoteCTRL> _Pete_: thats it?
<_Pete_> yep
<remoteCTRL> thanks then
<homebrewcider> hmmm, now it shows up in lsusb
<homebrewcider> what the
<homebrewcider> after the dmesg thing and 30 unplugs
<homebrewcider> disappeared again
<homebrewcider> appeared again
<homebrewcider> it's a frakin ghost
<_Pete_> *x-files theme*
<homebrewcider> tell me about it, *rolls eyes*
<homebrewcider> I have printer properties open in front of me, and the printer wen from "idle" to "unplugged or turned off" without me doing anything
<homebrewcider> is now :idle"again
<homebrewcider> thanks for your help, this is freaking me out
<homebrewcider> gotta get to sleep
<backblue> hi, guys there is any channel for powerpc?
<slow-motion> hi
<Roybot> hello
<walle> hello
<Genelyk> Hi
<dave_30> hello!
<tmurase> Whenever I log in, dozens of xfdesktop processes start up.  That's not normal, I'm guessing
<jbk`> it actually is
<pteague> if anybody else is having problems with the xfce weather plugin, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin/+bug/396880
<sacred> Yoho. I would have a small issue with Xubuntu 9.04 and with HP Mininote 2133
<sacred> No matter which resolution I add o the machine it always leaves out little of the desktop from the bottom and from the right side of the screen.
<sacred> Openchrome drivers are installed through the repository and no changes have been made after the installation.
<sacred> Anyone seen this behavior before?
<tmurase> jbk`: dozens of xfdesktop processes is normal?  I managed to hit the kernel's oom killer on my last login
<SiDi> tmurase: its not, kill them all !
<tmurase> SiDi: I did.  Repeatedly.
<tmurase> Clearly, there's something screwy in the saved session, but where do I look?
<SiDi> rm -rf .cache/sessions/
<SiDi> it'll get rid of it
<pteague> sacred_: i'm guessing that's a monitor?  can you adjust the display width/height on the monitor itself?
<sacred_> pteague, HP2133 is a Mininotebook.
<tmurase> SiDi: thanks
<sacred_> So unfortunately I cannot adjust the sceensize from the display itself.
#xubuntu 2009-07-15
<Syrius> how do you raise the compression ratio ?
<_Pete_> of what?
<Syrius> of any compression format
<Syrius> I forgot how to do it
<_Pete_> man <compressionprogram>
<Syrius> there is a setting where you can get it to compress higher but requires more time
<Syrius> is 9 the highest for 7z ? _Pete_
<_Pete_> dont know, read the man page
<Syrius> I see
<Syrius> what is header encryption ?
<KittyKatt> 'Ello.
<erikk71> hi
<erikk71> anyone here
<Syrius> hmm _Pete_ I tried it
<Syrius> I did ultra settings and it compressed at the same with the archive manager did
<KittyKatt> dinnertime
<KittyKatt> Be back in a bit.
<R1cochet> i had to turnoff my pc beacuse it froze and now theres noo panel
<R1cochet> i was able to open a terminal and type xfce4-panel, that works but once i close the terminal i no long have the panel
<R1cochet> and alt-f2 isnt working
<R1cochet> how can i get the panel to stay open and how can i get alt-f2 to work again
<anom01y> is there any way to test my cups configuration than the "print test page". I have a remote printer that is installed to Windows XP, and I am trying to configure cups (localhost:631) to print to it.
<walle> R1cochet, Have you tried to reboot it?
<anom01y> it shows it is added in the printers sections, and that it is "idle, accepting jobs"
<anom01y> but the test page does not work, and there are no errors
<walle> anom01y, you could try to print a page from openoffice or something
<anom01y> walle, is there any command line way to print?
<walle> anom01y, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550483 I'm really not an expert on printers :) only use them at work
<R1cochet> no i havent tried a reboot, i did have to hold power button down to turn it off last time and it hasnt been back since
<R1cochet> i will try a reboot in just a second
<R1cochet> walle: ty that worked perfect
<R1cochet> much appreciated
<walle> R1cochet, np :)
<vip3rousmango> Hey, is there any way to make Synaptic filter for Xfce packages only?
<forces> xfce?
<forces> aptitude search xfce
<vip3rousmango> Ok so i updated the generic kernal to .13 and it loaded to a blank screen..
<forces> kernal?
<vip3rousmango> I just installed the latest xubuntu 9.04 of the site, and first run update manager says there is a generic kernal update
<R1cochet> sounds right
<vip3rousmango> its like .11 right now, and it wants to go to .13, so i did the update and something went wrong
<vip3rousmango> i could still lock screen to restart, but everything was blank.. something to do with a config file?
<vip3rousmango> From 2.6.28-11 to 2.6.28-13
<forces> use 2.6.28-11 if you have problem
<vip3rousmango> indeed, well i just reinstalled fresh again.. learning my lesson
<forces> =.=
<forces> reinstall is never a good option
<vip3rousmango> well it was fresh to begin with..
<vip3rousmango> so a new install was like... an extra 10min of waiting
<vip3rousmango> But, what tools can i use if I find myself in that situation again? Can i start terminal? Is there a way to start thunar file manager etc?
<Sacred_> Hi all.
<planetary> i lost the panel in 9.04.  alt f2   xfce4 panel doesnt work
<planetary> did they change it?
<forces> xfce-paner
<forces> xfce-panel
<forces> planetary, did you try it?
<planetary> Failed to execute child process "xfce-panel" (No such file or directory)
<planetary> oh wait
<planetary> xfce4-panel
<planetary> i forgot the dash
<planetary> thanks
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> what should i select when doing kernel update?
<nikolam> i have another ubuntu install on another partition (testing)
<nikolam> and hardy is updating its kernel
<nikolam> so i would like other options in grub intact, while updating hardy
<nikolam> whenever in past I were selecting "install maintainer`s version", whole grub was messed up and It was needed to edit menu.lst from backup, manually
<nikolam> so the question is what should I actually select?
<nikolam> and it states that "do a 3-way merge between versions is still experimental
<forces> ?
<Sacred_> Has anyone had any issues when installing Xubuntu 9.04 onto HP 2133 mininote?
<Sacred_> It seems that no matter which resolution I apply to it it always leaves part of the desktop out from the bottom and from the right of the screen.
<Sacred_> Even with 800x600
<homebrewcider> hey all, I'm trying to print to cd. I have (as advised) set up a 2nd printer for this purpose. I have cd set as the media, I have cd tray set as the source, I have this 2nd printer set as the printer for the job but all the jobs fail, can anyone help please?
<homebrewcider> sorry, got cut off by my son,  I'm trying to print to cd. I have (as advised) set up a 2nd printer for this purpose. I have cd set as the media, I have cd tray set as the source, I have this 2nd printer set as the printer for the job but all the jobs fail, can anyone help please?
<SiDi> _print_ a cd-rom ?
<SiDi> do you mean burn, homebrewcider ?
<homebrewcider> no, print, as in label, directly onto the cd
<homebrewcider> not a paper label
<homebrewcider> my printer can (in Windows anyway) do that
<SiDi> no idea why it fails :/
<illmat> hey, are there any xubuntu netboot images available ?
<JDF> i'm having trouble whit mount manager, it starts, asks for my password and then disapears... and one of hdd's partition is missing. xubuntu 9.04... the only way to get the other partition seen is when I open listen the music player and add some music from that partition, somehow its visible there.
<jin> s
<jin> can somebody help me to install nvidia drivers on xubuntu
<ablomen> jin menu=>system=>hardware drivers should be all you need, have you looked there?
<jin> no i havent, im just new to xubuntu. thanks i've seen it now.
<ablomen> :)
<harcesz> hiya, got a noob-ish question; does automounting cd's/hard drives work normally in xubuntu?
<SiDi> Yes it does
<harcesz> I just had some isues on one install, cant check it on any of the others and wondering if its becouse of my tweaking (I'm trying to set nautilus as the deflt file browser) or is it a system thing
<SiDi> ouch, nautilus
<SiDi> nautilus might want some GNOME daemons to run in order to have auto-mount enabled, but im not sure
<SiDi> for the permanently connected ones i just put them in my fstab so they're available for all users and during session bot
<SiDi> boot
<SiDi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<harcesz> SiDi: yeah - mostly becouse of the integrated network shares support
<harcesz> damn
<SiDi> and for those that are plugged in and out they're managed by thunar perfectly
<harcesz> on the other hand thorn (?) is still there and the cd/hdd havent came up in to places menu
<SiDi> they do here :D
<SiDi> it manages cd-rom, sd cards and ext3/fat/ntfs usb sticks and HDDs
<harcesz> hmmm I guess I got a problem than.
<harcesz> anybody messing around with nautilus or is just me?
<SiDi> just you, harcesz :P
<harcesz> boooo-hooo-hoo
<cemunal> is karmic unstable than debian sid? do you have an idea?
<charlie-tca> Never tried sid
<cemunal> what about karmic
<charlie-tca> Karmic is alpha, it should be unstable right now
<charlie-tca> For a stable release, you want to use Jaunty 9.04.
<cemunal> ok
<charlie-tca> Karmic is not going to be reliably stable for a couple of months. There are many changes in it from 9.04
<knome> cemunal, i suppose that karmic is more experimental than debians unstable.
<knome> hello charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome
<charlie-tca> Karmic is much more unstable than Jaunty was at this point
<knome> that too
<charlie-tca> Still can't burn cd-r's, still can't reliably log in daily, etc
<charlie-tca> Still working on the new/replacement gdm application
<cemunal> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso ««« can i install karmic from an ubuntu server to my desktop with this cd?
<charlie-tca> If it is working at this time
<charlie-tca> Oh, I don't know if you can from your own server
<hezy> hi guys, something funny just happened to me. in thunar I right-clicked a folder that is located in /user/share/doc and I pressed "send to... Desktop (create link)". a linked was formed, but now I can't remove it
<hezy> I think this is because the link (like the folder) belongs to the root user, but still how comes I have the power to create a link, but I don't have the power to delete it?
<charlie-tca> The link is owned by root. You will need to go to a terminal, and use sudo to remove
<charlie-tca> You could change it to make yourself the owner, then you could remove it. I think it is done because if you enter the directory, root is the owner of it
<hezy> yes you are right, I removed it by opening thunar as root, but still I think this is starnge
<charlie-tca> Root owns the directory, therefore, root must own the link, as I understand it
<hezy> well, so be it...
<Laibsch> Hi, do you guys have an idea about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/399558 and what may be causing it? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29030693/Screenshot.png
<charlie-tca> I don't have that issue here in karmic
<charlie-tca> Are you running compiz?
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> But I was just thinking it may be composite
<Laibsch> XFCE has its own composite code
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Window Manager Tweaks -> Compositor
<Laibsch> no, that is off as well
<charlie-tca> weird
<Laibsch> But I know that the terminal in XFCE had transparency
<Laibsch> I think it can be set somewhere else
<Laibsch> Quite possibly something I can't properly see right now ;-)
<charlie-tca> got to be. Mine don't have any transparency
<Laibsch> it's a hot candidate for sure
<charlie-tca> Might provide the .xsession-errors log and /var/log/syslog just in case
<pteague_work> if i'm stuck with a 1 button mouse... is there some way i can do a right click?  yay mac <.<
<th0r> if mac is so great, why can't it do a right click?
<cody-somerville> lol
<TheSheep> th0r: you can, press f12
<TheSheep> th0r: or tap the touchpad with 3 fingers
<TheSheep> (two fingers is middle click, I usually swap them)
<pteague_work> TheSheep: how do you switch them?  i was trying to do 2 fingers & wasn't getting anything useful
<pteague_work> for some reason the wireless "mighty mouse" isn't mighty enough to work correctly...  initially it took me 2 right clicks to actually get a right click & now it won't even recognize it
<pteague_work> i think i'm just going to get another mighty logitech usb dead mouse
<TheSheep> pteague_work: I can't remember, found some guide on forum with sample fdi file with sane settings
<pteague_work> i can't even seem to get 3 fingers to work...
<TheSheep> try on the touchpad
<pteague_work> i'm thinking it's because it's a new macbook pro & it has no idea what it's supposed to be doing
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i can't find pygtk in repositories (synaptic) although it seems to exists in http://packages.ubunut.com/source/hardy/pygtk    .how can i install pygtk?
<TheSheep> python-gtk
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: oh, i see. thanks
<gastaufdemast> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | gastaufdemast
<ubottu> gastaufdemast: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<tanner_>  im having troble with my wireless internet any 1 able to go step by step with me?
<tanner_>  im having troble with my wireless internet any 1 able to go step by step with me?
<psuboy> having trouble installing on an old windows laptop..Dell Inspiron 2600 256 M...
<psuboy> It seems like it is going to start and then it just hangs at a cursur prompt in the middle of the screen...
<psuboy> anyone know if there is a config I need to select to get this to load?
<charlie-tca> psuboy: using the live cd ?
<psuboy> I have installed on a lattitude laptop and a Dell desktop w/out issue
<psuboy> yea
<tanner_> i need help step by step with my wireless card for xubuntu 9.04 (jaunty)
<charlie-tca> Try hitting F6 at the menu, then add
<tanner_> will anyone help me
<psuboy> same cd worked on 2 other installs...
<tanner_> plz help me!!!
<charlie-tca> !patience | tanner_
<ubottu> tanner_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<knome> charlie-tca, you beat me...
<charlie-tca> You must be ignoring the screen again, huh?
<knome> not really
<tanner_> ok
<knome> staring at the screen ;)
<tanner_> ty
<charlie-tca> psuboy: then type 'acpi=off' at the end of the line (without the quotes)
<psuboy> OK..
<charlie-tca> hit enter and then run the install. That might let it keep going on older systems
<knome> tanner_, charlie-tca probably will help you soonish :)
<charlie-tca> I can't work the wireless issues.
<knome> oh right
<psuboy> Charlie, you magic man!  thanks!
<knome> tanner_, is the card recognised?
<tanner_> how do i send a pvt msg?
<tanner_> knome, it says disabled
<charlie-tca> psuboy: You are welcome
<knome> tanner_, (assuming you are talking about nm-applet:) right-click -> enable wireless
<tanner_> when i put in this code sudo lshw -C network
 * charlie-tca still hasn't figured out how to use passworded wireless
<tanner_> how do i enable?
<knome> charlie-tca, really? need some help?
<knome> tanner_, do you see an icon with two screens on your panel on the right?
<tanner_> yes
<tanner_> i see it
<knome> tanner_, right click it and select enable wireless
<tanner_> there is nothing that says thet
<knome> okay. just a moment
<knome> tanner_, can you pastebin your lshw output?
<knome> !pastebin | tanner_
<ubottu> tanner_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tanner_> options are enable networking                   edit connection                     about
<psuboy> for a 20G hard drive what is a good configuration  I have just set up one partition but have read Ishould be seeting up several
<tanner_> ok
<charlie-tca> psuboy: There are many schools of thought for it. I prefer a separate /home so that I can upgrade without losing anything.
<psuboy> yep...that is what I have read and what I wanted to set up...I am a straight xubuntu boot..no other os.
<tanner_> tanner@tanner:~$ lshw
<tanner_> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<tanner_> tanner
<tanner_>     description: Computer
<tanner_>     width: 32 bits
<tanner_>   *-core
<tanner_>        description: Motherboard
<tanner_>        physical id: 0
<tanner_>      *-memory
<tanner_>           description: System memory
<psuboy> when I get to the hard drive should I select advanced...and name one home
<tanner_>           physical id: 0
<tanner_>           size: 510MiB
<tanner_>      *-cpu
<tanner_>           product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
<tanner_>           vendor: Intel Corp.
<tanner_>           physical id: 1
<tanner_>           bus info: cpu@0
<tanner_>           version: 15.2.9
<tanner_>           size: 18EHz
<tanner_>           width: 32 bits
<tanner_>           capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe up pebs bts cid xtpr
<tanner_>           configuration: id=0
<tanner_>         *-cache:0
<tanner_>              description: L1 cache
<tanner_>              physical id: 0
<tanner_>              size: 8KiB
<tanner_>         *-cache:1
<tanner_>              description: L2 cache
<tanner_>              physical id: 1
<tanner_>              size: 512KiB
<tanner_>      *-pci
<tanner_>           description: Host bridge
<tanner_>           product: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface
<tanner_>           vendor: Intel Corporation
<tanner_>           physical id: 100
<tanner_>           bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0
<tanner_>           version: 01
<tanner_>           width: 32 bits
<tanner_>           clock: 33MHz
<tanner_>           configuration: driver=agpgart-intel module=intel_agp
<tanner_>         *-display UNCLAIMED
<tanner_>              description: VGA compatible controller
<tanner_>              product: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<tanner_>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<tanner_>              physical id: 2
<tanner_>              bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<tanner_>              version: 01
<tanner_>              width: 32 bits
<tanner_>              clock: 33MHz
<tanner_>              capabilities: bus_master cap_list
<tanner_>              configuration: latency=0
<tanner_>         *-usb:0
<tanner_>              description: USB Controller
<tanner_>              product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1
<tanner_>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<tanner_>              physical id: 1d
<tanner_>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0
<charlie-tca> !pastebin | tanner_
<ubottu> tanner_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tanner_>              version: 01
<tanner_>              width: 32 bits
<tanner_>   
<tanner_> oops wrong screen sorry
<tanner_> =[
<knome> wow
<charlie-tca> psuboy: I think it is called manual partitions
<psuboy> Note to self...wire all rooms in house..no wireless..:-)
<psuboy> yep..
<charlie-tca> heh
<psuboy> OK..so it is just \home
<charlie-tca> yeah, you create / and /home
<charlie-tca> backslash (\) = nwrong
<knome> hmm
<knome> he left then.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Maybe he will be back...
<knome> maybe or maybe not.
<knome> i don't think i'm in the shape to give him support anymore if he comes :)
#xubuntu 2009-07-16
<psuboy> Hi..I am installing straight xubuntu on an old windows xp machine with 20G Hard Drive.  I want to delete all old partitions and create new ones...
<psuboy> I selected manual partition...and want to create one for OS, and at least one for data...do I also need one for programs or will I use my OS partition for that
<psuboy> any help is appreciated...
<Guest62025> psuboy: with only 20G I would just let the install do the work...there isn't enough space there to have separate partitions for / and /home
<psuboy> OK...so just do one partition for the whole deal...that is easier :-)...
<psuboy> what about a 40G drive...
<psuboy> I set up another machine...my first one with just one drive on that
<psuboy> any thoughts?
<Guest62025> psuboy: you will need a swap partition...but it should only be about 1.5 times ram, and the install will se tit up for you
<Guest62025> psuboy: with a 40G I would make 15G for / and the rest for /home
<psuboy> if I do advanced do I need to create my own swap also?
<Guest62025> psuboy: although you could probably get away with 10G for /
<psuboy> manual/ (advanced)
<Guest62025> psuboy: yes...if you do manual you need to set aside something for swap
<psuboy> do I call it /swap
<psuboy> or does it need a specific name?
<knome> psuboy, swap is not going to be formatted, it's a type of "filesystem"
<Odin> psuboy: ...sorry...got dropped.
<psuboy> ok...
<psuboy> so I was asking about swap...knome is telling me that I do not need to format for swap ...I ma not sure I fully understand..is it going to b part of /
<Guest48914> psuboy: no...swap is just a small section set aside...and it isn't formatted...it is just swap
<Guest48914> psuboy: you mark it as swap and the install takes care of the rest.
<th0r> finally...nickserv has it right <smile>
<psuboy> is it part of the process after I name my partitions?
<th0r> psuboy: yes and no...you don't ever access swap, it is used by the system. You don't format it, or write to it, and there isn't anything there for you to read either
<th0r> psuboy: swap is used like an extension of ram on systems with small amounts of memory. When the memory starts to fill up, the system moves less used things onto the hard drive (swap) until they are needed.
<psuboy> OK..So the install will just create it for me as part of it's process.  I do not need to account for it?  ie. it will be part of my 15G of space for Os
<psuboy> yea...I know what it does...just not sure how to make sure I get it set up
<th0r> psuboy: you will have to create three things...10g or so mounted at /, at least 1.5 times your memory size set aside for swap, and the rest will be available for /home
<th0r> psuboy: you set it up just like any other partition...you will define the size, and then tell the install it is swap
<th0r> psuboy: first, define /, then define swap, then whatever is left over can be used for /home
<psuboy> ok..so i need to set up three.../ at 15G  / at 1G and /home at 24G
<th0r> psuboy: swap at 1G
<th0r> psuboy: to give you some idea...I have tons of stuff installed and am using less than 7GB for /, so 10-15 should be plenty
<psuboy> cool
<psuboy> I set up a lamp server on an old desktop and it is working well...but I was thinking about redoing it and
<psuboy> was wondering if it is worth it.I set up automatic partition on this machine..
<th0r> psuboy: well, the main advantage to separating / and /home is that you can do a complete new install without losing any data or configs. In a server I am not sure how much that would b eworth
<psuboy> I hear you thor...thanks for the help
<psuboy> thank you to Odin/guest
<th0r> psuboy: those were all me....nickserv didn't want to release my nick <smile>
<psuboy> ok  :-)
<micahg> why does xubuntu recommend gnome-power-manager and not xfce4-power-manager?
<micahg> *xubuntu-desktop
<koko_> i have a problem, my i just installed xubuntu on my laptop, but i can't get a higher resolution that 800x600, can anyone provide a solution?
<koko_> i have a problem, i just installed xubuntu on my laptop, but i can't get a higher screen resolution than 800x600, can anyone help?
<Athan> Hello, I have an issue
<Athan> I'm trying to install xubuntu x86 on my Dell Optiplex GX1
<Athan> and whenever I try and go into the liveCD, It gives me a bug error
<Athan> can anyone help me?
<psuboy> anyone have some experience loading the correct video drivers?
<maduser> the system should do it for you
<psuboy> I loaded xubuntu...
<maduser> you need download them through restricted drivers
<psuboy> could not get it to view on screen unless I set it to basic vga
<psuboy> hmmm...where I looked where restricted drivers are and did not see any
<psuboy> said I am not using any...
<maduser> what video card do have?
<psuboy> intel 82830 cgc
<psuboy> it is an inspiron 2600
<maduser> use this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-485171.html
<maduser> larn how to backup and restore xorg.conf from the cli first before proceding
<maduser> learn
<psuboy> OK..
<psuboy> it looks based on this that it did not help them much...
<psuboy> I think I saw a few articles on line about editing the xorg.conf file with settings that people were very pleased with...
<psuboy> I am a linux nubie...so sorry for basic questions..but if I edit this file don't I still need to load /install the proper driver
<maduser> could copy one of those into your but, be ware if it dosn't work youll been in cli until you rstore a backup
<maduser> i have done this before, but i know bash well
<maduser> no
<maduser> you also could look at this http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61433
<Murrlin> just wondering if there's a page about the system requirements (for installation, and general use, if seperate)?
<sinjan> hi all
<pteague> anybody know what package gstreamer-properties is in?
<pteague> nm, found it :)
<cdrew> hello
<cdrew> and anyone help me with something?
<jadez03> so i just got unreal tournament 2004 installed in xubuntu :D
<Sacred_> :)
<spuch1> i have a problem with thunar ,it can't list my local partitions in left pane as Nautilus does.can anyone help me?
<knome> spuch1, with "local partitions" what do you exactly mean?
<owen1> how to use console login instead of xdm/gdm/slim?
<knome> owen1, one-time or for ever?
<owen1> for ever
<owen1> (until i'll change my mind(
<knome> owen1, you can remove them (gdm/...) and you're left with a console login.
<knome> owen1, you need to start the X session then by yourself, though.
<SiDi> !update-rc.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-rc.d
<SiDi> owen1: check the man of update-rc.d
<owen1> i'll take a look. thanks
<psycho_oreos> anyone happen to have a weird issue with the mouse pointer not referring to the correct location? e.g. when trying to close a program, I have to select minimise to close, but to minimise I have to move more left of where the buttons are.. and trying to move the cursor at the end of the screen it seems to have some sort of barrier/limit
<psycho_oreos> however if I move the mouse cursor to the edge on the left of the screen, the mouse cursor doesn't appear, so its not an issue with the monitor (when its LCD and I can easily set it to auto-adjust). however moving the mouse cursor to the edge on the right and before I can even get the mouse cursor there, there seems to be a block
<psycho_oreos> nevermind, problem solved, I think its an issue with proprietary program, vmware workstation 6.5.2 running vista ultimate as guest
<SiDi> probably a vista ultimate feature ~ </irony>
<hrab> anyone around?
<knome> o/
<hrab> Howdy.     Would this be the right place to ask about a grub2 question?
<vidd> ask away
<vidd> if we can answer we will
<hrab> I seem to be pestering the #grub channel :)     but sure, I installed grub2, it's in the stage where it chainloads to see if it works, on bootup it gives me error15 File could not be found.
<hrab> it seems to be where it should be though.
<SiDi> No idea.. :/
<SiDi> I never managed to boot an OS with grub2
<vidd> so you are getting the list of available os's but when you select one it fails?
<Micro2GB> Hello is any one here?
<vidd> yes
<Micro2GB> I have a question about usage of a Xubuntu BackGround image on my website.
<Micro2GB> I want to use Xubuntu-jmak-ws.png for the back drop on my website.  but i dont want to infringe on Ubuntu.
<Micro2GB> Do you think they would mind?
<th0r> Micro2GB: I think you should contact the xubuntu team at the homepage about that one
<vidd> im sure jmak wont mind if you give proper credit...but i would deffinantly ask
<hrab> well I installed xubuntu with wubi, so I get the windows dual boot thing first, select -buntu, then it hits me with error:15 press any key yadda yadda.
<hrab> from there I can go down and manually select xubuntu
<Micro2GB> this all i could find to contact them,  i will look agian thank you
<knome> Micro2GB, i don't know what the license for joszefs artwork is, but i suppose that as long as it's not commercial, i think you can use it as you credit the original author
<knome> Micro2GB, (joszef mak)
<hrab> editing the menu.lst and "reminding" the chainloader entry which hd core.img lives on returns another can't find file error, and dumps me into grub recovery.
<forces> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<forces> !pastebin
<th0r> does anyone know if xubuntu 8.04 supports ext4?
<vidd> th0r, i believe ext4 was introduced in 9.04
<th0r> vidd: I am considering retrofitting to 8.04, but /home is ext4
<vidd> th0r, i dont think you can
<vidd> i dont believe the kenel for 8.04 supports ext4
<th0r> vidd: was afraid of that. will just turn off the updates on jaunty and settle for this.
<vidd> =]
<th0r> vidd: yesterday's kernel 28-14 killed my internal wifi card...28-13 brought it back. 25 years into the game that shouldn't happen
<vidd> and the wifi driver is....?
<th0r> vidd: it is the broadcom driver....bcm4312 chipset
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> non-free firmware needed for that one?
<th0r> vidd: no, believe it or not it worked out of the box from the livecd.
<vidd> im asking cuzz i dont know
<th0r> vidd: now the external card...an atheros ar5523...that one I had to bust a hump to get working
<vidd> the bcm4306 is the pita card i have
<vidd> and a kernel update kills it every time
<th0r> vidd: well...I am going to freeze the laptop unless I find a good reason to update. I think I have about everything I need installed, and would prefer outdated stuff that works to updated stuff that doesn't
<vidd> heh
<th0r> heck...if I wanted the latest and greatest headaches I would be buying windows7
<vidd> looks like ill be shopping around for a new distro myself
<th0r> I have been thinking of either debian or suse. I think suse is more polished, but I like apt-get
<vidd> i like apt-get too....but i need a distro that wont force-feed me bloat by default
<th0r> yeah...xubuntu seemed like the answer, but too many times I have run into problems with updates
<vidd> xubuntu USED to be the answer
<th0r> and I don't especially like the parochial attitude that shows up in #ubuntu way too often
<vidd> looks like from here on out, it will be ubuntu cli + SLiM, Openbox, and the bits and pieces i need
<vidd> OH!, and install-recommends disabled
<th0r> I have used suse previously and it is nice. I installed xfce at the initial install and it kept the size of the system down. They have a new boot process that seems interesting
<th0r> vidd: I have been looking to see how I can turn off all the updates
<vidd> th0r, i dont like that bootloader gui
<th0r> vidd: there is always dsl <smile>
<vidd> but i like b***hing here
<vidd> =]
<SiDi> Feel free to join #xubuntu-rant, guys
<th0r> SiDi: a little slow today are we?
<SiDi> btw, i suppose you reported the bug on kernel.org for your wifi chipset, th0r ?
<th0r> no...but now that you mention it it would be a good idea.
<pteague_work> i'm guessing xfce follows the free desktop standard considering several config files i've gone through & xfce panels works fine under icewm
<Genelyk> it's bug  ??  click rigth in thunar  and freeze system  bug  or bad configuration ?
<vidd> Genelyk, his system is not freezing....
<Genelyk> uhm
<vidd> he simply wants to preserve the existing versions of all his apps...like a snap-shot in time =]
<Genelyk> not , freezing  for 3 or 5 se  , before  normality
<Genelyk> my version  is 9.04 y.y
<vidd> oh...your having an issue where your system is lagging when you rightclick in thunar?
<Genelyk> yes
<Genelyk> laggggggg
<ron_o> Having some serious problems with my internet connection. Perhaps there's answers here.
<ron_o> http://paste.ubuntu.com/219930/
<ron_o> everything is in pastebin
<ron_o> my connection usually drops out totally the more I do on the internet.
<vidd> ron_o, i would set up your connection as follows:
<vidd> cable to cable modem
<vidd> cable modem to router
<vidd> router to computer
<vidd> see if that helps any
<ron_o> vidd, why would that help?
<ron_o> so I need a router between my modem and computer?
<vidd> i would recommend it
<ron_o> I just don't get the logic in putting something else between my computer and connex...  seems like another place for a fault to lie.
<vidd> ron_o, does your modem handle your connection or does the computer?
<ron_o> modem.
<ron_o> vidd, it's just that I'm kind of short on money. That's all. :/
<vidd> heh...i understand
<vidd> but there may be some "requires windows" setting in the modem
<vidd> and setting up a router sometimes "fools" that setting
<ron_o> ahh, I see.
<ron_o> shit..
<ron_o> pardon me.
<ron_o> the thing is I did in fact have a Windows machine hooked up to the interenet connection and I still had a connex problem.
<ron_o> :/
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> if the issue happens on windows too.....dont tell your ISP about your linux system
<vidd> just have them troubleshoot for the windows box
<ron_o> thanks.. I was just fixing a windows system for a friend is all. So I'm stuck with linux. I was talking to my ISP with Windows booted.
<ron_o> thanks for the advice.
<vidd> if the issue happens with windows as well as linux, then it is defanantly an ISP issue
<vidd> id have them roll a truck to fix it
<vidd> but you ask them to do that you best have a windows or mac box for the tech to access
<ron_o> I see.. yah.
<ron_o> I thought it might have been my splitters and all.
<ron_o> I'll have to give them a call again.
<vidd> it may very well be the splitters.....
<ron_o> I removed them. I'm connex directly to my cable line to my modem, except for a few cable connectors...
<vidd> but your cable company should have set up your modem for you
<ron_o> it did vidd... it set it up years ago.
<vidd> then there is most likely a rusted splitter on the outside wall
<ron_o> but I'm out in the country and it's unlikely they give a crap about my issues.
<ron_o> no, I disconnected the splitters for the moment.
<ron_o> it's a direct connections.
<vidd> there are still splitters....
<ron_o> oh, coming to my house. Yes.
<vidd> you may not have access to them....but they are most definantly there
<ron_o> I see.
<ron_o> you're probably right.
 * vidd works for an ISP
<ron_o> before calling them I'll give it one more try and put the computer right next to the incoming line. I doubt it's my cable. I used RG6 and have crimp on connectors (but not the best kind)
<vidd> ill bet you dollars to donuts it IS the cable line itself
<vidd> you have cable tv as well (from the same company)?
<ron_o> no.
<vidd> I would have suggested plugging the cable modem into the jack with the best tv picture....
<vidd> you have any nieghbors?
<ron_o> but, you see, I am connected directly to the internet. I did have TV before, see?
<ron_o> if I connect directly into the incoming line, there can be no better connex than that.
<vidd> this is true
<vidd> however....if your neighbor also has cable internet, and the installer messed up the line split on the pole....
<ron_o> could be.
<vidd> or someone illegally climbed the pole and is stealling cable tv....
<ron_o> I don't want to bother them.
<ron_o> I see. Killing my line.
<vidd> exactly
<ron_o> but the cables are underground.
<vidd> ic...even worse
<ron_o> the splitter is watertight.
<ron_o> if working correctly.
<ron_o> that's just it. The pipe into this area is only so big, so maybe that has something to do with it. Not like I have many options.
<vidd> your a paying customer....you always have options =]
<ron_o> I'll give them a call. Maybe set up a windows machine on another computer so they can't give me a hard time.
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> the other possibility is you ISP is throttling your connection
<vidd> (ISP's that do that are evil)
<ron_o> but that would mean killing my connex. Throttling, it wouldn't be so obvious.
<ron_o> and in the middle of the night it would probably cease.
<vidd> not nessissarily
<Colonel_Panic> hey all
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having a problem here
<vidd> middle of the night is when you see the MOST throttling
<vidd> Colonel_Panic, what issue?
<ron_o> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Colonel_Panic> I just rebooted and my applications and window menu are gone
<Colonel_Panic> so, it appears, are my firefox user settings
<Colonel_Panic> and when I opened IRC, it acted like it was the first time I'd ever run it
<ron_o> add it the panel is all, unless I'm reading you wrong.
<Colonel_Panic> the manels are gone too
<Colonel_Panic> panels
<ron_o> ahh, you lost your config files?
<vidd> Colonel_Panic, did you delete any files b4 you rebooted?
<Colonel_Panic> apparently so
<Colonel_Panic> no I did not
<vidd> did you run any updates?
<Colonel_Panic> um... well I upgraded to 9.04 a few days ago
<ron_o> any backup?
<Colonel_Panic> but I rebooted after that and it worled fine
<Colonel_Panic> I just rebooted again and  this is what happened
<vidd> Colonel_Panic, look in your /home directory....
<Colonel_Panic> yes?
<vidd> what users are there?
<vidd> there should be a folder for each desktop user
<Colonel_Panic> only the ones I created when I set up the OS
<Colonel_Panic> yes there are
<Colonel_Panic> and  bin and lost+found
<vidd> and which account are you in now?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm on my own account
<Colonel_Panic> one sec
<Colonel_Panic> brb
<Colonel_Panic> ok back
<vidd> open up a terminal
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> done
<Colonel_Panic> already had one open
<vidd> type "cd ~/Des[tab key]"
<vidd> this will auto-fill /home/[user account]/Desktop
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<Colonel_Panic> I know
<vidd> does the user account auto-fill'd match the account you expect to be logged into?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm in my own user directory
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<Colonel_Panic> I'm in my own home directory
<vidd> do an ls -al
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> one sec
<vidd> bah! brb
<Colonel_Panic> I shold mention that all my desktop icons are there as usual
<vidd> sorry...
<vidd> ok...in your list, you will see .conf
<Colonel_Panic> in the Desktop dir?
<Colonel_Panic> in my home dir, right?
<vidd> no..in the /home/[user]
<Colonel_Panic> cd ..
<Colonel_Panic> oops
<Colonel_Panic> wrong window
<vidd> and its .config
<vidd> that folder holds all your configuration files
<vidd> hold up a sec....
<vidd> do you have panels up?
<Colonel_Panic> ok I'm there
<Colonel_Panic> no panels
<Colonel_Panic> I'm looking in my /home/<user>/.config directory
<Colonel_Panic> what should I look for?
<vidd> type xfce4-panel
<vidd> do your panels come up like they were b4?
<Colonel_Panic> yep. there they are!
<Colonel_Panic> thans
<Colonel_Panic> thanks
<vidd> ok....so your issue was simply that your panels crashed
<Colonel_Panic> I guess I need to go to #mozilla to get help with the firefox issue, right?
<vidd> i recommend that you either clear out your session cache or save your session upon exit
<vidd> well....
<vidd> cd back to your home directory
<Colonel_Panic> how do I clear out the sessions cache in xfce?
<Colonel_Panic> I just switched from kde because I got tired of its bullshit
<Colonel_Panic> too much extraneous crap that doesn't offer any better useability
<Colonel_Panic> xfce is much nicer
<vidd> go to .cache/sessions
<Colonel_Panic> is that in my home?
<vidd> delete everything there, and your saved sessions are gone
<vidd> yes...
<vidd> ~/.cache/sessions
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> rm -rf
<vidd> your thunderbird stuff SHOULD be saved in ~/.mozilla
<Colonel_Panic> oops
<Colonel_Panic> I mean rm *
<Colonel_Panic> ok done
<vidd> Colonel_Panic, both would have done the trick =]
<vidd> and its your firefox stuff....not your thunderbird stuff in that folder =]
<Colonel_Panic> so it's in ~/.mozilla/firefox ?
<vidd> should be
<Colonel_Panic> I see a profiles.ini
<Colonel_Panic> I'd like to recover my bookmarks, history, etc.
<vidd> there should be a folder in there
<Colonel_Panic> gib74vv7.default?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> open that
<Colonel_Panic> ok I'm seeing a bunch of stuff
<vidd> you should see "bookmarks.bak" and "bookmarks.html
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> there's a bookmarkbackups dir
<vidd> im concerned with these 2 files i mentioned
<vidd> check the dates modified for these 2 files
<Colonel_Panic> the most recent one was modified today, the second most recent was modified yesterday
<vidd> and yesterday the stuff worked fine?
<tumii66> Can someone explain me how to change Xfce4 to Gnome (Xubuntu -> Ubuntu)?
<tumii66> without reinstalling
<vidd> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<tumii66> I have installed Xubuntu, I want to change the desktop to gnome, hmm
<tumii66> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<vidd> tumii66, do the above in reverse
<tumii66> hmm
<tumii66> Oh thanks
<vidd> is this the correct way to burn an image: dd of=/var/dwlds/disk.iso if=/dev/cdwr
<princedugan> in which chat should I ask for VisualboyAdvance (ubuntu version) issues?
<TheSheep> they are called channels, and you can ask here :)
<TheSheep> you can also ask on #ubuntu if you don't get answer here
<princedugan> the controls preferences in gvba respond to the keyboard but not my USB gamepad. my gamepad works fine for other apps, including SDL apps
<princedugan> I investigated entering the gamepad control numbers directly into the config file, but can't find that information
<TheSheep> gvba?
<TheSheep> xev can give you that information
<TheSheep> just open a terminal, type xev, a small window will open showing you all X events
<princedugan> gvba= Visualboy Advanced GTK interface
<TheSheep> princedugan: it's a separate project, isn't it?
<princedugan> I didn't think gamepads were X related (is all HID handled by X?). I certainly didn't modify my Xorg directly to recognize my gamepad, should I? xev doesn't respond to my gamepad either. I don't know if vba and gvba are separate, but when I installed vba , gvba was also installed.
<TheSheep> princedugan: I think they are independent animals
<TheSheep> princedugan: that's why gvba might not be aware of them
<TheSheep> princedugan: it's a gtk app, not sdl
<TheSheep> princedugan: and to be honest, I find it several times slower than plain visualboyadvance
<princedugan> oh, gtk does not recognize gamepads or just this gtk app (gvba)?
<TheSheep> as far as I know gtk has no libraries for joystick support of its own, but there are external libraries
<TheSheep> chances are that the authors didn't think about it and only used keyboard, though
<TheSheep> I can't really tell, the package should contain the address of their project website, maybe they have a bugtracker or some other means of contact
<TheSheep> princedugan: looks like you are not the first one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036715
<TheSheep> princedugan: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1378820&group_id=63889&atid=505529
<xerox1> hi, i am using devilspie to determine a desk for an application; problem: if mutt is in desk 1 and firefox in desk 2 and i tell mutt to open a link firefox moves to desk 1 (with the new tab); how to fix that?
<TheSheep> xerox1: let me find you a link
<TheSheep> xerox1: http://wiki.sheep.art.pl/w/Firefox%20and%20XFCE4
<SiDi> There's a GUI way to change it too
<TheSheep> in new xfce
<xerox1> thx guys, i tried this...no reaction at the moment; trying to restart display manager...perhaps it takes effect afterwards
<xerox1> TheSheep, sorry but it doesn't seem to work: tried switch and none; if i get i right, switch should do the trick
<TheSheep> xerox1: yeah, it works for me
<TheSheep> xerox1: xfce 4.6 keeps config in different place though
<xerox1> okay, then let me look for the new location
<xerox1> TheSheep, now it is possible to change this property by using the gui (settings-editor or something like that could be the correct translation)
<xerox1> section general provides the option to change the value
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] brb...
#xubuntu 2009-07-17
<Rubix`> My computer can't seem to reconize the CD in the drive to live boot xubuntu.
<Rubix`> Yes i've went into the setup and made the CD-Drive the first priotory for booting.
<confusious> Howdy everybody ! Hopefully everybody's doing well today.Remember,as Craig Ferguson [Late,late show] always says..."it's a great day in America everybody"
<confusious> Oops.Didn't quite mean to send that just yet but,heck...here we go...
<knome> not america only :P
<confusious> Yeah,I know..........
<confusious> just some dumb stuff to say........
<knome> :]
<confusious> till I get to my issue hopefully I didn't offend anybody......didn't mean to
<knome> no offense taken
<knome> (greetings from finland)
<confusious> So,again...hopefully everybody is doing well
<confusious> Hey Fin !!
<confusious> okay...I don't know how this happened but I now have some "broken links" on my desktop....
<knome> so... what are those?
<knome> why don't you just remove them, or would you like them to work?
<confusious> These links are basically nothing more than text messages I left on my desktop & I'm assuming that it happened during some updating...anybody have any clue ?? Particularly on how I cab fix these as these were letters I had started to friends relatives etc
<confusious> I really need them to work
<knome> what is the error message if you try to open them?
<knome> or do you get one?
<confusious> hmmmmmmm brb...
<knome> okay
<confusious> okay...
<confusious> I don't even get error message.........pc tries to open with an "open with" dialog box but then that automatically just dissappears
<confusious> VERY QUICKLY
<knome> what if you open a text editor
<knome> and go to the open menu there
<knome> and try to open those fileS?
<confusious> hmmmmmm now thats an idea hmmmmmmmm one moment.............
<knome> of course that's an idea ;)
<confusious> Hmmmmmmmmm.....
<knome> right?
<confusious> I get error..........
<knome> what is that error?
<confusious> am using abiword to try to open but originally these were made in notepad
<confusious> that make a difference ?
<knome> maybe you should try mousepad
<knome> but should not really make difference
<confusious> will try........
<knome> what was the error btw?
<confusious> will look...
<confusious> error importing file ///home/desktop/letter%20to%20Rick.txt
<knome> okay
<knome> try mousepad
<knome> oh hmm...
<knome> /home/desktop doesn't sound right
<Rubix`> For some reason, my xubuntu live cd is not reconnized upon startup
<knome> it should be /home/yourusername/Desktop (note the big D...)
<knome> Rubix`, can you boot from other discs?
<Rubix`> never tried
<knome> is it an old pc?
<Rubix`> but i know priority is set to CD-ROm
<Rubix`> its from 2005
<knome> okay
<knome> Rubix`, are you sure it's burnt correctly?
<Rubix`> yes
<Rubix`> it is reconized on other computers
<Rubix`> not this one that i actually need it on though :(
<knome> okay...
<knome> Rubix`, i have very little ideas.
<confusious> hmmmmmmmmm just looked in notepad for that letter & that particular broken link idn't even listed in there.Funny since basically notepad is where I do all my letter writing /jotting down notes
<confusious> let me try whatknome said though
<confusious> Hmmmmmmm okay.well-went to abiword clicked on "file" - "open" then scrolled down to the letter & highlighted it & clicked on open & that is when I get the error message.........and my username is indeed there
<knome> confusious, try to open with mousepad
<confusious> kind of tried that already but will do again if you wish now....... I have noticed that all these particular files were "last modified" on 4/167/09 at approx2:40 ish pm
<confusious> 4/16/09
<knome> yeah i would like to know which error it gives
<confusious> ﻿error importing file ///home/desktop/letter%20to%20Rick.txt
<knome> okay, open a terminal
<confusious> ok..........
<knome> and cd to Desktop
<confusious> term opened
<confusious> cd to desktop ??
<knome> "cd Desktop"
<knome> cd is for change directory
<confusious> I'm sorry....you'll have to be gentle with me
<knome> no problem :)
<confusious> kind of a newb especially to term use
<confusious> so what does what you just said mean.......type "cd" in term ?
<knome> type "cd Desktop" in the terminal without the wuotes
<knome> *quotes
<confusious> thanks
<knome> then if you type "ls -l letter*", what do you get?
<confusious> Hmmmmmm capital "d" ?
<knome> yes, capital d :)
<confusious> I get more response that way
<knome> you should be given a list where you can see the file you are trying to open, right?
<confusious> okay....good to go term says............./Desktops
<knome> yep, then "ls -l letter*"
<confusious> Uhhhhhhh no.......
<knome> ?
<confusious> all that's there is /desktops
<knome> type "ls -l letter*"
<confusious> ok
<knome> again without the quotes
<knome> and press enter :)
<knome> do you have any output?
<confusious> yes
<knome> okay, what is it?
<knome> if it's more than 3 lines, use pastebin
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<confusious> I get...
<confusious> lrwxrwxrwx 1 bobby bobby 59 2009-04-16 02:41 letter to union.txt -> /home/bobby/Desktop/Letters In Progress/letter to union.txt
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$
<knome> okay
<knome> can you open that file from mousepad?
<confusious> But,hmmmmmmmm.where is my letter to my brother ?? hmmmmmm
<knome> let's get to that next
<confusious> Uhhhhhhh hmmmmmmmm okay can you explain to me what it is you want me to do exactly ?
<knome> open mousepad and try to open the file "/home/bobby/Desktop/Letters In Progress/letter to union.txt"
<knome> going through the file->open menu
<confusious> should I just copy/paste what you just typed ?
<knome> no, just browse
<confusious> cuz those are all diff letters don't know why they're grouped together like that'
<confusious> ok
<confusious> have already done this though & that's when I get that error message..........
<knome> with this file also?
<confusious> ahhhhhhhhhh remember though.......that particular letter I can't even seem to find there in notepad for some reason
<knome> so can you find this one and open it?
<confusious> noooooooo.............
<knome> okay, let's go back to terminal
<knome> type "ls /home"
<confusious> The Letter To Rick Isn't there like it's suppossed to be
<knome> what do you get?
<confusious> ok
<confusious> I get bobby  donna
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$
<knome> okay...
<knome> seems like the files are tried to link to a path that does not exist.
<knome> type "sudo updatedb"
<knome> and give your password as the system asks for it
<knome> and then wait
<confusious> still waiting for response after entering pass
<knome> yep, it takes a while
<knome> it doesn't give you any output but returns back to the terminal once it's finished
<confusious> now I've got......bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$
<knome> okay
<knome> now type "locate rick"
<confusious> okay now how the heck do all of you guys who do this remember all of this ? Just years of practice ?
<confusious> ok knome
<knome> maybe or just being geek enough ;)
<confusious> Damn.I wanna be a Geek !
<confusious> Okay.........
<knome> maybe you one day will be if you just mess around enough :)
<knome> so do you get any output?
<confusious> now I've got........      bobby  donna
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$ sudo updatedb
<confusious> [sudo] password for bobby:
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$ locate rick
<confusious> /home/bobby/Desktop/Mozilla Tips & Tricks.txt
<confusious> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/val-and-rick.desktop
<confusious> /usr/share/app-install/icons/val-and-rick.xpm
<confusious> /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/images/tricks.png
<confusious> /usr/share/gimp/2.0/gimpressionist/Paper/bricks.pgm
<confusious> /usr/share/gimp/2.0/gimpressionist/Paper/bricks2.pgm
<confusious> /usr/share/gimp/2.0/patterns/brick.pat
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$
<confusious>  
<knome> i'm sorry, but it looks like you don't have the file :(
<knome> try "locate Rick"
<confusious> oh well
<confusious> ok
<knome> i can't remember if locate distincts cases
<knome> (apparently it does after a quick test)
<confusious> I get... /home/bobby/Desktop/Letter To Rick.txt
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$
<knome> okay
<knome> so if you type "mousepad Letter To Rick.txt", what happens?
<confusious> Yes,"rick" is actually "Rick"
<knome> actually...
<knome> type "mousepad ", then type "Lette" and press TAB
<knome> it will autocomplete the filename
<confusious> hmmmmm after I did the first thing you asked it attempted to open a letter but the letter seemed uhhhhhhhhhh definate4ly different
<knome> what did it look like?
<confusious> it had the word "letter" at the top & then the inside had............
<confusious> a greyed out # ! & the  reest of the letter was blank
<confusious> #1
<knome> right
<knome> i see
<knome> the correct command is
<confusious> do you ?? this is good ?
<confusious> ahhhhh
<knome> "mousepad Letter\ To\ Rick.txt"
<knome> note the backslashes
<confusious> uhhhhh huh
<knome> (it's just a way to tell the terminal that the space is part of the filename)
<knome> what happens now then?
<confusious> .........
<confusious> I copied & pasted that in term & got..............nothing
<knome> okay, if you type "ls -l Letter*", what do you get?
<knome> note the big L
<confusious> tried again with fresh term & same happened.................
<knome> if you're in a fresh terminal, you need to "cd Desktop" first
<confusious> got blank page with # 1 off to side greyed out
<confusious> are you sure ?
<knome> yes, i am sure
<confusious> seemed to work even though I didn't do that
<confusious> but okay........
<knome> yes, but then it only creates a new file
<confusious> okay then........
<knome> you want to open an existing file so you need to be in the correct directory
<confusious> hmmmmmmm got same thing....
<knome> uhm
<confusious> an emty page
<confusious> but......
<confusious> it does at least say........"latter to rick" at top
<knome> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$ mousepad Letter\ To\ Rick.txt
<knome> was this the line you had at terminal?
<confusious> yes
<knome> so if you type "ls -l Letter*", what do you get?
<confusious> hmmmmmmmm nothing
<knome> nothing?
<knome> note the casing
<knome> you totally should get output now.
<confusious> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wait....
<confusious> i just closed one of the "letters" that were opened I now I've got...........
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$ ls -l Letter*
<confusious> -rw-r--r-- 1 bobby bobby 1239 2009-07-04 14:16 Letter To LG Electronics.txt
<confusious> lrwxrwxrwx 1 bobby bobby   58 2009-04-16 02:41 Letter To Rick.txt -> /home/bobby/Desktop/Letters In Progress/Letter To Rick.txt
<confusious> Letters:
<confusious> total 0
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop$
<knome> okay
<knome> cd now, if you type "cd Letters\ In\ Progress" and then "ls -l Letter*", what do you get?
<confusious> after ﻿cd Letters\ In\ Progress I get...bash: cd: Letters In Progress: No such file or directory
<knome> what is the complete "ls" output (please pastebin)
<knome> !pastebin | confusious
<ubottu> confusious: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<igsen> How can I remove "Sun Java 6 Web Start" menu?
<knome> igsen, you have to edit (or remove) its corresponding .desktop file manually.
<knome> i don't know where that is, sorry.
<igsen> I have already put "NoDisplay=true" on every "sunjava.desktop" I can locate on my computer but it is still there.
<knome> have you tried logging out and in?
<igsen> Yes I did
<knome> okay...
<knome> confusious, ?
<confusious> Okay everybody post is @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/220221/
<confusious> good luck
<knome> confusious, what do you get with "cd Letters" and then "ls" ?
<knome> actually, "ls -l"
<confusious> with cdletters I get bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop/Letters$
<knome> yes, and then type "ls -l"
<confusious> and then with ls -l I get total 0
<confusious> bobby@cybertek:~/Desktop/Letters$
<knome> okay
<knome> then i'm afraid i have to tell you that the original letter files seem to be lost.
<knome> you have the links pointing to a path that does not exist.
<confusious> are you guys sure you want to keep on looking for all this ??
<confusious> okay.
<confusious> well,not a great loss but can anybody explain to mwe what may have happened ?? I THINK it was because of an update that kind of went afoul
<knome> an update does not break filesystems
<knome> at least not this way
<knome> the only explanation i can think of that you have thought you copied the files but the system only created links to the original
<knome> which you since deleted
<confusious> hmmmmmmmmmm
<knome> there is a possibility that they are in trash, but as they didn't show up on locate...
<confusious> that's kind of what I was thinkg
<confusious> guess I could go lookl huh ?
<knome> sure.
<knome> open up thunar
<knome> you should see the wastebasket icon on the left
<confusious> uhhhhhhhhh ohhhhhhhhh too late.......... just emptied all the garbage again
<knome> okay
<confusious> sorry knome
<knome> sorry to hear
<knome> no problem
<knome> i wouldn't have done this if i didn't have the passion
<confusious> hey thanks sooooooo much for trying my friend
<knome> no problem :)
<confusious> See you again sooner or later until then peace
<knome> yeah. see you and have fun using xubuntu :)
<confusious> hey knome u stll there ?
<confusious> got another small quest but only if we can do it fairly quickly ! heh heh gotta go & het the woman something to eat !! AND MYSELF
<confusious> okay anybody !...............
<confusious> I now havew some "broken links" on the desktop & I cannot seem to delete them anybody know what to do with this situation as now I just have useless icons taking up space ???
<confusious> hmmmmmmm 53 people here & nobody  wants to talk to confusious ??
<confusious> hmmmmmmmmm guess you all just want to saty in the dark then huh ??
<confusious>  heh heh
<confusious> stay
<confusious> good boy !
<confusious> ohhhhhhh well try again another time thanks anyway ya'll
<confusious> peace  out
<knome> uhm
<firestarter1> hi. how can I launch from command line the users/groups administration gui ?
<firestarter1> hi. how can I launch from command line the users/groups administration graphical interface ?
<firestarter1> found. users-admin
<firestarter1> the problem is that I can unlock the gui... so I can't add new users. where could be the problem ? I have launched the interface as root
<ramrod> does it work when you first switch user?
<ramrod> first sudo su
<ramrod> then users-admin
<ramrod> it works in my case
<ramrod> sudo users-admin doesnt work
<TheSheep> ramrod: try gksu users-admin
<ramrod> ** (users-admin:6751): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '6751'
<ramrod> same with sudo users-admin
<TheSheep> hmm.. strange, worked first time, not subsequent times
<owen1> what's the default display manager in xubuntu.
<cody-somerville> owen1, gdm
<owen1> cody-somerville: interesting. thanks
<cody-somerville> np
<owen1> cody-somerville: let's say i want to run an conky with awesome. right now i do it wit a script i run and link to this script from .xinitrc. how to achieve this with gdm?
<cody-somerville> owen1, does that not work with gdm?
<owen1> dgm is not using .xinitrc
<owen1> i think
<owen1> right now i have a few lines in .xinitrc, each line different wm
<owen1> and i comment all of them except for 1.
<owen1> and I also have link to bash script that runs conky in the background.
<owen1> so if i want to have conky i uncomment this script.
<ablomen> owen1, there is also an "autostarted applications" entry in the settings manager btw, thats where i start conky
<owen1> ablomen: ok. but what if i want to run conky with awesome instead of xfce.
<owen1> that's why i need to find a way to tell gdm to run my script file.
<owen1> but only run it for some of my wms.
<owen1> window managers
<ablomen> oh awsome is a wm, im guessing editing one of the sessions in /etc somewhere
<ablomen> i think it was /etc/xdg where you can add sessions, not sure though
<owen1> ablomen: i'll take a look
<owen1> /etc/xdg/autostart  -  looks promising
<owen1> oops. maybe not
<techie> is there anyway i can run a command before i login so a application is running at the logon screen?
<ablomen> techie, you would have to make an init file then, or add the command in /etc/rc.local
<techie> thankyou ablomen
<ablomen> yw
<owen1> techie: ablomen is it relevant to my question?
<owen1> how to configure gdm to run a script before starting one of my window managers?
<techie> owen1: i do believe that ablomen's answer would most likely work in your case aswell
<ablomen> no
<ablomen> it wont
<ablomen> since owen1 wants a userland application to start
<ablomen> that should happen after login
<techie> hrmm
<techie> might he be able to achieve this via run levels?
<owen1> techie: so u want to run something BEFORE the login screen (gdm)?
<techie> yes, synergy to be exact
<ablomen> afaik thats all system wide, conky is user specific, and only works once a dm starts
<ablomen> owen1, you should google for making gdm sessions, there should be a lot of content about that
<owen1> ablomen: great, thank you
<techie> if anyone else is looking for an alternative to buying a KVM switch i highly recommend synergy
<owen1> techie: what is this
<psycho_oreos> too bad it doesn't do sound switching
<psycho_oreos> owen1, its handy when you have more than one box but have only one keyboard+ mouse+ screen, and/or you want to remove clutter :p google up what kvm is
<techie> synergy is an application that allows you to control multiple boxes from one keyboard and mouse pair
<psycho_oreos> but those computers have to be networked
<techie> unfortunately this doesnt show the screen
<owen1> psycho_oreos: i have kvm that doesn't work with my keyboard
<techie> but its handy none the less
<psycho_oreos> techie, heh well its only km then :D
<psycho_oreos> owen1, generic brand?
<techie> lol
<owen1> iogear
<techie> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/ and good news is that its on aptitude
<psycho_oreos> I've got a kvm here.. its actually kvm+s but I love having two monitors showing two different things on the screen rather than one for both or two for one boxen
<owen1> the combination of keys that switches between computers is not available in dinovo edge
<psycho_oreos> owen1, never heard, I've got aten, costed me heaps but it was somewhat well worth the money
<techie> thats the upside to this app, you just move the mouse off the side of the screen as if it was a second or third screen
<techie> no combinations needed
<psycho_oreos> so that would make it almost like one of those fancy things you see in beryl/compiz lol
<psycho_oreos> workspace switching via cursor movement
<techie> sorta
<techie> but instead of being a virtual desktop its a whole different box and possibly even different OS
<psycho_oreos> yeah
<techie> im controlling a Xubuntu box from my 2 screen XP box
<psycho_oreos> meaning you have dual display and each box gets to use those two displays?
<techie> no, i have a dual display on my xp machine
<techie> and another screen on the Xubuntu machine
<psycho_oreos> ahh ok
<techie> all in all 3 screens
<techie> i really want to get a virtual desktop from my xp machine and network it onto this box like xinerama
<ablomen> techie, you have looked at freenx/vnc for that already?
<techie> been down the vnc path before
<techie> too slow
<psycho_oreos> never tried xinerama, but synergy literally puts itself almost into the same arena as remote desktop software, like vnc lol
<techie> i need something thats optimised for a virtual screen
<ablomen> freenx should be a lot faster, havnt tried it myself though
<techie> i wil have to look into that
<psycho_oreos> there was supposedly a new mode in which vnc can render the updates faster, I think it was using delta display driver or something.. realvnc has it
<techie> i have come across applications that do exactly what i need in the past but theyve been for the wrong OS
<techie> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/  <--- for OS X
<techie> whoops, wrong link
<techie> http://www.screenrecycler.com/home.html
<techie> i also found a windows <--> windows application that does the same thing... but im having trouble gettign xp to install as my dvd burner is packign a sad
<techie> http://www.maxivista.com/
<techie> maybe ill try installing ME then upgradign to XP vi a USB drive tonight
<techie> actually ill do that now
<techie> ill jump back on from my windows box
<owen1> i want to add querty to my keyboard layout. what is the name for US querty?
<owen1> Alternative International?
<Techie> hehe i just realised win ME recommended specs are a 300mhz cpu and 32mb RAM
<Techie> should be USA keyboard USA layout
<Techie> atleast thats what it is in the installer
<ablomen> alternative international has sticky keys
<ablomen> (when you press the ' key and then e youll get é)
<owen1> i am in the keybard layout selection. I opened 'USA'. i see: cherokee, devorak, colemak, macintosh, more devork types, russian phonetic..
<owen1> btw, i installed xfce. not xubuntu.
<owen1> i think i might not have querty? since at the installation i chose dvorak.
<Techie> possibly, but i wouldnt think so
<owen1> i see querty under some other languages.
<owen1> slovakia,
<Techie> ...
<owen1> hungary
<owen1> etc
<Techie> hrmm
<Techie> nothing under US or USA?
<owen1> no querty
<ablomen> owen1, international
<ablomen> not querty
<ablomen> us int == querty
<owen1> i have 2 - altGr dead keys / with dead keys
<owen1> which international should i chose?
<ablomen> altGr gives you extra chars by pressing altgr+a key, i find it usefull
<owen1> what's altgr
<ablomen> (a key as in any key, not the actually A key)
<ablomen> your right alt
<owen1> ok. will i still be able to use it for alt arrow?
<ablomen> works like a shift key, shift+1 gives me !, right-alt+1 gives me ¡
<ablomen> alt arrow?
<owen1> in irssi
<owen1> i use alt+left arrow
<owen1> in FF i use it for back forward
<owen1> firefox
<ablomen> well your left alt wont change, i think the right alt wont work though, not sure
<owen1> ok. i'll choose no altGr
<owen1> is there a layout switcher i can add to a panel?
<ablomen> yes there is
<owen1> maybe i need to manualy install it
<ablomen> xfce4-goodies
<ablomen> i think its in there
<owen1> thanks
<owen1> i still don't see language switcher there
<owen1> (installed the goodies
<ablomen> hmm, i have "keyboard layout switcher" in my "add items to panel" screen, and i know i didnt install it seperatly
<owen1> i only installed xfce3 and xfce4-goodies
<owen1> xfce4
<knome> "Keyboard Layouts"
<knome> owen1, i'd recommend installing xubuntu-desktop, but that's up to you.
<owen1> knome: i will probably do it
<knome> owen1, you might do it instantly, as that probably solves this also.
<owen1> it was 200mb vs 50mb (i think)
<knome> i honestly think it's worth it
<knome> you can always uninstall stuff you don't like
<knome> or want
<owen1> 150mb for a language swicher...
<knome> it's not only language switcher you get.
<owen1> a bash script is 1 k...
<knome> right, don't install xubuntu-desktop then
<owen1> knome: come on. i am kidding.
<knome> but do understand you might have some problems
<owen1> i'll run 'aptitude show' to see why it's so big.
<ablomen> (xfce4-xkb-plugin << thats it i think, but i doo agree with knome)
<knome> owen1, it'll bring abiword and gnumeric in for example
<owen1> thanks guys. installing the xkb
<owen1> it works. now i am trying to find what is running behind the surface when i switch between querty and dvorak. i think it's setxkbmap -layout us  but i am not sure.
<ablomen> owen1, goodies.xfce.org << you can browse the source here :)
<owen1> c++?
<owen1> setxkbmap -layout dvorak   and       setxkbmap -layout us
<owen1> now for my final investigation. why when i run those commands with awesome windom manager i get: "Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property. Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc105' layout - 'us"
<owen1> and arrow keys, alt, ctrl, pageup, pagedown stop working.
<owen1> maybe now after installing xfce4-xkb-plugin it will work with no issues?
<th0r> owen1: (th0r is waiting for an expert before offering a suggestion <smile>)
<owen1> th0r: any hints?
<th0r> owen1: it looks like there is no definition for the keyboard layout so X is using a default, which obviously doesn't work quite right.
<th0r> owen1: I would suggest (maybe with the plugin you just mentioned) redefining the keyboard (I would first try US-101) and see if that helps
<owen1> but why is it working on xfce?
<th0r> owen1: where is it NOT working?
<owen1> th0r: in awesome
<th0r> owen1: sorry...not familiar with awesome
<owen1> but let me try again. maybe i had to install xfce4-xkb-plugin
<owen1> th0r: u should try awesome. it's a tiling wm
<owen1> very powerful
<owen1> ok. logging in with awesome. don't go anywere (-:
<th0r> owen1: looks like awesome does not use the same definition file for the keyboard as xfce, which would explain the diff.
<owen1> th0r: ablomen good news! thank you so much guys
<owen1> i guess it was the plugin
<ablomen> heh good :0
<ablomen> * :)
<owen1> when i use dgm it seems like .Xdefault is not used.  is it true?
<owen1> (i think so since my xterm looks like crap)
<th0r> owen1: from what I read awesome doesnt use the xlib, so it is quite possible .xdefaults isn't read
<owen1> th0r: when i login from console i run starx, which calls .xininrc and i think also .xdefaults. the problem is only when i don't use the console to login and instead i use gdm.
<owen1> gdm is not calling .xinitrc by default. (i still need to find a way to configure it). i guess it also not using .Xdefaults
<th0r> owen1: yeah...gdm doesn't use .xdefaults, or .profile either if I recall
<owen1> so how do i tell him to use it?
<th0r> owen1: I wasn't able to find a way....almost went back to using startx
<owen1> th0r: wow, i guess i'll use startx...
<owen1> i already installed gdm. if i run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, will it not never show up?
<owen1> will it never show up?
<th0r> owen1: yeah....last time I ended up installing wdm to replace gdm....found gdm had too many limitations
<owen1> th0r: ok. bye bye gdm
<th0r> owen1: might just do that again if I am in the mood <smile>
<owen1> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/2820/slim-gdm-and-xdefaults-file-solved/
<owen1> i guess there are workarounds, but why bother. just use console based login.
<owen1> good night@!
<owen1> and thanks
<owen1> only 58 nick but a lot of smart cookies
<Techie> owen1: lol
<Techie> i found a solution to my virtual screen issue
<Techie> http://www.zoneos.com/zonescreen.htm
<poopuser> Good morning. Any of you gentleman is using or knew how to setup gnubox?
<QuantumKaos> can anyone suggest a GOOD tv shows and stuff free streaming site? (not the ones with mediavideo links, its always bad quality)ù
<knome> ehm.
<SiDi> QuantumKaos: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#unlawful
<SiDi> this one is very good
<QuantumKaos> SiDi, im not gonna click on that link
<QuantumKaos> i no what u wanna say
<QuantumKaos> but i didnt ask anything like that
<QuantumKaos> at all
 * SiDi scratches head trying to find Free tv shows, or websites who accept to pay copyright holders and broadcast TV shows for FREE.
 * SiDi fails
<QuantumKaos> whatever man, they do exist, its a reality, and if they're there, they're there for someone to watch em thatz it
<QuantumKaos> and if u do watch em u cant be persecuted for it
<QuantumKaos> same thing with p2p
<SiDi> This channel is about support for the Xubuntu operating system, not for highly-probably illegal streaming websites
<QuantumKaos> ah c'mon man, give me a break
<SiDi> As you're here, you have to abide the Freenode policy aswell as the channels rule. If you don't, feel free to leave.
<QuantumKaos> indeed :D
<QuantumKaos> all this rumour for just one question
<QuantumKaos> wooo i feel important :D
<sean_worker> I have not been able to find any docs about this online, so I thought I'd ask the list:
<sean_worker> if I enable transparency of pop-up windows, my screen save (unless it uses opengl) is transparent
<bummple> hi, I was just using the xubuntu live cd without a hitch, so I installed it
<bummple> but now, I can't use my touchpad
<sean_worker> other than disabling the transparency for popups, is there a way around this?
<bummple> it's a lenovo t61
<bummple> I didn't have this problem with ubuntu
<SiDi> bummple: it sounds more like a kernel / xorg issue than XFCE/GNOME issue :/
<bummple> is there any way I can 'probe' for it?
<SiDi> Check in Apps -> Parameters -> Mouse if you see any mouse
<bummple> hehe, any way from pure terminal?
 * SiDi doesn't know ^.^
<bummple> okey
<bummple> thanks anyway
<SiDi> Are you sure there hasnt also been a kernel update ?
<sean_worker> bummple: can't you navigate with the trackpoint for now?
<bummple> nope, that's not recognized either
<sean_worker> on my x61 I have had no mouse issues ... if the trackpoint doesn't work, I'd be surprised if it is a kernel issue
<sean_worker> (I'm on the latest of 9.04)
<sean_worker> can you try reconfiguring X?
<sean_worker> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (I think)
<bummple> giving that a shot
<bummple> hmm, seemed to be a lot about keyboards but nothing about the mouse
<bummple> boogles my mind that the live cd worked just fine
<bummple> reinstalling is probably futile?
<bummple> I can't seem to google any similar problems
<SiDi> bummple: where you on ubuntu 9.04 too ?
<bummple> yep
<SiDi> on 2.6.28-11 ?
<bummple> -12
<bummple> ERR
<bummple> -13
<bummple> any other ideas?
<SiDi> nop
<SiDi> and i need to go :/
<SiDi> but the people n #ubuntu may be able to help you
<SiDi> i dont think its xubuntu specific
<bummple> okay, thanks
<bummple> just wanted to let you guys know that a reinstall proved succesful for whatever reason
<crazygir> I've an issue with networking that is stumping me a bit.. I can access websites, ssh, etc fine.. though ftp isn't able to resolve, and I can't ping places like www.gooogle.com, but I can ping hosts on the LAN. I previously had two interfaces, one of which was supposed to be dedicated to vbox, but would somehow goof up the connections after some use. I've since removed the extra card, and setup eth1 (there's no eth0 for some reason) in /etc/networks
<crazygir> any thoughts? not sure what I'm missing here
<ablomen> crazygir, it probably is a wrong dns setting
<ablomen> try pinging 216.239.59.104
<ablomen> (google)
<crazygir>  dns works fine with http/firefox
<ablomen> oh ok
<crazygir> and I tried the ip directly, no go
<crazygir> IM's like aim/icq don't work, nor ftp
<crazygir> rest of the network is fine, and I didn't have the issue last night. I accessed the vm from home last night, and I think that is what goofs up the configuration with the other network card
<crazygir> but at this point, I've removed that card and explicitly set dhcp in /etc/networking/interfaces for eth1
<crazygir> so I'm a bit at a loss.
<ablomen> just taking guesses here, but does eth0 still show up if you run ifconfig -a?
<crazygir> nope
<ablomen> hmm
 * crazygir scratches his head
<knome> itches?
<Kangarooo> how to know if video card driver is installed? on xubuntu?
<gorgut> hey folks. I'm having some troubles with something corrupting my video memory it seems. have there been any problems with recent upgrades to dbus/hal or the like?
<gorgut> Kangarooo: which driver are you looking for?
<Kangarooo> video
<ablomen> Kangarooo, he ment what video driver
<Kangarooo> ah and here are xubuntu creators also yes? i just tryd linux mint xfce and there in shutdown menu is button switch user.. ill later update one bug report with pictur about this
<crazygir> knome: yea, it'd be nice to have networking all up and spiffy :P
<Kangarooo> sis
<Kangarooo> sis 651 or sis 650 or sis 65x
<gorgut> well, to see if it's loaded, you could do a "lsmod | grep sis*"
<Kangarooo> in windows properties it shows sis 650 in linux terminal it shows sis 65x
<gorgut> i'm confused as to what you're trying to accomplish..?
<Kangarooo> gorgut: well system is alittle slow. i want to reinstall all and delete windows but for last time i loged in windows and it loaded in 20sec. strange.. i took time how long xubuntu loads and its 1 min 40 sec. and i found that there is problematic or no driver for my video card. i contacted sis company and searched a lot info. i now saved important data so now befor reinstall ill try to get video driver better. i think its not installed.
<gorgut> well, if you have any video, it seems you have some video driver installed. :D
<gorgut> time for lunch. be back later.
<Kangarooo> so to research about this card and also is card driver reason for so long loading i want to try some modified drivers but first is it installed.. in ubuntu its easy system -> hardware drivers.
<Kangarooo> ups pressed wrong key..
<Kangarooo> ok so here is lsmod | grep sis* http://pastebin.com/f3b588e51 is this driver then installed or not?
<hhh2> how can i see which video driver is installed ?
<ablomen> Kangarooo, yep seems like the sis driver is loaded
<crazygir> do these routes look right? http://pastebin.ca/1498345
<crazygir> I'm still stuck on this networking issue
<charlie-tca> crazygir: looks like eth1 is connected; it uses 172.20.10.1 as it's gateway
<charlie-tca> But you seem to have two ip's on eth1
<charlie-tca> looks right to me
<Anish> Heya
<Anish> Guys, how can I make a live USB from XUbuntu
<bummple> There are 3rd party programs that will do this for you
<Kangarooo> Anish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bummple> it will take the iso and build it to boot from USB, I don't think xubuntu specifically has a program included like ubuntu does
<charlie-tca> Anish: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<cody-somerville> install usb-creator
<Kangarooo> Anish: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<Anish> Heya guys!
<Anish> I just wanted to ask.. how to install Xubuntu on USB USING Windows. I have the ISO
<charlie-tca> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Anish> I CANT use a CD
<Anish> Need to get it on a NETBOOK
<charlie-tca> Can't use this? Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<SiDi> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SiDi> Anish, ^
<Anish> Hmm?
<SiDi> Anish, what you need is unetbootin
<SiDi> it's a piece of software that helps you install OSes on USB keys
<Anish123> Sorry
<Anish123> It got shut off
<SiDi> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SiDi> here, Anish123
<armada> Hi
<armada> I instaled xubuntu in safe graphic mode and now I can't get out of it
<armada> any help?
<armada> I cant change the resolution of the screen nothing :(
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<th0r> armada: you can force x to reconfigure....but I won't guarantee it will work. Just a sec and I will get the command
<th0r> armada: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<th0r> armada: but if you had problems with X during install (I assume therre was a reason you used safe mode) then this might just bring those problems back
<armada> i just paste that in the termnal?
<armada> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<armada>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090717175629
<th0r> armada: yea...that will work...but like I said...it might make matters worse if there was a reason for safe mode to begin with
<armada> nothing happens :(
<th0r> armada: I suspect you need to reboot...or at least restart X
<armada> I saw that solution in a forum
<armada> and i've used it before but nothing happens
<armada> :(
<armada> do you think a reboot will solve the problem?
<th0r> armada: not if that command has failed in the past...it will just fail again
<armada> do u have any idea of what may be wrong for that command?
<th0r> armada: I am no X expert. you might try #ubuntu....there are some there  sometimes who are pretty good with X configs
<armada> oki I'll try there
<armada> Thankx th0r
<charlie-tca> armada: Try looking in Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers for any thing.
<charlie-tca> You may be running the vesa video driver and just need to install the restricted driver for your video card
<gorgut> anyone have any idea what might cause video card memory corruption and freezing?
<gorgut> and i'm not sure if it's a related symptom or not, but sometimes my ethernet port is not detected
<Anish123> Heya guys
<Anish123> I have a really serious error here
<Anish123> Loading /ubnkern....................
<Anish123> Loading /ubninit.................... ... ......ready.
<Anish123> [ 0.548002] MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Anish123> [ 2.340013] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<Anish123> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<TheSheep> gorgut: might be anything, from bug in the driver to faulty hardware
<Anish123> This is the message it shows when I try to boot from USB
<th0r> Anish123: run 'sudo depmod -a'
<Anish123> How?
<Anish123> It shows the kernel intris - something
<Anish123> Busy Box
<TheSheep> initrd
<Anish123> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Anish123> Loading, please wait...
<Anish123> BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1...)
<Anish123> ...
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Anish123> Ok...
<TheSheep> Anish123: try typing depmod -a at that prompt
<Anish123> depmod -a
<Anish123> Ok...
<th0r> that should be sudo depmod -a I think
<Anish123> Also, its only the problem with USB
<gorgut> TheSheep: I noticed updates for dbus and hal rolled out in the past few days. Think it could be related?
<Anish123> CD's boot fine
<Anish123> Another thing I should tell you guys
<Anish123> I run an AMD 64 Processor, but am running a 32 bit version
<TheSheep> gorgut: hal is rather for input devices like keyboard and mouse
<Anish123> Shouldn't be a problem, right?
<TheSheep> Anish123: shouldn't
<Anish123> OK rebooting NOW
<gorgut> TheSheep:  I seem to be getting a lot of "no MTRR" errors in kern.log. Am i interpreting that correctly as memory corruption? The addressess it lists are assigned to my video card in lspci
<TheSheep> gorgut: I'm not that advanced. Maybe the memcheck will tell you more?
<Anish123> Guys
<Anish123> Anish here
<Anish123> Turns out initramfs does not accept sudo
<Anish123> It says
<Anish123> modprobe : Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep : No such file or directory
<Anish123> What do I do?
<th0r> Anish123: http://pastebin.com/f66ce4d63
<th0r> Anish123: that's my modules.dep for -11....might help, might just make matters worse <smile>
<Anish123> OK
<Anish123> What do I do with all that text?
<Anish123> BTW I used unetbootin to make uSB
<th0r> Anish123: paste it into a text editor, save the file as modules.dep and move it to the right location. And it is for booting from a hard drive, don't know if there are any differences booting from usb
<th0r> Anish123: is the directory there and just modules.dep missing or is the whole directory missing?
<Anish123> Another problem
<th0r> Anish123: maybe you are running the wrong kernel
<Anish123> I cant find the directory using windows
<Anish123> RUNNING THE WRONG KERNEL?
<Anish123> (sweat)
<Anish123> will I find the directory ONLY if I use Xubuntu or even if I use WIndows 7?
<th0r> Anish123: for xp there was a way to install ext3 in windows, but I don't know if it works for vista or 7
<th0r> Anish123: and if you used ext4...well....
<Anish123> Not ext4
<Anish123> FAT32 formatted USB Drive- 4 GB Transcend
<th0r> Anish123: then you should be able to read it in windows.
<Anish123> Cant...
<Anish123> Its showing FIle System - FAT32
<th0r> Anish123: I have never put linux on a usb drive....afraid I can't be much help with that
<Anish123> And yeah!
<Anish123> The entire directory does not exist
<Anish123> running the wrong kernel you said...
<th0r> Anish123: but you can see /lib?
<Anish123> No...
<th0r> Anish123: if there is no /lib then there are larger problems than missing modules.dep
<Anish123> I simply used uNetBootin to make it from ISO to a USB file
<benoror> Hi, question, does Xubuntu 9.04 support Notify-OSD as a unified notification system ? If so, does Compiz has to be enabled ?
<SiDi> Why do people leave before i answer ? :(
<homebrewcider> hello, using xubuntu 9.04, my taskbar has disappeared, I'm struggling to get it back, can anyone help please?
#xubuntu 2009-07-18
<erikk71> hi all
<erikk71> trying to install new theme
<erikk71> hell
<erikk71> hello
<th0r> erikk71: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=install+theme+in+xfce&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=KxYPMM6r3XA
<erikk71> ?
<tuxedo> lol
<tuxedo> where is plymouth
<Techie> anyone know what Intel® 82845G support is like?
<crazygir> tuxedo: plymouth what?
<tuxedo> plymouth from fedora
 * crazygir shrugs
<crazygir> sorry
<tuxedo> Plymouth on karmic koala
<tuxedo> _
<dbdii407> Where is g++ installed after you sudo apt-get install it?
<th0r> dbdii407: /usr/bin
<dbdii407> Oh! So close. Wrong folder. Thanks
<michael__> Hi, i need some help setting up a static IP address, i've tried everything come to mind though it still won't work
<th0r> michael__: using network-manager?
<michael__> yeah, or anything else. I've tried editing countless files but it seems to stuff it up further
<th0r> michael__: if you are using network manager you will probably not succeed. I haven't tried it myself, but have read that nm just doesn't like static ip. What I read said to disable nm and then the /etc/network/interfaces file will work
<michael__> i gotta admit that i'm on MythBuntu but it uses xfce4 and is on Ubuntu, it's just stripped back a bit\
<th0r> michael__: if nm is running then the interfaces file is ignored...editing it won't help
<michael__> ok... so how could i dsable Network manager?
<th0r> michael__: I think you can disable it in Sessions and Startup  on the autostart tab
<michael__> this is great advice, i've been pulling my hair out for 3 days wondering what the hell is wrong with it. I set up ArchLinux static IP easier than this
<th0r> michael__: yeah.....as far as I am concerned gnome and its associated apps are more trouble than they are worth
<xylox> i have used static ip's with network manager, just disable dhcp
<th0r> xylox: I will bow to experience...like I said I haven't tried it yet but have read some on the web about issues
<michael__> ok well i've toasted NM
<th0r> michael__: then the interfaces file should work..as well as ifup and ifdown
<michael__> ...so should i get it back now or go for the manual editor? (i really don't mind doing it manually)
<th0r> michael__: might try both to see which works better <smile>
<michael__> ok
<michael__> i'll fix interfaces first
<michael__> can you just check this? (should i use pastebin?)
<michael__> can i give you the output of ifconfig?
<th0r> michael__: yeah...pastebinit
<michael__> http://pastebin.com/m65cf6d3a
<th0r> looks good so far...let me check something.
<michael__> seems ok yeah?
<michael__> i'm gunna change names
<michael__> NICK/ BB*@
<plaircpa> anyone know how to fix a banshee error trying to play last.fm music? I get "Gstreamer resource error: Not found" when run on a terminal.
<th0r> BB82: I am not sure about that 'network' entry...but other than that it looks good. But in checking I again found several sites where people complained about the same problem you are having....and didn't see a consistent solution
<BB82> th0r, this is crazy I really need a static IP so my MythTV backend can talk to my frontend properly
<BB82> th0r, it seems like such a simple task, and in past versions it was. Thanks for your help, if you find anything i'll hang tight
<th0r> BB82: this site talks about also editing rc.conf....http://www.itech7.com/Linux/ubuntu-904jaunty-jackalope-internet-configuration-for-static-ip
<th0r> BB82: wish I had my home network up and running so I could try this stuff out....interesting problem
<xylox> in 8.04 dosn't exist this problem
<th0r> xylox: yeah...they put it into jaunty for its entertainment value <smile>
<BB82> xylox, yeah i've noticed. I don't know why 9 has this issue
<th0r> xylox: the more I use jaunty the more I wish I had installed Hardy instead
<th0r> xylox: had both cd's.....bad decision on my part
<BB82> would it be the same for Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<th0r> BB82: unfortunately yes
<BB82> xylox, if that site doesnm
<BB82> xylox, if that site doesnt work i might try ubuntu forums
<th0r> BB82: going to call it a night....good luck with the IP
<BB82> many thanks
<BB82> Hi I'm having issused getting a static IP in Jaunty
<Techie> is there a way i can change it so when i push the power button it starts shutting down instead of opening a shutdown/reboot/logoff prompt?
<SiDi> Techie, yes
<SiDi> Techie, open gnome-power-preferences
<SiDi> Go to the third tab
<SiDi> And in the first line, you can change the behaviour of the shutdown button
<SiDi> From "Ask me" to "Shutdown"
<Techie> thanks
<om26er> any1 tell me is there a way to make xubuntu like netbook remix without downloading the whole NBR
<igsen> Anyone know where I can get the wallpaper shown here http://www.xubuntu.org/ ?
<SiDi> igsen, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-artwork
<BB82> I'm having a hell of a lot of trouble getting a static IP address in Jaunty, what the hell is wrong with the GUI?
<th0r> BB82: still working on that?
<BB82> yeah, sorry you're in #Ubuntu too
<metatagg> hello gyus! my X is acting wierd! it refuses to set 1024x768 as my default resolution, and it hangs from time to time so I gotta restart and go recovery mode > xfix... any suggestions?
<SiDi> metatagg, you likely have GPU drivers problems
<metatagg> SiDi: yes, I think so too after a bit of googling.. :(
<SiDi> What graphic card do you have ? If it's an ATi or Nvidia, try the drivers listed in Apps -> System -> Hardware drivers
<metatagg> SiDi: i've got an intel integrated one.. :(
<SiDi> And Xubuntu 9.04 ?
<metatagg> yes
<SiDi> Most of Intel drivers have problems with this version of X.org that is in Xubuntu 9.04
<metatagg> so I have noticed.. :(
<SiDi> According to rumours it'll be better in Karmic
<metatagg> i'd be better off installing 8.04.. right?
<SiDi> By the meanwhile i think the best for you is to stay on Intrepid and to use some PPAs for getting recent apps
<metatagg> ah
<metatagg> good point. :(
<SiDi> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa this PPA for firefox
<metatagg> or dig out an old ati RAGE card.. :)
<SiDi> This one for XFCE
<SiDi> aha, ati rage :D
<metatagg> ty SiDi :)
<SiDi> https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa
<SiDi> Any app for which you need a recent version ?
<metatagg> nah, I'll be fine:)
<SiDi> https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa openoffice :p
<metatagg> haha :D
<metatagg> it's a bit heavy i think ;)
<metatagg> SiDi: I found a workaround! I added a PPA, upgraded, and voila! It works! :)
<SiDi> oh great
<SiDi> some intel drivers PPA ? :O
<SiDi> (there was a blog post on the planet recommanding against testing them ^.^)
<SiDi> metatagg, can you give me this PPA please ?
<SiDi> and your exact Intel chipset please too
<metatagg> i'm not sure;) about the divers.. hang on a sec :)
<metatagg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<metatagg> there it is.. :O
<metatagg> http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<SiDi> thanks
<metatagg> says: "Use preview of 2.8 driver" as header ;(
<metatagg> :)
<metatagg> np
<metatagg> my chipset....
<metatagg> that's lspci | grep VGA
<metatagg> right?
<SiDi> yes
<metatagg> ah
<metatagg> in that case...
<metatagg> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<SiDi> Thanks
<hhh2> how can update from xubuntu hardy to intrepid and then to jaunty?
<hhh2> in safe mode
<SiDi> hhh2, you can upgrade from hardy to intrepid and then from intrepid to jaunty, yes
<hhh2> how?
<SiDi> Open the update-manager
<SiDi> go to Properties, then go to
<SiDi> Third tab : 'Updates'
<SiDi> And at the bottom, set 'Display new versions' to 'Normal versions'
<SiDi> and then the update manager will propose you to upgrade
<hhh2> to 9.04
<hhh2> I think I will keep it at least till the next LTS arrives
<yesitisjustme> when i try to run googleearth the screen turns black anyone know what is wrong?
<SiDi> yesitisjustme, your graphic card drivers are not installed, or they dont manage OpenGL
<SiDi> Check if you have any recommanded driver not activated in Apps -> Params -> Hardware drivers
<SiDi> Apps -> System -> sorry
<yesitisjustme> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<SiDi> then either your card is too old / weak to have the opengl functions needed for Google Earth, or you lack drivers
<SiDi> type glxinfo | grep render
<SiDi> In a console
<yesitisjustme> direct rendering: Yes
<yesitisjustme> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<yesitisjustme> my video card is ati radeon 9200se 128mb
<lukinfore> hi
<lukinfore> does anyone know how exactly mouse sleep mode works
<lukinfore> ?
<lukinfore> and is it configurable?
<Frostwarri0r> hello
<Frostwarri0r> Hey, i need help with the compatibility of xubuntu
<Frostwarri0r> anyonw knows how xubuntu works on a tulip eth card?
<nikolam> Frostwarri0r, same as other Ubuntu distros
<armada> hi all
<armada> is it possible to connect xubuntu to a windows network
<armada> acessing windows pc and so?
<th0r> armada: yes, there is an app for that...gigolo....available out of the repos
<armada> but does it reaallyu work?
<armada> I tried and it seems really really hard :(
<th0r> armada: really hard? I just installed it...no config necessary. As to if it works I don't know. I am on a marina wifi and don't know if there are any computers out there to access
<armada> no no
<armada> not that
<armada> what I want is to connect to shared folderes
<armada> I can acess internet easily
<armada> but i need to acess office database, in a win pc
<th0r> armada: yeah....shared folders are on other computers on the network....and that is what gigolo is supposed to do
<armada> i could do it?
<armada> justa like that?
<th0r> I don't think it should be necessary to plead my case. Try it or don't...up to you
<armada> i tried didn't work
<armada> but i'm kind of a noob
<armada> with gnome was pretty easy..
<armada> th0r i didn't meant to be rude... sorry if it look like that :$
<th0r> no problem. I haven't had much need for it, so can't guarantee it works....but it looks like it does, and it is suppose to do what you want....access windows shares
<xylox> seems that gigolo isn't available for 8.04
<th0r> xylox: you could always download the source from the xfce page and compile it. And to be honest, I wish I had 8.04 and that problem
<xylox> th0r, yeah, i went the hard way to access my shares, but once it's done, it works great using thunar
<armada> xylox but for a noob like me...
<th0r> xylox: I used fusesmb with thunar for years, but I couldn't get that to work in jaunty. Just one of many things I can't get right in jaunty
<armada> i guess i was expecting it out-of-the-box like in standard ubuntu
<xylox> hopefully xfce will someday offer that function like gnome does
<armada> yep
<armada> for noobs like me it would be great
<th0r> xylox: have you used fusesmb? I really like it a lot more than the gnome setup
<armada> i even followed a tutorial to congigure thunsar w/ fuse
<armada> but no result :(
<th0r> xylox: I have a folder ~/Network...and all the computers in the network just show up there...just a part of the directory tree...really transparent
<th0r> armada: are you using jaunty? (9.04)
<armada> was...
<armada> just format my pc trying to install ubuntu
<th0r> armada: well, then don't feel bad. I couldn't get fuse to work with thunar either...think there is a problem in jaunty (more than one actually)
<armada> but if i knew for sure I could have network i would go back
<xylox> th0r, yeah, i got the same, but was a little tricky to accomplish
<armada> hum
<armada> so in what version o xubuntu does it work better?
<th0r> xylox: there were some 'undocumented steps' that I had to work to figure out...but it was worth it
<th0r> armada: my opinion....hardy...8.04. I am thinking about reformatting and installling hardy...or might try suse
<armada> do you think i can do share with hardy?
<armada> and will it work on a 256ram pc?
<th0r> armada: well, xylox says he has it working...get his address and phone number <smile>
<xylox> armada, here's the link if you feel brave to try it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<xylox> but that is with 8.04
<armada> I've been there
<armada> failed
<xylox> don't know about newer versions
<armada> :$
<armada> <-- hard noob
<armada> but can i download older versions?
<xylox> sure you can
<armada> hum
<armada> so what version do u recomend?
<th0r> xylox: wish you hadn't done that...now I have to go and try fuse all over again <smile>
<xylox> th0r, no man, don't bother what is working
<armada> yeahhh
<xylox> don't fix what is not broken
<th0r> xylox: it isn't working...that's what I mean. I wasn't able to get fusesmb working in jaunty...but this is another howto that I hadn't seen before
<xylox> i experienced that this week at work with a win 2000 server, after installing patches at windows update i got a bsod next day :S
<th0r> jeez....see....just found it (I think)....the group for the mount point is wrong
#xubuntu 2009-07-19
<Frostwarri0r> hello, can i have some help? i was asking about xubuntu compatibility with tulip ethernet cards
<th0r> xylox: all that work and it still doesn't work
<xylox> th0r, man just install 8.04 :P
<th0r> xylox: I am quickly approaching that point.
<th0r> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<th0r> armada: did you see that?
<th0r> xylox: well, my network folder is empty...but maybe it should be
<th0r> xylox: but I can't get the thunar share plugin to work. I have the tab, but everything is greyed out and it tells me to check the samba shares and permissions
<xylox> th0r, well i'm not sharing from my pc, just acessing other pc resources
<th0r> xylox: well, I am cruising on a sailboat and don't really need any of it <smile>. But the geek in me insists I get it working
<xylox> th0r, that's the fun of linux, you gotta work to get it working
<th0r> xylox: yeah...I tell my friends that linux allows you to rediscover the glee of getting a printer to print 'Hello world!"
<xylox> totally true
<th0r> xylox: people who enjoy linux also enjoy puzzles
<th0r> and squatting over the campfire
<xylox> then you go to work and have to use windows and say "what a boring (and bad) system"
<th0r> true
<th0r> xylox: got thunar-share plugin working...what it doesn't tell you is that the only folders you can share have to belong to the sambashare group.
<th0r> hah! now it is working for all the folders....guess it just needed a swift kick in the.....
<SiDi> guys, my windows boxes always failed to print out of the box
<SiDi> always
<SiDi> my linux boxes never ~~
<armada> th0r
<armada> I need to edit xorg.conf but i can't...
<armada> any ideas?
<Techie> what do the members of #Xubuntu think is a good media player with a playlist search funtion?
<th0r> gmusicbrowser
<Techie> doesw that handle large amounts of files well?
<Techie> does*
<forces> xfmedia
<th0r> Techie: I have some 700 music files in there at the moment.
<forces> !xfmedia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfmedia
<Techie> reason i ask is that i have over 1k music files and when i open them all in VLC it seems to not load some files, possibly because of a maximum file limit
<th0r> Techie: well, if there is a limit in gmb I haven't hit it yet. I like it as it scans the directories I specify and picks up on any changes every time I start it up
<xylox> th0r, and that thunar share plugin comes as default or you had to install it?
<th0r> xylox: I had to install it, but it is in the repos
<doseryder> Hi there
<th0r> thunar-shares-plugin
<doseryder> I've been a Ubuntu user for 3 years.  I find it comes with too many extras I don't need, yet I haven't switched to another distro mainly b/c I enjoy the Package manager it comes with (with the feature of resolving and downloading dependencies automatically)
<th0r> doseryder: the extras are a function of the desktop environment, not the distro. If you are running ubuntu you might consider installing xfce and trying it in place of gnome.
<doseryder> does XuBuntu come with the dpkg and the apt-get (cli front-end) and synaptic (gui-backend)
<Techie> doseryder: yes
<th0r> doseryder: the only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is the desktop environment...if you install xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu you will for all purposes have xubuntu
<doseryder> s/gui-backend/gui-frontend/
<xylox> doseryder, which extras?
<doseryder> So Xubuntu is basically just Xubuntu - (GNOME + Compiz)?  What is it's default Desktop environment?
<doseryder> oops
<doseryder> I meant to say XuBuntu - (GNOME + Compiz)
<Techie> Xfce
<xylox> xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<doseryder> sorry for being noob, but if I build my own linux kernel (with its fs-type defaulting to ext3) then I try to install dpkg + apt-get, would that even work (this is just a thought)
<doseryder> ?
<Techie> no clue, i dont work with compiling kernels and the like
<th0r> doseryder: there really is no good reason to compile your own kernel anymore unless you are doing some really esoteric work
<doseryder> Techie: as you can see, I just want a linux system with a good package manager and front ends (that grabs/install/resolve dependencies as needed)
<doseryder> I should say, ONLY when needed
<th0r> doseryder: xfce will use the same package manager system (synaptic, apt-get, dpkg) as gnome, but without all the overhead
<doseryder> startoff with minimal weight and put weight on only when needed
<xylox> doseryder, you could have a look at distros like tiny core linux or something but it's not recomemended if you're a noob
<Techie> doseryder: i know what you mean, but how about goin the other way... take xubuntu and strip out what you dont need
<Techie> im gonna be doing the same sort of thing to make a game server on a 1gig usb stick
<Techie> take DSL and strip it back to a CLI
<doseryder> xylox: I'm not completely noob.  I can find my way, and feell comfortable working with the shell
<xylox> doseryder, then go ahead :)
<doseryder> have *some* experience with building packages from source and resolving dependencies.  (e.g. Gstreamer plugins and such)
<Techie> ummm
<Techie> someone explain this to me, using synaptic to remove the games in xubuntu... went to remove fortune-mod and it says that its gonna remove xubuntu-desktop aswell
<doseryder> th0r dpkg being Debian Package Manager, I suppose it is only for Debian-based Linux? (I don't know)  Also, this leads me to asking a fundamental question -- What does it mean, or what makes it "Debian" based?  Linux kernel being at the center of things, what is it that makes it "Debian"?  I'm asking this in hope to gain a better understanding :) thanks
<th0r> doseryder: no, I use dkpg and it is a recognized mimetype in xfce
<th0r> doseryder: the ubuntu distro is debian based, they started with debian linux and modified it to their ends. If I recall correctly all debian based distros will use synaptic/apt-get/dpkg for package management
<th0r> doseryder: if you installed debian instead of ubuntu you would find it very familiar territory. Not quite so 'user friendly' but pretty much the same environment
<th0r> I installed firestarter this afternoon and configured a simple firewall...and it is getting hammered by port scans from one computer on this wifi network. Never would have suspected it
<xylox> isn't your lan secured?
<th0r> xylox: this is a wifi run by the  motel that runs the marina.
<doseryder> can you elaborate on how it is less "user-friendly"?
<doseryder> an example would be suffice actually
<th0r> xylox: and it is a .248 ip....running wireshark now to see what is going on. It appears to be random packets addressed to ports above 32768
<th0r> doseryder: some of the 'noob' features of ubuntu will be missing. Good example...there is no root account in ubuntu to protect the noobs...but there is a root account in debian
<xylox> yeah well, one can only get impressed what you see when sniff the network
<th0r> xylox: it says it is netbios name service, but that wouldn't be hitting random ports...not that high up either
<th0r> wait...it appears to be responses to my browsing for network shares...fusesmb maybe?
<xylox> th0r, if that is the case, you gotta make your shares protected, firestarter will do it
<Simetrical> My weather applet has been saying "Cannot update weather data" for days now.  Any ideas on how to fix that?
<th0r> xylox: you will like this....fusesmb is sending out packets on those ports to ip 0.255 looking for network shares. It appears 0.248 is responding on those same ports, but since it doesn't come back from 0.255 the firewall thinks they are illegal packets
<th0r> xylox: so it is either disable fusesmb or get the firewall a truss
<xylox> i suppose if you disable the firewall you should see other shares in your wifi network
<th0r> now gigolo is doing it right...the browse requests are going out on 137 (should be 135-138 iirc) and the answers are coming back on 137
<th0r> (coming back on 138)
<xylox> 0.255 is broadcast addrress, so it's broadcasting hte request to the subnet
<th0r> xylox: yeah, but fusesmb is broadcasting on non-standard ports...above 32768
<doseryder> if the ports aren't opened, what kind of negative effect would it have on you?
<th0r> xylox: all communications in netbios should be on 135-139 and 445
<xylox> source o destination ports?
<th0r> doseryder: the firewall still has to read each packet and then throw them away...it's like...what if you started receiving all the junk mail for your entire block? you would just throw it away...but it would take effort
<th0r> xylox: source and destination ports for netbios communications are all 135-139 and 445
<xylox> officially yes but in pratice the source could be anyone
<th0r> xylox: I don't understand why fusesmb is using those port numbers....very confusing.
<doseryder> th0r: If what you're experiencing is in fact malacious or abnormal, is it considered a form of DoS that the other end is attempting
<th0r> doseryder: in this case it isn't a dos attack...the other end is responding to the port that called it, which it should. It appears to be a fault in fusesmb at my end...it shouldn't be using those ports to call out in the first place
<doseryder> network admins are cool, they're investigators
<doseryder> :)
<xylox> linux usually doesn't follow the microsoft specs, linux tend to use high port numbers as source port for its requests, even smb, so i wouln't worry, the receiver is the one who has to be worried
<xylox> when you receive requests at netbios ports, then you could worry a litlle bit
<th0r> xylox: well as it works out using those port numbers is throwing all the work back to my firewall. since the answer comes from a different ip than the request went to, the firewall doesn't see it as a reply but as an unwanted packet
<th0r> xylox: to get fusesmb to work I would have to open all of those upper ports...a definite no-no in my book
<th0r> (open for incoming traffic)
<xylox> yes, that's the price of being on a non trusted network, normal should be you trust your lan network
<xylox> may be you could configure firestarter to allw them, because they should be accepted as they are answers to client requests, just like dns for example
<th0r> xylox: even  on a corporate network I wouldn't want to open all those ports...you only open ports for services you recognize and expect, opening 32768 ports on the hope that one of them is the one fusesmb will use is a real security issue
<th0r> xylox: they are answers, but since they do not come from 0.255 they aren't seen as answers by the firewall.
<th0r> I sure wish I could get hold of the devs for fusesmb and discuss it with them, but the homepage doesn't have an contact info (understandable I guess)
<th0r> <it's a geek thing...don't try to understand it>
<xylox> haven't used firestarter, do have used ufw
<th0r> xylox: I am really impressed with firestarter. For setting up a relatively simple firewall it is terrific. I first tried fwbuilder which is installed by default...it was like trying to fly the space shuttle to get into the next room
<xylox> the only thing i have noticed about firestarter is it doesn' have adavnced control over icmp packets (block ping requests for example)
<th0r> you could just block port 113
<xylox> that's ident no?
<th0r> and 3010 I think too
<th0r> 113
<th0r> yeah....113 is ident
<th0r> jeez...dynamic dump time. I haven't dusted off this info in about 8 years...since the dotcom crash <smile>
<xylox> how many years have you into computing and linux?
<th0r> got my first computer (a vic-20) a month after they hit the shelves in '82. Was a sysop for CompuServe way back when that meant something <smile>. But now....they have electricity and everything...way beyond me
<xylox> nice
<th0r> haven't been into linux too long though...my first install was slackware 1.0 <smile>
<xylox> i satrted at late 80's with epson qx-10 if remember well
<xylox> i'm new to linux (a year and a half) but has been intense 18 months
<th0r> yeah...I had a qx-10 at one time
<th0r> I had a linux guru at work...I thought I would drive him mad..."You don't reinstall linux, you FIX llinux!"
<xylox> yeah, you also don't reboot unless you install a new kernel
<Simetrical> Or new hardware.
<Simetrical> Or if you can't log in.
<th0r> yeah. Poor Mustafa must have lost half his hair trying to teach me linux
<th0r> too bad he didn't succeed <smile>
<Simetrical> Or if the system is seriously borked and you have no idea what's wrong and you need it working RIGHT NOW.  Rebooting can be a good idea then too.
<th0r> Simetrical: well, the idea is to not let the system get seriously borked <smile>.
<Simetrical> Yes, but we're talking about real life, right?
<th0r> hehehe
<th0r> I don't know about you guys...but my systems always work properly <smiile>
<th0r> xylox: I finally found the email for the fusesmb developer. Just sent him an email with a short description and hope he will point out the error of my ways
<th0r> see what you started this afternoon!
<xylox> lol
<th0r> and the end result is I still do not have fusesmb working <smile>
<xylox> but the thunar plugin worked no?
<th0r> yes! I did get that working!
<th0r> and to be honest...it is neater than fusesmb
<xylox> yeah let's gice some credit to 9.04, it's not all bad
<th0r> hehehe I guess I will have to concede that one
<xylox> but i'll stay with my lts until the next lts and even then i'll think about it
<th0r> I dont blame you. I have already frozen my install of jaunty...no more updates
<xylox> lts support ends in 2011 for desktop, so...
<th0r> by that time they will have windows 9 out and it might finally be right <smile>
<xylox> lol
<xylox> well by taht time i hope it will be bankrupt and will b bought by google o r something
<th0r> or the US govt
<th0r> too big to fail
<xylox> google is coming strong
<xylox> that chrome os theyre making looks interesting
<th0r> yeah, but I think that recent twitter episode might put a crimp in 'cloud computing'
<xylox> let's see
<th0r> well, it's been an interesting day boys and girls, but it is  time to call it a night. Thanks for your help and suggestions.
<R1cochet> trying to setup an xbox orignal controller in jaunty and wheb u run modprobe xpad i get: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<doseryder> th0r is fusesmb a program to create network volumes?
<R1cochet> is there anything i can do to get the controller working?
<hatake_kakashi> R1cochet, you don't need to worry about that error message from modprobe, otherwise check dmesg| tail or /var/log/messages
<R1cochet> well for some reson i cant get the xpad reconized
<R1cochet> ive dled xpad and jscalibrator but still nothing doing
<hatake_kakashi> it is recognised, its probably missing key bindings :P
<R1cochet> then how would i go about setting that up?
<hatake_kakashi> I dunno, I don't game with xbox controller
<hatake_kakashi> start with running xev I suppose
<R1cochet> well is there a way to tell if it is being recognised?
<R1cochet> i ran lsusb and the pad doesnt show in there
<gatton> I have an older computer, and the drivers are not automatically detected by gtk-jockey (hardware drivers program).
<gatton> what do I do to get the video / audio drivers working ?
<gatton> I freshly installed Xubuntu to this computer (9.04 Jaunty)
<forces> what video card do you have?
<hatake_kakashi> better to paste lspci -k into pastebin
<hatake_kakashi> !pastebin | gatton
<ubottu> gatton: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<R1cochet> i cant get a usb device to enumerate
<R1cochet> [16627.104032] usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 63
<R1cochet> [16627.285026] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<R1cochet> [16627.568032] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<R1cochet> [16627.765035] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<TheSheep> R1cochet: check the cable
<R1cochet> well i converted an xbox pad to usb
<R1cochet> just twisted the wires together, no solder
<Techie> R1cochet: aaah the good old twist trick
<R1cochet> u think thats it?
<Techie> could be that one of the data wires isnt connecting properly
<Techie> id suggest warming up the soldering iron just incase
<R1cochet> ok ty
<R1cochet> problem is that the only iron i have is a cheap pen iron type and u can never get a good clean solder w/ those
<TheSheep> usb is very sensitive to bad connections
<Techie> better than nothing
<R1cochet> always a dull solder as opposed to a nice shiney one
<R1cochet> oj ty both for ur help
<R1cochet> ok*
<TheSheep> I'm sure that a new soldering iron is cheaper that a new motherboard to replace the fried one in your computer
<TheSheep> s/that/than
<R1cochet> it can fry the mobo?
<Techie> possibly
<TheSheep> anything you connect to your computer can, really
<R1cochet> well the iron is coming out right now
<knome> R1cochet, you never should do any modifications which you are not sure about.
<Techie> sheep more than anything that you connect, the motherboard might even possibly fry itself
<TheSheep> we had a pendrive that fried motherboards once
<Techie> knome this isnt so much a modification, its more like a plug swapover... the controller uses USB anyway
<R1cochet> bbl
<TheSheep> gone through 3 until we realized
<Techie> that musta sucked and been a cool discovery at the same time
<TheSheep> well, university's computers, still on their guaranty, so no problem
<Techie> lol, lucky
<Techie> yay my mp3's finally copied
<hatake_kakashi> Techie, ever tinkered with nfs?
<Techie> nope
<hatake_kakashi> dang
<hatake_kakashi> SiDi, you? :)
<Techie> i might be able to help though
<hatake_kakashi> got a problem, I can mount nfs over network but I can't mount nfs when the target is literally a localhost (i.e. mounting to itself)
<hatake_kakashi> I've installed all the necessary stuff on the client side but I always get permission denied even if I gave one of the export shares as anonuid=0 (which is root)
<Techie> may i ask the reason for mounting localy?
<hatake_kakashi> I've added relevant entries into /etc/hosts.allow but that's still no dice
<hatake_kakashi> reason being is technically I'm running virtual machine
<Techie> aaah
<Techie> never did like networking with VM's
<hatake_kakashi> see the share works fine if the machine connecting to the share is going through the network and then into wireless and even over wired network, but when the share is to be mounted internally it gets rejected
<hatake_kakashi> yeah
<hatake_kakashi> I personally don't think its an issue with the VM itself but I could be mistaken
<Techie> what ip are you usign when you try connect?
<hatake_kakashi> I ran the portmap in foreground with verbose and debug mode, I can see there is a difference in a way a remote host would connect as opposed to a local host (in virtualised mode) would connect
<hatake_kakashi> both the lan ip and the nat gw address
<Techie> hrmm
<Techie> might just be a problem in the way the VM is networking
<Techie> eg shared connection or NAT
<hatake_kakashi> hmm well I could I suppose bridge it
<hatake_kakashi> that would be another solution I suppose
<hatake_kakashi> I haven't really tried other options except for NAT type networking
<Techie> yeah, make sure your vm connection and your network connection are on the same subnet
<hatake_kakashi> didn't think that would have mattered when it was a slightly different case lol (on winxp with vmware and having ftp share up listening to nat and lan ips)
<Techie> to put it simply 192.168.1.2 cant connect to 10.1.1.4 properly
<hatake_kakashi> yeah
<hatake_kakashi> which would mean that in theory bridge mode should work
<Techie> in theory
<hatake_kakashi> testing it out now :)
<Techie> fyi im a windows guy but ive done networking for most of my life
<hatake_kakashi> the funny thing is that both of them are in the same netmask, subnet C
<Techie> odd
<hatake_kakashi> trying out bridged mode now
<Techie> kk
<hatake_kakashi> lets just say that if it is the issue with it running in NAT mode and that it will work with bridged I'll be surprised :)
<Techie> i wouldnt be
<hatake_kakashi> well yeah on this particular instance its no biggie but when it comes to having ipcop as vm and such, lol, that'll be all very interesting
<hatake_kakashi> yup you were right
<Techie> =)
<Techie> im not suprised
<hatake_kakashi> thanks a bunch, now I'm going to itch my head more, this adds confusion with my other project *sigh*
<Techie> come back if you have any trouble
<hatake_kakashi> I'll be idling here lol
<hatake_kakashi> always something to learn when lurking :)
<R1cochet> where can i buy a solderin iron at 3am in the states?
<Techie> ebay
<R1cochet> lol
<R1cochet> id rather wait till morning than wait weeks
<Techie> lol
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<R1cochet> u think the grocery store has them?
<Techie> wouldnt count on it
<Techie> whats wrong with that other one?
<SiDi> hatake_kakashi: never either
<R1cochet> cant find it
<R1cochet> i think i tossed it years ago
<hatake_kakashi> SiDi, ahh ok, oh well, I guessed the good thing is that Techie solved it, looks like my networking knowledge is failing me, thanks anyway :)
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> it seems that packages.ubuntu.com not working now, BTW
<Techie> page wont load but i can still ping it and resolve its ip
<Techie> is there something else we can help you with?
<om26er> i have a problem all qt based softwares have weired font style
<om26er> skype and vlc both have big font
<Techie> not my area of expertise unfortunately
<om26er> any1 else??
<knome> om26er, see qtconfig
<om26er> knome: yes it helped
<Techie> i gotta go, night guys
<Techie> good luck with your project hatake_kakashi
<igsen> Is it safe to delete ".cache" directory under home/user folder?
<vinnl> Should be, why?
<igsen> Cleaning up purposes only, if that is possible...
<igsen> I think they are created automatically but I'm not sure???
<vinnl> Yeah, it's just cache files, I believe it contains e.g. thumbnails created by the file browser so it doesn't have to create them each time you browse a folder with pictures in them
<igsen> ok, thanks vinnl!
<vinnl> yw :)
<hagg> hi, when i create a directory from terminal it has permission 755 (as it should be, according to umask), but thunar creates directory with 777 - no matter if i start it from the same terminal or from xfce-panel.
<hagg> exists a way to configure this behaviour?
<hagg> i tested on three different machines running xubuntu jaunty
<hagg> or any suggestions for an alternative filemanager running fine with xfce?
<barfoo365> Hi all, is samba automatically activated after i install it? Or is there a terminal command to start it?
<poopuser> Good morning. I've got this problem : even when i don't do anything 'internet related' the router's led indicates that something is using the connection. How can i determinate what process is it?
<barfoo365> Using smbtree command in terminal i can see that samba is started and is sharing, but my xp and windows 7 machines will not connect
<barfoo365> i can ping the xubuntu machine fine, so it sees it, but wont show smb shares
<gatton> how come my Ensoniq ES1370 doesnt work on this freshly installed Ubuntu
<gatton> ?
<gatton> also: the hardware drivers program doesn't show any drivers even though my video card is a Radeon RV200 QW (Radeon 7500)
<gatton> forces, are you there ?
<forces> ?
<gatton> forces, sorry I coudlnd;t get back to you last night
<gatton> the video card I have is a radeon 7500,
<gatton>  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<gatton> and there are no drivers in the "hardware drivers" program. I, is it working properly
<forces> ok
<gatton> how come vlc plays the sound but flash videos on youtube don't ?? I just installed Xubuntu
<SiDi> gatton, is PulseAudio running ?
<SiDi> sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio, and also make sure to kill it
<gatton> SiDi, it was not installed
<forces> gatton, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<yesitisjustme> If laptop has no cdrom can i connect laptop harddrive to desktop install there and then put laptop harddrive back to laptop, will it detect the new hardware?
<gatton> forces I already did that
<Saramago> holas ¿alguien habla español?
<gatton> if my video card is not working properly can I install fglrx ?
<Araneidae> *Still* can't get rid of xfce's dreadful habit of saving and restoring my session.  Beginning to think it's not so nice a desktop ...
<knome> Araneidae, have you tried controlling it from the logout/shutdown dialog?
<Araneidae> I pressed the "reboot now" button on the upgrade popup, wasn't offered any options
<Araneidae> Restarted all my apps!
<knome> Araneidae, upgrade? i'm not talking about any upgrade dialog.
<Araneidae> Sure -- but what I did was to do a system upgrade and reboot.  Are you saying there's a separate setting I can't access through the normal dialogs (or through configuration files)?
<knome> Araneidae, when you click the quit button
<knome> there's a checkbox to save or not to save the session
<Araneidae> Ah yes, that one: it's not checkec
<knome> but in the last time it was checked, did you have the apps open which are not autostarting?
<knome> it's important that you save the session once when you have no apps running.
<Araneidae> Applications -> Log Out -> Save session for future logins  is unchecked
<Araneidae> No, it even restarted the upgrade application!
<knome> YES, because the last time it *WAS* checked, you had that application running.
<Araneidae> No, it completely restored the layout and application set that was in force when I pressed "ok, reboot now"
<knome> do you see what i'm trying to say?
<Araneidae> Not really, no.
<knome> close *all* of your apps you don't want to autostart
<Araneidae> Don't think you're right.
<knome> then log out and *CHECK* the box.
<knome> then login again and see if the apps autostart.
<knome> i want you to test this before i dig deeper into it.
<knome> logout is enough, you don't need to restart.
<Araneidae> Where is this state saved?  The thing that's really bugging me about xfce is this awful GUI dance -- when all I really have to do is delete / rewrite the appropriate configuration file.
<knome> which xubuntu do you have?
<Araneidae> But *nobody*, but *nobody* knows how to do it!
<Araneidae> 9.04 I guess
<knome> if you can only *guess* your xubuntu version, i don't wonder if people do not know how to do it.
<Araneidae> Well, ok.  I'll do the logout dance.  The problem is that the issue doesn't recur immediately
<knome> Applications -> Settings -> Session and Startup --> tab "Application Autostart"
<Araneidae> yes
<Araneidae> done that
<Araneidae> many a time, it's never set, hasn't been for months now
<knome> also see the tab "SessionS
<knome> s/S/"/
<Araneidae> I see the Session tab.  It lists the current running apps (or at least most of them)
<Simetrical> My weather applet has been saying "Cannot update weather data" for days now.  Any ideas on how to fix that?
<Araneidae> Various restart styles, either "immediately" or "if running"
<knome> Araneidae, waht about "never" ?
<Araneidae> None say never
<knome> Araneidae, why don't change that?
<knome> Araneidae, left click the column/row
<Araneidae> Yes, I see that: but don't I want the default for *ALL* applications to be Never?
<knome> it is per application.
<Araneidae> This way I have to check my session list every time I'm going to restart and make sure any new apps are also set to Never.
<Araneidae> I just NEVER EVER want my apps to restart!
<knome> calm down please.
<Araneidae> ok, I'm not that excited in fact ;)
<Araneidae> Where is the version number reported?  I can give you that
<knome> Araneidae, "lsb_release -a"
<Araneidae> I have xubuntu-desktop 2.82 installed
<gatton> how do I check if my video drivers are working properly ?
<Araneidae> 9.04, as expected
<knome> Araneidae, the session works for me as expected. on the session tab, close any apps you don't want to start automatically and click save session.
<knome> Araneidae, if that doesn't get you further, i suppose you should ask #xfce for help.
<Araneidae> Ok, that's a good idea.
<Araneidae> Yes, hadn't thought to try Save Session, that makes a lot of sense.  I wonder if it'll get overwritten.
<Araneidae> I think the problem tends to happen on a reboot.  I'll give things a try now -- of course, in fact, I want the conventional xfce widgets to be restored!
<Araneidae> What is Thunar, btw?  Is that the "Windows Explorer" like thing?  (Loaded from Places menu, I guess)
<gatton> anyone know why vlc player plays audio, but any flash video (youtube) does not ?
<Araneidae> That's odd, I just noticed that, thought it was a one off quirk.
<KittyKatt> Thunar is like Nautilus and such.
 * Araneidae is none the wiser (not much of a gui fan, to be honest)
<KittyKatt> Yes, it is like Windows Explorer, in the sense that they are both file browsers.
<Araneidae> yep
<Araneidae> Ah well, gatton, my flash has sound again now.  Must have been a one off
<knome> Araneidae, thunar is a file manager.
<Araneidae> Another possibly more interesting question: can I have windows without decorations in xfce?
<Araneidae> I mean, of course an individual app can request no decorations (that works)
<Araneidae> But I'd quite like a style without any decorations!
<KittyKatt> Araneidae: That IS an interesting question. I've never tried to myself, because I've always been a big fan of window decoration.
<knome> Araneidae, suppose you can, but there is not that much point because then you'd lost the controllability.
<Araneidae> Well, I've tried some of the more ... uh ... challenging ... window managers, but I do miss some of the features of xfce.
<Araneidae> Well, I'm not sure about that.  I can move and resize with the ALT modifier (I use the otherwise useless windows key)
<KittyKatt> Araneidae: Tried compiz? :D
<knome> i'd say keep with the decorations if you definitely don't know what you want and how to get it.
<Araneidae> The only other important thing that's missing is forcible close
<KittyKatt> Araneidae: The super key isn't useless if you're using GnomeDO.
<KittyKatt> XD
<Araneidae> Well, you can guess my enthusiasm for compiz ;)
<Araneidae> I did try dwm for a bit, but it was just a little bit TOO bare for me.  (And stupefyingly hard to reconfigure.)
<Araneidae> For example, dwm gets decoration less windows completely wrong -- I suspect it doesn't even support the interface layer that allows such a request to be made
<KittyKatt> Araneidae: I am running the Compiz window manager and the Emerald window decorator on xubuntu without much trouble.
<KittyKatt> It was hell setting it up, but that's only because I didn't look for help with it until I had backed myself into a corner. ;)
<Araneidae> Heh: but "effects" on my desktop are precisely what I don't want.
<KittyKatt> Hm.
<KittyKatt> Araneidae: A friend of mine that is MUCH better at this is coming.
<KittyKatt> He uses openbox. :D
<KittyKatt> Hola
<KittyKatt> Do your magic.
<ArcherSeven> mode +e?  oh i love freenode.  anyways...
<KittyKatt> To quote Blazing Saddles, "Do that voodoo that YOU do so well."
<ArcherSeven> what's the full story here?
<KittyKatt> Araneidae: ^^^^
<Araneidae> I'm grumbling about xfce
<ArcherSeven> lol don't blame you for that.
<Araneidae> Really I want something as simple and clean as dwm, but a bit more modern and less broken (and slightly configurable)
<ArcherSeven> lol@configureable
<ArcherSeven> that's the catch
<Araneidae> Have been pointed at fluxbox in the past, and KittyKatt just mentioned openbox -- need to give em a play
<ArcherSeven> hmm.     I like openbox for that, when i get my desktop up i use OpenBox and Pekwm on different monitors, personally.
<Araneidae> Yeah, "configuring" dwm was ... entertaining.
<KittyKatt> I would imagine so....
<ArcherSeven> fluxbox and pekwm are harder to configure
<Araneidae> Looked like I needed to learn xlib
<ArcherSeven> openbox is lighter than fluxbox and a little easier to configure, but lacks a panel
<ArcherSeven> pekwm is lighter still, has the rounded windows that I find necessary, but no configuration utility at all.
<KittyKatt> Panels <3
<Araneidae> How do you configure openbox?  I quite like the xfce bar, but that's all I need
<ArcherSeven> hmm.  are you going to do that all on this install?
<Araneidae> I'm happy to hack config files, so long as it's not all guesswork
<KittyKatt> lol
<ArcherSeven> Pekwm is a lot of guesswork that's why i say that, lol
<Araneidae> That's the thing that's really bugging me about xfce -- looks like the config file layer is completely undocumented
<Araneidae> If you can't do it through a control panel somewhere, you're out of luck!
<ArcherSeven> I've never opened openbox's i use it's manager, the themes you have to hack though.
<KittyKatt> Would it be wise to create a new partition and make a fresh install to test upon? I realize that is highly impossible in some situations, but...
<Araneidae> Oh, don't need to change too much to play with a window manager: just a matter of choosing it on login
 * KittyKatt is in one of those situations, unfortunately.
<Araneidae> At least, that's been my experience so far
<ArcherSeven> ya
<ArcherSeven> well that's fine if you've got a login manager
<KittyKatt> lol @ not having a login manager
<KittyKatt> XD
<ArcherSeven> I don't, cuz I use Debian w/o a desktop environment to install from
<Araneidae> My machine was an Ubuntu install, so it's got all the shiney bits in place
<ArcherSeven> well that will certainly make it easier
<ArcherSeven> what kinda system specs do you have?
<KittyKatt> By the way, how's that going for you, ArcherSeven?
<Araneidae> Yeah.  I've used Debian headless, but never played with Debian desktop.
<KittyKatt> Nevermind: later. ^^
<ArcherSeven> KittyKatt, be great if I could find a kernel.  I have a fully configured install w/ no kernel on it.
<Araneidae> Well, the interesting spec is Nvidia card with two monitors
<KittyKatt> ArcherSeven: ...lol
<ArcherSeven> Araneidae, same here...
<Araneidae> Where'd your kernel go?
<ArcherSeven> uhh the only one in the installer doesn't have ext4 support
<KittyKatt> ArcherSeven: This sounds familiar, no?
<ArcherSeven> so i simply didn't install one
<ArcherSeven> i'm looking to patch one in hopefully
<ArcherSeven> Araneidae, RAM and CPU?
<ArcherSeven> (INXI output if you have it would be absolutely wonderful...)
<Araneidae> Just upgraded it to 3G RAM, but unfortunately can't see 0.5G of that
<Araneidae> Not quite sure what the CPU is
 * Araneidae goes to take a peek at dmesg
<KittyKatt> ....
<KittyKatt> I guess it would be handy if I put that info down somewhere, too....
<KittyKatt> >>
<Araneidae> No idea!
<ArcherSeven> KittyKatt, i'll run you through an INXI install later
<ArcherSeven> unless you both want it now.
<KittyKatt> ArcherSeven: lolz
 * KittyKatt shrugs
<Araneidae> There it is:  CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ stepping 01
<KittyKatt> Araneidae: How did you see that?
<Araneidae> Just the one core, so not particularly high spec
<KittyKatt> ^^
<ArcherSeven> KittyKatt, that look familiarish?
<Araneidae> It's an Asus A8N motherboard
<ArcherSeven> that's a near fall-in for my server
<ArcherSeven> with a lot more RAM
<KittyKatt> I know mine is an AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core Mobile Processor RM-70
<Araneidae> dmesg |grep CPU will bring that up
<ArcherSeven> and a hair more processor
 * KittyKatt just read that off of the sticker still on the laptop....
<Araneidae> Anyhow, must go and douse my self in warm water.
<KittyKatt> o_O
<ArcherSeven> mk, gonna return?
<ArcherSeven> ...
<KittyKatt> Yup, just did that in terminal and got the following result:
<KittyKatt> [    0.444155] CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-70 stepping 01
<KittyKatt> [    0.359245] CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-70 stepping 01
<ArcherSeven> System:    Host max-laptop Kernel 2.6.27-11-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 6 Felicia
<ArcherSeven> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium Dual T2390 (SMP) clocked at 1867.00 MHz
<ArcherSeven> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller X.Org 1.5.2 Res 1280x800@60.0hz
<ArcherSeven> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 160.0GB (13.1% used)
<ArcherSeven> Info:      Processes 142 Uptime 2:04 Memory 522.0/3029.7MB Client X-Chat 2.8.6 inxi 1.0.6
<ArcherSeven> win.
<KittyKatt> ....
<ArcherSeven> anyways....
<KittyKatt> /exec ????
<ArcherSeven> yes, a little.
<KittyKatt> You could share the arguements that followed the /exec
<KittyKatt> :P
<ArcherSeven> mk
<KittyKatt> XD
<ArcherSeven> /exec -o inxi -da
<Araneidae> Back in 20 mins
<ArcherSeven> ...  minus the a
<KittyKatt> Gotcha
<ArcherSeven> k, ttyl Andorin
<ArcherSeven> ..
<ArcherSeven> really?
<ArcherSeven> Araneidae, *
<KittyKatt> lol
<KittyKatt> tabpwned
<KittyKatt> [13:47:31]<&KittyKatt> sh: insi: not found
<KittyKatt> Whoops.
<KittyKatt> [13:47:31]<&KittyKatt> sh: inxi: not found
<ArcherSeven> baha.
<KittyKatt> Eh?
<ArcherSeven> ya...   that's a linuxmint exclusive
<KittyKatt> ....
<ArcherSeven> there's a way to install it if you want.
<KittyKatt> You suck. :P
<KittyKatt> How would it benefit me? And would there be disadvantages?
<KittyKatt> ...
 * KittyKatt just failed
<KittyKatt> How to install?
<ArcherSeven> it's a debian installer
<KittyKatt> (Yes, I know that was a graphical failure)
<KittyKatt> ....
<KittyKatt> graphical?
<KittyKatt> No.
<KittyKatt> grammatical*
<ArcherSeven> I had dependency issues that i managed to overcome with dpkg, so h/o a sec and i'll gtfy
<KittyKatt> ....
<KittyKatt> Nuh-uh.
<KittyKatt> Awcrap
<KittyKatt> Gotta go, ArcherSeven. I'll be on later.
<ArcherSeven> alright
<KittyKatt> Bothering_you said she would try to get on IRC once she gets to where she's going.
<KittyKatt> The hotel she was at was running
<KittyKatt> Vista and didn't like her flash drive.
<ArcherSeven> hmm.
<ArcherSeven> we'll have to fix that
<KittyKatt> Yup.
<KittyKatt> Getting off of this server...I'll still be on yours.
<KittyKatt> :P
<KittyKatt> Seeya, Araneidae.
<Araneidae> Cheers KittyKatt, just missed you!
<ArcherSeven>  lol
<Araneidae> Thinking what I use from a desktop manager:
<Araneidae> alt-tab support is nice, and so is the bar with a list of running apps
<Araneidae> also it's nice to have access to the Ubuntu menu.  ArcherSeven, do you know if openbox gives menu support?
<Araneidae> Suppose I can try GKrellM instead of the rather nice Gnome system monitor widget...
<ArcherSeven> h/o
<ArcherSeven> yes, i do know
<ArcherSeven> but i have to brb lol
<Araneidae> np
<Araneidae> ah well, and I have to disappear in 10 mins!
<ArcherSeven> bk
<ArcherSeven> OpenBox has it's own menu which is, compared to fluxbox and pekwm, quite complete; and it has menu support that's not the easiest thing to configure.
<ArcherSeven> but
<ArcherSeven> if you put like xfce panel in
<ArcherSeven> then
<ArcherSeven> you can just use the menus run off of it.
<Araneidae> aha!  That sounds quite promising
<Araneidae> 'cos when I tried some other window manager (can't remember which) it had its own very special notion of what menu options to present...
<Araneidae> In fact, any idea where the [X]Ubuntu "Applications" menu lives on the system?!
<ArcherSeven> uhh...
<ArcherSeven> KittyKatt might
<ArcherSeven> i don't use Xubuntu
<Araneidae> heh
<ArcherSeven> actually, i'm pretty well known in the linuxmint community.
<Araneidae> Ooh: minty green!
<Araneidae> What framework do you use to build Linux Mint?
<Araneidae> Or maybe I mean, what distro is it originally based on?
<ArcherSeven> A) i'm not a developer.   but i'm friends w/ one and talk to most the rest...
<ArcherSeven> mint main is ubuntu based
<ArcherSeven> mint lxde which is test atm is debian
<ArcherSeven> and there is a debian based CE
<Araneidae> ahaha, ok, I understand
<ArcherSeven> xfce is xubuntu based
<ArcherSeven> kde is ubuntu-minimal based.
<ArcherSeven> i believe.  maybe wrong on kde
<Araneidae> Oh yuk: my taskbar has gone weird!
<ArcherSeven> you're like KittyKatt, you just keep adding stuff.   I'm glad your on xubuntu, from my expierence, it likes that the best.
<Araneidae> Huh -- deleted a window and it's back
<Araneidae> Oh, this is my play games at home machine.
<ArcherSeven> what different machines you use?
<Araneidae> At work I'm on Red Hat Enterprise Linux 4 (ancient)
<ArcherSeven> btw, i mentioned inxi earlier, http://code.google.com/p/inxi/wiki/Installation if you're curious.
<Araneidae> and I develop for a rather nice embedded ARM target
<ArcherSeven> hmm.  that's cool
<ArcherSeven> Red Hat is the official linux os of the college i'm going to next year
<ArcherSeven> which makes no sense to anyone there or here cuz noone uses it
<Araneidae> I've even take the (insane) time to roll my own Linux distro for the ARM target, busybox based, which makes it pretty simple
<ArcherSeven> lol
<ArcherSeven> I do a lot of server stuff
<Araneidae> RHEL is very corporate, but a bit of a pain to be honest, particularly something as elderly as RHEL 4.
<ArcherSeven> my own IRC server and website running off my server kinda to my right here.
<Araneidae> Well, I think our admin guy is fairly happy with RH, their updates seem to work well enough
<Araneidae> heh
<ArcherSeven> I'm scared that's where ubuntu is headed
<ArcherSeven> and linuxmint frankly
<Araneidae> I used to run an IRC node on my old FreeBSD box, but that particular network folded an age ago.
<Araneidae> Argh: I am going to turn into a pumpkin!
<Araneidae> Catch you later. :-)
<ArcherSeven> alright, ttyl
<ArcherSeven> IRSeekBot, list
<J_Litewski> How would I compile the newest XFCE for a liveCD?
<J_Litewski> sorry wrong channel
<robbyrobbyrobrob> er...hello?
<th0r> er?
<robbyrobbyrobrob> yay theres someone here! i'm trying to install xubuntu but having problems can anyone help??
<th0r> based on all that information...I would say no
<robbyrobbyrobrob> i would agree with that, sorry. i get a window titled "install" with nothing in it and then the computer freezes. its an old thinkpad laptop (600E) 366mhz 128mb memory.
<robbyrobbyrobrob> and im trying to install 8.10
<bob__> how do I get the window borders back when using compiz?
<th0r> robbyrobbyrobrob: check ubuntu.com, I think 8.10 will require more than 128Mb ram
<robbyrobbyrobrob> i think that was the minimum. *goes off to check*
<th0r> robbyrobbyrobrob: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<th0r> 256mb
<robbyrobbyrobrob> ah ha!
<th0r> got a harder one?
<th0r> (question)
<robbyrobbyrobrob> can you recomend an os that would work on that system?
<th0r> robbyrobbyrobrob: look at mepis linux, or damnsmallllinux (dsl)
<th0r> http://www.mepis.org/
<th0r> google is choking on dsl
<th0r> www.damnsmalllinux.org
<th0r> these questions are way to easy <smile> I will never get to the million dollar question this way
<bob__> nobody knows why the windows borders disapear leaving the windows unmoveable and uncloseable when using compiz fusion
<robbyrobbyrobrob> do things that are really smelly lose weight because they are loosing more "smell" atoms
<th0r> robbyrobbyrobrob: that question stinks
<robbyrobbyrobrob> why thank you
<th0r> (back to topic...or close anyway) robbyrobbyrobrob dsl will run right off the cd, so you might want to take a look at that. I played with it and it looked really interesting
<robbyrobbyrobrob> trying to get it myself, bloomin broadband! dial up was quicker than this!
<th0r> US?
<th0r> most broadband in the US is being throttled at a lot less than the advertised data rate
<_rob_rob_> what have i missad?
<_rob_rob_> missed
<bob__> anyone know how to keep the window borders when using compiz?
<th0r> not much....robbyrobbyrobrob left
<_rob_rob_> http://www.xubuntu.org/get says You need 192 MB RAM to run the Live CD or 128 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM at install time. To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk. Once installed, Xubuntu can run with starting from 192 (or even just 128) MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<_rob_rob_> no im here but under a slightly shorter name
<th0r> bob__: compiz and xfce....why? like buying a sports car that goes fast so you can haul a large trailer
<th0r> _rob_rob_: (i know....it was a joke). Didn't know the limit for xubuntu was still that low...thought it was always about the same as ubuntu
<bob__> th0r I had heard that it would help offload some of the 2d lifting from the CPU, the system is a Celeron4 2.4Ghz, 512Mb DDR 266 and a Quadro4 980XGL AGP card, same gpu as the Geforce4 Ti 4800
<th0r> are you sure it is freezing at the install? It might just be taking a long time to load (to be expected with just 128MB ram)
<th0r> bob__: yeah...that should handle compiz quite well. I tried compiz and it didn't like my acer laptop so I dumped it...can't be a lot of help there
<_rob_rob_> the cd and hdd activity stops. i left it for about 5 mins
<bob__> th0r yeah, my only issue is that I lose the window border when I turn it on, so windows are unmoveable and uncloseable
<th0r> _rob_rob_: it starts to load but doesn't complete, right? You never get any menu or info screens?
<_rob_rob_> correct, i get the scrolling bar then a mouse then a window titled install and thats where it stops
<th0r> bob__: yeah, I had that problem with my toshiba when compiz first came out, never did find out what was happening, just chalked it up to experimental software. You will probably have better luck in #ubuntu...they would be more likely to be using compiz and the only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is the desktop environment
<_rob_rob_> progress bar
<_rob_rob_> oh
<_rob_rob_> would have thought there was more "gubbins" to it than that
<th0r> _rob_rob_: If I remember the alternate install correctly that Install screen isn't completing...should be the first of the install questions and info
<th0r> gubbins?
<th0r> _rob_rob_: I believe the limits you found for xubuntu, but it still sounds like the system is running out of ram to me.
<___rob___> evr since xp sp2 this computer's been rubbish!
<___rob___> ever
<___rob___> what about an old version of ubuntu?
<th0r> ___rob___: did you verify the cd before you started the install?
<___rob___> i did the cd check on the xubuntu startup screen and it seemed to like it
<th0r> ___rob___: also, are you using the alternate install or the live cd?
<___rob___> live cd
<___rob___> would have been better with the alternate but it looked more complicated
<th0r> ___rob___: My first step would be to download the alternate...it isn't any harder....you just get the same questions in text instead of on a gui...no cartoons
<___rob___> lol
<th0r> ___rob___: this page is for 7.04, but the info is still applicable...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<___rob___> right i'll try that, but not now, my internet's playing up.#
<th0r> ___rob___: I noticed...but you keep coming back...must be the masochist in you
<___rob___> *grin*
<th0r> ___rob___: good luck...sorry I didn't have a magic answer.
<___rob___> you've been very helpful, thank you.
<___rob___> off to see if my socks are dry now.
<nicklas_> gday
#xubuntu 2010-07-19
<ridin> how come mouse themes only work if it's over firefox
<ridin> rather, why doesn't the mouse theme completely change
<Threnody1> Good evening. I'm really hoping there's someone in here who might be able to help me out with an installation issue. We've exhausted everything we know how to do and am ready to admit we're out of our league.
<ridin> Just ask, someone will come
<Threnody1> I've been trying installing Qimo on an old computer for my son to use, without success. I downloaded the iso image, verified it with an MD5 utility, and burnt it to a CD. I can run it live without issues, and all seems to work just fine. When I try to install it, I get a message that there has been an unrecoverable error, and it will now start a desktop session.
<Threnody1> After trying to burn several new CD's, the same thing happens each time. Understanding Qimo was built off of Xubuntu, I tried to just install Xubuntu, and got the same error message.
<ridin> are you able to install other distributions fine?
<Threnody1> I was told it was likely an issue of not enough memory or a bad hard drive. This machine was previously dual booted with XP and Ubuntu with no problems, so it's not the memory.
<Threnody1> Having no success with anything, I tried to reinstall Ubuntu to get rid of anything else on the drive and format the hard drive, but that is now also failing half way through the installation.
<Threnody1> We also put in a different hard drive during this process to rule the drive out as the culprit here.
<Threnody1> Running it live form the CD works with Qimo, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu, I just can't seem to install any of them without the process quitting about halfway through.
<mhall119> Threnody1: did you post the Question on launchpad?
<Threnody1> I did on the launchpad for Qimo, that was where I was told it was likely memory or a hard drive issue. Having ruled both of those out, and after having the problem with multiple distributions, I'm guessing it isn't just a problem with Qimo, but something I am doing wrong.
<mhall119> Threnody1: like I said in the bug, it could be the IDE or SATA controller on the motherboard
<Threnody1> We'll look into that next then. Lord knows my husband has enough spare parts around this place we ought to be able to patch together at least one working machine from them.
<mhall119> also, just because it used to run Windows and Ubuntu, doesn't mean it can't have developed a memory problem, did you run the memory test from the CD?
<Threnody1> Nope, I'll also do that next once I switch the monitor back over to that machine.
<mhall119> my only other through would be to try a non-Ubuntu distro, since Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Qimo all use the same internals
<Threnody1> It's really such a great program, I would consider just running it from the CD every time except his favorite game to play is a flash game, and installing flash and copying this game over every time he starts up the computer might be a bit much for a five year old.
<mhall119> yeah, I wish I could ship flash installed on the CD, but licenses prevent me
<Threnody1> On the other hand, what better way to learn. I'll go look into those things and hope it fixes it. Thank you for your time.
<mhall119> however, if you had the inclination, you could customize the CD to include it
<Threnody1> We'll look into that as an option if we can't get the rest of this sorted out.
<mhall119> also, there's a #qimo channel here on freenode, though it's not very busy most of the time
<Threnody1> After failing with several different distributions today, I figured it wasn't a Qimo specific problem, but something else on my end. I'll very likely end up popping in there from time to time once I can get this up and going.
<mhall119> we'd be happy to have you :)
<ridin>  why doesn't the mouse theme completely change when chosen
<Guest83895> new linux user here, got a question
<Guest83895> my menu/start/task bar has disappeared and I don't know how to get it back.  any ideas?
<pleia2> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<pleia2> Guest83895: this should help :)
<Guest83895> thanks
<Guest83895> panels are gone, I'll try your suggestion
<Frustrated> cannot browse network shares on windows from Xbuntu and the tips I found online are equally non worakble - any ideas for a noob
<Frustrated> test
<sean_> typed xfce4-panel into terminal.  got following error:
<sean_> 'gst is mixer track (track)' failed
<Threnody2> Hello again. I was in here earlier having issues trying to get Qimo installed onto one of our older machines. We ran a memory test that was completed without any errors, and we've replaced the hard drive already. Is it safe to assume at this point it's the motherboard, and try swapping that out next?
<mhall119> Threnody2: that would be my next guess
<Threnody2> Alright, we'll try that next and hope for the best then. Thanks again!
<Threnody2> Here's to hoping for the best.
<LinuxFrustrated> Can someone help me jus browse a simple windows network
<LinuxFrustrated> Can someone help me jus browse a simple windows network
<LinuxFrustrated> anyone here explain how to browse a windows share?
<LinuxFrustrated> so far after 4 years of trying linux this is getting pathetic
<LinuxFrustrated> anyone help anyone here
<shey> My first question might be of no relavance to this channel 'persay' but I need to know the reason I am banned from #ubuntu. Now for the genera help. I chose Xubuntu as my install preference. I get to about 95% Cleaning up and Configuration, and the laptop just dies. Debian, Windows, Mandriva install just fine.
<LinuxFrustrated> i am new but I would say maybe bad media - bad burn -
<LinuxFrustrated> burn it very slow
<shey> And the obvious would be for me to provide the details of the system, its a Dell Inspiron 600m. 1gb/80gb.
<shey> I tried to burn it slow. A few times.
<shey> I have not tried Kubuntu only because this is not exactly a new machine, so the gfx cannot be that great. Hence the footprint KDE leaves behind.
<shey> And pardon the laughter of the irony of your nick helping me, thanks! But I had to chuckle. Your nick is where I was 15 years ago.
<MrNaz> i've gotten a few windows shares showing up in gigolo, how do i get them to appear as filesystems in thunar, the way that usb disks appear in the left side panel ?
<shey> ok evidenty #ubuntu banned the qweb client, just incase you dudes get flooded with questions about that channel.
<scarra3> Ok I just installed xubuntu 10.04 and then installed flash but no audio is playing
<scarra3> Any ideas?
<frnknstn> Something is automounting my flash drives when I insert them, and it should be.
<frnknstn> I have set the options in Settings->Removable Drives And Media to not mount anything
<frnknstn> how can I tell what is automounting things?
<Sysi> ps -e | grep hal
<Sysi> HAL may do that
<Sysi> or udev
<frnknstn> hald-addon-stor?
<Sysi> sounds right
<Sysi> if you're using 10.04 ou can remove hal safely
<frnknstn> looks like xubuntu-desktop has it as a dependancy
<Sysi> that's because automount don't work without it :)
<Sysi> you can remove that also, if you don't want everything dependant from that to be removed, try to install them separately
<frnknstn> okay thanks, I will try
<Apple> G'day
<Apple> How can I make Xubuntu beautiful without installing hardware intensive software?
<Sysi> settings → window manager tweaks →  compositing
<MrNaz> i've gotten a few windows shares showing up in gigolo, how do i get them to appear as filesystems in thunar, the way that usb disks appear in the left side panel ?
<Sysi> Apple: and http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<Apple> Thanks babe
<Apple> <3
<slow-motion> hi
<brot> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi brot
<nicofs> How do i add a network printer?
<Sysi> printer settings → add printer
<Sysi> ip etc there
<nicofs> ah... didn't see the menu entry there... thanks
<dbdii407> Does anyone have any clue why my sister's computer would start flickering white lines after a while of non-use?
<brot> dbdii407: if you want help you should provide way more details. laptop/computer, lcd, video card, etc.
<dbdii407> I know there's a command that can let me do that. I can't go into her room right now but I can SSH
<charlie-tca> dbdii407: if it is just sitting idle, perhaps try a different screen saver.
<dbdii407> Screen saver has been removed
<charlie-tca> is it going into suspend or hibernate mode?
<dbdii407> I'm not sure exactly. And I'm not sure of the details that brot wants
<charlie-tca> It may need a setting change to help the video restart after suspending. Is it a laptop?
<dbdii407> Desktop
<charlie-tca> Try changing the settings in Settings -> Xfce4 settings manager -> Power Manager
<charlie-tca> Tell it "never" for sleep in AC
<charlie-tca> Also, turn off the the settings for monitor to sleep
<charlie-tca> narrows it down a bit if it still does it
<dbdii407> Well have to see. I just made the changes
<charlie-tca> If that works, try letting the monitor sleep again
<Cysioland> Hey
<Cysioland> I'm browsing this channel from Xubuntu 10.04 LiveCD
<charlie-tca> great
<charlie-tca> then it is working
<Cysioland> I'm thinkin' about install it on my second partition
 * dbdii407 does to the spanish channel
<Cysioland> It's much prettier than Win$hit
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cysioland> I'm sorry, in Poland we are calling Windows that
<dbdii407> charlie-tca: Sorry. Just woke up practically. *goes
<charlie-tca> dbdii407: you are doing fine.
<charlie-tca> Cysioland: Windows has its place. Sometimes it is just what the user needs
<Cysioland> I need Windows for stupid learning apps and Xubuntu for programming, multimedia, and much more
<charlie-tca> Installing Xubuntu to a 2nd partition should be fine. It works for me here, but I do not have windows
<charlie-tca> Check the release docs for notes about dual booting windows
<Cysioland> First I must clean it
<Cysioland> Previous installations failed, some errors with GRUB
<charlie-tca> Wine 1.2 was just released. You might be able to use it for those apps that need windows
<charlie-tca> Those errors are why you need to look in the release notes
<Cysioland> Not for all apps, but for some
<Cysioland> Can I run some DX9 games via Wine?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't have anything windows to try
<Cysioland> Maybe Fifa '02
<Cysioland> I have original one
<Cysioland> legal*
<Cysioland> XChat is doing fine
<Cysioland> How to temporarily hide upper and lower bar?
<Sysi> their settings
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Xfce4 Settings Manager -> Panel
<charlie-tca> Set to autohide
<Cysioland> Autohide rulez
<Cysioland> I can use WiFi, print, doing my work, simply doing all things that I'm doin' on Windows, but better
<Cysioland> Alt+Tab works too
<handjob> Hi all. How can I force EOG to show pictures in order set in file manager?
<Cysioland> Can I install Polish language for Xubuntu apps?
<charlie-tca> You can install Polish language, but I don't know if it will be only for the applications
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> Language
<Cysioland> I have it for system, but not for apps
<ramrod> is there a terminal emulator for xfce with split window function? like terminator
<charlie-tca> ramrod: not specifically, but you can use terminator
<handjob> ramrod: "dvtm" is software that can do it for You.
<ramrod> charlie-tca, yes im using it right now but i was wondering if theres something for xfce. i was wondering how the performance is between gnome programs and native xfce
<ramrod> handjob, thanks! will try it
<charlie-tca> ramrod: depends on the dependencies it needs. It it is using gtk only, the same
<ramrod> oh, youre right hah
<charlie-tca> hmmm, should have been "If it is... "
<Cysioland> Clearlooks is cool
<charlie-tca> Yes, I agree
<Cysioland> Xubuntu have more themes than Windows
<Sysi> :DD
<Cysioland> Sorry for acting like a n00b
<Sysi> and that's only for default..
<Sysi> see http://xfce-look.org
<Cysioland> Can I change Alt+Tab behaviour?
<Sysi> not much
<Cysioland> What that meanz?
<Sysi> what do you want?
<Cysioland> Make pop-up window more useful
<Cysioland> Like preview of window
<Cysioland> I can scan too
<Cysioland> Bye, I'm leaving
<struan> hi :)
<struan> i'm trying xubuntu 10.04 on my old laptop amd mobile 1800 with 256 megs ram.. gonna ask some questions soon
<brot> good luck struan
<struan> danke
<Snakkah> Hi. I was wondering if there was a way to change your hostname in Xubuntu?
<ridin> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ridin> Snakkah ^
<Snakkah> ridin, I changed the host name. Now I can't edit the hosts file?
<ridin> hm?
<Snakkah> It gives me an error "Can't open file to write" when I try to save the edited /etc/hosts file
<ridin> are you doing it as root?
<Snakkah> No.
<Snakkah> Oh wait...okay haha.
<ridin> make sure you open them both up before changing anything
<Sysi> so sudo broke?
<Snakkah> I...think so.
<Snakkah> o.o
<ridin> are /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts are the same
<Snakkah> No.
<Snakkah> Shit.
<ridin> well, you-
<ridin> you can still open them up even if 'sudo if broke'
<ridin> sudo is
<Snakkah> How do I do "gksudo gedit" in Xubuntu? The program gedit isn't installed, instead there's something called Mousepad. How do I use that to graphically edit something as sudo?
<ridin> sudo mousepad
<Snakkah> Well that's simple enough...
<Sysi> gksudo with graphicals
<likemindead> sudo apt-get install gedit
<Snakkah> Okay, got it all edited.
<Snakkah> Thanks guys.
<xubuntu482> привет
<xubuntu482> hi
<dbdii407> play. an update. My sister's computer is stll doing that white flickering line thing
<fuyao> my wireless internet always disconnects
<fuyao> not on my router, but inside xubuntu
<fuyao> and i have to restart my computer for it to connect again
<residentgrey> any of you ever try to set up something like hiren's bootcd from linux? how would I go about doing that?
<residentgrey> wait nm I can't use usb anyway
<yo-mismo> hello
<yo-mismo> anyone know how to fix grup errors?
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yo-mismo> thanks
<yo-mismo> grub error 17, how can i fix it?
<yo-mismo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fuyao> ok help me too, my wireless internet always disconnects inside my xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu
<fuyao> i have to restart my computer for it to connect again
<yo-mismo> you must connect the router, using LAN
<yo-mismo> i'm already installing xubuntu
<Sysi> fuyao: it just stops? and what then
<fuyao> no my router is fine, is the wireless driver
<Sysi> what wireless card?
<fuyao> yes the driver just stop working
<fuyao> linksys
<Sysi> exact model
<Sysi> "just stops"?
<fuyao> the internet just stops working
<fuyao> im on xubuntu 9.10
<charlie-tca> yo-mismo: what version of xubuntu?
<fuyao> ok my wireless card is a linksys wireless-g 2.4 ghz with speedbooster
<fuyao> and my router is an airport extreme, and my internet type is cable
<fuyao> right now im using my mac as a wi-fi server and using the LAN cable to direct connect with my laptop to share the internet
<fuyao> im not using my wireless card right now
<fuyao> but i cant turn on my mac every time im on my laptop, waste my electricity bill
<Albroz> hi ppl, can i have some help with 3d related problem on xubuntu 10.04 ??
<Sysi> be more precise
<Albroz> i cant run 3d games and the compize thing is not working ...
<brot> Albroz: what does glxinfo say?
<Sysi> what graphics card do you have?
<Sysi> iirc glxinfo isn't valid anymore
<Albroz> intel 845 built in something
<Albroz> http://linux.pastey.net/138712 <---- LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<Sysi> that's pretty old for 3d
<Sysi> what version of xubuntu?
<Albroz> 10.04
<Albroz> its a 32 MB, that should support some simple 3d
<brot> Albroz: that part of glxinfo is more or less worthless
<Albroz> -.-'
<Sysi> glxinfo | grep render
<Sysi> direct rendering: yes/no?
<Albroz> direct rendering: Yes
<Albroz> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<Sysi> can you run glxgears and move it's windows?
<Albroz> yes
<Sysi> so you have basic 3d
<Albroz> but when starting assault cube - as an example, the Xserver crashes
<Albroz> scorched 3d the same
<Albroz> tux too
<knome> Albroz, i'd say your GC is just not good enough for those games.
<Albroz> -.-'
<Albroz> so its the GC not config thing ...
<Sysi> i hate ubuntu wiki
<knome> Sysi, ssh
<Sysi> hard to try what you want and then it crashes
<Sysi> good info though
<Sysi> this is slower than xp with 256 ram
<knome> Sysi, go whine at #ubuntu-website :P
<Sysi> somebody's gonna die if that article has been removed
<knome> "that article" :P
<Sysi> it was about intel 8xx freezing/dying
<knome> Sysi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Sysi> what i did wrong?
<knome> Sysi, now, wash your mouth :P
<charlie-tca> knome: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<knome> charlie-tca, yes? :)
<charlie-tca> left side of the banner
<charlie-tca> Made official
<knome> okay, i was thinking whether that was there before or not ;) looks good
<charlie-tca> I like that one the best
<Xubuntu_Newb> I'm running Xubuntu on a very slow computer. I have opened up aMSN and started logging in, but then the lag was to great, so I attempted to close it, and log onto MSN on another computer. Yet, despite how many times I've tried to close aMSN, it won't close. I've looked on the sys monitor, and couldn't find any process which seemed like aMsn. How can I force-quit this app?
<Xubuntu_Newb> too*
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu_Newb: look in /usr/share/applications for the item as the menu calls it. Open that file by right-click, Open-with mousepad
<charlie-tca> Look for exec= to see what the application running is called to kill it
<Xubuntu_Newb> Thanks, but I found something else, (should Google'd first duh), that if you press Alt+F2 and run xkill, your mouse turns into an x, and it force quits any program!
<charlie-tca> Yes, that works too
<Xubuntu_Newb> Do you know of any good bash guides in laymans terms (something a teency bit simpler than just using "man"), especially for networking commands, I'm interesting in experimenting with nmap. On my own network and computers of course.
<charlie-tca> http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/comm/shells/232-bash
<charlie-tca> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/272346-bash-101-working-at-the-cli
<Xubuntu_Newb> Thank you very much
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> this is good too - http://lcorg.blogspot.com/2010/04/new-features-in-bash-version-4x-part-1.html
#xubuntu 2010-07-20
<zerothis> do clickfree backup products work with linux?
<totoro> define one of those
<zerothis> Clickfree C2N
<Viking667> I loaded xfce4 in from my gdm, that booted up fine. Every time I highlight something a "pop" sound comes up when a tooltip appears, or when a menu appears. How the heck do I turn that OFF? It's driving me mildly potty.
<Viking667> I can't find anything in the config relating to sounds. Nearest possible is "notifications" which isn't relevant, and mentions nothing about sound.
<Viking667> I even checked under Accessibility, but nothing appears there either.
<Viking667> heh. I seem to have found it. Sorry about that...
<Niglop> how do i download videos off a webpage on xubuntu
<Sysi> you can use download helper addon in firefox
<Niglop> kk thnx
<50UAAEOLV> Hi ! Xubuntu 10.4 here. When I plug a USB thumbdrive, it's mounted *twice* (and opened 4 times in Thunar) . How to correct that ? thanxx
<knome> 50UAAEOLV, what does 'mount' say in terminal? please paste the output to pastevin
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<50UAAEOLV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466445/
<knome> 50UAAEOLV, are you mounting that in fstab?
<50UAAEOLV> notice the underscore : CLERIC vs CLERIC_
<kangarooo> hello ive put xubuntu 10.10 on 2 comps and after all updates made that auto login happens and also dont ask for password but i cant log in anymore- doesnt auto logs and when asking pass it doesnt asks. here on this comp i made screenshot how it looks in that comp login settings. btw when installing i chose option to secure with pass and encrypt
<kangarooo> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/ekrnkopija-20100720-175511.php
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<kangarooo> .j #ubuntu+1
<bazhang>   /
<charlie-tca> kangarooo: please don't file bug after bug for things broken in maverick right now.
<kangarooo> yes i know / just fingers jumping :)
<kangarooo> ok charlie-tca
<kangarooo> yesterday i posted about 5 i think :)
<kangarooo> maybe here isnt 10.10 problem but just login manager problem couse i made on installation that its decrypted and logs in after passw. so since i made no passw then auto login works but since i made dont ask for pass then decrypt doesnt happens
<charlie-tca> I think decrypt depends on the user password to know it is the correct user. Without a password, it does not recognize the correct user.
<charlie-tca> also, Maverick (will be 10.10) is only at alpha2, expect many things to be broken
<kangarooo> yes thats why i want to see if i can find and report in 1 week- if ill get info that bugs wont be so fast fixed then after 1 week ill downgrade or if its not possible then reinstall clean 10.04
<charlie-tca> They will not be fixed that fast
<charlie-tca> Bugs will be fixed by rc, which is about two months
<charlie-tca> and there will be more bugs, still. Expect many things to break and not work at all until after the beta
<knome> #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 issues anyway
<mmfb> After I updated Xubuntu some of my Linux games don't run at all. Such as OpenArena, FlightGear, Tremulous, and most other "large scale" games.
<mmfb> Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<charlie-tca> mmfb: have you installed a hardware video driver?
<charlie-tca> Perhaps those need 3d?
<mmfb> charlie-tca: Yeah, I have it.
<likemindead> Anyone compiled Dropbox from source for Xubuntu?
<coolguy4> where in xubuntu can I change my screen resolution?
<ron_o> in the setttings manager.
<ron_o> what video card do you have?
<coolguy4> what is the command to open the settings manager?
<coolguy4> I'm running in virtualbox
<ron_o> Applications >> Settings >> Xfce4 settings manager
<ron_o> I don't know the command line.
<ron_o> then to  >> Display
<Sysi> i have seen twi kind of istallations, some have settings straight in the menu
<ron_o> yah, they keep chaning around where it's at. I don't know why.
<ron_o> but xfce4 settings manager has always been there.
<coolguy4> thanks for your help.
<ron_o> I came here to say that I am running clamAV... and I found 3 viruses so far. I know they are windows viruses or false alarms.
<coolguy4> Actually I'm in kind of a stupid situation. I just needed to open a clean distro install in virtualbox. So I opened the cleanest one I had, but then I found out that it was the one I had been playing with different windows managers in, so it was using wmii and I forgot all the shortcuts to using wmii and the menu wasn't visible, and the screen resolution was very low for some reason. ANYWAY, I think I will create a fresh virtual machine
<ron_o> if you asked me better i could have told you better: $xfce4-display-settings
<coolguy4> I actually found that and I tried it. It had two options 800x600 and 640x480.
<coolguy4> ok, I went and downloaded the live cd for the latest xubuntu and I setup a new virtual machine in virtual box. I installed it and now I go into the display settings and I see the same thing, 800x600 or 640x480.... So... xubuntu doesn't seem to have an xorg.conf...
<moetunes> X is set up automatically these days - read the log to see why it only uses those res
<moetunes> you can make a xorg.conf file and it will be used
<coolguy4> hsync out of range...
<coolguy4> thanks for your help though, I'm looking on google also and I think I'm getting somewhere
<coolguy4> how do I install the firefox java plugin in the latest xubuntu
<Sysi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<JairunCaloth> Hey guys I just put Xubuntu 10.04 on my parent's computer. cdrom auto mount isn't working. Any ideas?
<Sysi> does usb-sticks work?
<coolguy4> Sysi: Thanks! I thought it was sun-java6-plugin but I was scratching my head as to why it wouldn't install. I had to enable the partner repository.
<charlie-tca> coolguy4: you have to install guest additions in VBox to get higher resolutions
<JairunCaloth> Sysi: I didn't have any handy to test with last time I was out there.
<Sysi> JairunCaloth: try to install hal
<coolguy4> charlie-tca: Thanks, I managed to figure that one out.
<JairunCaloth> Sysi: I thought it was installed. I did run hald to make sure that wasn't the problem. I'll have my mom try and install it though
<Sysi> it can be something other ofc, what kind of cd?
<JairunCaloth> also, Automount was working with her username the day I was there even though it was broken in mine.
<JairunCaloth> generic data cd-r
<JairunCaloth> tried a few of them she said
<sambaXdwol> hello
<JairunCaloth> hal would make sense though.. the computer won't power off after shutdown either
<kangarooo> charlie-tca: how is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-volumed/+bug/607474 dublicate of other bug? mine is about using ram that other is about cpu
<kangarooo> in that other theres nothing about ram
<charlie-tca> You don't see the cpu increase? It only grabs all of the ram?
<charlie-tca> kangarooo: well, ooops
<charlie-tca> Good call on it. I will undup it.
<kangarooo> ah ok :) then u .. ok
<charlie-tca> Yes, I do make mistakes
<kangarooo> i meant undup it yes :) thats ok
<charlie-tca> done. Thanks
<sambaXdwol> hello Sappys
<Sappys> hello
<sambaXdwol> how you are doing?
<Sappys> good. and you?
<sambaXdwol> fine
<sambaXdwol> do you know how to use nmap, ntop and ufw?
<Sappys> have no idea. sorry
<sambaXdwol> ok
<sambaXdwol> you are not on Xubuntu?
<Sappys> No, I`m on xubuntu
<sambaXdwol> ok
<sambaXdwol> do somebody know how can i make for seeing the ips that are on the network that i'm connected on?
<ader10> Tab completion isn't working in sudo -i
<ader10> Please help me make tab completion work
<Sysi> cp /home/username/.bashrc /root/
<Sysi> exit and sudo -i again
<Sysi> or use sudo -s
<ader10> Thank you very much, Sysi!
<profus2> hi
<profus2> after downloading *.tar.bz2 file, where should it be unpacked
<profus2> and how should program be integrated into environment
<profus2> ?
<charlie-tca> profus2: normally depends on the application itself. Was there any documentation at the site you downloaded it from?
<charlie-tca> you can unpack it in a folder in ~/home, and see what the readme file or docs included say.
<profus2> it has an "install-programname" file but after clicking on that I do not see any programm installed?
<profus2> what should I look for?
<charlie-tca> Is the "install-programname" file a text file that will open in mousepad?
<profus2> no
<profus2> its sh-file
<charlie-tca> try running it using "sudo sh install-programname" in terminal
<profus2> ok, i'll try
<profus2> @charlie-tca --> was not successful, thank you for your help
<charlie-tca> Sorry, but at least we tried
<charlie-tca> what application is that?
<meowmix> hello
<meowmix> i upgraded my video card and now i can not get into xubuntu
<profus2> http://www.onlinetvrecorder.com/downloads/otrdecoder-bin-linux-Ubuntu_8.04.1-i686-v518.tar.bz2
#xubuntu 2010-07-21
<profus2> its a decoder to decode *.otr files
<charlie-tca> Are you using xubuntu 8.04 (Hardy)?
<charlie-tca> If you are using anything newer, that may be the problem
<charlie-tca> After you unpack that archive, you have to manually move the files where the README.OTR tells you to move them to. You can use google translate to read the file, if needed.
<meowmix> i am using the 10.04 version of xubuntu
<profus2> @charlie-tca: i am using the lastest version of xubuntu
<charlie-tca> profus2: That file was built for Ubuntu 9.04 which is two years old. It may not work for you now. However, you still would have to move the files manually after unpacking.
<charlie-tca> no, built for Ubuntu 8.04.1
<profus2> the funny thing is, I unpacked it and it runs and works fine
<charlie-tca> But that README.OTR file tells you where to stick the files, except it is in german.
<profus2> as a newbie I just don't know where to put the files
<charlie-tca> Then it is usable. There won't be a menu entry for it
<profus2> ok, where should I put the files - subdirectory of /bin ?
<profus2> thank you and good night
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> I would stick them in ~/bin if they are not needed system wide. That way the user can access them and use them with no problems
<mint> when i am booting it says 'disk boot fail, file system error' or something :s it wouldnt even let me boot off a disk i had to restart around 20 times and i got lucky
<Ileden> Hi! My xubuntu says at every boot: "keys:Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery", what is this about?
<Ileden> It happens right at the xubuntu bootup image, not at the desktop
<moetunes> this is the only google return I got - http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=4749&start=10
<Ileden> yeah, looks like the same problem there (though probably posted at a wrong place, since I don't think it has anything to do with video cards).
<Ileden> I've tried googling too, but it hasn't helped :/
<moetunes> have you tried pressing s?
<moetunes> or m?
<Ileden> yup, s gets me trhough to the system, where everything is normal
<Ileden> hmm... wait a sec... I'll try one thing to locate the problem...
<Ileden> oookay. It's about an SD card I want to be mounted at bootup.
<Ileden> I have it listed in fstab, and I assume xubuntu is trying to do a routine check on in, cannot mount it (for some reason), and ends up waiting for it to be mounted
<Ileden> Ubuntu didn't have problems with it being listed in fstab thouhg. Any idea on solutions?
<moetunes> I know nothing about sd cards sorry
<Ileden> well, is there a way to make xubuntu never do a routine check on a specific drive?
<moetunes> take it out of fstab maybe
<Ileden> moetunes: yea, but that makes it not mounted at bootup
<moetunes> is it getting mounted now?
<Ileden> moetunes: also it won't get mounted automatically to the location I want
<moetunes> can you paste your fstab?
<Ileden> sure
<Ileden> um, ok, no it doesn't get mounted automatically right now :(
<Ileden> i thought it did.
<Ileden> and it seems I need root permission to mount it.
<moetunes> from the error ypu pasted it needed you to manually mount it - the press m bit
<Ileden> yea, that gets me to a prompt.
<Ileden> hm, how do I give an user permission to mount a specific drive
<moetunes> only root can do mount - you need to use sudo
<Ileden> fstab: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/1w7WjTRA
<Ileden> moetunes: yea, but I would like to give permission for my user, so I could mount it automatically
<Ileden> who knows, maybe that'll get rid of the problem somehow too
<moetunes> afaik the best you could do is add a line in visudo to make mounting without a password possible
<moetunes> you'll still need sudo tho
<Ileden> ah, found it. " The user option allows normal users to mount the device, whereas nouser lets only the root to mount the device. nouser is the default"
<Ileden> let's see...
<Ileden> wait... I already have the user option there!
<Ileden> grr.
<Ileden> how come I don't have permission to mount it.
<Ileden> well, that's not the main issue though, the problem is how to get rid of the "s to skip",etc prompt at bootup
<Ileden> I'll ask the mount permission from ubuntu main channel with more ppl, maybe they'll know of the issue
<moetunes> you could try fstab without the   ,uhelper=hal   part
<Ileden> ok
<Ileden> didn't change anything
<moetunes> k
<Ileden> wait, the user option DOES work, and I can mount the drive without sudo
<Ileden> i just srcewed up there before
<Ileden> sorry :)
<Ileden> anyway, the prompt is still there at bootup
<moetunes> you might need someone with sd card experience for this
<Ileden> yup
<Ileden> hmm, adding the noauto option to fstab did fix the prompt... but of course now it still doesn't mount at bootup
<Ileden> I could try executing the mount at bootup - what can I do to make a command run at bootup?
<Ileden> Oh, and from that I remember another question I was going to ask: How do I stop certain services (ssh,apache,mysql) to not start at bootup with xubuntu?
<moetunes> I would check the syslog to see if it writes an error about it - might give a clue
<Ileden> (sorry, there was an extra "no" in that question)
<moetunes> you can put a command in /etc/rc.local to have it run at boot
<moetunes> and change the S to K from in front of services you don't want to start in /etc/rc*.d
<Ileden> moetunes: ok, thanks
<moetunes> the " put a command in /etc/rc.local to have it run at boot" wasn't right - it will run when the runlevel starts iirc Ileden
<moetunes> which is during boot
<Ileden> moetunes: so I change the file names in /etc/rc*.d/? not edit the file contents?
<Ileden> moetunes: well, that's good enough, I don't need the mount point at anything in boot time
<Ileden> moetunes: and it seems to work ok. thank you! It's a bit of a workaround to the issues but that's not a problem :)
<moetunes> great that it works :]
<moetunes> and yep - just change the letter at the start from S (which means start) to K
<Ileden> hmm, the services, at least apache2, seems to be in multiple of those directories, where in some it's K and some it's S...
<Ileden> so those directories represent different runlevels?
<Ileden> and the S determines it's Starting the service at that runlevel, in the order of the numbers I gather, but what does K then mean?
<moetunes> yep they're diff runlevels and the is symbolic for kill
<moetunes> yep they're diff runlevels and the k is symbolic for kill
<Ileden> so instead of starting it, i set it to be killed (even though there is no instance of it)?
<moetunes> if you delete the link the next update it will prob be remade
<moetunes> the files in the runlevel dirs are links to scripts in /etc/init.d
<Ileden> yup, so it seems. also the README there tells me to run update-rc.d afterwards.
<Ileden> hmm, this is rather interesting. I'll do some reading up on the runlevels.
<moetunes> once you undestand it it is pretty straightforward but you need to keep an eye on the changes ubunuts make
<Ileden> it seems on ubuntu I only need to change runlevel 2
<moetunes> mostly yes just runlevel 2
<bazhang> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Ileden> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Ileden> Yeah... mysql and ssh don't even show up in /etc/rc*.d/...
<moetunes> ubuntu does keep changing things ...
<bazhang> aptitude is being removed as of Meerkat
<mint> when i am booting it says 'disk boot fail, file system error' or something :s it wouldnt even let me boot off a disk i had to restart around 20 times and i got lucky
<SaEeDIRHA> hello guys, do you think Xubuntu would be good Distro for asus EEE 700 ?
<moetunes> because of the resolution I would go for a netbook centric distro to avoid setup dramas personally
<SaEeDIRHA> moetunes: thankx, any recommended distro for asus eee 700 ?
<moetunes> depends on what desktop you like - there's a few around now SaEeDIRHA
<SaEeDIRHA> moetunes: preferably i want XFCE since it is very light comparing to KDE and Gnome
<moetunes> SaEeDIRHA: there's no xfce based one that comes to mind
<SaEeDIRHA> moetunes: in that case i am all right with KDE or GNOME , which ever is lighter and uses less resources would be better
<moetunes> SaEeDIRHA: try
<moetunes> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<moetunes> SaEeDIRHA: http://www.internetling.com/2010/03/04/top-5-netbook-linux-distros-2010-edition-with-gallery/
<SaEeDIRHA> moetunes: thankx alot
<moetunes> np :]
<handjob> Hi all. Anyone knews how to fix the problem with new notification system and it's incapability to work with notify-send?
<schlaftier> handjob: notify-send works fine for me, what's the issue with it?
<handjob> schlaftier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-notifyd/+bug/497729
<handjob> schlaftier: Thou I must point that I am running "regular" ubuntu with xfce installed not Xubuntu.
<schlaftier> handjob: I see. No idea then, as I'm running notify-osd, not the Xfce notification daemon
<mr_pouit> handjob: if you're using lucid, you can take a package including the patch in my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa/+files/xfce4-notifyd_0.1.0-4ubuntu1.1~ppa1_amd64.deb for amd64 or https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa/+files/xfce4-notifyd_0.1.0-4ubuntu1.1~ppa1_i386.deb for i386
<mr_pouit> (they have a lower version number than the package that my appear someday in lucid-proposed/lucid-updates, so they'll be automatically updated after)
<handjob> mr_pouit: I may try that out. Thank You.
<handjob> OK, my previous problem can also be fixed by replacing the new system with "notification-daemon" package. I am testing how it works with irssi's notification script so I would be grateful if someone wrote something to me.
<schlaftier> handjob: you've got mail ;)
<handjob> schlaftier: Thank You! It works!
<phil__> Why does my Trash say there are items in it, when it shows that there are none?
<phil__> The icon is filled.
<phil__> But when I go into it, there's nothing there.
<jim__> hi to all
<jim__> hi i have a error in start up is say error:no suitable mode found nad error : unknown command terminal  can some help ?
<charlie-tca__> in start up? as in the screens before gdm?
<jim__> before it login it say that errors and after that it logins
<jim__> and my higher resolution  is 800x600 and i can make it high then that
<charlie-tca__> What version of Xubuntu?
<jim__> xubuntu 10.04
<jim__> with s3virge graphic card
<charlie-tca__> It is complaining that the resolution capability of the video card is too low. Are there any drivers given in Applciations -> System -> Hardware Drivers ?
<jim__> no
<jim__> maybe i need to chance somthing in xorg.conf file in horizsync and in vertrefresh?
<jim__> how can i change the resolution with a windows program  not in a terminal  in xubuntu 10.04
<jim__> ?
<jim__> thanks for help bye bye
<jim__> hi again i have the same problem  hi i have a error in start up is say error:no suitable mode found nad error : unknown command terminal  can some help ?
<Xubuntu_Newb> Would
<jim__> ?
<jim__> any help please iam new to ubuntu
<jim__> help ?
<jim__> any help with that error:no suitable mode found nad error : unknown command terminal
<Xubuntu_Newb> Hi everyone, quick question. After I did unzipped a tarball to install a program, and then I read in the install file about me needing some sort of development headers, and it gave a list of items, some of them were libICE-dev, X, libvoris. Then I tried ./configure to start installing the program, but it gave me a configure:error can't find libICE, does that mean I have to install all the items listed myself?
<Xubuntu_Newb> Using Ubuntu Software Center, or Synaptic Package Manager?
<charlie-tca__> Is the application you are trying to install not in Synaptic Package Manager?
<handjob> Xubuntu_Newb: Yes, installing from tarballs in pain in the ass. You really don't want to do this unless: You are pretty good at Linux, You have no other alternative.
<Xubuntu_Newb> Yeah, I couldn't find recordMyDesktop in Ubuntu Software Center
<Xubuntu_Newb> So, I thought I would need to install from tarballs.
<handjob> Xubuntu_Newb: First look on the web. Maybe there is available in other repositories / in .deb package. If not try to look for other softwer that does same thing, if not good luck and have a nice fun in slackware land.
<Xubuntu_Newb> Slackware?
<pleia2> Xubuntu_Newb: recordmydesktop is the package you want (it is in the software center)
<Xubuntu_Newb> I looked, it didn't appear to be there. Anyway, to answer my questions, do I have to install those libraries first, then rune ./configure again?
<pleia2> Xubuntu_Newb: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Xubuntu_Newb> Erm, latest Lucid Lynx? More specific answers?
<Xubuntu_Newb> Sorry, it appears I'm sounding a bit rude, forgive me, but do I just install those libraries?
<pleia2> recrodmydesktop is definitely there then, search it as one word
<pleia2> there should be an README that came with the tarball, but you really don't want to do this unless it satisfies what handjob suggests, and it doesn't seem to be the case here
<pleia2> installing tarballs is messy and can get complicated very fast
<Xubuntu_Newb> Found it :D Yeah, I read the README didn't provide much, and I read the Install file. I guess when I searched it USC I used capitalization
<pleia2> there you go :)
<handjob> I have recordmydesktop in my repositories.
<Xubuntu_Newb> Yeah, but since I'm already this far, I want to be able to install a tarball, in case I need to.
<handjob> I will check in which one precisly.
<Xubuntu_Newb> This is what it says in the INSTALL file: You will need the development headers(i.e. packages ending with -dev or -devel
<Xubuntu_Newb> depending on the distribution you use) for the following:
<Xubuntu_Newb> X
<Xubuntu_Newb> libICE-dev
<Xubuntu_Newb> libSM-dev
<Xubuntu_Newb> libXext
<Xubuntu_Newb> libXdamage
<Xubuntu_Newb> libXfixes
<Xubuntu_Newb> libogg
<pleia2> Xubuntu_Newb: honestly most software comes with good README or Install files, I've never memorized the exact process for standard compiling
<Xubuntu_Newb> libvorbis
<Xubuntu_Newb> libtheora
<pleia2> please don't paste that all here :(
<pleia2> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Xubuntu_Newb> Sorry.
<pleia2> that install file is telling you to install the packages
<Xubuntu_Newb> Well, do I have to install those?
<pleia2> so libice-dev in ubuntu, install with software center
<pleia2> same with libsm-dev
<pleia2> they should all be there
<Xubuntu_Newb> Okay, that answers my question, thank you very much, next time I'll search a bit harder in USC, and sorry if I sounded a bit snappy
<pleia2> but really, use the ubuntu package, it'll get automatically upgraded with security and with the rest of the OS when you upgrade, rather than having an old tarball laying around that you manually have to upgrade and fix
<Xubuntu_Newb> Yeah, I understand, I just wanted to expand my knowledge so I'll be able to use these tools.
 * pleia2 nods
<handjob> ok ok
<handjob> You need to enable 'universe' repositories.
<handjob> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xubuntu_Newb> I read that this software uses open video formats, is it possible to convert them to .AVI and .MPG4 if I wanted to post on YouTube or Facebook etc.?
<handjob> Unhash niverse repo.
<handjob> sudo apt-get update
<pleia2> handjob: actually the software center has a really nice tool for handling this :)
<handjob> sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<pleia2> edit > software sources
<Xubuntu_Newb> Does USC use the exact same repos as using apt-get, just that apt-get is CLI?
<handjob> pleia2: To be honest I don't knew. I haven't been using it much.
<pleia2> handjob: me neither, but it's the official way to support installs so I poke around and get to know it
<pleia2> Xubuntu_Newb: yep
<Xubuntu_Newb> What about aptitude?
<handjob> away
<pleia2> Xubuntu_Newb: that uses the same sources too
<charlie-tca__> Xubuntu_Newb: all repositories in Xubuntu/Ubuntu will use the same sources, it doesn't matter which application you use to do the installation
<Xubuntu_Newb> All right, thanks for the information everyone :D
<likemindead> Docky, wbar, or AVN?
<skit-lasse> I just installed xubuntu 10.04 and I don't understand how to get my two screens working, in fashion that they are not clones of each other. my graphics card is ATI Radeon 9600 and when I start "Hardware drivers" it just says that "no drivers available".
<charlie-tca__> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<charlie-tca__> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<charlie-tca__> skit-lasse: I am not sure with ATI. You may have to modify the /etc/xorg.conf file manually, or create one with the correct settings for dual monitors and different screens on each one.
<charlie-tca__> !dualmonitor
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<skit-lasse> charlie-tca__: thanks, I hoped that this won't need mutilating xorg.conf, but if that the way, then be it
<charlie-tca__> skit-lasse: this does give some limited information on setting it up - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo#ATI
<charlie-tca__> I don't think it is possible without modifying xorg.conf
<skit-lasse> great, that xorg.conf seems to be quite good for my purposes, thanks again
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<malikeye|123> anybody got a good link for getting copmiz working with xubuntu?
<charlie-tca__> Use the builtin compositor?
<charlie-tca__> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<malikeye|123> thanks...
<malikeye|123> last time I tried to use it with xfce, it was kinda hokie
<charlie-tca__> Xfce has a compositor built in to xfwm4, which works for nice effects.
<malikeye|123> I like the compiz themes though... I'm using the built in compositor for xfce
<charlie-tca__> turn off the xfwm4 compositor with compiz, they fight each other
<malikeye|123> yeah
 * stockhunter is a new xubuntu user, and is wondering how you change your screen resolution in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca__> stockhunter: Applications -> Settings -> Xfce Settings Manage -> display
<charlie-tca__> and welcome to Xubuntu
<stockhunter> thank you!
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<stockhunter> yeah so far i like it a lot
<stockhunter> might go with ubuntu on my desktop though
<charlie-tca__> huh?
<stockhunter> the OS, xubuntu
<charlie-tca__> I think xubuntu is the best thing going, on any computer
<stockhunter> i like it so far
<charlie-tca__> I use it on all of my desktops
<schlaftier> I even use it on my iMac
<stockhunter> dual boot or is it the only OS?
<charlie-tca__> I test a lot of other things, but I only use Xubuntu to do work
<schlaftier> stockhunter: dual boot, but my version of OS X is quite outdated (10.4) and I only keep it for emergency situations
<stockhunter> k, cuz if i put it on my other comp i'll be doing dual boot with winXP pro
<stockhunter> cuz i have programs that won't work on linux
<stockhunter> well, thanks for helping me with the resolution settings :), i'll off to play around some more
<stockhunter> i'm*
<xubuntu906> по русски говорят?
<mr_pouit> mmh, is it russian?
<mr_pouit> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xubuntu906> yes
<jim__> hi to all
<jim__>  hi i have a error in start up is say error:no suitable mode found nad error : unknown command terminal  and my higher resolution  is 800x600 and i cannt make it high then that  It is complaining that the resolution capability of the video card is too low plaese help!
<jim__> the error complaining
<jim__> how to fix that
<jim__> ?
<skit-lasse> now I am totally confused, I cannot find xorg.conf on my system, it is not in /etc/X11 or /etc
<charlie-tca__> skit-lasse: you may have to create it. It should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<charlie-tca__> If it doesn't exist, you can use "cd /etc/X11" , "gksudo mousepad xorg.conf" to create it
<brot> can someone tell me how to change the password of the gnome keyring?
<skit-lasse> charlie-tca__: oh, I thought that XServer creates it and uses it
<charlie-tca__> It used to, but with all the changes for automatic resolution and video settings, it is not used much anymore. The good thing is if you create it, what you add to it becomes default
<charlie-tca__> and overrides what would be used
<jim__> any help to me with the errors
<jim__> ?
<ryan_languagelab> hi syndaemon doesn't seem to be working with emacs but works with every other program
<ryan_languagelab> when I try to turn off the synaptic touchpad on my laptop while typing, emacs is the only program (it seems) that doesn't "care" about the settings
<profus2> hi everybody
<knome> !hi | profus2
<ubottu> profus2: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<profus2> when trying to connect via WLAN I am asked to unlock keys
<profus2> i have no clue what to to about that
<profus2> login password does not work
<profus2> and I did not give another password
<knome> are you sure it's not asking the network password?
<profus2> you mean wlan password? no there is a different field for it
<profus2> ok, i could logoff and try, whether this is the same password
<profus2> cu
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-07-22
<knuckleheadTech> hello all
<knuckleheadTech> anyone know how to help me setup dual monitors
<knuckleheadTech> Usually dont have a problem but can't get it to work
<bazhang> using xrandr?
<knuckleheadTech> I installed lxrandr but I am stuck in clone display
<xubuntu511> can Itunes be installed or can the music application in xubuntu be used with an Ipod
<xubuntu511> ?
<bazhang> iTunes perhaps with wine; depends on the iPod but rhythmbox works here
<bazhang> check the appdb for iTunes and /join #winehq
<knuckleheadTech> as far as I know you can use play on linux for itunes
<bazhang> !abbdb
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xubuntu511> thank you
<knuckleheadTech> ok, two monitors supporting different resolutions, on an ati 9250 card, any idea on how to extend the desktop accross both
<Ileden> Hi! I'm using a lot of application shortcuts from the xfce keyboard settings menu. However, I would like to run one of my own scripts via a keyboard command - how can I run a command so that the execution opens in a terminal window, so I get to see the output? Also, is there a way to make that window close automatically after the script has run?
<nikolam> why xfce tends to revive all apps that were active when i did shut down the system?
<nikolam> Alslo I think it just changed my window manager setting when i shut it sdown last night..
<JairunCaloth> disable save session on logout for the first one
<nikolam> but why would it save things that i did not set? like changing window manager and number of workspaces and such things
<nikolam> and why it is displaying gnome desktop instead of xfdesktop all the time
<nikolam> is gnome desktop now always active behind xfdesktop??
<nikolam> also every time I start an app from command line, i get message about "something about Murrina storm cloud theme is not supported"
<liljan> hi guys.. gotta try install xubuntu on an older computer.. the thing is that the computer only have about 128mb and minimum requirements need 192.. but there is some info about "The Alternate install Cd" but i cannot find it on the website...? http://xubuntu.org/get
<moetunes> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<liljan> thanks!
<moetunes> liljan: sorry but that link doesn't have the xubuntu altermate cd - try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/lucid/release/
<moetunes> it would be handy if that botlink was changed to reflect the channel we are in...
<Ileden> How long should I wait before asking a question again?
<moetunes> 5 min maybe...
<Ileden> ok :)
<Ileden> Hi! I'm using a lot of application shortcuts from the xfce keyboard settings menu. However, I would like to run one of my own scripts via a keyboard command - how can I run a command so that the execution opens in a terminal window, so I get to see the output? Also, is there a way to make that window close automatically after the script has run?
<moetunes> Ileden: try   xterm -e /path/to/script   as the shortcut command
<Ileden> moetunes: That's it, thanks!
<moetunes> :]
<ping__luce> hi, is there a way to access a xfce pane through ssh (with -X option) ?
<canyouhelpme> #xubuntu
<canyouhelpme> hello?
<canyouhelpme> #help
<canyouhelpme> hello?
<liljan> ... u might tell your problem....then they mabybe can help you.
<canyouhelpme> are you still here?
<bazhang> canyouhelpme, ask a question
<bazhang> if someone knows, they will answer
<canyouhelpme> my xubuntu doesn't support a higher resolution than 800x600
<canyouhelpme> the internet told me, i should edit xorg.conf in /etc/X11, but there's no xorg.conf.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<canyouhelpme> thank you very much, i will try it now.
<canyouhelpme> should I follow the steps in "adding undetected resolutions"?
<bazhang> sure, give it a shot
<canyouhelpme> ok. i typed in the console: " $ xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600" but it returns me: "$: command not found"
<bazhang> you already have that resolution, correct? try creating a newmode
<canyouhelpme> ok, thank you.
<canyouhelpme> now i tried: " $ xrandr --addmode S-video 1280x800" and it returned "$: command not found" again.
<knome> canyouhelpme, do not type the $
<knome> canyouhelpme, the command should start with "xrandr"
<canyouhelpme> ok
<canyouhelpme> now it returns me: "xrandr: cannot find output 'S-video'"
<canyouhelpme> i don't have any S-video output... could this be the problem?
<knome> yes.
<canyouhelpme> what should i type instead of "S-video"?
<knome> canyouhelpme, try 'xrandr -q' to see the correct output
<canyouhelpme> ok.
<knome> canyouhelpme, should read "*something* connected ..."
<canyouhelpme> default connected
<knome> the try default instead of S-video
<canyouhelpme> ok. thank you
<canyouhelpme> now: "xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x800"
<canyouhelpme> now i have to create it?
<canyouhelpme> with   "xrandr --newmode <Mode``Line>"?
<knome> canyouhelpme, i suppose so
<knome> canyouhelpme, see the output of 'xrandr --help' for the syntax you need to use
<canyouhelpme> ok
<canyouhelpme> it returns "--newmode <name> <clock MHz> <hdisp> <hsync-start> <hsync-end> <htotal> <vdisp> <vsync-start> <vsync-end> <vtotal> [+HSync] [-HSync] [+VSync] [-VSync]
<knome> yes
<canyouhelpme> and now i have to input all these things?
<knome> canyouhelpme, see the "Adding undetected resolutions" -section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<canyouhelpme> ok.
<canyouhelpme> i followed the steps and after the input of: "xrandr --newmode "800x600_60.00" ........ " it returned me: "X error of failed request: BadName (named after color or font does not exist) Major Opcode of failed request: 150 (RANDR) Minor opc
<canyouhelpme> Minor Opcode of failed request: 16 (RRCreateMode)
<canyouhelpme> Serial number of failed request: 18
<knome> !pastebin | canyouhelpme
<ubottu> canyouhelpme: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> i don't know how to proceed though, i've neved added a mode with xrandr
<canyouhelpme> ok.
<canyouhelpme> ok. i think the resolution is not so important.
<knome> i'm sure you'd get it working with patience
<canyouhelpme> i think so too.
<canyouhelpme> but my usb-flashdrive doesn't get recognised.
<canyouhelpme> can someone help me, please?
<canyouhelpme> my usb-ports seem to have no power.
<canyouhelpme> my usb-ports seem to have no power. what should i do now?
<knome> !patience | canyouhelpme
<ubottu> canyouhelpme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<canyouhelpme> ok. thank you
<alok_> hello
<alok_> can anyone help me with setting up a network proxy in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !proxy
<ayush27> Hello, I need help. What are the recommended specs for Xubuntu (the latest one)?
<charlie-tca> ayush27: listed here -
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntu.org/getubuntu
<ayush27> it doesn't sat anything about the processor. only RAM
<ayush27> say*
<charlie-tca> 400mhz minimum
<ayush27> and recommended? I need to run all the standard applications like a web browser (with flash) , media players etc. would it run fine on a 700 Mhz?
<ayush27> with 384 MB RAM
<ayush27> or should i go for lubuntu?
<charlie-tca> 700 should be fine.
<charlie-tca> We don't give a recommended processor, because if the ram is high enough, the processor is fine
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu runs with any processor 400mhz and higher
<ayush27> alright thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<likemindead> ayush27, I have a 700MHz PIII with 1GB of RAM that loves Xubuntu. :D
<ayush27> likemindead: it must be the RAM that makes it work fine. I've been going thru various linux forums and I guess xubuntu on a 700Mhz with 384MB RAM would not perform well
<likemindead> Yeah, that'd be rough. Old RAM is cheap. Max out that sucker.
<skit-lasse> xrandr was easy way to configure dual monitors to work the way i wanted, do this setup remain even if i restart my computer, ei. did xrandr write these settings somewhere?
<ron_o> ayush27, it will perform, but not well at those speeds.
<ron_o> you really have to be very selective in what apps you choose.
<ron_o> and you must run fluxbox, no flash ...
<ron_o> no applets..
<ron_o> hell. you'
<ron_o> hell,, you're almost a server. :)
<charlie-tca> ron_o: actually, it will perform very well with xubuntu at 700mhz. The limiting factor will be the ram available
<charlie-tca> I have run xubuntu lucid on a 400mhz cpu, with 640mb ram it works quite well
<ron_o> charlie-tca, I guess you're right. I only had 384 or so of RAM.. but you're still limited no matter what.
<ron_o> you're a better man than I. Actually, it's always like that. Some guys in the realworld need almost no tools to get things done, and other guys need everything.
<ron_o> no different with computers.
<charlie-tca> yes, with 384 of ram, you probably have only one application at a time running, sometimes you can two depending on what they are
<ron_o> I did the numbers and realized that I could spend $200 upgrading my 1.2 GHz to get it working better or spend $1,000 for a new computer.
<charlie-tca> It is the ram that matters, not the speed of the cpu. Given enough ram, you can run all the applications in it and it is as fast as you can do anything
<ron_o> I chose the latter and haven't regretted it since.
<ron_o> Yah..
<Xubuntu_Newb> Hm, my computer was lagging a lot, so I forcifull restarded it by holding the power button. When I rebooted in Xubuntu, it was starting a disk check. Then when I logged in, I could see my desktop, and access applications, but my panel was completely gone!
<likemindead> Anyone have a good Conky guide they'd recommend?
<likemindead> !conky
<likemindead> http://www.amarillolinux.com/mb/gallery/30_22_07_10_12_05_46.png Conky FTW
#xubuntu 2010-07-23
<trebuchet> I'm encountering this bug, but a fix mentioned by the last poster in the bugtracker links to wiki.netbsd.se, which is dead(no google cache or archive.org version either), so I cannot read what the work-around is. How do I mount my UFS/FFS2 under Lucid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/268665
<trebuchet> The FFS2 was made with OpenBSD4.7-i386.
<tonytraductor> hi
<tonytraductor> I installed Xubuntu 9.10 on a friend's laptop, and she has lost her panel. I don't have a machine here with the same system (I have a laptop with jaunty/openbox, and a debian box with openbox & xfce on it).
<tonytraductor> I told her to do alt-f2 and type in xfce4-panel, but that did not start the panel (told her the program doesn't exist).
<tonytraductor> what does she need to run to restart the panel? (xfce4-panel works on my debian box, but, admittedly, this is stable/lenny...is there a newer XFCE on xubuntu?)
<likemindead> !panel | tonytraductor
<ubottu> tonytraductor: Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<likemindead> And go with the latest Xubuntu (10.04) for sure.
<tonytraductor> that's what I said (alt-f2 -> xfce4-panel). works here...I think she may have just type it wrong...hold on
<tonytraductor> I tried xubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 on my netbook, but both gave me headaches.  I installed debian/lenny and it works great.  I think it just isn't fast enough hardware for the newer ubuntus (1.2ghz / 512mb)
<tonytraductor> anyway, we got her panel back up. she DID type xfce4-panel wrong the first time.
<tonytraductor> thanks!
<abra> hello)
<likemindead> !hi | abra
<ubottu> abra: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abra> http://ubuntuone.com/p/9sK/
<abra> The same error happens, when I open already downloaded file in Firefox
<abra> I think, this sentence is more correct "I receive the same error, when I open the already downloaded file in Firefox."
<ping__luce> hi, is there a way to access a xfce pane through ssh (with -X option) ?
<_Techie_> ping__luce, i would presume that you could run xfce4-panel inside a SSH session with X forwarding set up correctly
<ping__luce> _Techie_: thanks, but what if I have two panels?
<_Techie_> ping__luce, if both panels are started by the single command then i would think that they would both appear
<ping__luce> thanks _Techie_
<ping__luce> _Techie_: tried, but without success: it says that xfce4-panel is already running
<_Techie_> ping__luce, unfortunately without an install of Xubuntu to check syntax against, i cant help you out any further
<Niglop> what advantages would xubuntu provide superior to other distro's with xfce environment?
<Niglop> ??? lol
<_Techie_> Niglop, what advantages would any other distro provide of Xubuntu?
<_Techie_> over*
<Niglop> lol
<Niglop> obviously each distro is different when using different environments and window managers
<Niglop> but I have chosen xfce
<liljan> just wondering.. gotta try install xubuntu with grub with windows 7.. uhm, is it recommended having 2os at the same harddrive?
<charlie-tca> liljan: that is called dual-boot, and should be fine. Please read the release notes referenced in the topic here, though.
<likemindead> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/best-advert-for-ubuntu-you-probably.html
<charlie-tca> Does anyone know if that ad was ever actually used?
<likemindead> Dell continues to flip-flop on truly supporting Ubuntu. ;-[
<Aquina> Oh yes!
<Aquina> I was so astinished when they started offering Free DOS and Ubuntu G/L but nowadays they just suck.
<charlie-tca> perhaps this should have been "OMG Dell! what are you doing? " - http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/07/23/why-windows-still-has-good-sales-figures/
<xubuntu_evgen> hi 2 all)
<charlie-tca> !hi | xubuntu_evgen
<ubottu> xubuntu_evgen: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kangarooo> hello what is in xubuntu? nm-applet or network-manager-gnome ? in 10.10 ubuntu bug says nm-applet doesnt exist http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/ekrnkopija-20100723-233900.php
<likemindead> u
<Sysi> Kangarooo: nm-applet is the panel applet, package may be network-manager-gnome
<charlie-tca> I tend to open synaptic package manager and look at them to see which one is installed
<slabo> i installed xubuntu on an old laptop and it worked fine at first. after an update, after login i get returned to the login-manager on "xubuntu-session" and "xfce", while xterm and fluxbox work. What could i try?
<charlie-tca> login from a tty and delete ~/.cache
<slabo> thx, i'll try that.
#xubuntu 2010-07-24
<MythGuy> I need help. I installed Xubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, and the only sound hardware that works is the headphones. The external mic and onboard speakers aren't working either (yes, this is after I unplug the headphones).
<trebuchet> alsa/pulseaudio are terrible things
<MythGuy> Not to be rude, but that doesn't much help.
<trebuchet> MythGuy: A more appropriate channel might be #alsa, they have some automated script to do diagnostics and upload that information to a pastebin site. You should have prefaced your question here with what audio chipset you're using.
<MythGuy> True, I should have. Thank you for the channel suggestion. I'll go there.
<mikubuntu> hey, guys, just brought my friend subuntu to see if we could get help with her 'new' old computer
<mikubuntu> it was her daughters and she inherited it, but
<mikubuntu> there's no sound.  we figured out that a sound jack had been broken off into the headphone jack on the front of the box
<mikubuntu> there is also ports in the back of the box, but no sound coming from them, so we're guessing that the machine thinks there is a device hooked to the front
<mikubuntu> is there a way with the command line to maybe disable the front port and make the back ones useable?  she is running ubuntu 10.04.
<mikubuntu> aside from this issue, the machine is running great, but it's a bummer not being able to hear the music
<mikubuntu> 'Those who dance are thought to be crazy by those who cannot hear the music' - George Carlin
<mikubuntu> hey, guys, just brought my friend subuntu to see if we could get help with her 'new' old computer.  it was her daughters and she inherited it, but there's no sound.  we figured out that a sound jack had been broken off into the headphone jack on the front of the box.  there is also ports in the back of the box, but no sound coming from them, so we're guessing that the machine thinks there is a device hooked to the front. is there a
<mikubuntu> hey, guys, just brought my friend subuntu to see if we could get help with her 'new' old computer.  it was her daughters and she inherited it, but there's no sound.  we figured out that a sound jack had been broken off into the headphone jack on the front of the box.  there is also ports in the back of the box, but no sound coming from them, so we're guessing that the machine thinks there is a device hooked to the front. is there a
<nikolam> This stupid pice of sh* this abiword
<nikolam> so full of bugs
<nikolam> i am rewriting a text for thirs of time and had data loss wen selecting text in the document
<nikolam> aargh
<nikolam> and open office dies every now and then also
<nikolam> what a mess. (lucid 64bit)
<nikolam> It just do not display large chunk of a document after selecting, like it is not there (abiword)
<nikolam> what a hell. abiword mixed my document all around without order
<nikolam> what a nightmare
<nikolam> I am truly pissed off to this abiword and its handling of .odt format
<nikolam> it is making my document into sausages
<TheSheep> nikolam: did you try to use a text file or a real dtp application (depending on what you are trying to abuse abiword for)
<nikolam> aha i am just merely typing a text in it. nothing fancy. and openoffice is crashing and he is behaving strangely wile selecting text etc
<stockhunter> would anyone like to help me with burning a data dvd?
<charlie-tca> nikolam: openoffice and abiword are not the same
<nikolam> i know.
<xubuntu146> heloo
<xubuntu146> ici ici mam ta pici
 * Pici blinks
<Anom01y> hey guys anyone here know how to upgrade Rhythmbox to 0.13 ?   right now the latest in the repositories is 0.12.5
<Anom01y> it crashes alot, and some of the plugins do not work (shoutcast)
<charlie-tca> Anom01y: if the latest available from Ubuntu is 0.12.5, you would probably have to compile 0.13. You could search launchpad for a PPA, too.
<Anom01y> I tried downloading the source files from rhythmboxes website apparently I need all these extra gnome packages, and I use xfce
<Anom01y> charlie-tca, hmm what is the launchpad ?
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net
<charlie-tca> You probably know one of the reasons Xubuntu doesn't install Rythmbox by default is all those gnome packages?
<Anom01y> charlie-tca, yeah I know
<Anom01y> there is just no other media player that is nearly as good
<Anom01y> the origional Amarok was good
<Anom01y> amarok2 sucks
<charlie-tca> exaile
<Anom01y> i used to use exaile but I switched to Rhythmbox for some reason
<Anom01y> trying to rememby why
<Anom01y> charlie-tca, I think the only reason I switched to rhythmbox was the visualizations
<charlie-tca> oh
<Anom01y> its just a nicer player
<Anom01y> but Exaile is really nice and simple
<charlie-tca> Maybe you could try the exaile visualizations plugin, then
<Anom01y> sure that would be cool
<nikolam> Ok, now a bug with Openoffice dying when selecting text inside writer and copying it, is now costing me Time and money.
<nikolam> Clipper is active and I am pissed again
<nikolam> I was working on something and because it crashed I missed deadline to post something I was working on.
<arpad2> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | arpad2
<ubottu> arpad2: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arpad2> ive  adjusted to a wrong display refresh rate, so my screen goes black, i cant use my computer
<arpad2> what the solution?
<charlie-tca> !blackscreen
<arpad2> thx
<charlie-tca> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<arpad2> thank you!:)
<arpad2> ill look into this!
<charlie-tca> hope it helps.
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> if nou ill come back!:)
<charlie-tca> okay
<craigbass1976> For some reason, everything but thunderbird prints fine to my brother MFC 7820N.  Any ideas?
<lifenotfound> hey, what is the name of the default icon pack in 10.04?
<charlie-tca> lifenotfound: elementary xubuntu
<Sysi> i have 2BG ram, when i'm using ristretto and FF at the same time they pretty often crash
<Sysi> dmesg said "Out of memory: kill.."
<Sysi> 1GB swap also
<Sysi> ristretto is using almost 90% of memory :O
 * TheSheep uses 'comix' instead
<Sysi> that's nice?
<TheSheep> it's much better for reading scanlations than anything else I tried
<TheSheep> and it's written in python
 * likemindead vouches for Comix too. :D
<Sysi> it has some interesting features
#xubuntu 2010-07-25
<craigbass1976> Anyone home?  I'm trying to upgrade a friend's box from hardy to lucid, and it borks at : 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex
<craigbass1976> Ahh, there's still some openoffice left on the box.  I'll delete that and try again
<alex_> hi, first time using xubuntu, I have a few questions
<alex_> 1. How do I install theme support and compiz desktop effects?
<alex_> actually, that's my only real question
<alex_> I just want to do it properly
<bazhang> !ccsm | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<alex_> thanks!
<alex_> oh wait, also, how do I install the gnome appearance program
<alex_> ok, I've installed my restricted nVidia driver, how do I enable compositing?
<alex_> err, so I installed compiz...
<alex_> but I don't even see an appearance window in my menus.
<alex_> ah, found it.
<alex_> but... I don't see any compositing option here.
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu comes with its' own compositor alex_ but to use compiz in terminal do   compiz --replace   iirc
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<alex_> right, you are correct, gotten too used to the option in gnome's appearance panel
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<ridin> wait, does the window manager change?
<ridin> i have gnome and xfce installed
<ridin> apparently yes
<well_laid_lawn> compiz is a wm and you can't run two at the same time ridin
<ridin> yes, but i was hoping i had the same window manager >:(
<well_laid_lawn> afaik you can do   xfwm --replace   as well
<valentinex> problem since xubuntu 9.10  not fixed yet, seems like only i use xubuntu from usb disk
<valentinex> when i install xubuntu from usb disk it does not copy some package files , gives error message that CD ROM drive is not ready, where i install from usb disk not from cd rom
<valentinex> then that error does not install packages, my snaptic package manager empty, when i try to install other softwares i get dependecies unsatisfied error message
<valentinex> i found solution at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551618
<valentinex> but i do not have cd rom
<valentinex> how to do this from usb disk if i do not have cd rom, sudo apt-cdrom add
<valentinex> i shall wait for somebody's reply till evening
<valentinex> otherwise i shall suicide due to sadness if i could not use my xubuntu
<Sysi> are you using alternate install disc?
<Besogon> why so sorrowful ;)
<Sysi> how did you made stick bootable?
<valentinex> i use usb
<Besogon> It's not easy. At least for me. I never do it from first attempt )
<valentinex> with a sofware in xp to make usb bootable xubuntu
<Sysi> unetbootin?
<valentinex> last year i made usb with fedora live usb maker, that time also same problem occured, but that time i had wired networking and i was able to refresh remaining packages from internet, but this time i do not have internet, first i need to install wireless lan card drivers to connect to internet
<valentinex> no
<valentinex> Lili USB creator
<Sysi> use unetbootin
<valentinex> i am full of sorrow coz xubuntu is my study place, xp is time waste place
<valentinex> unetbootin is available for xp?
<Sysi> yes
<valentinex> i try
<Sysi> ttp://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<valentinex> got it
<Sysi> +h
<valentinex> going to install
<arpad2> hello
<arpad2> after refresh rate change, screen goes black in 10.04, any suggestions what to do?
<well_laid_lawn> did you change the rate in xorg.conf>
<well_laid_lawn> ?*
<arpad2> no
<arpad2> i changed under system settings
<arpad2> from the menu bar
<arpad2> since than i havent seen the ubuntu desktop
<arpad2> there is desktop before i sign up
<arpad2> from there i can access xterm
<arpad2> ubuntu session however goes to blackscreen
<well_laid_lawn> afaik it would have written a xorg.conf ftle in /etc/X11
<well_laid_lawn> you will need to move that file to a diff name like xorg.conf.bad or something
<arpad2> i was suggested to do the following, which action resulted in no result:
<arpad2> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Sysi> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arpad2> i got sth like /etc/X11/xorg. conf   no such file or dir
<Sysi> or use 'mv'
<arpad2> mv ?
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> instead of cp
<Sysi> it won't help if file don't exist
<arpad2> i thought so
<arpad2> :(
<well_laid_lawn> there might be something in ~/.config
<arpad2> also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt show any result
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> I'm listening:)
<well_laid_lawn> it doesn't go blank 'till you log in so in .config might be something - what I don't know
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> so in .config file is saved the refresh rate ?
<Sysi> it's a folder
<Sysi> with settings files and folders
<arpad2> so instead of 85 i should change to 75?
<arpad2> it might work?
<well_laid_lawn> worth a try
<arpad2> where colud i find that folder and file?
<ertu> Hi. I was giving xfce a try. While I was browsing through themes it crashed and now I can't log into xfce. Any ideas?
<mohit_> how to install vlc from apt-get
<Sysi> ertu: ctrl alt f1 and log in
<mohit_> will anyone help
<Sysi> mohit_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<mohit_> error___E: Couldn't find package vlc
<Sysi> what version of xubuntu?
<mohit_> version 10.04
<Sysi> you have internet connection?
<mohit_> yes and pplz specify what is difference between ubuntu,kubuntu and xubuntu
<Sysi> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mohit_> i am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS ..plz tell me how vlc install
<mohit_> Sysi: r u there?
<mohit_> Sysi: r u there?
<mohit_> Sysi: r u there?
<mohit_> Sysi: r u there?
<mohit_> Sysi: r u there?
<mohit_> Sysi: r u there?
<mohit_> Sysi: r u there?
<mohit_> will anyone help
<psycho_oreos> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<psycho_oreos> also...
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | mohit_
<ubottu> mohit_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Sysi> can you install other packages?
<mohit_> how i solve this pb
<mohit_> no i dont
<mohit_> does apt-get configure
<mohit_> i have proxy internet connection
<psycho_oreos> !proxy
<mohit_> i have configured bash.bashrc file
<psycho_oreos> !apt_proxy
<psycho_oreos> !apt-proxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<mohit_> ubottu: error___E: Couldn't find package apt-proxy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mohit_> so what to do
<psycho_oreos> !info apt-proxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy (source: apt-proxy): Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.37ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 79 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Sysi> i think that isn't solution now
<psycho_oreos> there's always google
<mohit_> close this channel
<Sysi> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<mohit_> who is the admin
<Sysi> ask #ubuntu-ops if you have something to complain about
<Sysi> i wonder if he tried that one behind my link
<psycho_oreos> apparently he did note something about his bashrc
<psycho_oreos> either way I can't and won't tolerate arrogant newbs
<Sysi> bad behaviour isn't good way to get help
<Sysi> food →
<capB> hey, how do I remove the "Home", "File System", and "Trash" icons from the desktop
<Sysi> right click → desktop preferences
<capB> thx
<capB> hey, I just installed the xubuntu updates off of a fresh install, and now ubuntu gives me a "Running in low graphics mode" error on startup, and compositing cannot be done, IE compiz doesn't work. According to the error, the Nvidia kernel module can't be found.
<capB> All of this was working before the updates
<Sysi> menu → system → drivers
<capB> ok
<capB> do you mean hardware drivers?
<Sysi> that
<Sysi> (i'm not using english xubuntu)
<capB> the same Nvidia driver(recommended) which was in use before is currently in use and active.
<capB> it says it cannot find the kernel module in the error.
<Sysi> try to take that driver off and install again
<capB> alright.
<jim__> hi to all
<jim__> i have two errors before login error no suitable mode found error unknown command terminal and after that it logins and then i dont have sound  i cant sound anything  i have broplem with my xorg .
<jim__> please help
<jim__> HELP ME
<jim__> :)
<brot> hi
<brot> jim__: what did you do before?
<jim__> in start up of machine it shows up mthe erors
<jim__> anu help please
<jim__> ?
<jim__> any?
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jim__> ok
<jim__> i have two errors before login error no suitable mode found error unknown command terminal and after that it logins and then i dont have sound  i cant sound anything  i have broplem with my xorg .HELP ME:)
<yotux> I have an error boot partition ran out of space
<yotux> how can I clean out some of the space,  I would have thought 100mb was enough space
<Arpad2> !kms
<Arpad2> my problem with blackscreen solved:)
<Guest4681> hola
<rumbert> Crystal is the only icon set i have discovered where I do not notice any missing icons.  Even Breathe is missing a stop icon.  Are there any others with coverage as complete?
<TheSheep> rumbert: tango
<TheSheep> rumbert: also, you can generate yourself a set with http://mejogid.ohallwebservices.com/site/index.php?q=node/1
 * rumbert looks
<TheSheep> hmm... it looks it's gotten old already
<rumbert> did not install and deb package missing
<rumbert> Makefile:8: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<TheSheep> yeah, looks like it's unmaintained and rotten already :(
<TheSheep> shame, I generated a nice icon set with it
<rumbert> I'm thinking of generating an icon set with 'cp -lr'  .  Would I need any fixed icons?
<rumbert> Type=Fixed
<rumbert> just need to create a theme with a huge Inherits value with a "," separated list.
<rumbert> No, that does not work perfectly
<rumbert> it did once i restarted apps.
#xubuntu 2011-07-18
<JeZ-l-Lee> copy and paste does not work too well in 11.04 - will this be fixed in 11.10 ?
<JeZ-l-Lee> currently can copy and paste to desktop - have to drag and drop the file
<JeZ-l-Lee> currently can't*
<GridCube> what kind of copy-paste? from where to where?
<GridCube> using thunar to cut folders and paste them on another place works perfectly, crossing cuts and pastes usually wont work
<GridCube> if you cut something on thunar it wont probably paste on nautilus
<beardygnome> GridCube: I thin k what JeZ-l-Lee is saying is that you can't cut in Thunar and paste on to the Desktop
<beardygnome> you have to drag/drop or paste into the /home/user/Desktop folder in Thunar
<Phalstaff> I just loaded xubuntu how do I configure the wireless connection?
<Phalstaff> The device was found I need to access it set up the connection stff
<charlie-tca> JeZ-l-Lee: no, it won't be fixed. You still won't be able to copy and paste to the desktop, but it works fine in thunar
<charlie-tca> Phalstaff: rightclick the network manager in the panel
<Phalstaff> okay:
<Phalstaff> Thank you charlie-tca ... I dont see the network manager.
<Phalstaff> is there a way to see what the interface is called?
<charlie-tca> it should look like two tv's in the panel, or maybe a quarter circle, I think
<charlie-tca> or a couple of plugs, maybe?
<charlie-tca> by usually right-clicking on the icon gives the name at the top
<Phalstaff> hmmm  i dont have it back later thanks!!
<rubyy> while i fsck sda6 . i t says bad magic number in super block while trying to re open . aborting journal on device sda6-8.    mapped to illega pblock.  abortin journal on dev.
<ikonia>  /remove rubyy I told you not to cross-post - the next time this gets progressed to Freenode
<shiinto> hi , am i right for community Xubuntu support? Cause my xubuntu gui crashed somehow
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TheSheep> shiinto: just ask your question, and if anybody knows the answer they will speak up
<shiinto> okay it's not so easy to write ;) ... soo my problem is i just booted my laptop and now i dont have any window borders
<TheSheep> ok, that mean xfwm4 crashed
<TheSheep> means
<Sysi> alt+F2 "xfwm4"
<shiinto> not easy to write, because the window behavior is also false. Ok i'll try this
<shiinto> ohh nice :) worked perfectly
<shiinto> thanks a lot. :) i will now reboot, do you think it will crash again?
<k_sze> What text editor in Xubuntu supports multiple encodings?
<TheSheep> k_sze: gvim
<TheSheep> and vim too
<k_sze> actually, I just found out that gedit does multiple encodings.
<ochosi> k_sze: i think medit can also do that
<Wizard> hai
<TheSheep> !hi | Wizard
<ubottu> Wizard: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Wizard> TheSheep, thanks, i've been here once or twice ;)
<Wizard> k, ubuntu xfcized
<jjjjjjjjj> fsf
<jjjjjjjjj> Freenode
<jjjjjjjjj> help me!
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jjjjjjjjj> please give me a key, shortcut that allows to change resolution?!
<charlie-tca> what is the version/release of Xubuntu?
<jjjjjjjjj> don't know, I think latest
<jjjjjjjjj> is there a hope?
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type    lsb_release -a
<jjjjjjjjj> I don't see a shit! I am writing on an a different pc, after I chabged resolution I cannot see a shit on linux pc!
<charlie-tca> We don't have a shortcut defined for 'display', but you can define one
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jjjjjjjjj> so I am lost
<charlie-tca> Did you try shutting the computer off completely and turning it back on
<jjjjjjjjj> yes
<jjjjjjjjj> still screen is black and white
<jjjjjjjjj> please help me
<charlie-tca> Without knowing what you did, it is very difficult to help you
<jjjjjjjjj> ok
<charlie-tca> black and white?
<charlie-tca> it lets you login?
<charlie-tca> it doesn't get to the login screen?
<jjjjjjjjj> I have changed resolution from 1024x768 and after that my screen went black and white. System is working fine, but I cannot change resolution as I don't see a ****. Is that a key they will change resolution? I cannot reinstall system as I have got too many files on it that I need.
<charlie-tca> it stops after bios checkss?
<charlie-tca> There is no magic key to change resolution, that I know of
<jjjjjjjjj> .........
<jjjjjjjjj> ............
<jjjjjjjjj> .....................
<jjjjjjjjj> .............................
<charlie-tca> stop that
<jjjjjjjjj> oh no!
<jjjjjjjjj> what will I do now?!?!?!
<charlie-tca> You are not doing anything to make it possible to help you
<jjjjjjjjj> I have so many important files on it!
<charlie-tca> changing resolution does not change the screen to black and white
<jjjjjjjjj> please help me....
<charlie-tca> when you restart the computer, what do you see?
<jjjjjjjjj> still black and white
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> sounds like the video went out completely, then. Maybe the video card is bad.
<jjjjjjjjj> I see loging screen and it is ok, i can see seveything, but after i am logged screen goes black and white
<jjjjjjjjj> loging screen can be seen correctly, after being logged screen goes to black and white
<jjjjjjjjj> help, please.......
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> jjjjjjjjj: press alt-f2     then write xterm and hit enter, then write xrandr -s 1024x768
<GridCube> and press enter
<jjjjjjjjj> thank you, will try it now
<jjjjjjjjj> hope it will do
<jjjjjjjjj> thank you!
<jjjjjjjjj> It works! I cannot say hot grateful I am!
<jjjjjjjjj> Thank you kind sir again!
<jjjjjjjjj> If you will ever need a kidney or liver just let me know!
<GridCube> jjjjjjjjj: now if you press xrandr alone you can see all the displays you can use
<GridCube> jjjjjjjjj: so you can -s the best resolution for your screen
<GridCube> and next time please be a little more patient :)
<jjjjjjjjj> thank you once again
<jjjjjjjjj> really, you did great!
<GridCube> you are welcome :) have a nice day
<jjjjjjjjj> Bye!
 * GridCube adds a star to his helping history
<charlie-tca> +1
<roy_> hey can anyone help me here installing open source drivers over fglrx?
<jnsl_> where can i disable the annoying window roll up thingy when i scroll ?
<ochosi> jnsl_: the "roll up thingy" is called "shade"
<ochosi> jnsl_: go to the menu > settings > settings editor > xfwm4 > general > mousewheel_rollup and set that to false
<jnsl_> ochosi thanks bud, i keep hitting the wheel when I'm hovering over windows apparently
<ochosi> jnsl_: and yeah, i see the irony of me saying that it's called shade (which it is called!) and the option being called rollup ;)
<jnsl_> haha ;)
<jnsl_> worked like a charm
<ochosi> yup
<JoshMcD> Has anyone had a problem with tumblerd using all available memory?
<JoshMcD> And all the swap?
<charlie-tca> what release?
<charlie-tca> I run Oneiric, and haven't seen that
<charlie-tca> oh, too late
<N3> Hey, I installed Xubuntu on my sisters computer, and when it starts up it gets this "low-level" shell (It says something about Busy-Box).
<N3> I just type exit and it works, but is there anyway to get rid of that
<charlie-tca> N3: did the install complete without errors?
<charlie-tca> Usually that means something did not finish
<N3> charlie-tca: yeah, AFAIK everything wen't to plan.
<N3> I've installed Ubuntu/Arch/DSL/BT5/Mint
<N3> I just told her to type "exit"
<N3> (which works, then it boots up normally)
<charlie-tca> and it goes to gdm then?
<N3> yeah
<charlie-tca> weird
<N3> strange how xubuntu uses gdm
<N3> I might put slim on there
<charlie-tca> Only times I have seen that, I did a new install on top and it worked
<charlie-tca> we are moving to lightdm for the next release
<N3> its a old ass computer
<N3> oh ok
<N3> Yeah I ditched Ubuntu after the 11.04 release
<N3> Xubuntu 11.04 is ok
<Guest54949> Quick launch panel question: All my launchers are crammed to the left end of the panel. How do I center them?
<charlie-tca> add a "separator" to the panel
<charlie-tca> on each end, and expand them. The launchers will be centered then
<Guest54949> Thank! I tried adding separators but overlooked the expand feature. It worked!
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<N3> o lawd
<charlie-tca> I don't think He did that
<joshmcd> anyone around?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> joshmcd: please ask your real question, all on one line if possible.
<charlie-tca> Since we are all volunteers here, we will answer if we can, and won't if we can not.
<joshmcd> have you ever had a problem with the thumbnail service? (tumblerd)
<charlie-tca> no
<joshmcd> It might have a memory leak? Is that something specific to xfce or is it more general?
<charlie-tca> !info tumbler
<ubottu> tumbler (source: tumbler): D-Bus thumbnailing service. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.21-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<charlie-tca> Looks like Xfce
<joshmcd> I think it may have been trying to thumbnail a 6gb jpeg 2000 file... it aquired 5gb of memory and all of the available swap
<joshmcd> i feel like i should tell someone
<joshmcd> Maybe the xfce forum?
<charlie-tca> file a bug
<charlie-tca> open a terminal, type     ubuntu-bug tumbler
<joshmcd> thanks
<Wizard> yo
<charlie-tca> yoyo
#xubuntu 2011-07-19
<number9> So there are a couple of programs that I can't get to stop launching on startup aninstall has been acting wonky lately and instead of trying to go through and fix it, I've decided I'd just re-install. Rip and repave, if you will.
<number9> ugh ignore that post sorry about that. What I meant to ask was this:So there are a couple of programs that I can't get to stop launching on startup and I was wondering where these might be configured, it isn't in the session and start up config menu
<snax> hi
<snax> I need athk5 (atheros wifi drivers), which packet in apt is that ?
<snax> err ath5k
<snax> is that hostapd? never heard of that in the form of a daemon.
<orngjce223> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<orngjce223> Try that?
<snax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) // Does that mean apt didn't install my packages ?
<gneral> hi all
<moxyr> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<FourTens> Is there any way to hide the arrow that shows hidden items in the notification tray / systray on the XFCE panel?
<GridCube> hide? or disable?
<FourTens> @GridCube: Either, I just don't want to see the arrow because the only things I have hidden are volume icons which are made redundant by the volume icon in the indicator panel.
<FourTens> It is a very minor issue, but if there is a way to disable it I'd be interested.
<GridCube> are you using 11.04?
<FourTens> Yes I am.
<GridCube> go to the panel, rigth clic and at the bottom there is a secundary "options" menu, (i dont know how its called on english), there you have "Propierties" and when you open the panel propierties the third tab is "items" there you should find the update manager
<FourTens> Update manager?
<ochosi> FourTens: i think i understand your problem. there is (to my knowledge) no way of hiding that arrow. and tbh it would also be a bit against the intended design
<FourTens> The applets I'm using are Notification Area, Indicator Plugin, Clock, Session Menu.
<ochosi> FourTens: what volume icons are you talking about specifically?
<FourTens> @Ochosi: Thank you for the reply.
<FourTens> That is what I suspected.
<FourTens> I'm talking about the "output volume" and "mic volume" controller.
<ochosi> a-ha, what programme puts them there?
<ochosi> i mean maybe there's a way of getting rid of the systray-icons on the programme-side (which would be the sensible way to do it imo)
<FourTens> "Sound Preferences"?
<ochosi> oh, you mean the sound-indicator?
<ochosi> or the mixer?
<ochosi> what specifically?
<FourTens> Here, I can take a screenshot.
<ochosi> good idea :)
<FourTens> Do you know if Ubuntu One allows you to publically link files like Dropbox?
<ochosi> sry, no clue, never used either of the two (maybe someone else here knows)
<GridCube> oh as you said the arrow i though you meant the update manager :/
<ochosi> :)
<FourTens> Okay ochosi
<FourTens> http://img.imgcake.com/panelpngpy.png
<ochosi> FourTens: hm, what on earth are those icons? i've never seen them before in a standard xubuntu setup
<FourTens> The red icons are the ones I want to remove. My solution was to "hide" them, but then there is an arrow.
<ochosi> yeah sure
<ochosi> i get that
<FourTens> Which icons are you refering to?
<ochosi> i mean: where do they come from? (the two red ones)
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu One does not actually well with Xubuntu
<FourTens> Well I'm not using Ubuntu One at the moment, I was just wondering about it because I was thinking about using it to upload the image since it would be convenient.
<FourTens> @ochosi: They come from "sound preferences"
<FourTens> That's what they link to anyway when you right click on them.
<GridCube> but when they appeared for the first time? after installing what?
<ochosi> FourTens: that must've been installed with some additional package. as long as i don't know what that is (pavucontrol? gnome-sound-preferences?) it's difficult to go any further
<FourTens> I'll check if gnome-sound-preferences is installed.
<ochosi> not sure that package is called like that, was mostly guessing :)
<FourTens> I think I found the culprit.
<XubuntuKris> will UNetbootin do what I think it does? Will it write a bootable OS to my usb drive?
<GridCube> yes
<ochosi> FourTens: so what was the source of problem/trayicons?
<FourTens> Thank you for the assistants ochosi.
<FourTens> I was able to remove the icons.
<FourTens> *assistance
<ochosi> how where you able? (out of curiosity)
<FourTens> There was a package installed called "indicator-applet"
<FourTens> That is meant for Gnome.
<ochosi> so which of the sound indicators is gone now? the two red ones or the green one?
<FourTens> The red ones, like I wanted.
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> interesting, never saw those two icons anywhere
<FourTens> The green one has both mic and output control along with Banshee media player control as well.
<FourTens> That is why I only wanted that one.
<ochosi> yeah, that's the package "indicator-sound"
<ochosi> that one i know ;)
<FourTens> Does anyone know if it is possible to use Emerald with XFWM instead of Compiz?
<GridCube> :D ochosi this one is for you
<orngjce223> Well, it's possible. If you're asking for implementation, the best I can do is punt you to someone else.
<ochosi> FourTens: yes, i just added an emerald theme to greybird, but you have to download it first, one sec i'll post the link
<FourTens> @Ochosi: Is greybird the name of the decorator XFWM has built in?
<ochosi> FourTens: no, the name of the default theme in xubuntu 11.04
<FourTens> Oh.
<ochosi> FourTens: if you want a matching emerald theme, i now have one :)
<ochosi> but obviously you can use *any* emerald theme
<FourTens> How do you do that?
<ochosi> you need to add a ppa to get emerald to work
<FourTens> I have emerald working.
<ochosi> ok
<FourTens> I already added the PPA.
<FourTens> I'm wondering how to use Emerald with XFWM instead of Compiz.
<FourTens> If it is possible.
<ochosi> that doesn't work
<charlie-tca> Don't you need compiz instead of xfwm4?
<FourTens> I don't know, that's why I'm asking.
<ochosi> emerald is a window-decorator, xfwm4 is a window-manager (which means it also decorates the windows)
<ochosi> so: compiz + emerald = window-manager
<ochosi> and: xfwm4 = window-manager
<GridCube> xfwm4+compiz = ?
<FourTens> And there is no way to replace the XFWM decorator with Emerald?
<GridCube> tried > emeral -r ¿?
<ochosi> FourTens: sure there is
<ochosi> GridCube: no, xfwm4 doesn't work with compiz, because it's a window *manager*, not just a decorator. compiz also manages windows (e.g. resizing, placement etc.)
<FourTens> @GridCube: emerald --replace only seems to work if Compiz is also running.
<ochosi> FourTens: you can add "emerald" in compizconfig-settings-manager to the "window-decoration" settings
<FourTens> I guess I'll just use Compiz then.
<FourTens> No reason to be picky really.
<ochosi> if you want the fancy effects, use compiz
<ochosi> you can also use metacity as a window-decorator instead of emerald
<FourTens> I don't want any fancy effects, just fancy borders.
<FourTens> That is why I was content with XFWM, but wanted Emerald.
<FourTens> But I can just disable most of the fancy stuff in Compiz, it seems pretty malleable.
<a7i3n> Anyone out there?
<a7i3n> ubottu?
<a7i3n> anyonne at all....
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
 * charlie-tca thinks there is no one here called "anyone", either
<likemindead> Yup.
<GridCube> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<charlie-tca> better is
<charlie-tca> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<charlie-tca> of course, to just talk to people, there is
<charlie-tca> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<likemindead> Heh.
<ushills> hi, does anyone know how to autohide the dock at the bottom of the screen with 11,04
<Sysi> right click on it → panel settings
<Sysi> set autohide
<Sysi> if it's set but fails, log out and back in
<ushills> Cheers thanks
<ushills> Does, anyone know why I keep getting the attached locale issues
<ushills> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ushills> Reading package lists... Done
<ushills> Building dependency tree
<ushills> Reading state information... Done
<ushills> The following packages will be upgraded:
<ushills>   gstreamer0.10-tools libgstreamer0.10-0
<ushills> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ushills> Need to get 0 B/786 kB of archives.
<ushills> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<ushills> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<ushills> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ushills> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ushills> 	LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en",
<ushills> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<likemindead> STOP.
<Sysi> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ushills> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647403/
<ushills> Sorry, keep getting the above and cannot resolve.
<ushills> Hi, how can I get to switch user with xubuntu 11.04, can only logout.
<likemindead> When you log out, you can switch users.
<likemindead> Xfce is different than GNOME, Unity, etc.
<charlie-tca> You can add the "xfswitch-plugin" in Synaptic Package Manager, then add it to the panel
<charlie-tca> It will allow user switching without logging out
<ushills> unfortunately that just logs me out, as i discovered:)
<charlie-tca> File a bug then, it should not be doing that
<charlie-tca> You can file it using        ubuntu-bug xfswitch-plugin
<ushills> Okay, just wondered if anyone else had it, will drop onto launchpad
<charlie-tca> I don't use it often, myself.
<ushills> Do you I log it on launchpad
<charlie-tca> Yes, please
<charlie-tca> If you open a terminal and type       ubuntu-bug xfswitch-plugin      and hit enter, it will file the bug in launchpad, by opening firefox
<charlie-tca> That gets all the information with the bug, except what happended
<ushills> Cheers done it
<charlie-tca> Thank you, ushills
<ushills> Can anyone tell me how to get to the settings for keyboard layout switching shortcuts
<GridCube> ?
<charlie-tca> not sure, maybe Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, layout tab
<charlie-tca> but that may not even be close to what you need
<charlie-tca> :(
<charlie-tca> !behelpful | charlie-tca
<ubottu> charlie-tca, please see my private message
<ushills> Hi, is there a way to manage the applications menu list in xubutu similar to gnome in ubuntu
<ushills> I have some old items on there that no longer exist.
<Sysi> alacarte works
<ushills> do i enter that in a terminal, its not currently installed
<ushills> PS i'm using xfce
<beardygnome> you will need to install it first
<beardygnome> are you comfortable with installing software in xubuntu (i don't want to appear patronising)?
<ushills> yep, been using ubuntu since 2004 and CLI.  It want to install loads of gnome dependancies, do I need these or can I use --without-recommends
<beardygnome> recommended packages shouldn't be needed in order to run the application, so i would say that you can ignore them
<beardygnome> (or you could just install the lot then remove it one you are done)
<ushills> thanks --no-install-recommends worked.
<ushills> Next question, I have loads of old applications under other that no longer exist, is there a conf file I can delete and have xfce rebuild the menu.
<charlie-tca> look in ~/.local/applications
<charlie-tca> if they are in there, delete them
<ushills> Also, my screensaver defaults to xscreensaver following a try of lubuntu, what is the default I should install.
<charlie-tca> xscreensaver
<beardygnome> i prefer gnome-screensaver myself
<beardygnome> but there isn't one that you *should* install - you're free to use any (or none) that you like :-)
<ushills> so xscreensaver is the default?
<beardygnome> yes (i think - i switched it for gnome-screensaver ages ago and haven't done a full reinstall since)
<ushills> regarding the menu, with gnome if you delete the folder .gconf it resets your desktops is there a similar method with xfce
<beardygnome> ~/.config/xfce4/ contains a lot of settings
<beardygnome> you could delete all of that, or just bits
<beardygnome> e.g deleting ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ should reset your panel#
<ushills> Okay, i'll rename it first.
<beardygnome> that was my next comment :-)
<ushills> Cheers guys deleting .config/xfce4 changed a few things:-D
#xubuntu 2011-07-20
<sreekar> hello
<sreekar> anyoine has a solution as how to install the broadcom drivers in ubuntu 11.04/
<charlie-tca> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest70950> hello
<Guest70950> looking for help please
<ball> Guest70950: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Guest89512> how do i get higher resolutions?
<madnick> Guest89512: do you have the proper drivers?
<Guest89512> I doudt it, how do I check...tried installing from nvidia but not sure how to make it work what to do
<madnick> Is it a new installation?
<madnick> You could check restricted drivers
<madnick> Go to the menu -> system -> additional drivers
<Guest89512> where is menu? lol
<madnick> Is it a command line install?
<Guest89512> got it
<madnick> oh
<Guest89512> no its not command line
<Guest89512> im just prety new
<madnick> :)
<Guest89512> once i get to aditional drivers then what?
<madnick> Check if there are any from nvidia there
<madnick> I guess they want you to enter your root passw
<Guest89512> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system?
<madnick> Hm, okay
<madnick> Well, you said you had downloaded the drivers?
<Guest89512> I may have
<madnick> Okay, i guess its a sh script?
<Guest89512> I went to nvidia and download what i thought were the drivers
<madnick> okay
<Guest89512> saved em to cmp but dont know how to use them
<madnick> open a terminal
<madnick> and cd to the location where the drivers was downloaded
<madnick> probably cd ~/Downloads
<Guest89512> I used to code a littel in HS but Im totaly new to this terinal thing
<madnick> :)
<Guest89512> I'm glad you're happy, becuase seems like not too many ppl want to help
<Guest89512> what does cd meen?
<madnick> change directory
<madnick> when you are in downloads (if the drivers are located there)
<madnick> type: chmod +x NV then press TAB to get the fullname
<madnick> press enter
<Guest89512> ok is this in terminal or gui
<madnick> terminal
<madnick> you could go it with gui
<Guest89512> terminal says there is no such file or directory that is downloads or download
<madnick> but its just faster to do it in the terminal
<Guest89512> Im in gui file downloads
<madnick> Guest89512: did you type ~/Downloads?
<Guest89512> and i have this file
<Guest89512> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.19.run
<madnick> ok
<madnick> right click it
<madnick> Properties
<Guest89512> ok
<madnick> set it to executable in permissions i guess
<madnick> wait
<madnick> Guest89512: do this
<madnick> right click in the folder
<madnick> "open terminal"
<madnick> that'll open a terminal in that folder
<madnick> then type chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.19.run
<Guest89512> my syntax was off before by the way...had it open in original terminal
<madnick> oh
<madnick> after you did that
<madnick> you can install the drivers by typing
<madnick> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.19.run
<Guest89512> hmmm maybe I messed something up
<madnick> what happened?
<Guest89512> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.19.run
<madnick> thats correct
<Guest89512> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<Guest89512> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$ chmod +x
<Guest89512> chmod: missing operand after `+x'
<Guest89512> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$ chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.19.run
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$ ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.19.run
<Guest89512> bash: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.19.run: No such file or directory
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$ ^C
<madnick> ok
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$
<madnick> you typed the wrong name
<madnick> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.19.run
<madnick> wait
<madnick> Guest89512: to get the right name
<madnick> You can type NV then press tab
<madnick> and the fullname will pop up
<madnick> also type
<madnick> sudo ./NV and tab
<madnick> after that
<Guest89512> I feel dumb
<madnick> no its alot to take in
<madnick> This is just a one time thing
<madnick> :)
<Guest89512> so under downloads in terminal
<Guest89512> type what?
<madnick> ok
<madnick> type chmod +x NV then press tab and then enter
<Guest89512> ok
<madnick> ok
<madnick> now type
<madnick> sudo ./NV then tab
<madnick> and enter
<Guest89512> ok
<madnick> is it installing?
<Wizard> hi!
<madnick> hi
<Guest89512> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<Guest89512> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$ chmod +x
<Guest89512> chmod: missing operand after `+x'
<Guest89512> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$ chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.19.run
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$ ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.19.run
<Guest89512> bash: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-275.19.run: No such file or directory
<Wizard> o_O
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$ ^C
<Guest89512> jackal@ubuntuxubtuntutest1:~/Downloads$
<madnick> ok
<Guest89512> shit
<Guest89512> it says I some warning
<madnick> The problem is
<madnick> you are typing chmod +x then enter
<madnick> its supposed to be on the same line
<madnick> and you forgot sudo
<Wizard> what's going on?
<madnick> let me paste for you
<madnick> exactly what to type
<Guest89512> FNG here
<madnick> I am a bit concerned that it says that the nvidia file does not exist
<madnick> Guest89512: if you type ls
<madnick> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<madnick> type ls and copy the output to that website
<Guest89512> ok
<madnick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648016/
<madnick> That is all you should have to do btw
<madnick> Perhaps there may be a problem with X running, but I dont think it will, but long ago since i did this
<Guest89512> it says i dont have an nvidia gpu supported by 275
<Guest89512> somehting somtehing
<madnick> Sure you downloaded the correct drivers?
<Guest89512> no
<madnick> okay
<madnick> Do you know what your card is called?
<madnick> dpkg --list | grep -i nvidia
<Guest89512> nvidia 240M
<madnick> okay
<madnick> is your computer 64 or 32bit?
<Guest89512> 64
<madnick> http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/275.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.19.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<madnick> download that
<Guest89512> im runnign windows 7, and I got xbuntu and this chat running in a virtual box
<madnick> oh
<madnick> then
<madnick> lol :P
<madnick> Just ppress
<madnick> Ctrl+D
<madnick> install guest additions
<madnick> and you can resize to whatever resolution you want :)
<madnick> Ctrl+G perhaps, something like that
<madnick> lemme check
<Guest89512> what?
<Guest89512> and that file you sent me to is the one i had before
<madnick> Yes, i noticed
<madnick> but since you got virtualbox
<madnick> Just click on "Devices" in the menu, and "install guest additions"
<madnick> and you will be fine
<madnick> No need to get "real drivers"
<madnick> since its not using your graphics card in that way
<Guest89512> ok im in install guest additions now what lols...I'd spend time looking but i gotta go to work tommorow
<madnick> Well
<madnick> after guest additions is installed
<madnick> you will be able to resize the window by just dragging it
<madnick> to any resolution
<madnick> and fullscreen
<Guest89512> I opened up guest additions and there are like 10 files
<Guest89512> and they are all locked
<madnick> Well, there is a file called something "Linux" and 64 bits right?
<Guest89512> no
<Guest89512> theres solaris
<Guest89512> wait
<Guest89512> there is a linux aditon no 64 bit tho
<madnick> okay
<madnick> now open a terminal in there, by right clicking :P
<Guest89512> ok
<madnick> sudo bash ./VBoxLinux*
<madnick> now after this, you will need to reboot, but after that, you are done! :)
<madnick> reboot the virtual machine that is
<Guest89512> thanks
<Guest89512> are there a lot of people like me?
<Guest89512> Hey, and how do I change my name from guest?
<madnick> in Xubuntu?
<madnick> Well
<Guest89512> ya
<Guest89512> please no terminal
<madnick> Are your account called guest?
<madnick> did you name it guest?
<madnick> or do you meean on IRC?
<Guest89512> irc
<madnick>  /nick Name
<madnick> :)
<well> dam it worked that time
<somethingelse> cool
<somethingelse> so restart os in virtual box or whole virutal box?
<madnick> just the OS
<somethingelse> Bye bye
<madnick> bye :)
<k_sze> Does anybody know how to configure samba in Natty so it can be accessed from a Mac?
<k_sze> I've tried to configure samba using gadmin-samba
<madnick> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-do-i-connect-a-mac-os-x-machine-to-a-samba-share/173
<k_sze> But Mac OS X just tells me 'Connection failed' and 'There was an error connecting to the server "192.168.0.11". Check the server name or IP address, and then try again.'
<k_sze> madnick: same result
<Wizard> is there any avachi gui tool?
<Wizard> seems no :D
<Wizard> k_sze, have you tried setting up proper configurations by hand?
<MJBrune> how can I tell the mixer to use the speakers not the headphones?
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<MJBrune> well_laid_lawn: doesn't do much
<MJBrune> well_laid_lawn: it still doesn't let me pick the output
<k_sze> The File Manager in Xubuntu doesn't have a search function. o.O
<madnick> catfish
<k_sze> hmm
<ochosi> is anyone here using compiz with emerald?
 * ochosi is looking for a tester
<Wizard> ochosi, nope, nobody is :>
<ochosi> Wizard: i'll ask again in ~10hrs, then i'll get people from other timezones ;)
<Wizard> ok, i'm in CEST - fyi
<artvir> hello
<artvir> one question: does the xubuntu 11.04 cd iso contain openoffice?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu used gnumeric and abiword instead of the openoffice/libreoffice suite
<artvir> anything powerpoint-like?
<charlie-tca> not by default, no
<charlie-tca> you can install openoffice if you want it,
<charlie-tca> it is in the repositories
<artvir> ok... thank you
<GridCube> artvir: there is also a powerpoint viewer on the repositories, no need to install the whole open office for it
<cpx> hi there
<Josesordo> hello
<TheSheep> !hi | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Baltazaar> when I resize some application windows, like the xfce-terminal, my screen gets big black square in the top left corner, like this: http://www.mentalhub.com/snaps/after.png
<Baltazaar> Just found out it is a known bug with the Nvidia drivers
<charlie-tca> so, it would really be better not to ask in multiple channels at one time
<xubuntu043> is there a keyboard shortcut to change screen resolution ?
<installingXUbunt> what does it mean when linux cant enumerate USB port
<installingXUbunt> unable to enumerate USB device Port 5
<charlie-tca> Hello, GridCube
<GridCube> hello charlie-tca :)
<GridCube> i think i will upgrade my system to 11.04
<GridCube> but i really don't want to reconfigure things again :/
<GridCube> and i don't want to use firefox 4/5/6
<Sysi> why? :o
<Sysi> FF 3.6 is slooowww
<GridCube> i disagree
<Sysi> have you compared it to anything besides IE 8?
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> I havent used IE since like 00
<Sysi> (IE 9 is actually pretty good)
<charlie-tca> ff 4 seemed fine to me. This 6.0 in Oneiric is not quite right, but I can't put a finger on why
<GridCube> (motion to move this to offtopic)
#xubuntu 2011-07-21
<pol> hi
<orngjce223> Hi
<pol> anyone here? :)
<orngjce223> Are you here to ask a question or do you just want to shoot the breeze? :v
<pol> I think it's kind of sad to come here only to ask questions
<orngjce223> Heh
<pol> but yes, I have a question
<orngjce223> Cool. Fire away.
<pol> after 7 months of running really smoth
<pol> my greybird theme messed up
<pol> on a reboot
<pol> And I have everything like the default installation, I mean, I just installed a xubuntu on a VM just to check
<pol> and it's exactly the same setup
<pol> but the window decorators are different, and I noticed the font changed by itself
<orngjce223> Find the config files on the VM and copy them over all your config files by yourself, you might've gotten some subtle corruption? Or change it back manually
<pol> the thing is, everything I can see is the same on the configs
<pol> but then, visually, it isn't
<orngjce223> Weird.
<pol> yes, really weird
<orngjce223> You could ask #xfce about the structure of the config files and which exact ones you're going to need to fool with
<pol> I mean, I don't consider myself a newbie but c'mon, I haven't found a reason for this change
<pol> nor updates, nor anything
<charlie-tca> and you have restarted, and it did not change.
<pol> exactly
<charlie-tca> Had to be an update to the video card, xorg, or something
<pol> I can provide some screenshots
<pol> I fixed all I could but the window decorators, for the same theme -greybird- are different
<pol> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/9036/55200890.png
<pol> if you want to check
<pol> oh god
<pol> this is just a facepalm for me
<pol> window decorator > style
<pol> the thing is, why did it change by itself
<pol> well, thanks for your time, and have a nice day/night
<pol> cheers mate
<Doyle> Hi Folks. When new windows open, the top of them appear under the top panel. To move them I have to right-click on the panel entry and select 'move'. Is there a way to prevent windows from opening in this space?
<gusnan> Doyle, not what you are asking for, but: you can probably move the windows by holding down alt, and dragging them too.
<orngjce223> Then don't have a top panel. :v
<gusnan> Doyle, I correct myself, my tip doesn't seem to work on xubuntu for some reason...
<orngjce223> Oh no, it works just fine, gusnan
<Doyle> Thanks gusnan
<gusnan> ah, then its my virtualbox that catches my alt pressing before it gets to the WM...
<Doyle> The problem is that the area where you'd normally click on to drag a window, the window title area, is hidden by the top panel... Not having a top panel is not an option for me.
<Doyle> gusnan: install Guest Additions
<gusnan> will do! :) Thanks Doyle
<charlie-tca> Doyle: try this:  Alt+F2, xfwm4 &
<charlie-tca> see if that fixes it
<Doyle> RDP is over Terminal Services... Why is it that some applications can't be installed over TS?
<carcinogen75> hello! I have a problem. When i double click on the header of window, it's not maximizing. I have checked this options and it's ON. What can i d0, or its a bug?
<Sysi> click over exactly one pixel
<Sysi> it's easier if you do it very fast
<Sysi> I think there're planning to fix that
<carcinogen75> ouh!! i must click very very fast)) thx it works
<Phalstaff> I am learning to write program (for my own amusement) can someone explain the basics of terminal emulators?
<TheSheep> they emulate hardware terminals. the end.
<lv_> just wanted to say thanks for a good OS image guys you rock
<dazz> buonasera!! :D
<cYmen> re
<cYmen> I'm having trouble with some pdfs, they look fine in acroread but in evince and okular most characters are replaced by little boxes.
<cYmen> Any idea what font package I should install or something?
<GridCube> cYmen: do you have wine installed on your system?
<martingust> Hello people, I have some serious trouble getting the sound to work on my machine. I have two sound cards installed and want to use the second card (1,7) as default. Have tried multiple guides etc.but nothing seems to work. Does anyone know anything about this?? Could really use some help...
<cYmen> GridCube: no
<charlie-tca> martingust: is there a reason to keep both cards installed? Just remove the one you aren't using
<martingust> Would this solve the problem though?
<GridCube> cYmen: oh, i was reading that evince has problems sometimes if wine install different fonts on the system, you should check what font (or font family) the pdf is calling for and see if you have one installed
<charlie-tca> won't know without trying, I guess
<cYmen> GridCube: hm...any ideas how to do that?
<GridCube> martingust: you have an integrated sound card that you don't want to use? if yes then you should be able to disable it from the BIOS
<cYmen> I have no clue how to extract such information from a pdf. :)
<GridCube> cYmen: open the pdf and go to see its propierties from inside acroread
<GridCube> it should tell you
<GridCube> (i haven't actually used acroread on linux since like a long time ago so i don't remember the menus but it should tell you)
<cYmen> :)
<cYmen> it crashes when I try to go to the fonts tab ;)
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> cYmen: you should probably ask on irc://irc.gnome.org/evince
<martingust> I have checked BIOS and there was no option to disable it there... Anyway I'm pretty sure that disabling one of the sound cards won't solve the problem. I have been looking trough some guides and I think that I just need to tell alsa or pulse audio or to use the right device on the right card in some configuration file or trough a  probe mask or similar... Unfortunately none of the guides work for me...
<cYmen> GridCube: maybe, yeah
<cYmen> thanks!
<GridCube> cYmen: sorry for not being of better help, hope it solves
<martingust> I can get sound too play using: aplay -d hw:1,7 sound.wav
<GridCube> martingust: when i used a two audio setup back in the day the only way i found to use the pci card was disabling it from the BIOS, either way it just failed everytime
<martingust> I just can't get this device to be the standard sound output for the system. So sound works, I just have to get the system to use it...  Any who any how, I guess I'll just keep googeling..
<GridCube> martingust: have already read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards  ¿?
<martingust> Just had a look,  and my computer is brand new so I don't think that the sound cards are to old to be detected etc. As i said, both cards are detected and are also working fine, I just need to figure out how to tell the system which device on what card to use.
<martingust> In Ubuntu there is an option in the sound preferences to choose both wich card and which device to use, there is no such option in xubuntu sound options.
<martingust> I can just choose Alsa (Nvidia)
<GridCube> martingust: maybe trying this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-564006/#post2942716
<GridCube> martingust: or this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6017950&postcount=2
<martingust> Actually this post describes my problem precisely: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668737
<martingust> Everything in the guide works perfectly until I create the probe mask, the probe mask I create does not work for me...
<martingust> Actually found another solution now, will try this; http://www.piggott.me.uk/blog/2011/03/26/how-to-make-pulseaudio-work-with-nvidia-hdmi-audio-outputs-under-fedora-and-ubuntu/
<GridCube> have you already read the 11 pages of the previous link?
<martingust> Woooooooohooooooooo! It works! :)
<GridCube> .D
<GridCube> :D
<martingust> Thanks for your help anyway, always appreciated!
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> would you mind to write how did you do it?
<GridCube> even on a pastebin will be enough and helpful for other people eventually
<martingust> Just followed this guide, it tells you how to let pulseaudio know what device to use as standard: http://www.piggott.me.uk/blog/2011/03/26/how-to-make-pulseaudio-work-with-nvidia-hdmi-audio-outputs-under-fedora-and-ubuntu/
<GridCube> ok :) thank you that makes easier to keep a record of q&a's
<SATAv2> can someone help me install microsoft visual c++ runtime library with wine/winetricks I need it really bad for an important program :/
<Sysi> .NET programs are run with mono
<Sysi> !mono
<Sysi> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in natty
<SATAv2> so what do i doo.
<likemindead> Try >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerUsersProgramming
<Sysi> install mono-runtime or something like that
<SATAv2> but its c++ not c
<Unit193> !info mono-runtime
<ubottu> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7-5ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1223 kB, installed size 3540 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc ppc64 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<SATAv2> well I installed it and it still doesn't work :P
<Unit193> You may also need libmono-winforms2.0-cil
<SATAv2> a package?
<Unit193> Yes. You are trying to run a GUI program?
<SATAv2> yes
<SATAv2> exe
<SATAv2> that is the ONLY problem I have with it
<SATAv2> i dont need to install anything via winetricks?
<Unit193> Shouldn't
<Unit193> I only know of one program to get it to fully work do you need to do that
<SATAv2> still error :/
<SATAv2> visual c++ runtim libmono-winforms2.0-cirrore library runtime e
<SATAv2> ahg
<SATAv2> stupid keyboard
<SATAv2> microsoft visual c++ runtime library runtime error
<Unit193> There should be a mono -v program.exe  switch to get more info, I could be wrong
<SATAv2> _the assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded it should have been installed in the directory
<SATAv2> :p
<Unit193> Baaa. This VC++/Mono stuff is never easy... run    sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -l |grep mono |pastebinit      to install pastebinit and paste what mono libs you have installed to pastebin
<SATAv2> hih
<SATAv2> huh
<MaxDamage> Hey. I'm experiencing bad sound quality with my Asus Xonar DG. It works flawlessly under Windows 7, but I can't get proper output in Xubuntu.
<|Slacker|_> hello there
<|Slacker|_> is there a way to make xubuntu a bit faster? I installed it on my netbook and it's slow and heavy :( even ubuntu with unity runs smoother
<charlie-tca> did you install Xubuntu from the Xubuntu cd, or on top of Ubuntu?
<|Slacker|_> from the cd
<charlie-tca> which version?
<|Slacker|_> I'm running it in a vm now and after the update it's running better but in my netbook it runs slower than another distro with kde, it shouldn't be like that , right?
<|Slacker|_> i'm running 11.04
<cris> damn...got disconnected
<charlie-tca> are the distros are running in vm?
<charlie-tca> or, xubuntu is in a vm in Ubuntu?
<cris> I have xubuntu in my vm under win
<cris> but yesterday in installed it on my netbook and it sucked big time
<cris> :/
<cris> when I finally thought I'v efound a decent xfce 4.8 distro :(
<cris> in my opinion this version is the best ever when it comes to looks and organization, but unfortunatelly isn't working well with my netbook
<Sysi> if you open terminal and run 'top' is there any process eating lots of cpu?
<cris> lemme see
<cris> apparently not
<cris> hmmm it's running well in the VM and wirth only 680 mb of memory...strange....my netbook has 2gb of ram
<cris> I'll give it another try later on tonight
<Sysi> what netbook?
<cris> I have a philco one....it's sold only in brazil, it's 2 years old already, atom n270
<cris> well...gotta go to work...I'll deal with that later, thanks everyone
<shiinto> hi, certain tray icons on my task panel arent visible. E.g. Opera and !power-manager. what can i do?
<shiinto> (but i can do right-click on the panel and the specific dropdownmenu appears correctly)
#xubuntu 2011-07-22
<Derpadong> Anyone alive?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<GridCube> /query anyone
<Derpadong> Just asking
<Derpadong> Its been dead every time I come in here
<Anyone> Oh, hi.
<GridCube> XD
<Derpadong> Lol
<Derpadong> Where is the default themes file?
<knome> /usr/share/themes/greybird, if you are using the latest xubuntu
<orngjce223> /usr/share/themes/ (stuff) mostly
<Derpadong> Thank you.
<Guest82019> how do I play WMV files?
<GridCube> install gstreamer
<Hurray> just google that and install? or how?
<GridCube> no use the software center
<GridCube> or synaptic
<knome> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> you dont need google
<GridCube> what knome said
<Hurray> cool, Im Dling now thanks
<Hurray> I'm really new to linux, why do you all use xubuntu?
<knome> it's quite light, it's pretty conservative with xfce, and easily configurable
<Hurray> what is xfce?
<knome> xfce is the desktop environment in xubuntu
<Hurray> interesting
<Hurray> and do you use this as your main OS?
<knome> yes, exclusively
<Hurray> cool
<Hurray> you ever get a virus?
<knome> no, there is pretty much no viruses in linux, and even those will need you to do something sub-optimal, that is, inserting your root/sudo password in a wrong spot
<Hurray> is there any way to check your system for viruses?
<knome> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 123 kB, installed size 592 kB
<Hurray> !tahnks for all the info and help
<ubottu> Hurray: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> no problem, have fun with xubuntu
<Hurray> hhm, when I go to a website....and clcik a wmv link/file it doesn't open, what do I do?
<GridCube> it should play using the totem plugin
<GridCube> you do need the restricted extras to be installed
<knome> or if not, use the mozilla-mplayer package
<Hurray> sudo apt-install totem?
<GridCube> (as a last option you could try the vlc plugin, but i don't really know if thats a good idea)
<GridCube> Hurray, totem should be already installed on your system
<Hurray> so how do i make totem work?
<GridCube> you just need to end installing the restricted extras as knome said to you earlier
<GridCube> open a termina and write:
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> then put your password
<Hurray> I did that
<Hurray> installed it
<Hurray> agreed to EULA
<Hurray> hmm this is the last thing in terminal
<Hurray> Setting up icedtea6-plugin (6b21.1~20110420-0ubuntu1.1) ...
<Hurray> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<Hurray> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<knome> Hurray, did you try restarting your browser?
<Hurray> yes
<Hurray> should i try gstreamer?
<Hurray> hmm looks like its already installed
<knome> yeah, it should work.
<knome> which browser are you using?
<Hurray> firfox
<knome> i'm out of ideas for now and it's also already 5am... :)
<Hurray> thx
<Hurray> peace
<knome> if you hang out long enough, i'm sure someone who can help you will come online
<knome> good luck and have fun
<alazare619> i dont have the shared folders icon under system im trying to share a few folders on a smb network any ideas?
<Derpadong> How do you add a theme to xfce and use it?
<orngjce223> You download the theme folder and stick it in /usr/share/themes
<Derpadong> and then?
<orngjce223> Then it shows up in Appearance properties and you can add it
<orngjce223> the theme has to be properly formed of course
<orngjce223> But it works
<David-A> orngjce223: alternatively you can place the theme folder in /home/[username]/.themes/ (does not require sysprivileges and remains after a reinstall)
<orngjce223> Ah
<orngjce223> 's cool
<orngjce223> That's where I put it when I didn't have /home/[username] to work with though
<David-A> * orngjce223, i mean Derpadong
<orngjce223> (which is, making a Remastersys-based distro via /etc/skel)
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> 's fine
<Derpadong> So which one will show it in themes?
<David-A> orngjce223: ok, thats just different ways of maintaining a config over reinstalls. I tend to do have as much adaptions as possible in /home, and let the system be as much distro default as possiple (plus installed packages).
<orngjce223> Mmhm
<orngjce223> Derpadong, either will work
<orngjce223> .themes is if you back up /home, scattering your own files across the filesystem is rather less maintainable but I do it.
<JumbiShrimp> Anyone any good at configuring display drivers in xubuntu?
<David-A> Used to be, not any more, but shot, whats the problem?
<David-A> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JumbiShrimp> I have a Dell inspiron 2600 laptop.. 128 meg of ram and i'm trying to run a low resource intensive GUI. But I cannot get it to display video.. I have tried following instructions that deal with the I810 chipset
<David-A> JumbiShrimp: When playing video, do you get a blank window, or an error message? Sound? What instructions did you use? (Web-address?)
<JumbiShrimp> David: It will just give me a white screen with no output.. Audio works but i cannot see what i'm doing... http://life-of-brian.com/2009/12/installing-ubuntu-linux-on-a-dell-inspiron-2600/
<David-A> Will you get a consol (full screen terminal) if you press Control+Alt+F1? From there you can login and look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if X had trouble initiating? Especially when loading driver "i810" or "intel". (Just a hunch, I dont really know what the problem is)
<JumbiShrimp>  Well it ends in "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<David-A> JumbiShrimp: can you find the log lines where it loads drivers (intel or i810) if a driver is missing?
<JumbiShrimp> This is what i found "(II) LoadModule: "intel"
<JumbiShrimp> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<JumbiShrimp> dlopen: libpciaccess.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JumbiShrimp> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<JumbiShrimp> (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
<JumbiShrimp> "
<David-A> for xubuntu 10.04 "intel_drv.so" is in package "xserver-xorg-video-intel", have you installed that package?
<JumbiShrimp> Let me download that
<David-A> JumbiShrimp: download? no, install! (you know apt-get, synaptic, or software center)
<JumbiShrimp> sorry thats what i meant
<David-A> David-A: good :)  i'm a bit jumpy, will soon go to sleep
<David-A> and talking to my self
<David-A> again
<JumbiShrimp> lol, well it seems that it has made no differance.. same problem same thing in the log file
<JumbiShrimp> Thanks for all the help.. I must be off to bed
<Derpadong> Danr you and your theming lol
<Derpadong> Darn
<ushills> hi how can I change the screesaver that xubuntu uses, I've installed gnome-screensaver but can't see how to activate it
<ushills> anyone?
<carcinogen75> you must not use gnome utils if you using XFCE
<carcinogen75> go to XFCE control panel. there is a screensaver icon
<carcinogen75> use it to configure
<knome> gone already
<carcinogen75> ouh =(
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> how to set vlc as default music player?
<tdignan> So in the regular ubuntu distro, a utility is included that allows you to exceed 100% volume with pulseaudio (increasing the amplitude)
<tdignan> but I cannot find that tool in xubuntu.. I don't really care whether I have it, but I need to amplify the volume, it's way too quiet
<tdignan> how can I adjust the pulseaudio master above 100%?
<charlie-tca> That tool could be installed, but have to find out the name and install it yourself.
<charlie-tca> I do not know what it is.
<tdignan> yeah, I know how to install packages :( my problem is the same as yours.
<tdignan> No idea what it's called.
<charlie-tca> Try pavucontrol, but I don't think that is the same tool
<tdignan> yeah, I am installing it
<tdignan> thanks man.
<tdignan> won't let me exceed 100%...
<tdignan> hmm
<GridCube> tdignan: try the gnome sound thing
<tdignan> GridCube: what is it called?
<tdignan> I don't want to pull in all of gnome.
<tdignan> That's why I'm using xubuntu :/
<tdignan> I don't like unity ,or gnome 3.
<GridCube> no its the gnome sound configuration
<tdignan> well, except for on my netbook ;)
<GridCube> i can't recall its name :(
<tdignan> i'll check on my netbook later.
<orngjce223> The way I would solve that problem is by installing a software amp and then using JACK to send everything through it, but /that/ is not a solution since it requires extensive configuration and real-time kernel.
<tdignan> i think i'm going to buy some better headphones/speakers ;)
<tdignan> cross-platform solution
<orngjce223> Hehe
<orngjce223> Yes, or a hardware amp
<orngjce223> But again, not a solution since I work with "semi pro" audio and you probably won't
<GridCube> tdignan: try gnome-volume-control
<philipballew> whats the package i need to uninstall to have my desktop boot into the cli and i login that way and type startx for xface to go to town
<charlie-tca> um, probably lightdm
<charlie-tca> or gdm
<philipballew> alright. seemes easy enough
<charlie-tca> good luck with startx, usually with Xfce, you want to use startxfce4 to get all the pieces starting
<philipballew> oh, i can type that. haha
<charlie-tca> anything, yup
#xubuntu 2011-07-23
<Xubuntu922> tag zusammen
<Xubuntu922> keiner da?
<Xubuntu922> kann nicht sein
<tuxsavvy> bitte spreche sie Englisch ^^
<tuxsavvy> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Xubuntu922> F**k my english is
<Xubuntu922> how ever thx
<jnsl_> how can i stop compiz temporary? switch dosent work
<Sysi> jnsl_: xfwm4 --replace
<jnsl_> thanks =)
<philipballew> has anybody has xubuntu 11.04 freeze on them randomly?
<eris0xff> ahhh.... must .. . make ... unity ... go ... away ...
<eris0xff> hi
<eris0xff> whats the official install instructions to go from brand new vanilla 11.04 to xubuntu ?    is it as simple as 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' and wait?
<eris0xff> sorry that looked weird
<eris0xff> I turned off unity on new 11.04 install
<eris0xff> I turned off compositing in xorg.conf
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<eris0xff> Now vanilla gnome is screwing up its window edge drawing (sheesh)
<eris0xff> So I just want to move over xfce4 (Xubuntu).  Whats the quickest way?  Just 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'?
<Sysi> and choose xfce on login screen
<eris0xff> ok looking at nice apt-get command right now
<eris0xff> why god oh why can't they "if it aint broke, dont fix it"
<Sysi> "new" isn't synonym for "bad"
<philipballew> they thought it was broke
<eris0xff> you mean gnome?
<philipballew> yeah
<Sysi> ubuntu doesn't have new gnome but I prefer unity over it actually
<eris0xff> well unity aint exactly the cats meyow
<Sysi> unity is kind of bugsy, 2D is better for what I've heard
<eris0xff> hell either replace gnome with xubuntu or go full latte and install kubuntu
<Sysi> I'd like unity-style menu and nock and globalmenu but *buntu didn't like my hardware
<eris0xff> I assume that the pure xfce command leaves the relevant gtk libs intact (well installing xubuntu in either case will bring them back)
<eris0xff> yeah -- im installing for xbmc
<eris0xff> if there were a more minimal window mgr than xfce4 that used gtk or qt I'd use that
<eris0xff> I used to use the super minimal window mgrs but they didn't have support for the most basic font and rendering gizmos
<eris0xff> here goes
<eris0xff> I assume I can do this with X still running?
<eris0xff> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libstlport4.6ldbl'
<eris0xff> cmd failed
<eris0xff> hang on
<eris0xff> on natty, stlport is on 5.2
<eris0xff> did this cmd come from an earlier install?
<imakeart> hiya
<imakeart> Is there anyone available to help me with a problem?
<well_laid_lawn> depends on the problem imakeart
<imakeart> I'm having an issue with Xubuntu's audio on sites like Hulu and Youtube. The audio goes into a frantic loop while the video keeps playing.
<imakeart> was hoping someone might be familiar with this problem
<well_laid_lawn> if you start firefox from a terminal you might get some info on why it does that
<imakeart> going to try that now
<imakeart> even when i pause the video the audio keeps playing LOL
<well_laid_lawn> that sounds like it would be stuck in some kinda loop then
<imakeart> yes, just not sure why
<imakeart> nothing is showing up in the terminal since I typed: firefox
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be something to do with the plugin
<imakeart> thanks, I'm going to investigate
<well_laid_lawn> luck
#xubuntu 2011-07-24
<nicofs> what line do i need to add to sources.list if i want to add xubuntu for armel?
<nicofs> just the ordinary ubuntu lines or do i need to specify the architecture?
<Zetanor> Hey there fellas
<Zetanor> Is there a list of known issues somewhere? I can't find one
<zerothis> i have no apps listed "for purchase" in USC (natty)
<GridCube> thats good?
<GSF1200S> Ive been using XFCE for at least 3 years now, but after messing around with KDE 4.6, Unity (on ubuntu), and Gnome 3, i have to ask: has the XFCE community seen a huge influx of new users lately?
<GSF1200S> I asked this in the xfce channel, but didnt get a response. Im just curious..
<orngjce223> Well, I've seen more people saying they don't like gnome /or/ kde /or/ unity now so presumably there /should/ be new xfce users
<orngjce223> no clue whether there are though
<GSF1200S> orngjce223, yeah.. would seem that way. Figured id ask :)
<orngjce223> Cool.
<belak51> I'm trying to set up multi-monitors with xubuntu and it doesn't look like there's a tool here that will. Am I just missing something? All it'll let me do is mirror displays...
<philipballew> multi monitors depends on your video card unless i am mastaken
<philipballew> oh... he/she left...
<uofm49426> anyone know a easy why to make a img boot and all in xubuntu
<uofm49426> of a thumdrive
<philipballew> xubuntu 11.04 has been freezing on me, has anyone else seen this issue?
<Unit193> How old is the computer? Does it happen to have 8xx video card?
<philipballew> haha, its a emachine amd athlon with nvidia
<philipballew> maybe 6 years
<Unit193> Did you happen to take a look at the logs? dmesg maybe?
<philipballew> yeah, and nothing good.
<Unit193> Can't switch to a TTY? Mind pastebin of part of the files?
<philipballew> well whenever it freezes, my ssh connection times out
<philipballew> i know that
<Unit193> Eh, my head is killing me. I'll take your idea for sleep :/
<philipballew> do it!!!
<Sysi> philipballew: /var/log/ should have .1 .2 etc. files from previous boots, anything in them?
<xubuntu415> hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu415> my panel disapear
<xubuntu415> how can i fix that
<xubuntu415> i mean panel with File Edit ...
<xubuntu415> of all windows i open
<knome> the menubar? what did you do?
<xubuntu415> mm nothing just restart
<beardygnome> is this on all applications, or just one?
<xubuntu415> all of them
<Sysi> if you press alt and space does anything happen?
<xubuntu415> yes
<xubuntu415> but the menu bar still missing
<beardygnome> have you installed any new programs or updates recently?
<xubuntu415> google earth
<xubuntu415> for updates i dont know
<beardygnome> in the new version of ubuntu, which uses the unity desktop, the menu bar has been removed and integrated into the top panel
<xubuntu415> not ubuntu xfce
<xubuntu415> if i write in terminal
<beardygnome> that's right, the xfce desktop from xubuntu still has menu bars
<xubuntu415> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<beardygnome> how did you install xubuntu?
<xubuntu415> from disk...
<beardygnome> you didn't install ubuntu first then?
<beardygnome> just trying to establish if you could have some ubuntu unity packages installed somehow...
<wereyoda> how to get mouse cursor themes working on x64?
<GridCube> cursor themes?
<GridCube> never heard that one
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> !cursors
<GridCube> !xfce-themes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<GridCube> i guess, that if a theme has cursors placing them on ~/.themes/ should do the trick
<Sysi> actually ~/.icons/
<GridCube> oh
<Sysi> iirc
<GridCube> well never did that so i dont really know
<Sysi> put the folder extracted from tarball there
<GridCube> !behelpfull | GridCube
<Sysi> or use some from repositories
<Sysi> if it's not used even after relogin, copy theme to /usr/share/icons/ and edit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<tdignan> The flash plugin is using very large amounts of CPU and sometimes hanging my browser.
<tdignan> Same with chrome, and firefox. I've used ubuntu on this system, and other distros, and windows, and didn't have this issue.
<tdignan> I'm certain it's not a hardware issue, but a software one.
<tdignan> Where do I file a bug?
<GridCube> tdignan, write >ubuntu-bug flashplugin
<GridCube> i gues you should file it against that
<tdignan> oh, awesome
<GridCube> or maybe >ubuntu-bug flashplugin-nonfree
<GridCube> i guess the first one will be ennough
<tdignan> nah the latter is required
<tdignan> i just forgot that ubuntu-bug is used
<tdignan> i was crusing around launchpad aimlessly
<tdignan> oddly same problem happens with gnash.
<GridCube> you write the line on a terminal or alt-f2 and then log into launchpad
<GridCube> i think you can use several things after ubuntu-bug
<GridCube> ubuntu-bug flashplugin gnash other
<tdignan> thanks GridCube
<Boom_Farmer> I just installed xubuntu 11.04 from the x84 live cd on another computer, and I can't find how to connect to the Internet. Where is the network management program?
<Sysi> what kind of internet connection?
<Boom_Farmer> WirWireless through a Linksys USB dongle.
<Boom_Farmer> When I log in, a notification pops up saying 'click here to connect' but when I click, nothing happens.
<Boom_Farmer> I can't find anything under the XFCE menu, and while I know it's possible to set something up using iwconfig, I would rather not do that.
<GridCube> Boom_Farmer, >alt-f2 >nm-connection-editor
<Boom_Farmer> Oooo
<Boom_Farmer> Thank you very much
<GridCube> :)
<Boom_Farmer> Note to self: Typing on laptop keyboard does not enter text on tower.
<GridCube> hahaha
<Sysi> there's icon in upper right corner for networkmanager
<Boom_Farmer> There isn't.
<Boom_Farmer> Thank you all.
 * Boom_Farmer exits in this direction.
<philipballew> hey, whenever i try to restart or shutdown my desktop, it hangs on the xubuntu screen ans just sits there for several minuter untill i have to manually turn it off.
<madnick> philipballew: try to jump onto a terminal
<madnick> ctrl+alt+f(x)
<madnick> and check whats going on
<philipballew> madnick, alright, sorry that took a bit, had to do somethin. so i press ctrl+alt+f(x) when?
<JakeV> could someone help me adjust the screen brightness on my netbook while on battery power?
<wereyoda> woohoo my old problem about mouse is finally solved  seem to be release problem with x64
<wereyoda> tye   	update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme with sudo :)
<Sysi> I used nano..
<wereyoda> little deeper heh
<Sysi> I found that instruction first and it worked (and seems a little simpler)
<dodgefan67> hi all, first time xubuntu user, just checking in
<philipballew> dodgefan67, welcome!
<dodgefan67> is there a way to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 alpha 2?
<philipballew> yes there is, but what makes you want to dodgefan67 ?
<knome> dodgefan67, if it's a production machine, or if you need to use it for whatever else reason, don't upgrade to an alpha release.
<dodgefan67> well just didnt want to burn another iso and start over
<dodgefan67> its my home pc and so no worries there
<knome> why would you need to start over? is there something wrong with 11.04?
<dodgefan67> no i meant burn another iso and redo a clean install
<philipballew> you can upgrade in October when it is ofically released?
<dodgefan67> true, but i like living on the edge a bit
<philipballew> try 11.10 in a virtualbox and use it there maybe
<knome> dodgefan67, i can't suggest trying 11.10 even if you want to live on the edge, but if you must...
<knome> dodgefan67, try 'sudo update-manager -d'
<knome> and please remember, there is no support for 11.10 yet.
<philipballew> dont get mad if you have to reinstall 11.1o
<philipballew> *0
<knome> or 11.04 :)
<philipballew> thats what i ment :) i would recomend duel booting or a v-box
<philipballew> i have .10 on a v-box
<knome> vbox is the way best way to test.
<knome> dodgefan67, also, if you want to help with the (daily) testing of 11.10, join the development channel #xubuntu-devel and poke charlie-tca when he's online :)
<philipballew> yeah, if your gonna be in the upstream might as well help out
<dodgefan67> well thats true. i guess it is a bit different than running a rolling release type distro like arch
<philipballew> true, arch is just always slightly unstable where alpha 2 is unstable
<philipballew> but its getting there!
<philipballew> well in my experance with arch
<dodgefan67> yeah arch can be that way sometimes, you really have to keep up with it for sure
<philipballew> dodgefan67, in what way?
<dodgefan67> it can be unstable in that some changes they have made, if you arent careful or pay attention can mess your system up
<dodgefan67> sorry, not that it crashes just that you can screw your system up easier with arch if dont pay attention
<philipballew> never used arch. might try it
<dodgefan67> it has a great wiki and forum, read up first, you basically build your own system with it
#xubuntu 2012-07-16
<dystopiandrift> hello. I have a question... my laptop's screen won't sleep.. how do I get it to listen to the options I've set? is the fix still related to installing and configuring gnome power manager?
<saikou> I'm new to linux/xubuntu, I need help installing new themes!
<uskerine> hi, which messanging program do you recommend for internal communication between users on the same server?
<vrkalak> o/     hey, guys . . . s'up ?
<xubuntu292> will i be able to upgrade to 12.10 with xubuntu via upgrade instead of having to reinstall everything?
<knome> xubuntu292, once it's out, yes
<xubuntu292> thank you also does xubuntu have fewer packages installed compared to ubuntu?
<xubuntu292> as in less bloated
<knome> xubuntu292, i don't know about package count (but i suppose that too), but the apps and stuff in the packages should be more lightweight, yes
<xubuntu292> ok thank you for your help
<xubuntuE210> hi, anybody can help please? I would like to change desktop from Ubuntu to Xbuntu!
<xubuntu374> is there anyway to fix a black screen after a graphics driver install
<astraljava> xubuntuE210: Just install xubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<xubuntuE210> thanks astraljava. Do I have to uninstall unity desktop?
<xubuntu374> is anyone here using the liquorix kernel?
<astraljava> xubuntuE210: You should have an option to select Xubuntu desktop session, that won't load Unity, so I doubt it.
<xubuntuE210> thanks astraljava, I'll try out! bi-bi!
<renxx> where are icons placed on ubuntu
<Dice> /usr/share/icons or ~/.icons
<recon69_lap> Hi all, got a sound issue, when playing music through speakers is fine, but when I pluging earphones the speakers keep making noise. now, if i reboot the computer with the headphones in the speakers are quite, but removing the headphone does not activate the speakers. anyone got suggestions ?
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> could someone tell me how to create a launcher by the terminal ? I have to create it remotly
<recon69_lap> aLeSD: launcher? maybe a bit more detail might help.
<aLeSD> recon69_lap: an icon to launch an applkication
<HoneyBucket> And you want to know how to create it from the terminal?
<aLeSD> HoneyBucket: yes
<Dice> desktop or panel?
<recon69_lap> aLeSD: have you had a look in the .Desktop file K?
<HoneyBucket> Ah, that I don't know.
<aLeSD> ops
<aLeSD> I was wrong ... how to add by and to the doc ?
<aLeSD> :)
<aLeSD> I was wrong ... how to add by hand to the doc ?
<recon69_lap> aLeSD: version of ubuntu?
<aLeSD> 12.04
<aLeSD> xubuntu
<recon69_lap> aLeSD: have a look in ~/.config/xfce4/panel.
<Dice> whatever you'll do, that user can't be logged in or all changes you make will be wrecked
<aLeSD> recon69_lap: thanks
<recon69_lap> aLeSD: google is a wonder full thing :)
<aLeSD> lol
<recon69_lap> well, I going to REBOOT my ubuntu so i can listen to music without earphones :)
<Dice> pavucontrol won't do?
<recon69_lap> Dice: no, once it boots it's either both speakers and head phones, or just head phones, there is no way to adjust them separately , tried pavucontrol and alsamixer , no joy
<recon69_lap> back, now for a couple of tunes :)
<recon69_lap> anyone able to test my sound issue to see if it affect more than me? before i file a bug report
<niddersfied> Hello everyone, When I start up xubuntu my monitor tells me to change my input to 1366x768@60hz, How do I fix this?
<churl> Hello all!  What file controls the look/appearance of nautilus in Xubuntu?
<baizon> churl: xubuntu uses thunar, not nautilus
<baizon> more here : http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/advanced_settings
<churl> baizon: thanks, I'm sorry I have installed nautilus and it seems like I might need to create a file somewhere that's not created by the install of Nautilus, but is created on an install of Gnome.  Knowing that I'm on a Xubuntu with Nautilus installed, what controls it's settings?
<baizon> churl: gconftool
<baizon> you can use the gconf-editor
<baizon> Go to Apps > Nautilus > Preferences > CHECK AND UNCHECK "Always use browser enable"
<churl> baizon: gconf-editor, as far as I can tell and for the most part, just has the settings that you can find under "preferences" within Nautilus.  I'm hoping for a rc file
<baizon> check ~/.local/share/applications/
<churl> baizon: I think I found what I was looking for, there's a css gtk-3.0 file that might be what can do some of what I'm looking to do. Thanks again!
<baizon> np
<xubuntu344> hello
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> does anyone know how can you recover SKYPE window once it is closed? skype is not terminated but there is no icon in the task bar.
<uskerine> hi, where is located the panel config file?
<uskerine> i have set up for one user and i would like to copy for another one
<bluesabre_> uskerine: ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml and ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<bluesabre_> Be careful that the xml file does not contain any links to your home dir though, since those might not be accessible to other users
<uskerine> can i safely copy it to other users?
<uskerine> for example, now i have skype and xchat running
<uskerine> so i found those ones in the "notification applet" within the xml
<uskerine> but the other users won't have those programs running
<uskerine> what's going to happen?
<uskerine> plus current language of the xml might not correspond with other user's language
<BlitzHere> Hi all
<BlitzHere> I have an interesting issue.
<BlitzHere> And as a disclaimer...
<BlitzHere> I is noob
<BlitzHere> Been trying to install xubuntu. Have both 32bit live and alternate iso burned to DVDs
<BlitzHere> With the alternate, Ethernet card us not recognized.
<BlitzHere> No issues with live
<aguitel> use live
<BlitzHere> Card is a RTL 8139d. Supposed to have support in kernel
<BlitzHere> Yeah, I can just do that. But if everything just works, life is boring
<xubuntu219> hello
<xubuntu219> i lost application menu on desktop for one user. I get error of empty file
#xubuntu 2012-07-17
<ghengis> im using xubuntu 11.10 and in file manager when i browse files/folders i can only see the datestamp, i want to also see the time
<ghengis> i clicked on config columns but dint see anything for time
<toz> ghengis, Edit->Preferences->Display tab
<toz> Change date format
<ghengis> yay! thx toz google wasnt helping me
<Guest16911> hi
<Snake1131> hi
<xubuntu828> hi can i get a little help?
<xubuntu828> anyone?
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu828
<ubottu> xubuntu828: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu828> how to install xubuntu after i download it from website (i need it on windows xp)
<baizon> xubuntu828: burn in on a cd
<baizon> boot from cd and install
<baizon> but first run a live session and shrink your existing hard drive
<baizon> so you can use both, xubuntu and windows xp
<baizon> xubuntu828: more here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<baizon> this one is good too: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html
<xubuntu828> the download comes in a winrar file do i extract and burn evrything thats in it oto a cd?
<baizon> xubuntu828: burn it using imgburn or cdburnerxp
<baizon> when you got the iso
<xubuntu828> what exactly is iso? the download comes with many files in it( sorry for foolish questions)
<baizon> yes
<baizon> this files need to be burned on the cd
<baizon> you download 1 file
<b00010111> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_image
<baizon> this is an iso
<baizon> thanks b00010111
<xubuntu828> thank you very much my mistake was extracting the files from winrar i was doing the burning process incorrectly
<b00010111> xubuntu828 follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<b00010111> you should be able to find advice there
<xubuntu828> thanks everyone, i was very doubtful but u guys helped allot
<baizon> np
<b00010111> np
<xubuntu828> xubuntu froze on the bootloader screen any ideas why?
<xubuntu828> xubuntu froze on the bootloader screen any ideas why?
<xubuntu828> xubuntu froze on the bootloader screen any ideas why? please i need help i think i screwed my laptop
<xubuntu828> @baizon do u maybe know the problem to freezing at bootloader?
<aperjan> xubuntu froze on the bootloader screen any ideas why?
<astraljava> aperjan: Sadly, no. Please pastebin /var/log/syslog and the output of dmesg. If it's a graphics issue (yes I understand we don't know, yet), also the /var/log/Xorg.0.log could be helpful.
<thauriswulfa> How do I open webdisk in xubuntu? Tried thunar but nothing happens after authentication.
<thauriswulfa> webdisk-webdav
<well_laid_lawn> thauriswulfa: it's old but should work http://www.howtoforge.com/davfs_ubuntu
<thauriswulfa> well_laid_lawn: I am trying Gigolo but its connecting from several minutes and still not connected:-(:-/
<xubuntu201> why is xubunu freeze on the boot screen?
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> if i select "sans" from the font list in xubuntu, what font will that be?
<pimperle> where is configured what "Sans" means?
<pimperle> its neither ubuntu sans, dejavu sans, droid sans. Choosing those changes the font. however I'd like to avoid having to check all fonts and would also like to know (for curiosity) where the setting comes from
<PrivateReese> hey guys does somebody know how to keep the system language english but switch to german keyboard and  regional formats?
<baizon> PrivateReese: yes
<baizon> system ->language
<PrivateReese> there is no language in system there is only a language support in settings
<baizon> yes this is it
<baizon> go there
<baizon> and change your format and keyboard layout
<baizon> my system is in english and german keyboard + Euros :)
<PrivateReese> yeah i was there but oversaw to install german =)
<baizon> ok
<PrivateReese> do you maybe also know how to switch and configure displays quick with xrandr or how to quickly set shortcut keys like crtl-L
<xubuntu912> hello
<xubuntu552> hello
<xubuntu552> i have previously installed xubuntu on a number of machines and i appreciated to have a lot of options in the settings menu
<xubuntu552> now i am installing it on a sony vaio, and i seem to have very few options
<xubuntu912> i have an old pc hp portable and i wont to know if i can install
<xubuntu912> xubuntu
<xubuntu912> Desktop, Alternate
<xubuntu912> i dont know
<xubuntu552> only drivers, bluetooth, input method, keyboard, etc
<xubuntu912> and 32 bit or 64 bit
<xubuntu552> 64 bit
<xubuntu552> desktop
<xubuntu552> us keyboard
<xubuntu912> i'm italian boy
<xubuntu912> my english is bad
<xubuntu552> ok, we seem to have 2 conversations going at once...
<xubuntu912> i have hp 6110 portable of 2004
<Unit193> xubuntu552: Try checking in the settings manager.
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu912> ok
<xubuntu912> thancks
<xubuntu552> ok, i see what i need in the settings manager, thanks, but i wonder why the layout has changed
<Unit193> It's changed back to that format in 12.10 (or will have)
<xubuntu552> ok, thanks
<xubuntu662> Good evenings in here :p
<blackgatonegro> Hi
<xubuntu662> Think I did something wrong when making partitions - ill have to see that when it comes up :/
<blackgatonegro> try using gparted
<xubuntu662> made a swap - a /home and a /  - and then I left like 180gb free :D
<blackgatonegro> well
<xubuntu662> just installing right now :p
<blackgatonegro> you can expand a particion
<xubuntu662> is there some good "howto" do to it correct?
<xubuntu662> I know what I want, but not able to know how to do it correctly
<blackgatonegro> boot with ubuntu cd, pick particion, select "check"
<blackgatonegro> on gparted
<xubuntu662> Still installing :\
<drc> Anyone (in the US) able to verify their cable subscription and register for the Olympics Live  @  http://www.nbcolympics.com/  ?
<blackgatonegro> what that does have to do with xubuntu?
<pleia2> yeah, that's pretty far off-topic ;)
<drc> Because I can do it with Salix but not U/Xubuntu
<pleia2> ah
<blackgatonegro> tried with firefox or opera?
<drc> it you want I can take this to OT
<drc> Tried with FF Chromium and midori
<drc> what happens is I can go thru the process but then insread of going to a "Your ready to watch"
<drc> screen, I goes back to the "start the process" screen
<drc> er...You're, sheesh :(
<blackgatonegro> try with opera
<drc> Don;t lioke opera
<blackgatonegro> if opera does not work, then it does not work under linux
<drc> blackgatonegro: It <does> work under linux...Works fine with Salix
<blackgatonegro> ok
<blackgatonegro> maybe xubuntu is missing some libraries
<Unit193> Opera works on Xubuntu, if that's the question.
<drc> blackgatonegro: It also doesn't work with SolusOS and Ubuntu...I was wondering if it was a Debain thing?
<xubuntu692> I'm trying to install Xbuntu but the installation stops in the middle ANd I have the message : "The Installer has encountered... A desktop session will be open to investigate the problem." And it goes to the liveCD version. What Should I do now?
<ochosi> xubuntu692: what is the part of the message that you replaced by three dots?
<greasegum> hey fellas and dames.
<march> hi@all
<Barnabas> hi there
<caytchen> hey, my xubuntu system only works through the guest account. can I somehow gain root from the guest interface? tried su but apparently i'm not allowed to do anything even when I supply the correct password.
<Barnabas> boot of a usb device and edit the relevant user /group files?
<greasegum> When I click on a panel icon to minimize I can't click to restore right away. I have to focus another window, then click the panel icon to restore. This is completely maddening.
<caytchen> no usb device anywhere.
<Barnabas> caytchen, really? what kind of hw
<caytchen> well sure the thing has USB but I don't have a suitable stick to do that :o
<Barnabas> cdrom/dvd/blueray will do to
<caytchen> can't i just boot directly into a shell without the X stuff?
<Barnabas> emergency shell yes
<caytchen> how would that work?
<Barnabas> press shift while booting
<caytchen> thanks, I will try that
<Barnabas> grub should show up and you can select emergency da di da da
<greasegum> anyone know how to get panel icons to act right?
<Barnabas> hmm define "right" :-)
<Barnabas> if you have installed a regular ubuntu and then added xubuntu - it is not the same as installing xubuntu
<Barnabas> I realized that today
<Barnabas> am on a freshly installed xubuntu
<Barnabas> fantastic system compared to the general suckyness of gnome-shell and unity in particular
<Marzata> I install xubuntu, and after that LXDE and xmonad.
<greasegum> interesting, I never thought that would be an issue
<greasegum> yah I despise unity. such a waste of screen for one thing
<Barnabas> I despise it due the the utter crap it is handling multiple monitors
<greasegum> do you run compiz?
<Barnabas> why does the launch bar HAVE to be on the right most monitor ..
<Barnabas> yeah compiz
<Barnabas> believe on a default xubuntu install it is std
<Barnabas> to run with a composite manager
<greasegum> I want to do a fresh install, but I don't want to reconfigure... :\
<Barnabas> backup home/etc?
<Barnabas> nuke your system and copy files back
<greasegum> that's an idea
<Barnabas> I did that today
<Barnabas> 1½ to 2 hours
<Barnabas> to much hacking and too many upgrades of the old system
<greasegum> still have to reinstall all packages, though...
<Barnabas> you can do a dump of what you have installed and use it for reinstall
<greasegum> using synaptic?
<Barnabas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<Barnabas> pretty simple
<Barnabas> you may be able to with synaptic also
<Barnabas> but I would not know the correct procedure for that
<greasegum> it's tempting. I'm a sucker for a fresh install.
<Barnabas> I usually keep important data "in the cloud" so reinstalling a pc is trivial
<Barnabas> ubuntu one is your friend
<greasegum> this dpkg > file is supa clever :D
<greasegum> thanks, cheers
<Barnabas> very handy- yes
<xubuntu918> hello, anyone knows a exposé program that i can use on xubuntu,(compiz fails to redraw and keeps showing when is resizing  the windows) that i can use with my middle click?
<xubuntu709> why is everyone so chatty?
<Ruby_Pinch> hey, do you know if there is a global menu for xfce, i'm trying it but without it i feel somehow lost
<Barnabas> Ruby_Pinch, uppermost left corner ?
#xubuntu 2012-07-18
<Relondo> So, I installed the XFCE desktop on top of a standard Ubuntu installation. I uninstalled it, but when booting and shutting down, it still shows a splash screen with "Xubuntu".
<Unit193> Remove plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text and -logo
<Relondo> Thanks
<Relondo> Wait, using -remove?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get remove
<Relondo> Ah, thanks.
<greasegum> I want to do a fresh install of xubuntu, instead of my current install *over* ubuntu. can I install from the iso without burning to disc?
<Space-Duck> Anyone know how to add a launcher to Docky for the Terminal and Thunar?
<Space-Duck> If I manually create a launcher and place it into Docky, it doesn't fire.
<xubuntu176> Hello...?
<xubuntu176> Hello, is anyone about?
<bazhang> !ask | xubuntu176
<ubottu> xubuntu176: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu176> Sorry. My question is, why is it that, when I'm watching videos on youtube, blue appears orange, and light skin appears blue?
<drc> try http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue  for a start
<xubuntu176> Could this have to do with my video/graphics card? I've NVIDIA. I downloaded and installed the driver software.
<xubuntu176> OK--will check it out. Thank you.
<bazhang> full screen the flash, then disable hardware acceleration
<drc> and that is easier (and the way I did it :)
<xubuntu431> hello
<xubuntu431> i installed the xubuntu iso
<xubuntu431> now i would like to install some software, but apt-get tells me that verious things are not found (emacs, dselect, etc)
<xubuntu431> i seem to have very few things in "origin"
<xubuntu431> previously when i installed ubuntu on another machine and then xubuntu on top of it i had a lot of things
<xubuntu431> precise-updates/universe for example
<xubuntu431> on the machine with the xubuntu iso, i have only all local and precise-security
<xubuntu431> i didn't have the internet when i did the install
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update , followed by sudo apt-get upgrade  and try again
<Unit193> Could also check synaptic for enabled, but reloading the cache is more likely.
<xubuntu431> the update upgrade thing seems to be working
<xubuntu431> thanks!
<xubuntu163> need help...
<baizon> so i hope someone can help you :)
<xubuntu163> hahaha
<xubuntu163> tnx
<well_laid_lawn> you just state your issue in support channels
<xubuntu163> you?
<well_laid_lawn> and if so,meone can help they will :)
<well_laid_lawn> s/,//
<xubuntu163> xubuntu 1204,nvidia 8800,304.22 driver
<xubuntu163> look fine
<xubuntu163> and works welll...
<xubuntu163> but...
<xubuntu163> how to add mint menu or gnomenu on xfce panel?
<xubuntu163> or cardapio...
<knome> xubuntu163, please don't use enter as punctuation. thanks!
<baizon> xubuntu163: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<baizon> then you can add a gnome menu :)
<CliffyT> Does anyone know how to install adobe flash on xubunto i have mini laptop which i have installed the xubunto the usb way :) i did all the apt get updates and even did all the install flash stuff and firefox still crashes when ever i go on page that uses flash keeps saying install adobe
<CliffyT> what was trying to do was on site justin.tv that uses flash on broadcasting option thats when it crashes
<xubuntu813> i have an hp mini... no cd drive... how do i install? i assume download... then do i do a usb back up? do i need to have usb inserted for each reboot? what happens to files?
<stratoka> yeah, write the image to an usb
<xubuntu813> so start by downloading that penguin path install to usb, and that's it? just keep it inserted?
<xubuntu813> keep in mind i've never used ubuntu
<stratoka> are you running windows now?
<xubuntu813> yes
<xubuntu813> i'm stoked to do it but i don't want to screw it up or have a poor experience due to inexperience
<stratoka> www.pendrivelinux.com
<stratoka> download universalusbinstaller
<stratoka> are you trying to install Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<xubuntu813> ha, didn't know of a difference
<stratoka> I suggest to install Ubunt if you dont have linux experience
<xubuntu813> will i miss out?
<Dice> I might recommend unetbootin over that pendrivelinux thingy
<Dice> main ubuntu has more guides online and bigger support community, but if xubuntu feels better, welcome
<xubuntu813> do i miss out on ubuntu? interesting
<xubuntu813> vs. xub
<Dice> interesting to set question that way around.. depends what you want and need
<xubuntu813> i would need a flash with enough memory to keep OS and new files right?  what happens on old files with old OS windows? they just sit there with the old system, not useable with xu or ub?
<xubuntu813> i was hoping to utilize the good free programs like for dvd burning, and just looking forward to no bs freezing, no updates on windows
<xubuntu813> i have mac too but software expensive. i wanted to get linuxized but then wondered if the cost of that would equal a purchase of mac software and mac burner upgrade
<xubuntu813> do i have to pick a package?
<xubuntu098> I'm trying to work with a pendrive modem. I don't figure how to establish the conection. I think settings are ok but can't find the dialer.
<knome> Xubuntu community meeting in a few minutes in #xubuntu-devel. Everybody is welcome!
<unrar> rehi
<knome> unrar, hmm; please don't use awaynicks. /away is enough
<knome> (hi)
<unrar> ok
<PrivateReese> hey guys i got a broken installation and want to restore or reinstall all packets from the original xubuntu installation can somebody help me?
<bazhang> broken how
<PrivateReese> i am know working with an almost normal system but some packets after the base system where broken and not installed so i had to install xubuntu-desktop myself and now it doesnt really lock like the standard
<bazhang> what are the exact error messages.  paste.ubuntu.com if more than a single line
<PrivateReese> there are no errors i am just chatting with you on this system right now but i want the system to look like the standard installation one and also that it is installing standard packets which might have been lost during the installation
<PrivateReese> packets like libc-dev make and xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop were missing so i expect the system to run but with a lot of standard and maybe also drivers missing
<PrivateReese> and i am sorry but i cannot restore the error message during installation something like "critical error maybe the system has not been installed correctly"
<PrivateReese> i know from other distribution or some other linux that you can overwrite some config files with the packet supporter ones
<PrivateReese> if it is called like this in english in german its "Packetbetreuer"
<bazhang> the package manager?
<PrivateReese> yeah could be
<bazhang> PrivateReese, were you installing things from 3rd party sources, such as PPA?
<PrivateReese> only a graphics driver from nvidia
<PrivateReese> via sgfxi script
<bazhang> the script was in a PPA?
<PrivateReese> other things were just installed with xfce4 and xubuntu-desktop  parameters in apt-get install
<PrivateReese> isnt there some command like "install and compare packets from cdrom" ?
<bazhang> well , you never answered if you used PPA
<PrivateReese> or just are there some special repos for xubuntu i only got the ubuntu .com/12.4/
<PrivateReese> you mean if i used external sources?
<PrivateReese> or just the normal update process?
<bazhang> and given you have no specific errors to share, it's 100% guesswork in troubleshooting
<bazhang> problems with libc are not encouraging
<PrivateReese> yeah how to say it was quite strange to me too
<bazhang> sounds like you were editing system files, adding suspect packages and the like
<bazhang> a single nvidia driver script would be hard put to explain the numerous errors you mention
<PrivateReese> i didnt configure something just installed the missing GUi packets like xfce4 and xubuntu-desktop and i was also installing graphics driver via script.
<PrivateReese> and i did not use any personal packet archives
<PrivateReese> and as i know all my GUi problems would be solved if i can get config files for the default installation from the packet manager
<PrivateReese> if i would knew if its possible
<PrivateReese> so bazhang for instance i want my desktop look like this: http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/precise_01-600x450.png how do i do this?
<PrivateReese> theres a package called xubuntu default settings
<PrivateReese> maybe this will do it
<PrivateReese> yust testing it ;-)
<script__> היי שלום יש לי בעיה במערכת 10.04
<script__> אפשר עזרה
<bazhang> script__, english here only
<script__> ok help ubuntu 10.04 Update Manager
<bazhang> help with what
<script__> Failed to download all repository indexes
<bazhang> try changing servers
<script__> Where I find it?
<bazhang> which package manager are you using? synaptic?
<bazhang> yuo would change software sources to try another mirror
<script__> Yes
<script__> synptic
<bazhang> so go into synaptic and change software sources/mirror, reload and try again
<script__> v
<script__> OK, it tells me failure failure failure
<script__> כשלון בהבאת http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/main/i18n/Translation-he.bz2  Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]
<script__> Perhaps the database is already available or can not be connect to it due to network problems. If there is an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the reservoir would not be usable. Check your network connection and verify that the correct preferences database.
<craigbass1976> http://pastebin.com/0jtNsX29  This is my current setup.  If I'm on a windows box somewhere on the network, I'm fine.  If I'm on a linux box with something in /etc/fstab like this: //192.168.2.107/moulton-files   /home/craig/share  cifs umask=777,uid=1000,gid=1000   0 0  I create directories that are 775 (others can't write, user and group are good) and then I can not stick things in said directories.  If I create a new FILE, it's
<craigbass1976>  777.
<Unit193> could use file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 or something close to it, it has worked for me at least.
<xubuntu062> hola
<xubuntu062> help
<craigbass1976> Unit193, in fstab or smb.conf
<craigbass1976> Unit193, like this? //192.168.2.107/moulton-files   /home/craig/share  cifs file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,uid=1000,gid=1000   0 0
<Unit193> Now I'm wondering if it worked.
<sambagirl> good evening. i was just re-inforcing my understanding of something. i think that i may possibly successfully upgrade from 10.10 ubumntu 64 to xubuntu and have an interface that i can resolve. am i right?
<Unit193> Well.... You'd have to go 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 to be current as 10.10 is EOL.
<Unit193> !purexfce |Otherwise there is this
<ubottu> Otherwise there is this: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<sambagirl> but see that is why i am getting away from ubuntu  because i like gnome and i am familiar with the layout and stuff. i can use gnome in xubuntu yes?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> [X]ubuntu the X is for XFCE
<GridCube> if you use another window manager then you are not using xfce
<GridCube> then you are not using xubuntu, plain logics
<tyche_> I recently created a LiveUSB key of Xubuntu 12.04 and tried it on my desktop (HP Pavilion HPE) and later on my Dell Inspiron 910 (Early netbook).  In both cases there was a crash report - something about colord, if I remember correctly.  I'd be interested in knowing what it was.
<tyche_> PS:  I have since installed it on the Dell, and it doesn't happen from the installation.
<Unit193> It's a daemon to  manage device colour profiles.
<sambagirl> ok so if i recall elive used xfkc correct? sorry i was in another world listening to john luc ponte on headphones and forgot i was online doing this..
<tyche_> Interesting.  Thanks.  And as I have no known color profiles (Disclaimer:  I'm a perpetual n00bie), it had no effect on the rest of the LiveUSB test.
<sambagirl> i just want to have the menus at the top so i can navigate like i have forever. that's all i want.
<pleia2> xubuntu has that
<Unit193> By default at least.
<sambagirl> i can not figure out ubuntu navigation anymore.
<sambagirl> that is why i still use 10.10
<tyche_> Morning pleia2.  I think there's a way through properties to add Applications, too.
<pleia2> you can add application menus all over the place ;)
<sambagirl> i personally think that microsoft or apple people have infiltrated the ubuntu dev group and are messing it up. well that is my thought. i saw this verhy thing with reactos. same behaviour.
<tyche_> Otherwise, just click the XFCE icon in the left corner of the bar.
<pleia2> sambagirl: you might want to try #xubuntu-offtopic ;)
<sambagirl> i thinkj i will just try to go to sleep
<Unit193> sambagirl: Maybe try a current liveCD of Xubuntu 12.04...
<sambagirl> ok i will try it tomorrow i am to messed up fight now to try that. thanks.
#xubuntu 2012-07-19
<Space-Duck> Anyone know why Docky refuses to accept terminal and thunar launchers? Only seems to happen under xubuntu.
<craigbass1976> what are people going to use once Thunderbird development stops?
<Space-Duck> Anyone know why Docky refuses to accept terminal and thunar launchers? Only seems to happen under xubuntu.
<Cogito> The Seamonkey suite include a mail client.
<Space-Duck> I'll be using web-based email... just like I'm using now.
<craigbass1976> Space-Duck, I'm not always on the internet when traveling about though (Rural Maine) and need to get at email stored on my laptop, so webmail isn't an option.  Anyone used claws mail?
<Space-Duck> craigbass1976,  I'm confused... What good is email without the internet? Most web based email systems allow you to export your emails (for offline browsing).
<Space-Duck> I have more email than I would want to store on my system... but maybe thats just me
<craigbass1976> Space-Duck, I've never played with them.  mail2web I think is the only one I've used.
<Space-Duck> craigbass1976, you may want to consider using gmail and mounting it to Linux via gmailfs.
<Cogito> Space-Duck: If privacy is in the horizon, then lavabit may be an option to gmail. xD
<phidog> guys i need a bit of help with xrandr
<peedatxubuntu> Is there anyone willing to help?
<annoyedwithxubun> hello can anyone help me
<well_laid_lawn> annoyedwithxubun: it all depends on what your issue is
<annoyedwithxubun> well where do I begin
<annoyedwithxubun> i downloaded a virus by accident onto my windows vista pc
<annoyedwithxubun> this corrupted my boot manager
<v1adimir> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<annoyedwithxubun> sorry
<v1adimir> :)
<annoyedwithxubun> I cant boot into my xubuntu partition however it keeps bringing up my corrupted winodws boot manager
<annoyedwithxubun> *windows
<v1adimir> what shows up on boot, grub?
<well_laid_lawn> it's not xubuntu bringing up the corrupted boot manager
<annoyedwithxubun> it the corrupted windows boot manager I thought grub was supposed to overwrite it
<v1adimir> it's separate, grub just calls the windows boot manager if it detects it
<well_laid_lawn> it would of if it was installed to the hard disk not a partition
<v1adimir> ^
<annoyedwithxubun> is there a way to boot directly into xubutu
<ablomen> annoyedwithxubun, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Using_the_Ubuntu_CD_.28Recommended.29 << try this
<silverlion> good morning from germany ;)
<v1adimir> mornin'
<silverlion> i think about switching from mint 12 to xubuntu having an old desktop from 2003. what do you think ?
<Dice> I've never used mint, but xubuntu is great
<silverlion> heard about it ... but i am so fixed about having that list with applications and stuff at the bottom of the screen instead of at the top. that is what kept me till now
<Dice> you can easily throw panels to any edge of screen with xubuntu, or center of it
<silverlion> dice via drag and drop?
<annoyedwithxubun> to get grub as the overwriting boot loader do I install it to "/dev/sda" ,the disk,or "/dev/sda8" ,the partition,
<Dice> silverlion: yes, after unlocking in preferences
<silverlion> Dice: how to unlock it?
<Dice> right click -> preferences -> uncheck checkbox for locking
<Dice> annoyedwithxubun: MBR aka. disk, sda
<annoyedwithxubun> thanks
<silverlion> Dice: thx man! will try with desktop cd tonight after work ;)
<annoyedwithxubun> hopefully the last question to get my pc working. How can I fix an unknown format error that apears on my screen on boot?
<Marzata> annoyedwithxubun: new hdd?
<annoyedwithxubun> no just installed xubuntu then had use boot-repair
<andy_newuser> hi all, new to this channel and have a question...is the etiquette just to describe the whole thing is one go plse?
<xubuntunewb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<andy_newuser> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<andy_newuser> thanks. Running xubuntu12.04 with xfce 4.8. Have a few niggles that I am working to solve, nothing fatal. Current issue is that when I login the xfce background reverts to the default wallpaper. when i remove it and set the background to a single block of colour (my preference) all is ok until I reboot/logoff and on login again the default wallpaper returns. searched google and forums to try and get the background sett
<andy_newuser> ing to be remembered. Any clues or thoughts to solve please?
<knome> andy_newuser, i don't know if it helps, but try removing /home/youruser/.cache
<xubuntunewb> andy try this site http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1505392.html
<andy_newuser> i will try, and report back, thank you :)
<andy_newuser> knome, im afraid deleting the cache didn't work. I'm not specifying a new wallpaper in terms of a picture or file, just no wallpaper and a blue background from the desktop background settings window. the file that keeps coming back is xubuntu-greybird
<xubuntunewb> andy try this site http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1505392.html
<xubuntu598> Hi, there is a mistake at page http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/. "Create the file /usr/apt/apt.conf.d/05norecommends ...", should be "Create the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/05norecommends ...". :)
<xubuntunewb> I have a problem with my monitor. when I boot I get a message on it saying unkown format. My pc works with a borrowed monitor and my monitor works with my laptop so both work fine.
<andy_newuser> Solved: I have solved the problem of wallpaper reappearing, by thinking laterally. in essence for some reason the settings for my single monitor were being pulled in by the setting for monitor 1 and 2 in the background settings menu, with my background being made up of a combination of the two. Don't know why, but set the monitor 2 parameters to the same as monitor 1 and all ok! Why this happens is a mystery to me. Whe
<andy_newuser> re is a good place to post this solution on the web please and should i report this as a bug?
<BitPuffin> Hey!
<BitPuffin> Any ideas why the right click is so slow on my machines?
<lJ6il> Hello. New installation of Xubuntu and my VLC crackles when a sound is played
<lJ6il> It's awful. I don't know why
<lJ6il> Does someone has clues ?
<BitPuffin> lJ6il, Don't know, sounds good on  my machine. Try fiddling with some settings?
<lJ6il> BitPuffin, i did. I tried to change the out sound module
<lJ6il> With pulse audio it doesn't play anything.
<lJ6il> With OSS it crackles too
<lJ6il> With alsa no sound
<lJ6il> but with other players it's ok
<BitPuffin> try reinstalling haha
<lJ6il> BitPuffin, haha
<BitPuffin> Honestly, I've got no clue
<Dice> lJ6il: let it play for about a minute, some pulseaudio option should work
<Dice> (oss is emulated by pulseaudio nowdays)
<lJ6il> Dice, nope doesn't change
<lJ6il> Problem solved installing the nightly VLC
<lJ6il> Thanks
<n0b2> grub2 input not supported.. where is the startup manager?
<n0b2> or how do i fix this
<accordix> sera
<accordix> qualcuno on?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<accordix> tank's
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu449> Hello?
<pAt_> hello xubuntu449
<xubuntu449> hello?
<xubuntu449> Is anyone there?
<pAt_> 107 ppl
<xubuntu449> Oh, I'd like to report an issue with xubuntu.
<Unit193> ChanServ doesn't count, nor ubottu...
<pAt_> :D
<Unit193> xubuntu449: It's best to report a bug rather than here as we normally can't do anything about it, but what's up?
<xubuntu449> Well, it freezes constantly. Sometimes it recovers, but when the curser turns to a hand and it freezes, as described in this link:http://www.mentby.com/Group/xubuntu-users/xubuntu-freezes.html
<xubuntu449> it will not recover
<xubuntu449> I did figure out it is a problem having to do with X server because I just restarted X and it started working just fine after.
<Unit193> Ah, if it's what I think it is, check syslog or dmesg for a line like "GPU hanging too fast, declaring wedged" or close to it.
<Unit193> (Granted, very easily could be something else)  What card/driver?
<xubuntu449> Is syslog a file or a command?
<Unit193> System log file: /var/log/syslog
<Unit193> dmesg is a command though.
<xubuntu449> Ok, I am finding it now
<xubuntu449> Ok, I did find a GPU being hung
<xubuntu449> and some other GPU errors
<Unit193> What's the line say?  And are you using a 82845G/GL (or close) Intel built-in?  What version of Xubuntu anyway?
<xubuntu449> My version is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS(that's what it's saying), but it's running xubuntu. The line says "*ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed...GPU hung"
<xubuntu449> After it it says "failed to execute 'usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py'
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/i8xxUnsupported  I have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)  and Xubuntu 12.04 has been more stable than the others, but I still get a few problems with this card.
<xubuntu449> So who should I take this to? It isn't any particular program that's doing it. I think, like you said, it may be a hardware and software problem. Will most other ubuntu-based linuxes act like this?
<Unit193> AFAIK, just a bit, yep.
<xubuntu449> Well thank you very much for your help, and like I said, who should I report this to?
<TheKing> I have Xubuntu 12.04, but it works fine.
<Unit193> xubuntu449: Well, pretty sure there's already a few or so, but if it's the same card it's generally marked as unsupported, so not a ton of luck there.
<xubuntu449> Ok, well thank you and see you later
<Unit193> Sorry I couldn't help, have a nice one.
<fusk> hello, new to xubuntu, but just ran into a problem.
<fusk> I removed stuff from my dock, suddenly my icons starts jumping left and right, and are now stuck in the left corner, how do i center align them again ?
<fusk> hello, new to xubuntu, but just ran into a problem.
<fusk> I removed stuff from my dock, suddenly my icons starts jumping left and right, and are now stuck in the left corner, how do i center align them again ?
<Unit193> Don't need to repeat, and there should be a thin spacer.
<fusk> oh sorry, didn't know you could see that
<fusk> thought i had to be identified by nickserv to write in channels
<Unit193> Yep, makes sense.
<fusk> as the nick is registered
<Unit193> Anywho, see the spacer?
<fusk> nope
<fusk> most left icons is as close to the screen as possible
<fusk> tried adding a spacer, which just added a grey vertical line next to the icon, dock still aligned to the left.
<Unit193> Well, I've only had something close to that when there was a missing spacer, it was in the wrong place, or it wasn't set to expand.
<Unit193> Entire dock?  Well there's that too.
<fusk> yeah, entire dock
<fusk> no idea why
<Unit193> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5j51v86cc8bpzda/panel.png Setting like that?
<fusk> been there, but didn't touch anything
<fusk> mine has the same settings
<fusk> just doublechecked
<Unit193> I don't know off hand, but you can backup the config and go back to default if you'd like.
<Savage_> hi why i cant talk with my mic
<Savage_> i read in google and have prob with pulseaudio?
<fusk> sure, default would be fine, no need to backup, installed yesterday.
<SkippersBoss> another pulse one
<Savage_> how i can repair this?
<Unit193> fusk: Remove this dir .config/xfce4/panel/
<Unit193> Savage_: Program?  Skype?
<Savage_> yeah
<SkippersBoss> savage_, first of all i am not an expert but removing pulse has solved my problems
<fusk> where is that dir located ?
<Unit193> SkippersBoss: I just kill it for the time
<Unit193> fusk: ~/
<fusk> or is it a hidden folder ?
<SkippersBoss> Unit193, pulse and skype do not mix
<Unit193> Hidden.
<fusk> i see, need to unhide it
<Unit193> SkippersBoss: Yep, I pulseaudio -k and set it not to autospawn if I need skype.
<SkippersBoss> Sure :
<Unit193> fusk: Ctrl+h
<SkippersBoss> so Savage_ there is your answer
<Savage_> ok thanks
<SkippersBoss> :_)
<SkippersBoss> Good luck
<Unit193> Though, removing it would work as well.
<SkippersBoss> tell me about it :-)
<fusk> aha, there we go, so just delete entire panel dir ?
<Unit193> fusk: Yep, then logout/back in
<fusk> will do
<fusk> Unit193, didn't work.
<Unit193> Eh? Welll......
<fusk> all icons are now black except for trash, default dir and show desktop.
<fusk> blank'
<Unit193> Could try copying /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/panel/ to ~/.xfce4/panel/ -r  ?
<fusk> i know we just met, and this is crazy, but i got more faith in you then myself when it comes to linux.
<fusk> so if you say so, i'll do it.
<Unit193> Heh, that delete trick normally works for me to reset the panels.
<fusk> i'm just not quite sure what i'm supposed to do, do i just copy the folder, or is that -r important ?
<Unit193> Ah! Here we go! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<fusk> i see
<fusk> could you help me pinpoint where we only fiddle with the dock panel, or do we just reset the whole chebang ? i only added dropbox so far, and it starts auto so i'd guess it'll find it's place again next time it starts.
<Unit193> The default dock is just another panel, panel #2
<fusk> aha, i see.
#xubuntu 2012-07-20
<fusk> so quick fix would be fastest and easiest, right ?
<Unit193> Yep, start there.
<fusk> i'm fine with that.
<fusk> there should just be a reset button in the panel settings
<Unit193> Hah, that'd be nice wouldn't it?
<fusk> yep
<fusk> but i guess it ain't supposed to be easy, it's like darwin for nerds, only the strong survives.
<fusk> the rest go back to windows
<Unit193> Hopenot for Win8, but there is Unity.  Got it fixed?
<fusk> waiting for it to logout.
<fusk> do'h, i'm supposed to do that.
<fusk> i feel like i missed something
<fusk> it said to remember to check some box about not saving the session or something like that, but i don't see that anywhere.
<fusk> "Make sure "Save session for future logins" is not checked"
<fusk> you know where that tickbox might be ?
<Unit193> Click on the name at top right > Logout
<fusk> did that
<fusk> and logged back in
<Unit193> Should be a little checkmark.
<fusk> on the login box
<Unit193> Or is it in menu > Log out?  I don't have the top right as I removed it. :P
<Unit193> Anywho, that didn't help?  On to the next one.
<fusk> i found one in settings/session & startup, but that is not what you are talking about.
<fusk> is there a difference as to wich logout i choose ?
<Unit193> A little, but shouldn't matter unless one has that checkmarked.
<Unit193> (Then you can uncheck it)
<fusk> i can try the other one, see if there is a difference.
<Unit193> Not really.
<fusk> okay
<fusk> i'll give it a quick try.
<fusk> ohhh
<fusk> i see
<fusk> nope, that is not checked.
<fusk> it's the hole menu that's different.
<fusk> what a surprice, i would never have thought that those two buttons that says "logout" would not do the same thing.
<Unit193> If nothing, I'd recommend the next step on the page.
<fusk> yep
<fusk> hmm
<fusk> last step then
<fusk> didn't work either
<fusk> oh wait
<fusk> it dosn't say logout and in again, it says restart.
<fusk> argh
<fusk> didn't work
<Unit193> .....Nothing on there?
<fusk> uhm, on the dock ?
<Unit193> Nothing on that page helped that is.
<fusk> yes, nothing worked.
<Unit193> Welp, either it's something real basic I'm missing, some sort of bug, or we call Dice as he's better. :P
<fusk> can't i just give you some remote control, i can see what you do different than me
<Unit193> Well, if you said you just installed, you could create a new user and see if that's alright there.
<fusk> ofc, why didn't i think of that
<fusk> can i rename this user, so the new one can have this username ?
<Unit193> Well, this is a good first step.
<Unit193> You'd make a new one first, delete this, then make another?
<fusk> i could do that, just a little longer road
<fusk> mmm, wheres the user control panel ?
<fusk> got it
<fusk> seems like i can delete the current user, wonder what will happen if i do ?
<Unit193> You'll end up with no user I'd think.
<Unit193> Not done it, yet.
<Unit193> (I should really try it)
<fusk> :)
<fusk> i'll take the long road, just for safety.
<fusk> ok, new problem
<fusk> created new user with password.
<fusk> logged in as the new user, deleted old user, logged out and in again.
<fusk> trying to create new new user, but it won't accept my password for authentication.
<fusk> this is not going as well as i've hoped.
<fusk> su password also gives me error
<fusk> But!
<fusk> my dock is back to default.
<Unit193> No, this isn't going very well.
<fusk> if i go into groups, and check adm group, my new user is part of that group.
<Unit193> Need admin.
<fusk> i know the password, but it doesn't work.
<anax> Hey, guys, can anyone help with some problems with suspending my system? :)
<Unit193> Sorry, sudo group.
<fusk> uhm
<fusk> says test is not sudoerfile or however i would translate that.
<fusk> or sudoersfile
<Unit193> Yeah, you need to be in the sudo group.
<fusk> thought i were
<fusk> guess i was wrong
<fusk> uhm
<fusk> in groups, sudo group, i am in that group, group id 27
<fusk> so let's be honest here
<fusk> i'm fuckt, right ?
<bazhang> fusk, no cursing here
<fusk> easy there tiger, didn't curse.
<bazhang> fusk, just move on, and keep it family friendly language wise
<Unit193> http://maketecheasier.com/fixing-sudo-error-in-ubuntu/2012/01/03 See if you can follow that a little.
<fusk> wouldn't it just be easier to reinstall.
<Unit193> If you'd prefer.
<fusk> guess it ain't that bad, just seemed like there was a lot of scroling to be done.
<mattmerrell> Hi, I need some help with running the live cd of Xubuntu 12.04. The live cd boots up to a point where it checks the status of the battery and it stops and crashes at checking the network mount, then I restart it again. Same result instead of the previous error I get Stopped Systrem V runlevel compatibility. I have tried the boot cd on a laptop then a desktop
<Mortarkis> hi
<xubuntu116> hello, need help with my iphone 3gs to connect to xubuntu is say it cant mount it
<Unit193> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xubuntu116> thanks ill try that
<Unit193> Hope that helps a little.
<ajhcasual> Hello there
<baizon> hi hi
<ajhcasual> I am trying to report a bug, and I think I am missing the correct method.
<ajhcasual> Is there a reason why I would not be able to use launchpad.net?  I got to a page that says "Xubuntu must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers. "
<ajhcasual> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=project&field.scope.target=xubuntu-desktop
<ajhcasual> Ok, and also, the link "Report a Bug" is greyed-out at the page https://launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> What problem are you having?
<ajhcasual> Well, after performing the first "wave" of updates on 11.10, the "preferred applications" seem to get lost.
<ajhcasual> This includes the web browser, mail reader, terminal and file manager icons in the start menu.
<ajhcasual> I have a list of the .debs that were installed, and I was going to attach it to a bug report.
<ajhcasual> so, if I select start>internet>firefox, everything is fine.  Just when I select the other icon start>web browser, it gives a pop-up asking to choose preferred application.
<lJ6il> Hello there. When i connect my user in Xubuntu a quick black screen appears and get me again at the connexion menu
<lJ6il> Does someone know what it is ? How could i know the problem ?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check the X log for errors
<lJ6il> ok where is it ? :)
<lJ6il> /var/log ?
<well_laid_lawn>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lJ6il> ok thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<lJ6il> and what should look for ?
<well_laid_lawn> you could try   grep EE   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> or    tail -20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and see if it exits with an error
<lJ6il> [25.770] (EE) Failed to load module ''nv'' (module does not exist, 0) [25.771] (EE) Failed to load module ''nv'' (module does not exist, 0)
<well_laid_lawn> that says you're trying to use the opensource driver for nvidia cards
<well_laid_lawn> and it can't be found
<well_laid_lawn> try the tail command as a check
<lJ6il> Thanks. what do you mean as acheck ? :)
<well_laid_lawn> to check if the X server did in fact exit due to errors
<well_laid_lawn> sometimes it looks for one driver, doesn't find it but finds another it can use
<v1adimir> the default drivers are ok (and there's the x-swat nvidia ppa for ubuntu), here on gts450
<lJ6il> ok thanks
<lJ6il> tail shows that the Xorg log finishes by talking about my mouse
<well_laid_lawn> ok that suggests X works ok, probably an xfce error with the display then
<Dice> do you mean login screen by "connection menu"?
<ajhcasual> umm, is there anyone who can address the preferred applications thing, or what?  I know it isn't fatal, but it is a nuisance.
<well_laid_lawn> lJ6il: you can try  mv ~/.config ~/.config.bak   then loging in again
<well_laid_lawn> lJ6il: if that doesn't work then  mv ~/.config.bak ~/.config
<lJ6il> ok i try this thanks :)
<Dice> you can try  removing ~/.ICEauthortity before that
<well_laid_lawn> there'd be errors if ICE was an issue afaik
<well_laid_lawn> *errors mentioned
<lJ6il> Mmm strange
<lJ6il> i removed .config
<lJ6il> now when i connect it doesn't give me this black speedy screen
<lJ6il> but i'm just in front of the wallpaper
<lJ6il> with my mouse
<lJ6il> and that's it
<lJ6il> Oh !
<lJ6il> black speedy screen
<lJ6il> after 20 seconds
<lJ6il> and now total black screen
<lJ6il> (no information, nothing. Black screen)
<lJ6il> but i can access to TTYs
<amber_> anyone knows what to with SH files that in tar.gzip folder was with program. Xubuntu by default opens in text viewer. chmod +x has do nothing
<ajhcasual> amber: extract them first.
<well_laid_lawn> lJ6il: I have to go but maybe Dice can help, luck :)
<amber_> that for sure did
<lJ6il> no pb well_laid_lawn thanks :)
<lJ6il> Now Xubuntu went back (alone !) to my connection screen
<lJ6il> but i only have "invited account" and "other". My user is gone
<amber_> in instruction to use in this program written run ./name_of_program but I do see no where to type run. If open console then run is unnknown command. That is why I started to digg with .sh files that is in package
<amber_> si is there are possible difference between ubuntu and xubuntu for running programs?
<ajhcasual> amber: I see the problem, it is missing the "run" or "run in terminal" button that ubuntu has...
<amber_> aha
<amber_> so what repository I need to install?
<ajhcasual> idk
<ajhcasual> I would just open a terminal and run it on the command line
<ajhcasual> but make sure to change to the correct directory first.
<amber_> if to type run it says unnknown command
<ajhcasual> it is not #run ./name of program
<amber_> in xbunty you can run terminal from current directory
<Dice> right click in folder on filemanager -> open in terminal, then just ./script.sh
<amber_> no, written without #
<ajhcasual> listen to the pro...
<amber_> ./sccript.sh do nothing
<ajhcasual> "Open terminal here"
<amber_> but if to chmod x ./script.sh then it silent do something. and if to bash ./script.sh it says something about permissions denied
<Dice> I guess your script isn't named script.sh
<ajhcasual> I'd do it except for MY problem with preferred applications :(
<amber_> yes It is different named and I know that it is not script named ,just for shorting
<Dice> oh, sorry
<Dice> ajhcasual: try searching for pref in appfinder
<ajhcasual> did you use "chmod a+x ./script_name.sh" ?
<amber_> nah is okey, just hard to remember names, and it doesnot matter, so operating with default names that I will change to what currently need is okey
<amber_> no. didnot used a+x
<amber_> and what is difference between a+x and x?
<Dice> a = all,  x = execute (run)
<Dice> IDK if +x is same as u+x or a+x (u = user)
<amber_> erm okey I will try, I am currently on reinstalling Xubuntu. so only in browser can chat. But if it will helps to remove permissions restriction that it wrotes?
<Dice> unix file permissions have three stages, user, group and other
<ajhcasual> because "chmod x" seems not to work on my end
<ajhcasual> so I suggested a+x
<amber_> chmod +x was recomendation on first 23 pages of google
<amber_> okey I will try a+x
<ajhcasual> +x also works, just not "x" by itself
<amber_> "chmod +x" not "chmod x"
<amber_> yes chmod +x I tried.. that it says with premissions denied
<Dice> +x to a+x doesn't make difference if file is owned by you, which may not be case for file extracted from tarball
<ajhcasual> dice: I just tried +x, and it is the same as a+x with a file I am the owner and group owner of.
<ajhcasual> go figure.
<ajhcasual> amber: use "ls -l" and who is the owner of your script?
<Dice> ls -l script.sh shows permissions/owner ('read write execute' in order 'user group other')
<amber_> Thank you all, I quess I need to find another ubuntu based system without forcing me to make hard movements instead of just what written in instruction to program. Going to download pure ubuntu then. (Second day of reinstalling.. and all I wanted was to install Windows 8. but it refuses cause Xubuntu broke boot sector of disk and now no of Win system installs, even afted delete reformat parition. Only 10.10 Ubuntu and Xubuntu )
<Dice> if you want to empty your (first) drive, "dd if=dev/zero of=/dev/sda" should leave MBR in condition windows can write to
<Dice> you can kill dd with Ctrl C after 10s
<amber_> no, I want my data parition not be touched. it is 400GB and I am will be very upset if it will be lost
<ajhcasual> amber, if you're frustrated, now isn't the time to mess with dd...
<Dice> windows *should* be able to overwrite MBR anyway, if disk isn't broken
<Dice> I had to use repair disk twice to make it happen, there's also some more manual way with it
<amber_> like Ubunty 11.04, Win says about not having drivers for current hard disk. Thought it fine operates from Live CD Xubuntu, and 10.10 Ubuntu
<Dice> sounds like missing chipset driver
<ajhcasual> Dice: even the application finder uses the bad icons for terminal emulator, web browser etc, and I still get a pop-up asking to select preferred application (dropdown menu empty)
<amber_> no. it says on a installing phase, not on GUI
<Dice> ajhcasual: oh, I though that dialog itself was had gone missing
<Dice> what if you manually place command? like "firefox"
<Dice> if it just forgets it, you probably need to blank some setting(s)
<ajhcasual> the icon start->internet->firefox works fine, it is only the icon start->web browser, that is one of the affected ones.
<ajhcasual> And these "preferred" applications were fine in the default install, it was only after the first wave of updates did they get un-configured.
<ajhcasual> And I was looking to report it as a bug, but launchpad won't allow me.  so I am here.
<ajhcasual> Alternately, I would be happy with a .sh script that could backup my preffered applications manually before updates.
<ajhcasual> (I am installing on several pcs)
<Dice> it probably wouldn't be fixed because 11.10 isn't LTS and uses old version of xfce
<ajhcasual> dice: ok then I will forget about it in 11.10.  I can select /usr/bin/firefox from the dialogue, after which it sets its command to
<ajhcasual> "/usr/bin/firefox "%s"
<ajhcasual> and it does remember it.  The one I cant figure out is the terminal... what is the name of the terminal binary?
<Dice> xfce4-terminal
<ajhcasual> ok, thx, that will solve it for 11.10.  I hope it isnt a problem when I switch to 12.04.
<ajhcasual> Now how can I find out which config file holds these, so I can write a .sh to manually back it up before updating?
<ajhcasual> a find command maybe..
<ajhcasual> is  ctime the right value to search for the config file that "preffered applications" just updated?
<ajhcasual> brb re-loggin into session
<ajhcasual> back
<ajhcasual> the preferred applications are preserved after I logged out.  so the only problem is the updates wiping them in the first place
<ajhcasual> #find /etc /home/user/ -mmin 30 produces nothing?
<ajhcasual> arrgh.
<xubuntunewb> Can anyone help me fix an unknown format error on my pc screen?
<Mathsterk> yeh
<xubuntunewb> how can I fix it?
<Mathsterk> laptop or desktop?
<xubuntunewb> desktop. A borrowed monitor works and the monitor works attached to my laptop
<Mathsterk> xubuntunewb: maybe a resolution problem?
<xubuntunewb> I tried changing the resolution and the problem persisted, I also tried to plug it in as a second monitor however linux refuses to pick it up.
<ajhcasual> I found the config files that contain the preferred applications.  If I write a script to make backup copies, then I should be able to restore the preferred applications after updates are complete.
<ajhcasual> unless the updates are changing entirely the directory structure or the format of the launchers...
<Dice> uhm, why are you not using newest, LTS, version of xubuntu?
<ajhcasual> I guess I have a tendency to stick with a certain version for a longer while.  I am still deciding whether to use Xubuntu or stick with ubuntu 9.
<ajhcasual> 10 wont work on my hardware, and don't get me started on unity.
<Mathsterk> ajhcasual: unity
<ajhcasual> dont
<Mathsterk> :P
<ajhcasual> I really think that Xubuntu ought to become the most popular variant, given that KDE is limited to those with new computers.
<ajhcasual> Also: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=100787
<martinphone> how do I manually delete an unused acces icon and add other with the correct path?
<martinphone> its a wine app, I dont see wine apps editing mode with right click
<Mathsterk> i just delete them :P
<martinphone> how?
<Mathsterk> rm or delete-button
<Mathsterk> or dragging them to the trash bin
<martinphone> from winetricks?
<martinphone> i dragged to bin, icon is still there
<xubuntu790> total newbie here. Have a laptop I inherited with xubuntu on it.   ask for user and password which aunt mildred has no idea on.   what do i do to reset or override.
<holstein> xubuntu790: you can reset the password with the recovery at boot
<holstein> xubuntu790: check out http://linuxtipstricks.wordpress.com/2009/07/04/ho-to-reset-ubuntu-password-kubuntu-xubuntu-gos-mint-and-other-ubuntu-based-oss/ and see if that helps
<kaben> Hi all :)  anyone had this problem with wine "couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so" I have 12.04_64 xubuntu and both 32 and 64 bit wine 1.4 installed. link to 64bit file doesn't work. can't find another solution
<kaben> Hi all :) can anyone help with this? "couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so" I have 12.04_64 xubuntu and both 32 and 64 bit wine 1.4 installed. link to 64bit file doesn't work. can't find another solution
<holstein> kaben: what windows application? have you removed and respawned ~/.wine ? do you have that module? what is calling for that module you think?
<kaben> I'm trying to run a car workshop manual from a virtual disc
<kaben> I did remove .wine when I was using furiousmount and gmount, now tried cdemu because it always never found disc and on surface the problem seems the same
<kaben> I'll try it again now
<kaben> holstein: nope same problem, after respawn and reinstall it says insert cd, and then errors "run-time error 429 ; ActiveX component can't create object"
<kaben> and when I run from cl i get same missing file error
<holstein> kaben: you might need to insert the CD
<holstein> kaben: i would look at wineHQ, and not expect magic.. this is also something you could seek support for in the more general ubuntu support venues, or wine
<kaben> only have the image running in virtual drive
<holstein> kaben: maybe you are not "allowed" to do that with that software
<holstein> maybe you need an actual physical disk, and im sure there are work arounds, and the first place i would look would be wineHQ, but i wont be able to help you get around a licensing issue
<kaben> yep, on wine hq they say its a ubuntu problem, and on ubuntu forums only fix i found is a symlink which doesn't work for me
<holstein> they?... you mean someone at wine says its an ubuntu issue?
<holstein> who? have they filed a bug report?... you could ask them to
<kaben> its not  alicencing issue, it works perfectly on windows with magicdisc, I just dont want to use windows ;)
<holstein> sure, but magic disk is a way to "get around" a licensing issue, is it not?
<holstein> you are expected to use the disk...
<kaben> yep there are some about the same file being missing
<kaben> hmm, spose so
<kaben> I will keep digging, thanks for your help :)
<holstein> sure... id try #wine and/or #ubuntu
<kaben> ok thx
<PrivateReese> hey guys i just deleted my /boot because of some issues with windows 7 and grub
<PrivateReese> can someone tell me how to fix it
<PrivateReese> only grub is in /boot now?
<holstein> i would just recover grub
<holstein> !grub | PrivateReese
<ubottu> PrivateReese: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> check out the restore grub option
<PrivateReese> yeah grub2 i got but i somehow deleted my vmlinux and initframs files
<PrivateReese> is it usual that just a folder grub is in the /boot partition
<holstein> its not typical to have a /boot partition... i would look at how you customized the installation, and try and recover that partition you removed
<holstein> otherwise, i would literally follow those steps to recover GRUB and see what you need to make that work for you
<PrivateReese> i got a boot partition because i encrypted the whole system and boot hast to boot at first
<PrivateReese> i tried to restore grub with the manuals you also gave me and it resulted in an almost empty /boot partition
<holstein> PrivateReese: sure.. im just saying that not the typical installation method, and if you are experiencing breakage, you might need to put in place those cusomizations again
<holstein> customizations*
<holstein> should be fixable... but you'll need what was in that partition back somewhere..
<PrivateReese> yeah maybe a systemreinstall will do it for me
<PrivateReese> because xubuntu was also broken a little bit from the start
<xubuntu407> new to xubuntu how do I play cds?
<well_laid_lawn> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<well_laid_lawn> try installing that xubuntu407
<xubuntu493> hello,
<xubuntu493>  problem installing Xubuntu on an old Fujitsu Athlon 2600
<v1adimir> what's the problem? :(
<xubuntu493> . (same with Lubuntu). Ubuntu 10.4 installed OK, but
<xubuntu493> hello, the install gets clugged and the disc is read non-stop for hours, nothing happens after first dialogue box.
<xubuntu493> I checksummed the cd.
#xubuntu 2012-07-21
<xubuntu493> giving more info; Ubuntu install OK with double boot OK, live session OK with Lubuntu,
<xubuntu493> but no install possible, install Xubuntu impossible.
<v1adimir> guys, is bzr-notify there on default install? :-0 http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07212012-024943am.php
<Mtn-Man-> hi guys
<Mtn-Man-> i installed a program 'calibre' i can't uninstall thru synaptic pkg mgr. can anyone recommend another way to do it, such as line cmds. in terminal? thx so much
<bazhang> !find calibre
<ubottu> Found: calibre, calibre-bin
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install calibre     Mtn-Man-
<bazhang> Mtn-Man-, was that how you installed it
<Mtn-Man-> thx but how can i uninstall it?
<Mtn-Man-> um, perhaps
<bazhang> ?
<Mtn-Man-> i got it via calibre website
<bazhang> then no
<Mtn-Man-> i've forgotten exactly how i did it yes'day
<bazhang> so reverse whatever you did yesterday
<Mtn-Man-> but i have deleted some folders already so I dunno how to do it now
<Mtn-Man-> ??
<Mtn-Man-> sudo apt-get uninstall calibre?
<Mtn-Man-> :(
<bazhang> very bad idea to go outside package management when the software is in the ubuntu software repositories
<Mtn-Man-> yeah
<Mtn-Man-> the program took up too much disk space now i can't uninstall it :'(
<bazhang> no idea what you did to install it.  and deleting some folders without know ing what you are doing is not a good idea at all.
<Mtn-Man-> i'm sortuva linux newbie, well, a line cmd. newbie
<Mtn-Man-> :(
<Mtn-Man-> well thx for the chastisement i deserve it
<Mtn-Man-> :D
<bazhang> so learn how to correctly install software
<bazhang> sudo apt-get remove packagename if it was from the ubuntu software repositories
<Mtn-Man-> synaptic pkg mgr. doesn't list calibre as installed, but it's obviously still there
<Mtn-Man-> packagename would be..?
<Mtn-Man-> calibre?
<bazhang> but for some 3rd things not sure. what format was it, how did you install it in the first place
<Mtn-Man-> one sec
<bazhang> you did not install it via synaptic, how would it know
<Mtn-Man-> binary install:  sudo python -c "import sys; py3 = sys.version_info[0] > 2; u = __import__('urllib.request' if py3 else 'urllib', fromlist=1); exec(u.urlopen('http://status.calibre-ebook.com/linux_installer').read()); main()"
<Mtn-Man-> that's how i did it, copied and pasted
<Mtn-Man-> in terminal
<bazhang> yikes
<bazhang> and what folders did you delete
<Mtn-Man-> i think they were just book folders
<Mtn-Man-> there were no books in them
<Mtn-Man-> the program folder i can't delete
<bazhang> thats not very specific
<Mtn-Man-> the folders stored the info about the e-books
<Mtn-Man-> calibre is an e-book organizer
<bazhang> it would be just guesswork unless you have some specific errors and/or info
<bazhang> yes, I am well aware of what calibre is
<bazhang> !info calibre | Mtn-Man-
<ubottu> Mtn-Man-: calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.38+dfsg-1 (precise), package size 14394 kB, installed size 29654 kB
<bazhang> Thats the one you should have installed^
<Mtn-Man-> ? ok
<Mtn-Man-> sorry
<Mtn-Man-> the file is under /opt/calibre
<bazhang> that should be ok then.
<Mtn-Man-> ok how?
<bazhang> was a .deb you installed? or what
<Mtn-Man-> not a .deb no
<bazhang> so a tar archive
<Mtn-Man-> ??
<Mtn-Man-> yeah i think, .gz
<Mtn-Man-> gosh i've already forgotten how i did it
<Mtn-Man-> :(
<bazhang> so read the uninstall
<Mtn-Man-> i know i tried copying and pasting that cmd. from the website
<Mtn-Man-> it's not listed under ubuntu software ctr. eitehr
<bazhang> of course not
<bazhang> so try to read the uninstall, or read me with the tar.gz for removal instructions
<bazhang> once it's removed, then install from the package manager
<Mtn-Man-> ok
<Mtn-Man-> well thx for your help, bazhang, et al.
<xubuntu182> Good evening
#xubuntu 2013-07-15
<w30> tigrang, Cool! You "r" da man *smile*
<w30> tigrang, Now show it to a Windows 8 user  so they know what they don't have.
<w30> tigrang, hehheh
<tigrang> lol
<tigrang> One more issue, sorry :P
<tigrang> I have compositing enable and have checked shadows under panels, but I don't see any shadows
<tigrang> nvm I read read dock windows as panel
<Doomtickle> hello everyone.  I'm an ultimate noob, and am having problems with nvidia drivers.  I have a NVIDIA GeForce GTX750M card in my laptop.  Am I able to install the 319.32 drivers? I keep getting API mismatch errors when I try
<Doomtickle> the only drivers that seem to work is 310 experimental
<Doomtickle> or are there open source alternatives that I can use?
<w30> Doomtickle, you can install the opensource nv driver but you won't like it. It won't take the stress of 3d graphics.
<Doomtickle> ok, thanks.  this has been driving me crazy for a day or so.  guess i'll just stick with 310 version.  it seems ok, i'm just getting horizontal tearing during video playback
<w30> Doomtickle, My GeForce GT520 uses the 313 driver and nothing higher
<Doomtickle> ok, i'll try that one.  thank you!
<w30> Doomtickle, try playing with the sync to VBlank settings in the /usr/bin/nvidia-settings app
<w30> Doomtickle, or image settings high Quality etc.
<Doomtickle> w30, i have and still no luck. been trying to figure this out since yesterday.
<w30> Doomtickle, nvidia-settings has a reset to default so you can undo what you play with
<Doomtickle> w30, great, thanks!
<_aiden> hello..
<_aiden> when booting from the 32bit live cd on an asus eee pc, i get a grub prompt instead of the normal booting of the live cd. what could be the problem?
<[0gb_us]> Since formatting my flash drive as ext4, I've been having file permission-related issues when using the drive on different user accounts. However, I need case sensitivity for some of my files. Is there a file system format that is case sensitive but lacks file ownership?
<pleia2> [0gb_us]: is this a thumb drive?
<[0gb_us]> Something similar, yes.
<pleia2> it's more likely that it's just getting corrupted, permission problems are very common when that happens, and most thumb drives aren't really built for running an OS
<[0gb_us]> It doesn't run the OS. It holds files for transfering to other computers.
<[0gb_us]> The OS is on the hard drive.
<pleia2> ah, probably want to do a filesystem check of the disk
<pleia2> my guess is still corruption
<[0gb_us]> The file system works perfectly, as long as it is accessed from the same user account that created the files.
<[0gb_us]> Other accounts can't edit the files though.
<[0gb_us]> And if you chech the owner of the file, it belongs to the account that created it.
<[0gb_us]> *check
<Unit193> Same owner and all, would make sense I'd think.  You can check which ones have the needed (or don't have) on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems#Metadata though it may not be 100% right.  I don't know if F2FS does or not.
<[0gb_us]> Thanks!
<Unit193> (Still using normal fat here, compatibility and all that.)
<pleia2> oh I see, I think you'll want to add write permissions to everyone (not just the owner)
<[0gb_us]> I can't use FAT. FAT makes it impossible to transfer any directory where case sensitivity is vital.
<pleia2> this can be done in thunar by changing the permissions on the files by the user that creating them
<[0gb_us]> That requires changing the permissions EVERY time I add a file though, right?
<Unit193> chmod +w too.  I was using that as a reason why I don't know much about different types on a flash drive. :P
<Sysi> [0gb_us]: ntfs?
<[0gb_us]> NTFS has file ownership.
<Sysi> but it can be mounted to be owned by current user, should work on usb stick
<[0gb_us]> So the current user would own all the files, not just the root directory of the drive?
<Sysi> should work so, I haven't used it but I know some people do
<Sysi> I'm using exfat on my external drive (because osx can't write to ntfs) but it requires PPA for fuse-exfat
<[0gb_us]> Okay, I'll try that then.
<[0gb_us]> Thanks!
<deckard_> is it safe to remove Rhythmbox if i dont use it?
<ochosi> deckard_: certainly
<deckard_> braserio and xfburn to?
<deckard_> nrasero
<deckard_> brasero*
<elfy> you can remove those - removing xfburn will remove xubuntu-desktop I expect - nothing to worry about though
<deckard_> ty
<cida> Hey guys... I'm having issues with my computer dropping me from the network. And it's only doing this to THIS laptop.
<[0gb_us]> I had that issue with Debian. It might be a wireless card driver issue.
<cida> So do you think I just need to go find another driver?
<cfhowlett> cida, try reinstalling first
<cida> If just had the 20 foot ethernet cord this wouldn't even bother me lol.
<cida> cfhowlett, okay... But I honestly don't remember what driver I downloaded or where I got it.
<cfhowlett> cida, you mean you did NOT use the default ubuntu driver?
<cida> It hasn't always been doing this. I think it may be an issue with our newer router...but it seems to "pick on" my laptop the most where I'll drop for a minute or two, then I'll get back on. But every so often, the router just quits for fifteen minutes, and restarting it doesn't help. But we also got the router weeks ago and this issue has only started like a few days ago.
<cfhowlett> cida, funky router is quite likely to give funky results ...
<cida> OH, and out of the box, the ubuntu driver didn't work. I had to install newer broadcom drivers
<cfhowlett> cida, and we have a winner... broadcom!  that said, if properly installed the broadcom drivers seem to be pretty bulletproof.
<cfhowlett> cida, does wifi work at other locations?  if yes, it's not the laptop, it's your router ...
<cida> Last I checked, it did. But we've had this router  a while, and it didn't do anything like this until a few days ago. So I'm not sure if it wouldn't constantly drop me if I were to, for example, go to my friend's house and get on their router.
<cfhowlett> cida, EZ test: use a different router and see what happens.
<cfhowlett> cida, routers DO fail and/or get configured wrong.
<cida> I really hope it's just the driver...because that doesn't cost money to replace.
<cida> I'll be right back.
<cfhowlett> cida, takes only a few minutes to reinstall the bcm driver ...
<cida> Okay, I'm back. And can I get the link to the driver's list?
<cfhowlett> cida, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> cida, for what it's worth, I used the STA no internet access method; 2 minutes in the terminal and had live wifi ... didn't even need a reboot
<cida> cfhowlett, thanks. I'll probably be back tomorrow if the problem persists.
<cfhowlett> cida, best of luk
<cfhowlett> *luck*
<xubuntu571> hello how to mount open a cd dvd in xubutu ??
<xubuntu571> loda ghanta h koi ya maar gaye sb bahan chodo
<cfhowlett> xubuntu571  errr, in english?  or what is your preferred language?
<xubuntu182> ciaooo
<xubuntu182> hi! I have a problem for install Divine Divinity 3Cds a game. It uses the platform Wicrosoft windows. How can i install it on xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu048, wine perhaps
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xubuntu182> I have used wine but it install only one cd and not the other two cds
<cfhowlett> xubuntu182, see winehq for assistance.  as it's a MICROSOFT program, you should not expect it to run in linux natively 100% ... at least not without some help
<knome> xubuntu182, have you looked in the wine appdb to check how well the game is supposed to work on wine, or if it needs some fixes or tweaks to get it installed?
<xubuntu182> okok thank you very much to all for your answers
<cfhowlett> xubuntu182, best of luck
<xubuntu182> ;)
<jacta> Hi all :) - Is there a default samba share gui in 12.04?
<jacta> Anyone?
<bgardner> jacta: Yes?
<jacta> Hi all :) - Is there a default samba share gui in 12.04?
<jacta> I want to share a folder on my network, cant find a good gui tool?
<bgardner> jacta: Looking, one moment.
<jacta> bgardner: thanks a bunch!
<bgardner> jacta: I don't have experience with it, but you might try system-config-samba
<onr> it seems my notification box is crashed
<onr> it's at top left corner, with no style other than bg/fg color
<onr> have you seen this before? how to fix it?
<ToZ> onr, have you tried restarting xfce4-notifyd?
<onr> ToZ: it's in case for several weeks
<onr> ToZ: just tried reinstalling xfce4-notifyd, nothing changed
<ToZ> onr, is xfce4-notifyd running? "ps -ef | grep xfce4-notifyd"
<onr> ToZ: no..
<ToZ> onr, try restarting it. Are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<onr> ToZ: 64-bit. how to restart it?
<ToZ> onr, try: "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd &"
<onr> ToZ: it says another notify daemon is running, which is xndaemon
<ToZ> onr, do you recall ever installing xndaemon?
<onr> ToZ: nope
<onr> btw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-notifyd/+bug/1024630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024630 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) "12.04 using xfce + lxdm, rapid login will lose xfce4-notifyd pid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ToZ> onr, are notify-osd or notification-daemon installed?
<ToZ> onr, what does "ps -ef | grep notif" say?
<onr> ToZ: nothing
<onr> ToZ: no they are not installed
<ToZ> onr, what does "ps -ef | grep notif" say? Does it identify another notification daemon?
<onr> ToZ: http://sprunge.us/EcIR
<ToZ> onr, did you try changing settings in "Settings Manager -> Notifications"?
<onr> ToZ: yes, also in xfce4-notifyd-config
<ToZ> onr, there must be another notification daemon running. dunst?
<onr> ToZ: dunst
<onr> ToZ: i have no idea where did it come from
<ToZ> onr, "ps -ef | grep dunst"
<ToZ> onr, if exists, "killall dunst"
<onr> ToZ: yup, purged it. now everything works fine
<ToZ> onr, cool
<onr> ToZ: thank you very much
<JCD> Hello! Your website says Xubuntu 12.04 will be supported three years per the Xubuntu LTS plan.
<JCD> Is that correct?
<[0gb_us]> Yes.
<[0gb_us]> So it has two years left.
<JCD> Why is it not until April 2017?
<elfy> becasue that would be 5 years
<JCD> I mean why is it different from Ubuntu?
<[0gb_us]> I wondered that myself ....
<JCD> :-(
<[0gb_us]> It's the same packages ...
<SonikkuAmerica> elfy: lol "becasue that would be 5 years"
<holstein> [0gb_us]: the xubuntu specifics will be officially supported as per the xubuntu terms
<JCD> Yes most of them are the same. Guess it yould be great to see some statement yout the changes.
<elfy> JCD [0gb_us] - just trying to find
<JCD> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> [0gb_us]: Remember, no flavor is required to support its LTS (if it has one) for the same amount of time as another.
<JCD> Thats true but for me this would be great because some people and I want to use it for work.
<[0gb_us]> Right. Lubuntu has no LTS version at all, proving that an LTS version isn't even required.
<SonikkuAmerica> [0gb_us]: I think Lubuntu 14.04 will only last 3 years too
<[0gb_us]> Lubuntu has no LTS>
<[0gb_us]> .
<[0gb_us]> OH! 14.04. My bad.
<SonikkuAmerica> [0gb_us]: 14.04 will be Lubuntu's 1st LTS, as per the project lead. And Ubuntu GNOME won't have one, I understand.
<SonikkuAmerica> At least for the time being
<JCD> Anyways upgrades cost time and may break environments, settings, etc. So I politely ask the Xubuntu team to extend the LTS to 5 years.
<[0gb_us]> I see.
<holstein> JCD: you can always use ubuntu, and add xfce
<[0gb_us]> Why not just upgrade every two years?
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, or use Ubuntu/Xfce and extend that to four. Your system will be less up to date that way though.
<JCD> Too late, holstein. I installed it already on 19 computers of postgraduates here in the lab.
<holstein> JCD: i would just think about what is being updated.. what "support" means
<holstein> JCD: it wouldnt bother me at all to be using lubuntu 12.04, or a xubntu version that is not "officially" supported, but the repos are hot and security updates are coming in for the kernel and the core
<JCD> Yes, I also came up with this question ("<JCD> Yes most of them are the same. Guess it yould be great to see some statement yout the changes.").
<JCD> So is there a list?
<holstein> JCD: where it will be an issue, potentially, is, you have an issue, and ask a question, or file a bug that is specific to xubuntu
<JCD> Hm... you mean aplication specific questions or bugs for backports. Yeah I did that when hardy went eol. May work out or may not, but it's an approach -- you're right.
<JCD> But basicly ho can I see with apt-cache, dpkg-query or something else whether a package in the repos is "unsupported"?
<JCD> How can I see whether Abiword or some Xubuntu specific application receives no updates anymore so that I can remove or upgrade them manually?
<holstein> JCD: no.. it will be more like this.. something specific happens to your xubuntu session.. you come here, and someone would say "its EOL"
<holstein> JCD: abiword, generally in the repos, for example, would be getting no verions updates anyway.. just security patches
<JCD> Hm... ok then the other way round is there a delta of "dpkg-query -l" of a fresh Xubuntu and a fresh Ubuntu (+depends optionaly)?
<holstein> JCD: not that im aware of.. if your quesiton is, "i want to know what is not supported", then, at the end of the official xubuntu support cylce, the xubuntu specific things will not be supported
<holstein> JCD: what does that mean? maybe you have an xfce bug that you havent noticed, or one that somehow a kernel upgrade introduces an issue.. maybe no one will address that
<holstein> JCD: that would be pretty unlikely, and i if i were you, i would either choose an OS that meets your needs, with an official 5 year support cylce, or just wait til you have an issue, which you likely wont
<[0gb_us]> True. THis isn't WIndows, so issues are less likely.
<JCD> I agree, holstein. Hoever in an organization or corporate environment things are a bit different. I'd like to know when an application does not receive continous bugfixes and support anymore.
<JCD> Is there at least a list of packages that are Xubuntu specific? I mean how do the developers keep track on what softeware they have in their distribution?
<holstein> JCD: its documented.. no xubuntu specific bug fixes or support at the end of the support term.. the repos will be up, and the core packages will get support..
<holstein> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> JCD: ^^ you can do that if you prefer.
<cr3> how can I have a keyboard layout icon in the top menu or specify a key binding to alternate between the layouts?
<cr3> note that I haven't tried to re-login nor reboot after adding a layout, so that might be the "problem"
 * holstein wonders if http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin is still around for that cr3 
<cr3> holstein: xfce4-xkb-plugin is already the newest version.
<holstein> cr3: and you added it to the panel?
<cr3> holstein: is there some magical incantation to enable it in the panel?
<holstein> cr3: right click and add it to the panel
<cr3> holstein: worked like a charm, thanks@!
<holstein> cr3: cheers
<XubuntuLiveUser> Hello, I just tried to reinstall Xubuntu 13.04 using the GRML Rescue System. After I did, it spit out the common error message that "you will have to manually reinstall some programs after rebooting," Ubiquity dies and the cursor changes to busy. After rebooting, I can't move the mouse using any method other than my Wacom tablet and the network config doesn't accept Wi-Fi (it does for Ethernet). Big rpoblem!
<XubuntuLiveUser> *problem!
<xubuntu321_Leon> Can anybody tell me how to manually edit xfce main menu items? I created a custom launcher using Settings-->Main Menu-->Create launcher, and now the entry doesn't appear in the app list, so I can't remove it.
<xubuntu321_Leon> Found it @.local/share/applications/alacarte-made-*.desktop
<hitsugaya97315> slt
<hitsugaya97315> who is french?
<bogu> hello
<bogu> is anyone here
<knome> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bogu> smy bad
<bogu> i'm a real newbie
<knome> bogu, no problem
<bogu> i'm trying to boot xubuntu on a virtual machine
<bogu> but my processor doesn't seem to support pae and it's unable to boot
<bogu> is there any way to work around this
<knome> the virtual machine processor?
<bogu> i'm not sure
<knome> there is no non-pae support after 12.04
<knome> so you might want to go with that
<knome> you are able to upgrade with non-pae kernels when starting with that release to certain extent
<bogu> oh man, i seemed to not have been checked "Enable PAE" under the settings of my VM
<bogu> nevermind, I think it should be okay now
<knome> i was thinking there's an option for that as well
<knome> good luck/enjoy!
<bogu> thanks man
<WeberEInc> Hello - looking for suggestions on how to try to troubleshoot Xubuntu simply freezing up and intermittent times... I have loaded 13.04 on an old eMachine that has 1.5 GB memory, an AMD Sempron CPU, and an integrated S3 Unichrome video adapter.
<WeberEInc> Anyone have a suggestion for a graphics card that will definitely work with Xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> anything not VIA S3
<Poisoned_Dragon> If intel made a card, that would still be better. lol
<holstein> yeah, intel is the way to go, but the user will never know :/
<Sysi> new amd ones might require some effort and nvidia might too, old intels have problems with newer kernels
<user76547> When installing xubuntu, if i choose to make different partitions for /tmp /home etc... Does xubuntu installer sets good settings to thease partitions or i need to configure thease later...
<user76547> ?
<GridCube> what do you mean by "good settings"?
<user76547> sorry, text cutted
<user76547> when i installing xubuntu, i can choose which partitioning scheme to use...
<user76547> so if i choose using /tmp /home etc.. in separate partitions
<user76547> does installer make all work, or i need to configure them latter
<user76547> i mean permisions and so on...
<GridCube> yes... ofcourse it makes all work
<GridCube> why wouldnt it...
<user76547> then good :)
<user76547> but why then using whole partion for all these folders is for "new users". If installer does all work, then user dont need to worry anyway...
<user76547> its something different using system ?
<knome> most users have no need for a separate /tmp.
<GridCube> you dont actually need them to be in any other partition, thats just for people who needs it
<GridCube> if you feel you need that then you are perfectly free to do so
<user76547> i read that this improve security...
<David-A> user76547: where do you read that?
<GridCube> never heard of that, but again, if you feel like it will make you safer please do use a different partition.
<user76547> maybe i missunderstood something, i read in OpenBSD book, that they use "per-partition security and privileges" ...
<user76547> ok, anyway, going to install system :0
#xubuntu 2013-07-16
<NoSound> um.. Hi I installed xubuntu and I have no audio.. help??
<SunStar> open a terminal window and type lspci and look to see if you can spot what kind of audio  chip it is
<SunStar> ....delayed reaction
<Poisoned_Dragon> Xfce has a panel applet that hides and restores programs on the desktop. Is there a terminal command equivalent or is this applets feature integrated into the panel?
<syn-ack> Good evening guys. I have a Sony Viao VGN-Z610Y and I'm having an issue with trying to get my Plantronics Back beat 903+ stereo headset to pair and connect to the Pulse Audio Sink. This computer, has the Intel C2D/Centrino chipset in, running a completely up to date system and I have the output of my logs here: http://pastebin.com/uSABj7Kv
<syn-ack> Basically, what it'll do through the interface, when I've got the headset in pairing mode is simple; it'll get to the device selection context, and when I try to assign it to the audio/headset sink, it reports back "Stream Failed"
<syn-ack> Now the log is showing a "Cancel Device Pair" due to invalid Params, but what params would it be missing?
<syn-ack> Then it shows a Permission Denied and Connection failed.
<syn-ack> OR another thing it'll ask me for, is a password.. How the heck is that supposed to be done. I've been been going round and round with this for a couple weeks now and it's driving me insane.
<syn-ack> Now, I know this works, as I was able to do it in Windows 7. I just can't figure out why it's not liking it here...
<syn-ack> Does Xubuntu not support HSP and A2DP?
<Yotson> which open-jdk version is recommended? openjdk-6 or -7?
<Deepfriedice> Yotson, What are you running?
<Yotson> xubuntu, firefox and an assortment java apps.
<Yotson> was that what you were asking? :)
<Deepfriedice> No, What OS? 12.04? 13.04?
<Sysi> newer 7 would be my first recommendation
<Yotson> latest lts version, 12.04 iirc.
<Deepfriedice> Then 6 is "officially" recommended, but I'd go with 7.
<Yotson> hmmm. installed -7, including the iced tea plugin. firefox seems to hang on java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<Yotson> i'll get rid of -7 and try for -6 instead. :)
<Deepfriedice> Yeah, that sounds reasonable...
<Yotson> ah, not hanging btw. just painfully slow.
<Sysi> sounds like web java
<Deepfriedice> If 7 is slow, I doubt 6 will be quicker.
<Yotson> well slow. seemingly hanging for a couple of minutes isn't really slow. it not functional. lol
<Deepfriedice> I doubt there is a magic fix: try 6, if that's slow either put up with 7 or look into sunjava.
<Yotson> correct Deepfriedice. same behavior. Asking to run an applet, doesn't matter what i choose. keeps asking the question.
<Yotson> i'll read up on the sun version.
<dom_> hello!
<Yotson> o/
<dom_> i've got a problem with firefox and youtube. i have reinstalled ff, turned on and off various add-ons, nothing help
<dom_> youtube still doesnt work. the area, where the player should be displayed is just plain white
<nukke> are you sure you have adoble flash installed?
<dom_> yes, that is what firefox and synaptic tells me
<dom_> i installed xubuntu on this computer few days ago and this problem is since the beggining
<nukke> try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer inside a terminal
<dom_> also, other online players doesnt work too - like those on bandcamp.com and such
<dom_> whereas bandcamp works on midori, but YT still doesnt
<nukke> bandcamp's player is flash-based.
<Yotson> almost forgot. thanks Deepfriedice, Sysi.
<Yotson> Deepfriedice, Sysi. added duinsoft.nl ppa, ...., installed oracle/sun version. all is fine. \o/
<dom_> so, any ideas how to solve my YT problem?
<nukke> dom_: try running the following command in a terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Abraham_Zapruder> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di alcune info su xubuntu, specificatamente sulla procedura di installazione
<dom_> nukke, i did it. terminal told me that flash is already in the newest version
<nukke> dom_: inside Firefox, go to Add-on Manager > Plugins
<nukke> make sure shockwave flash is enabled
<dom_> nukke, it is
<nukke> dom_: you could try reinstalling flash. run the following (exactly like it is): sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get autoremove
<nukke> afterwards, run this command: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<nukke> make sure firefox is closed
<dom_> nukke, in progress, thank you
<dom_> ok, i did the first thing
<dom_> then installed restricted extras
<dom_> again got message, that it's already installed (well, i DID install them yesterday)
<nukke> dom_: try just installing flash, then. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dom_> nukke, yeah, i just tried to run yt and bandcamp. it didnt work but at least asked me to intall plugins. so let's do this! :D
<dom_> nukke, damn, still doesnt work. flash installed and im back at the very beggining :(
<stoeptegel> do i need to be aware of any warnings when i want to install xubuntu on a UEFI BIOS? Are there other things to be taken care of while installing, like the new GPT MBR?
<stoeptegel> what do i need to be aware of?
<JohnRobert> xubuntu is great
<JohnRobert> :)
<michaelstz> exit
<stoeptegel> JohnRobert: quite, isn't it
<JohnRobert> yes, I recently wiped win7 off my thinkpad t420s
<JohnRobert> it's insanely faster.
<JohnRobert> fastest computer I've ever used now.. surfing the web is all kinds of new fastness :)
<[0gb_us]> You can also mostly kiss viruses goodbye on Xubuntu. It has better security.
<SonikkuAmerica> It also works the best with Wine, according to my tests.
<JohnRobert> :p
<JohnRobert> well I've used various distros in the past
<JohnRobert> but I think xubuntu is my fave
<stoeptegel> +1
<SonikkuAmerica> If I had a widescreen laptop I'd be using Ubuntu GNOME, but since I don't here I am.
<JohnRobert> I like the simplicity of xubuntu
<JohnRobert> much nicer desktop imo
<JohnRobert> non of that weird stuff
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, for sure. Unity and GNOME are a bit wacky.
<Peyam> guys
<Peyam> what is the default double cllicking speed in xubutu?
<Peyam> dubble*
<Pici> *double
<Peyam> really?
<Peyam> I though double was "double" in programming
<Peyam> anyway.. what is the normal double clicking speed?
<Peyam> by default
<Peyam> Time and Distace
<elfy> 250ms and 5px I think
<Peyam> thanks
<DriedOrange> I want to use the mail watcher panel applet for xfce. However it uses an old version of gnutls (used for TLS with gmail) that apparently has a security vulnerability. (no idea if it's anything serious though). Anyway, I'm wondering how I would go about replacing  old version of gnutls with new? old was preinstalled in xubuntu 13.04, new is available  in repository. don't dare to remove old because of some other pakages which would
<DriedOrange> also get removed with it.
<brainwash> DriedOrange: can you please share source of your information (cve report,..)?
<luc04_FR> salut, il y a des francais ici ?
<luc04_FR> #channel
<nikolam> luc04_FR, hi, see "-fr" channels on freenode
<nikolam> #ubuntu-fr-party , #ubuntu-fr  etc :P
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nikolam> luc04_FR, maybe you could make xubuntu-fr ? :P
<luc04_FR> ok tank you
<nikolam> there is xubuntu-es already :p
<DriedOrange> brainwash, I saw it on the gnutls website: http://www.gnutls.org/security.html#GNUTLS-SA-2013-2
<brainwash> DriedOrange: and did you also read the changelog for the ubuntu packages?
<brainwash> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/140841524/gnutls26_2.12.23-1ubuntu1_2.12.23-1ubuntu1.1.diff.gz
<brainwash> so you shouldn't be affected by the vulnerability unless you did not update the package to the latest version (security update)
<DriedOrange> brainwash, oh thanks for that. As the recommendation on the gnutls website said to upgrade to gnutls 3.x I thought 2.x hadn't been updated.
<DriedOrange> brainwash, well well, it sorted itseld out. Thanks
<BMBiehler> is there a different lock screen than just the screensaver?
<xubuntu704> hey
<djGrothe> Hello, after I upgraded to 13.04, now the graphics are in 16 bit, or maybe it's 8 bit. What should I do?
<Unit193> djGrothe: Hello, can you tell us what card you have?
<djGrothe> It's something from Intel, beyond that, I don't know
<Unit193> If you have the same card I'm thinking of, that's by design in SNA accel.
<djGrothe> It was never like this before
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649  I have a xorg.conf file to "correct" it for myself, you can look at the reasons and see if you want it.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<Unit193> (One in the bug didn't help me.)
<djGrothe> so... what should I do?
<Unit193> You gain speed by leaving it at this bit depth, but you can "correct" it with http://paste.openstack.org/show/10yZETqTK71uJ9d28zYB as your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<djGrothe> there is no "xorg.conf" in /etc/X11
<bekks> djGrothe: You can create it then.
<djGrothe> permission denied
<bekks> You have to use sudo or gksu.
<djGrothe> bekks: what command to create a file, then?
<bekks> djGrothe: What command did you just use?
<djGrothe> nothing, trying the gui
<bekks> What exactly are you trying in the GUI?
<djGrothe> to create a file!
<bekks> how?
<djGrothe> right-click \ create document
<djGrothe> bekks?
<bekks> djGrothe: You can just start your favourite text editor with gksu and save that file.
<xubuntu711> hey there
<djGrothe> bekks: the file is there with the paste in it, but now I have to restart my computer
<djGrothe> ?
<bekks> You just need to restart X.
<djGrothe> x?
<Unit193> You can sudo service lightdm restart, or reboot, either one.
<xubuntu711> is there any of the admins here  today i found a bug in the last update
<djGrothe> ok, thanks a lot for the help!
<xubuntu711> help please
<holstein> !ask | xubuntu711
<ubottu> xubuntu711: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Unit193> xubuntu711: What bug?  Did you check on Launchpad for a bug report against it?
<xubuntu711> no where is it
<bekks> "launchpad.net"
<xubuntu711> i am new
<holstein> xubuntu711: what bug?
<holstein> xubuntu711: what is the question?
<xubuntu711> DHcp is gone broken
<bekks> BEcause...? What happens when you do what exactly?
<holstein> xubuntu711: its working fine here.. what is the issue?
<xubuntu711> was working three weeks ago before the last update now it  is not
<bekks> Its not working? Sitting on the couch? Demonstrating for more money?
<holstein> xubuntu711: so, you updated 3 weeks ago, and then, after 3 weeks, it stopped?
<bekks> What exactly is happening when doing what exactly?
<xubuntu711> no i tryed to use wirerless and have not been able to gett it to connect to the out side world from my laptop
<bekks> And how do you know its DHCP thats not working?
<xubuntu711> i can ping there router
<bekks> Then DHCP is working, if you can ping the router.
<bekks> VEry obviously.
<holstein> who is "they".. maybe "they" have a problem on the router
<xubuntu711> maybe
<holstein> xubuntu711: i think you are assuming a DHCP bug, from what i am reading
<bekks> If you can ping the router, that thing is even working.
<xubuntu711> my friend who is a systems admin says it is the dhcp it .
<holstein> xubuntu711: then, test and confirm that
<xubuntu711> ok i will
<bekks> Choose another friend, he has no clue. :)
<holstein> xubuntu711: im not saying your friend is wrong.. but, you can test and confirm that... if you can ping the router gateway, the you are getting an IP address
<bekks> I am saying he is. :)
<holstein> bekks: i'm going to wait til xubuntu711 discovers he is ;)
<xubuntu711> sorry i can not ping there router i said it wrong he just told me
<bekks> holstein: :D
<holstein> xubuntu711: is this your router?
<bekks> xubuntu711: So did you try to get a DHCP address manually?
<xubuntu711> no
<bekks> Why not?
<bekks> How can you tell that DHCP isnt working then?
<xubuntu711> i amnew i dont know how
<bekks> Whats your network interface for wifi?
<xubuntu711> my friend tested it
<bekks> How do you know if you dont know how?
<holstein> xubuntu711: how? by assigning a manually IP and testing? and the connection works?
<xubuntu711> he did it and this is my laptop
<bekks> Or just by running sudo dhclient interfacename
<holstein> xubuntu711: did what?
<bekks> Did he run that command?
<xubuntu711> i was at the skating rink using there wifi
<Sysi> doesn't networkmanager break dhclient
<bekks> xubuntu711: Did your friend run the above command, yes or no?
<bekks> Sysi: No.
<bekks> Sysi: NM uses DHCP.
<xubuntu711> no
<bekks> xubuntu711: Then why did you tell us he did try that then?
<bekks> xubuntu711: Whats the name of your interface for wifi?
<xubuntu711> orangepanda-guest and ip is 192.168.33.1
<bekks> Thats not an answer to my question.
<holstein> xubuntu711: if you are on untrusted, unknown networks, you really get what you get.. you cant assume its an issue with the software or hardware
<holstein> xubuntu711: i routinely run into issues on public wifi... that are gateway related
<holstein> well, not routinely, but i have *never* had an OS related DHCP bug be the issues
<Programmer_> chromium will not save as the default browser
<Programmer_> and how do you update the menu after an application is removed
<holstein> Programmer_: try sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<xubuntu711> ok i will go to mcdonalds and see if i have the same   issue then i will come back here
<bekks> Or just answer my question...
<holstein> Programmer_: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<bekks> No need to eat instead. :)
<holstein> xubuntu711: that is not a trusted network either
<holstein> xubuntu711: sometimes, i cylce the wifi chip on and off manually as well
<xubuntu711> i was going to reinstall
<holstein> xubuntu711: reinstall what?
<xubuntu711> xubuntu
<Programmer_> says google chrome is still installed
<holstein> xubuntu711: do what you like, but you are assuming what the issue is without testing
<holstein> Programmer_: what says what?
<Programmer_> the menu
<Programmer_> i removed google chrome
<bekks> xubuntu711: Why dont you just answer my question? :)
<holstein> Programmer_: i would wait til you log out or reboot to really be worried, otherwise, you can edit the menu witht the link i gave
<xubuntu711> i dont know what that is
<holstein> Programmer_: you should report the issues to the chrome team
<bekks> xubuntu711: Put the output of the command "ifconfig -a" into a pastebin then, please.
<bekks> Doesnt seem to be that urgent. :)
<djGrothe_> Hello, I am having a problem with Steam, it's windows will not display correctly, with half of it's controls plain gray. I asked steam support, but with no reply. Does anyone here know what to do?
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> djGrothe_: other than messing with the drivers, not really
<holstein> djGrothe_: steam suggests a PPA for drivers, are you using that? are you on what they suggest? 12.04 or whatever?
<djGrothe_> 13.04
<djGrothe_> I don't know what a PPA is
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> djGrothe_: each time i launch steam, or when i did launch it, i had a pop suggesting the ppa i am suggesting
<holstein> djGrothe_: AFAIK, steam offically supports 12.04
<holstein> djGrothe_: all the ppa information is in that link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<djGrothe_> k, thanks holstein
<xubuntu996> Hello, I was wondering if xubuntu will install fine on my macbook pro 7,1?
<holstein> !macbook | xubuntu996
<ubottu> xubuntu996: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> try it live
<xubuntu996> I've been trying to run it live
<xubuntu996> but everytime i open the iso, I get "no mountable file systems"
<holstein> xubuntu996: open the iso?
<xubuntu996> yeah the xubuntu iso
<holstein> xubuntu996: you can burn the iso to a disk.. using "copy". make a copy with the iso as the source and the disk as the destination
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<holstein> ^^ you can use unetbootin, though i remember having trouble getting a few macs to usb boot, so i used plop from cd, doing the same ISO process above to burn a plop boot cd
<xubuntu133> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Sarah846> Hello?
<knome> !hello | Sarah846
<knome> err...
<knome> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sarah846> Hi...sorry, clueless about hwo this goes...
<Sarah846> I have a query about a video tearing problem and my xubuntu installation
<nasir> my skype is not working pls help. i cannot login on the xubuntu app
<ThOr101> So if I an VNC'd into a server, and the window manager fails (and I'm just a user).. is there a way to restart it? xdm claims it can only be run by root
<holstein> ThOr101: can you ssh in?
<ThOr101> Yes
<holstein> i would ssh in and restart what i need.. or set it up to just forward x -X or whatever
<ThOr101> And I have a terminal window open through the gui, just none of the minimize, maximize, and other window controls.
<holstein> the gui?
<holstein> what GUI?
<ThOr101> Yeah, I have a bunch of people VNC(ing) into the system, so X11 forwarding isn't optimal for this system.
<holstein> ThOr101: i would argue, a bunch of people vnc-ing in is not optimal
<ThOr101> Well, it looks like I have X started, just without a window manager.  I'm able to run apps, they just don't seem to have a window manager.
<holstein> i would use something like nomachine or thinlinc or freenx.. rdp maybe
<ThOr101> In this case, it beats going to each Mac and Windows box and installing Cygwin and whatever the extra packages are these days for Mac.
<holstein> ThOr101: VNC forwards the desktop
<holstein> ThOr101: there are clients for windows and OS for thinlinc, nomachine, freenx...
<ThOr101> Hmmmmm, that's an interesting point.  I'd rather not use RDP.
<ThOr101> Yeah.. I like that idea.
<holstein> dont use it.. but mutiple VNC is a bad idea
<holstein> you want something where the session is forwarded, not a picture of the desktop
<holstein> try nomachine
 * ThOr101 is already reading some docs.  Thanks for the pointer!
<ripplebit> guys I need help installing xubuntu. I've downloaded the image twice, burned onto usb, and everytime i get the same error when i try to boot: no operating system. please help
<holstein> ripplebit: you dont "burn" a usb, so how are you making the stick?
<ripplebit> holstein: ok i formatted the usb, created a partition (max size), then using unetbootin i put the xubuntu 13.04 image onto the usb, and it creates without error. But then i get the error when trying to boot
<holstein> ripplebit: a fat32 partition?
<ripplebit> correct
<holstein> ripplebit: and the md5 sum checked out?
<holstein> ripplebit: where are you getting what iso?
<Unit193> What error?
<ripplebit> from the xubuntu website
<ripplebit> via ubuntu
<ripplebit> .org
<holstein> ripplebit: what link please.. and what iso
<ripplebit> holstein: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/raring/release/
<Unit193> Ah, I see.  Did you go into the BIOS and set it to boot from the USB device first?
<holstein> yeah, thats is true as well ^^ you must have USB boot capabilities, and have it configured
<ripplebit> Unit193: all i get is "no operating system", not sure if i can get into bios
<holstein> ripplebit: you will have to get into the bios
<holstein> ripplebit: you must be sure.. you must ask the machine to boot the USB.. otherwise, that is likely an error from whatever hard drive it is trying to boot
<ripplebit> there doesn't seem to be an option. on my laptop it's f12, but there's no os so can i still access bios?
<Unit193> F1, F2, F10-12, Esc.  Try those.
<holstein> ripplebit: there must be, or you must boot a CD
<holstein> ripplebit: still requires setting that up in the bios, however
<SonikkuAmerica> *DVD. Xubuntu can't fit on a CD anymore (13.04)
<holstein> sure.. *insert optical information here*
<SonikkuAmerica> Grey eyes, 20/70 vision
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<holstein> ;)
<ripplebit> i must be doing something wrong, cos i got archlinux to boot. but its a new desktop with no os with it.
<ripplebit> do i need to extract the iso?
<holstein> ripplebit: it will be the same as it was for arch
<holstein> ripplebit: no
<ripplebit> holstein: i didn't use inetbootin for arch
<holstein> ripplebit: you need to specifiy what device you want the machine to boot.. just as you did for arch
<holstein> ripplebit: sure.. whatever you used for arch, that bios booted it.. if that was a CD or whatever
<holstein> ripplebit: unetbootin is not the issue
<ripplebit> well it was the usb, which had a copy of the linux boot image (which worked), so that might be why arch worked, cos i formatted the usb  after that
<holstein> ripplebit: fact: no matter what you are trying to boot, you need to set that either in the bios or with a popup boot menu
<holstein> ripplebit: why did arch boot? because you specified to the machine to boot the media
<ripplebit> right, well im not sure what or how to get the machine to boot the xubuntu image
<holstein> ripplebit: the same way.. you select the USB as the boot media in the bios, or with a popup from the machine
<holstein> ripplebit: on my eeepc, i press esc, and select it
<holstein> ripplebit: or, i go into the bios, and set it as the boot device
<ripplebit> lol ok i mashy6ed mhy6 kehy6board and igt5 worked! gt5hy6anks ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> You're... welcome?
<holstein> ripplebit: sometimes you have to read it a few times.. to comprehend, or believe, or understand.. or whatever
<ripplebit> im jusgt5 `used gt5o seingt5 some gt5exgt5 gt5ivingt5 me an opgt5ion of gt5hy6e bios, why6ichy6 i couldn'[-gt5 find.
<holstein> ripplebit: each bios is different.. you can search for your machine and the bios.. you can try other keyboard presses for a temporary boot-popup.. you can try and read the screen at boot, and see if it says "boot selection press whatever"
#xubuntu 2013-07-17
<ripplebit> im relagt5ivelhy6 new gt5o linux, so assumed gt5hy6agt5 igt5 would be like windows in gt5hy6agt5 regt5ard
<holstein> ripplebit: assume nothing
<ripplebit> ok im gt5egt5gt5ingt5 an error sahy6ingt5 /dev/sda congt5ains gt5pgt5 gpt signitures and i can'[-gt5 close igt5
<ripplebit> from archy6 insgt5all
<SonikkuAmerica> ripplebit: Now I thy6ink hy6ou'll hy6anve gt5o fix hy6our kehy6board.
<holstein> ripplebit: i cant read what you are typing, friend
<bazhang> ripplebit, please type normally
<GridCube> so many gt5
 * SonikkuAmerica beat his youth group leader in a Fiat 500 against a Dale Jr. car in GT5, but that's a story for -offtopic
<ripplebit> sorry my laptop keyboard is fucked. im getting a popup warning saying /dev/sda contains GPT signitures (from the arch install) and i can't close or get rid of it.
<bazhang> ripplebit, no cursing here please
<ripplebit> apologies
<ripplebit> i am a connoisseur of the english language
<holstein> ripplebit: you are booting a disk instead of the USB
<SonikkuAmerica> ripplebit: Not to mention your Arch prob didn't set up a fake MS-DOS partition table.
<ripplebit> im usingt5 da usb. and i did sed up a gpt partition on archy6
<utusan> is there an image viewer for xcfce?
<utusan> xfce*
<Kaira-> has anyone here installed 13.04 alongside Win 8 with legacy bios? I try to do it via live-USB but when installing the installation program doesn't detect the windows partition
<GridCube> Kaira-, if it doesnt then i would try to do a partition job from windows first, using some good free partition manager, and then reboot to see that there is an empty partition there
<GridCube> then i would install xubuntu to that partition and then add the entry for win8 in the grub configs
<Kaira-> GridCube: I've shrunk the windows partition so that I have around 70Gb free partition, but when trying to install the program just shows the whole HDD as free partition
<GridCube> thats wrong
<GridCube> regardless of the OS installed, thats wrong
<GridCube> see if another liveISO says the same
<Kaira-> alright, I'll try some other ISOs as soon as I can just download 'em
<tigrang> If I enable "Disable touchpad while typing" it takes about 2 seconds for the touchpad to become usable again after typing. Can I decrease this delay?
<holstein> tigrang: no
<holstein> tigrang: AFAIK, that will be depending on your hardware
<tigrang> holstein, thanks, that at least lead me to the correct place, I see where it is set syndaemon -i 2.0, just need to figure where thats configured now
<tigrang> ^ thats a running process
<GridCube> unless you use synaptics
<GridCube> !info synaptics
<ubottu> Package synaptics does not exist in raring
<GridCube> wait
<GridCube> !search synaptics
<ubottu> Found: touchpad, synaptics
<GridCube> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GridCube> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Disable_Trackpad_while_Typing
<tigrang> was going to try running syndaemon in startup applications my own config values, I'll try ~/.xinitrc like that says
<tigrang> logging/out in
<tigrang> I unchcked Disable touchpad while typing and used Startup Applications to add syndaemon -i 0.5 which worked
<tigrang> 2 seconds is way too long, sucks its default and no gui config for it, oh well, thanks guys
<ThOr101> Yeah, freeNX and nomachine don't really work as I'd expect them to.
<ThOr101> It looked like a good option, but in the end, not so much.
<holstein> well, then you have no option
<holstein> vnc is *much* slower
<holstein> forwarding X might work
<ThOr101> Yeah, it is.  I can't believe I'm running into original errors though.
<Unit193> FreeNX seemes nice, but no been committed to in a while.  VNC will be faster than forwarded X.
<holstein> thinlinc was actually quite nice, an easy to setup
<ThOr101> Ya know, I actually didn't try that one yet.
<ThOr101> The issue I'm running into is that I'm deploying this into the AWS cloud
<ThOr101> and all these systems assume that X is running, and it won't since there is no video subsystem with which to configure a "screen"
<holstein> ThOr101: i wouldnt do any of these not on my local an
<holstein> ThOr101: i have thinlinc running without X on the server
<holstein> i installed XFCE4
<ThOr101> Yeah, that's what I was hoping for.
<xubuntu803> Just got xubuntu, its amazing
<holstein> ThOr101: i dont remember testing it that way in the others
<holstein> vnc is out, AFAIK
<holstein> you would need to be running a desktop to remote into it
<ThOr101> The new nomachine stuff (4 beta) actually looks pretty slick.  Doesn't work, the documentation is atrocious, but the program looks slick.
<Unit193> I think tightvncserver was the one that started it's own X.
<ThOr101> vnc4 (or something like that) did too.
<xubuntu803> Just got xubuntu, its really treading me well so far.
<ThOr101> It wasn't until I started the vncserver (which I guess made a fake X system) did the nomachine work.
<holstein> xubuntu803: congrats
<Unit193> holstein: vnc over SSH is secure though, otherwise I agree with you as LAN only.
<ThOr101> Oh, yeah, I've been doing it over SSH.
<ThOr101> To the AWS cloud, it really wasn't too bad.
<ThOr101> Then again, the east coast AWS cloud is a few miles up the street, so YMMV
<Unit193> Hah, awesome.
<ThOr101> I haven't done a traceroute, but I bet it gets routed through New York, Copenhagen and Brazil, just because that's how things seem to be peered these days.
<HypothesisFrog> Hi. I started a transfer across two computers via samba a couple of days ago, using Thunar file manager. I canceled. It still appears to be in the process of cancelling, two days later.
<well_laid_lawn> HypothesisFrog:  where does it show up?
<well_laid_lawn> in a thunbar dialog window?
<well_laid_lawn> s/nb/n/
<HypothesisFrog> well_laid_lawn well in a dialog window. I did click the [x] to make it go away, but all that does is minimize it to the notification area.
<HypothesisFrog> is it an xfce desktop error? Or a screw up with samba?
<well_laid_lawn> HypothesisFrog:  I'd check in top to see if there's something there and if not   pkill thunar
<HypothesisFrog> well_laid_lawn well there is something there. The reason I cancelled the process originally, is because it stalled. I then transfered the files by sftp instead, and that worked. Didn't realise that Thunar was still cancelling anyway.
<well_laid_lawn> try the pkill and see if the dialog window goes
<well_laid_lawn> it musn't be doing anything after all this time
<HypothesisFrog> ps ax |grep thunar yields no results. weird. How do I kill it?
<HypothesisFrog> ah, it's capital T
<well_laid_lawn> grep -i   is handy at times
<berryciderspider> guys i've just got a new desktop (Radeon 7750, AMD FX), didn't come with an os so i installed ubuntu, tried to run TF2 and im getting glitched output (semi repeating sound, really laggy graphics. I assume this is due to the graphics card (driver issue)?, although im not certain. The pc came with an amd driver, but it seems to be for windows (exe). What are you thoughts?
<JohnRobe1t> could be soundcard
<berryciderspider> JohnRobe1t: would that cause the screen to lag?
<JohnRobert> could do I guess
<JohnRobert> could be a number of things
<well_laid_lawn> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<well_laid_lawn> berryciderspider:  ↑
<berryciderspider> thanks guys
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<ERROR_> Can Xubuntu be installed from windows?
<baizon> ERROR_: you can put it on a USB driver or cd, then boot from it
<ERROR_> I tried from a usb drive, and it isn't working
<ERROR_> My bios won;t recognize it
<baizon> ERROR_: how did you do it?
<baizon> i recommend the LinuxLive USB Creator
<baizon> never had problems with it
<ERROR_> I used Universal USB Installer
<baizon> ERROR_: please try again using the tool ive posted
<ERROR_> Ok. brb
<ERROR_> It says that this linux is not on the compatibility list
<baizon> i don't understand
<baizon> you're trying to install xubuntu?
<ERROR_> yes
<baizon> you don't have to download it
<baizon> you can also chose a iso that you already have downloaded
<ERROR_> I downloaded the iso from this website prior
<ERROR_> Now lili isn't opening for me
<baizon> step 1 was without errors?
<ERROR_> yes
<ERROR_> I'm reinstalling lili
<baizon> ok
<ERROR_> I'm just going to redownload
<ERROR_> Could it be because it's the amd 64 version?
<baizon> not really
<baizon> i got 64 too and everything works fine
<ERROR_> ok. The iso is redownloading now.
<killer> hey
<killer> gma 3600 chipset , is it supported yet?
<baizon> killer: solution http://ubuntuatom.blogopogo.com/tag/gma-3600-driver-linux/
<bogu> hello
<bogu> I am installing xubuntu and it says best results are achieved being connected to the internet during install
<bogu> the laptop should be connected, but it says it isn't
<bogu> any way to connect to a network during install, since it doesn't automatically?
<well_laid_lawn> are you using wifi or ethernet ?
<bogu> wifi
<well_laid_lawn> have you opened the network settings icon at the top right and set it up ?
<bogu> I saw it pop up at the start but I didn't think I would need it; I can't see it now, how could I access it?
<well_laid_lawn> is there a network icon at the top right of the screen ?
<baizon> bogu: in the starting menu entry go to "try ..." not install
<baizon> then you'll get a fully xubuntu desktop where you can configure your wifi
<bogu> OK, thanks
<baizon> then hit the install icon
<baizon> and you will have internet connectivity
<well_laid_lawn> I keep forgetting about that
<nikolam> I like more NOT having internet connection during install. That way it has more chance of actually finishing install like it is tested before release.
<nikolam> After that I update, and if you are lucky to install on BTRFS root, then previous configuration before update will be there.
<bogu> I am a real beginner, so I'm afraid I'll have to do something complicated after the install or I'm missing out
<nikolam> don't worry bogu it will propmpt you automatically for updates, once you get online after installing.
<nikolam> help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums are your friends :P
<baizon> bogu: nothing will happen without internet connectivity. Don't worry :)
<xubuntu258> How i put Xubuntu.iso? CD or DVD?
<knome> xubuntu258, if it's 13.04, you'll need to use a DVD or a USB device
<knome> xubuntu258, older ones will fit in standard CD's; this is in the release notes
<xubuntu258> i put it on DVD, mofied Boot start and not work
<xubuntu258> modified*
<knome> ok.
 * knome continues working on other things.
<seriously_random> how to participate @ https://friendly.ubuntu.com/participate/
<knome> seriously_random, follow the 7 steps mentioned on the website.
<jimmyjam> anyone know how to install drivers for my HD 7750?
<TheSheep> jimmyjam: intel?
<jimmyjam> amd FX4100
<xubuntu968> hello, i feel very sorry for asking this stupid question and i must ask you to excuse me for taking your time. I skipped the wifi connection stage in the installation interface o xubuntu, and i know see myself unable to find a way to connect myself to a wifi conenction. the network parameters only allow me to create a network and do not show me which are the wifi available connections. is there something i am missing?
<xubuntu968> noone?
<GridCube> xubuntu968, it should autoconnect
<GridCube> xubuntu968, see that you have wifi enabled on your keyboard thingy
<xubuntu968> i don't have any keybord touch, it is a macbook
<GridCube> fn-[wifi icon] usually enables wifi
<GridCube> or maybe theres a switch somewhere that turns the wifi on
<xubuntu968> there is no mechanical mechanism on macbook pros to turn on/off wifi... i guess it is supposed to be systematically activated
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> near the sound icon you should have a network icon, there you should see if the wifi can be enabled
<xubuntu968> well thats the problem
<xubuntu968> it only shows "ethernet network disconnected" and proposes to modify it
<xubuntu968> (+activate desactivate and create a vpn connection)
<brainwash> xubuntu968: maybe some special firmware/driver is required for your wifi module to operate properly, can you provide some more details about your macbook?
<GridCube> xubuntu968, try this on a terminal: nmcli nm wifi on
<xubuntu968> its a macbook pro 13p.
<xubuntu968> gridcube: i just did
<GridCube> what does it says?
<xubuntu968> nothing
<GridCube> and wifi still no ON?
<xubuntu968> yes..
<xubuntu968> (i guess because it doesn't show anywhere, nor activated nor unactivated...)
<GridCube> i've found that to be a bug in my case where after dissabling wifi i need to reboot to get the wifi on again
<xubuntu968> after the command line you mean?
<GridCube> xubuntu968, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970227&p=11895284#post11895284
<GridCube> see that
<xubuntu968> the problem is that these instructions need an internet connexion to be executed...
<GridCube> cable it?
<xubuntu968> one sec
<xubuntu968> not working
<xubuntu968> ...
<xubuntu968> this is specially weird since in my install interface it did found wifi networks and proposed to connect, i just accidentaly skiped this phase
<xubuntu968> HA I found the solution _
<xubuntu968> had to go to parameters, sofware and updates, then "additional drivers" and acivate the corresponding driver.
<xubuntu968> thank you for your help, sorry for the mess
<xubuntu527> hello i am a  user facing a problem of installation. the install goes perfectly but when it has to reboot, the computer goes directly to macOS without asking if to choose mac or xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu527: Hit the Option key when it boots up.
<xubuntu527> it only proposes me to go on my #mac os drive# or to the EFI if i have left the usb installer
<SonikkuAmerica> Head for the EFI then. (You *did* use an amd64+mac image, right?)
<xubuntu527> yes. well when i go there they propose me to reinstall or delete or delete plus reinstall xubuntu again..
<xubuntu527> or to run it without installing it, which is what ive just did.
<Sysi> when I installed xubuntu on mac I got to xubuntu without asking, I had to press opt to be able to select os x
<Sysi> you might want to ask #ubuntu
<Sysi> oh right, shut down instead of rebooting
<xubuntu527> i installed it on both macs at the same time. one is running perfectly (except driver problems) and asks me at every boot to choose between ubuntu or macos. not the other
<xubuntu580> hi
<xubuntu580> i have problems at install LAMP in my pc
<xubuntu580> Can you help me?
<Golfgeo> Hi guy's, got a grub problem... Eventhough I've held down the [shift] key during boot I cannot see any boot options to select... Trying to use an older kernel I have installed... Unsure about the /etc/default/grub options I should change to force a timeout and and menu showing
<krytarik> Golfgeo: Can you please post your current config on a pastebin?
#xubuntu 2013-07-18
<gmag> Golfgeo, try to go to BIOS, then leave BIOS and then press shift
<Golfgeo> krytarik: found the awnser
<Golfgeo> gmag: found the awnser
<Golfgeo> Thanks though! :-)
<gmag> Golfgeo, share
<Golfgeo> in the /etc/default/grub file add a # before the hiden time out= some number of seconds
<Golfgeo> and then run the update-grub command
<Golfgeo> not to find out which kernel version is giving me a hard-lockup haha
<Golfgeo> *now
<Golfgeo> gtg people
<S1lly> hello, could someone help me here
<S1lly> i want to copy some archives using the terminal
<S1lly> i want to copy the files from this folder
<S1lly> /home/yovani/Desktop/Carpeta%20sin%20t%C3%ADtulo/archivos%20a%20reemplazar/
<S1lly> to this one
<S1lly> file:///opt/WorldOfGoo/libs32/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0
<S1lly> could someone tell me how to do it
<S1lly> ?
<Unit193> The second one is a file, can't copy a folder to a file.  But, cp /path/to/file (and just type Carpe then hit tab for the file) and then the location you want it at, so cp /home/yovani/Desktop/Cap<tab> /opt/WorldOfGoo/libs32/
<S1lly> thx!
<S1lly> excuse me
<S1lly> i got another question
<S1lly> why when i hit alt + f2
<S1lly> and enter this
<S1lly> gksu nautilus
<S1lly> why doesn't it open the root window ?
<Unit193> Because nautilus isn't installed by default, try thunar.
<S1lly> let's see
<SonikkuAmerica> S1lly: Also because you should be using gksudo!
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Oct 18  2012 /usr/bin/gksudo -> gksu
<SonikkuAmerica> Sometimes I forget myself, but that's key to understanding XFCE: XFCE != GNOME
<S1lly> well has always work with that
<S1lly> so no need to be angry :P
<S1lly> thx! Unit193
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: Apparently when my back was turned they merged the 2 commands into 1
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: No, you're thinking sudo and gksudo/gksu.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or maybe that too.
<SonikkuAmerica> I was told "Never ever as long as you live use "su" or "gksu" in Ubuntu (for obvious reasons).
<SonikkuAmerica> "
<S1lly> thank you so mutch unit193
<S1lly> i got it working now
<S1lly> thx for you're support
<S1lly> and bey
<Unit193> Sure.
<S1lly> uhm hi again Unit193
<S1lly> excuse me sir
<S1lly> but
<knome> !enter | S1lly
<S1lly> do you know why don't i have sound when playing quake 3 arena
<S1lly> ?
<knome> S1lly, i'd look at the wine appdb to see if it's supposed to work
<knome> S1lly, and for support and ideas
<S1lly> don't have it by wine
<S1lly> have it from linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86
<S1lly> Knome:
<knome> S1lly, i have no experience on that. i'd recommend looking on google or the ubuntu forums while you wait for somebody who knows to maybe pop up
<Unit193> !sound
<S1lly> you know someone who might know?
<S1lly> is their a xubuntu channel in quakenet that could help??
<knome> S1lly, i'm pretty sure there are people who know it, but i can't guarantee they will be on this channel in the near future, which is why i recommended to look elsewhere
<S1lly> yes i know
<knome> might or might not be
<S1lly> thank you anyways
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<S1lly> thx! looks helpful
<RyanL> Hey I need help :S
<RyanL> Is there anybody out there?
<lderan_> RyanL: what is your problem?
<RyanL> My grub is messed up. Can anyone explain to me how to just remove it and the ubuntu installation?
<lderan-work> are you duel booting and wanting to remove the ubuntu partition and return to your other os?
<RyanL> well what happened was that I was dual booting. I wanted to get rid of the partition that I had made for linux since for some reason it installed it on the same partition. I restarted and got the error: no such partition grub rescue. So I tried reinstalling ubuntu. Now when I boot I get the error
<RyanL> error: unknown filesystem grub
<RyanL> I just wanted to remove the grub bootloader and ubuntu.
<RyanL> any ideas?
<lderan-work> RyanL: well if your other os is windows then the recovery cd will replace grub then you can remove the ubuntu partition. This is the support channel for xubuntu, so you may find more help in #ubuntu
<RyanL> I have a recovery partition. No recovery cd
<stoeptegel> does anyone know when we can buy the new ubuntu phone
<xubuntu437> Alguien de aquí habla español?
<TheSheep> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntun00b> Hi everyone. I was wondering if someone could help me with my MSI WIND L2100 NETBOOK and Xubuntu 12.04 LTS. Everything is working except audio
<xubuntun00b> can someone help me pls
<num7> Hi i just install sauerbraten its a 3d shooter, but i can start it i just popup for a second and close. This is the message i can see in the terminal: http://pastebin.com/s9CxbbzC There was some libaries missing but i search them with "apt-file search" and installed them. The same game is running on the same machine on ubuntu. I hope anybody can help me out, please.
<xubuntun00b> Hi, I just downloaded Xubuntu 12.04 LTS and my audio is not working. Can someone help me pls :)
<knome> !patience | xubuntun00b
<ubottu> xubuntun00b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<num7> xubuntun00b, i'm just quite nooby 2 but maybe i can help you a little. Is the sound not working at all?
<xubuntun00b> yeah, none at all. On older versions of Ubuntu it was fine, but since there was not a good LTS I went to Xubuntu which I like a lot aside from this audio issue
<num7> xubuntun00b, stupid question :P Have you checked "Sound Settings" (Volume Control), accessed by clicking the speaker icon in the panel?
<xubuntun00b> is this the same as "PulseAudio Control" if so then yes
<xubuntun00b> it reads my hardware and everything. There is just no sound. The function keys even turn the volume up and down as if there is sound but none even when I boost the decibels
<num7> xubuntun00b, maybe that will help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25430/audio-not-working
<xubuntun00b> For the "ALSA-Plug-in[plugin-containter]: ALSA Playback on" under input devices I have Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller Digital Stereo HDMI Selected but if I change it to "built in analog stereo" the sound works, but function keys don't work
<xubuntun00b> ill check the link, thanks for your help
<Sysi> xubuntun00b: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.fi/2012/05/fix-adjust-sound-with-multimedia-keys.html
<num7> np i have to go now, sorry. good luck with your sound
<xubuntun00b> Thank you Sysi ill try that
<xubuntun00b> Hi Sysi, I don't understand this step "Annotate the device's name, leaving out spaces and all characters from this list: ()[]-/"
<xubuntun00b> that fixed my sound sysi thank  you, but now my function keys dont do anything :)
<xubuntun00b> for audio that is
<MonXuboo> Hi, my audio multimedia keys are not working
<MonXuboo> Can anyone help me with my multimedia key problem? they work but there is no volume.
<MonXuboo> or my function keys i mean
<FoxyRK9> I need help
<FoxyRK9> my wifi won't turn on
<hsnmonster> what is up ?
<hsnmonster> sorry , you can't count me in
<FoxyRK9> there is a button on my laptop for Wifi, earlier when  installed Xubuntu
<FoxyRK9> it was fine, but after the 250 updates and a restart its not turning on
#xubuntu 2013-07-19
<michaela> how do i change the clock on the top panel to show 12 hour clock instead of 24 hour clock
<Poisoned_Dragon> go into the clock properties.
<michaela> ok
<michaela> now what
<Poisoned_Dragon> there should be a drop box for the clock format
<Poisoned_Dragon> Pick one that shows a 12 hour format
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh geez... I didn't even ask what desktop environment. sorry
<Poisoned_Dragon> I could be giving you the wrong advice
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol... I just brain farted.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's xubuntu... duh! It's xfce
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm juggling too many distro help rooms. :)
<CyberJuanito> Heelp! A noob here!
<Poisoned_Dragon> A question would be more helpful
<CyberJuanito> Xubuntu taskbar missing, i try xfce4-panel in "run" dialogue, it appears again, it blinks and is gone again, what do i do?
<CyberJuanito> yes, i´m sorry
<Poisoned_Dragon> do it in terminal and see if it throws an error
<CyberJuanito> ok, lets see
<CyberJuanito> yes, oh god so many things, error bus and many "failed" messages
<CyberJuanito> "unable to get application list: operacion cancelada (cancelled operation)
<CyberJuanito> "indicatorObjetc class does not have an accesible description"
<Poisoned_Dragon> jinkies
<CyberJuanito> what i did: installed xubuntu, installed updates, installed openoffice, installed chromium, TRY to install propietary stuff (failed), TRY to install vlc (failed), restarted system and got this :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> how did they fail?
<CyberJuanito> they just stop installing after download and got a message saying they could not be installed, can´t remember the exact sentence of the error, but it looked like generic installation fail
<Poisoned_Dragon> type this in terminal: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Poisoned_Dragon> I want to see if there was an interupted istall
<CyberJuanito> right away
<Poisoned_Dragon> If it's "fine" There will be no output
<CyberJuanito> nothing, just ask for password and then nothing
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm...
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, what were you trying to install before vlc?
<CyberJuanito> the pack that allows to run flash, mp3, mpg and other stuff
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... Hmm
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, you could try installing it again in terminet using apt-get, if you know the package name.
<Poisoned_Dragon> With that said, we need to worry about your panels.
<bazhang> xubuntu-restricted-extras is the name
<Poisoned_Dragon> ok, try: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Poisoned_Dragon> See if that pops an error.
<CyberJuanito> right away
<CyberJuanito> o crap, it got disconected from inet, please wait
<CyberJuanito> (lol me talk like robot)
<CyberJuanito> ok, downloading
<CyberJuanito> e: prior errors apply to /var/cache bla bla bla
<CyberJuanito> that message repeated many times
<CyberJuanito> with different files i think
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm
<Poisoned_Dragon> type this: apt-cache policy xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Poisoned_Dragon> To see if it shows as installed
<CyberJuanito> yes sir
<Poisoned_Dragon> same with vlc: apt-cache policy vlc
<CyberJuanito> says none of them are installed
<Poisoned_Dragon> lets see if we can clean out the cache.
<CyberJuanito> ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove.
<CyberJuanito> done
<Poisoned_Dragon> try installing xubuntu-restricted-extras again
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<CyberJuanito> right away
<Poisoned_Dragon> still throwing out errors?
<CyberJuanito> geez..it was doin it so good.. but at the end "error: leyendo el fichero info del paquete (reading info file? of package). Error input/output
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm....
<CyberJuanito> e: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<CyberJuanito> Poison...
<CyberJuanito> Poison_Dragon, THANK YOU for taking the time sir,but i have to go now :( i´ll try to do fix it with what you have said to me ;)
<CyberJuanito> Poisoned*
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<Poisoned_Dragon> sorry I wasn't more helpful
<CyberJuanito> you helped me, thanks
<shakti> Hello
<shakti> I am using Xubuntu 12.04
<shakti> i uninstalled my network manger after my internet stopped responding
<shakti> and now I am unable to get it back
<shakti> as no form of internet works on my system anymore
<shakti> the numerous blogs/tutorials I read
<shakti> all demand an active internet connection to apt-get newtwork manager
<shakti> is there any alternative
<shakti> ???
<shakti> Please help
<holstein> shakti: get what back? the network manage? why did you remove it? and how did you remove it?
<shakti> yes the network manager
<shakti> my internet had stopped working
<shakti> and was not being connected to wifi or lan
<holstein> shakti: i gathered that, from when you said "my internet stopped working" above
<holstein> shakti: how did you remove it?
<shakti> sudo apt-get remove --purge NetworkManager
<holstein> shakti: what i was getting at was, why did you remove that as a "fix" ? did you read a guide?
<shakti> yes
<shakti> only to realize that the guide in its later part mentioned
<shakti> that I would need to re-install using an active internet connection
<shakti> and now I am screwed
<holstein> shakti: what guid?
<holstein> guide*
<shakti> it was on some blog
<shakti> is there anything that can be done to restore my internet
<holstein> shakti: what would you like to do? download the packages from the internet? and install? or manually set up the connetion?
<holstein> shakti: yes.. plenty
<holstein> shakti: you can always reinstall
<shakti> thanks you are a savior
<holstein> shakti: you can use a live CD to generate download scripts easily via synaptic
<holstein> shakti: you can manually setup the wired connection
<shakti> I don't have a live cd
<shakti> I used a USB for installation
<shakti> can I still do it
<holstein> shakti: live media then... cd or whatever.. you know that when i say "live CD", important part there is that you can connect to the internect from it, correct? not that it be on a Cd
<holstein> shakti: doesnt matter what you run the live CD iso from
<shakti> I am a newbie
<shakti> I didn't know that
<shakti> moreover I am a little panicked
<shakti> have a college deadline to meet
<holstein> this is something pretty "light" that i did with a piano player
<shakti> and the mean machine won't work
<holstein> i call it newage
<holstein> http://www.rstrio.com/skyjazzcd.html
<holstein> new-age
<holstein> shakti: sorry.. wrong channel
<shakti> I have the live cd then
<shakti> please guide me how to do it
<holstein> shakti: synaptic, as i have guided, generates download scripts
<shakti> i am really sorry to bother you like this
<shakti> but i don't understand what you mean
<shakti> I mean from where can I access synaptic
<holstein> shakti: i would install it onto the live CD.. but its just one way to do it
<holstein> shakti: this is relevant http://askubuntu.com/questions/974/how-can-i-install-software-or-packages-without-internet-offline
<shakti> tried installing keryx
<shakti> fails to install on my system a
<shakti> and the synaptic manager fails to starts
<holstein> shakti: you'll need to define "fails"
<holstein> shakti: in depth
<shakti> keyrx depends on python-support (>=0.90.0) however Package python-support is not installed
<shakti> dpkg: eroor processing keryx (--install)
<holstein> shakti: you'll need to manually grab those dependanies as well
<shakti> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<holstein> shakti: if you are not online
<shakti> okay
<holstein> shakti: right.. you are not online
<shakti> yes
<holstein> so, the package manager cant automatically resolve dependencies for you from the repo
<holstein> shakti: why not connect to a netork manuallly?
<shakti> is there any way I can connect my machine to my friends ad-hoc network manually and then install all these packages
<holstein> shakti: manually
<holstein> shakti: thats what im asking.. why are you not just connecting manually?
<shakti> I don't know how to?
<shakti> I am technically challenged
<shakti> i have tried lshw -C network and it says networking-disabled
<holstein> shakti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<holstein> shakti: can you not wire it up?
<shakti> no I have only wifi access in my dorm
<holstein> shakti: then, the link i gave explains how to manually set it up
<holstein> shakti: also, the live usb you have should have the pacakges you need on it
<shakti> thanks
<shakti> I am really grateful for your help
<shakti> I might have to disturb you
<shakti> if I get stuck
<shakti> thus, my apologies in advance
<xubuntu864> hello I have a question. How do I open the desktop and software center in xubuntu 13.04? I am a total newbie.
<xubuntu864> I can get bittorrent to open up but cant get further that there.
<xubuntu864> Is someone able to help me?
<holstein> xubuntu864: the desktop directory can be found in the filemanager
<holstein> xubuntu864: you should see the package manager in the menu as well
<xubuntu864> I am obviously in a learning curve problem. I can see the bit torrent screen but cant figure out what to do next.
<holstein> xubuntu864: what bit torrent screen?
<holstein> xubuntu864: im not understanding how bit torrent is relating to this question
<xubuntu864> bittorrent is the only screen I can get to open from the dvd I burned.
<xubuntu864> Or perhaps it is trying to open the file I want
<holstein> xubuntu864: what dvd?
<xubuntu864> I have an old xp machine and want to install xubuntu on it as os from disc.
<holstein> xubuntu864: ok.. and you have installed?
<xubuntu864> not that I can see. I can get torrent movie files to work.
<xubuntu864> windows crashed mixing os files all over the hard drive so it no longer works as it should. That is why I want to get rid of xp altogether and just run a linux program.
<xubuntu864> when I boot up it first opens in windows then the bit torrent screen opens but there is no option to install xubuntu anywhere.
<holstein> xubuntu864: torrent movie files?
<holstein> xubuntu864: if you have bad hardware, linux wont "fix" it
<holstein> xubuntu864: from what you are describing, i would want to backup my data from the hard drive, and test it
<holstein> xubuntu864: what im asking is, do you have xubuntu installed?
<xubuntu864> I am going to assume that I have not.
<holstein> xubuntu864: you can "recover" your data using a xubuntu live CD..
<xubuntu864> It is late and I am going to bed. I will try again tomorrow. thank you for your responses. I will think about what you said.
<holstein> xubuntu864: cheers
<kRush> can anyone explain to me why enumerating /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail reduces the available entropy?
<jack_2> Hey guys
<jarnos> Are session crashes common to you? I get one usually when logging out and session cannot remember applications properly.
<jarnos> This kind of issue has been present on Xfce since many Xubuntu releases.
<HypothesisFrog> hi. It's very annoying. I have a panel that's just stopped autohiding. No explanation.
 * HypothesisFrog has limited screen space
<Sysi> run xfce4-panel -r
<HypothesisFrog> Sysi ta. That seemed t o do the trick. Got my screen space back now.
<thunder1212> hi
<baizon> hello thunder1212
<baizon> how can i help you?
<xubuntu933> any brazilian?
<xubuntu829> Total beginner here
<xubuntu829> I have used Ubuntu since 2006, but the latest version isn't supported by my old Dell computer's configuration
<xubuntu829> I want to switch from Ubuntu to XUbuntu -- preferably loading from a USB thumb drive
<xubuntu829> But I want to replace the version of Ubuntu I have on my Ubuntu drive with Xubuntu and keep my dual-boot capability
<xubuntu829> Problem is I configured the Dell for Ubuntu so long ago I forgot how it was done, and I'm not a computer geek for a living so I need
<xubuntu829> to always start from the beginning
<xubuntu829> I'll check back later for any replies
<baizon> xubuntu829: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-xfce-xubuntu-on-ubuntu-linux/
<xubuntu829> Thanks baizon!
<Jedi_Phenix> hi :-(
<jack> hello all
<Chaser> Hi how do I set a keyboard shortcut to open a new terminal tab. cntrl+shift+t used to work but it stopped working for a while.
<meow> Hey, got a quick question if someone is down to solve a minor mystery. :)
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> meow: linux wont fix the hardware. i would test the basics.. memory, and the hard drive
<meow> lol sorry y'all, here's the thing: using xubuntu on a dying PC and it keeps "screen of death"-ing if you see what I mean. I suspect it's because the PC's overheating, but I'm wondering if one could find out why the computer keeps shutting down suddenly
<meow> aka I'd like an autopsy of my session, if that makes any sense
<meow> Holstein: Is there a program built into xubuntu to see those stats by any chance?
<holstein> meow: i test those without an operating system running
<holstein> meow: the built in memory test.. hard drive tests from live CD's
<meow> Interesting
<meow> holstein, here's some context: I'm in bed and I'm merely curious as to whether or not aiming my fan at the back of the PC would help it stay alive longer (if not a whole session)
<meow> if there's a more complex problem with the PC than just heat (it's also fucking warm today), I'm ready to declare this piece of machinery deceased
<holstein> meow: i have no such issues, and you shouldnt either.. you could blow dust out of the PC and "fix" it..
<holstein> !language | meow
<ubottu> meow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<meow> holstein, anyway there's software to detect the temperature of the CPU/GPU ?
<holstein> meow: sure.. but you dont need it, if there is dust in the unit
<holstein> meow: have you looked?
<meow> Have I looked if there is dust in the hardware?
<meow> holstein, shouldn't that be rather difficult if the PC is a laptop?
<holstein> meow: they all come apart
<knome> more or less..
<meow> sheet neega I hadn't even considered opening the poor basterd up. Any way the dust can be removed safely without resorting to surgery?
<knome> meow, watch your language, and consider this your last warning
 * meow meowwwww
<holstein> meow: if you literally buy a can of air and blow it in there, that might help
<holstein> meow: try another offtopic channel for general chat
<meow> Haha sounds good, thanks for your help holstein !
<holstein> meow: you can usually get the straw into one of the holes enough to blow dust out..
<knome> or if it's an old laptop and you're ready to even get rid of it, you could just carefully open the screws to get better into it
<meow> Hmmm I've been looking around the house for guerilla tools for this mission
<meow> And then I got distracted by this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2obH7ugvIsQ
<meow> Nice interview knome
<knome> thanks - but for general chatter, see #xubuntu-offtopic
 * meow meeeoooooowwww
#xubuntu 2013-07-20
<rdp1976> hello
<rdp1976> can anyone here tell me how to configure a ViewSonic HDMI 1920x1080 external monitor in Xubuntu?
<rdp1976> I've spent about 20 hours over the past 3 weeks trying to get this working and I'm at the point now where I'm ready to abandon Xubuntu completely because of something as dumb as my external screen resolution
<xubuntu358> WOW, i am amazed by how good the media experience is with 13.04 !!!
<rdp1976> right now the HIGHEST I can set it is 1024x768... which is both ugly and annoying
<xubuntu358> I'm really making this my main OS!
<rdp1976> last chance for me before I go back to windows
<rdp1976> anyone???
<xubuntu358> This is soooooooo good.
<rdp1976> Not for me it isn't
<xubuntu358> Why, what happened?
<rdp1976> it's more annoying than someone shoving a fork into my eyeball
<rdp1976> my external screen max resolution is 1024x768
<rdp1976> i need it to be 1920x1080
<rdp1976> I've posted a million posts in 2 different forums, and nobody can tell me how to sort it out
<rdp1976> its almost laughable
<xubuntu358> External screen for what kind of device? Laptop?
<rdp1976> this is why people like shit like Windows
<rdp1976> it took windows no time at all to figure out the max resolution of my external screen
<rdp1976> Xubuntu has no idea
<rdp1976> and Xubuntu users don't seem to be able to help me
<xubuntu358> Try downloading Linix drivers for your graphics card?
<rdp1976> yes, Dell XPS 13 (2013) Ultrabook
<rdp1976> its not a graphics card problem
<xubuntu358> It may be..
<rdp1976> if it was, the resolution on the laptop screen wouldn't be 1920x1080
<rdp1976> and it is
<rdp1976> CMN 13" screen (laptop) resolution = 1920x1080 ... looks great
<rdp1976> External ViewSonic HDMI monitor is connected to minidisplay port DP1
<rdp1976> max resolution 1024x768 .... massive and annoying
<rdp1976> ok, goodbye Xubuntu! back to windows 8
<rdp1976> disappointed in the Linux community
<knome> rdp1976, i'm sorry for your 8 minutes of misery in this channel
<xubuntu358> Dude, if you're an enthusiast and are really interested in making it work, you won't quit for such a short time.
<xubuntu358> Yes, Linux could be messed up sometimes, but there are countless benefits, compared to Windows...
<xubuntu952> quit
<xubuntu952> exit
<xubuntu952> how do I get out
<Unit193> /quit
<xubuntu952> OK don't really want to quit just wanted to know how
<xubuntu952> total newbie here
<xubuntu952> I need to learn how to use this chat
<xubuntu952> I want to put xubuntu on a Dell already running Ubuntu 8.04
<Unit193> OK, though it is webchat, you could use Xchat if you prefer.  Best thing to do would be trying it live, see how it goes.
<xubuntu952> apparently it isn't powerful enough for latest version of Ubuntu
<xubuntu952> what is Xchat?
<Unit193> Makes sense.
<xubuntu952> I guess I need to get a USB thumb drive and download Xubuntu to it first -- need the latest version , I already downloaded the latest
<xubuntu952> LTS version which is 12.?
<xubuntu952> I guess I could just transfer that to the thumb drive -- easy enough
<xubuntu952> just don't know what to do next
<Unit193> LTS is 12.04, yes.  Well, you use unetbootin or dd to copy it over, check your BIOS is setup to boot from a USB device, and try it out.
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu952> I want to install it to the HD
<xubuntu952> just replace Ubuntu with Xubuntu
<xubuntu952> keep that old Dell running
<xubuntu952> I also have a somewhat newer Dell which may support Ubuntu's latest version, but have to get it set up first
<xubuntu952> right now it only has one drive with just Windows XP on it
<xubuntu952> I want to put in another drive, install Ubuntu on it, and then sort out a boot manager
<SunStar> if you have windows, the simplest way to make a USB installer for xubuntu is Linux Live USB Creator: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Unit193> Indeed, +3 at least. :P
<ducktool> hi, i want to get my wifi to work from a live cd under a macbook pro. Can someone help me?
<TheSheep> ducktool: what's the problem exactly?
<ducktool> that i cannot get wifi to work
<TheSheep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<TheSheep> what are you doing exactly and what errors are you getting?
<ducktool> i click in the corner, add the ssid with password and then it won't connect
<ducktool> the icons for wifi stay grey too
<TheSheep> if you do 'ifconfig -a' in the terminal, does it list your wifi interface?
<TheSheep> also, which version of ubuntu?
<ducktool> xubuntu 13.04
<ducktool> it does list something, but not the wifi interface i think
<ducktool> what should be there for text?
<ducktool> i see link, inet addr, inet6 addr, UP loopback, RX packets, TX packets, collisions, RX bytes and TX bytes.
<TheSheep> ducktool: it should list 'lo' and somthing like 'wlan0' or 'eth0'
<TheSheep> ducktool: if you have a wired network interface, it should be there too
<ducktool> no, not a single one of them
<TheSheep> ducktool: just lo?
<ducktool> there is not cat cable option, because i have a ultra book
<TheSheep> ducktool: how about 'iwconfig'?
<ducktool> no lo, only wit ifconfig -s
<ducktool> lo  no wireless connection
<ducktool> extensions, sorry
<ducktool> lo no wireless extensions
<TheSheep> ok, so your kernel doesn't see the wireless device
<TheSheep> by the way, I assume you already checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook ?
<Sysi> I'd start with getting apple usb ethernet adapter
<TheSheep> Sysi: he wants wireless
<Sysi> gonna be messy with apt-offline even if you can get the wlan chip to work with ndiswrapper or something
<ducktool> never heard of a USB adapter for internet
<ducktool> my pc is not listen in that help link
<Sysi> http://store.apple.com/us_smb_78313/product/MC704ZM/A/apple-usb-ethernet-adapter
<ducktool> i have MacBookPro10,1
<Sysi> try if »lspci | grep -i wireless« lists your wlan chip
<ducktool> hmmm, that would be easier does it
<ducktool> no, no output with lspci
<ducktool> lspci without options does list something like Broadcom, does that help?
<ducktool> should i write those down?
<bekks> ducktool: lspci -nn | grep -iA2 net | pastebinit
<bekks> !pastebinit ducktool
<bekks> !pastebinit | ducktool
<ubottu> ducktool: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Sysi> pastebinit is not gonna help on machine that lacks internet connection
<ducktool> Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:16a3] (rev 10)                               and....
<ducktool> SD Host controller  [0805] Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57765 Memory card reader {14e4:16bc) (rev 0)                                          and....
<ducktool> Netwerk controler [0280]: Broadcom corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4331] (rev 02)
<ducktool> thatś all
<Sysi> huh, 4331 should work with ubuntu, I ran 12.10 with that chip without issues
<ducktool> let me check on a typo
<ducktool> no no typo
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966236 maybe you should try this, but you need to download packages manually or get internet some other way (like tether from phone)
<Sysi> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Kwasek> Hey, can somebody can help me with sound config in 13.04
<Kwasek> _
<Kwasek> Siema, moze ktos pomoc z ustawieniem dzwieku w xubuntu 13.04 ?
<HypothesisFrog> can't seem to connect to my box with ssh.
<HypothesisFrog> :(
<HypothesisFrog> xubuntu system
<HypothesisFrog> oh whoops, forgot to install openssh-server
<knome> Kwasek, english only here please. there are local community channels if you want support in other languages
<Kwasek> knome Ok, i wrote one message in english and one in polish because its less dificult to help in your own language
<knome> !pl | Kwasek
<ubottu> Kwasek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<knome> sure, i understand
<Andrea> ciao
<rcbdesigner> tem alguem aqui da comunidade Ubuntu sc?
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rcbdesigner> sorry
<rcbdesigner> i htought i was at other channel
<rcbdesigner> thought
<samjd101> hey
<CyL> Does Xubuntu LTS support installation on EFI equiped computers
<bekks> CyL: Yes.
<xubuntu674> Hi :-)
<xubuntu674> I have a one question about my problem in xubuntu with flash player, I can not watsch flash videos on youtube.
<xubuntu674> coud you help me please??
<Yotson> 3 irc minutes. sheez... People move fast these days. lol
<CyL> away gone
<filaz> Hello
<knome> !hi | filaz
<ubottu> filaz: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<filaz> Sorry it's the first time for me in this irc, some body can help me to know about ubuntu,something that explains the structure of ubuntu, which is stored in system folders and understand
<holstein> filaz: i suggest getting a live CD and look around in the filesystem
<knome> filaz, do you have a specific question in mind?
<filaz> just want to know about the strcture of the system, because sometimes necessary for troubleshooting,and not exactly accurate that stores each folder and would like to know a little more about it
<knome> !filaz | filesystem
<knome> umh
<knome> !filesystem | filaz
<ubottu> filaz: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<filaz> thanks I'll read, I look for something like abc allow me to understand the structure of the system and know in order to be able to solve problems
<knome> filaz, generally, touching files when you're not sure what you're doing is not recommended - understanding the filesystem structure might help a bit in that, but it's far from waterproof
<filaz> esa es la idea, conocer un poco para saber que estoy haciendo o que riesgos puede haber, a veces hay muchos tutoriales pero no explican la razón de algunas cosas
<filaz> that's the idea, learn a little to know I'm doing or what risks may be, sometimes there are many tutorials but do not explain the reason for some things
<filaz> thanks for your recommendation, have a good day
<filaz> knome and ubottu thanks
<knome> np.
#xubuntu 2013-07-21
<xubuntu963> Hello!  I need help upgrading Ubuntu 8.04 to XUbuntu 12.04
<xubuntu963> I would really like to get on Skype with someone who can talk me through it
<xubuntu963> Any takers?
<Unit193> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xubuntu963> I am specifically looking to upgrade my EOL Ubuntu 8.04 to XUbuntu 12.04.  I have Xubuntu on a CD.  But don't know what to do next.  I want to make a fresh install of XUbuntu in place of the old Ubuntu system
<xubuntu963> I need step-by-step cookbook instructions but everything I'm finding implies knowledge I don't possess.
<xubuntu963> Which is why I'd like to Skype chat with someone who can talk me through it
<Unit193> Well, it's pretty documented on the wiki, though if you have any targetted questions we're here.
<xubuntu963> OK on the Wiki, but not finding any links to specific info on how to do what I want to do
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<maitake> oh wicked link
<maitake> i usually go sudo crazy and de-junkify my install
<Unit193> Yep, pity it hasn't been updated for raring, and there's generally cruft to clean out from home too.
<maitake> yeah it's okay
<maitake> mostly under the hood stuff anyway
<xubuntu963> this isn't going to work, need to talk to someone live
<maitake> for me i've found peace with xubuntu + compiz + docky.. got a super sexy minimalist desktop going right now that is absolutely fantastic to use
<maitake> macOS has nothing on this setup
<Unit193> xubuntu963: So, would a reinstall with Xubuntu work?
<xubuntu963> It probably would, If I had any clue as to how to go about doing it.
<xubuntu963> I need the steps one-at-a-time, with everything explained and no prior knowledge assumed because there isn't any
<Unit193> Basically, download the ISO, burn to disk, boot, install.
<Unit193> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<xubuntu963> I unstalled Ubuntu in 2006 and upgraded once to 8.04, and haven't done anything like it since
<xubuntu963> You're saying !install -- what is that and what do I do with it
<Unit193> It's a trigger for the bot to link you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<maitake> I will say that i've had been luck installing Xubuntu rather than doing what I thought would be more ideal: installing ubuntu minimal and sudo apt-get installing xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu963> it is not referring to XUbuntu
<xubuntu963> Nobody here is on Skype?
<xubuntu326> spanish?
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu326
<ubottu> xubuntu326: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu326> thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu516> привет всем. Кто нибудь может посоветовать, как запретить xubuntu включать блютуз при запуске? Я им просто не пользуюсь, а система автоматом включает
<Unit193> !ru | xubuntu516
<ubottu> xubuntu516: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu516> ок
<bitbox> any GRUB/MBR/BIOS gurus in house?
<xGrind> bitbox, hi
<Noskcaj10> I've somehow accidentally disabled the shortcuts to swap workspaces, How do i find the shortcuts?
<cfhowlett> Noskcaj10, settings>Keyboard>Application shortcuts
<Noskcaj10> cfhowlett, Since nothing there says "switcher", i assume i deleted them
<cfhowlett> Noskcaj10, try resetting to defaults??
<Noskcaj10> done, but the switcher shortcuts still don't work
<cfhowlett> Noskcaj10, sorry then.  I don't know how to reset, but your shortcuts would be in your /home somewhere ... probably a .hidden file
<Noskcaj10> I'll have to keep looking then, thanks
<Sysi> Noskcaj10: window manager settings
<cfhowlett> Sysi, nice one!  didn't even think to look there.
<Noskcaj10> Sysi, thanks, i just realised my problem too. I made the two workspaces stacked, rather than side by side
<Sysi> important message http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html (sorry, it's not about xubuntu support)
<Noskcaj10> by now, i think we've all seen that 500 times
<Sysi> hope so
<akovia> Hi, I keep having troubles with my usb mouse locking up. It could be a hardware issue, (not sure) but I'm looking for a way to reset it without rebooting.
<bekks> akovia: Did you change the batteries yet?
<akovia> The solution I found by searching was to sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart, but hotplug doesn't exist on my machine
<akovia> no batteries
<akovia> btw, I'm on 12.04LTS with my mouse plugged directly into my usb
<akovia> I wonder why hotplug isn't installed, is this an xubuntu thing? Is there an equivalent command I could try?
<bekks> Wasnt hotplug replaced by udev, very long ago?
<akovia> i don't know, most info I can find on resetting a mouse only refers to hotplug. I will search using udev and see what I get
<akovia> of course ubuntiforums is down =/
<knome> akovia, you should be able to access most of the pages cached via google though
<akovia> i am, just a pain
<akovia> still not getting any hits on just resetting mouse though
<akovia> still looking
<akovia> what's strange is that my mouse is plugged into my keyboard but it never stops funvtioning
<akovia> inserting any usb device after the mouse quits doesn't do anything, no matter what usb port I use
<akovia> which leads me to think it's a usb driver problem. resetting it, even if I figure how, is only a temp fix. I wish I could figure out how to troubleshoot it further
<bekks> Then your USB bus freaks out, not your mouse.
<bekks> Sounds like faulty hardware.
<akovia> might be, just curious why everything else in the bus still functions when it happens
<UnHolyTerror> akovia, have you tried plugging mouse directly to computer instead?
<akovia> Just tried that, guess I won't know anything unless it fails again.
<akovia> just wanted to look for a way to recover it if/when it fails since rebooting is such a pita
<akovia> guess I can try sudo reload udev
<UnHolyTerror> What version xubuntu are you using?
<akovia> 12.04lts
<UnHolyTerror> Unity?
<akovia> no
<UnHolyTerror> no, duh... find System->Preferences->Keyboard
<akovia> ?
<akovia> i'm there
<xubuntu077> hi. I cannot install opera browser on xubuntu 13.04.
<torax> xubuntu077: what did you tried to do?
<xubuntu077> I dowloaded deb package then tried with deb installer , terminal but
<xubuntu077> ı cant
<xubuntu077> in software center there inst any package of opera too
<torax> what happens when you just double-click on the .deb ?
<xubuntu077> ıt says broken pack
<xubuntu247> hi, is thre anybody around?
<baizon> hi xubuntu247
<xubuntu247> hi, I was wondering which distribution of ubuntu to download for my old pc. it's ad AMD at aroung 600Mhz (not sure, I need to double check). can you help me?
<baizon> xubuntu247: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ <- there you have "Minimum system requirements"
<baizon> xubuntu247: else you can try Lubuntu (system requirements are here-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu )
<xubuntu247> grat thanks :) would it be possible to get ubuntu aswel?
<xubuntu247> but main question: may be possible to install it from ad usb device?
<baizon> xubuntu247: you can install every *ubuntu from a usb drive
<baizon> xubuntu247: not really, you need at least a 700MHz CPU (source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements )
<xubuntu247> ok, no problem! should I boot the system from usb to install it from there? my problem is that I cannot load windows since I forgot the admin password.
<baizon> xubuntu247: yes
<baizon> you can boot from the usb drive
<baizon> but you have to create it first of course
<xubuntu247> so I only have to download it and move the dowload to an usb and start the old desktop from the usb drive right?!
<baizon> xubuntu247: no, you have to do it like this... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<xubuntu247> wonderful! thanks a million!! :)
<baizon> no problem :)
<akovia> Thanks for the help UnHolyTerror!
<xubuntu592> hello xubuntu kicks a**
<knome> !language | xubuntu592
<ubottu> xubuntu592: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xubuntu592> sorry super bot with chipset brain
<xubuntu592> all asleep dudes
<xubuntu592> *faaaaaart!!!!!!
<xubuntu592> still all asleep????
<Unit193> Did you have a support question?
<xubuntu592> no sorry, oh yeah gma500 video card i can't get descent playback youtube awfull
<xubuntu592> but i know poulsbo and stuff
<xubuntu592> but i got the sound problem fix with searches
<Unit193> You check for Additional Drivers in the Software Sources application?
<xubuntu592> technology asks too much ressources we should reduce ressources instead of making more
<knome> xubuntu438, would you please concentrate on the support issues on this channel? if you want to have random chatter, join #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu592> no imo xubuntu 13.04 are good just add -vaapi but doesn't fix youtube
<xubuntu592> im going off topic
<xubuntu438> hello i have intel graphics media accelerator x3100 but i dont have the drivers for xubuntu . can anyone have a download link?
<Unit193> xubuntu438: Hey, you should check the Drivers tab of "Software Sources"
<xubuntu438> and after that?
<UnHolyTerror> xubuntu438, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<keijo_> how i can give full permissions for Firefox? i need addons etc..
<knome> keijo_, you should be able to install addons to firefox from the addons manager normally
<keijo_> knome: last night i try xubuntu first time and i couldent
<knome> keijo_, what was the error message?
<keijo_> i didnt have right to install addons ..
<keijo_> im reinstalling now and i try again
<keijo_> Plugin findr
<keijo_> i go to youtube, install missing plugins, Plugin Finder Service2
<keijo_> searching and searching nothing happen
<keijo_> only option is to cancell
<keijo_> i go to adobe Flash Player download page there is APT for UB
<keijo_> Ubuntu 10.04+
<xubuntu247> him I have a little doubt: may I download an ubuntu distribution on my laptop with windows vista and install it ot remove the windows OS? or I can only do it by a bootable dvd?
<TheSheep> !install | xubuntu247
<ubottu> xubuntu247: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<keijo_> how to install oracle java
<baizon> keijo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<keijo_> how i can make panel 2 like osx
<peyam> keijo_, google
<peyam> keijo_, http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44-part-2/
<xubuntu849> hello a silly question but it is possible to make a xubuntu usb live and have the possibility to act as a partition where i can save my changes to some applications or store a few files in the reamining free space of usb?
<Riley> xubuntu849 yes
<Riley> you can use unetbootin to do that
<xubuntu849> i know the tool but i mean i dont have to make any special setting right? i am choosing the iso of xubuntu
<xubuntu849> and the usb storage stick
<Riley> no theres just an option in unetbootin were u can allocate space seperatly
<Riley> so any changes u make witht the live cd will stick when you reboot
<xubuntu849> oh thank you so much ;) i ll check it then!
<Riley> just make sure the usb is formated to fat32 or ext
<xubuntu849> yeah i know it...it is formated to fat32 but maybe better to format it at ext4 via my install xubuntu on another laptop?by they way how i am doing it this? :P
<Riley> fat32 is fine
<xubuntu849> ok thank you ;)
<keijo_> how to make xfce in xubuntu more beatiful easyly
<keijo_> dock
<xubuntu849> you can try cairo dock application but you have to remove your bottom panel of xfce
<Riley> http://imgur.com/LPNDC9b
<Riley> ^^
<xubuntu849> omg how you made it like this? lol
<Riley> cairodock and conkys
<Riley> theres several videos and tutoirals on how to theme xfce keijo_
<keijo_> im logged as root in terminal tell me commands
<hplc> started up xubuntu as live cd, want to install, but first setup raid0, on the 2 HDDs, how do i do that?
<keijo_> if you can help
<Riley> its not that simple lol
<keijo_> :)
<knome> keijo_, tell you what commands?
<keijo_> knome: i want make my dock more beatifull
<keijo_> somethink like this
<keijo_> http://i.imgur.com/LPNDC9b.jpg
<KombuchaKip> To everyone: Ubuntu Forums hacked: http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<Myrtti> people who care about the forums probably have already noticed ;-)
<Riley> keijo_ please stop pming people without asking and demanding to tell you commands
<hplc> hacked? in what way? graphics changed?
<Riley> passwords and accounts were compromised
<hplc> so it was not meant to offend and or ridicule?
<Riley> they stole passwords
<hplc> how can that be detected so fast?
<hplc> i.e less than a day?
<knome> ok, enough of the forums discussion
<knome> the forums domain tell you what you need to know
<Riley> thank you knome
<Riley> are there not any mods in this channel
<Myrtti> sure there are
<keijo_> moi Myrtti
<keijo_> Suomi Finland PERKELE
<knome> keijo_, english only; and please watch your language. consider this the last warning.
<keijo_> =) ok
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<knome> keijo_, i have no idea what dock that is - you might want to google for docks that work with xfce
<keijo_> knome: panel 2
<keijo_> i want make it more cool
<Riley> knome its cairo
<Myrtti> also
<Myrtti> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<keijo_> thnx
<keijo_> where is linus torvalds
<knome> !offtopic | keijo_
<ubottu> keijo_: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Riley> woe
<Riley> net split
<xubuntu247> hi all,
<xubuntu247> I'm trying to install xubuntu via usb created with unetbootin, but it doesn't work: I get a black screen with some letters flashing on it and the boot doesn't gets stuck
<xubuntu247> has anybody ever experienced this behaviour?
<Riley> xubuntu247 was that u here earlier
<xubuntu247> yes
<Riley> on unetbootin did it boot to the live cd there should be a feew options
<xubuntu247> it's me... still trying
<Riley> witch iso did u use
<xubuntu247> xubuntu 12.4 or something!
<xubuntu247> I selected one I had previously downloaded myself
<Riley> oh
<Riley> was the usb formated before u ran unetbootin
<xubuntu247> yep: FAT32
<nukke> xubuntu247: you can try using Universal USB Installer. it's a freeware program similar to Unetbootin, but a bit more straightforward.
<xubuntu247> does it run on win2000?
<nukke> xubuntu247: yes. here's the website: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<nukke> xubuntu247: sorry, it doesn't work with Windows 2000. I read wrong.
<xubuntu247> ah!!...no problem. I had already tried it.
<xubuntu247> I don't know it might depend on the booting system: my BIOS offers me to boot from USB FDD or USB ZIP. none of these works!
<xubuntu247> any suggestions?
<Riley> or win32 usb
<Riley> it should have a 32bit version
<Riley> man so i guess freenodes still getting atacked
<Riley> do you have a blank dvd xubuntu247
<xubuntu247> unfortunately not right know. I need to double check but I believe not.
<Riley> that must be an ancient computer
<xubuntu247> quite a bit! eh eh eh ;)
<xubuntu247> but good news: I have found a DVD RW and I have an external DVD burner!!
<Riley> nice
<Riley> i still have a couple ubuntu 10.04 cds lol
<pytr0n> Hello everyone! I was hoping somebody could help me with Geany. I installed version 0.21 and installed themes for Syntax highlighting as the README describes, but I have no idea how to select the theme. Could somebody explain to me how I change the color scheme?
<TheLordOfTime> where's the user's trash directory stored in Xubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> in Ubuntu, it's ~/.local/share/Trash/* but I am curious what it is in Xubuntu
<Unit193> .local/share/Trash/
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  within the user's home directory, right?
<Unit193> Of course.
<TheLordOfTime> such that /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/*
<TheLordOfTime> hmmmmm
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/322687/theres-a-file-in-my-trash-that-cant-be-deleted <-- any ideas then?
<TheLordOfTime> because they say said folder there is missing
<xubuntu743> Can anyone help? I want to know how to make my fonts look like they do in Windows.
<bekks> xubuntu743: We dont know how they look in Windows :)
<xubuntu743> :/
<nukke> can you be more specific?
<xubuntu743> EVERYTHING uses the default font, even on websites.. That isn't what I want.
<knome> xubuntu743, rather than telling what you don't want, what if you told what you want?
<bekks> knome: "something else" :)
<SunStar> 96 dpi Segoe UI 9pt regular
<bekks> Then configure your system to use that specific font.
<xubuntu743> What i'm trying to say is that when browsing websites, only the default font is used for everything, and not the MS web core fonts I installed.
<SunStar> if the website doesnt specify a particular font then it uses system default font, you can change the system fonts, you can also change the fonts and colors in your browser's prefrences
<knome> xubuntu743, you can change the firefox preferences to change that behavior if you wish
<knome> font rendering will most probably be an exact match with windows though
<knome> (even if one used the same fonts)
<xubuntu743> I've tried in firefox, and chrome. Still the same results. I'm not trying to pester, it's just I don't understand what the problem is.
<knome> as i said, font rendering most probably differs whatsoever
<knome> i'm pretty confident you can't have 100% the exact same looks
<xubuntu743> Well, thanks anyway..
<knome> xubuntu743, it isn't a solution, but my suggestion is to not worry too much about it - you'll get used to it
<xubuntu743> I suppose.
<SunStar> perhaps you should file a bug report on the issue?
<knome> if he's changed the default fonts in firefox as the MS fonts, there's no bug
<knome> it's as much a bug as "there's no C:-drive in xubuntu"
<SunStar> firefox has a bug reporting system as well. ubuntu is not special.
<knome> SunStar, no, but firefox can't affect ubuntu's font rendering
<SunStar> i suppose i'm just not understanding the issue as you are
<knome> as far as i know, font rendering on same firefox version in windows an linux differs
<knome> sure, you can use the saem font and it looks pretty much the same
<SunStar> sounds to me like xubuntu743 is changing the font, and the font, and the correct font is not being displayed
<knome> but there's no way to make sure the rendering is exactly the same - which in most cases is the reason why people think there's something wrong with the  fonts
<nukke> xubuntu743: have you tried changing the Xfce font settings?
<keijo_> i installed cairo-dock and i cant see firefox fullscreen
<keijo_> there is under space
<xubuntu743> the xfce font settings are the only settings i've changed. I've changed nothing in either browser. They should allow the website to display their own fonts by default. Which is my concern.
<knome> xubuntu743, if a website defines fonts, they are able to use them
<knome> xubuntu743, they can also define "sans" or "sans-serif", which in the xubuntu firefox fall back to non-MS fonts
<knome> xubuntu743, that's why you should also see firefox's font settings, if you want sites to be able to use MS-fonts even when they use "sans", "sans-serif" etc
<keijo_> i installed cairo-dock and i cant see firefox fullscreen, there is under free space, i want full screen
<knome> !patience | keijo_
<ubottu> keijo_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu743> I'll figure it out, if not, it's not a big deal.
<knome> xubuntu743, good luck
<xubuntu743> Anyway, can I get a login manager like this http://i.imgur.com/61BiC3v.png ? It's slim, isn't it?
<knome> if you find such theme for lightdm, sure
<xubuntu743> I can't use slim instead of lightdm?
<knome> um, right. most probably, yes
<knome> the first thing i'd check is if it's in the repositories
<knome> if not, it can get a bit harder
<Guest62589> nick
<Guest62589> exit
<keijo_> i need software to download from youtube
<lderan> keijo_, im sure you could find ways to do that on google, if the video isn't of copyrighted content that is
<lderan> also a bit offtopic
<xubuntu557> i have xubuntu going in on a 4gb ssd, it is fitting okay!
<SunStar> keijo_,  have you tried a site like www.keepvid.com ?
<xubuntu557> wat?
<keijo_> =)
#xubuntu 2014-07-14
<xubuntu072> is it faster or easier or whats the reason people use it?
<HedgeMage> I can tell you why *I* use it, but I imagine that different people have different reasons.
<HedgeMage> * Security
<HedgeMage> * More interface choices
<HedgeMage> * Faster on the same hardware
<HedgeMage> * More configurable
<HedgeMage> * More features I care about
<xubuntu072> do i need to reinstall all my programs if i switch?
<HedgeMage> * More compatability with things I use on my other (non-xubuntu) Linux systems
<HedgeMage> Most Windows programs take a lot of work to run on Linux, and have better Linux-native alternatives.  If you tell us what you regularly use, we can offer specific advice on those applications.
<xubuntu072> photoshop, chrome, utorrent, and skype is all really, and Mudlet
<HedgeMage> chrome and skype are already available
<HedgeMage> utorrent has better alternatives
<xubuntu072> okay, where do i find apps/programs for xubuntu?
<HedgeMage> photoshop has a Linux-native counterpart called GIMP, but many artists I know still run Photoshop using WINE or a Windows virtual machine or Crossover Office.
<HedgeMage> I'm not sure what mudlet is -- a MUD/MUSH/etc client maybe?
<xubuntu072> okay
<xubuntu072> yep!
<HedgeMage> xubuntu072: Xubuntu comes with a "software center" installed, and you can browse software through there
<HedgeMage> xubuntu072: There are about three dozen MUD clients to choose from, pick one you like :)
<xubuntu072> aha okay :)
<xubuntu072> will installing it delete everything i have saved?
<HedgeMage> That depends on what option you choose during install.  I'd make good backups just in case.
<HedgeMage> You *can* dual-boot Windows 8 and Xubuntu, but it's kind of a pain in the ass (one of my work machines has this set-up)
<HedgeMage> Dual boot means you have both installed on the same computer, and choose when you boot up whether to run Windows or Xubuntu.
<xubuntu072> wouldn't dual-boosting be hard on the comp?
<HedgeMage> It uses up a ton of hard disk space, but if you have a big hard disk it's not any harder on the computer than a single boot.
<xubuntu072> okay, would 650-ish gb be enough
<xubuntu072> ?
<HedgeMage> More than enough.
<HedgeMage> I'm pretty sure my work machine is only a half-TB or something
<xubuntu072> aha okay, well could you help me dual-boot my comp? or should i find youtube videos or something to help?
<HedgeMage> I think there's a guide somewhere, but it's not terribly hard.  The only gotcha I ran into was related to some encryption stuff I was messing with (I work in information security), and I solved it by not encrypting Windows since everything important is on Linux anyway.
<HedgeMage> Basically, rule 0 is "Back everything up"
<xubuntu072> okay
<HedgeMage> It's rare for a dual-boot install to go bad, but when it does it nukes the data on your hard drive as often as not.
<xubuntu072> D:
<xubuntu072> aha now im nervous to do it :P
<HedgeMage> IOW, less than a 1% chance it'll happen to you, but if it happens you're screwed if you don't have backups
<HedgeMage> Meh, I haven't had one do that since 2002
<HedgeMage> I'm just paranoid
<HedgeMage> It comes with my job ;)
<xubuntu072> heh i guess so!
<xubuntu072> is there somewhere i could back stuff up for free? or should i get an ext. hard drive?
<HedgeMage> I use an external hard disk.  I wouldn't trust a free backup service with my data.
 * HedgeMage wonders when xubuntu072 will notice the "cautious lady" theme :P
<xubuntu072> hehe
<xubuntu072> how much ram do i need to run it? just thought of that
<xubuntu072> is 8 gb enough?
<HedgeMage> More than enough.
<xubuntu072> heh okay
<HedgeMage> I have 8GB on the machine I'm using now, and I can run this machine plus an Xubuntu virtual machine without trouble
<HedgeMage> :)
<xubuntu072> whats a virtual machine?
<HedgeMage> Just what it sounds like...it's a pretend computer that you can install stuff on inside your real computer.
<xubuntu072> oh
<xubuntu072> so...why dont you just install it on your real comp?
<xubuntu072> sorry, im probably bugging you now :P
<HedgeMage> So, for example, the computer I'm on right now is running Funtoo Linux, but I needed to test something on Xubuntu, so I made an Xubuntu virtual machine to use for testing.  This way if the thing I'm testing explodes I don't care -- it's not messing up a real machine.
<HedgeMage> Nah, I like you.  You ask more intelligent questions than most.
<xubuntu072> heh okay then, and that makes sense i guess, but if it does "explode" would it ruin the machine?
<xubuntu072> virtual machine*
<HedgeMage> Right, but the VM isn't real...I'll just delete it and go about my business. :)
<xubuntu072> ah
<xubuntu072> okay
<HedgeMage> I can even save copies -- called snapshots -- of the VM at various points in time in case I need to mess with how it was at one specific point.
<HedgeMage> :)
<xubuntu072> yeah that makes sense
<xubuntu072> ok im gonna go look and see if i can find a way to dualboot, ill stay here though
<HedgeMage> xubuntu072: make an Xubuntu boot disk, boot to it...one of the options is to leave windows on the drive and dual boot
<HedgeMage> xubuntu072: just please make back-ups first :)
<xubuntu072> how do i make a boot disk? :3
<xubuntu072> just put the file i downloaded onto a disk?
<HedgeMage> xubuntu072: go to xubuntu.org and download an image...there are also instructions there on writing it to a USB stick the right way, or burning it to CD.  I'm not sure how to do that from a Windows machine, I tend to do it from Linux or UNIX
<xubuntu072> would the image be the torrent i downloaded while i was asking questions? 913 mbs?
<HedgeMage> yep, it should end in .iso
<xubuntu072> it just says its a file, no extension on it
<xubuntu072> should i add .iso?
<HedgeMage> that's odd
<HedgeMage> IIRC windows doesn't always display the file extension these days, though
<xubuntu072> i went into properties and it shows "type of file: file"
<HedgeMage> This claims to explain burning from Windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xubuntu072> ok thank you! ill be back in a bit, gonna find a disk
<HedgeMage> :)
<xubuntu072> ok i got one and its asking me wether or not to install it like a usb(editable and deleteable) or like a dvd/cd(permenant) should i do cd?
<xubuntu072> nvm i got it :3
<xubuntu072> ok, so i have xubuntu burnt onto the disk, can i just restart and boot from the disk or is there something else i can do?
<xubuntu072> have to do*
<HedgeMage> Nope, just boot to the disk and have fun.  If you choose "try xubuntu" instead of "install xubuntu" at the first menu, it'll load you into an environment where you can connect to this channel we're chatting on and then start the installer, so you can ask questions here if you need help. :)
<xubuntu072> so, if i install it, is that dual-booting?
<xubuntu072> or is that overwriting windows?
<HedgeMage> dual-booting is one of the configurations you may install
<xubuntu072> okay
<HedgeMage> that's why I said connecting to chat while you install might help :)
<xubuntu072> aha yep
<xubuntu072> ok, ill brb(hopefully :P)
<HedgeMage> :D
<wilsonjl3> hey hedge, you still here?
<HedgeMage> Yep.
<wilsonjl3> heh gotta figure out how to boot from a disk
<HedgeMage> wilsonjl3: most computers tell you very early in the boot up what key to press to get to a boot menu
<HedgeMage> Common ones are Esc, F11, F2, Delete, and F12 but there are others.
<wilsonjl3> yeah i got to that but i dunno what to do from that window, it just has boot priorities
<HedgeMage> pick the CD or USB stick you just made
 * HedgeMage disappears, will return shortly with tea
<wilsonjl3> it didnt have CD anywhere in the list
<wilsonjl3> can i have tea too? :P
<HedgeMage> Sure!
 * HedgeMage hands out tea to the channel
<wilsonjl3> * drinks tea
<wilsonjl3> O.o
<HedgeMage> Hrm...sometimes the CD is referred to as ATAPI something or called SCSI in a machine that doesn't even have a SCSI bus, or called sr0...did you see any of those?
<HedgeMage> wilsonjl3: "/me sips her tea" produces:
 * HedgeMage sips her tea
<HedgeMage> :)
<wilsonjl3> ah
<wilsonjl3> oh! does Xubuntu have a teamviewer-type thing?
<donkeypong> Q: What's w/ all the GNOME updates?  Does xubuntu need them, & if not can u remove &/or prevent them?  [Trusty]
 * donkeypong sips tea ...
<HedgeMage> wilsonjl3: I don't know what teamviewer is...could you describe it?
<wilsonjl3> it allows me to controll another person's comp remotely
<HedgeMage> Ahh, yes.
<HedgeMage> I use something called VNC, but there's a built-in thing in stock Xubuntu that's easier to use IIRC.
<wilsonjl3> okay, does the person i want to connect wiith need to have it too?
<HedgeMage> For VNC, whichever computer is being viewed/controlled needs to have something installed, but you can give people a web-based client to connect to it from so they don't have to install anything.
<HedgeMage> I have no idea about the other stuff.
<Wilsonjl3_> aha ok. im trying to boot from disk now. on my smartphone here
<Wilsonjl3_> ok i got a blue xubuntu screen and its loading i think. if i ran upstairs and made a tea would it wreck anything?
<HedgeMage> Nope.
<HedgeMage> Well, assuming you have a qwerty keyboard it won't
<Wilsonjl3_> okay brb :)
<HedgeMage> You'll miss your first chance to change to dvorak/azerty/etc and have to wait until later :)
<Wilsonjl3_> ya i do o.o
<HedgeMage> cool, then you're good
<HedgeMage> However, as a dvorak typist, I'm now required to glance disapprovingly in your direction at regular intervals.  It's in the handbook. :P
<Wilsonjl3_> dvorak? o.o
<Wilsonjl3_> whats that
<HedgeMage> Wilsonjl3_: It's a different keyboard layout.
<HedgeMage> Wilsonjl3_: QWERTY was designed to slow typists down so that they would not jam their mechanical typewriters.
<HedgeMage> Wilsonjl3_: Some people find that they type faster on a dvorak layout (which puts the most-used keys on the home row), but I chose it for another reason:
<Wilsonjl3_> and dvorak is faster?
<Wilsonjl3_> oh. okay
<HedgeMage> I had horrible carpal tunnel syndrome -- to the point that the doctors wanted to do surgery on both my wrists -- and was able to get pain-free with no surgery by changing to dvorak, taking some B vitamins, and changing my writing (both switching to fountain pens and learning a better writing style)
<HedgeMage> So, it's annoying when I have to use other people's computers, which are usually set up in qwerty, but it's worth it to not have hand and wrist pain all the time.
<Wilsonjl3_> hmm. thats pretty awesome
<HedgeMage> yep. :)
<Wilsonjl3_> the keyboard thing and being able to get over it. not the carpal tunnel
<HedgeMage> I knew what you meant. :)
<Wilsonjl3_> aha okay :)
<Wilsonjl3_> so if im at the wifi stage it means it worked. right? i didnt screw up?
<HedgeMage> sounds good to me. :)
<Wilsonjl3_> awesome
<HedgeMage> you chose to try xubuntu rather than install, right?
<Wilsonjl3_> no? should i have?
<HedgeMage> meh, not that big a deal since you can talk to me here. :)
<HedgeMage> Most of the questions should have obvious answers...what language do you speak, what time zone are you in, etc.
<HedgeMage> When you get to the disk partitioning options (I'm not sure what it's called) that is where you want to chose the option to dual boot
<Wilsonjl3_> okay :) it says i can delete everything off or there is an option for something else. do i pick something else?
<HedgeMage> something else if you want dual boot
<Wilsonjl3_> okay
<HedgeMage> I think that rather than putting the term "dual boot"which some newbies won't know, they just put a description something like "Keep windows and install xubuntu next to it"
<Wilsonjl3_> fuck
<Wilsonjl3_> sorry
<HedgeMage> what?
<Wilsonjl3_> i think i cleared it
<HedgeMage> If so, you better have back-ups
<HedgeMage> if you do not have back-ups this would be a good time to pull the plug out of your machine
<Wilsonjl3_> ya i do. but i dont have windows 8 os disk. can i put old pics and stuff on xubuntu?
<HedgeMage> yep
<HedgeMage> that's no problem
<Wilsonjl3_> looks like im running xubuntu :p
<HedgeMage> If you are planning to go xubuntu-only anyway, you may as well do full disk encryption
<HedgeMage> It's a *huge* gain in security for only minor effort, it's just above-newbie-level to set it up on a dual-boot
<Wilsonjl3_> encryption?
<HedgeMage> on a normal install it's a one-click option
<HedgeMage> Yep.
<HedgeMage> So, here's the short version of the lecture...
 * HedgeMage gets up on her soap box
<Wilsonjl3_> okay
<Wilsonjl3_> sorry for swearing
<HedgeMage> meh, we're not supposed to in here but I'm the only one awake right now and I don't care
<HedgeMage> Anyone with physical access to your computer can read everything on it.  This is bad for desktops (which can get stolen) and worse for laptops (which can get lost or stolen or just messed with when you aren't looking in a waiting room somewhere)
<Wilsonjl3_> ok
<HedgeMage> When you use full-disk encryption, that means you are, in rough terms, putting the whole hard drive in a secret code that only you can read.
<HedgeMage> Someone without the passphrase just sees useless gobbledygook
<Wilsonjl3_> and encryption prevents this?
<HedgeMage> Exactly.
<Wilsonjl3_> ohhh
<HedgeMage> So, any time your computer is powered down (if you have full-disk encryption, or FDE) it is unreadable.
<Wilsonjl3_> can i encrypt small parts seperately?
<HedgeMage> You can, but FDE is safer.  Here's why:
<HedgeMage> With FDE, you don't have to worry about your programs storing temporary files in places you might not expect -- places that might not be encrypted.
<HedgeMage> With FDE, you don't have to worry if the programs you use do encryption right, because they are in the operating system's protection all the time
<Wilsonjl3_> yeah. can i do an fde. but then encrypt a file inside the fde that uses a different passphrase?
<HedgeMage> yes!
<HedgeMage> :D
<Wilsonjl3_> aha awesome :D
<Wilsonjl3_> so is encryption like the password to login at the start?
<Wilsonjl3_> on my old os i mean?
<HedgeMage> No, Windows doesn't have FDE (to my knowledge) unless you install separate software to do it.
<HedgeMage> Your user account doesn't give you FDE.
<HedgeMage> With FDE, when you first boot up your computer, you will need to put in the disk password or it won't start up because it can't read the disk.  Then, once it starts up, you will put in your user account password to log in.
<Wilsonjl3_> ok i need help
<HedgeMage> Wilsonjl3_: FYI, I just realized the time and that I have an early workout scheduled tomorrow.  I can hang out for another half-hour at most.
<HedgeMage> Then I must sleep.
<HedgeMage> Okay, what's up?
<Wilsonjl3_> ok it says : a general error mounting filesystems, a maintenence shell will now be started, what do i do in this shell?
<Wilsonjl3_> beside the command line it says root@xubuntu:~#
<HedgeMage> That's...interesting.  Did it give no more specific error message?
<Wilsonjl3_> no. thats all
<HedgeMage> Okay, at precisely what point in the install did that happen?  That may give me a clue as to the type of problem.
<Wilsonjl3_> says controll and d will terminate shell. restart the system
<HedgeMage> Right, but we may not want to do that...let's troubleshoot first.
<Wilsonjl3_> during the blue loading screen
 * HedgeMage likes collecting intelligence before choosing tactics.
<HedgeMage> Wilsonjl3_: hmm...usually it's already copying files at that point, so I'd expect that it has already installed and is trying to remount the filesystems after.
<HedgeMage> Wilsonjl3_: but I could be guessing wrong which screen you mean, too :)
<HedgeMage> Wilsonjl3_: Here's what I suggest:
<Wilsonjl3_> when it starts up
<Wilsonjl3_> what do i do then?
<HedgeMage> Ooooh...so the install did finish and you rebooted?
 * HedgeMage is confused
<Wilsonjl3_> ya
<HedgeMage> you took the CD out when you rebooted?
<Wilsonjl3_> \me is super scared he wrecked his comp
<HedgeMage> Relax.  I rescue worse stuff than this all the time.
<Wilsonjl3_> it said too
<HedgeMage> yes, you were supposed to
<HedgeMage> I just try not to assume things I can't see when I can help it. :)
<Wilsonjl3_> but it wouldnt start without it so i had to put it back in
<Wilsonjl3_> okay
<HedgeMage> Okay, so here's the thing...
<HedgeMage> It's *really* hard for me to help on a computer I can't see if you do stuff without telling me.
<Wilsonjl3_> okay
<HedgeMage> If you calm down, take a deep breath, and explain things as they happen I can be more accurate in what I tell you.
<HedgeMage> Plus, I can keep you from doing something random that breaks stuff :)
<Wilsonjl3_> okay, sorry
<HedgeMage> That's okay, you are learning.
<HedgeMage> And you are MUCH nicer than the dodo in #linux earlier
<HedgeMage> :)
<HedgeMage> Okay, so first a couple of triage questions...
<Wilsonjl3_> i rebooted my comp and it said to take the disk out so i did. when i tried turning back on it was just a black svreen saying i had no OS so i stuck the disk back in amd iy started loading up. during the blue screen this shell popped up
<HedgeMage> 1) Will your job or other critical life responsibility be seriously hurt if we don't manage to fix this in the next 40 minutes and I go to bed anyway, then we pick back up tomorrow where we left off?
<Wilsonjl3_> no.
<HedgeMage> 2) Is this a desktop or laptop?  What make/model?  (Or did you build it yourself?)
<Wilsonjl3_> laptop, acer aspire
<Wilsonjl3_> any ideas?
<Wilsonjl3_> screen just went pure white
<Wilsonjl3_> nvm. was just a screensaver-type thing. hit a key and it went back
<Wilsonjl3_> is it possible the stuff wasnt done instaling before i restarted it?   wasntbdone
<HedgeMage> sorry about that
<Wilsonjl3_> no problem
<HedgeMage> I was distracted by a boyfriend returning home. :)
<Wilsonjl3_> aha thats fine
<HedgeMage> Okay, so I'm thinking it's likely one of a couple of things (there are unlikely things, too, but as the saying goes when you see hoofprints, look for horses before zebras)
<Wilsonjl3_> mmkay. what do you suggest?
<HedgeMage> It's possible that you clicked something during the disk partition part (when you sound like you hit something by accident) that tried to put your boot partition on a part of your disk your BIOS isn't used to booting from...this isn't a default but I don't know what you clicked so you may have changed it.
<HedgeMage> You may have rebooted before the installer told you to, which would have caused the system not to have been marked as bootable.
<HedgeMage> You may have your BIOS set to UEFI only and had issues with the boot due to UEFI vs Legacy mode issues
<HedgeMage> These are the most likely things, so we're going to address them first.
<Wilsonjl3_> i hit something else option but before i hit continue i saw that i didnt have any other os installed so i hit quit. i restarted too early i think
<Wilsonjl3_> no i switched toblegacy mode
<HedgeMage> We're going to start by confirming that your BIOS settings are reasonable.  Then, we'll do a re-install step-by-step so we're sure the options are right.  Those eliminate the 80% most common options.
<Wilsonjl3_> ok tell me what tobdo
<HedgeMage> Let's start by rebooting machine and hitting whatever button it says is for entering setup
<HedgeMage> (often Delete, Escape, F12, or similar)
<Wilsonjl3_> ok. do you want boot options or system controls?
<HedgeMage> boot options first
<Wilsonjl3_> ok
<Wilsonjl3_> im here
<HedgeMage> (FYI, I have about 15 min left, but we can always pick up tomorrow.  I'll be on IRC at work between meetings using the nick Hedgework, then on and off once I get home until bed)
<Wilsonjl3_> ok
<HedgeMage> Okay, so check that nothing says "UEFI" or "EFI"
<Wilsonjl3_> nope
<HedgeMage> You can UEFI boot Xubuntu, but it's not newbie-friendly and the main gain is about 15-20 seconds shaved off your boot time, so probably not worth it.
<HedgeMage> Good.
<HedgeMage> What disks are in your computer?
<HedgeMage> CD drive, one hard disk, anything else?  even external hard drives or USB sticks count
<Wilsonjl3_> just xubuntu
<Wilsonjl3_> oh
<Wilsonjl3_> the hdd. cd and network boot
<Wilsonjl3_> atheros boot agent
<HedgeMage> Okay, I advise turning network boot off until you have a bootable system.  It adds another moving part that we don't want to mess with.
<Wilsonjl3_> how? its below the other two in boot priority atm
<Wilsonjl3_> found it
<Wilsonjl3_> k now what
<HedgeMage> okay, shouldn't be if it's lower priority
<HedgeMage> what?
<Wilsonjl3_> i disabled network boot
<HedgeMage> ahh ok
<Wilsonjl3_> yup
<HedgeMage> let's restart and boot to the CD then
<Wilsonjl3_> okay :)
<Wilsonjl3_> booting now
<HedgeMage> cool
<Wilsonjl3_> sory for bothering you
<xubuntu328> just completing my install
<HedgeMage> You aren't bothering me :)
<HedgeMage> This is what I hang out here for...to help people learn. :)
<Wilsonjl3_> keeping you away from your boyfriend then ;)
<HedgeMage> Meh, I'm a hacker he's used to it. ;)
<Wilsonjl3_> aha thats great
<HedgeMage> We have a shared desk
<HedgeMage> it's kinda cute
<Wilsonjl3_> hehe my girlfriend just moved to a different country for uni :/
<HedgeMage> awww
<HedgeMage> Long-distance relationships are hard.
<HedgeMage> One of my boyfriends is all the way in PA, and I'm in IN :/
<Wilsonjl3_> ah were gonna skype everyday. but thats why i gotta get this fixed :p
<HedgeMage> gotcha
<HedgeMage> So, it booted to the CD, you picked install xubuntu, right?
<Wilsonjl3_> one of your boyfriends? more than one? lol
<HedgeMage> is that where we are?
<HedgeMage> Yes, I have three.
<HedgeMage> One lives with me, one is about an hour away, and the other is about 1k miles away.
<Wilsonjl3_> no still blue screen loading :/
<HedgeMage> Okay.
<HedgeMage> Let me know when it's done or if it shows any error messages.
<Wilsonjl3_> isnt that hard?
<HedgeMage> The distance, or maintaining three relationships?
<Wilsonjl3_> okay i will
<Wilsonjl3_> maintaining 3 relationships
<HedgeMage> Nah...at least from my perspective it's easier.  I really don't grok how monogamous people do it...that would stress me the heck out.
<Wilsonjl3_> grok?
<HedgeMage> sorry, Heinlein reference..."grok" means "to understand deeply and completely"
<Wilsonjl3_> aha it is stressful sometimes. but i dont mind
<Wilsonjl3_> it soundsblike the comp is doing the same thing over and over. is that normal?
<HedgeMage> Wilsonjl3_: not for this long...
<HedgeMage> hrm
<Wilsonjl3_> hmm
<Wilsonjl3_> what should i do?
<HedgeMage> Okay, I am about ten minutes late getting to bed...how about we turn it off and attack it whenever you are free tomorrow?
<HedgeMage> I want to help but if I'm tired and worried about getting up in the morning I'm not at my best anyhow.
<Wilsonjl3_> ay npo
<HedgeMage> also, you have a private message :)
<Wilsonjl3_> nobproblem. goodnght
<Wilsonjl3_> how do i check it
<dwe08311> Never used this IRC thing before - what do I do to get started getting help for xubuntu?
<HedgeMage> Wilsonjl3_: it varies by client, there's usually a tab or something to click
<HedgeMage> dwe08311: just ask your question and wait for an answer :)
<dwe08311> The old laptop I'm using only has 512mb memory.  Tried the lubuntu alternate CD - it fails when installing software (I think the downloads are failing).  So, I decided to try xubuntu.  No alternate CD, so used the mini iso.  Installs, boots, then when I select tasksel and select xubuntu (or lubuntu for that matter) it fails immediately.  I believe there is no network interface (wireless only available here), and I have no clue how t
<dwe08311> BTW - I'm using a live boot of slackpuppy to connect here - it found the wireless and set it up ok.
<orangerobot_> what is the name of the greeter used by xubuntu?
<Unit193> lightdm-gtk-greeter?  Or do you mean the DM?  If so, lightdm.
<dwe08311> Anyone with any ideas on my earlier xubuntu question?
<orangerobot_> Unit193: hmm... i do mean greeter... what about lightdm-kde-greeter ?
<orangerobot_> it's yet another one?
<Unit193> Yep, search for 'lightdm greeter' and you'll see a few.  GTK and unity I know are used (Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntustudio, Ubuntu), not sure if Kubuntu uses the KDE one, and I know the razorqt one was more of an example and will be, or is deprecated in LXQt.
<Unit193> (Or, moved to more likely.)
<orangerobot_> hmm I see..
<orangerobot_> i've installed lightdm onto a clean ubuntu and I have no /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file, isn't that weird?
<orangerobot_> i just have something called users.conf instead
<Unit193> No, it isn't.  System installed ones go to /usr/share/lightdm/, and /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is used to override those system settings.
<orangerobot_> Unit193: Oh i see... it all makes sense now. Sorry for asking lighdm questions here but apparently there's another channel for it but it's only got 2 people so I thought...
<Unit193> No problem.
<wilsonjl3> hey hedge. you here?
<pankaj> I have problem with adobe flash plugin for firefox. although i have installed  flashplugin-installer
<pankaj>  I have problem with adobe flash plugin for firefox. although i have installed  flashplugin-installer
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> My bluetooth device doesn't seem to be active, and there is no indicator
<bosnjak> how can i check it and turn it on? The HW switch should be the same as for WiFi, but that doesn't switch BT on, just the WiFi
<pankaj> bosnjak , no idea
<pankaj> ask in #ubuntu
<pankaj> welcome aliensbrah
<groRG> Hi Everybody
<HedgeMage> hi, groRG
<groRG> I've been testing the last Xubuntu 14.04 version on my old Aspire One A110, and noticed that the wifi is not working at all
<groRG> Is this case known?
<HedgeMage> groRG: Can you better define "not working at all" ?
<groRG> the driver seems not to be loaded
<groRG> the hardware is an old Atheros
<groRG> it worked fine on the previous version, the 12.04
<groRG> is there any big change in the way the wifi is handled?
<HedgeMage> It's still NetworkManager based.
<groRG> humm, but this time the Network manager doesn't see any wifi hardware
<groRG> it reacts as if there was only the RJ45 connection available
<HedgeMage> Okay, can you confirm via "ifconfig -a" that the system really isn't identifying it, and it's not just the nm interface being grumpy?
<groRG> with this command the wlan0 appears, but of course without any ip
<ali1234> that doesn't sound like a xubuntu specific problem
<HedgeMage> groRG: Okay, so try "iwconfig" now to see if it's listed as a wireless device (given the naming, I suspect it is)
<ali1234> those old Acers had a bios bug where the wifi could get permanently disabled. try resetting bios to defaults
<HedgeMage> ali1234: probably not, but we're here and I am procrastinating on work emails :P
<ali1234> and make sure you didn't flick the hardware disable switch
<ali1234> check rfkill too
<ali1234> HedgeMage: oh yeah i'm not complaining about offtopic or anything, just saying.
<HedgeMage> :)
<groRG> iwconfig still gives a wlan0
<ali1234> xubuntu is at the end of the day just a different UI on top of ubuntu. the drivers are all the same
<groRG> !!
<groRG> I don't understand this time it seems to see the wifi around
<groRG> does this command make the wlan "react" anyway?
<ali1234> it shouldn't do
<ali1234> sometimes it just takes a while for the wlan to see beacons
<ali1234> if it already knows what to connect to, that should work faster
<HedgeMage> groRG: "iwconfig" on its own just tells you status
<ali1234> bosnjak: also you should check rfkill, it handles both bluetooth and wifi hardware and software kill switches
<HedgeMage> groRG: However, some Atheros cards have power management independent of the system, so maybe querying it woke it up?  I thought that was only 1990s-era cards, though.
<groRG> ok then the second test is alright, I just don't understand why the 1rst time it did react like this
<ali1234> well network manager should be querying it all the time for access points anyway...
<groRG> well thanks very much for your help
<groRG> and sorry if it was not a xubuntu problem
<ali1234> wifi is always troublesome... i try to never use it
<groRG> I'll look at "rfkill", the next time the wifi seems ko... I wish I could avoid it too
<HedgeMage> groRG: Don't be sorry.  I, personally, am willing to give wide latitude to polite people like you, and in favor of a much harsher policy re: booting rude/entitled ones :P
<vegavega> Hi guys!
<vegavega> I have been doing some research on the Firefox package for Xubuntu...
<vegavega> Is it the same package as in the Linux Mint repo?
<cfhowlett> vegavega no reason it should be; different distros.
<vegavega> Because I have had Firefox crashing way too often, both on Xubuntu and Linux Mint Xfce (for my gf).
<vegavega> Yes, but some shared packages?
<cfhowlett> vegavega test a different browser
<vegavega> In openSUSE I don't have a problem with Firefox crashing.
<vegavega> And I have been talking to others, no problems for them as well.
<vegavega> I have tried Chrome and Chromium. Both with annoying bugs.
<vegavega> And I prefer free software and non-google products.
<vegavega> And I don't want to go back to Firefox ESR.
<vegavega> Could it help building it myself? The newest stable Firefox?
<vegavega> My computer overheated or something. What can I do with the issue that my Firefox keeps crashing?
<vegavega> Other than installing ESR edition or choosing another web browser.
<deshipu> report a bug to Mozilla?
<vegavega> Yeah, sure, but Firefox works fine in other distros than Xubuntu and Linux Mint Xfce for me. So I thought it could be something wrong with those packages? Since everything is working fine in openSUSE 13.1 KDE.
<vegavega> Any others having the same issues? That Firefox closes randomly? After the last update(s) from Mozilla.
<deshipu> try disabling and/or uninstalling some plugins
<vegavega> I use the same plugins in openSUSE, and it is working fine. Only 3-4.
<vegavega> And Tor is working fine.
<vegavega> I should check the versions on both distros. Maybe it is not exactly the same version number. How can I get the Firefox version on another partition easily?
<mdo> hello, I'm looking for a clean way to install Xubuntu to a separate disk from within a running ancient Ubuntu without burning an installer CD
<mdo> do I have to install Ubuntu via debootstrap and simply install the xubuntu-desktop package
<mdo> or is there a better way?
<Hedgework> mdo: how about booting to a USB stick?
<mdo> Hedgework: maybe, but for now I'm looking at how to do it that way. Not that it was a must but I only want to reboot into the newly installed system
<mdo> :)
<ali1234> yes you can use debootstrap
<ali1234> afaik there is no other way without using an install image
<mdo> ok, thnx, I thought there might be an installer I could use
<ali1234> there's no simple way to do it for sure
<ali1234> the live sessions install by copying the running system onto the target
<ali1234> what you could maybe do is install virtualbox, make a pass through disk, install onto that disk through vbox, and then reboot to it
<ali1234> vbox lets you pass a whole physical disk to the VM
<wilsonjl3> you her. hedge?
<wilsonjl3> here*
<Hedgework> wilsonjl3: back now
<Hedgework> :)
<wilsonjl3> heya
<wilsonjl3> ok so i just turned my comp on and did boot from disk and its stuck on the black screen with the rectangle and little man on the bottom
<Hedgework> Well, that's a start. :)
<wilsonjl3> a good one?
<Hedgework> So, from your description it sounds like you booted, made it past the grub menu, and did not make it to the login screen, is that correct?
<wilsonjl3> uh. it hasnt even done the blue loading screen
<ali1234> little man on the bottom is the installer, no?
<Hedgework> ali1234: only if he still has the install media booting, but he said he's booting to the hard disk
<Hedgework> wilsonjl3: do me a favor please and hit Alt+F1 and see if it says anything interesting
<wilsonjl3> nono. the cd i burned last night. ok i will
<wilsonjl3> oh hey
<wilsonjl3> black and white menu now
<Hedgework> Okay, that's probably grub :)
<Hedgework> You can hit Enter or just wait for it to boot the default :)
<wilsonjl3> should i hit install?
<Hedgework> ohh...hmm
<Hedgework> Okay, you're booting to the CD...duh :)
<Hedgework> Sorry, had skipped over that part somehow...yes, pick install
<wilsonjl3> hehe ok
<wilsonjl3> just hit enter on it. not doing anything yet
<Hedgework> The CD is slower to boot than the finished system will be because it has no persistent configuration, so it has to figure our your system from scratch on each boot
<wilsonjl3> ah okay
<wilsonjl3> bluebloading screen now
<wilsonjl3> if i unplugged it and took it upstairs would it screw up?
<wilsonjl3> should it still be on this screen?
<Hedgework> As long as you have enough battery for the move you can move
<Hedgework> Meh, for now be patient and see what happens...it may take a few minutes if it's having trouble figuring out what's up on your HDD.
<wilsonjl3> ok
<Hedgework> I start a conference call in ~5 min.  I'll be "here" but there will  be bouts of focusing-on-work until it finishes :)
<wilsonjl3> no problem.this thing is still doing its thing
<Hedgework> still going?
<Hedgework> if so, hit Alt+F1 and see what it says
<wilsonjl3> yeah
<wilsonjl3> just a blinking line
<wilsonjl3> p
<wilsonjl3> oh. says kernel panic not syncing
<wilsonjl3> and panic occured. switching back to text console
<wilsonjl3> any ideas on how to fix this?
<Hedgework> Hrm...and this happened with the same boot disk you used the first time?
<wilsonjl3> yeah
<Hedgework> Have any BIOS settings changed since then?
<wilsonjl3> nope
<Hedgework> You said that the initial menu was black and white, not blue?
<wilsonjl3> itbfroze and no. it was black and white
<Hedgework> Okay, so the fact that it was black and white means that your system was trying to boot uefi mode instead of legacy mode.
<Hedgework> Urr...wait a minute, let me check if that's true in xubuntu or just the other one I was using.
<Hedgework> hold on :)
<wilsonjl3> okay
<Hedgework> sorry work needs my attention...I'll be back as soon as I can :)
<wilsonjl3> okkk should ibturn it off again? make sure its on legacy?
<Hedgework> go ahead, that's probably faster than waiting for me :)
<wilsonjl3> ok
<wilsonjl3> ya its on legacy
<xubuntu085> quick question: can I install xubuntu off a flash drive with just the iso image?
<Hedgework> xubuntu085: yes, but you have to properly write the .iso image to the flash drive, not just copy it as is
<Hedgework> (i.e. don't just drop the file on the drive)
<xubuntu085> Got you
<xubuntu085> thank you for the input
<Hedgework> wilsonjl3: Okay, hrm.  Do you happen to have another machine that can burn CDs so I can have you boot to a rescue disk and do some diagnostics?
<wilsonjl3> im on the black svreen with the rectangle thing. and equals sigh. and the man thing in a circle
<wilsonjl3> i can see if i could borrow one. yeah
<wilsonjl3_> ok on the other pc now
<SchrodingersScat> not sure if bug, when I lock screen then unlock, current window has to lose focus then regain focus to be acted upon.
<Hedgework> wilsonjl3_: burning one of these to boot to would give us more tools to work with: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<wilsonjl3_> ok how do i burn it to my boot?
<wilsonjl3_> and how do i download? i dont see anywhere that would let me
<Hedgework> hold on I'll grab a more precise link
<wilsonjl3_> sorry
<Hedgework> https://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/files/sysresccd-x86/4.3.0/systemrescuecd-x86-4.3.0.iso/download
<Hedgework> No problem :)
<wilsonjl3_> and i put this in and boot off of it?
<Hedgework> Yep.  You can put it on a usb stick or on a cd :)
<wilsonjl3_> okay. do i need to burn it like the xubuntu image or would drag and drop work?
<ObrienDave> burn it. D&D will NOT work
<wilsonjl3_> ok
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, ALL .iso files MUST be burnt
<Hedgework> yep, that
<Hedgework> sorry I'm slow to respond, still on conference call :)
<Hedgework> yay, work!
<wilsonjl3_> no problem
<wilsonjl3_> its still downloading, i have crappy internet
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, get the torrent here: http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=388bc97e0076d69d32ffb50db6d7170945a59a9b
<wilsonjl3_>   can i put the torrent directly onto the disk?
<wilsonjl3_> burn it on i mean
<ObrienDave> not the .torrent itself. you need to D/L the .iso
<ObrienDave> do you have a torrent client?
<wilsonjl3_> downloading utorrent onto this comp now, i had it on mine but its the one thats not working atm
<wilsonjl3_> has no OS anymore
<ObrienDave> o i c
<wilsonjl3_> mmm ;(
<wilsonjl3_> :(*
<Hedgework> 3~whee back :)
<wilsonjl3_> hey hedge
<Hedgework> heya
<wilsonjl3_> this comp is slow af
<Hedgework> :(
<Hedgework> still faster than having me mail you a cd :P
<ObrienDave> slightly lol
<wilsonjl3_> ahaha maybe
<wilsonjl3_> its at 3.4%
<wilsonjl3_> mailing might be faster :P
<Hedgework> heh
<ObrienDave> i gan guarantee you a CD in one week from my house ;P
<ObrienDave> maybe
<wilsonjl3_> ahaha
<Hedgework> That's the nice thing about living with two fellow geeks...it's likely that between all of our computers, someone can make boot media...or we have some lying around...worst case scenario is begging a friend or me going in to work to do it. :P
<wilsonjl3_> haha thats great
 * Hedgework likes her bandwidth at work...there are up sides to being on university IT infrastructure!
 * ObrienDave is jealous
<wilsonjl3_> -sigh- 14.6%
<Hedgework> wilsonjl3_: look at it this way, my drive home from work is unlikely to stall you much :P
<wilsonjl3_> aha nope
<wilsonjl3_> ugh this is annoying
<ObrienDave> but you have good company to keep you amused ;P
<wilsonjl3_> lol yes, i do have that
<wilsonjl3_> buncha annoying kids here though that want me to go outside and have a waterfight -.-
<Hedgework> aww
<ObrienDave> sounds like fun
<wilsonjl3_> aha ya but i dont wanna go outside, wanna get this done
<wilsonjl3_> so. what do you guys do for a living?
<Hedgework> wilsonjl3_: I am an infosec geek.
<wilsonjl3_> whats infosec?
<Hedgework> Information Security
<wilsonjl3_> ohhh
<wilsonjl3_> thats awesome actually
<Hedgework> I like it. :D
<ObrienDave> i'm a 40 year machinist, CNC programmer, long time techno nerd ;P
<koegs> working at ISP > working at university :>
<wilsonjl3_> ahaha i used a cnc router once :P
<Hedgework> koegs: Hell no, I get better hours, more time with my kid :)
<koegs> Hedgework: bandwith-wise :)
<koegs> +d
<Hedgework> koegs: oh, for that sure :)
<ObrienDave> I do MasterCam and SolidWorks
<wilsonjl3_> i took a design class and learned the basics of solidworks in highschool
<koegs> besides, i am also working in the infosec-department :)
<Hedgework> koegs: gotcha :)
<Hedgework> koegs: which ISP?  I need to know when to blame you for things ;)
<ObrienDave> any ISP will do ;P
<wilsonjl3_> and then there is me
<wilsonjl3_> a carpenter and electrician :P
<Hedgework> <3
<koegs> Hedgework: german cable isp
<Hedgework> koegs: gotcha...then not local enough to me for me to get to blame you for much :P
<wilsonjl3_> 41.6% :D
<ObrienDave> you're doing better than me ;P
<wilsonjl3_> i am?
<ObrienDave> 31.5% torrent ;/
<wilsonjl3_> aha
<ObrienDave> and you thought you had a lousy connection ;P
<Hedgework> wilsonjl3_: I'm going to head for home with a quick errand on the way...I'll be back as HedgeMage in a bit. :)
<wilsonjl3_> i do
<wilsonjl3_> okay :) have a safe drive
<Hedgework> see you soon :)
<wilsonjl3_> there are like 4 people on my wifi with me :P
<wilsonjl3_> 59.4
<ObrienDave> 42.48
<wilsonjl3_> brb gonna grab some food
<wilsonjl3_> back
<wilsonjl3_> its not giving me the option to burn it to disk?
<ObrienDave> you need a burning program. i use k3b
<wilsonjl3_> ah, ok, downloading one now, this comp is crap
<ObrienDave> do you want to make USB or burn DVD?
<wilsonjl3_> dvd
<wilsonjl3_> dont have a usb
<ObrienDave> k, k3b works great
<wilsonjl3_> yeah its burning right now
<wilsonjl3_> this comp won't burn it -.-
<ObrienDave> why? what's the error?
<wilsonjl3_> it just says a burn error occured
<wilsonjl3_> idont have linux on this pc so i had to use infraburner
<ObrienDave> k, does your burner support the disk you're trying to burn?
<wilsonjl3_> yep
<wilsonjl3_> idek :( this sucks
 * HedgeMage peeks in
<ObrienDave> wb
<HedgeMage> thanjs
<HedgeMage> err, thanks
<xubuntu547> can anyone help? i just upgraded to 14.4 and now xbmc crashes
<HedgeMage> xubuntu547: I don't run xbmc, but I can run you through troubleshooting 101 if you aren't sure where to start.
 * ObrienDave tried xbmc for about 10 minutes once LOL got rid of it real fast
<xubuntu547> ok will give it a try
<HedgeMage> xubuntu547: So, first try low hanging fruit...move xbmc's config and see if letting it generate new config helps...for example if its config is in ~/.xbmc do: mv ~/.xbmc ~/old.xbmc
 * HedgeMage wonders when wilsonjl3 will return
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3 was here, dunno what happened
<HedgeMage> he seems to have timed out
<ObrienDave> had trouble burning ISO from last i heard
<HedgeMage> :(
<HedgeMage> It's about 50% likely his original problem was caused by a bad burn. :(
<ObrienDave> agrees
<HedgeMage> I just wanted to do proper diagnostics before declaring that to be the case.
<ObrienDave> they were trying to burn with windows. infraburner. not familiar with that program
<ObrienDave> i assume windows
<HedgeMage> :/
<HedgeMage> yes, that's the windows burner ubuntu.com suggests
<ObrienDave> ok, well, i need to take off for a while. glwt :)
<HedgeMage> Have a good $localtime, ObrienDave
<David-A> ObrienDave, HedgeMage: (my interpretation of "it just says a burn error occured" is burning failed and the burn program detected that. my guess at the problem is bad dvd drive or bad dvd media)
<HedgeMage> David-A: Right, but this is not the disk that originally failed, we were guessing as to how the install attempted last night failed
<David-A> HedgeMage: (ok, I stumbled in in the middle)
<HedgeMage> np :)
<largeowl> where is the workspace switch in xubuntu 14.04
<largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys
<largeowl> please help im an idiot
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<largeowl> fuck
<ObrienDave> that will get you banned. relax dude
<largeowl> fuckv[19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck[19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change wor
<largeowl> [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck[19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspac
<largeowl> [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck[19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspac
<largeowl> [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck[19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspac
<largeowl> [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck[19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> fuck [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspaces with shortcut keys [19:34] <largeowl> can u only change workspac
<ObrienDave> do you want help or not?
<largeowl> i think thers no switch an thats it right
<ObrienDave> you can add "workspace switcher" to your taskbar
<largeowl> apt get workspace switcher?
<ObrienDave> no, right click on the task bar, panel, add new items, look for workspace switcher
<ObrienDave> that will give you a grid of your workspaces.
<ObrienDave> adding "window menu" will give you a drop-down list of workspaces
<IdleOne> largeowl: Please don't swear in Ubuntu channels.
<ObrienDave> dang, rough crowd LOL
#xubuntu 2014-07-15
<GeekDude> Xubuntu (and also ubuntu when that was what was installed) looks really odd on boot and shutdown. Sorry for the blurry shutdown picture, but there was only a second or so that it was showing, which was a bit too fast for my phone's autofocus. http://imgur.com/a/TC5VQ
<GeekDude> Any way for me to resolve this video issue?
<ObrienDave> that is weird. are your graphics drivers current?
<GeekDude> I'm not sure how to check
<GeekDude> I just installed xubuntu (wiping the drive) today
<GeekDude> set it to install updates over ethernet while it installed the OS
<GeekDude> then let it run the post-installation updates
<ObrienDave> that should get you the latest repo versions
<ObrienDave> which video card or chipset?
<GeekDude> not sure
 * GeekDude checks 
<GeekDude> according to http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/optix/en/opti_320techspecs.pdf
<GeekDude> ATI Radeon® Xpress 1100 Professional Chipset
<ObrienDave> i would think you need to search for drivers from Dell
<ObrienDave> or ATI as a last resort. usually the manufacturers drivers are optimized for your computer whereas ATIs are more generic
<GeekDude> Supposing I found some, would that also increase the performance of pipelight's "hardware acceleration"?
<ObrienDave> hard to say, i would think so but cant be sure
<GeekDude> As it is, it runs choppily at standard definition video, and I don't even want to think of high definition
<GeekDude> seems there hasn't been proprietary support since ubuntu 8.01
<ObrienDave> that's possible considering the age of the computer. you might have to locate an ATI driver that works
<Blue1> I am trying to get print screen to work in xubuntu 14.04 -- have been schlepping for 45 minutes no ideas
<David-A> Blue1: what happens when you press the PrintScreen button?
<David-A> Blue1: do you have this settings: Settings>Keyboard>ApplicationShortcuts? is the Print key associated with a command there?
<MetaCosm> Got a weird issue... I have keybindings setup for switching desktops (alt-1.. alt-2.. etc), after I set them via settings->window manager->keyboard they work -- but after a reboot they stop working.  They still show as properly mapped and if I got into settings are "rebind" them (alt-1 to alt-1 again) ... they start working
<groja> hello
<groja> Anyone online at the moment?
<elfy> groja: lot's of people are - ask the question and if anyone can help you they will
<groja> no questions yet, just installing it on my system at the moment.  :)
<meek_geek> sup
<cousteau> xubuntu 12.04.  How can I change the default monospace font?
<cousteau> right now it's Droid Sans Mono, I think.  This font has a different width when bold, so it's not very monospace on code editors.  I'd like to change it to DejaVu Sans Mono.
<cousteau> I often can do this per application, but I'd rather change it system-wide
<cousteau> (I'd consider this as a "bug" in the font, btw)
<koegs> cousteau: xfce4-settings-manager -> appearance -> Fonts
<cousteau> only one font there
<cousteau> the "default font" (which I guess is what "sans" defaults to).  But there's no setting for monospace font there.  (at least on my Xubuntu version)
<cousteau> but thanks anyway :)
<cousteau> ...yuck, I activated the sub-pixel smoothing; I had forgotten how much I hate it
<koegs> cousteau: seems that there is no menu for that: http://from-mac-to-xubuntu.tumblr.com/post/37327811400/change-default-monospace-font
<cousteau> koegs, cool, thanks!
 * cousteau adds those lines to his .fonts.conf, together with the hack to remove the bitmap font from the Calibri font
<xubuntu382> how can i get lightdm to run an xrandr script on startup? there is no lightdm.conf
<xubuntu382> i tried making one and setting display-setup-script as the only option but that didn't work
<Guest62000> How can I get more XFCE themes for xubuntu? I know if debian when I install I have a ton of themes. Is there a package?
<Guest62000> nevermind. xfwm4-themes
<xangua> xfce-look.org
<Alpha-Omega> Does anyone know why MPV doesn't show an OSD?
<Alpha-Omega> Anyone?>
<elfy> Alpha-Omega: what's MPV?
<Alpha-Omega> elfy: a video player
<Alpha-Omega> http://mpv.io/
<Alpha-Omega> the link shows the OSD that should show by default, but the Xubuntu repo install doesn't seem to show it.
<elfy> Alpha-Omega: no idea - get the same here in 14.10 - there is a channel #mpv-player
<elfy> try there perhaps
<Alpha-Omega> elfy: I'll try, thanks
<MetaCosm> Got a weird issue... I have keybindings setup for switching desktops (alt-1.. alt-2.. etc), after I set them via settings->window manager->keyboard they work -- but after a reboot they stop working.  They still show as properly mapped and if I got into settings are "rebind" them (alt-1 to alt-1 again) ... they start working
<elfy> MetaCosm: that's a known issue - bug 1292290
<ubottu> bug 1292290 in xfce4-settings "Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292290
<elfy> MetaCosm: there appear to be some workrounds in that bug
<MetaCosm> elfy, the "click clear until it is actually clear" work-around seems to have done the trick, thanks.
<elfy> welcome :)
<xubuntu202> sudo apt-get update on 13.04 fails with errors 7-15 @ 16:06 CST
<xubuntukristina> hi! I've just installed xubuntu 14.04 and keep getting message while loading " support for core revisions... disabled by module parole". What should I do? Can anyone help?:)
<xubuntukristina> also my ubuntu software center is very slow..
<xubuntukristina> anyone??...
<wilsonjl3> hey hedge
<wilsonjl3> do you have that link on how to burn Xubuntu to cd/usb?
<David-A> !info burn
<ubottu> burn (source: burn): command-line tool for writing optical media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-2 (trusty), package size 51 kB, installed size 223 kB
<David-A> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wilsonjl3> ya but i dont have linux yet. she had one that showed how to burn off windows
<wilsonjl3> oh hey
<wilsonjl3> nvm thats great
<David-A> wilsonjl3: the link BurningIsoHowto above have info for windows too. and a link to burning to usb, with info for windows too (but no pictures)
<wilsonjl3> eah thats awesome
<Ady_> Hi guys
<Ady_> I need to ask a question
<Ady_> The beauty of IRC..NO BLOODY responds, a full room of users but they just sit there like vegetables, it's like this everytime I go on a IRC server, absolute waste of time
<whiterice> haha wtf? Some people are so entitled it makes me sick
<whiterice> yeah Ady_ wherever you are- we are so useless because we dont sit around waiting for you
#xubuntu 2014-07-16
<David-A> Ady_: you said you need to ask a question, we all waited for your question, then you just left, and was angry
<whiterice> no kidding
<derek-g_> how to disable Ctrl+F1 -> Ctrl+F6 shortcuts that switch between virtual desktops?
<David-A> derek-g_: xmodmap -pke shows XF86_Switch_VT_<X> for the functions keys. maybe you can try remap them using xmodmap (not tested)
<derek-g_> David-A, but I thought Iw as able to unmap those previously from Settings menu -> keyboard?
<MetaCosm> How can I bind a keypress for "Always On Visible Desktop"
<xubuntu505> Hi
<baizon> hi xubuntu505
<xubuntu505> I tried to install Xubuntu last version on Samsung R55 with Centrino Duo T2300 and Nvidia Geforce Go 7600
<xubuntu505> Works fine, but I cannot change resolution to higher than 1024x768? Do I need another driver? Where to get from?
<baizon> xubuntu505: you need the nvidia drivers, sec ill post a link
<baizon> xubuntu505: ok, open software center
<baizon> and search for nvidia 331
<baizon> then install it
<baizon> or nvidia-current
<baizon> then you will get the latest one
<xubuntu505> Thanks- software center is part of xubuntu, II suppose?
<baizon> yes it is
<xubuntu505> Thank you very much, baizon! Have a nice day!
<baizon> you too
<ali1234> that's not how you're actually supposed to install it
<baizon> ali1234: i dont have an nvidia card :( i thought thats the easiest solution
<elfy> it is
<ali1234> you're supposed to open the settings and click additional drivers
<elfy> oh yea - no it isn't :p
<baizon> hehe
<elfy> sorry ali1234 :)
<baizon> forgot about that :D
<ali1234> will probably be fine though
<ali1234> it just installs a dkms package
<baizon> ist both doing the same?
<ali1234> i don't know 100%
<baizon> isnt*
<xubuntu505> getting confused...;-)
<xubuntu505> http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<xubuntu505> might that be a way?
<ali1234> NO DO NOT DO THAT
<xubuntu505> I found that I need 304.88 following the NVIDIA website and downloaded the Linux 32bit packkage
<ali1234> that will break your install sooner or later
<ali1234> what graphics card do you have?
<baizon> indeed
<baizon> nvidia 7600
<baizon> nvidia go 7600
<xubuntu505> NVIDIA go 7600
<ali1234> it needs the legacy driver?
<ali1234> i would install nvidia-304-updates from synaptic and then you should be able to select it in the additional drivers screen
<ali1234> no need for edgers ppa
<xubuntu505> well, I went to the NVIDIA site, searched for it and downloaded the Linux driver 32bit. Should be the right one as it is directly from NVIDIA, right?
<ali1234> but the rest of the steps are the same
<ali1234> no, do not install the one form nvidia, that will also mess up your system eventually
<Segger> hm
<ali1234> the one in the repos is packaged and tested and able to be updated
<baizon> xubuntu505: listen to ali1234
<Segger> speaking of nvidia drivers, I've been having a problem with my desktop where the nvidia driver doesn't seem to take up the entire display
<xubuntu505> ok, seems to be the more comfortable way than edgers ppa, thank you, I will try that
<baizon> i did something like this with my amd card, it broke everything
<baizon> Segger: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125575/edges-of-screen-cut-off-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Segger> still applies to 14.04?
<baizon> Segger: yes
<Segger> weeee
<ali1234> Segger: i've seen that happen but only with nouveau on very new hardware
<ali1234> but it could be caused by many things
<Segger> Oh snap there's overscan compensation in the settings? Why haven't I noticed that ):
<ali1234> are you using a CRT?
<Segger> I've got a spiffy new asus monitor
<Segger> 27" 1080p
<ali1234> then you should not need overscan compensation. something else is wrong
<Segger> oh okay
<Segger> Yeah, it's running at the correct resolution, but kinda shrunken overall.
<ali1234> try pressing the "auto" button on the monitor
<baizon> Segger: yeah had that bug once, wasted 2h to find a solution :/
<baizon> at least this bug applied to me
<Segger> My desktop as well as a miniITX media center i've been messing with has the same problem on that monitor
<ali1234> also, what type of monitor connection?
<Segger> HDMI
<xubuntu505> by, folks!
<Segger> bye
<ali1234> hmm... well, look for that auto config button. most monitors have one
<Segger> The media center thing uses fglrx and the desktop is the newer nvidia stuff
<Segger> Probably so, would be a real pain if I had to use it every time I switched between windows and xubuntu though
<Segger> another thing is that I have to unplug then re-plug my mouse in order for it to work correctly.
<ali1234> you could check the monitor menus in  windows and linux to get the exact modes it is using
<ali1234> they are probably different, causing the problem
<Segger> it's really weird, I can kinda right-click on the desktop and then it'll let me click on panels and stuff.
<Segger> Yeah, maybe
<Segger> I mean, they should just be running it at 1080p @ 60hz
<Segger> I dunno if there's some other mode or whatever associated with it
<ali1234> on HDMI the monitor should tell the OS what it wants
<Segger> Yeah I'll have to mess around with it some more
<Segger> 3am here, and i've got work tomorrow so i guess i'll screw with it tomorrow night
<Segger> thanks for the help, though
<Segger> Gonna pass out for now
<Segger> night
<peyam> elfy, Are you there?
<peyam> elfy, you had a solution for the issue of black screen efter resuming from suspend. I can't find it. Do you possibly have any link to that?
<wilsonjl3> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wilsonjl3> is there a way to put xubuntu 14.04 onto a usb?
<wilsonjl3> and then install it onto the comp.?
<ObrienDave> unetbootin
<ObrienDave> tuxboot
<ObrienDave> startup disk creator
<ObrienDave> i've had better luck burning ISO to DVD
<wilsonjl3> ok but how do i put it onto the usb from windows 7? i tried the dvd but kept getting an error message
<esph> dd :D
<esph> Oh, from Windows
<esph> unetbootin runs on Windows
<ObrienDave> you did NOT ask about Windows programs ;P
<wilsonjl3> ahaha sorry
<wilsonjl3> i have infraburner
<wilsonjl3> would that work?
<ObrienDave> for DVD, yes
<ObrienDave> not sure about USB
<wilsonjl3> how big does the dvd need to be?
<wilsonjl3> would 4.5 gb work?
<esph> wilsonjl3: I'd just go with USB, personally.
<ObrienDave> yes, the ISO is less than 1GB at the moment
<wilsonjl3> ok awesome
<wilsonjl3> idk how to put it on a usb Esph
<ObrienDave> unetbootin for WINDOWS ;P
<wilsonjl3> oh
<ObrienDave> snarky windows reference there :)
<wilsonjl3> heh i noticed :P
<wilsonjl3> is it easy to put it onto a usb using that or should i stay and ask for help here? :3
<ObrienDave> it's easy. very easy. install unetbootin, run, at bottom select ISO file and USB drive. very easy
<Unit193> I tend to like Linux Live USB creator for Windows, tends to do a better job than unetbookin.
<ObrienDave> oh, ADD persistance so the USB can be used as a stand-alone-system also
<wilsonjl3> do i check the diskimage option?
<ObrienDave> yes, you don't need to D/L the ISO twice :)
<ObrienDave> and Unit193 has another option for you
<wilsonjl3> how do i add persistance?
<ObrienDave> at the bottom of the unetbootin screen
<wilsonjl3> and thanks unit but i already downloaded this one :P will it screw up if i use unetbootin?
<ObrienDave> i've had trouble with unetbootin on occasion
<wilsonjl3> do i add 1 mb or how much? its a 4gb usb
<Unit193> Shouldn't, just personal preference as to which tool to use.
<wilsonjl3> okay
<ObrienDave> i think the unet limit is 1GB
<wilsonjl3> so. 1 gb for the preserving thing?
<ObrienDave> if you like, yes
<wilsonjl3> thats 1000 mb right?
<ObrienDave> yes
<wilsonjl3> sorry for all the questions :3
<wilsonjl3> is there a place to check if i did it right?
<wilsonjl3> or do i just throw it in the comp and see if it screws up?
<ObrienDave> persistance retains settings, documents, etc... makes the USB stand-alone.
<ObrienDave> umm, your BIOS will boot a USB drive, yes?
<wilsonjl3> (btw the comp is completely cleared, no OS or anything on it, thats why im checking)
<wilsonjl3> yes it will
<wilsonjl3> do i use bios or legacy setting?
<ObrienDave> depends on your comp.
<wilsonjl3> acer aspire
<wilsonjl3> bought last august new
<ObrienDave> i wouldn't know about that comp, sorry
<wilsonjl3> aha no problem, cant harm it if it dosnt work, right?
<ObrienDave> nope, since there's nothing on the HDD, no worries
<wilsonjl3> awesome :)
<wilsonjl3> thanks for all the help guys
<wilsonjl3> im just waiting for it to download right now
<ObrienDave> the installer gives you the option to "try" or "install". just try it for now
<ObrienDave> you can install from the desktop after it gets going
<kristin> hi! I've installed xubuntu few days ago, after trying ubuntu 14.04 and lubuntu 14.04 and in these instalations including xubuntu now, I have same problem. When loading I get a message on top of the screen saying "Support for cores revisions 0x17 and 0X18 disabled by module paron allsupport=0. Try allsupport=1. Does anyone know what it can be related to and what can be done?
<ObrienDave> brb
<wilsonjl3> ok Dave i will
<knome> kristin, sounds like a kernel parameter
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, that makes sure the USB works before you install to your HDD
<wilsonjl3> ohh okay
<wilsonjl3> makes sense
<kristin> <knome> what should I do with this kernel parameter?:) I'm quite slow with this..
<kristin> knome are you still there?
<ObrienDave> wow, main channel having a spam fest LOL
<kristin> hi! I've installed xubuntu few days ago, after trying ubuntu 14.04 and lubuntu 14.04 and in these instalations including xubuntu now, I have same problem. When loading I get a message on top of the screen saying "Support for cores revisions 0x17 and 0X18 disabled by module paron allsupport=0. Try allsupport=1. Does anyone know what it can be related to and what can be done?
<wilsonjl3> so i selected xubuntu on that drop down thing. what do i pick for the second one? 14.04 live, 14.04 hd media(x64), or 14.04 net install(x64)
<wilsonjl3> in UNetbootin
<knome> kristin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter goes through it
<kristin> someone suggested its kernel parameter. What can I do about it?
<kristin> oh, thank you
<kristin> !
<kristin> i'll try that, knome
<wilsonjl3> is there a way to see if the files are all good before putting it on the usb?
<ObrienDave> just check the ISO with the MD5 hash. if it matches, all is good
<wilsonjl3> how do i do that
<ObrienDave> no sure under windows ;P
<ObrienDave> *not
<wilsonjl3> idk what md5 hash is :P
<elfy> 2 secs I'll grab link
<wilsonjl3> aha ok
<ObrienDave> it's a checksum for the ISO data
<wilsonjl3> oh, thanks elfy :D
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<ObrienDave> which iso did you d/l?
<wilsonjl3> xubuntu 14.04
<wilsonjl3> a torrent someone here gave me the link too(cant remember who)
<ObrienDave> i386? x64?
<wilsonjl3> x64 i think
<ObrienDave> makes a difference
<wilsonjl3> ya 64
<ObrienDave> k, sec
<ObrienDave> ae446659057ee49e57773bf446398856    xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ObrienDave> your checksum MUST match this value
<wilsonjl3> checksum?
<ObrienDave> md5 checksum
<wilsonjl3> aha its still downloading
<wilsonjl3> slow internet here
<ObrienDave> that number is known as a checksum or MD5 hash
<wilsonjl3> okay, is there a way to check it without downloading that program elfy sent me the link too?
<ObrienDave> not in windows ;P
<wilsonjl3> aha okay
<ObrienDave> that i know of
<wilsonjl3> can i put a system recovery tools iso onto the same flash drive with it or would that mess stuff up?
<wilsonjl3> actually nevermind
<ObrienDave> i would not recommend doing that
<wilsonjl3> yeah
<ObrienDave> you can but that involves dual booting on the USB with GRUB or something along that line
<wilsonjl3> yeah too complicated, ill stick with this
<ObrienDave> it's much easier to have several USBs for various utilities. i have a few for Parted Magic, TAILS, Xubuntu, and so on
<kristin> so you think I should add this 'foo=bar' parameter?
<wilsonjl3> parted magic?
<wilsonjl3> oh nvm
<wilsonjl3> thats for partitioning and stuff like that, isnt it?
<ObrienDave> http://partedmagic.com/ yes and simple recovery
<wilsonjl3> okay
<wilsonjl3> so is tails used with another system or is it its own system all together
<David-A> wilsonjl3: if you download the .iso using bittorren, the torren itself has checksums in it. so the file will be correct PROVIDED you got the torrent from a legal place.
<wilsonjl3> someone here suggested it so i think it probably is
<wilsonjl3> maybe
<knomt> Trying quasseldroid on m'y Android tablet, running quassel-core on xubuntu. It's great being able to do irc on the go and not worry about de/reconnections...
<wilsonjl3> can teamviewer be used on xubuntu?
<knomt> If it's me you're asking, I have no idea, but I just looked it up and I'd also be interested to know.
<wilsonjl3> i use it quite a bit, its an awesome software/app
<David-A> wilsonjl3: the web site says so, have not tried it: http://www.teamviewer.com/sv/download/linux.aspx
<wilsonjl3> awesome, thnks david :)
<wilsonjl3> you speak swedish?
<knomt> But I bet it consumes a lot of bandwidth, so if you wanna do catch up on irc using mobile data, running a quassel core seems way more efficient
<esph> kristin: since no one seems to be answering you, 'foo' and 'bar' are words used as dummy/example parameters in the unix world. Looks like you need to add 'allsupport=1' in the same manner that that article says to add 'foo=bar', if you see what I mean.
<wilsonjl3> yeah but i use teamviewer to help people with a MUD game i like to play
<wilsonjl3> :P
<knomt> Well in that case.. ;)
<wilsonjl3> hehe yep
<David-A> wilsonjl3: there are Vinagre and Remmina remote desktop programs in the software repository (software center), and probably others
<wilsonjl3> do the people im helping need to have the programs too?
<wilsonjl3> cuz most of them use windows and mac
<esph> While we're listing programs that allow screen sharing, skype also does screen sharing if you have that.
<David-A> wilsonjl3: they must have a program using the same protocol, not necessarely the same program. in the programs you can choose what protocol to use.
<wilsonjl3> aha yes i do, i used skype once, but i cant made changes to their desktop in skype ;)
<wilsonjl3> oh okay
<David-A> wilsonjl3: if they have X11 (linux or unix) you dont need any fancy program, except ssh, to run programs on their computer but with their gui on your computer.
<wilsonjl3> yeah, but most people that use linux-based OS already know how to do their own coding and stuff so they dont need me to help them with the stuff they are trying to do in the game
<David-A> wilsonjl3: (ssh) (then it is not "collaboration" because you are the only user of that gui.)
<wilsonjl3> okay
<Segger> I'm actually using X11 forwarding from my server to run xchat on my windows machine
<Segger> When I get back to work im probably gonna remote into my desktop using LogMeIn Rescue
<Segger> *is on break*
<wilsonjl3> i just use teamviewer to do that :P it has a mobile app too hehe
<Segger> my job requires me to login to customer computers with logmein rescue so might as well use it for me
<wilsonjl3> what do you do?
<wilsonjl3> on UNetbootin do i check the distribution option?
<ObrienDave> no, at the bottom you can select which ISO to use
<wilsonjl3> ah okay
<wilsonjl3> extracting and copying now :)
<ObrienDave> cool
<wilsonjl3> i rly hope this works, comp has been down for 3 or 4 days and it sucks
<ObrienDave> it should, we'll get it working.
<wilsonjl3> :) thank you for all the help
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<wilsonjl3> does anyone here know anything about samsung galaxy tab 3 tablets? :3 i just got one and it keeps updating, its on update 4 or 5 now
<ObrienDave> i have a samsung galaxy S4. there have been several updates since i bought mine. not 100% sure about the tab3
<ObrienDave> check with xda-developers
<ObrienDave> http://www.xda-developers.com/
<wilsonjl3> okay, it just keeps updtating one after the other, i'll do that though, thank you (probably just needs all the updates hehe
<ObrienDave> probably
<wilsonjl3> i think that was the last one, actualy
<wilsonjl3> yep it was, im gonna go try the usb now, back in a bit
<ObrienDave> ok
<arpad2> hello
<wilsonjl3> ok i think it worked
<arpad2> xubuntu can't find the wi fi printer , is there any idea what to do ? thank you ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/7805860/
<wilsonjl3> ok so i think it worked
<wilsonjl3> should i try installing?
<ObrienDave> cool, you should have a Xubuntu desktop
<wilsonjl3> yeah
<wilsonjl3> there is an install xubuntu thing to do
<ObrienDave> ok, go ahead and install from the desktop icon
<wilsonjl3> do i need to get an antivirus for it?
<wilsonjl3> and ok
<ObrienDave> not yet on the AV
<wilsonjl3> av?
<ObrienDave> Anti Virus ;P
<wilsonjl3> ohh aha ok
<David-A> wilsonjl3: normally you do not install antivirus and firewall
<David-A> wilsonjl3: just have fun
<ObrienDave> don;t worry about things yet. let's get you through the install first ;)
<David-A> wilsonjl3: later, if you install servers, for ftp or http or ssh, you may configure a firewall to feel a little more safe.
<ObrienDave> when it asks you for input, ask here BEFORE doing anything please
<wilsonjl3> ok im at the wireless internet screen, its not letting me put the password in though, says it dosnt need one then wont let me hit continue when i get it in
<ObrienDave> do you have a hard wire connection?
<wilsonjl3> i could go try one, would that be better?
<ObrienDave> can you connect cable to router?
<wilsonjl3> yes i can
<ObrienDave> please do
<wilsonjl3> ok one sec, modem is downstairs
<ObrienDave> k
<wilsonjl3> ok done
<ObrienDave> ok, get that connection working and continue
<wilsonjl3> should i check the "download updates while installing" and the "install this third party software" options?
<wilsonjl3> ya i did
<ObrienDave> ok, you can do both, i like to wait on the updates until later
<ObrienDave> yes, do install third party
<wilsonjl3> okay :)
<wilsonjl3> so if im just using this for FB and mud games and that stuff i dont need an AV?
<wilsonjl3> (its loading the next step right now)
<ObrienDave> we'll get to that later ;P
<esph> How can I diagnose the problem a laptop internal microphone not working at all? In pavucontrol, the little monitor bar under the mic in question shows zero response to clapping, snapping, etc.
<wilsonjl3> aha okay :3
<esph> the problem of*
<ObrienDave> esph, make sure mic level is not off or muted first
<esph> ObrienDave: in alsamixer? I tried putting up the mic levels and mic boost levels, but no response.
<ObrienDave> what does alsamixer show for the mic numbers?
<wilsonjl3> ok, erase disk and install xubuntu, encrypt new xubuntu for security, use lvm with new xubuntu installation and then there is a line to seperate this from the other ones: something else
<esph> mic numbers?
<ObrienDave> esph, 0, 100, etc
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, erase and install, encrypt if you like, i don't recommend it
<wilsonjl3> what about lvm?
<ObrienDave> not sure, anyone?
<esph> ObrienDave: you mean the mic levels? Like I said, I tried putting them up (so like 100). It made zero difference.
<wilsonjl3> it says it allows taking snapshots and easier partition resizing
<ObrienDave> how big is your drive?
<wilsonjl3> mine?
<ObrienDave> yes
<wilsonjl3> i have a bit over 600 gb, maybe more(cant remember exactly)
<ObrienDave> esph, something is preventing it from working, not sure
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, ok, lvm if you like
<wilsonjl3> esph maybe it overheated and a mic wire got unsoldered?
<esph> wilsonjl3: nah, new computer.
<wilsonjl3> okay :)
<wilsonjl3> do you have the software for the mic installed?
<wilsonjl3> nvm, its a new comp. should come with it
<esph> wilsonjl3: remember, this is linux :)
<esph> Like I said, it's the internal mic as well.
<wilsonjl3> lol i never used linux before today, im used to windows stuffs :3
<ObrienDave> esph, have you tried an external mic?
<esph> ObrienDave: no, but I'll do that now.
<esph> ObrienDave: my USB mic works fine, but then again it is its own soundcard.
<esph> don't have another to test with.
<ObrienDave> you can plug headphones into the mic jack and they will work as very UNsensitive microphones
<wilsonjl3> dave, im at a keyboard layout thing, it says language, has a list of languages and a detect keyboard layout button
<wilsonjl3> do i hit the button?
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, if you're comfortable with the default english settings, yes
<wilsonjl3> okay
<ObrienDave> and keyboard layout
<wilsonjl3> asking who i am :P what is my name, dave?
<ObrienDave> LOL whatever you like ;P
<wilsonjl3> ;P
<wilsonjl3> i am spock
<wilsonjl3> installing now
<wilsonjl3> wait
<wilsonjl3> does chrome work on xubuntu?
<wilsonjl3> and skype?
<ObrienDave> yes to both
<wilsonjl3> ok, whats the default browser?
<ObrienDave> firefox
<wilsonjl3> ew
<esph> firefox >> chrome, but only due to plugins.
<wilsonjl3> haha can i download chrome without it affecting the install
<wilsonjl3> i prefer chrome, alot more idiot(me!) proof :P
<ObrienDave> we can, later. let's get through this one step at a time ;P
<wilsonjl3> okay
<wilsonjl3> ill brb, gonna go get a drink
<ObrienDave> ok, bathroom break for me
<wilsonjl3> its retrieving files now
<ObrienDave> it'll be a while, depending on your connection speed
<wilsonjl3> yeah its downloading languge packs, and my connection kinda sucks, im gonna plug this in, can i come on here on that comp.? i stole my roomie's laptop and he wants it back
<wilsonjl3> is Hedge here?
<wilsonjl3> configing hardware now :P
<wilsonjl3> :D*
<wilsonjl3> so happy. thought i was gonna have to get a new comp
<ObrienDave> back
<wilsonjl3> `wb
<ObrienDave> you should have Xchat in the internet folder
<wilsonjl3> uhm
<wilsonjl3> where is that
<ObrienDave> applications Menu, internet, Xchat
<ObrienDave> top left corner
<wilsonjl3> ohhhhh
<wilsonjl3> awesome :3
<wilsonjl3> do i just hit ubuntu servers?
<ObrienDave> for xchat? freenode
<wilsonjl3> okay
<wilsonjl3> uhm i dont think it worked
<ObrienDave> this channel is on freenode
<wilsonjl3> oh this window didnt pop up last time
<wilsonjl3Laptop> yay
<ObrienDave> welcome wilsonjl3Laptop \o/
<wilsonjl3Laptop> aha thanks
<wilsonjl3Laptop> ok so its downloading packages now
<wilsonjl3Laptop> almost done
<ObrienDave> ok, next step is to reboot into your new system, make sure you remove USB first ;P
<wilsonjl3Laptop> ok its still downloading
<ObrienDave> not a problem
<wilsonjl3Laptop> how do i make windows smaller?
<wilsonjl3Laptop> nvm, top right corner,
<wilsonjl3Laptop> aha this is gonna take some getting used too
<ObrienDave> just like windows, look for the window icons top right
<ObrienDave> naw, easy peasy
<ObrienDave> for now, keep it like it is. you can customize it later
<Windbag> Hey guys, I've enabled accessibility options, I get some text under it telling me I need to log out, nothing loads, I get the same message - Am I missing packages?
<ObrienDave> not sure on that
<wilsonjl3Laptop> lol i had windows customized, i had the bar thats normally along the bottom moved to the left side and it would be hidden unless i moved my mouse over it and a buncha other stuff like that :P
<Windbag> I've even rebooted :p
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3Laptop, not sure about left or right but you can do top/bottom and auto hide
<wilsonjl3Laptop> nah, in windows its alot bigger, 2 or 3x the size, thats why i hid it
<wilsonjl3Laptop> is photoshop cc compatible with Xubuntu?
<knome> no
<ObrienDave> not that i know of
<wilsonjl3Laptop> awww
<wilsonjl3Laptop> okay
<wilsonjl3Laptop> ok gotta restart, brb
<ObrienDave> but, you can probably get it to work under WINE or use GIMP for image processing
<wilsonjl3> hey im back
<wilsonjl3> its downloading updates right now
<David-A> :)
<wilsonjl3> what else needs to be done??
<ObrienDave> \o/
<wilsonjl3> \o/
<ObrienDave> WAIT for it to finish
<wilsonjl3> lol okayyyy
<wilsonjl3> oh btw im an impatient person
<wilsonjl3> incase you havent noticed
<wilsonjl3> :P
<David-A> you don't say?
<wilsonjl3> ahahaha
<ObrienDave> MOST important to do things one step at a time ;P yes WE noticed LOL
<wilsonjl3> hehe okay ill wait
<wilsonjl3> any useful linux-android apps i should have on my phone? :3
<xangua> when did #xubuntu become #android¿
<wilsonjl3> is there a #android?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> they aren't very helpful though
<wilsonjl3> oh
<wilsonjl3> is it possible to take xubuntu off of the usb drive now?
<ObrienDave> yes, just format the drive
<ObrienDave> make sure you select the USB drive and not your HD lol
<wilsonjl3> ahaha i would cry
<wilsonjl3> having to do all that again
<wilsonjl3> its about 1/3 of the way done these updates though
<ObrienDave> 2nd time is easier ;P
<wilsonjl3> and just as fun as the first time :P
<ObrienDave> wait until you bork it and have to redo everything LOL
<wilsonjl3> bork?
<wilsonjl3> wouldnt let me skip the firefox update :P
<ObrienDave> nope, not to worry, you have plenty of HD space, we'll get there
<wilsonjl3> ya its actualy 800 gb :3
<wilsonjl3> not 600
<David-A> wilsonjl3: (if you have several usb sticks, keep the live system on this one, for maintenance and rescue operations, if you want.) (or to demonstrate xubuntu to so called friends on their computers)
 * ObrienDave has 1.5TB in lappy ;P
<wilsonjl3> so called friends?
<wilsonjl3> and aha nice!
<wilsonjl3> and the only reason i have to take it of is cuz i didnt have an extra one so i borrowed it
<David-A> wilsonjl3: yes, depending on their computer interest, demonstrating linux can change where on the friendness scale you are
<ObrienDave> rofl so true
<wilsonjl3> and when i accidentaly fry their data cuz idk what im doing it will drop me off it, right? :P
<David-A> :)
<ObrienDave> pretty much, yes :P
<wilsonjl3> aha thought so
<wilsonjl3> but i know how to do it now, so thats good
<ObrienDave> but that's why you keep the USB, it is self-contained
<ObrienDave> you could remove their HD and still run from the USB
<wilsonjl3> my uncle dual-boots with xubuntu. i just remembered that, and yeah, im gonna get a new usb and make a cop, the one im using right now is an angry birds green pig :P
<wilsonjl3> copy, also
<ObrienDave> cute
<wilsonjl3> ya till you realize the usb part goes into the pig's butt when its not being used :P
<ObrienDave> don't show my wife, she'll steal it
<wilsonjl3> aha  dont think i have to worry about that
<ObrienDave> you don't know my wife LOL
<ObrienDave> my wife could sell ice to an eskimo inside of an igloo during a blizzard
<wilsonjl3> ahaha
<wilsonjl3> well the ice is for fresh water of course
<ObrienDave> salt water does not freeze
<ObrienDave> icebergs are fresh water ;P
<wilsonjl3> aha they dont know that
<wilsonjl3> ;P
<wilsonjl3> or she could convince them it isnt
<ObrienDave> she can argue either way then turn it it around and convince them the other is correct
<ObrienDave> she give me a headache all of the time ;P
<wilsonjl3> ahaha mine is just stubborn
<ObrienDave> sheesh mine too
<wilsonjl3> will yours give you the silent treatment for a week because you refused to stay at her cranky old  whiny mothers house?
<ObrienDave> LOL try getting mad at me for something that happened 15 years ago
<ObrienDave> it's like, what?
<wilsonjl3> ahaha seriosuly?
<ObrienDave> i have a great sense of humor and tell terrific jokes but i NEVER kid ;P
<ObrienDave> oh, wait, did i say that? ;P
<wilsonjl3> what was it you did?
<wilsonjl3> or is it not something you want people knowing/
<ObrienDave> i don't remember, i'm old
<wilsonjl3> you seem pretty cool for an old guy :p
<ObrienDave> clean living LOL
<ObrienDave> yea, right ;P
<wilsonjl3> haha well im 19, and i think so
<ObrienDave> getting old is inevitable, immaturity is forever ;P
<ObrienDave> oh geez, 19 was almost 40 years ago LOL
<wilsonjl3> aha you're 68?
<ObrienDave> 57
<wilsonjl3> lol not "almost"
<ObrienDave> 19+40=59 not 69 ;P
<wilsonjl3> oh
<wilsonjl3> and thats how tired i am :P
<ObrienDave> my wife would have said 69 anyway LOL ;P
<ObrienDave> smoke break. brb
<wilsonjl3> haha awesome wife
<wilsonjl3> np
<wilsonjl3> skype can be used on linux, right?
<wilsonjl3> xubuntu*
<Unit193> I have for a bit, so I hope so. ;)
<Unit193> !info skype-bin partner
<wilsonjl3> heh okay good
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 16612 kB, installed size 38380 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wilsonjl3> uh...
<wilsonjl3> ohhh
#xubuntu 2014-07-17
<wilsonjl3> ok gotta restart for these updates, brb
<wilsonjl3> i'm back
<ObrienDave> wb
<wilsonjl3> ok, Dave, what do i do now?
<wilsonjl3> do you mind if i ca askedll you Dave? just realized i never
<ObrienDave> well, what would you like to do next?
<wilsonjl3> call you dave? just realized i never asked*
<ObrienDave> dave is fine, just don't call me late for dinner ;P
<wilsonjl3> uhm...i need skype and Chrome
<ObrienDave> ok, open a terminal copy and paste => sudo apt-get install skype
<ObrienDave> or open Software Center and search for skype
<wilsonjl3> oh thats cool
<ObrienDave> you'll have to enter your password either way
<wilsonjl3> but it cant find skype :/
<wilsonjl3> yeah
<ObrienDave> hang on
<wilsonjl3> okay :)
<wilsonjl3> i downloaded chrome off of mozilla for Xubuntu/linux, is that ok?
<ObrienDave> ok, open a terminal copy and paste => sudo apt-get install skype-bin
<wilsonjl3> or should i have done the software centre
<David-A> wilsonjl3: it may work, but better use the software center
<wilsonjl3> can't find that either :/
<ObrienDave> yes, lets go through Software Center for now. easier on the noobies ;P
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<wilsonjl3> ok so what do i do with the chrome i just downloaded?
<ObrienDave> nothing yet ;P
<wilsonjl3> lol ok
<wilsonjl3> i'll just try the software centre
<David-A> wilsonjl3: if you find chrome in software center, then ignore the file you downloaded.
<wilsonjl3> okay
<ObrienDave> you still need to add the canonical partner repo to find the package
<wilsonjl3> how do i do that? O.o
<wilsonjl3> idek what that is tbh
<wilsonjl3> no, google chrome isnt there
<wilsonjl3> neither is skype
<ObrienDave> Unit193 sent you the instructions. read up ^^
<wilsonjl3> ok, i saw that, but what do i do? i dunno what a canonical partner is, or what a repo is
<David-A> wilsonjl3: it is also possible to add partner repo with the gui. do you have "software sources" in the systems menu or in a menu in software center?
<ObrienDave> repo is short for repository
<wilsonjl3> no i don't David-A
<ObrienDave> canonical is responsible for Ubuntu and its "flavors" Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, etc
<wilsonjl3> so...i put skype's Partner in where it says partner?
<wilsonjl3> ugh so confused
<ObrienDave> no, copy and paste the command including sudo from the ubottu instruction into your terminal
<wilsonjl3> oh
<ObrienDave> you've only been at this a few minutes, relax. you'll learn
<ObrienDave> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<wilsonjl3> how do i copy in xubuntu? :p
<ObrienDave> ctrl-c and paste ctrl-v just like windows
<wilsonjl3> not letting me paste into the terminal
<wilsonjl3> just gonna type it out
<ObrienDave> right click near the prompt
<wilsonjl3> ohhh
<wilsonjl3> ok what did it do/
<ObrienDave> that command added the repo to your sources list, now, MOST important....
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> ALWAYS run update after adding repos
<ObrienDave> when that's done....
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install skype-bin
<wilsonjl3> sorry im back
<ObrienDave> LOL what happened?
<wilsonjl3> lost conection after i asked that
<ObrienDave> ah
<ObrienDave> ok, from the top...
<ObrienDave> that command added the repo to your sources list, now, MOST important....
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> ALWAYS run update after adding repos
<ObrienDave> when that's done....
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install skype-bin
<David-A> wilsonjl3: ... or search for skype in software center
<ObrienDave> ^^^
<David-A> wilsonjl3: (sorry, I am repeating myself)
<wilsonjl3> i did david-a :P
<wilsonjl3> and ok Dave
<wilsonjl3> ugh more updates
<wilsonjl3> and i tried switching to wireless :P didnt work
<ObrienDave> no, that's just the update list
<wilsonjl3> oh okay
<wilsonjl3> yeah its done now
<wilsonjl3> ok installing skype now
<ObrienDave> cool
<ObrienDave> now, we'll have to go through this for chrome also when this is done LOL you ready?
<wilsonjl3> this is pretty cool
<wilsonjl3> yep
<wilsonjl3> its still downloading/installing
<wilsonjl3> should i delete the chrome thing i downloaded?
<ObrienDave> not to worry, patience :)
<ObrienDave> probably not, what is the extension of the file? if it's .deb no worries
<wilsonjl3> yep it is
<wilsonjl3> ill brb while this downloads
<ObrienDave> those can be installed through software center directly
<ObrienDave> k
<wilsonjl3> im back
<ObrienDave> k
<wilsonjl3> what can be through software centre?
<ObrienDave> the .deb file
<wilsonjl3> oh
<wilsonjl3> ok
<ObrienDave> so, skype done?
<wilsonjl3> 92%
<wilsonjl3> close
<ObrienDave> ok, wait
<wilsonjl3> 95%
<ObrienDave> ok, wait until the prompt shows in term
<wilsonjl3> in term?
<ObrienDave> terminal
<wilsonjl3> ah
<wilsonjl3> unpacking stuffs now
<ObrienDave> excellent, *taps fingers*
<wilsonjl3> *fidgets impatiently*
<wilsonjl3> so what type of "coding" does this use? not LUA, right?
<ObrienDave> not sure
<wilsonjl3> ok its done
<wilsonjl3> ok no problem
<ObrienDave> ok, find the chrome .deb file, right click it, "open in software center"
<wilsonjl3> okay, im here
<ObrienDave> ok, find the chrome .deb file, right click it, "open in software center"
<wilsonjl3> just hit install?
 * David-A wonders, isn't chrome in the repos?
<ObrienDave> could be
<wilsonjl3> oh its installing automatically
<ObrienDave> cool
<wilsonjl3> ahaha so i backed up my pics and stuff before all this but i forgot my music and documents :P
<wilsonjl3> so dumb
<David-A> wilsonjl3: do you mean you have lost your documents? and still laughing?
<wilsonjl3> yes i have and i am, wh?y
<David-A> wish I were you
<ObrienDave> most of us would be throwing things
<wilsonjl3> stuff can be replaced
<wilsonjl3> haha well i dont have too much on my comp. im a carpenter and electrician so i dont rly need this for anything important or job-related
<David-A> (not that I have lost any files, but some day it may happen. then I would like to be you)
<wilsonjl3> back everything up then? use an extra hard drive or something from an old comp?
<ObrienDave> yup, i use Grsync for file-type backups to external 3TB USB drive
<wilsonjl3> ok, i got chrome and skype installed
<ObrienDave> I have another 3TB USB to back that one up
<wilsonjl3> 3tb usb?
<ObrienDave> yup
<wilsonjl3> didnt even know they had usb that big
<ObrienDave> Western Digital MyBook 3TB
<ObrienDave> USB up to 4TB on one drive
<ObrienDave> 8TB on 2 drives
<wilsonjl3> wow
<wilsonjl3> thats insane storage
<wilsonjl3> Dave, how do i get it to let me connect wirelessly?
<ObrienDave> you shoud meet one of the guys on #ubuntu-offtopic he has 36TB
<wilsonjl3> O.o
<wilsonjl3> for what?
<wilsonjl3> holy crap
<ObrienDave> danged  if i know LOL
<ObrienDave> anyway, you'll need the router key
<wilsonjl3> lol thats insane storage
<wilsonjl3> t
<wilsonjl3> i have that
<wilsonjl3> and its long as a wet sunday
<ObrienDave> ok, click the icon top right looks like radar waves (i think) lol
<wilsonjl3> an arrow pointing up and one pointing down?
<ObrienDave> do you see your router SSID? (name)
<wilsonjl3> yeah
<wilsonjl3> but there is a lil arrow and i have two options?
<ObrienDave> click router name and enter key when prompted
<wilsonjl3> the connect button is dark, i cant click it
<wilsonjl3> oh i had a o instad of 0,
<ObrienDave> LOL that makes a difference ;P
<ObrienDave> it will be a hexadecimal number
<ObrienDave> the key
<wilsonjl3> ok i think im wireless now
<wilsonjl3> yep i am :)
<wilsonjl3> you there?
<wilsonjl3> maybe i am disconnected...
<ObrienDave> am here
<ObrienDave> ok, disconnect your wired connection and see if it works
<wilsonjl3> is it working?
<wilsonjl3> i dont think its working
<ObrienDave> yes
<wilsonjl3> im not getting anything till i plug it back in
<ObrienDave> hmmm, check the connection icon again and see if "enable wi-fi" is checked
<wilsonjl3> yep it is
<ObrienDave> is your wi-fi adapter switch on? mine has its own switch
<wilsonjl3> yeah im using it on my phone right now
<ObrienDave> umm, what do you n=mean?
<ObrienDave> *mean?
<wilsonjl3> oh!
<wilsonjl3> yeah its on
<wilsonjl3> thought you were wonderine modem was on :Pg if th
<wilsonjl3> thought you were wondering if the modem was on*
<ObrienDave> no, your wi-fi switch on the computer ;P
<wilsonjl3> is there a way to turn off the clicking when i touch the trackpad?
<ObrienDave> umm, somewhere in sound settings i assume
<wilsonjl3> no
<wilsonjl3> when i touch the trackpad its like when i leftclick a mouse
<ObrienDave> hmm, not sure, are you using both mouse and trackpad?
<wilsonjl3> no just trackpad
<wilsonjl3> found it
<ObrienDave> ok, i don;t know where click sound is coming from. you sure you're not hitting a left button?
<wilsonjl3> no its not a sound :P
<wilsonjl3> i meant it was actualy clicking
<wilsonjl3> selecting stuff
<wilsonjl3> left-clicking
<ObrienDave> gotcha
<wilsonjl3> :P
<ObrienDave> i hate track pads, mine is disabled
<ObrienDave> brb
<wilsonjl3> ok
<wilsonjl3> xubuntu is fast
<ObrienDave> ok, next?
<wilsonjl3> uhm...
<wilsonjl3> i dunno, what else would i need?
<ObrienDave> oh i suggest going to software center and installing synaptic package manager
<ObrienDave> most everything you need for now is available in software center. explore that for a while
<wilsonjl3> okay, what is it?
<wilsonjl3> okay i will
<ObrienDave> synaptic is just another way of installing packages
<David-A> wilsonjl3: there are many ways to install a package from the repos. 1) the software center, 2) apt-get in the terminal, and 3) synaptic
<ObrienDave> like any OS there are multiple way of accomplishing the same thing
<ObrienDave> *ways
<wilsonjl3> mmkay
<ObrienDave> i actually like Gdebi for .deb files
<ObrienDave> oh, may i recommend HexChat instead of Xchat. it's newer and well maintained.
<wilsonjl3> okay :)
<ObrienDave> Deluge for torrents
<ObrienDave> LibreOffice for a free office suite
<wilsonjl3> office suite?
<ObrienDave> word, excel, powerpoint, no outlook
<wilsonjl3> oh ok
<ObrienDave> LibreOffice reads and writes M$ Office files
<Unit193> Thunderbird with addons, or Evo without addons can be like outlook.
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> Thunderbird is the default Email client
<wilsonjl3> i use outlook for emails...
<wilsonjl3> is there a way to set that up?
<ObrienDave> not directly but there are many Email programs that are like outlook
<wilsonjl3> ok
<David-A> wilsonjl3: Unit193 gave 2 examples of email programs 3 minutes ago
<wilsonjl3> yes
<wilsonjl3> but i was wondering if i could use outlook as is
<ObrienDave> actually OpenOffice Calc was the first spreadsheet to support more than 1,000,000 rows
<ObrienDave> not sure if it will run under WINE
<Unit193> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Unit193> I'd recommend native, but nevertheless.
<ObrienDave> always better to go with a native app. WINE as a last resort
<wilsonjl3> okay
<wilsonjl3> i gotta go, need to sleep, work in the morning.
<ObrienDave> ok, well, welcome to the wonderful world of Linux, please ask anytime you have questions ;))
<David-A> wilsonjl3: for email, wordprocessing, everything else, try the programs that exist in the software center (the repos), don't think you must use exactly the same programs you have used in windows
<wilsonjl3> aha okay, thank you guys for all the help :D you guys are awesome
<ObrienDave> we try ;P
<wilsonjl3> and okay, i will david-a
<nikolam> How come every time I make/add new program item in xfce menu, icon does not appear in menu? (I use .png icon image from program)
<baizon> nikolam: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Vector_Graphics
<nikolam> I also can not run xfce4-appfinder at all anymore (e.g.Alt+F2 does not opens, it was 13.10 updated to 14.04, 64bit)
<nikolam> also issuing sudo, I get: "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory"
<nikolam> and I borked network configuration somehow even before 14.04 update, so LAN adapter does not share internet connection untill i click on it.
<nikolam> also xfce indicator applet is crashing for me.
<nikolam> I think i beter reinstall again 14.04
<nikolam> yeah baizon , but applications only provide .png icons Huh, maybe .png is not supported in xfce?
<nikolam> I could swear .png icons were working before in xfce
<Unit193> nikolam: They do.
<nikolam> well not for me, on 14.04 updated from 13.10
<nikolam> like everything is saying to me "you should reinstall, 13.10 update was broken"
<Unit193> nikolam: Is it full path or single file?  And, is the desktop file correctly pointing to it if full path?  You do seem to have a few strange issues, yes.
<james0r>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-24-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3110M CPU @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.7GB, 86.0% free ** Disk: Total: 261.5GB, 89.1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 1d 17h 20m 21
<james0r> s **
<james0r> sorry for that.
<xubuntu542> could anybody help with my laptop fan speed management? i have tried lm-sensors and fancontrol. fancontrol says that there are no pwm-capable sensors. bios has just a one option about fan (fan always on when AC on) and this option is turned off. i have read a lot of forums for 2 weeks but i still can't solve this problem. i have hp4510s and xubuntu_x64
<Noskcaj> xubuntu542, Maybe something in the biod, but PWM is normally needed for fan contorl
<Noskcaj> *control
<xubuntu542> bios settings have just one option about fan and this option is turned off as i mentioned earlier...
<jawwwer> Hi all. How do I create a hotspot for my mobile phone using my laptop that is running xubuntu
<jawwwer> Anybody around?
<recon_lap> hi, got a problem, I don't seem to be able to open the application menu editor. can anyone tell me what the program is called so I can try start it from CLI?
<recon_lap> I think it might be whiskersmenu but i get ERROR:/build/buildd/gnome-menus-3.10.1/./libmenu/gmenu-tree.c:4022:preprocess_layout_info: assertion failed: (!directory->preprocessed)
<recon_lap> Aborted (core dumped) when i try start it.
<recon_lap> hmm, seems mv ~/.config/menus/ ~/.config/menus.bak fixed it.
<knomt> Isn't it called MenuLibre?
<srofit> anybody know how to install version 1.1 and version 1.3 of libfltk?
<xangua> !find libfltk
<ubottu> Found: libfltk1.1, libfltk1.1-dbg, libfltk1.1-dev, libfltk-cairo1.3, libfltk-forms1.3, libfltk-gl1.3, libfltk-images1.3, libfltk1.3, libfltk1.3-compat-headers, libfltk1.3-dbg (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libfltk&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<srofit> yeah so i have two packages and one needs each of those
<srofit> libfltk1.1-dev and libfltk1.3-dev
<srofit> but i install them both and it says i've held broken packages
<xangua> what is the actuall error message¿ do you have third pary repositories¿ srofit
<srofit> i do this josh@shalom:~$ sudo apt-get install libfltk1.1-dev libfltk1.3-dev
<srofit> i get this
<srofit> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<srofit>  libfltk1.1-dev : Conflicts: libfltk-dev
<srofit>  libfltk1.3-dev : Conflicts: libfltk-dev
<srofit> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<srofit> and i guess they are third party repositories
<srofit> or one of them is
<srofit> the dependant packages
<abhra> having a difficulty with ethernet connection.my lenovo G580  could not find ethernet connection even after connecting to the institute's lan through patch cable. uname -a http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785029/  ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785033/  lshw -C network  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785035/ please provide advice. all the links found in google belonged to earlier versions of ubuntu (atleast 1-2 years
<abhra>  old)
<ObrienDave> the basic concept does not change
<wilsonjl3> hey, i was wondering if its possible to transfer Xubuntu from one flash drive directly to another?
<wilsonjl3> can i just transfer the files or should i re-download it?
<genii> wilsonjl3: If the drives are identical size you can just use dd
<wilsonjl3> dd?
<genii> wilsonjl3: for example if original is /dev/sdb and one you want to copy it to is /dev sdc, you would do:  sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc
<genii> ( on a linux system)
<wilsonjl3> ya im usiing xubuntu
<wilsonjl3> so i just put the name of the usb thing in for sdc and sdb?
<doubleplusgood> sdc & sdb are the device nodes for the flash drive and hard drive respecively.
<wilsonjl3> oh
<doubleplusgood> Do you have more than one hard drive?
<wilsonjl3> can i copy the OS directly off the hard drive to the other usb?
<wilsonjl3> no just one
<genii> wilsonjl3: The drive designations may be different than what I gave, it will be specific to your system. To find out which is which, have none plugged in. Then plug the first one, and do: dmesg | tail   ...in there will be what drive it is. then plug second one in and same thing.
<genii> ( these instructions assume you are not running your system off the usb stick)
<wilsonjl3> yeah its on my hard drive
<wilsonjl3> ok one is sdc(the one i want the stuff on) and the other is sdc1(the one i want it off of)
<genii> Those are the same drive, just different partitions
<genii> wilsonjl3: Drives are like: sdc sdd  and so on. Partitons of the same drive are like sdc1 sdc2  and so on.
<doubleplusgood> run : sudo fdisk -l ,it will list your disks and partitions.s
<wilsonjl3> -l command wasnt found
<wilsonjl3> and oh
<doubleplusgood> ' -l ' is an option for the command ' fdisk '
<wilsonjl3> oh i did fdisks, oops
<wilsonjl3> only one
<doubleplusgood> Can you paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<wilsonjl3> im so new to this
<wilsonjl3> yep one sec
<doubleplusgood> Don't worry, it gets easier. Can't learn until you try right?
<wilsonjl3> i guess so
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
<wilsonjl3> http://pastebin.com/DaJzS2m7 (this is with both usb drives plugged in, should i take them out?)
<genii> No, leave them in
<doubleplusgood> No this is good
<wilsonjl3> ok
<genii> wilsonjl3: Can you also pastebin the result of just:  mount
<wilsonjl3> http://pastebin.com/vnSfk69H here you go
<wilsonjl3> is that ok?
<doubleplusgood> run: 'sudo umount /media/wilsonjl3/11A3-B01A; sudo umount /media/wilsonjl3/KINGPIG'
<genii> Sorry for lag, at work here
<wilsonjl3> whats that gonna do?
<genii> wilsonjl3: That will remove the drives from the file system so that you can copy them directly to each other
<wilsonjl3> ok i did that
<genii> Do you recall which one had the stuff you wanted? Was it 11A3-B01A or was it KINGPIG ?
<wilsonjl3> kingpig :P it's an angry birds pig
<genii> wilsonjl3: So in this case to issue:  sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc       ... and then go grab a coffee
<wilsonjl3> aha how long is it gonna take?
<doubleplusgood> A while, copying bit by bit.
<wilsonjl3> heh okay, no problem
<wilsonjl3> uhm
<wilsonjl3> its not doing anything i think
<doubleplusgood> No output is good
<wilsonjl3> should it be doing something in the window?
<wilsonjl3> oh okay
<genii> wilsonjl3: It will just chug a while :) You'll know when it's done when the command prompt returns.
<wilsonjl3> oke, thank you :)
<wilsonjl3> can i play a game while it installs or should i leave the comp alone till its done? :p
<genii> You can do any other thing you want, it will not affect the copy
<wilsonjl3> okay :)
<genii> That is one thing dd could benefit from, a progress indicator.
<wilsonjl3> or even just something saying something like : "copying, do not remove usb drive"
<wilsonjl3> just so you know its actualy doing something
<genii> Hm, yes. Although if they have activity lights on the sticks they should be going on and off like mad
<doubleplusgood> I'm sure it would end up braking someone's workflow.
<wilsonjl3> ya mine dont :P
<wilsonjl3> cheap things
<wilsonjl3> oh do i need an antivirus for xubuntu?
<doubleplusgood> Nope, just make sure you mainly use the offical repos
<wilsonjl3> okay :)
<wilsonjl3> is there a way to move that bar that goes across the top to the side?
<doubleplusgood> Yeah, right click on the bar and goto properties
<doubleplusgood> I don't have a Xubuntu box in front of me ATM, let me grab one...
<wilsonjl3> it says style: (dropdown box here)
<wilsonjl3> and a checkbox with expand in it
<wilsonjl3> oh i found it
<wilsonjl3> ok so the prompt popped up again, it should be copied now?
<doubleplusgood> Yeah
<wilsonjl3> how do i remount them?
<doubleplusgood> Right click, Pannel > Pannel Preferences > Mode > Vertical
<wilsonjl3> sudo mount /media/wilsonjl3/11A3-B01A; sudo mount /media/wilsonjl3/KINGPIG
<wilsonjl3> ?
<wilsonjl3> yeah i found it :3
<doubleplusgood> I think Thunar (the file manager) will do it
<wilsonjl3> okay
<doubleplusgood> Just unplug and replug them
<wilsonjl3> that wont corrupt the data or anything?
<doubleplusgood> As long as they are umounted you're fine.
<wilsonjl3> okay
<nikolam> how to make skype working on 64bit?
<nikolam> I used to preload some libs, but it soed not work anymore
<nikolam> right question is: how to make skype working with webcam on 64bit?
<wilsonjl3> it works fine for me...
<doubleplusgood> nikolam: It won't install?
<doubleplusgood> nikolam: Try going to Setttings > Software & Updates and make sure all the sources are enabled
<wilsonjl3> is there a way to rename the flash drive?
<nikolam> I used to preload some libs, but it soed not work anymore
<nikolam> doubleplusgood, I installed it, sorry, but webcam does not work on 64 bit before 32bit libraries are preloaded
<nikolam> and it used to work like that but not anymore 14.04
<doubleplusgood> wisonjl3: I think you can use ' gparted ' to rename it.
<wilsonjl3> is that a program?
<doubleplusgood> nikolam: Hmm, do you know what libs are missing?
<doubleplusgood> wisonjl3: Yup
<nikolam> doubleplusgood, because it used to work before when preload them
<SamwiseGamgee> I have a problem with my software updater: it is downloading unsupported updates, and I don't know if that is helping me or is a security risk
<SamwiseGamgee> Also, I don't recall ever enabling unsupported updates
<doubleplusgood> wisonjl3: ' sudo apt-get install gparted ' and ' sudo gparted ' then right click on the flash drive you want to rename and choose ' Label '
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried resolving this problem in the ubuntu channel, and they asked me to get screen shots, but I had problems posting them until now
<David-A> wilsonjl3: you can also install gparted via the software center, and then start it from the systems menu.
<doubleplusgood> SamwiseGamgee: Unsupported means that if it doesn't function correctly, it's not Cononical's fault. Not really a security risk, mainly a stabillity one
<wilsonjl3> ok thanks
<doubleplusgood> nikolam: One second and I'll try testing it on my install
<wilsonjl3> both of you
<SamwiseGamgee> But why do I even need unsupported updates?
<SamwiseGamgee> all the apps I am using should be supported, as far as I know
<SamwiseGamgee> and how come I never noticed before that I have been downloading unsupported updates?
<nikolam> I used to do this: #!/bin/bash      Exec=env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv41/v411compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<SamwiseGamgee> If I disable downloading of unsupported updates, will some of my apps start causing problems?  Or is it safer to leave them?
<SamwiseGamgee> It just seems that I am doing too many updates too often, updates which are hogging a lot of memory
<doubleplusgood> SamwiseGamgee: You could try setting up updates to be less frequent
<SamwiseGamgee> but I was told I should update as oftenn as possible for security reasons
<doubleplusgood> nikolam: Sorry for the delay, trying to find those libs
<doubleplusgood> SanwiseGamgee: Disabling 'unsupported' should be fine if you don't have any pkgs from 'unsupported'
<doubleplusgood> nikolam: Seems to work fine for me :/
<doubleplusgood> SamwiseGamgee: Do you have specific security concerns?
<SamwiseGamgee> ubuntu guys said I don't have to worry about the unsupported updates for security
<SamwiseGamgee> ubuntu experts from ubuntu channel solved my problem
<wilsonjl3> hey guys, why cant i watch netflix on my comp? :P
<wilsonjl3> do i need to download something?
<doubleplusgood> Netflix uses Sliverlight which is properitary. You can install ' pipelight ' to get around it.
<wilsonjl3> okay
<wilsonjl3> thanks again good :D
<doubleplusgood> There are a couple tutorials on the web on how to do it
<wilsonjl3> hey, uhm...how do i download pipelight?
<wilsonjl3> i cant find it on the software centre
<doubleplusgood> There are a couple tutorials on the web on how to do it, let me find one
<doubleplusgood> http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<genii> There's also a PPA
<doubleplusgood> That one worked for me last time
<doubleplusgood> It's going through wine so there is a performance hit, but it does work.
<genii> Yup
<wilsonjl3> i like this step-by-step stuff :p
<doubleplusgood> wilsonjl3: Yeah they can be pretty helpful
<wilsonjl3> whats wine?
<wilsonjl3> meant to ask that but keep forgetting
<doubleplusgood> wilsonjl3: A program thar translates Windows APIs to ones Linux can understand.
<wilsonjl3> ohhh
<wilsonjl3> okay
<doubleplusgood> wilsonjl3: it's sorta like an emulator but not
<wilsonjl3> mmm, i understand
<genii> wilsonjl3: The name itself is sort of a joke to that effect:  Wine Is Not an Emulator
<wilsonjl3> oh!
<wilsonjl3> lol i get it
<David-A> wilsonjl3: no, it is impossible to get it for anyone, since it is an infinite loop
<wilsonjl3> what
<David-A> wilsonjl3: same with GNU, is is short for GNU is Not Unix, also an infinite loop and hence impossible for the brain to fully comprehend
<ali1234> GNU is a pun on "new"
<wilsonjl3> i dont comprehend 99% of what you are saying right now :P
<ali1234> quite easy to understand really
<wilsonjl3> https://www.google.ca/search?q=wut&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&imgil=-vIdWl_CcxXKfM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQidtNsmCJJPQkYA6952wyZTRGWxkXYWIWHJgPRHP73RasEGk5U%253B604%253B404%253BBLat1KL5Zw9tlM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fdawgpoundnation.com%25252F2014%25252F06%25252F11%25252Ffck-steelers-fans%25252Fwut-babka%25252F&source=iu&usg=__W1bXYorqQfaUwOlOxlZfQEE6P0E%3D&sa=X&ei=EDjIU_W_H8GdyAT2voDID
<wilsonjl3> A&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAg&biw=1356&bih=632#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=-vIdWl_CcxXKfM%253A%3BBLat1KL5Zw9tlM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fdawgpoundnation.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2014%252F06%252FWut-babka.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fdawgpoundnation.com%252F2014%252F06%252F11%252Ffck-steelers-fans%252Fwut-babka%252F%3B604%3B404
<wilsonjl3> that was longer than i though
<wilsonjl3> sorry
<David-A> wilsonjl3: the infinite loop part?
<wilsonjl3> yes lol
<David-A> wilsonjl3: when a definition explains an abbrev using the abbrev in the definition, you are in a sense back to where you started. both GNU and WINE use the apprev in the expansion of the abbrev.
<wilsonjl3> oh okay
<wilsonjl3> i understand it now
<David-A> wilsonjl3: so it is impossible to fully grasp what GNU and WINE really stands for
<wilsonjl3> i meant that i understand why its impossible to understand :P
<David-A> wilsonjl3: that is an understanding on a higher level. (or lower, I dont know)
<genii> Hehe
<wilsonjl3> -.- you are confusing me again :P
<wilsonjl3> dont explain it
<wilsonjl3> is there a mixer/equalizer appp/program/software that can be downloaded that you guys know of?
<wilsonjl3> for xubuntu 14.04
<David-A> wilsonjl3: do you just want to mix a few sound files and/or apply filters and/or adjust levels to a sound file? or do you want to mix multiple sound files and/or midi-files, and maybe even while playing midi instruments in real time?
<wilsonjl3> uhm...on  windows 8/my android there is an equalizer thing for when im listening to music and it has thingies that slide up and down :P i dont remember what its supposed to be called
<wilsonjl3> its to adjust the levels on all audio going out the speakers i guess
<wilsonjl3> do you know what i mean?
<David-A> wilsonjl3: you want a musik player with an equaliser? audacious has that.
<wilsonjl3> okay :)
<David-A> wilsonjl3: (maybe the equaliser only works for mp3 and not for wav. I am not sure about the current state)
<wilsonjl3> oh no, i dont mean just for that, it is to adjust sound levels on ALL audio that comes out the speakers (audio output?)
<wilsonjl3> that=my music btw
<David-A> wilsonjl3: there are about the square root of a thousand music players in the repos. install them all and try them out, see what you like.
<wilsonjl3> ok
<David-A> wilsonjl3: all sounds from all programs would eventually go throu the mixer. you want an equalizer in the mixer? to compensate for room acoustics or the like?
<wilsonjl3> yes
<David-A> wilsonjl3: I don't know about it, but google suggests there have been equalizer plugins for sound systems in ubuntu.
<wilsonjl3> okay, ill see what i can find
<wilsonjl3> thanks
<xuboo> Hello
<xuboo> I'm having problem getting sound card to work on my xubuntu install
<xuboo> I've tried many guides, and none seem to provide an exact solution
<xuboo> Wondering if someone would be so kinda as to help me troubleshoot
<xuboo> Going to leave, come back later, as I don't want to afk with someone trying to help.
<wilsonjl3> hey again :3
<wilsonjl3> so the netflix thing you suggested earlier isnt working, its telling me to install silverlight, but i dunno how
<wilsonjl3> hey dave!
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3!
<wilsonjl3> haha do you happen to use netflix on xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> i can
<wilsonjl3> how? :P
<ObrienDave> would you like to know how? lol
<wilsonjl3> maybbeeee
<ObrienDave> ok, sec
<ObrienDave> btw, how are you liking Xubuntu so far?
<wilsonjl3> hard to use :P i dunno how to use terminal or anything so i think im missing out on alot of stuff
<wilsonjl3> well i know how to USE it, but i dunno any commands or how they will be useful and stuff like that
<ObrienDave> give it time, you'll catch on. i've only been at it 3 years
<ObrienDave> baby steps ;P
<wilsonjl3> O.o
<wilsonjl3> only 3 years?
<ObrienDave> at Linux, 1st programming clas, 1971 ;P
<ObrienDave> *class
<wilsonjl3> O.o
<wilsonjl3> wow
<ObrienDave> i used real punch cards, and the computer was larger than your bathroom
<wilsonjl3> ahaha thats awesome
<wilsonjl3> an sad at the same time
<ObrienDave> ok, look here
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/ubuntu/compholio
<ObrienDave> don't do ANYthing yet LOL
<wilsonjl3> you sure? :p
<wilsonjl3> nvm i dont even know what i WOULD do here :P
<ObrienDave> ok, this is your next lesson...
<ObrienDave> what you're looking at is called a PPA
<ObrienDave> Personal Package Archive
<wilsonjl3> ok
<ObrienDave> this is how you get packages that are not included in the official repos
<wilsonjl3> arent the ones not included unsafe?
<wilsonjl3> (thats what i was told)
<ObrienDave> well, you do have to be careful and if you trust me, i'll show you how to add this one. ask in Ubuntu main if you have any doubts about a certain PPA
<wilsonjl3> i trust you
<ObrienDave> thanks, it's appreciated
<abanabee7> Hello, I am not sure where to go with an issue I am having in Xubuntu. Maybe you guys can help
<wilsonjl3> no problem :)
<ObrienDave> anyway, under "add this PPA" you'll see ppa:ehoover/compholio
<ObrienDave> that is the address of the PPA
<wilsonjl3> yes
<ObrienDave> sec
#xubuntu 2014-07-18
<ObrienDave> abanabee7, how can we help?
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, open a terminal please
<wilsonjl3> got one open already ;)
<ObrienDave> cool
<abanabee7> Well, as I run Xubuntu the desktop starts messing up, like I start seeing graphics from before, like I was in a video chat at 11pm, and at 10 AM the next day i see those graphics pop up
<ObrienDave> abanabee7, do you turn your computer off between times?
<abanabee7> and when I switch the workspace, they go away, only to come back. And if I mouse over them they return to the current stuff. No, this is all in one session
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, copy and paste the following line into the terminal
<ObrienDave> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio
<ObrienDave> abanabee7, sounds like a graphics card driver issue. are you current on the driver?
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, what that does is add the address to you sources list and import the security key to your system
<wilsonjl3> so i update now?
<abanabee7> ObrienDave, I don't really use the graphics drivers, I mean I use the opensource ones as that allows the system to be able to boot into other computers, which I often do.
<abanabee7> also, this is like a random thing, it will go like a month without doing anything bad, then go thro cycles of it doing this.
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, now the ALWAYS important sudo apt-get update
<wilsonjl3> thought so :) so i did it
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, ok, look on that page for the package name...
<wilsonjl3> ObrienDave help abanabee7 first :) i can wait and it'd probably be easier
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
<abanabee7> wilsonjl3, Thank you, i don't mind waiting either, as this is a recurring thing, and it is annoying, but not something that is a desperate thing
<ObrienDave> abanabee7, sorry, i am not sure how to help you other than recommend the drivers for your card. someone here can be of better assistance than i can :)
<wilsonjl3> aha im just trying to figure out how to use netflix on here :P no big deal
<wilsonjl3> (its installed, ObrienDave)
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, ok, what we installed is a custom WINE and the netflix viewer. it works pretty good
<wilsonjl3> we only installed netflix-desktop and put in new repos?
<wilsonjl3> didnt we?
<ObrienDave> yes, but part of the dependencies for this version of netflix is the custom WINE environment ;P
<wilsonjl3> okay :3
<ObrienDave> dependencies are almost always automatically installed
<wilsonjl3> so i was just supposed to put that into the terminal, right? not click anything on this page?
<ObrienDave> abanabee7, you could also ask in #ubuntu about your graphics issue. be sure to mention you're using Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, yes, we did everything from the terminal
<wilsonjl3> ok
<wilsonjl3> so it should work now?
<ObrienDave> you should see a netflix icon under multimedia or graphics menu. i don't remember which
<abanabee7> ObrienDave, true, I could go there. Tho i figured since it was Xubuntu that it was something about how XFCE is running
<ObrienDave> ask Unit193, they are our resident XFCE expert :_
<Fall> whisker menu fixed for 12.04 yet?
<wilsonjl3> not working, its telling me to install, wich im guessing wont run on xubuntu :/
<ObrienDave> Fall, not sure
<wilsonjl3> install silverlight*
<Fall> ObrienDave: it's slightly annoying :(
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, ok, hang on
<wilsonjl3> okay :)
<abanabee7> ObrienDave, would this show up in the logs in some way? I mean I wouldn't know exactly what to look for in the logs. Where can I go to talk to Unit193?
<wilsonjl3> abanabee7, Unit193 is in this room but i think he's away right now :/
<abanabee7> Wilsonjl3, ahhhh, I can wait, I don't mind much. Do you know when he will be back? I don't want to miss him
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, in terminal...
<ObrienDave> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<wilsonjl3> abanabee7, no idea sorry :(
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update
<abanabee7> wilsonjl3, that's ok, time is not an issue, i stay up pretty late anyway lol
<wilsonjl3> abanabee aha well thats good atleast
<wilsonjl3> ObrienDave, its updating now
<ObrienDave> k, sec
<wilsonjl3> its done but ill brb, sorry! :)
<ObrienDave> np
<wilsonjl3> imback
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<ObrienDave> brb
<wilsonjl3> ok done
<wilsonjl3> okay :)
<wilsonjl3> im gonna go get some cereal
<ObrienDave> k
<wilsonjl3> im back
<xuboo> me too!
<xuboo> no audio :(
<wilsonjl3> no audio ?
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, netflix working?
<wilsonjl3> ObrienDave ill chek again
<xuboo> I'm back here cause the fix for no audio card did not work
<ObrienDave> xuboo, is your volume up? is it muted?
<xuboo> its up
<xuboo> its a card issue
<xuboo> i got a dummy device
<wilsonjl3> ObrienDave nope not working :(
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, dang
<wilsonjl3> :'(
<xuboo> I ran some commands yesterday on testing that found a sound card, but no card has been installed
<ObrienDave> try...
<xuboo> I've tried to replicate so many guides online but no dice
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install wine-compholio
<xuboo> bad spelling on package?
<wilsonjl3> installing
<ObrienDave> k
<xuboo> oh im sorry not for me
<ObrienDave> xuboo, sorry, that was for wilsonjl3
<xuboo> no problem
<wilsonjl3> :) help him, ill check it agan
<ObrienDave> xuboo, try running in terminal alsamixer
<wilsonjl3> or her* (sorry xuboo if you're a female)
<xuboo> male
<xuboo> no such file or directory
<ObrienDave> xuboo, sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<xuboo> No command 'alxamixer' found, did you mean:
<xuboo>  Command 'alsamixer' from package 'alsa-utils' (main)
<xuboo> ops hehe
<wilsonjl3> alsamixer :P spelt it wronf
<ObrienDave> oops xuboo sec
<wilsonjl3> didn't work, ObrienDave :/
<ObrienDave> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in trusty
<ObrienDave> wilsonjl3, what error does it give you?
<wilsonjl3> just says i need to install silverlight to watch the movies
<ObrienDave> did you install pipelight?
<wilsonjl3> i did sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi
<ObrienDave> get this file...
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+build/6175405/+files/wine-compholio-amd64_1.7.22~ubuntu14.10.1_amd64.deb
<ObrienDave> wait a sec
<wilsonjl3> waiting :)
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+files/wine-compholio-amd64_1.7.22~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb
<ObrienDave> i forgot you have a 64bit system
<wilsonjl3> aha no problem
<ObrienDave> and this file...
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+files/pipelight-multi_0.2.7.1~ubuntu14.04.1_amd64.deb
<ObrienDave> install the pipelight first
<wilsonjl3> ok, paused the other one
<wilsonjl3> oh install
<wilsonjl3> not download
<wilsonjl3> :3
<ObrienDave> you can d/l both
<wilsonjl3> wine-silverlight is downloading, pipelight is crashing the software centre :P
<ObrienDave> dang
<wilsonjl3> keeps going unresponsive
<ObrienDave> let me try to install it here.
<wilsonjl3> ok
<wilsonjl3> ObrienDave, i gotta go to sleep, im about to pass out on my comp. im sorry
<wilsonjl3> abanabee7, good luck fixing the graphics glitches, have a good night both of you :)
<abanabee7> awww, he quit before I could say goodnight to him
<xuboo> :/
<ObrienDave> k, dang i hate leaving something unresolved
<xuboo> same here :)
<xuboo> seems I have alsa-utils installed, and alsamixer, but i get no such file or directory
<ObrienDave> xuboo, not sure why alsamixer wont run
<xuboo> its odd, lspci -k says I have an audio device
<xuboo> but aplay -l or -L says no sound card
<ObrienDave> hmm, beyond my knowledge of alsa
<xuboo> brb
<xuboo> thank you regardless :)
<ObrienDave> k
<xuboo> didn't work :(
<MavKen> I've been using xubuntu for a few months now... everyday I ssh into the same vps... how can I create a shortcut that opens terminal and run "ssh -p 17982 root@domain.com" ?
<MavKen> nevermind..just figured it out
<six86> Hello. What is the proper way to change xfce settings in the terminal? I want to change the number of virtual desktops for example and remove the "dock".
<six86> Is the proper way to edit xfwm4.xml?
<abanabee7> six86, I doubt the proper way would be to edit that xfwm4.xml, i looked @ mine, and its got all empty settings in it, & i have a pretty customized desktop from default, but i culd b wrong
<six86> abanabee7: I just found xfconf-query
<six86> seems to be the way to go
<abanabee7> six86, ahhh, thats cool. Thanks. when u asked i was like, ooo, i wonder that too, thanks for a tiny new thing :)
<six86> abanabee7: Now i just have to find out how to delete items
<six86> I have it
<abanabee7> six86, i would imagine you change the value from true to false, or from 1 to 0, or something that would tell it that you don't want that value
<six86> -rR recursively resets values
<six86> abanabee7: It was about removing a panel.
<abanabee7> six86, thats cool, i love how things like that can be, a simple command can change your system. Thanks for the new info
<six86> abanabee7: Yeah but my panel was not fully removed by this its stuck in the bottom now
<six86> abanabee7: "xfce4-panel -r" and after that the panel is gone
<abanabee7> six86, wouldn't that mean the panel is returned to the top? cause you reset the value, then restarted it so that the changes show
<six86> there is nothing stated about panel-1 in xfconf anymore
<six86> but something is stillt here because tha GUI shows 2 panels...
<tweghrnjtgthjfx> Where does my porn save to on xubuntu?
<Mountain_R> Hi guys I have a problem with the screensaver, previously there were installed the default screensaver but I was unable to stop it to switch off the monitor after few minutes, a user help me to unistall it and install xscreensaver 5.15.  It seems that the problem was fixed but now I have again the same problem, after only some minute The screen goes off. The strage thing is that xscreensaver is set to DOESN'T switch off and blank the scr
<Mountain_R> een after 6 minutes. Please give me some advice guys...
<MavKen> Mountain_R, sorry, any updates since it last worked?
<MavKen> overkill... but run sudo apt-get clean -y && apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && apt-get autoremove -y
<Mountain_R> Yes I have often done updates
<Mountain_R> MavKen, do I have to run that command as one only command?
<MavKen> yes
<MavKen> that is my goto command if something is out of whack (lazy man approach)
<MavKen> its a series of commands but one string so you dont have to enter separately
<Mountain_R> MavKen, I do it now, can u tell me how to copy from Xchat if you know it?
<Mountain_R> seems impossible on xchat, don't know why
<MavKen> highlight, control + c
<MavKen> I hate how chat doesnt have copy in rt click menu
<bazhang> shift control c of highlighted
<Mountain_R> ctrl+c  worked thanks
<bazhang> the right click menu *does * have it, under window
<Mountain_R> xchat doesn't have it
<bazhang> #xchat will confirm
<MavKen> no, not under window
<MavKen> ctrl + c always works... just wondered why not included in rt click menu
<MavKen> copy/paste are in rt click window when in text entry field. just not on actual chat contents
<bazhang> highlighted--->shift control c works perfectly there
<MavKen> hahahaha.... when you highlight, it automatically copies
<MavKen> no need to cntrl c
<MavKen> try it
<bazhang> I have
<MavKen> just asked on #xchat
<Mountain_R> MavKen, I gave that command I will wait to check if worked, thanks. Can you please tell me what   -y   means?
<Mountain_R> so I learn
<MavKen> just means to answer yes
<MavKen> instead of each prompt asking y or n
<Mountain_R> ok got it
<Mountain_R> MavKen, it doesn't work it switch off again the monitor
<MavKen> uninstall then run sudo apt-get autoremove
<MavKen> reboot
<Mountain_R> from the ubuntu software centre is ok?
<Mountain_R> MavKen,  i don't find any screensaver in the Ubuntu software center
<MavKen> I dont use a screensaver...so not sure where to go from there
<Mountain_R> i could try with: sudo apt-get remove screensaver
<Mountain_R> ?
<Mountain_R> i found it  it was simply xsceensaver
<Mountain_R> to get the superuser I use:  sudo su
<Mountain_R> it is ok or not?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> just sudo
<Mountain_R> just sudo don't gives me the superuser
<bazhang> yes it does
<bazhang> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Mountain_R> but if i do   sudo su    it ask me 1 time the password forever
<Mountain_R> for all the terminal session
<bazhang> thats not correct
<bazhang> there is no root enabled
<bazhang> use sudo -i for a root shell, if you must
<Mountain_R> ok
<Mountain_R> thanks
<bazhang> np
<wilsonjl3_> hey guys, anyone know why it keeps telling me to install silverlight when i wanna watch netflix even though i have pipelight and silverlight 5.1 enabled?
<BarnabasDK> sudo -i /usr/bash
<BarnabasDK> ?
<BarnabasDK> seems a bit harsh ..
<BarnabasDK> /usr/bin/bash
<BarnabasDK> or did I misunderstand?
<wilsonjl3_> is that for me?
<BarnabasDK> more bazhang
<wilsonjl3_> ah
<bazhang> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<BarnabasDK> sudo su - will actually run the login shell scripts as well afaik
<BarnabasDK> and use the default (for root) shell
<bazhang> there's no root enabled
<BarnabasDK> so you cannot sudo to root?
<BarnabasDK> sudo -u root
<Mountain_R> I have uninstalled xscreensaver and the monitor still switch off.. how come?
<bazhang> what are you trying to accomplish
<BarnabasDK> well nothing I just saw you arguing against sudo su - (for root) which I think is the nice way to get root in a system
<bazhang> ubuntu uses sudo alone
<Mountain_R> the difference between sudo -i  and sudo su    is that you get these 2 results:  root@mypc:/home/mypc#    and   root@mypc:~#
<Mountain_R> inverted results, sorry
<Mountain_R> I dunno the difference between the two
<Mountain_R> but both works good as root
<BarnabasDK> Mountain_R, one will run the login scripts (su method) the other will not
<Mountain_R> BarnabasDK, what's the difference
<BarnabasDK> Mountain_R, normally when you log in a set of scripts are executed. the global ones, then .profile and perhaps .bashrc
<BarnabasDK> su does that , sudo does not
<BarnabasDK> afaik
<Mountain_R> got it
<Mountain_R> i am going crazy, light locker and xscreensaver are uninstalled but still the screen switch off after 1 minute of inactivity, what is it?
<Guest25614> guys, i was using external monitor on vga and now when i disconnect it i see blank screen, my initramfs says: http://wdp.elenx.net/zdjecia/IMAG0527.jpg
<krytarik> Mountain_R: There is "Power Manager" in the Settings Manager. :)
<groja> Hello, I'm trying to create a swapfile for the system using Gparted.  I installed it using the software centre but I can't find the program to run it
<bullgard4> What did you install?
<bullgard4> groja: What did you install?
<groja> Gparted, I think I've found it and linix was a 2Gb swap file.
<bekks> What does "linix was a 2GB swap file" mean?
<bullgard4> Please click Xubuntu > Applications menu > System > Gparted
<groja> Its not listed in the system menu
<bullgard4> groja: Please open a terminal. Enter 'sudo gparted'.
<snuggyfoo> Is anyone familiar with running commands over ssh from a shell script.
<snuggyfoo> ?
<snuggyfoo> disregard
<adrenaline_> snuggyfoo, do you need help?
<snuggyfoo> adrenaline_ I figured out I can do ssh user@domain 'command1; command2'
<snuggyfoo> thanks though :)
<xubuntu634> hola. Instale un xubuntu en mi maquina y me dejaron de funcionar los parlantes de mi cpu
#xubuntu 2014-07-19
<tlanix> hello
<tlanix> this the tech support channel for xubuntu ?
<MavKen> community based
<MavKen> im a noob, just keep this open for my random xubuntu questions
<baizon> tlanix: and your problem/question?
<tlanix> is it easy to remove abi word a gnumeric
<tlanix> i just want to use libre office
<tlanix> how do i make vlc the default video player ?
<tlanix> and i need to remove gmusicbrowser
<tlanix> i just want to use deadbeef for my audio playing and vlc for my video playing
<baizon> tlanix: open the ubuntu sofware center
<baizon> and install/uninstall the software you want
<tlanix> ok
<tlanix> damn
<tlanix> i  feel stupid now
<tlanix> does gthumb work in xubuntu ?
<tlanix> or should stick with risterro
<tlanix> i just tried it out
<tlanix> seems to work fine
<tlanix> ok
<tlanix> i have on question
<tlanix> how do i get the resource monitor from ubuntu
<baizon> gthumb works also
<baizon> tlanix: install gnome-system-monitor
<tlanix> thats what its called?
<tlanix> thanks
<tlanix> i just switched to gthumb
<tlanix> how do i remove the stock task monitor
<tlanix> what is that one called?
<baizon> tlanix: xfce4-taskmanager
<tlanix> thanks
<tlanix> now i think i have the best version of xubuntu in last 2 or 3 years
<baizon> :)
<tlanix> i managed to install the 3.15.6 kernel with catalyst 14.6 beta
<tlanix> works really well
<MavKen> any idea why such an old version of netbeans is in repo?
<stemid> funny how the software updater has given up two updates ago, keeps saying my /boot partition is too small. but apt-get upgrade still works.
<stemid> I used automatic partitioning with lvm
<tlanix> hello i broke volume control
<tlanix> like when i fn+ sound up or down on my keyboard the indicator comes on but does not lower or higher the youtube sounds
<tlanix> like it did before
<tlanix> wondering if there is a quick fix?
<tlanix> also i have no sound in TF2
<tlanix> i got it working
<tlanix> i mean sound control on the desktop
<svetlana> Hi all.
<svetlana> Trying to burn the torrent I downloaded at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ (32bit) to a dvd, while I'm in Xubuntu myself. Brasero thinks that there is no supported disk available. But I have a writable dvd inserted...
<srofit> woke up this morning, went on my computer, seems that no external javascript is working, as my reddit dropdown won't select and shit, but i have it according to the javascript plugin checker. Anybody have suggestions?
<svetlana> srofit,
<svetlana> in what browser is this
<srofit> all of them
<svetlana> srofit, try under another os user, same issue? maybe isp thing? try live cd maybe just for sports?
<srofit> k good suggestions ill try those
<tlanix> hello
<baizon> welcome back tlanix
<tlanix> i just want to say this is the best verison of ubuntu or xubuntu i have used
<tlanix> i finally been able to get everything working as good as windows 8.1
<tlanix> my roccat xtd functions the same as windows driver
<tlanix> catalyst works pretty good with the 3.15.6 kernel with my r9 290 similar to windows
<tlanix> this is awesome
<tlanix> i perfer to use linux over windows
<baizon> nice to hear
<tlanix> ya
<tlanix> i think the newer kernel really helps
<tlanix> i have used xubuntu 13.10 or 13.04 in the past and found bugs
<tlanix> or had issues but everything has worked really well out of the box
<tlanix> i got steam working and played some tf2
<tlanix> iam downloading xcom right now gonna test that out
<tlanix> i really recommend this roccat mouse their linux driver is really really good
<svetlana> :)
<svetlana> i am trying to migrate a windows user here to xubuntu as well - the stability of this DE is shocking and i just pick this distro because of awesome hardware support
<tlanix> its hard man
<tlanix> i think it comes down to having the right hardware
<tlanix> i have recently switched from a GTX 680 to a R9 290
<tlanix> and the nvidia propriatry drivers are way better than catalyst
<tlanix> i still dual boot windows 8.1 for gaming
<tlanix> i play bf4 with mantle and some other games that are not on linux
<tlanix> windows 8.1 is probably the best version of windows i have ever used
<tlanix> mostly because the improved kernel
<tlanix> i like linux much better and using sourced software knowning what is going is important to me
<tlanix> i like the xubuntu desktop environment better than windows 8.1
<phillw> greetings, could I 'borrow' someone who knows Synaptic Package Manager to check a possible bug?
<knome> phillw, i don't think this is the right channel to ask for that, poke #ubuntu-quality
<phillw> knome: I was asked to see if affected xubuntu, this seems the best place to find xubuntu users.. But I will pop over to #ubuntu-quality.
<nitro361> hello!...
<GridCube> !hi | nitro361
<ubottu> nitro361: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nitro361> How ride interface Cinnamon on xubuntu?
<tlanix> hello
<tlanix> i dunno how cinnamon runs on ubuntu i would be curious
<tlanix> from what i have read it seems if you want the best cinnamon experience its best to go with mint 17
<Guido1> I need a boot disk with photorec and maybe supporting networking so that i can save the data on a drive from a different computer. Where can I find such a boot imige?
<Chocolat> Hello here
<Chocolat> I've a trouble, after my reinstalling of XUbuntu, the shortcuts "ALT+Wheel" and "SUPER + mouse" (to move the window) doesn't longer work. Do you have any idea to fix it? Thank you in advance.
<Chocolat> (ALT+Whell for the opacity instead of the zoom. :\)
<KeyboardNotFound> Hi, is possible to disable guest login on xubuntu ?
<KeyboardNotFound> I'm running last ubuntu version
<Chocolat> Fixed'
<Chocolat> Window Manager Tweaks > Key Used to grab and move windows: super; xfce4-settings-editor -> xfwm4 use_compositing: false. Fix all my trouble. Thank you anyway!
<Chocolat> KeyboardNotFound: it is easy!
<Chocolat> KeyboardNotFound: http://i.imgur.com/TzdBlmN.png
<Chocolat> Just write "allow-guest=false" in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf ^^
<SonikkuAmerica> KeyboardNotFound: By the way, press F1 to continue.
<jalt> Hi, I was about to do-release-upgrade from Xubuntu 12.10 (unsupported), but it lists several new packages (eg: gnome stuff) that I certainly do not want to add. What I am doing wrong? The other lists (packages to remove and update) seem fine. I already changed sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com to allow apt-get not to complain about missing repos.
<KeyboardNotFound> Chocolat, thanks :) SonikkuAmerica :)
#xubuntu 2014-07-20
<xubuntu817> olá
<xubuntu817> instalei xubuntu 14.04 no meu notebook porem a resolução de tela fica em 640x480
<xubuntu817> tem como aumentar
<xubuntu817> ???
<xubuntu817> pois com esta resolução é muito ruim
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xubuntu817> obrigado
<Senpos> Hello. I have installed Xubuntu 14.04 yesterday and got an error during updating. Screenshot: http://itmag.es/2f4jL
<cfhowlett> !ru|Senpos
<ubottu> Senpos: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> Senpos so - you DID emplty your trash and run "sudo apt-get clean"   ????
<baizon> Senpos: remove old kernels
<Senpos> My trash is clean and i already did that command.
<cfhowlett> Senpos sudo apt-get autoremove    will remove old kernels
<Senpos> cfhowlett, done, but still same problem. You know, i have created /boot partition before installation with 100M amount. Can it be a problem?
<cfhowlett> Senpos xubuntu creates it's own boot installation partitions - could be you confused it.
<Senpos> So what should i do?  I read few installation guide and there were no problems with creation of separate partition for boot.
<cfhowlett> Senpos problem?  No.  but why bother?  Anyway, ask in #ubuntu - I don't have enough knowledge to troubleshoot/solve the issue.
<Senpos> OK, thanks for response.
<Chris0123> leave
<Chris0123> quit
<HappyAlk> thanks
<Guido1> Hello, I have a littlle trouble with my Lenovo e540 with xubuntu. If i close the laptop it goed in a sleep or hypernate moode and i can't get it out of it any more
<abanabee7> Guido1, have you have you updated it with pat-get or with the Software Updater?
<abanabee7> apt-get*
<Guido1> abanabee7: yes, i have xubuntu 14 the newest updates.
<Guido1> with the software updater
<abanabee7> Guido1: hummmm, then I'm not sure. Personally I have mine set so that it doesn't lock the screen or anything when I close the laptop, so I can open it & work
<abanabee7> and when 14 1st came out there was a bug that involved exactly what you described. Maybe someone else will have an idea on what you can do. I am still kinda new myself
<elijar> running xubuntu on an old Compaq Presario c500, whenever i shut laptop, it screen locks. When I open laptop, screen comes back on, but when I login, screen shuts off and will not come back on until I reboot
<Guido1> abanabee7: i would like if it saves energy by closing (usefull if i go from home to the university)
<Guido1> abanabee7: if i don use the laptop i get a black screen and have to enter my pasword. that's nice and want the same after closing
<Guido1> i got the laptyop new end last month
<abanabee7> Guido1: I have heard from someone else that if you use xflock before you close it it can lock the screen, which then closing it makes it hibernate fine, & can come back up without problems, not sure it that would help
<Guido1> abanabee7: what is "xflock"?
<xubuntu415> noob here. I have Xubuntu already but need to know how to UPDATE/UPGRADE Xumbutu to the latest version. Help!
<abanabee7> Guido1: xflock is how XuBuntu locks the screen. if you open a terminal & type xflock4 it will lock your screen, so that you can then close it. or u can use the Lock Screen Button on Wisker Menu
<xangua> xubuntu415: what xubuntu version did you install
<Guido1> abanabee7: okee, i will try that
<baizon> xubuntu415: launch the software updater
<elijar> whenever i shut my laptop, and open it back up and unlock the screen the monitor turns off and will not turn back on until i hard reboot
<elijar> anyone have any ideas on how i could remedy this?
<abanabee7> elijar:  I have heard from someone else that if you use xflock before you close it it can lock the screen, which then closing it makes it hibernate fine, & can come back up without problems, not sure it that would help
<snuggyfoo> Does anyone know how to find the version of an installed program if it doesn't have "--version" option?
<Dragon64> which program are you trying to find the version for
<Pici> snuggyfoo: try: apt-cache policy packagename
<snuggyfoo> sorry, I figured it out
<snuggyfoo> I was trrying to find the version of 'pianobar' which i installed from src
<MavKen> anyone happen to use netbeans?
<MavKen> s it possible to highlight text and have it wrapped?  for example add <a href=""> before and </a> after?
<bazhang> perhaps try in #netbeans
<MavKen> thanks
<bazhang> np
<elijar> abanabee7: thanks ill give it a shot
<abanabee7> elijar: let me know how it goes, if i am on :)
<Aergan> Hi, does anyone have any tips regarding launching Xchat on login? I'm using the Application Autostart method, which loads Xchat, however it doesn't load my GTK theme
<xubuntu935> hello
<satya164> ochosi: you there?
<satya164> bluesabre, you there?
<xuboo> hello
<xuboo> I was wondering if someone could help me troubleshoot no audio, I've followed guides online but no luck
<MavKen> run "sudo apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && apt-get autoremove -y
<MavKen> "
<MavKen> reboot computer
<MavKen> I had that happen a few times on my ubuntu & xubuntu machine
<xuboo> got some errors
<xuboo> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<xuboo> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<MavKen> sudo apt-get clean
<MavKen> then run the above again
<xuboo> same result
<MavKen> strange
<MavKen> sorry... that has always fixed it for me, but I dont go through launchpad either, sounds like their issue
<xuboo> ill try to reboot see if that did anything
<MavKen> keep getting 25% off emails from godaddy for ev ssl....may just do it
<MavKen> ever heard of ssls.com ? 4.99/yr?
#xubuntu 2015-07-13
<Greygz> :q
<Mitsuru> How to map brightness keys on Trusty?
<Mitsuru> How to map brightness keys on Trusty? I installed xbacklight, now I just need to map them to F5 to decrease and F6 to increase..
<Mitsuru> How to map brightness keys on Trusty? I installed xbacklight, now I just need to map them to F5 to decrease and F6 to increase..
<Vatinas> Hi there :)
<winsux> does someone have experience with pci passthrough in qemu + kvm?
<winsux> just to be sure, if your cpu does not support vt-d but does support vt-x is it still possible to do vga pci passthrough with kvm or do i need to use xen?
<nickmh> Is it possible for ssh to use ./ssh/authorized_keys from /sdb/.ssh/authorized_keys ?  Load '
<nickmh> load from a usb stick?
<xubuntu56i> registration
<knome> hmm?
<xubuntu56i> man
<xubuntu56i> k c u later
<bekks> registration gone wrong ;)
<w30> bluetooth is a radio technology, right? What's NFC ? Radio also?
<nomic> z.z.
<SKY_Line_> is a 1.8GB USB drive enough to make a bootable drive for Xubuntu 14.04?
<holstein> SKY_Line_: should be fine.. the iso is under a gig http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<SKY_Line_> holstein: thats good, thanks
<zlooo> hey all
<zlooo> any body live?
<holstein> yes
<genii> zlooo: Better to ask the channel your actual question you need help with and see if anyone knows the answer
<xubuntu00w> Hi ! I have a questions about installing Xubuntu... I have a laptop with windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 14.14 LTS...   I will like to install alongside Xubuntu... do I need to create a /, /home and a swap partition ??
<xubuntu00w> for xubuntu'
<xubuntu00w> ??
<knome> xubuntu00w, that's one of the options, yes
<knome> xubuntu00w, that way you'll be able to wipe out / but keep your personal files on /home
<knome> alternatively, if you don't mind wiping out personal data if you for some reason want to reinstall the system, you can create / and swap (in that case /home is stored under the / partition)
<xubuntu00w> @knome... ok !  and about the swap partition.. do I need to create another one if I already have one with Ubuntu??
<knome> no, but you should make sure the installer uses that as swap space
<knome> the question remains: why do you want to have a separate xubuntu installation?
<knome> you could just install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage and run it from the ubuntu partitions
<xubuntu00w> @knome.. and how to do it to make sure the installer uses it as swap space for xubuntu either?
<xubuntu00w> i want to try the both... ubuntu and xubuntu and will decide later which one I will use !!
<knome> i don't remember the exact steps, but when you go to the advanced partitioning tool, you'll notice it
<knome> xubuntu00w, you can try them both from the same partitions
<knome> xubuntu00w, just install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage and from the login screen, select the "xubuntu" session
<xubuntu00w> if I dont make any mistake, if I install teh xubuntu-desktop metapackage I will also have sometimes 2 times the same softwares/applications or a software I dont want to use like abiword for example..
<knome> no.
<knome> software from the repositories is installed at most once
<knome> if you create new partitions, THEN you will have many packages in doubles between the partitions (and double the maintenance burden)
<xubuntu00w> or gnumeric...
<knome> you can remove software you do not want/need
<xubuntu00w> @knome.. last question.. I want to create a common partition to save some files that I will be be able to use with windows, ubuntu and xubuntu..
<xubuntu00w> the partitio should be ext4 and logical?
<knome> if you are looking to do that, i would simply just install the metapackage
<knome> there isn't much reason to overcomplicate this, especially if you just want to "try it out"
<knome> if you need to read the partition with windows, then you'll likely want fat
<xubuntu00w> @knome   maybe you are right... and after i decided which distro I want to use I can remove the other one..
<knome> xubuntu00w, yes, or at that point, reinstall if you feel like you've gathered too much clutter
<knome> xubuntu uses the ubuntu core, so there is a LOT of overlap
<xubuntu00w> ok
<xubuntu00w> I will try your solution...
<xubuntu00w> @knome... any experience about encryption??
<xubuntu00w> full encryption?
<knome> xubuntu00w, whatever you fancy
<xubuntu00w> :)
<xubuntu00w> If I want a full encryption of my hard drive... and knowing I have windows 8.1 alongside ubuntu... any tips or things not to do to know?
<knome> ubuntu installation will only encrypt ubuntu parititions... that said, i believe the partitions that you want to read with windows should be unencrypted, unless you have some software to unencrypt them in windows
<xubuntu00w> @knome.. which means i cannot have a full encryption (windows+ubuntu) on my laptop?
<knome> windows handles its own encryption
<xubuntu00w> ok
<xubuntu00w> not as simple as I was thinking...  :(
<koegs> "if" you have a modern ssd which can handle encryption itself, you are good to go :)
<xubuntu00w> @koegs.. no I don't have SSD for the moment...
<xubuntu00w> @knome... thanks a lot for the informations..
<BuddyButterfly> seems like xubuntu is not running correctly in kvm with spice.
<BuddyButterfly> enabling spice scrambles desktop fonts and removed buttons.
<BuddyButterfly> have tried it with xubuntu 15.04. Kubuntu 15.04 works, though.
#xubuntu 2015-07-14
<liveinstall> Hey, does the installer use ext4 by default?
<Unit193> Yes.
<winsux> i'm trying to install the latest vlc version (at the time of writing 2.2.1) with apt-get. using sudo apt-get update does not seem to update vlc (currently version 2.1.6). should i add the ppa repo and then fetch vlc or is that bad practise?
<Unit193> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1 (vivid), package size 1430 kB, installed size 4562 kB
<winsux> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11876841/
<winsux> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Unit193> Mhmm, vivid isn't trusty.  PPAs are hit and miss, so it'd be better to stick with default repos.
<winsux> i visited this link and it says to run sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install vlc browser-plugin-vlc (the plugin is not necessary i think), but this gives me the same result
<winsux> i want to update vlc because i have x265/HEVC files that only v2.2.1 and up can play
<winsux> ubottu + unit193: so the only way to update vlc is with vivid?
<ubottu> winsux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<winsux> what are the disadvantages (except security) for using vivid packages?
<Unit193> Libs, they may well not be built against the ones you are currently using.
<winsux> if any problems arise with vivid packages, is apt-get remove enough to fix it or may there be nasty side effects?
<Unit193> *Likely* could just remove them, sure.
<Unit193> apt list | grep installed,loc  to see packages not from any active repos (installed, local)
<winsux> ok, typing that command only yields this warning:
<winsux> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<Unit193> Right, so nothing local only. :)
<winsux> alright :) but if you were me you wouldn't risk installing vivid packages right?
<Unit193> To be clear, what you are (likely) about to try is unsupported, though I've pulled from the development release to current before. >_>
<Unit193> Well, I don't use LTSes very long.
<winsux> lts=long time support?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Unit193> !backports | Could likely request a backport
<ubottu> Could likely request a backport: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<winsux> hmm ok, maybe i need to look for another video player that has stable support for x265
<winsux> maybe a silly question, i'm using xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, the newest version is 15.x, does upgrading to 15.x make any difference? if i upgrade to 15.x, is it then possible to install vlc 2.2.1 with apt-get?
<Unit193> Well, 2.2.1 first showed up in Wily, which is vivid+1 and in development
<Unit193> (Which I'm running of course. >_> )
<winsux> i just tried to download and compile x265 source plugin for vlc from the developers themself: http://www.videolan.org/developers/x265.html, but the link ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/x265/snapshots/last.tar.bz2 is dead :(
<winsux> do you mean that 2.2.1 is only in vivid in wily?
<Unit193> 2.2.0 is in vivid, 2.2.1 is in wily.
<winsux> how did you upgrade to wily? with the terminal? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade does not work as expected
<Unit193> I'd not quite recommend it for stable use, but you'll have to change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  to prompt for 'normal', and use do-release-upgrade or the upgrade manager.
<Unit193> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/migrating-upgrading.html#upgrading
<winsux> i think it will be dangerous to try this on my primary laptop, maybe i should try if vivid does work? i see that vivid is indeed 2.2.0 and not 2.2.1. i am going to read the update logs first to see which vlc versions have x265 support
<winsux> or wait, i can try to compile it from source. that way i can configure it with x265 support
<Unit193> Or rebuild the package, yeah.
<winsux> how can i rebuild a package?
<solarseed> hi all
<solarseed> How to list all running Daemons in Xubuntu (with Status of even failed to start Daemons) I need a konsolecommand...
<solarseed> ???
<slickymasterWork> solarseed, in a terminal window run: sudo service --status-all
<solarseed> thx slickymasterWork
<solarseed> slickymasterWork: I did not know the service command, but i would consider myself as a linux advanced, because I run a Gentoo LINUX Gamingsystem :)
<solarseed> sharp as a blade :)
<slickymasterWork> :)
<slickymasterWork> that one is similar to rc-status, in gentoo
<slickymasterWork> solarseed, service --status-all is for sysvinit managed daemons. the ones managed by Upstart can be seen with: initctl list
<solarseed> thank you
<solarseed> is there a way to turn off error reporting to the xubuntu community?? i get an error report after almost each update and it reappears on boot when I abort instead of reporting the problem...
<slickymasterWork> solarseed sudo service apport stop
<slickymasterWork> solarseed, if you want to disable it at boot: 1 -> sudo nano /etc/default/apport
<solarseed> hehe you're a xubuntu-pro indeed :) slickymasterWork
<slickymasterWork> 2 -> change the line that says enabled=1 to enabled=0
<solarseed> can i use vim also?
<slickymasterWork> to re-enable, change it back
<slickymasterWork> yes
<slickymasterWork> use any editor of your choice
<solarseed> i like vim very much, the first thing i do after a gentoo installation (as an example) is to unmerge nano ;)
<Unit193> slickymasterWork: upstart is the init, so there is no sysvinit.
<slickymasterWork> noted Unit193, thanks
<solarseed> i set the filecontents to "enabled 0"
<solarseed> was set to one, guess that will do
<slickymasterWork> yeaps
<solarseed> slickymasterWork: You've got to insure your Hands!!! I had no insurance and I crushed the Face of another Guy because he punched into my back. I am only able to type with my left Hand right now: http://konsumkiller.de/img/prae-op.jpg http://konsumkiller.de/img/post-op.jpg
<solarseed> I can only recommend Hand-Insurance for every talented LINUX Hacker :-)
<solarseed> Wonder if my right Hand will be the same after the next OP
<koegs> Philip Krause, 23.06.1983 :)
<solarseed> http://hoerbuchwelle.net
<solarseed> kernelacks.de
<solarseed> personalcomputerprofi.com
<solarseed> kernelhacks.de
<solarseed> it's not good to be left with one hand in a chat :(
<koegs> solarseed: maybe you should switch to #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<solarseed> How do you Guys my GIMPed Logo for my upcoming Kernelhacks-Blog?? http://kernelhacks.de/kernelhacks-logo-finished.png
<solarseed> it's quite in here, so a bit of OffTopic won't harm anyone I guess...
<solarseed> + like
<knome> solarseed, there's no "if it's quiet" policy, please keep non-support discussion to #xubuntu-offtopic
<solarseed> k knome
<ManicPanic> any reason why internet tethering worked on 12.04, but is now broken on 14.04 ?
<lopta> Are you tethering via WiFi, Bluetooth or something else?
<ManicPanic> lopta: via USB to a smartphone. Its the same phone used in 12.04 it worked fine. But broken in 14.04
<ManicPanic> i connect the same smartphone via internet tethering on USB port. Its picked up by the OS, it makes a connection, but it idles. It recieves no returning data. Just sends requests out
<winsux> unit193: it looks like my problem is solved :) i added this ppa with apt-get: ppa:mc3man/trusty-media. then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get vlc-plugin-libde265
<lopta> ManicPanic: Interesting.
<ManicPanic> i dunno where what is wrong
<ManicPanic> should i go back to 12.04 ?
<holstein> could be a support regression..
<holstein> 12.04's repos are up for a bit longer.. id say, if you are getting what you need there, thats one way to go
<holstein> ManicPanic: are you up to date with all upgrades?
<ManicPanic> holstein: yes.
<holstein> ManicPanic: have you found a bug, related to your hardware?
<lopta> ManicPanic: Have you tried 15.04?
<ManicPanic> holstein: just in the "Additional Drivers" section it shows Wireless adapter is not working. It gives "Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver" as an option but i cant select it
<hellslinger> hello everyone, does anyone know how to prevent xfce4-notifyd from stealing focus?
<holstein> yeah.. if you can easily setup your test scenario in a live environment, it may be helpful to know if it works with the 15.04 kernel, with your hardware.. what is the hardware?
<holstein> ah.. yes.. broadcom can be challenging.. i would see that you are using the same driver you were using before, if possible..
<holstein> me? i personally just pull those problematic broadcom chips out, and swap for more "linux friendly" ones.. could be, something in the newer kernels doenst work with the modules you were using in 12.04..
<holstein> i would think, there would be a bug related to your specific broadcom hardware.. which is what? ... im sure a volunteer could assist searching with you
<ManicPanic> holstein: i cant use 15.04 , laptop is only 1GB RAM
<lopta> Will 15.04 not work if you only have 1G RAM?
<holstein> ManicPanic: 15.04 doenst require more than 1gb of ram, here.. but, again.. thats not really a "fix". just something to help troubleshoot
<ManicPanic> holstein: yes thats true
<ManicPanic> i will troubleshoot some more, hopefully get it working , thanks
<sleezio> anyone else having the issue with flash? i tried to vire a youtube vid, flash tells me it's vulernable and to check for updates, sure enough, there was an update for flash, so i install, still 'vulnerable', so i tried a full reboot, still errors
<sleezio> ugh, vire - view
<holstein> sleezio: i always have issues with flash.. especially since they dont release a version for linux anymore.. but, i can usually do ok with the pepperflash version that they supply for google., have you tried that? also, you may just have to check and see if you are *actually* vulnerable, and opt out of messages..
<sleezio> aaah, http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/07/two-new-flash-exploits-surface-from-hacking-team-combine-with-java-0-day/
<Elon_MuSk> Why is my ATI Radeon HD graphics card's propietary drivers not showing in (Additional Drivers section?
<Elon_MuSk> It used to be there on older versions of the OS
<iliekturtles2> hey guys I am having a lot of problems
<iliekturtles2> I used to run xubuntu 14.04 then switched to mint 17.1,  when I upgraded to mint 17.2 I kept getting black screens when I booted, recovery mode did work.  I tried going back to 17.1 and then back to xubuntu 14.04 but still getting same result nothing in bios has changed, secure boot is still disabled
<lopta> Oh dear.
<lopta> I tried the dist. upgrade tool and everything disappeared from my desktop.
<lopta> (icons, panels etc.)
<sparr> I'm trying to run google-chrome on xubuntu 15.04 and it's core dumping after a bunch of errors to the console, the last one being "Failed to load libGL.so.1: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<marcosnils> hey there, does anyone know why Xchat was removed in the last xubuntu distro?. Is it still recommended?
<lopta> Is Xchat an IRC client?
<sparr> yes
<sparr> xchat is an irc client
<lopta> Ah, ok.
<Unit193> sparr: You can still use it, or another one.
<Unit193> Erm, I meant that to be marcosnils.
<marcosnils> Unit193, I know.. just wondering the decision to remove it from the main distro
<Unit193> xchat isn't the most maintained, so many move to hexchat, a fork.
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-10-beta-1/ lists that.
<marcosnils> Unit193, agree. Guess It's time to go to irssi
<Unit193> Good plan! ;)
<marcosnils> :)
<marcosnils> thx
#xubuntu 2015-07-15
<daykiller> I would to make a remix of xubuntu . I want to remove some files that i do not need and i some that i do . Then make a iso of my remix  Is there any way to do this ?
<holstein> daykiller: yes
<daykiller> holstein : Can you point in the right directions .
<daykiller> holstein : Can you point me in the right directions .
<Unit193> !remix
<Unit193> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ..also, you can just make your installation as you want, and clone it.. i found that easier.. but, it really depends on what you are doing.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/452022/remastersys-alternative shows a fork of remastersys
<daykiller> Thanks you guys
<holstein> i have used UCK ^ in the past..
<HearT^KilleR> can someone help me with installing an eggdrop
<Unit193> HearT^KilleR: I'd recommend #eggdrop
<HearT^KilleR> ok thanks
<pj-xubuntu> Can anyone help me with wifi causing interrupt to audio when playing music/video straming/files?
<xubuntu020> hellou
<SpiderOne> Does anyone knows why my xubuntu 14.02 lts will freeze and it will give me messages like  input/output fail?
<cfhowlett> hdd failing?
<SpiderOne> I think that is the problem
<SpiderOne> I got an Emachines
<bekks> Whats an "Emachines"?
<SpiderOne> yeah
<SpiderOne> one of the last Emachines
<bekks> What is it?
<S0nix> Emachine, holy crap are they still in business?
<SpiderOne> no wonder why emachines are not around
<S0nix> nvm oh thank god
<SpiderOne> model eL1852g
<SpiderOne> This is it http://www.cnet.com/products/emachines-el1852g-52w-pentium-e5800-3-2-ghz-3-gb-1-tb-lcd-20/specs/
<SpiderOne> I think the harddrive over heats and fails.
<SpiderOne> hard drive
<bekks> Why do you think it overheats?
<SpiderOne> yes because after two hours the computer will restart just fine but after 10 min or so it will give that message and crash.
<bekks> Which message?
<SpiderOne> input/output fail, input/output fail and then the computer will freeze and crash.
<bekks> Do you have a specific error message?
<SpiderOne> not from xubuntu
<SpiderOne> I think its the hard drive that overheats and crashes.
<bekks> Without a specific error message, we're bound to guessing.
<SpiderOne> yeah.  I just installed a usb and I'm using it as a hard drive. Lets see what happens.
<bekks> How about getting a specific error message instead.
<bekks> That would be targetting.
<SpiderOne> I been looking around for an error message but I never get one.
<SpiderOne> It just freezes
<bekks> Where did you look? :)
<SpiderOne> in the comand line and the task manager.....
<bekks> "in the command line" means exactly nothing.
<bekks> Which log files did you look at?
<SpiderOne> ohh I dint look there.
<SpiderOne> the log files
<bekks> So you did not look for errors.
<SpiderOne> I guess.
<SpiderOne> I'm reinstalling xubuntu in the Usb drive.  Hopefully it will be fine
<bekks> How about looking at the log files just mentioned?
<SpiderOne> The hard drive its disconnected from the pc
<bekks> Well, I'm resting this case then. I thought this would have been a real issue, not sone general chat.
<Spider_> for some reason firefox crash
<SpiderOne> ok
<ManicPanic> Xubuntu killed the wireless adapter in my laptop :(
<bazhang> !crosspost | ManicPanic
<ubottu> ManicPanic: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ManicPanic> bazhang: Xubuntu is Ubuntu, so i dont know where is right to ask
<SpiderOne> ok
<bazhang> ManicPanic, in a single channel, thats where
<ManicPanic> i installed Xubuntu 14.04 yesterday. Wifi was perfect, now its gone from every possible check
<bazhang> ManicPanic, you are getting help in #ubuntu already
<lopta> I really like how Xubuntu works on the laptop I'm testing.
<lopta> It doesn't seem to resume properly from suspend though.
<lopta> I get a grey screen with just a mouse pointer on it.
<lopta> Ah, I had to hit some keys to get the login screen.
<ochosi> lopta: yes that is a known issue that has been fixed meanwhile
<ochosi> depending on what version of xubuntu you're on, you might only get that fix in the next release though
<lopta> Ah good. I'm on 15.04
<ochosi> lopta: the package that needs the update is lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ochosi> and the version you want is 2.0.1, if i'm not mistaken now
<lopta> Can I update that from the command line?
<ochosi> so far, the new package only exists for wily
<ochosi> aka 15.10
<lopta> Ah thanks
<ochosi> unless you want to add a PPA, which is at your own risk
<ochosi> gotta go, good luck!
<lopta> Thanks for your help ochosi!
<lopta> Oh pants. Apparently I can't boot the xubuntu 15.04 .iso image from a USB flash drive.
<xangua> yes you can¿
<lopta> xangua: Hmm... didn't work on this laptop.
<lopta> Oh! I know what caused that.
<lopta> Hang on, I need a thing...
<lopta> Note to self: make sure the USB flash stick is large enough to hold the image.
<xubuntu895> hello
<xubuntu895> Anyone reading this?
<holstein> xubuntu895: yes.. ask if you have a question, and a volunteer may assist
<xubuntu895> Is it possible to connect via the Terminal directly onto my vServer, which is running Debian?
<holstein> nothing about xubuntu will prevent that.. i would setup ssh
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> which, if you have it setup on the server, you can just connect without adding any packages
<xubuntu895> Thank you!
<xubuntu09w>  Hello everyone! I'm new to Linux and started to use it because i'm full of Windows dictatorship! But before use on all my home computers, I decided to test it on my Asus EEE PC 1215N with a graphic of NVidea ION2. I have tried 4 Linux OS so far: Elementarya, Mint, Ubuntu and now Xubuntu. This is definitely what I like, but I have had some difficulties. It all started when I drag the windows and they act very laggy  (except when
<xubuntu09w> definition).  To solve the problem i followed a tutorial on the internet that only brought me problems! Installed Compiz and hung up the VBlank in OpenGL settings, changed the refresh rate to 70 and turned off the refresh rate detection in the composite menu. Also in NVidea definitions I put the textures for performance and management d eenergia to performance as well. Know my mouse freezes and the windows still lag on drag. Tha
<holstein> i used to simply disable the nvidia part on my 1215n, xubuntu09w
<xubuntu09w> So you dont use proprietary driver?
<holstein> my bad.. it was a 1015n
<holstein> anyways, i used the intel side
<holstein> keep in mind, its open for nvidia to provide us support for that hardware.. but, since they havent, it can be problematic
<holstein> if i could disable the nvidia side in the bios, i would simply do that.. otherewise, you can look at what others do with the hardware.. and always try the larger #ubuntu channel, since its driver support, kernel level
<xubuntu09w> Yes I study the case but you think the mouse freezing problem and windows lag is because of the graphic card? By the way, your 1015n can play youtube videos in HD without lag?
<holstein> xubuntu09w: i have not expected it to do that..
<holstein> xubuntu09w: in youtube, i dont do hd on an older piece of hardware like that..
<holstein> not with hardware support on a community level, that is not specifically promised from the creators of the hardware
<holstein> xubuntu09w: this is what i referred to https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn if your hardware is the same.. which, i dont think it is
<xubuntu09w> Yes it is! I just have more ram ( 3 gb ) and my nvidea ion is the version 2
<xubuntu09w> And with Xubuntu... Is runing really smooth! But it's a shame that is so unstable because of this problem :/
<holstein> xfce wont require 3d to run
<xubuntu09w> So I should use noveaux drivers?
<holstein> xubuntu09w: "should" is challenging, here. in this case.. i mean, nvidia *should* provide support for the hardware for the operating system you are trying to use
<holstein> other than that, since they dont.. you may have to just try lots of options,a nd go with the most appropriate compromise
<xubuntu09w> In your opinion what I should try?
<holstein> xubuntu09w: as i said, i chose to disable the nvidia side, using the guide i gave
<holstein> but, ultimately, i chose to move on, and not use the hardware any longer
<xubuntu09w> Thanks for the holstein! For future buys, what i should look on a laptop to run Linux?
<xubuntu09w> *for the help
<holstein> xubuntu09w: well, one can always purchase something with a promise of linux support.. system76, for example.. but, mostly, intel can be a "good" choice.. just depends
<xubuntu09w> Ok, well i will try to fix my Eeepc. Thanks again for all the help!
<jace24> Hey is it fine if I use a tethered connection from my device to my PC as my main source of internet or will there be any issues?
<sleezio> i recently removed adobe flash, i'm able to watch regualr youtube vids via html5, but i can't view a live yourtube channel, rightclick debug shows: YTP_HTML5_NO_AVAILABLE_FORMATS_FALLBACK..i've installed the 'extras' and the x264 package, but still not able to view...what am i missing?
<xangua> you are missing adobe flash player
<sleezio> right, i removed it yesterday, i've been using html5 to watch the vids, just not able to view a live feed
<lopta> When I have the blue screen with the spinny thing on it, is there a key I can press to see what's going on underneath?
<lopta> (I want to see whether it's stuck).
<lopta> Apparently it wasn't. Eventually it cleared and gave me a desktop.
<lopta> Hmm... but when I go to shut down, I get the blue splash screen with the spinny thing.
<dbbeck> trying to install OpenGL 3.2 to run OpenBroadcast OBS software on Xubuntu 14.04 64bit
<cdawe> hi all
#xubuntu 2015-07-16
<Guest66061> Hi can anyone tell me how to set an external monitor hooked up to my laptop as the DEFAULT monitor so all applications will open on the external monitor?
<Guest66061> 14.04*
<Guest66061> hello?
<Guest66061> well this is  a useful caht
<ManicPanic> why cant i change screen brightness on Xubuntu ?
<ManicPanic> There is no slider to do it in the power management settings
<xangua> did you try your function keys¿
<ManicPanic> xangua: what is that?
<xangua> the function keys in your keyboard
<ManicPanic> xangua:  which keys is that?
<xangua> your bright function keys
<ManicPanic> xangua:  i dont see bright function keys on my keyboard
<ManicPanic> xangua:  the brightness stays 100% . How do i get it lower?
<ManicPanic> Settings Editor: "xfce4-power-manager/brightness-level-on-ac" is at 30% , but it still shines 100% brightness
<ToeTag> I have a bash script that keeps opening a pdf on my 2nd workspace. A window button keeps popping up and blinking on my first workspace. Anyone know how I can either suppress the blinking or make it so my panel only shows windows for the current workspace. NONE of the settings I've toggled have worked. I've tried turning off anything remotely related to this in window manager tweaks and window manager settings
<nomic> the bash script has an instruction to open the pdf .. you must find that statement and remove it ToeTag
<ToeTag> nomic, Actually I want the pdf to open - basically I'm editing the source and this is my way of auto-refreshing the pdf
<ToeTag> i just want to suppress the flashing somehow
<ManicPanic> so  there is no way to change the brightness on xubuntu
<ManicPanic> :(
<nomic> tape over it, on the screen. use opaque paper.
<ToeTag> haha
 * nomic has done similar things before.. used to do it to get rid of the gurning sign language person on the corner of films, BBC2
<james_> how to auto login to xubuntu
<james_> ?
#xubuntu 2015-07-17
<sparr> The brightness hotkeys on my Asus X551 don't work in Xubuntu. They didn't work in Ubuntu with Unity or XFCE either, but these instructions fixed it there and not now: http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<holstein> well, they are all ubuntu, at the core, and i think you'll find the main difference is, the updated base.. from 13.10 to 15.04.. is that what you are trying? 15.04?
<sparr> I was using Ubuntu 15.04 and am now using Xubuntu 15.04.
<sparr> I did make different selections during install for proprietary drivers and downloading updates during the install, so perhaps there's something there that distinguishes the two situations.
<holstein> right.. and, you were not able to make it work in *any* 15.04, correct?
<holstein> i would expect needing the proprietary drivers..
<holstein> though, the guide you link, references an intel driver..
<sparr> it worked fine in Ubuntu 15.04, running Unity and XFCE, after I made the changes recommended that link
<sparr> making the same changes in Xubuntu 15.04 has no apparent effect.
<holstein> well, its challenging to say what the changes you have, locally, but, xubuntu *is* ubuntu 15.04 with xfce
<holstein> so, did you have a different proprietary driver running in main ubuntu 15.04? vs, your current xubuntu 15.04 install?
<sparr> I don't know. Not intentionally.
<holstein> sparr: sure.. maybe confirm that you are using the same kernel modules you are needing to add for that functionality to work
<sparr> I don't know which kernel modules those are.
<holstein> sparr: the proprietary drivers you referenced
<sparr> I'm looking now and I don't think there are any proprietary drivers for the intel graphics card or backlight
<holstein> sparr: there shoudlnt be.. but, you referenced, "i did make different selections during install".. and, that could be the difference that is holding you up.. what are those settings?
<sparr> i think there were two of them
<sparr> one was "download updates during install"
<sparr> the other was "install proprietary drivers" maybe?
<holstein> right.. but, thats  not going to get you different software
<sparr> there aren't a lot of checkboxes in the installer
<holstein> just updated.. after you update, you'll have the same result
<holstein> see that you have all available upgrades
<sparr> I think I have done that
<holstein> cool.. just check, and see..
<holstein> you can simply open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sparr> aha! I think I made this change last time, but not this time: http://askubuntu.com/a/603980/4739
<sparr> gonna try rebooting after making that change
<sparr> no dice
<holstein> well, if the shortest path is, install main ubuntu, make keys work, and install xfce.. that is xubuntu, basically
<sparr> not really
<sparr> there's a lot of Unity stuff left running in the background that way that is very annoying
<sparr> aha, got it!
<sparr> had to add acpi_osi= to the grub options, and remove the acpi_backlight=vendor that another guide had told me to add.
<kuzorra> Good morning everyone!
<vrkalak>   o/
<kuzorra> Can anyone help me with some power management issues I'm having in a freshly installed 14.04?
<kuzorra> HDD spin down can not be selected....
<kuzorra> ....hdparm can spin it down manually, but it doesn't work with a given time limit
<kuzorra> It's a Western Digital Blue 640GB SATA drive, but spin down used to work until I made a fresh install yesterday
<vrkalak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<winsux> is it possible to run update-manager in a ssh session without a gui? just typing update-manager gives me gtk errors that it cannot open a display
<koegs> winsux: just package updates or updating ubuntu to a new version?
<winsux> i want to just update packages if there are any updates. with update-manager i mean the software updater
<winsux> it is called update-manager in the shell
<koegs> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will do the same job
<winsux> 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' this will upgrade the distro (i.e. xubuntu current.version to xubuntu x.x) right? that is not what i intend to do
<winsux> i read that the software-updater and apt-get are two different things. i.e. software-updater will list updates that you can't get with apt-get
<koegs> thats not true
<koegs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will update all installed packages, not xubuntu itself
<winsux> i think you are right, issuing dist-upgrade gives me many packages
<winsux> is it possible that i can break things with dist-upgrade rather than using software updater?
<koegs> it basically does the same thing, but you can never know if you have regressions with updates (although unlikely)
<winsux> okay. thank you for your help
<sjoshi> hello, i am not able to see auto ethernet option in network settings, I have ethernet and Wireless both but having problem while connecting to ethernet
<sjoshi> I am on Xubuntu15.04
<CGY> Why UNSUPPORTED UPDATES is checked by default?
<knob> Good morning!
<knob> Hey guys, I have Xubuntu laptop (4cores, 4gb, ssd).  I installed VirtualBox, and setup a Windows8 machine in there.   All is good, except when the Xubuntu host is going to "lock screen".    I don't know if it is because the entire ssd and my home folder is encrypted, yet the Xubuntu machine sometimes completely hangs.
<knob> Any idea what could be going on?
<mks1945> Hi guys, I have a problem with firefox 39 in Xubuntu 14.04. It is crash every 5 minuts
<mks1945> it is on many mashines (~50)
<Luke> How to solve this error ?
<Luke> Failure to download extra data files
<Luke> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<Luke> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Luke> The download will be attempted again later, or you can try the download again now.  Running this command requires an active Internet connection.
<ManicPanic> my laptop is getting very hot with Xubuntu opensource graphics drivers. On 14.04 my laptop's proprietary card is not supported. should i choose a version of Xubuntu that supports my laptop ? like 12.04 , or 13.04 ?
<xubuntu84w> Hello everybody! Reason of ugly looking QT apps was found https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12012
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12012 in General "xfce4-session configured with --disable-legacy-sm breaks qt4 integration" [Normal,New]
<xubuntu84w> I've built xfce4-session from git but can't login anymore... I was building on 14.04. Please take a look at it, maybe you should rebuid it and push as update
<Lopulus> UU0
<Killerday> If I make changes to a live CD. Will they stay for the install
<Killerday> Wallpaper download apps things of that nature
<knome> Killerday, no, you'll have to redo that
<Killerday> Ok thank you
<xubuntu476> hola
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<amari> Hi, how do I assign the Super (windows) key to open the whisker menu? thanks
<mrkramps> amari, you'll have to add a schortcut
<amari> what is the command to add for the shortcut to work?
<mrkramps> amari, command is 'xfce4-popup-whiskermenu'
<amari> mrkramps: It's done :) . So easy! thanks!
<mrkramps> amari, you will also have to remove some default shortcuts
<mrkramps> like terminal is bound to super+t
<amari> mrkramps: Those shortcuts still work
<amari> here
<mrkramps> but menu will open
<amari> mrkramps: No it doesn't :)
<mrkramps> i remember this to be an issue oO
<amari> mrkramps: I'm using 15.04... maybe it was fixed in this release
<mrkramps> ah, ok
<mrkramps> good to know :)
#xubuntu 2015-07-18
<josquin> binutils updated, yesterday.  My terminal, which is transparent, now shows through all the way to the desktop.  It never did, before.  Should that have happened?
<Superichy> hola bipolar
<Picoloko> Anyone here uses Teamviewer ?
<bekks> Picoloko: Please dont crosspost ;)
<Picoloko> Oops. Sorry.
<Picoloko> Do you use it?
<bekks> Why?
<Picoloko> I mean, is it secure in Linux?
<bekks> It is as secure as on Windows, since it is just a port of the Windows application.
<Picoloko> I'm a fond user of TeamViewer on Windows and I'm not sure if it works good as well in Linux?
<bekks> So just try it?
<Picoloko> Do you know any alternative that is created for Linux?
<Picoloko> Alternative for TeamViewer?
<bekks> ssh
<nickmh> x2go
<crown> Could someone hack me if I use frequently IRC?
<Picoloko> Would that be possible?
<crown> I mean
<crown> Linux is totally secure, but the NSA Could or any group of hackers?
<crown> I mean using IRC without extra security, justt the defaults?
<knome> crown, someone can hack you if you regularly use the *internet*
<knome> but that likely won't happen if you keep your packages updated
<crown> ok, thanks knome
<Picoloko> Are you guys using the LTS version of Xubuntu
<Picoloko> ?
<crown> So, you use IRC on Tor or how do you protect yourselbes
<crown> I use Ubuntu 1504
<crown> I tried to setup ufw but I think isnt possible without activating root accouny
<knome> crown, as i just implied, irc isn't any more insecure than www or email; do you use them via tor?
<knome> and no, you don't need to activate the root account for anything
<crown> No, Ive read that tor could be dangerous so I stay away
<crown> Yes I have because systemctl enable ufw serbice wont work
<crown> command I mean
<Picoloko> Is it true that TOR network is not safe anymore?
<knome> no.
<knome> crown, did you try with sudo?
<crown> Of course man
<knome> crown, if you are concerned about safety, read this: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1504/C/guide-keeping-safe.html
<crown> Im not so newbie
<Picoloko> Do you guys use SSH?
<knome> Picoloko, with what?
<Picoloko> Because I want to remotely control Windows
<crown> No I think it isnt active
<Picoloko> or Linux to Linux
<crown> by default
<crown> Have you guys tried to setjup ufw? on ubuntu It can be done without problems in Debian Fesora n arch
<crown> But I just like so much Ubuntu that doesnt mattwr
<crown> But not a fan of unity, actually I kinda hate it I like more Xfce
<crown> with High contrast theme n icons
<crown> bye guys
<xubuntu46w> I installed xbuntu 15.04 through a bootable install onto my laptop and it didin't come with any browser installed except 'web browser" and every time I try to start that using any method I can think of it says input/output error
<mrkramps> xubuntu46w, you installed the Core version of Xubuntu?
<bekks> xubuntu46w: Open a terminal and take a look at dmesg
<xubuntu46w> yeah its the core and ok hold on
<mrkramps> xubuntu46w, you then need to install some web browser
<mrkramps> this menu entry "web browser" ist just generic for the system's default web browser (which is not installed)
<Unit193> An entry created by 'exo' to be specific.
<xubuntu46w> i don't think my sources are being updated correctly then cause then shouldnt i be able to just apt-get install firefox? or do I have to be more specific. Please forgive my ignorance im still pretty new with commands.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<bekks> xubuntu46w: Whats the output of "dmesg" please? Put it into a pastebin.
<xubuntu46w> im using two computers I literally have no way of accessing internet on the one with xubuntu so idk how i'd copy and paste the output but from looking at it it seems that I just need to install a browser because there isn't one
<Unit193> ...Well that's why you can't 'apt-get install firefox'...
<xubuntu46w> no no im connected to the network just no application to access websites
<bekks> you dont need a browser for pastebin.
<bekks> dmesg | pastebinit
<xubuntu46w> oh ok one sec
<Unit193> (No pastebinit in core by default.)
<mrkramps> ouh, not good
<xubuntu46w> well blah i might just start over putting something else on a usb and reinstalling can you get to gparted on core?
<bekks> How about just installing pastebinit and pastebin the information requested? :)
<mrkramps> xubuntu46w, actually you just need to update the repositories and just apt-get all you need
<mrkramps> and if there is an error when updating the repos, let us know
<mrkramps> Unit193 already postet the command above
<Unit193> Or, re-install with http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ ?
<mrkramps> reinstalling has never been a valid solution =P
<xubuntu46w> k thats done one sec and ill try pastebinit again
<Unit193> mrkramps: Seems the user installed core expecting something closer to the desktop, and if the  user is a first timer I'd highly recommend desktop over core.
<bekks> Unit193: Then run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<bekks> No need for reinstalling.
<Unit193> bekks: I'd prefer the task, xubuntu-desktop^
<bekks> Or that, yes.
<Unit193> But yes, there's that too. :D
<xubuntu46w> yeah Ive used mint and ubuntu before but somehow it escaped my knowledge that core and desktop weren't the same thing. Totally my bad I'll try
<xubuntu46w> but desktop is installing now thanks for the help if it has an error I 'll post it
<sorinello> Hello. How can I see which version of Virtualbox is included in Ubuntu 15.04 default repos ?
<Tm_T> sorinello: packages.ubuntu.com might help (:
<cfhowlett> !info virtualbox vivid
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.26-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 15697 kB, installed size 60053 kB
<cfhowlett> sorinello, see above
<Tm_T> also one could ask bot, but it's useful to learn to use said website I'd say
<sorinello> ok, so 4.3. I though they already pushed 5.0
<Grouver> Hello, I was wondering if somebody could help me out. I just can´t figure out how to let xubuntu show my ATI HD 6950 clock and load. I need to figure out what it is so i can see if no powersave options are on that are constantly changing the clock, this was the case within Windows. I am using the opensource X.org driver.
<wyre1> hi guys! i need setup power settings to when i close lid only lock the screen but graphical power manager doesn't make it :(
<wyre1> and i try edit logind.conf but i need restart some service, ain't it?
<wyre1> do what i do always when i close the lid the system go to suspend
<quantibility> Need a good android development channel
<cfhowlett> !alis | quantibility
<ubottu> quantibility: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xubuntu09i> hello
<quantibility> Ubuntu no help
<sjoshi> Hello, how can i get auto ethernet option in Xubuntu15.04, i am not ableto see it anymore. any help?
<holstein> sjoshi: it should "just work".. when you say you cant see it anymore? what does that mean? since an update? or, since a lightning strike? or?
<sjoshi> holstein: I was able to see it before but not now, may b some upgrade
<holstein> sjoshi: cool.. was it an upgrade? any details will help a volunteer assist.. what i might do is simply try booting an older kernel, one that i know supported the card.. then, i would check the bios, and simply boot a live CD that i know supported the NIC in the past.. that would remove my installed OS from the equation
<sjoshi> holstein: ok i guess i can do that, I have live USB of ubuntu mint15.04, let me try
<holstein> sjoshi: mint shouldnt have a released called "15.04".. ideally, you could use the same one you installed xubuntu from, that you know provided support for the NIC.. but, any live iso that you know worked with the NIC will tell you if its hardware or software..
<holstein> sjoshi: other helpful tips.. ifconfig in the terminal, will list available connections/devices..
<sjoshi> holstein: point noted, thanks alot for your help. I will get back to you after verifying those points.
<w30> I want to serve up a directory with apache2. Help for the unwashed and uneducated please??
<xubuntu34w> Hi guys ! I have a question..
<xubuntu34w> I will like to create a partition where to save my files... and only for this use...  what do I have ro choose? ext4 with / or /home or anything else?
<knome> xubuntu34w, one partition for / (system files) and one partition for /home (for your personal files)
<knome> xubuntu34w, ext4 is fine for both of them
<knome> xubuntu34w, additionally, you might want a swap partition
<xubuntu34w> ok.. but what i didnt say is I have another linux -ubuntu- on the hard drive so it is only to save files to be ale to use them on any distro...
<xubuntu34w> it's a common partition I will say I want to create...
<knome> xubuntu34w, if you have ubuntu installed, you can get "xubuntu" by installing the xubuntu-desktop metapackage and selecting the "xubuntu" session from the login screen - no need to install xubuntu separately
<xubuntu34w> I know.. but I want to install Xubuntu alongside ubuntu
<knome> if you want a shared partition for file sharing between linux distributions, you can use ext4 for that - use fat32 if you need to share with windows as well
<w30> jf you don't boot windows; do what I do. make a partition with ext4 and mount it in each distro with fstab
<xubuntu34w> so I choose ext4 and?ok
<xubuntu34w> logical partition I suppose and??  / or /home or /boot.....???
<knome> xubuntu34w, none of those.
<xubuntu34w> ok
<knome> xubuntu34w, call it /data, for example
<xubuntu34w> okkk. I was sure I had to choose  something..
<xubuntu34w> thanks knome.
<knome> no, the options above are all system-related; if you want a partition for sharing, it needs to be something that's not used by the system
<knome> well, at least that's the ideal way to do it...
<xubuntu34w> ok
<xubuntu34w> so I will do your ideal way... :)
<knome> (this wa you can't mess up any installation by changing the files in this partition at least)
<xubuntu34w> and if I wanted to encrypt only the partition /data, is it possible to do it or it's only the /home folder when you want to do the installation?
<knome> i don't think you can do that at installation time
<xubuntu34w> ok
<xubuntu34w> I will use your solution knome...
<xubuntu34w> thanks a lot !
<knome> no problem
<knome> w30, what's it with apache that's not working for you?
<w30> knome, I want to serve up a wallpaper picture directory. no html pages or such fancy
<knome> ok, and where are you with the setup?
<w30> knome, I need permissions or something?
<knome> iirc, the default directory for the apache root is in /var/www
<knome> so yeah, you'll need sudo rights to touch that
<w30> knome,ok been there
<knome> or alternatively, sudo rights to enable "userdirs", but the first option is likely easier
<knome> so.. i don't really understand what your question is?
<w30> I can't just stick a directory in var/www and serve it?
<knome> you can
<knome> but you'll need sudo to do that, since that directory is owned by root
<w30> like localhost/wallpaper_directory
<knome> for example, yes
<w30> or localhost//var/www/wallpaper
<knome> no
<knome> as i said, /var/www (iirc) is the apache root, eg. "http://localhost/"
<w30> knome, it is
<knome> ok, so what's the question then?
<w30> knome, so how do I get to /var/www/wallpaper_directory?
<knome> ..get to?
<knome> http://localhost/wallpaper_directory/ ?
<w30> knome, with browser
<w30> knome, nope, access denyed
<w30> knome, forbidden rather
<knome> have you edited your apache configuration?
<w30> knome, I tried
<knome> what did you change then?
<w30> knome, I trieded a directory optiobs, allowoveride, require all grant
<knome> have you restarted apache after that?
<w30> options/optiobs
<w30> knome, service apache2 restart successful
<knome> in that case i'd suggest to ask the apache channels for help
<knome> or #ubuntu-server maybe
<knome> it's too long since i actually set up apache (myself and/or on ubuntu)
<w30> knome, ubuntu-server sounds good thanks, I will trot my ass over there :=)
<knome> ugh - and please remember that the (x)ubuntu channels are family friendly
<w30> opps sorry
<w30> ban me and Donald Trump to #windows
<knome> nah...
<knome> it's funnier to see you squirm of shame
<knome> (just kidding...)
<knome> (or am i?)
#xubuntu 2015-07-19
<nixnine> I know this is for xubuntu, but the lubuntu community doesn't seem to have any ideas or suggestions.  I have installed 15.04 but do not have any sound.  Anyone help with this?
<nixnine> ok.  Thanks.
<firestorm942> has anyone had gfx tears after login?
<sim642> udisks is being acting weird for me, I have a dead mount process for an SD card which is not connected anymore and that's preventing me from using it again
<sim642> I have no idea how to tell udisks and whatnot that the device doesn't exist anymore
<sim642> udisksctl still lists the device like it is attached
<sim642> but not mounted
<holster> Hello. I am using the latest LTS release of Ubuntu, but I want to change to Xubuntu since I do not really like the Unity desktop environment since it is a bit awkward and slow. However, I had a rather major issue after installing Ubuntu and that was wifi disconnecting after about ten minutes of usage. This was fixed with downloading and installing better drivers for my wireless card. Would it be necessary to do that after installing
<holster> Or is it not certain that would happen? Thanks in advance for any replies.
<guest002189> What is the username/password for the 15.04 live session?
<xubuntu81w> hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu81w> please help me how can i establish wifi connection on my xubuntu?
<xubuntu81w> hey
<knome> xubuntu81w, we are hearing you; please wait patiently
<xubuntu81w> how long do you want me to wait?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knome> considering we are all volunteers, i have no estimation
<xubuntu81w> I can't connect to wifi i connected to wired connection, maybe i don't have some drivers?
<xubuntu70w> Hi ! I have an issue whern installing xubuntu. I have a pc with windows 8.1 and ubuntu. when I try to install xubuntu and choose something else for creating partitions, the error message is: identical mount points for 2 systems...
<xubuntu70w> any idea?
<knome> so, what exactly are you trying to do with the partitioning?
<xubuntu70w> I try to install xubuntu alongside windows and ubuntu and try to set up the size for the partitions / and /home...
<knome> it sounds like you are trying to use the ubuntu partitions for the xubuntu installation
<xubuntu70w> what I don't knome...
<xubuntu70w> wheinstalling ubuntu I didnt the same.... i chjhose something else and set up my partitions as I wanted... and did the same for xubuntu..
<knome> ok, since you have ubuntu installed, are you sure the installer isn't trying to automatically mount the ubuntu partitions for you?
<knome> hence the message; the installer likely thinks you are trying to mount two / or /home partitions
<xubuntu70w> for ubuntu I have sda6 sda7 and sda 8 for /  /home and swap... and for xubuntu I have sda9 sda10 sda11 for /  /home and swap
<knome> and finally, why don't you just install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage in ubuntu?
<xubuntu70w> I dont want.
<xubuntu70w> because it installs other programs
<xubuntu70w> and i will like to try xubuntu in full scope
<xangua> then just install xfce or xfce-core
<knome> xubuntu-core you mean, but it's not available on all releases.
<xubuntu70w> yes I could... but if I stay with my solution... any idea why it doesnt work?
<knome> xubuntu70w, you are trying to mount two file systems/partitions to the same mount point, either automatically or manually
<xubuntu70w> how is it possible if for ubuntu I have sda6 / sda7 /home sda8 swap and for xubuntu I have sda9 / sda10 /home and sda11 swap??
<knome> i don't know, but that's what the installer is telling.
<xubuntu70w> if I renamed sda9 / in /1 for example would it solve the issue??
<xubuntu70w> or xubuntu wouldnt install under the root?
<knome> you need a / partition
<xubuntu70w> ok
<xubuntu70w> the exact message is: identical mount points for 2 file systems.... 2 file systems are assigned the same mount point (/):SCS11 (0.0.0), partition#6 (sda) and SCS11 (0.0.0) partition #9 (sda)
<knome> there you go; you are trying to mount sda6 and sda9 to /
<xubuntu70w> yes thats want I want to do.... but 1 for ubuntu and 1 for xubuntu...
<knome> yes, but you are trying to mount both partitions to / in your xubuntu installation
<knome> that's what the installer is trying to tell you
<xubuntu70w> ok
<knome> make sure the sda6/sda7 partitions aren't mounted at all for xubuntu
<xubuntu70w> ok
<xubuntu70w> I understand what you say but I dont see how it is possible..
<xubuntu70w> because I take the free space and use it to create my partitions...
<knome> xubuntu70w, it is likely the installer recognises those partitions and marks them to be mounted automatically
<xubuntu70w> thanks anyway for the answers...
<xubuntu70w> and your time..
<xubuntu70w> i have another question... how to mount the same swap partition for 2 distros??
<xubuntu70w> or the same /home partition for 2 distros??
#xubuntu 2016-07-18
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/BKdHjny0
<ax562> can someone help me with this error?
<PerfM> if you fart whistle praying to God, it should fix it
<ax562> yeah thanks that didn't work either
<ax562>  i turned off fastboot in windows 8.1, shutdown properly and ran chkdsk c: /f /r
<ax562> but still the ntfs partition will not mount :/
<ax562> had to run "powercfg.exe /hibernate off" in windoze
<ax562> I hate windows updates
<Legendre_> hi hi
<Legendre_> so my machine has been a big fat pig since I installed the latest LTS.
<Legendre_> can't seem to figure out what's up, or why it's so slow.. but dang, the poor thing is on it's face half the time, and this is just a basic desktop doing browsing etc.
<Legendre_> #ubuntu
<Legendre_> hm
<dreamon> Thunar takes about 30sec before it is started and visible.
<confusedaboutxub> Hello.
<confusedaboutxub> Would someone be able to help me with a problem I have installing Xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ask | confusedaboutxub
<ubottu> confusedaboutxub: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<confusedaboutxub> Okay, sorry. I'm new to this. Basically, when I try to install Xubuntu, I get an error "Bootloader install failed" and that it's a fatal error. I'm not sure how to fix it.
<cfhowlett> confusedaboutxub, could be many issues.  1.  did you md5sum the .iso you downloaded?  2. did you md5sum your bootable USB?
<confusedaboutxub> I'm not sure what 'md5sum' means, sorry. I pressed the 'check disk for defects' option the second time I tried to install and it said that there were no problems with the disk.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | confusedaboutxub
<ubottu> confusedaboutxub: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<confusedaboutxub> Oh good, it seems to have gotten past the grub part of the install. Thanks for all your help.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<confusedaboutxub> I selected LVM this time, possibly that worked.
<cfhowlett> ah!  yeah, that would do it.
<confusedaboutxub> Okay, it's installed successfully now. Going to go. Thanks again for all your help. Bye!
<Gotolei> where in the profile is the behavior for the home button handled?
<Gotolei> power button*
<Gotolei> i have it set to "ask" in the power manager, but instead it instantly logs out
<Gotolei> and it works properly in a guest session
<flocculant> Gotolei: check what .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/ power manager has for power button action
<Gotolei> 3
<flocculant> here that shows as empty but if I go to the Settings Editor > xfce4-power-manager as 3
<Gotolei> hm
<flocculant> which tallies with what I see in /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/ power manager
<flocculant> so check ^^ now
<Gotolei> hm, guest session does actually say "empty"
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> I would change 3 to empty
<flocculant> it works as expected here with empty in 'user' - I get the ask options
<Gotolei> changing it through mousepad has no effect
<Gotolei> doing it through settings editor doesn't accept "empty" and changes it to zero
<Gotolei> s/zero/0
<flocculant> mmm
<Gotolei> guest session is just  type="empty"  so trying to set that now
<flocculant> what did settings editor actually show?
<flocculant> because it needs to be 3
<Gotolei> set to 3, and:
<Gotolei> is there a way to restart the power manager in-place so it re-reads the settings
<Gotolei> xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/power-button-action -t empty
<Gotolei> ..just returns "3"
<Gotolei> https://i.imgur.com/zWlrMkv.png
<Gotolei> can't make the changes stick
<Gotolei> just did full reboot
<Gotolei> even if i rename the file, it just creates a new one with the same old settings
<Gotolei> :/
<Gotolei> it was broken to hell in 14.04 too, but i don't remember what i did to fix it back then
<Gotolei> or if it was even broken back then, and some interim update broke it at some point in the past year or so
<Gotolei> just upgraded to 16.04 last night while keeping the same /home and figured that'd do at least something to fix it, but nope same problem
<Gotolei> same for the whisker menu logout button
<Gotolei> the command's called without any params and it still just immediately logs out without asking
<Gotolei> found https://i.imgur.com/hwlJOmi.png
<Gotolei> nice of that to be just tucked away so you have to dig for it :I
<dreamon> having problem with thunar at startup. It take up to 30sec. till it pops up.
<dreamon> using xubuntu 14.04
<walrider> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.dhakacom.com/ubuntu-archive/dists/trusty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<walrider>       < when i run sudo apt-get update then i see this eror  how to fix it ??
<Gotolei> ok, more fun
<Gotolei> how does one get gtk2 themes that depend on pixbuf working in 16.04?
<Gotolei> themes like vertex, adwaita
<Gotolei> doesn't load the images, just this hideous solid blue
<GeekDude> What's the latest version of Xubuntu that /doesn't/ require PAE?
<GeekDude> My Xubuntu tablet (originally WinXP) seems to have crashed quite spectacularly and I'm looking to reformat it
<GeekDude> seems forcepae works
<GeekDude> And my wifi hardware is working in the latest 16.04 :D
<adrian_1908> hello. I noticed that firefox has a new save file dialog with a different layout. Does anyone know if this is GTK3 stuff, or Mozilla stuff?
#xubuntu 2016-07-19
<xubuntu86w> Can Someone please explain to me on how to connect to wi-fi on xbuntu
<Guest784> Hy guys.... does anyone can give a hand here?? is it possible to update xubuntu to the lastest version downloading just the update or i have to download everyting again?
<xangua> You can upgrade using the update manager or the ISO
<pw_> Hi, I am using xubuntu, I found that the shortcut Ctrl+Alt+B in any text input field calls the on-screen virtual keyboard, which conflicts with my Emacs keybinding, how/where can I disable this shortcut? Thanks!
<blingrang> pw_: settings-> keyboard -> shortcuts
<pjotter> Hi people. Seems that if I try to remove ristretto, the system wants to remove xfce4-goodies as well. Is there a way to only remove ristretto and leave xfce4-goodies intact?
<pw_>  blingrang: thanks. It seems that the culprit was an input method program fcitx.
<pjotter> Solved it myself: Seem that using dpkg with the --force-all option can remove a single package without dependencies. Still wonder how the same can be done with apt-get though...
<goper> Hello, how can I disable the service dnsmasq?
<goper> I need to run my own service on port 53
<aedigital> goper  try with  systemctl
<goper> ?
<aedigital> goper  sudo systemctl stop dnsmasq
<aedigital> sudo systemctl  disable dnsmasq.service
<aedigital> or maybe install  sysv-rc-conf  for this
<goper> aedigital: no go
<aedigital> :\
<sipajaus> does xubuntu have some default GPG front end/key manager I can't find? Like "password and keys" on ubuntu?
<krytarik> sipajaus: That's Seahorse, you can install it in Xubuntu as well.
<sipajaus> it only works with nautilus so I'd have to change FM as well
<krytarik> To what extent exactly?
<sipajaus> seahorse doesnt work with thunar
<sipajaus> thunar is the default file manager
<krytarik> sipajaus: And that gains you what functionality exactly?
<sipajaus> i dont understand what you are asking. You said use seahorse...I explained seahorse doesnt work with the default file manager
<xbyte> hello
<eitzei> Hey, I'm running Xubuntu 16.04 and I'm not sure if my 'ssh-add' is running correctly. A bit more background info: I have many ssh keys for different purposes and also using ssh config. My 'ssh-add -l' lists all keys/identities after reboot which is fine, but even after removing all identities with 'ssh-add -D' command 'ssd-add -l' still lists all identities. Is this a feature and I don't know how to use
<eitzei> ssh-add, or this is a bug?
<krytarik> sipajaus: So for the file manager integration you want, looks like you could create appropriate Custom Actions for Thunar using 'seahorse-tool'.
<krytarik> (Part of the 'seahorse-nautilus' package, I should mention.)
<Celso> Please, how do I leave the menu completely transparent?
<Celso> Do you have any faq that exp
<Celso> Do you have any faq that explains how to make?
<Celso> http://i.imgur.com/NQOPjB9.png
<krytarik> eitzei: LP bug 505278.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505278 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "ssh-add -D deleting all identities does not work. Also, why are all identities auto-added?" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505278
<krytarik> Celso: Right-click on the menu icon → Properties → Appearance.
<Celso> krytarik: http://i.imgur.com/8iOw25B.png
<Celso> The left side of the menu is not transparent !!
<krytarik> Right, true.
<Celso> krytarik: I add some line to .gtkrc-2.0 that total assets transparency?
<Celso> I added these lines in .gtkrc-2.0 ...
<Celso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20089536/
#xubuntu 2016-07-20
<Gotolei> how does one go about enabling the new(-ish) popout scrollbars in gtk3?
<krytarik> Gotolei: This gives you an idea: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/xubuntu-default-settings/trunk/revision/575#etc/X11/Xsession.d/56xubuntu-session
<Gotolei> mmk, so just a line in .profile then
<eitzei> krytarik: Ou, didn't see that. Thanks!
<xubuntu55i> hi there..
<xubuntu55i> my xubuntu install is stuck..
<xubuntu55i> any know how on this would be helpful
<sine0> hello. Is xubuntu and ubuntu distro with xubuntu xfce4 included as default
<sine0> and > an
<GeekDude> More or less, yeah
<GeekDude> It ships with xfce4 instead of unity, as well as a few other software choices, such as the gnome software center instead of the ubuntu software center
<sine0> ok thanks that has answered my question
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all. I am looking at how to disable power off and restart for non admin users when they select logout from the menu and the dialog from xfce4-session-logout is called.  Is that something I need to do in polkit?
<Pres-Gas> I can't find anything specific to xfce4, and there are examples on other distros but not sure if those work for xubuntu
<GeekDude> Pres-Gas: that's an interesting question. I don't have any idea but I'm researching :)
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, I am finding interesting leads, but nothing xfce specific, GeekDude
<GeekDude> it looks like you can disable the buttons altogether
<GeekDude> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=148810
<GeekDude> "Creating that file (/etc/xdg/xfce4/kiosk/kioskrc) and setting which users could shutdown solved the problem"
<GeekDude> I'm not sure if that applies to non-kiosk mode, but it sounds interesting
<Pres-Gas> Well, that is from the display manager, right.  Not the "Logout" option on the menu.  That was my read on it
<GeekDude> I'm not sure what kind of effect it has
<GeekDude> I wonder if that setting applies to light-locker as well
<GeekDude> https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode
<GeekDude> I want to test, but I also don't want to shut down my machine by accident. I am kind of using it to chat at the moment
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, I would have to wait to get home, GeekDude.  :)
<xubuntu16i> I need help
<xubuntu16i> Error 098: Boot error
<xubuntu16i> Anyone?
#xubuntu 2016-07-21
<cavac> Is the point release today for upgrading 14.04 to 16.04?
<flocculant> cavac: no - that's due a bit later
<xubuntu46w> Hello everyone, I keep getting this error during install I can't for the life of me figure out how to fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20302441/
<GeekDude> Are you wiping the disk entirely before installing?
<GeekDude> Rather, is that what you are wanting to do, or is there data on the disk that needs to be preserved
<GeekDude> If not, I'd grab gparted and delete all the partitions then try running the installer again
<xubuntu46w> GeekDude: I'll try that and then see what happens. It's possible to make a LiveUSB from a live session... isn't it? I only have this machine.
<GeekDude> Why would you need to make a liveusb?
<GeekDude> Just install the gparted desktop app :)
<GeekDude> >sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<xubuntu46w> That sounds so much easier. xD Thanks.
<ranu> Hello, has anyone faced this problem: http://imgur.com/a/67arCw ?
<ranu> Names of desktop icons are not centered and with shadows behind it
<ranu> Image link: http://imgur.com/z0wuEWO
<choki> hi
<flocculant> ranu: bug 1598316
<ubottu> bug 1598316 in shimmer-themes (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598316
<ranu> Thanks to point that out to me flocculant :-)
<flocculant> ranu: not sure of the fix release state for 16.04 though currently
<ranu> Not a problem for now, gonna check that bug later, busy right now
<GeekDude> ranu: I am having the same problem, I don't suppose you have found a workaround?
<ranu> GeekDude, found something but didn't try it yet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/798778/desktop-icon-foreground-text-is-way-offset
<GeekDude> Looks decent enough, but the answer doesn't contain instructions on how to undo the hold once the bug is fixed upstream
<doot> Anyone running xubuntu on a older Acer netbook?
<stould> Hello, I have installed a windows 10 an as expected, it fucked the grub.. I used the grud-repair, but now a surprise, where is my windows partition now? someone know how to rescue the partition?
#xubuntu 2016-07-22
<xubuntu68w> Hey guys, I have a question and I was wondering if you could help me?
<xubuntu68w> I can't figure out for the life of me how to hide the "ALL" category in MenuLibre
<xubuntu68w> Does anyone know how to do it? Can't find anything on google..
<xubuntu68w> I'm running MenuLibre 2.1.3 Xubuntu 16.04
<krytarik> xubuntu68w: That's not actually a category, but a feature of Whisker Menu - and no, I don't see anything on a quick look either.
<xubuntu68w> :(
<xubuntu68w> Its a weird  feature, If you hide a category it makes no sense to show the hidden category apps in All category
<xubuntu68w> nowing my grandma she's goign to click on everything she's sees in her menu lol
<xubuntu68w> just wanted to leave the apps she uses
<xubuntu68w> that way she's not going to mess everythin up
<xubuntu68w> oh well thanks for your help krytarik
<xubuntu68w> much appreciated
<krytarik> Welcome.
<xubuntu68w> in menulibre (Xubuntu 14.04) it wasn't like that that's why I was asking, if you hide stuff it stays hiden..guess they've updated it
<xubuntu68w> Anyhow..have  a nice day..maybe I ask the dev
<vahvero> Hello! desktop-file-validate gives me no errors....How i can add shortcut to Xubuntu desktop? its now /usr/share/applications/ and i can see it at whisker menu. I want it to desktop! xD Thank you
<vahvero> Every new user should get it
<aberlin> hello, I would like to use the new version but '~ $ sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade ' doesent work, do I have to wait or should I look for some special commands?
<akxwi-dave> have yopu tried..  sudo do-release-upgrade
<drohm> hi, are there instructions on how to verify the xubuntu iso after downloading?
<akxwi-dave> did you download from the offical torrent on xubuntu.org?
<drohm> aye, I did.  I was just wondering if Xubuntu.org has their own pgp key.  I did the sha256sum -c SHA256SUMS and it was 'ok', but wanted to verify as well
<akxwi-dave> I don't think it does.. only the shasum..
<TsakNorris> Hello i was here already asking, but i will ask one more time :D Why /usr/share/applications/foo.desktop goes to whisker-menu? How i can make it so that it will go straight to desktop. Thank you.
<akxwi-dave> sorry can't help with that one
<TsakNorris> i will add :D if i put it straight to ~/Desktop/foo.desktop you can't even see the file :D
<TsakNorris> with ls command you can see it, but not in GUI
<TsakNorris> is there somewhere like real document where is all the commands for XFCE?
<TsakNorris> That whisker-menu is ruining now everything :/
<NotARobot> TsakNorris, whickermenu will read all .desktop files from /usr/share/applications (as well as $HOME/.local/share/applications) to populate menu entries.
<TsakNorris> NotARobot, So what is the magic command to write in .desktop file that i will see it on desktop?
<NotARobot> If copying the .desktop file to the desktop is not showing the icon, then 1. Is desktop configured to display icons and 2. Is xfdesktop managing the desktop?
<TsakNorris> NotARobot, well its stock Xubuntu. No editing done to it. Latest version
<NotARobot> There is no magic command, if xfdesktop is managing desktop and icons are set to be displayed, it should be displaed
<NotARobot> Which version xubuntu?
<TsakNorris> well im not close to it now, but latest :D
<TsakNorris> what you can download from they're page
<NotARobot> Check Settings Manager, Desktop, Icons tab and make sure that "icon type" is set to "file/launcher icons"
<TsakNorris> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/#lts
<TsakNorris> its that 64-bit
<TsakNorris> 16.04 LTS
<TsakNorris> I will install that to my home laptop also.
<TsakNorris> and why xubuntu have that avahi-daemon problem? other distros i haven't seen it. i know, i have to go to /etc/defaults/avahi-daemon and change 1 to 0 there, but still.
<drohm> TsakNorris, you do see the application in the Menu, correct?  Have you tried right-clicking the icon in the menu and select add to desktop?
<ruwolf> Hello. :-) How can I view list of packages available on live CD? If i look on xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.list, there are very few packages, so it is incomplete.
<ruwolf> I look for live CD with GParted.
<ruwolf> list of programs
<ruwolf> I know, I can install other packages from Internet (by aptitude. e. g.), but I prefer it on DVD...
<xangua> Xubuntu comes with gparted, yes
<xubuntu31i> hello
<ruwolf> Thank you, xangua - where can I see it, that it is included on DVD image?
<tacomaster> is 1.5GB of ram good for a smooth xubuntu experience?
<flocculant> tacomaster: worked for me when I had that much
<flocculant> though of course it depends on what *you* are doing ;)
<tacomaster> I am mostly using this for learning c, watching video courses, and accessing the web
<tacomaster> I am running gentoo with blackbox right now but i am getting tired of always having to spend my time fixing something instead of studying lol
<xubuntu16i> hi
<tacomaster> I just know some of the *buntu's can be a bit heavy on ram
<flocculant> tacomaster: on boot my yak install grabs ~400Mb - but I do have stuff starting on boot
<tacomaster> I am using around 300MB with firefox and pidgin running!
<hoverboots> Guys, anyone knows if i can use the icedtea java plugin on chromium-browser?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> in 16.04 when I raise volume properties I can raise the currently running programs *above* 100%. can I attribute that to certain programs permanently?
<SteinerIsCooking> Is this an OK place to ask questions about running apps in Xubuntu?
<mrkramps> probably yes
<SteinerIsCooking> OK, well.
<SteinerIsCooking> In the past, I've used Dropbox before in Xubuntu just fine, but I'm looking to switch to iDrive. Can I use iDrive's GUI in Xubuntu?
<SteinerIsCooking> I got it up and running in the terminal, I think, but I was wondering if I could get the syncing like Dropbox
<mrkramps> SteinerIsCooking, https://www.idrive.com/online-backup-linux
<mrkramps> i don't see any graphical client supported by linux
<SteinerIsCooking> Yes, that's my problem
<SteinerIsCooking> Someone told me Ubuntu had its own cloud service?
<mrkramps> SteinerIsCooking, Ubuntu One cloud was shutdown 2014
<SteinerIsCooking> Yikes
<SteinerIsCooking> Didn't know, honestly
<SteinerIsCooking> Maybe I'll do Dropbox, then. iDrive had a better deal, but the no GUI is a deal-breaker for me
<rwf> what is openbox
<mrkramps> rwf, a window manager
<rwf> ty  mrkramps
<rwf> so quiet in here
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> hi!
<mrkramps> hello
<rwf> hi
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> I`m trying to install Xubuntu on MSI u100 with 1GB RAM laptop,is it ok?
<rwf> wow the guy that runs ubuntu
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> :D
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> So?
<mrkramps> guyWhoRunsXubunt, might work
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Cool,i made that laptop ultra lag with Windows 10
<rwf> windows is a resource hog by default
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Ye,i know
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Windows 7 is like last Windows that was OK
<rwf> i think  10 is really a  9
<mrkramps> guyWhoRunsXubunt, the u100 has not much ram, a slow atom cpu and likely a slow harddisk
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> No,Windows 8 is actually 9
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Oh yeah,that laptop is crap
<rwf> i swivel  corrected again
<mrkramps> imho lubuntu might be the better choice
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> But it  can run Windows XP,so it should run Xubuntu
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> I like Xubuntu`s look
<mrkramps> give it a try then
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Is there any Linux Creation wizard? Like nLite for XP?
<rwf> i got xubuntu on my old dell dimension 3000 and it runs fine
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Cool,than it should totally run on mine
<mrkramps> guyWhoRunsXubunt, what exactly do you expect from a tool like nLite?
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Well,i would like to put Xfce into Lubuntu
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Or is Lfce what makes Lubuntu a Lubuntu?
<mrkramps> it's LXDE
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Anyway,i would like to put my own drivers and stuff
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Want to make my own Linux distro
<mrkramps> stuff yes, dirvers most probably not
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Cool,if stuff is yes
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Link?
<mrkramps> install mini.iso, install xubuntu-core package and go ahead
<mrkramps> https://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Xubuntu rocks Zorin OS in Windows-Like look
<mrkramps> but for beginners it is easier installing desktop edition and just remove unwanted applications
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Zorin OS is laggy,too
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> buggy* i meant
<rwf> zorin is graphic intense crazy
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Well,yes
<rwf> gamer os i'd say
<mrkramps> just forget about zorinOS
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> LOL,gaming os should be less resource-eating
<rwf> linux mint an xubuntu are my favs so far
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> Like SteamOS
<rwf> puppy linux didnt like my pc i guesses
<guyWhoRunsXubunt> distro pros?
<rwf> distrowatch.com
<rwf> well  i'm gunna go chat on buzzen.com   take care
#xubuntu 2016-07-23
<Cysc0> anyone have have a minute for a tech question?
<tyhender> Hey,everybody. I got xubuntu like for a week now
<tyhender> And i like it more than Ubuntu
<tyhender> Umm,anybody there?
<tyhender> :-(
<tyhender> So i hope someone will answer me,Xubuntu does not have Windows fonts,so most of the sites display wrong
<Pici> tyhender: install the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package: sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<tyhender> Thanks
<tyhender> Gonna try
<tyhender> Thanks for fonts!
<tyhender> Now most fonts display as should
<tyhender> But some is still missing
<dreamon> since a few week thunar starts very slow. also after reboot. takes about 30sec.
<xubuntu83d> trying to run a firmware update for my ssd from livecd, downloaded, chmod +x'ed but: ./afu  bash: ./afu: No such file or directory
<xubuntu83d> why can't I run it, it's obviously there
<xubuntu83d> $ file afu  afu: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=5aba1747cf5997db1af187ebf439462e20ecc46b, stripped
<tacomaster> I have a fresh install of xubuntu with a pretty fast internet connection but when i open the gui software app downloader i never get any pictures or descriptions to load
<superprower> Hello, I just installed xubuntu to my HP laptop, and I have a problem: desktop icons labels are shifted to the left, like they weren't centered, but when I select any icon, I can see outline of correct label. Any ideas? System is almost empty, just clear install and some of my apps.
<superprower> I hope I expressed my problem correctly, my english is not perfect thou.
<krytarik> superprower: LP bug 1598316.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1598316 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598316
<superprower> Oh, so arc theme can cause this. Interesting. Thank you
<UncreativeChap> Hi, all.
#xubuntu 2016-07-24
<pflanze> Hi. Where can I get image signatures (PGP)?
<pflanze> why can I not find this sha256 sum? 805ed3580ce1ee5e09611d414fac4ec6925badc3cb301a00947b6aad40d08de6
<bekks> Ubuntu does not shiPGP image signatures, afauik, and where did you look for the SHA256 checksums?
<bekks> And where is that checksum from?
<pflanze> that's from the file I got from bittorrent
<pflanze> after showing up as 100% downloaded. Oddly now I'm getting 7e0fdb66dbc9a21ec3f710dcd686f09447cf8f3fdd4c868bad2a8107abc8fdeb instead
<pflanze> which still can't be found in DDG
<bekks> Forget bittorrent and use an official download mirror instead.
<bekks> Whatever "DDG" might be.
<pflanze> Gah, xubuntu's hoem page recomments bittorrent
<pflanze> DDG=DuckDuckGo
<pflanze> notzhing in google either
<bekks> Putting in checksums in a search engine is futile.
<pflanze> why
<bekks> Because it is nonsense.
<pflanze> just because?
<bekks> Whyich Ubuntu file exactly did you download?
<pflanze> xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<bekks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/
<pflanze> Assuming the search engine isn't corrupted I don't see why seaching in one doesn't give a good confidence.
<pflanze> xubuntu?
<pflanze> I need a live image.
<bekks> 14http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/
<bekks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/ ...
<pflanze> Thanks, that contains gpg signatures.
<pflanze> Above hash is correct. ODd that Google doesnt have it
<bekks> Because hashes are changing often, search engines dont store them. Searching for them is futile.
<bekks> And a search engine delivering a hash could still be delivering a faked one.
<pflanze> usually them are fast enough really, 2 weeks or so
<pflanze> yes level of paranoia is a parameter
<pflanze> better than http as xubuntu website gives.
<bekks> two weeks and fst in one sentence? You must be kidding.
<bekks> *fast
<bekks> Level of paranoia is a parameter for medication, not for IT. :)
<xubuntu82w> hi all!
<xubuntu82w> anyone online?
<xubuntu82w> can someone tell me how can i kick windows 10 out of my machine?
<Gotolei> how do i even begin to troubleshoot this? https://i.imgur.com/A2ytkWm.png
<Gotolei> somehow dbus has broken so that notifications don't know to replace each other
<Gotolei> curiously, the brightness notifications work fine
<Gotolei> but if i scroll over the sound indicator it just fills up the screen
<gnfr> Hi all! I have a simple question, why does Chromium remain running in the background after closed?
<xubuntu48i> hi
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2017-07-17
<pragomer>  xfconf-query --channel thunar --property /misc-exec-shell-scripts-by-default \
<pragomer> <pragomer>              --create --type bool --set tru
<pragomer> is it also possible for beeing asked if I want to edit or execute? (like in gnome I think)
<pizzaBurger> Hello, can't print double-sided. Print -> Page Setup -> Layout -> Two-sided: not available. Running xubuntu 17.04. Printer HP Laser Jet M1132 MFP. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> Yesterday I configured Xubuntu on my laptop to not sleep/shutdown when lid is closed.
<TheWild> Then I closed the lid.
<TheWild> Guess what happened.
<xubuntu87i> hi there
<diogenes_> hi
<xubuntu87i> need help
<xubuntu87i> guys
<xubuntu87i> just installing xubuntu
<xubuntu87i> how use termminal?
<diogenes_> depends what you need
<xubuntu87i> useable os, not more
<xubuntu87i> docs, films
<xubuntu87i> surfing
<xubuntu87i> i know that i can install many programs by termminal
<xubuntu87i> but
<diogenes_> you don't need terminal
<xubuntu87i> what usefull features it have?
<xubuntu87i> ty
<xubuntu87i> are u a programmer?
<xubuntu87i> or just a user?
<diogenes_> user
<xubuntu87i> nice to meet you :)
<diogenes_> symmetrically
<vimart> DHi
<vimart> Hi
#xubuntu 2017-07-18
<ralph101> hi
<ralph101> I am running Xubuntu 16.04.. adobe plashplayer has no sound, everything else works.
<ralph101> youtube / html5 have sound, but just adobe flashplayer does not work
<ralph101> not sure what to do
<diogenes_> how did you test it?
#xubuntu 2017-07-19
<vimart> damn it, cat
<vimart> damn it, can't push vim to wrap text to 80 for slrn
<bazhang> no cursing please vimart
<bazhang> why not ask in #vim
<vimart> bazhang: you are hyperactive :-) don't worry solved it. I just wanted to expand myself ;-)
<craigbass76> I must be numb... I hit print screen and there's nothing on the clipboard to paste. I can create screenshot in Gimp, but I was wondering what I'm missing here.
<stain> my desktop is black help me!!
<well_laid_lawn> stain:  do you know the graphics card ?
<stain>  a gtx 400
<well_laid_lawn> are you using the opensource drivers?
<stain> yess
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<stain> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> try the nvidia driver
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<pizzaBurger> Hello! Software updater gives me "Not enough free disk space": http://paste.ubuntu.com/25126544/. I know I have 170+ gb free space, how shoul I fix this problem? Running xubuntu 17.04. Thanks!
<flocculant> pizzaBurger: I suspect you've encrypted and thus /boot is seperate and obviously close to full - you'll need to remove some old kernels
<flocculant> you can check the size and space with df -h
<flocculant> apt-get autoremove might clear some kernels
<pizzaBurger> flocculant: worked, awesome, thanks a lot!
<macaronij> Hi all, i have Xubuntu 16.04 , i love the new lock screen (lightDM lock) but have 2 questions 1) every time i close the session (xflock4), the screen goes black and i have to move the mouse to see the login screen, i guess this is for notebooks but i'm in a desktop so i want to be on2) every time i close my session numlock goes OFF wich is anoying because my password have numbers
<flocculant> pizzaBurger: np - keep an eye on the space left there :)
<flocculant> macaronij: afaik lightlocker IS black
<macaronij> ok but at least can i have "Bloq Num" doesn't go OFF?
<flocculant> and with regard to numlock - I have same 'issue' numbers in password - I install numlockx and have created a .conf file
<flocculant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25126656/ is saved as /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/90-numlock.conf
<macaronij> cool, will try it! tx a lot
<flocculant> macaronij: np - hope it helps
<CrazyTux> hello, can we install SAP ERP on Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> CrazyTux:  what's a SAP ERP ?
<well_laid_lawn> if it's available for ubuntu it's there for xubuntu
<CrazyTux> what? you don't know SAP ERP? it is a Enterprise Resource Planning software package.
<well_laid_lawn> ok best of luck with that
<CrazyTux> the officially supported linux distros are Redhad, Oracle and Suse.
<CrazyTux> is there any way I can install it on Ubuntu/Xubuntu for my personal use.
<CrazyTux> I don't bother much about the support though.
<well_laid_lawn> CrazyTux:  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20091129070817552/ERP.html might be of help
<CrazyTux> well_laid_lawn, thanks a lot for that link. I will check that.
<well_laid_lawn> np
<CrazyTux> btw, is tlp installed by default in xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2017-07-20
<Rodney_> I have just completed install of xubuntu. I am wondering which version of wine I need to install that will run World of Warcraft?
<Rodney_> Also is there someone here that will walk me through the process step by step?
<tsglove> Hey guys, question: I setup the taskbar as a "Deskbar".  Yet on a dual monitor setup, on monitor#2, this Deskbar is "overlaid" on top of windows.
<tsglove> So everything that is "under" the deskbar in Monitor#2 is slightly hidden by the width of the Deskbar.  Any idea what I could do fix it?
#xubuntu 2017-07-21
<vimart> Hi
<vimart> What email client is worth use today? I was kinda happy using Kmail under KDE
<xGrind> Thunderbird
<vimart> I'm configuring it just now :-)
<vimart> I like this Thunderbird, looks and works good.
<tsglove> Thunderbird is awesome.  Kudos to the team.
<rajivmars> hi all. i have installed xubuntu. whenever i restart the laptop or turn on and plug/unplug it for the first time to the power source then the brightness automatically increases to the maximun? i am tried ubuntu as well and the same problem persists in it. what is the issue?
<rajivmars> i am on xubuntu 16.04.2
<rajivmars> is this the common problem in ubuntu distributions?
<diogenes_> rajivmars, look in power settings
<rajivmars> i have done everything
<rajivmars> nothing works
<diogenes_> what have you done exactly
<rajivmars> i have tried every power settings but once i plug/unplug the laptop to the power source for the first time (for a particular) session then the brightness automatically increases
<rajivmars> the same issue was with ubuntu 16.04
<diogenes_> look in settings > Settings Editor > xfce4-power-manager
<rajivmars> yes i have already did it
<diogenes_> ok then you can try the following: go to settings > session and startup > applications autostart and disable power manager, reboot and see if anything changes
<rajivmars> ok
<vimart> Hi #xubuntu
<xGrind> hi
<ax562> hello, any ideas how to get hdmi output sound working
<ax562> it originally worked but now the hdmi options in pulse audio is unavailable.
<ax562> thoughts?
<ax562> I was thinking maybe reinstalling my video card driver
<ax562> was going to try this but settings doesn't have a sound option https://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-no-sound-through-hdmi-in-external-monitor-in-ubuntu/
<vimart> Hello #xubuntu
#xubuntu 2017-07-22
<ax562> hi
<vimart> Hi ax562
<ax562> hola vimart
<vimart> I need go to sleep
<vimart> see ya later
<ax562> by
<ax562> anyone awake in here?
<gredjok> i want to split an avi file. I dont want to change any format or size if the file. I just need to cut the first 90 seconds of it. Openshot,apparenty does not offer that option . correct me if wrong
<gredjok> i tried avidemux too, but I keep changing the first splitting point and the program keeps splittung from a previosu point. always
<xangua> Tried Kdenlive?
<xangua> I've your you can at least cut videos with VLC
<ax562> gredjok you should be able to do that with open shot.  Just bounce out the selected time of video and use .avi codec
<ax562> anyone know if this will work if I'm building a xubuntu kernel ?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<ax562> or will I have any issues? I'm on xubuntu 16.04 lts x64
<zincing> Ubuntu 16.04 repository is on GnuPG 2.1.11 and libgcrypt 1.6.5. These versions are a bit old. When can we expect more recent versions to be available?
<well_laid_lawn> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<well_laid_lawn> zincing:  ↑
<zincing> well_laid_lawn: Thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<willdor> hello
<willdor> I keep getting a black screen with my AMD GPU any can help?
<willdor> The whole computer is bran new
<willdor> It work for a while after I tund it on but then (ranndbly) gose black
<diogenes_> willdor, what do you mean black? screensaver? or what?
<willdor_> I had to reboot did any say anytink
<diogenes_> let me guess, it is a lenovo?
<willdor_> no it form pc planet
<diogenes_> is it a laptop or desktop?
<willdor_> desktop
<diogenes_> ok
<willdor_> it has a Radeon™ RX 460 Graphics
<diogenes_> run in terminal: sudo apt install inxi
<willdor_>  sudo apt install inxi = 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<diogenes_> ok run: inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> and tell me what you see
<diogenes_> DON'T POST HERE THE PUTPUT!
<diogenes_> output*
<willdor_> https://pastebin.com/v5k6uUT1
<willdor_> I am useing AMD pro drivers
<willdor_> Sorry i mean to say AMDGPU-PRO
<diogenes_> if the pc is starting up, then I don't think it's graphics
<diogenes_> ok what is the output of: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<willdor_>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25144692/
<diogenes_> sudo apt install intel-microcode
<willdor_> just want to say when useing intel graphic on the same computer it work find
<diogenes_> install the microcode and maybe it will hel[p
<willdor_> saying that i have remove intel graphic too thy to make this work
<diogenes_> intel microcode is related to intel firware
<diogenes_> you have to install it
<diogenes_> it's not that you switchhing to intel graphic
<willdor> all read install Microcode
<willdor> did i missanytink?
<diogenes_> yes, install the microcode
<willdor> how?
<willdor> allready try sudo apt-get install microcode
<diogenes_> run: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<diogenes_> and tell me what you see
<willdor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25144722/
<willdor> i have all ready install the intel microcode
<willdor> before we satred
<diogenes_> just to make sure, run: sudo apt install intel-microcode
<diogenes_> not MIcrocode bur intel-microcode
<diogenes_> but*
<willdor> ok done it
<diogenes_> what is the output?
<willdor> it did nothink! 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<diogenes_> ok
<willdor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25144735/
<willdor> full output
<diogenes_> but you still didn't run: inxi -Fxrc0
<willdor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25144747/
<willdor> output from inxi
<diogenes_> listen what command did you run?
<willdor> Not Full list :sudo apt-get install intel-microcode, inxi ,  sudo ubuntu-drivers.
<diogenes_> what was the last command you run?
<willdor> no it was "history". before that it  "inxi" becase of  diogenes_ then it was "sudo apt-get install intel-microcode"
<diogenes_> willdor, be very very extremely careful
<diogenes_> you have to run:
<willdor> was that to long?
<diogenes_> NOT inxi ONLY
<diogenes_> BUT
<diogenes_> inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> do you understand the difference between inxi and inxi -Fxrc0
<willdor> add man inxi to the this
<willdor> *list
<diogenes_> willdor, one more unrelated sentence and I give up
<willdor> ok sorry
<diogenes_> willdor, it is so simple to just write in the terminal the following command: inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> and press enter
<diogenes_> then share the output
<diogenes_> what difficulty you have found there?
<willdor> alll ready done that twice
<diogenes_> no, you done inxi
<diogenes_> since I asked for: inxi -Fxrc0
<willdor> ok on it
<willdor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25144783/
<diogenes_> hallelujah
<diogenes_> finally
<willdor> i thore that Fxrc0 was a username and you ware quoting him/har. sorry
<diogenes_> lol
<willdor> i know i need to remove some of the Repos
<diogenes_> everything looks find with your system, open synaptic package manager from the menu
<willdor> let me 1st install synaptic package manager
<diogenes_> ok
<willdor> ok it open'ed
<willdor> synaptic package manager is opend
<diogenes_> ok type in the search bar asus
<willdor> ok
<willdor> done
<diogenes_> and see what you get, sometimes asus platforms have special pieces ok software for the mobo
<willdor_> black
<diogenes_> don't reboot
<diogenes_> try alt+ctrl+f1
<diogenes_> and see if you get the terminal
<willdor> ok i have wich over to intel grathics
<willdor> i cant find Mobo driver on synaptic package manager
<diogenes_> ok wait
<willdor> did find this online https://dlcdnimgs.asus.com/websites/global/aboutASUS/OS/Linux170105.pdf
<diogenes_> willdor, ok, there's a try to upgrade to the latest kernel
<diogenes_> BUT
<diogenes_> there's a chance you break your system
<willdor> do you mean a daily build?
<diogenes_> not, a stable version
<willdor> how would i go about doing that?
<diogenes_> willdor, your current kernel version is 4.4.0-87, but the latest stable version is 4.12.3
<diogenes_> if you want, we can try
<diogenes_> BUT, only if you not afraid of reinstalling the system if something goes wring
<diogenes_> wrong*
<willdor> i only had for 3 day
<diogenes_> so?
<willdor> most of that the i was rebooting it try to my this to work
<diogenes_> willdor, I didn't understan you, you want to try or not?
<willdor> yep
<diogenes_> would you be able to reinstall the system if something goes wrong?
<willdor> yes got the live flash dive by my keebord
<diogenes_> ok then let's start
<diogenes_> BUT
<diogenes_> only if you act quickly, I don't have the whole day
<willdor> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.12.3/
<diogenes_> why do you send me that link?
<willdor> just want make sue this is ware i can install kernal
<diogenes_> no, we'll do it differently
<willdor> ok
<diogenes_> open leafpad
<willdor> opend an text editer (Gedit)
<diogenes_> ok now
<diogenes_> go to this link: https://paste.opensuse.org/50673960
<diogenes_> copy everything and paste into the gedit
<willdor> thren save it?
<diogenes_> click save with the name kernelupgrade and save it to your /home folder
<willdor> ok done that. seting run as program
<diogenes_> open a new terminal
<willdor> type "./kernelupgrade" to terminal hit enter??????
<diogenes_> yes
<willdor> Do you want the latest RC?
<diogenes_> yes
<willdor> as i am wating for this to finish do you know of any good IDE for xubuntu
<willdor> going to reboot
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> IDEs you find here: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/8-best-ides-or-code-editors-for-linux
<willdor> let just wait and see
<willdor> thx for everythink
<diogenes_> ok you're welcome
<willdor_> it done it agen
<diogenes_> hmmm
<diogenes_> very strange
<diogenes_> I'd advice you to change the distribution for a while
<diogenes_> and see if it still keep that behaviour
<willdor_> ok can i just do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<willdor_> or sometink
<willdor_> or do a full install?
<diogenes_> I mean you should try a non-ubuntu based distro
<willdor_> diogens look at this https://dlcdnimgs.asus.com/websites/global/aboutASUS/OS/Linux170105.pdf
<willdor_> it Ubuntu or Fedora SuSe for my motherbord
<diogenes_> willdor_, I'd advice you to try openSUSE leap 42.2
<willdor_> ok
<willdor_> have not swich. seem to be working now
<diogenes_> how it's working now?
<sunseeker> hello got an issue installing nvidia
<sunseeker> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sunseeker>  nvidia-340 : Depends: lib32gcc1 but it is not going to be installed
<sunseeker>               Depends: libc6-i386 but it is not going to be installed
<l1Ll1Ll1L> sunseeker, https://askubuntu.com/questions/564282/apt-get-unmet-dependencies-but-it-is-not-going-to-be-installed
<l1Ll1Ll1L> not trying to be rude sunseeker, there is some legit troubleshooting steps there :)
#xubuntu 2017-07-23
<gurra72> xubisar :)
<xubuntu90w> hi, i am wondering if anyone can help me with a video issue after suspend/resume.
<xubuntu90w> my issue is, if i suspend for a short time, (ex 5min) then no issue on resume.  however, if i am suspended for a longer period of time(not sure how long) on resume, no hdmi signal from my nvidia card
<xubuntu90w> the system is up, i can ssh to it and reboot it, or if i kill the display manager and restart it, then the video comes back
<xubuntu85d> hi there. and good evening from germany
<xubuntu85d> i've a question regarding the version of xubuntu i am using. I'm new to xubuntu. How can I find out which version I am using ?
<xubuntu85d> in kubuntu there is a info center which dispays all software data
<krytarik> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<xubuntu85d> thanks ubottu! this works fine! :)
<xubuntu85d> but. what do you mean with apt-chache policy "package"?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> how I can make this dumb system *not* suspend when laptop's lid is closed?
#xubuntu 2018-07-16
<xubuntu26d> Boa noite! Por favor, alguém pode me dar uma resposta... Porque minhas imagens .iso estão dobrando de tamanho assim que termino meus downloads?
<xubuntu26d> aconteceu 4 vezes...
<xubuntu26d> baixei as .iso e assim que abri o usb-creator para gravá-las no pendrive, notei que todas elas tinha dobrado de tamanho.
<krytarik> !br | xubuntu26d
<ubottu> xubuntu26d: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<acoustyk> Anyone here use alpine mail viewer?
<acoustyk> I can't figure out for the life of me how to change the password for the alpine password file
<flocculant> acoustyk: does this not work? https://wiki.alpinelinux.org/wiki/Changing_passwords_for_ACF
<flocculant> other than that - no clue I'm afraid
<aaron_> hello
<aaron_> hope everyone is ok.  i am looking for a little help with a computer i just put xubuntu on.. after apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, the desktop doesn't show up.  the screen flashes 8/9 times and i get a flashing cursor
<aaron_> i have been trying various google searches but i can't figure out the cause
<aaron_> i can get terminal up with ctrl+alt+f1
<aaron_> anyone?
<aaron_> 18.04
<diogenes_> !ask | aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Spass> hello aaron_, maybe it's some kind of graphics card driver issue? what are you using?
<aaron_> Hi Spass.  lspci shows "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<aaron_> not sure where the config file if for x to see what driver it's using
<diogenes_> aaron_, sudo lscpi -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<diogenes_> sorry wrong
<diogenes_> sudo lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<diogenes_> that one ^^
<Spass> aaron_, did you try booting from an older kernel from the grub menu?
<aaron_> no, not yet..
<aaron_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2e32] (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [103c:2a9d] 	Kernel driver in use: i915 	Kernel modules: i915
<aaron_> press any key on boot?
<aaron_> trying to get the boot menu
<Spass> aaron_, try holding Shift at boot
<aaron_> ty
<aaron__> typed reboot in the wrong console...
<aaron__> ok, grub doesn't give me the option of booting different kernels so i'm guessing that means it hasn't been upgraded.
<diogenes_> aaron__, tried advanced boot options in grub?
<aaron__> wow took a few reboots to get back in.  your correct there is a previous version
<aaron__> okay.  booted that previous kernel and the issue remains the same :(
<diogenes_> and i still don't know what issue you are facing
<aaron__> apologies; installed xubuntu onto a hp desktop yesterday. all was fine initially.  after running the updates and rebooting, xubuntu splash is shown then some screen flashing and the desktop does not load.  I can switch to console using ctrl+alt+f1.  I have tried reinstalling the lightdm package, a few suggestions from google but haven't found the fix yet
<diogenes_> aaron__, try this: sudo nano /usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop
<diogenes_> find the line: Exec=startxfce4
<diogenes_> change it to: Exec=xterm
<diogenes_> reboot, after you reboot you (most likely) will be met with a terminal window
<diogenes_> there you type in: startxfce4
<diogenes_> and notice what errors you gonna get in the terminal
<aaron__> i did that.  still have the same issue where the screen flashes a few times then flashing cursor
<aaron__> have to switch to CLI with ctrl+alt+f1
<aaron__> if i type startxfce4 at the prompt i see (EE) server terminated with error 1
<diogenes_> then try when you boot, in the grub menu on the first option you hit "e" and there you find the line: linux	/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic root=UUID=8....... you need to remove quiet splash, then press ctrl+x and boot
<diogenes_> and notice the last 3-4 line when it hangs
<aaron__> so when machine boots it still tries to go into gui so i don't get to see the error.  will try it again just in case..
<aaron_> @diogenes hi. i see no scrolling text even with quiet splash removed.  also don't see a splash screen.
<Spass> aaron_, do you have auto login enabled on your machine? or did you always had to enter your password on boot?
<aaron_> i only just installed it i believe it's auto logging in. not 100%
<aaron_> whatever default is on the latest image on the website...
<Spass> you can see it using this command "cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf", is there "autologin-user=your_name" line there?
<Spass> I'm asking because I'm curious if that blinking screen issue occurs on lightdm screen or after that, on a desktop
<aaron_> aaron@Wolfy:~$ cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf cat: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf: No such file or directory aaron@Wolfy:~$ cat /etc/lightdm/ lightdm.conf.d/           lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf  users.conf                 aaron@Wolfy:~$ ls /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ aaron@Wolfy:~$
<aaron_> i don't see that .conf file..
<Spass> ok, so probably no autologin, in that case you have an issue on the lightdm screen
<aaron_> :-/
<Spass> well, I would personally probably try to enable autologin and try if it changes something, but I don't think it would get you to the desktop...
<aaron_> can you suggest an alternative to lightdm that might get me going again?  gdm is not in apt's sources
<aaron_> i feel like I tried everything here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<Spass> if you want to give it a try "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" and put this over there - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sSFDDKfFgT/
<aaron_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm doesn't show a menu it just returns to the prompt
<Spass> replacing "your_name"
<aaron_> and sudo service lightdm restart?
<Spass> save, and reboot your machine
<Spass> and I don't know if you wrote that before, probably yes, but what happens when you switch to the console, log in to your account and type "startx"?
<aaron_> interesting no flashy screen now
<aaron_> i have the prompt
<aaron_> ok if i startx in that console (guess that is running inside X) i see "only console users are allowed to run the X server"
<aaron_> sudo !! ?
<aaron_> worked :)
<Spass> sudo shouldn't be required for that I think
<aaron_> shall i change xubuntu.desktop back and reboot?
<aaron_> if it works with autologin i will be happy with that
<Spass> so with "sudo startx" you managed to get to the desktop?
<aaron_> yes
<aaron_> i didn't have permission as me
<Spass> ok, try to create a new user now in the "users-admin" tool
<Spass> make that user auto-login by changing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf line "autologin-user=that_new_user"
<Spass> reboot and see if it will get you directly to the desktop with that new user
<aaron_> "Users Settings" tool is not loading
<aaron_> aaron@Wolfy:~$ users-admin Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused  (users-admin:1497): Gtk-WARNING **: 14:25:52.574: cannot open display:
<aaron_> also with sudo
<Spass> Alt+F2 -> users-admin doesn't work? you're still on the desktop right?
<Spass> it's a GUI tool
<aaron_> yes the window loaded but i see a spinning wheel
<aaron_> restarting
<Spass> ok, so add the new user in the console, don't start x
<aaron_> ok now it's just flashing in a loop!
<Spass> switch to the console Ctrl+Alt+F2, log in, "sudo adduser testuser" then "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" and "autologin-user=testuser", save reboot
<aaron_> having to boot into recovery mode as regular boot does not allow me to switch consoles while the screen is flashing
<Spass> question... is a complete reinstall an option for you? :) do you have some files already on that system or is it completely fresh?
<aaron_> fairly fresh actually i think it took me about 2 hours to set up yesterday..
<aaron_> i tried dpkg repair broken packages and it tried to download something but failed.  my wireless doesn't kick in until I'm logged in? :(
<aaron_> okie-dokie.  looks like i know what i'm doing next ..  i hope it fixes it.
<Spass> that makes things even worse, you may stay in the channel for a bit, maybe someone more knowledgable than me will propose some solutions
<Spass> but if reinstalling lightdm did nothing, you don't have internet access to install additional packages, it will be hard probably
<Spass> maybe reconfiguring xorg is an option
<aaron_> at the moment it's broken lol - i don't know how to get back to a command line
<Spass> :/
<aaron_> i know, right!
<aaron_> it's all good.  i'm learning.  linux has a steep curve..
<aaron_> thanks for trying to help me
<aaron_> the recovery menu might still help - i'n having a go
<Spass> sorry for that, my suggestions could be a part of what break your system completely, but I hope not
<Spass> they weren't that invasive, I think
<aaron_> they seemed fair enough..
<aaron_> i have a prompt..
<Spass> try to ping google ;) "ping google.com -c 5"
<aaron_> think i'll try the reinstall..
<Briggse> Hello, I've just installed xubuntu for the first time and i'm having a few issues with the trackpad.
<Briggse> It works, however if i try to disable it with the fn + f5 it disables for a few seconds, then enables itself again
<Briggse> Clicking also enables it immediately.
<Briggse> Googleing has been in-effective. I'm not sure how to describe the problem to the search engine
<Briggse> I have tried using xinput but i am unable to re-enable the trackpad after that.
<Briggse> synclient works the same as the fn + f5 button
<Briggse> any suggestions?
<Briggse> ( This key combination worked in ubuntu Mate )
<diogenes_> Briggse, why you want to disable it?
<GridCube> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GridCube> Briggse: ^
<Briggse> @diogenes When i type, my wrist bumps it and moves the mouse around and such. I also use the nub on the keyboard more often
<Briggse> GridCube I'll check it out, thanks
<GridCube> there is a setting on synaptics that disables the touchpad for a little while after pressing a key on the keyboard
<GridCube> so it doesn't activates while typing
<Briggse> That might be conflicting with the script i had set up actually
<Briggse> I wonder if it turns it on automatically after two seconds. I do have that set
<GridCube> no idea how that works though, it's been ages since i touched a touchpad capable computar
<Briggse> GridCube, thanks, that was the issue afterall
<GridCube> :D
<Briggse> diogenes_ another reason i disable it is because my mouse will float sometimes when it is enabled. But i would like the ability to toggle so my girlfriend can use it if needed
<Briggse> Really appreciate it guys!
<diogenes_> Briggse, so you solved your issue?
<Briggse> diogenes_ yes, i did!
#xubuntu 2018-07-17
<xubuntu63w> Hi there! I've got a problem with Xubuntu 18.04 on mi laptop Lenovo Ideapad 300-14IBR. When I need to disconect an USB memory, I press on "Eject" ("expulsar" in Spanish), but a notification says "Writting data on this device...Do not disconect". That message remains by 20 mins aprox. I disconect the USB anyways, and after that an error appears: "It is not possible to eject the device safely".
<xubuntu63w> Sorry about my English. Its very possible that the messages are not as I wrote due my poor translation skills.
<Washo> hi all, greetings from the netherlands. I'm looking for a good lightweight audiocd rip program with cddb connectivity, what are you recommendations?
<pmjdebruijn> hey
<pmjdebruijn> I'm trying to generate a custom xubuntu iso
<pmjdebruijn> but somehow lb_binary_hooks isn't working (from live-build)
<pmjdebruijn> is there any documentation on how the original ISOs are generated?
<pmjdebruijn> as I'm fairly sure ISO creation isn't handled by live-build as it usually is
<pmjdebruijn> it seems like live-build is very broken
<pmjdebruijn> but I've had it working before, no clue why it's broken now
<pmjdebruijn> it doesn't make sense why it worked before
<pmjdebruijn> lb_binary_disk can only handle the initramfs with gzip/bz2/lz compression
<pmjdebruijn> which is why I'm wondering whether Canonical itself uses live-build at all
<xubuntu36i> ку
#xubuntu 2018-07-18
<ball> My daughter's Xubuntu box appears to be hosed. Blank desktop with no menus.  I have a cunning plan though...
 * ball sighs
<ball> Nope.  It's probably time to nuke and pave.
<zr-0> Hello
<zr-0> Just set up xubuntu for first time, forgot of what to and how to do things to get everything to run into my liking. I'm trying to fix Graphic tearing right now, currently taken me from forums to forums. Files changed but the problem is still there
<zr-0> not sure if this is the right chat too soo, im sorry in advance
<diogenes_> zr-0, run: sudo lscpi -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<diogenes_> paste the output to ubuntupaste, share the link here
<zr-0> diogenes, Got an output of "sudo: lscpi: command not found"
<diogenes_> zr-0, sorry: lspci
<diogenes_> not lscpi
<zr-0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4ZGYtMmbhM/
<diogenes_> zr-0, try this: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<zr-0> Okay, seems like it executed. Im back on my native Screen resolution
<diogenes_> what about screen tearing?
<zr-0> Its better, Tearing is now minimal. Im gonna see if i can scale up a resolution without having to deal with tearing
<zr-0> Is there a way of safely doing that?
<zr-0> I just miss my nvida scaling to 1080p back on windows, im currently using a 1360x768 60hz Vizio tv
<diogenes_> zr-0, run: xrandr
<diogenes_> it will tell you the maximum available resolution
<zr-0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NHV5rxtc6h/
<diogenes_> zr-0, now run: xrandr --size 1920x1080
<zr-0> currently on 1080i
<zr-0> everything flickers like i can see refresh rates
<diogenes_> then maybe try compiz or compton, i personally like compiz
<zr-0> yeah i might just do that. I been jumping distros like crazy lately. Ill see ya guys around. Thank you
<diogenes_> yw
#xubuntu 2018-07-19
<xubuntu62w> I installed from a stick and the wifi worked on it but when installed on the hard drive it does not show the additional drivers to get wifi to work. It works on the thumb drive.
<xubuntu62w> what would the command line be to get the wifi driver when hooked up to ehernet? It is a Broadcom wifi hardware.
<xubuntu30w> does anyone know how to upgrade xubuntu to the new release 18.04 LTS?
<XAMPP> testing
<XAMPP> excuse me, i have a problem with my computer that i installed Xubuntu on it
<XAMPP> i can't start my cpu fan
<XAMPP> can someone help me?
<xubuntu30w> Hi, I can see an error in my syslog regarding my wifi card. Could you help me?
<diogenes_> xubuntu30w, does your wifi work?
<xubuntu30w> yes
<xubuntu30w> I can paste the error logs if that helps
<usrshv1> I want to made custom action for thunar: "cp %f /home/usrtmpfs/". How me manage to made progress bar for that?
<usrshv1> zenity is correct for Xubuntu 18.04?
<usrshv1> can i invoke the "copy " GUI action of Thunar from terminal? something like thunar cp * *
<Rayne> Does Xubuntu 18.04 ship Atril? I have just upgraded from 17.10 and it installed Atril. The package xubuntu-desktop lists it only as recommendation.
<usrshv1> Rayne:  Yes it is there by default
<usrshv1> look at menu > office > Atril
<Spass> ok, one question after the upgrade to 18.04 - my volume changing/mute notifications are doubled, what should I disable? xfce4-volumed in autostart or the option to show notifications in the new PA panel plugin?
<Spass> or in other words - do I still need xfce4-volemed?
<diogenes_> i think xfce4-volumed
<Spass> diogenes_, yup, I've just opened fresh 18.04 in VM to make sure, no xfce4-volemed there
<diogenes_>  oczywiscie
<Spass> :)
<Spass> I was going to do a fresh install of 18.04.1 but I changed my mind, I'll install a fresh 18.10 upon release, because there will be more changes
<Spass> all those tasty 4.13 apps and new Thunar
<diogenes_> and not a good theme so far for the gtk3 thunar
<xubuntu66d> I cannot get the wireless interface to work whatsever in xubuntu, or studiobuntu, both 18.04. I was sccessful in ubuntu desktop with bionic beaver but the driver fix wont carry over to the other two installs. The main difference being settings managers between desktop and xfc environments. Any ideas?
#xubuntu 2018-07-20
<veeseaczar2> Do we know if the hanging-forever-on-GNOME-Startup bug affecting Bionic carries over into Xubuntu after updating to the newest linix generic kernel?
<veeseaczar2> Linux***
<xubuntu36d> I cannot get the wireless interface to work whatsever in xubuntu, or studiobuntu, both 18.04. I was sccessful in ubuntu desktop with bionic beaver but the driver fix wont carry over to the other two installs. The main difference being settings managers between desktop and xfc environments. Any ideas
<New> Hallo
<diogenes_> hi
<slickymasterWork> !hi | New
<ubottu> New: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<New> How can i Play League of legends ob xubuntu
<Unit193> Isn't that Windows?  So wouldn't you need to use Wine?  I'd check the appdb.
<New> Sorry for The direct question
<New> Wine is a Programm?
<diogenes_> New, what is the exact name of the game?
<Unit193> diogenes_: He already said it.
<diogenes_> New, here you can find a complete guide of howto: https://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflinux/comments/5ukgur/a_revised_guide_for_installing_league_of_legends/
<Spass> for Windows games I usually use Lutris, it has some useful installation scripts, but according to this page LoL has "garbage" status currently - https://lutris.net/games/league-of-legends/
<Unit193> \o/
<Spass> I use Lutris to play Doom II: Hell on Earth ;D
<Unit193> I have wine-staging for StarCraft.
<miroslav1> Hello. :)
<miroslav1> I have not used IRC since game Live for Speed... :)
<Spass> hello miroslav1, and what year was that?
<miroslav1> Hm... 2005...
<Spass> I've started using Linux around 2005
<miroslav1> :D
<miroslav1> I started using Linux a year ago... :-X
<Spass> and by the fact your here now I assume you've liked it :)
<Spass> *you're here
<miroslav1> Yes. :)
<Spass> cool, you're using Xubuntu 18.04 now?
<miroslav1> Yes, last version - 18.04 here...
<miroslav1> I tried different distos/derivatives, I think the xubuntu maybe the best one I've used so far. For home/desktop users...
<Spass> well, we're on #xubuntu so it's probably not a surprise that I agree with you :)
<Spass> I've upgraded to 18.04 from 17.10 yesterday and everything works like a charm
<miroslav1> Same here, works like a charm... ;)
<miroslav1> I'm waiting for Debian and Ubuntu @ LXQt, for test/try...
<Spass> I'm not sure when Lubuntu will go LXQt, 18.10 maybe?
<Spass> yeah, they announced that - https://news.softpedia.com/news/lubuntu-is-finally-moving-to-lxqt-by-default-with-the-lubuntu-18-10-release-520951.shtml
<Spass> so soon
<miroslav1> Yes. :)
<miroslav1> https://wiki.debian.org/LXQt
<Spass> I always used GTK-based desktop environments
<miroslav1> There will be live-iso's soon...
<miroslav1> I have an older computer, Intel E7200 @ 2.5 GHz and 6 GBs of RAM, so, XFCE, LXDE, LXQt is best for me...
<miroslav1> And nVidia 9600 GT.
<xubuntu29w> Moin Moin
<xubuntu29w> How can i install league of legends on xubuntu ??? Sorry newbie
<pmjdebruijn> given that it's Windows software you'll need to setup wine
<pmjdebruijn> but keep in mind that wine is a "see if you're lucky" kinda thing
<pmjdebruijn> sometimes stuff works, sometimes it doesn't
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu29w: if playing Windows games is a big thing for you, having a dual boot is probably the better option
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<genii> You can check with the database to see what compatibility is like, and also ask directly in their channel about it
<zleap> hi
<miroslav1> hi
<zleap> how are things going,  xubuntu seems to be running great on my netbook, with 2gb ram
<zleap> i am trying to work out if I can optimise further and make it look a little more geeky
<Spass> hello zleap
<Spass> my first Xubuntu install was on a netbook too :)
<zleap> this is quite an old netbook, but it does what i need,  i just wondered if something like windowmaker would look more geeky
<zleap> or a very low resource window manager
<Spass> 2GB RAM should be enough to use Xfce with Xfwm, but if you're looking to cut some MB in RAM usage you can try Openbox + xfce4-panel
<Spass> and if you really care about resources and you want to be geeky, try IceWM ;) Derek was impressed by it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3ml__gL0Ms
<zleap>  just watching
<Spass> I've recently installed Xubuntu 18.04 on some older laptop with Intel Celeron and 2GB RAM and it runs just fine
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> it is when I am out and about it would turn heads,  graned xfce may do but some of them really would , mind you console + tmux + cmatrix can probably do the same
<Spass> yup, you can make Xfce look geeky, adding conky, some panel plugins etc. but those will always take some RAM
<Spass> good choice for a netbook is to keep it simple, don't run too many apps at startup or in the background
<zleap> yeah i got rid of a few that were starting up and were not needed
<zleap> gkrellm is good, but it started right in the middle of the screen which is not what i wanted, and I am not sure where the settings are to fix that
<Spass> never used that program, but maybe there are some hidden config files in ~/.gkrellm or ~/.config/gkrellm
<Spass> also you may try to change window placement settings in the "xfwm4-tweaks-settings"
<Spass> (move slider max to the left)
<zleap> Spass: thanks,
<veeseaczar2> "11:16 PM <xubuntu36d> I cannot get the wireless interface to work whatsever in xubuntu, or studiobuntu, both 18.04. I was sccessful in ubuntu desktop with bionic beaver but the driver fix wont carry over to the other two installs. The main difference being settings managers between desktop and xfc environments. Any ideas"
<veeseaczar2> Bro same
<veeseaczar2> My installation wont recognize internet connections of any kind.... Ethernet or wireless
<diogenes_> veeseaczar2, what do you mean?
<anonimus> Hi there! I've got a problem with Xubuntu 18.04. When I have to disconect an USB device, it doesn't disconect it. Does anybody know anything about it?
<diogenes_> anonimus, what does it do?
<veeseaczar2> Many things. It sees the card but will not connect to the wifi router. It also will not recognize when an ethernet cable has been plugged in.
<veeseaczar2> When i use the network manager to establish these connections, nothing happens.
<veeseaczar2> This all happened after the latest update.
<veeseaczar2> Well let me rephrase. I installed, and it worked. Then xubuntu self updated and it kept only booting to tty1. So I reinstalled, but the liveusb indicates only the wifi card durin set up. No networks.
<veeseaczar2> After that install completed, it manifested as an inability to connect to wifi.
<veeseaczar2> If this is at all meaningful: sudo rfkill list all says phy0 Wireless Lan is hardblocked
<diogenes_> veeseaczar2, boot the live session usb and see if it works there
<crond> Hi, i just installed the Nvidia drivers 390, and I am getting 'Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig' when I run glxinfo.  X is working it seems though.  Can anyone suggest anything?
<veeseaczar2> diogenes_: it is not functioning on either the install or the live usb
<diogenes_> veeseaczar2, what year your laptop was made?
<veeseaczar2> Old enough to ship with windows 8 and an AMD A8 Mullins apu
<diogenes_> veeseaczar2, then try live 16.04
<veeseaczar2> Man. I moved to 18.04 to get support for Gallium Nine
<veeseaczar2> The point is it *was* working. I had an install of 18.04 that ran and connected to wifi an everything...
<veeseaczar2> This is dissappointing.
<flow> exit
<Spass> veeseaczar2, do you have some kind of switch / key shortcut with Fn to disable/enable WiFi? maybe look into BIOS and see if the WiFi is enabled there
<Spass> also, what's your WiFi card and what driver are you using? command "inxi -N"
<veeseaczar2> Its a qualcomm atheros... Using ath9k drivers
<veeseaczar2> Im trying a live boot of antergos as well .. Same issue... Its like the linux kernel itself cant get to it
<veeseaczar2> Exact model is atheros qca9565 / ar565
<well_laid_lawn> have you checked   dmesg   ?
<well_laid_lawn> or   rfkill  ?
<veeseaczar2> Hardblocked
<veeseaczar2> I do not know what this means
<veeseaczar2> What errors am i looking for in dmesg
<Spass> veeseaczar2, is that Acer?
<Spass> there are many threads about "atheros qca9565 hardb locked" on google, and many with possible solutions
<veeseaczar2> Rad
<veeseaczar2> Just weird that it started *after* a working install of the same distro in question
<Spass> echo "blacklist acer_wmi" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-acer-wmi.conf
<Spass> this command helped a lot of users on acer for example
<Spass> but there are some solutions for other brands too
<Spass> other users solved it just by Fn+F2 shortcut for WiFi (key combination may differ)
<veeseaczar2> Spass youre asking about the brand of my card or laptop?
<Spass> laptop
<veeseaczar2> Toshiba
<Spass> other solution "I entered bios using F2 and then reset the BIOS settings using F9 and it worked."
<Spass> ok, so did you try pressing shortcut for WiFi enable/disable on your keyboard? every laptop should have that, or did you try looking into bios settings?
<veeseaczar2> Yeah. Does nothing. In the antergos live cd it "enables/disables" without actual effect too.
<veeseaczar2> Im trying multiple distros as a control.
<Spass> another solution - https://askubuntu.com/a/998645/827866
<Spass> possible something in bios
<Spass> are you dual booting with windows on that machine?
<veeseaczar2> No. Linux is the only distro.
<veeseaczar2> I have two live cds
<veeseaczar2> Er usbs
<Spass> veeseaczar2, maybe try this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1528009/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1528009 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "hard blocked rfkill status of second WiFi adapter is incorrectly handled" [Undecided,New]
<Spass> it's about Toshiba
<Spass> seems like you need to reset the BIOS by holding the power button
<veeseaczar2> Hm.
<xubuntu22i> hello
<veeseaczar2> WAAAH! *THAT* gottem!
<veeseaczar2> Quote unquote
<veeseaczar2> Damned bios.
<Spass> veeseaczar2, fixed?
<veeseaczar2> After 12 hours of trouble shooting.... I had to hold down the power button.
<veeseaczar2> So now we're back to zero. The next test is to see if the apt upgrade breaks it again
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2018-07-21
<07EABPIB4> hi! can i leave there feature request?
<Spass> hello 07EABPIB4, IRC is not a best place to leave feature requests, but sure you can
<Spass> you probably want to leave your feedback where the devs could see it
<Spass> this is more of a support channel for users
<07EABPIB4> Where?
<Spass> it depends, what's your feature request?
<07EABPIB4> org.freedesktop.udisks2.loop-modify-others; be present by default     at       /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla      Because i haved troubles with mounting .ISO polkid asked me passwords..
<07EABPIB4> I installed the gnome-disk-utils
<Spass> so it's a feature request for gnome-disk-utils or polkit? anyway, I have no idea how to help with this one, you can wait here a bit for someone more knowledgeable
<07EABPIB4> Spass: after i ad one thing (org.freedesktop.udisks2.loop-modify-others;) at one line in (/var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla), my trouble with polkit is gone. So i think - everithing working. Just maybe that need to be default options of polkit, to allow sudoers to modify /dev/loop's? Users will no need to manually enter that.
<Noob123> .
<Noob123> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<Noob123> can I test Xubuntu if I burn the iso on a dvd? like, just test it, not install
<flocculant> yea - it will be slow though
<Noob123> meh, I guees it's worth trying, I have a pentium laptop with 4 gb ram and I'm a windows fanboy but I kinda want to get rid of it for something more lightweight
<flocculant> just bear in mind the installed setup won't be as slow as the dvd
<Noob123> yeah but I'm kinda spooked about blindly installing linux for the first time
<Noob123> like, does it have built-in drivers?
<flocculant> probably - not had a situation where something didn't work personally
<Noob123> do I need to reconfigure my router if I install Xubuntu? idk
<flocculant> depends if you've done some arcane thing for windows - probably not
<Noob123> nope, never touched it
<flocculant> best thing to do is burn it and run it - then you'll see if you have issues
<Noob123> what do you mean "run it"?
<flocculant> boot with the dvd
<Noob123> oh yeah sure
<Noob123> thanks for the help
<flocculant> no problem
<Noob123> lmao it's awesome
<flocculant> :)
<mythfingers> how does one rollback an update if it breaks the system? The update in question was to the radeon and ati graphics drivers... i now get pink static on my screen.
<Lasso_berg> mythfingers: https://askubuntu.com/questions/539423/revert-amd-graphic-drivers
<mythfingers> thank you
<Lasso_berg> no worries
<mythfingers> gonna give it a shot.
<mythfingers> @Lasso_berg: So I tried the the steps listed in that answer page and ran into a few problems
<mythfingers> 1) apparently fglrx were already dropped or largely non present 2) i don't have a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf or any "xorg.conf" for that matter. Just a .conf.d with things like "10-radeon.conf" listed inside it.
<mythfingers> 3) the reconfigure I dont think achieved anything new. I still boot into a black screen with a cursor.
<mythfingers> Dmesg said something like "radeon don't has a link to vm" a billion times as the error message
<mythfingers> Unfortunately I dont have a camera to snap it with, otherwise when I rebooted into this liveusb of antergos, I'd show you the exact text
<Sia-> hi, why Thunar can't connect to the samba shared folder at home?
<Babloyi> so is there yet a date for when the official update from 16.04 to 18.04 will e out?
<Babloyi> found some post saying "in july", but nothing more concrete than that
<Spass> Babloyi, 18.04.1 should be release July 26th, see here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<Spass> after that you should be able to upgrade from 16.04 LTS
<Spass> (without forcing it)
<Babloyi> thanks, Spass
<Spass> no problem, I think some users may see the upgrade dialog couple days after that, to not crowd the servers too much
<diogenes_> hey guys, where can i find the standalone package for xubuntu variant of xfce4-pulseaudio-panel-plugin, i'd like to install it on other xfce versions
<Spass> diogenes_, hi, you can download it directly from here https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin
<diogenes_> Spass: thanks :)
<diogenes_> dziekuje
<Spass> np :)
<Barefooted_raven> I am tryihng to create a USB disk, but it isn´t working
#xubuntu 2018-07-22
<xubuntu30w> has anyone gotten openvas9 to run on bionic beaver 18.04 yet?
<emma> is libreoffice on xubuntu?
<parker> Is there a "software center" equivalent? I'm using UbuntuStudio, but it's pretty similar to Xubuntu, no?
<Haiku> hey everyone. I have a question: How to install rtorrent in xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.6-3build1 (bionic), package size 447 kB, installed size 1629 kB
<well_laid_lawn> Haiku:  ↑
<Haiku> how to install
<Haiku> ?
<nomenon> Haiku, sudo apt install rtorrent
<Haiku> Thanks
<nomenon> and in the future
<nomenon> apt search packagename
<Haiku> Are there any terminal irc clients in linux?
<nomenon> Haiku, irssi
<nomenon> Haiku, f-irc   lots of others
<Haiku> ok :)
<well_laid_lawn> I like weechat
<Haiku> I want to learn python in linux! Which best book do I need to choose?
<nomenon> Haiku, learning python the hard way.
<Haiku> php or python in 2018?
<nomenon> Haiku, http://automatetheboringstuff.com/
<nomenon> Haiku, also google.com  have a nice day :)
<Haiku> php or python in 2018?
<Haiku> ???
<nomenon> :)
<xubuntu01w> hai am new to linux and i have install xubuntu am facing issue with my rt2870 wifi adapter driver
<xubuntu01w> please any one help me
<nomenon_> whats your issue
<nomenon_> xubuntu01w, i have two of those stupid wifi chips, there trash :p
<ogkloo> so I installed xubuntu 18.04 by upgrading from 16.04, and now X simply refuses to cooperate. I can get to lightdm, but then getting into herbstluftwm or i3 for instance, practically nothing works. XFCE fails with an error about being unable to connect to the settings server.
<ogkloo> I can open a terminal emulator, but then there's a very long lag between when I type and then it actually comes up
<diogenes_> ogkloo: try to remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<ogkloo> then restart lightdm or the entire machine?
<diogenes_> the pc
<ogkloo> got it
<ogkloo> no luck
<diogenes_> ogkloo: then try to boot the previous kernel
<ogkloo> is there a convenient way to do that or is it involved? If it's involved I'll just put it off until tomorrow morning
<diogenes_> ogkloo: when you boot the pc and reach grub, you choose advanced option and there should be several kernels to choose from
<ogkloo> ah okay
<ogkloo> I was here last night trying to resolve an update issue from 16.04 to 18.04. In attempting to do this, I rolled back to kernel 4.4.0 (from 4.15.0) as suggested. Unfortunately, this didn't work.
<ogkloo> I'm getting strings of seemingly unrelated errors with window managers: herbstluftwm will load, but fails to render a terminal emulator, or allow typing in anything. Openbox can load its dropdown menu, but opening anything causes the screen to start flickering. i3 fails to do anything at all, and xfce dies immediately with "unable to connect to settings server".
<ogkloo> Also, whenever I get into one, and then jump back to tty1, I have to move the mouse to update the screen, unless I'm at the lightdm lockscreen, in which case it works fine.
<ogkloo> I looked into the problem with xfce, and that seems to be related to dbus, which was kinda my first guess anyways. Has anyone else had this when upgrading? Or something like this?
<ogkloo> hm, interestingly mpd works fine. Actually better than pre-upgrade.
<ogkloo> starts on startup, behaves well. Only WMs and the xfce settings server fail it seems like.
<ogkloo> so does cmus. No idea what that means, but sound seems fine. Just graphics.
<xubuntu27w> Hello all. i am a newb(ie) to linox. How can I play dvds? bionic
<xubuntu27w> or please direct me to correct chat room
<xubuntu27w> or continue what you were doing, BUT EITHER WAY, please enjoy your day
<oerheks> see the dvd factoid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg && sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<oerheks> if it asks any question, hit 'yes'
<oerheks> oh
<ogkloo> So I can't type at any prompts, but I have full access to ttys- but terminal emulators, rofi, firefox address bar, etc, all do nothing when I select them and type in them
<ogkloo> and some window managers cause the screen to blink
<ogkloo> xfce (but not xubuntu session?) and openbox after I open urxvt
<ogkloo> also the lightdm background wallpaper doesn't load
<ogkloo> feels like there's something connecting those, but I'm not sure what it is and how to fix it
<ogkloo> Oh! So now I kinda have something. I got into an x session
<ogkloo> BUT when try to like, say, xgamma, nothing happens
<ogkloo> xrdb also does nothing
<ogkloo> it seems like I can't send things to X
<ogkloo> compton freezes it
<Spass> ogkloo, seems like your problem is something bigger than Xubuntu - compton, i3, openbox, herbstluftwm are far from a default Xubuntu install
<Spass> maybe it's a good idea to post that on the Ubuntu forums and/or Ask Ubuntu? more people will probably be able to help
<ogkloo> alright. Any other information you think it might be helpful to gather?
<Spass> not sure, I'm not knowledgeable enough to help you with this issue unfortunately, did you try creating new user and see how it behaves?
<ogkloo> oh, no I haven't done that. I'll try it
<ogkloo> thank you
<Spass> that could help you diagnose some things, maybe some user specific configs are messing things up
<corzo> Hi
<corzo> Hola
<Javabean> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#xubuntu 2019-07-15
<trewel> I am trying to install Xubuntu but when I reach the "Installation type" in the install wizard its like it automatically takes me to the "something else" menu. I'm okay with that (although I wish it would provide the erase and install option) except the menu won't show any partitions on my hard drive, even though windows shows the partitions in "Dis
<trewel> k Management." I would appreciate any help I can get!
<diogenes_> trewel, hdd or ssd?
<trewel> HDD 1TB
<diogenes_> trewel, so now you hace a working windows system on it?
<diogenes_> have*
<trewel> Yes, I have windows 10 but want to replace it with ubuntu
<usney> how do I change my default keyring?
<usney> is it safe to use the same key you use as admin password?
<diogenes_> trewel, if you want to erase it then choose create new partition table and pick gpt if uefi and mbr if bios legacy.
<diogenes_> usney, generally safe but if you wanna change it then install seahorse, that's the frontend for keyring.
<trewel> Do I have to create the new partition table from Xubuntu on my USB?
<diogenes_> trewel, yes when you chose "something else" then there you choose your hdd and create new partition table.
<usney> are you diogenes_ the cynic or diogenes from oedoanda?
<diogenes_> usney, and living in a barrel :D
<diogenes_> btw from Sinope.
<usney> I suppose the later then
<trewel> I can't click the "New Partition Table" button.  The menu doesn't register any partitions of my hard drive.
<diogenes_> trewel, couled you make a screenshot?
<trewel> I could try
<diogenes_> ok would be helpful.
<usney> diogenes_, seahorse only lets me change the password successful but it doesn't do anything if I try to unlock it
<usney> what am I doing wrong?
<diogenes_> usney, did you right click on login > unlock?
<usney> yes
<diogenes_> and what happened?
<usney> then no dialog comes up
<usney> how do I do the keyring via gnupg? Surely that has to work?
<diogenes_> usney, that's weird, maybe you need to re-log.
<usney> okay I'll be back
<trewel> diogenes_, how do insert a picture on this platform
<diogenes_> trewel, upload it to imgur.com and share the link.
<trewel> https://imgur.com/jEZ8oEo; /dev/sda is the only option in the menu, so I assume that is my drive.
<diogenes_> trewel, and do you see any other options if you click on /dev/sda
<trewel> No, that is the only one.
<diogenes_> ok close this installer, open the menu and type in: gparted
<trewel> Gparted is showing my computer's hard drive (plus its partitions) and the USB I am booting from
<diogenes_> trewel, ok the opeations we gonna do now will erase it completely, are you sure you don't need any data from it?
<trewel> The Windows OS? No.
<diogenes_> windows os and any pics, music, videos will be gone.
<trewel> I know, I don't have anything whatsoever on the computer
<trewel> I actually want to get rid of Windows
<diogenes_> ok then in the upper right corner pick you hdd (make sure it's hdd and not your usb) then go to Device > create partition table
<trewel> There
<diogenes_> and again, if uefi = gpt, if bios legacy then = master boot record
<trewel> how do I know if I have uefi or bios
<trewel> it is an hp computer by the way
<diogenes_> that's the thing you need to bios for or make a screenshot of the partitions and share here.
<trewel> https://imgur.com/Lj2ktfX
<diogenes_> yeah looks like it has not efi partition then choose mastr boot record
<diogenes_> master*
<diogenes_> which is also sometimes called msdos and mbr
<trewel> Ok
<trewel> whoops! i just applied msdos. hope there wasn't anything else I was supposed to do!
<diogenes_> yes it's good, now create a primary partition, 40 Gb size, fily system: ext4, mount point: /
<trewel> the entire drive is unallocated
<diogenes_> i know, just click on that unallocated and + symbol
<trewel> Will it automatically mount to root? I don't see anywhere to select /.
<diogenes_> screenshot.
<diogenes_> or wait
<diogenes_> i might be called / or root
<usney> hi
<usney> diogenes_ that worked logging back in
<diogenes_> hi
<diogenes_> usney, glad it worked.
<trewel> Here's the link: https://imgur.com/NuPuTwY
<diogenes_> trewel, ok it's good like that, we will assign them in the installer, just hit ok and apply.
<usney> what's the difference between lxde and xfce?
<trewel> Done
<usney> diogenes_ which backup software do you use?
<diogenes_> trewel, now create a second partition, size = all remaining minus 5GB, filesystem: ext4
<usney> I use luckybackup
<diogenes_> usney, i usually have several drives with copies of my data, so no backup tool.
<trewel> make the second partition primary also
<trewel> ?
<diogenes_> doesn't matter, primary or logical, but yeah i always pick primary.
<trewel> I applied the operation
<diogenes_> after that create the last one with remaining 5Gb, file system: swap (linuxswap)
<diogenes_> apply changes, close gparted and open the installer again.
<trewel> I think I will have to make it swap in the installer
<diogenes_> ok
<trewel> It still looks like this https://imgur.com/jEZ8oEo
<diogenes_> that's the weird thing i haven't seen so far, what happens if you click on +?
<trewel> this happens https://imgur.com/Sa10Mab
<trewel> By the way, this happened with xubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver also
<diogenes_> trewel, ok, go to bios and change the SATA mode, if it's IDE change to AHCI and vice versa and try again.
<diogenes_> don't forget to save changes.
<trewel> it is currently on RAID
<diogenes_> oh that's probably why, change it.
<trewel> to AHCI?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> and delete the raid.
<trewel> how?
<diogenes_> ok if there is no option, just pick AHCI, save and reboot.
<trewel> Nothing has changed in the installer, should I switch to IDE?
<diogenes_> yeah try IDE.
<diogenes_> if that doesn't work then restore bios defaults.
<trewel> k
<Spass[m]> trewel: maybe Windows 10 blocked your disk somehow? is it hibernated maybe? just a wild guess
<trewel> trying bios defaults, IDE didn't work
<trewel> how would i "unhibernate" it?
<Spass[m]> boot into it, shut it down
<diogenes_> Spass[m], but the partitions were already formatted with ext4.
<diogenes_> hiberfil.sys is long gone.
<Spass[m]> ah, missed that, right
<Spass[m]> well, I would look into some bios options, like disabling fast boot if possible etc.
<diogenes_> trewel, if bios defaults don't work then with gparted create a new partition table and leave it unallocated and try again witht he installer.
<diogenes_> with*
<trewel> I did that in Windows using the Disk Manager, it didn't work
<trewel> Unfortunately, defaults didn't work
<diogenes_> trewel, if none of the above work, then it's some bug in ubiquity, try to get on the insternet and from terminal do: sudo -S apt install calamares
<diogenes_> and run calamares installer.
<trewel> heading to the installer
<trewel> I mean terminal
<trewel> should I click the "Install System" app or the "Run calamares" app?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> install system
<trewel> it doesn't bring anything up when i click it
<diogenes_> ok then from terminal run: calamares
<trewel> just type calameres?
<diogenes_> firs type in: cala and double hit tab
<diogenes_> and see what you get
<trewel> I get: calamares
<diogenes_> ok not hit enter
<trewel> the last line says "Calamares is already running, shutting down
<diogenes_> ok in terminal run: calamares --help and hit enter
<diogenes_> see what options you have there.
<diogenes_> if there is something like --install then run: calamares --install
<trewel> there is only --help, --version, --debug, <level>, --config <config>, --xdg-config
<diogenes_> see what you get with: calamares --xdg-config
<trewel> the first line says " KDSingleApplicationGuard: Could neither create nor attach to shared memory segment." it is the same message I got when I ran just "calamares"
<diogenes_> maybe you missing some packages, run: apt search calamares
<diogenes_> get the list of packages and see which one have the [installed] tag
<jorgersm> Hello guys!My Xubuntu installation is catching in normal use.What can it be ?How do I find out the cause of this problem?
<diogenes_> jorgersm, what do you mean catching?
<trewel> Sorry I took a while. there are 6 files, 2 have the installed tag
<trewel> One of the 2 has [installed, automatic]
<diogenes_> trewel, ok then run: killall calamares, then sudo -S apt purge calamares and then this: sudo -S add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-calamares/testingthen sudo apt update then sudo apt install calamares-settings-ubuntu
<trewel> is "then" part of the command
<diogenes_> no, just fast typing
<jorgersm> diogenes_ the system stop and the screen stop also. Mouse and keyboard don't respond. I just reboot the power button to get it out of this situation.
<diogenes_> jorgersm, and has it always been like this since the first time you installed the system?
<jorgersm> Yes. I installed it today. The computer was stopped a while ago. I wiped it lightly and he turned it back on. I installed the system and it started to present this problem.
<diogenes_> jorgersm, pastebin the output of: inxi -F
<jorgersm> ok
<trewel> diogenes_,  i got "E: unable to locate package calamares-settings-ubuntu" after i ran sudo apt install calamares-settings-ubuntu
<diogenes_> trewel, then try with synaptic: sudo -S synaptic
<diogenes_> and there search calamares and it will show you all the relevant packages to install.
<trewel> just run the line " sudo -S synaptic?"
<diogenes_> yes
<trewel> I got "sudo: synaptic: command not found"
<diogenes_> sudo -S install synaptic
<trewel> "install: missing destination file operand after 'synaptic'"
<trewel> "Try 'install --help' for more information"
<diogenes_> oh sorry, i'm getting sleepy, it's: sudo -S apt install synaptic
<trewel> done
<trewel> diogenes_, I have synaptic package manager open
<diogenes_> trewel, search for calamares
<diogenes_> and install it and all the relevand packages
<diogenes_> relevant*
<trewel> done
<trewel> diogenes_, only calamares-settings-lubuntu wouldn't install (I think the warning said it would overwrite another file)
<diogenes_> ok now run calamares again in erminal and if it doesn't start then install calamares-settings-lubuntu and let it overwrite.
<trewel> digenes_,  in the details the notifications says the file failed to install.
<trewel> I don't think its an overwrite issue after all
<diogenes_> trewel, ok then at this point i'm too tired to continue but before i go, i have the following things you can try:
<diogenes_> 1) in terminal run: sudo -S ubiquity and when you reach partitioning, look in the terminal and notice any errors warnings that will give you  a hint of what could go wrong.
<trewel> diogenes_, thanks a lot for you time, i'll probably just try Ubuntu or something.
<diogenes_> 2) download mx-linux which should install fine becaise it uses gparted for partitioning and with gparted you have no problems.
<diogenes_> if mx linux installs fine then you can try again the xubuntu installer.
<diogenes_> 3) put your hdd into another computer of even a hdd enclosure and see if you can install on it that way, if you are successful then install and then place it back in.
<diogenes_> these are the things i can think of right now, tomorrow you may come with a feedback on how it went.
<trewel> Thanks for the suggestions!
<diogenes_> and of course maybe someone here has other ideas and will step in to helpt you further on.
<diogenes_> goodnight and good luck!
<trewel> thanks
#xubuntu 2019-07-16
<usney> hello everyone
<sorinello> hello. anyone here using no machine server on Xubuntu ?
<tomreyn> it's usually best to just ask the specific question you have
<sorinello> my specific question  would be the fact that I don't have any tray on Xubuntu for No Machine Server, whereas it seems that on Ubuntu there is one.
#xubuntu 2019-07-17
<xubuntu30w> hi
<xubuntu30w> im currently on 18.04.2 LTS and receiving no sound
<well_laid_lawn> has it always been like that?
<xubuntu30w> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<well_laid_lawn> if the above doesn't help let us know the audio device
<xubuntu34w> quit
<xubuntu34w> exit
<xubuntu34w> left
<xubuntu34w> quit
<xubuntu34w> exit
<xubuntu34w> au ah gelap
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu34w:  try /exit
<xubuntu34w> exit
<xubuntu34w> quit
<xubuntu34w> macam mana pulak
<well_laid_lawn> forward slash exit   /exit
<jphilipz> all are welcome to give their input on what they prefer as the clock label in the panel - https://twitter.com/jphilipz/status/1151273823297253376
<jphilipz> if you dont have a twitter account, you can always leave your vote here on irc :D
<Unit193> This isn't really the best channel for polls.
<jphilipz> Unit193: which channel would you recommend to post in to get xubuntu user input
<gnrp> jphilipz: Date + Time ftw
<jphilipz> gnrp: thanks. so you like the current default of %d %b, %H:%M
<Unit193> jphilipz: Dunno, but this is user support, specifically.
<jphilipz> Unit193: oh okay. thought it was general user chatting. sorry about that
<xubuntu6w> Hi i am having inconsistency in touchpad scrolling on my laptop. xubuntu 18.04
<xubuntu6w> For example firefox and whisker menu content scroll in opposite directions
<xubuntu6w> anyone here.
<diogenes_> xubuntu6w, did you play with settings here: https://i.imgur.com/PmCG3lE.png
<xubuntu6w> yes
<xubuntu6w> i have checked the reverse scroll direction here
<diogenes_> xubuntu6w, first try to figure out is it only different in firefox vs the rest of the applications or, there are a few more that differ in scrolling directions, if it's only ff that behaves differently then, the problem is obvious.
<xubuntu6w> it is not only in Firefox, thunar too scroll in same direction as firefox
<xubuntu6w> libre writer, whiskar menu, opera, vscode etc scroll in one direction and firefox, thunar, settings in other direction.
<diogenes_> xubuntu6w, i'd start troubleshooting by creating new user.
<xubuntu6w> okay
<xubuntu-vbn> anyone here
<xubuntu-vbn> i previously logged in as @xubuntu6w
<diogenes_> and?
<xubuntu-vbn> i dont know how this thing really work
<xubuntu-vbn> i asked for some help
<xubuntu-vbn> are we still working on that help
<diogenes_> jave you created a new user and re-loged?
<diogenes_> have*
<xubuntu-vbn> oh you meant i needed to create a new user
<diogenes_> xubuntu-vbn, :))) you thought i was talking about this chat new user?
<diogenes_> i meant a system user, on your computer and then logout and log back but with the newly created one.
<xubuntu-vbn> will i find this chat again
<xubuntu-vbn> i mean how i will get here again
<diogenes_> xubuntu-vbn, here is how: https://xubuntu.org/irc/
<diogenes_> write down that address.
<xubuntu-vbn> okay
<gnrp> jphilips: Yep, that's my favourite. Or "weekday %d %b, %H:%M" woudl also be nice
<xubuntu63w> okay now i created new user and logged in as this new user
<diogenes_> try scrolling
<xubuntu63w> i previously xubuntu6w and xubuntu-vbn
<xubuntu63w> first scrolling was working same across apps but then i checked the box reverse scroll direction in settings
<xubuntu63w> and now it is again inconsistent
<diogenes_> and if you uncheck the box?
<xubuntu63w> let me see
<xubuntu63w> now it works same across apps
<xubuntu63w> but i want to reverse the directions!
<diogenes_> ok so the problem is with the reverse.
<xubuntu63w> yes
<diogenes_> what do you get in terminal after running this: apt list --installed | grep synaptic
<xubuntu63w> synaptic/bionic,now 0.84.3ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04/bionic-updates,now 1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 amd64 [installed]
<diogenes_> and the output of this: apt list --installed | grep libinput
<xubuntu63w> libinput-bin/bionic,now 1.10.4-1 amd64 [installed]libinput10/bionic,now 1.10.4-1 amd64 [installed]xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04/bionic-updates,now 0.28.1-1~18.04.1 amd64 [installed]
<diogenes_> xubuntu63w, ok the situation is the following, it's a bug present in some and not in other distros, you can have a look here: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12575
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12575 in Mouse Settings "Inverted Scrolling Does not Work on GTK+3 applications" [Major,Needinfo]
<jphilipz> gnrp: i add weekday to mine :D
<diogenes_> what can you try is to remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 and reboot but be prepared to have a mouse in case your touchpad won't work.
<diogenes_> removing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 will make your touchpad work with libinput driver so, maybe it will have any improvement but not sure.
<diogenes_> if after reboot your touchpad won't work then install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 back again.
<xubuntu63w> okay, thank you, and if it do not work should i come back here or there is noting more you can help
<xubuntu63w> just want to know should i come back or not
<diogenes_> xubuntu63w, if it doesn't work then you can go and ask in #xfce, again you go here: https://xubuntu.org/irc/ and in channel name you write #xfce and ask there and also give this bug link.
<xubuntu63w> okay thank you diogenes_
<diogenes_> yw
<CyberMent> Hi, I've been using ubuntu for a while.  I recently switched to xubuntu.  I noticed that vim in the xubuntu shell works differently.  I want it to work just like it does in gnome.  What settings should I change?
<brainwash> CyberMent: not everyone knows how it works in gnome, so please tell us
<CyberMent> brainwash: here's an issue I have on xfce
<CyberMent> in
<CyberMent> whenever I press the backspace button in vim it doesn't delete the characters, it just scrolls through them.  Then when I start typing, it overwrites whatever I have written
<CyberMent> Gnome vim does not do that... does xfce use a different terminal?  Is that the issue?
<CyberMent> Maybe I should run the gnome terminal in xfce.  Not sure how to do that though.
<brainwash> you install gnome-terminal and run it
<brainwash> other than that, I suggest that you ask in #vim
<CyberMent> just installed the gnome terminal, and I'm having exactly the same issue
<CyberMent> I guess, it's not the terminal after all
<jonzen> any1 know anything about usb ports   like why devices attached to them just stop working and i have toi unplug and back in to get them back
<jonzen> tried everything i could find about autosuspend   still same
#xubuntu 2019-07-18
<well_laid_lawn> jonzen: you could check dmesg to see what the kernel has to say about it
<swift110> hey all
<rud0lf> hi
<xubuntu35w> Hi there, I installed xubuntu on my laptop but I can't change the screen resolution because there was no dropdown list in monitor setting. Anyone could help me, please
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu35w:  do you know what graphics card you have in the laptop ?
<xubuntu35w> I don't know, how do I ?
<well_laid_lawn> open a terminal and run the command    lspci | grep VGA
<xubuntu35w> Okay I will try it after lunch break, thank you
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<xubuntu35w> I have vga compatible controller
<xubuntu35w> I have vga compatible controller
<xubuntu35w> dear well_laid_lawn : I have vga compatible controller
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu35w:  that command should let you know if it is intel,amd or nvidia
<xubuntu40w> Now I use in my laptop, command result are : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu40w:  that's an old laptop isn't it ?
<well_laid_lawn> sis graphics are not very good
<xubuntu40w> Yes, I bought it in 2010
<well_laid_lawn> try the command   xrandr -q   that will let you know all the resolutions available
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, you have issues with resolution on sis graphics?
<well_laid_lawn> there might have been an option to install a better driver but not with sis
<well_laid_lawn> yes he does
<xubuntu40w> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output defaultScreen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm   640x480       73.00*
<xubuntu40w> My issue is the display too big
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, this used to be a working solution few years ago, does it work now i don't know because sis is a very old graphics chip, but you can try: https://easylinuxtipsproject.blogspot.com/p/sis.html
<xubuntu40w> unfortunately my laptop is i686, should I change the graphic card ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, but can it run 64 bit os? have tried?
<xubuntu40w> my laptop's os is xubuntu 32 bit
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, i know that but if the processor is capable of running 64 bit instructions then you can install 64 bit xubuntu.
<diogenes_> and apply that patch from the page i gave you.
<xubuntu40w> Okay I will check my processor first
<xubuntu40w> Dear well_laid_lawan and diegenes_ thanks for your kind attention
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<xubuntu40w> quit
<nixo__> Hello! What's the supposed way to flash the cd on an usb drive? I tried with sudo `dd if=xubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M status=progress conv=noerror,sync` and it won't boot
<diogenes_> nixo__, etcher
<Spass[m]> You can also try "usb-creator-gtk" from the official *ubuntu repos, it should do the job just fine.
<nixo__> Thanks, but none of them is available on the distro I'm on. With other distros usually dd works fine..
<Spass[m]> Then download Etcher as an AppImage and run it - https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<nixo__> etcher is based on electron? Why?! .-. Btw, I have no AppImage support, and won't run a binary blob anyway.
<nixo__> Uh luckily using dd again worked
<nixo__> maybe I forgot to sync the first time
<diogenes_> nixo__, or try simply: sudo cp xubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdb
<nixo__> diogenes: thanks :) solved!
<diogenes_> ok
<Spass[m]> No AppImage support? What are you running?
<nixo__> Spass: guix
<nixo__> wonderful distro, fsf approved. But when I need to lend a computer to others I need to use something more "standard". xubuntu is a nice compromise
<nixo__> well, I _assume_ they are not supported, never tried honestly
<Spass[m]> Yeah, sounds like a good solution for me. I heard about GuixSD before.
<Spass[m]> Did they change the name from GuixSD to just (GNU) Guix recently?
<nixo__> Couple of months ago I think, yes
<Spass[m]> I'm just giving it a spin in my VM, let's see how it works with Xfce.
<well_laid_lawn> there is a #guix chat
<Spass[m]> Yeah, sorry for the offtopic.
<well_laid_lawn> I wasn't concerned about that, just trying to be informative :)
<n-iCe> hi
<puff> Hi.  I have a laptop running ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS and most of the gnome menu bar icons are invisible.  The menu bar is just a black bar, with the date/time in the upper right corner and an icon for the terminal window I have open in the left. It looks like the widgets are there, if I hover over a spot I get the highlighting and if I click I get the widget menu, but the icons are invisible.
<puff> Also, I'm not sure what I just did but I moved the terminal window so the bar at the top is off the screen.  Trying to drag it back using the scroll bar obviously doesn't work, and going to the outside of the scroll bar just resizes it.
<puff> Ah, I just figured out I must have bumped the alt key and accidentally engaged the grab and move feature.
<puff> Fixed that, still worrynig about the icons.
<Spass[m]> hello puff are you using Ubuntu 16.04 with GNOME?
<puff> Er, right, not gnome, it's xfce
<Spass[m]> and changing your icon theme doesn't make any difference?
<Spass[m]> can you post a screenshot of the issue maybe? here for example - https://imgbb.com/
<Eickmeyer> Pretty sure Xubuntu 16.04 is past end-of-life.
<Spass[m]> yup, technically ubuntu-base is still updated, so (most) security updates are still applied, but anyway it's probably not a good idea to run EOL distro, Xubuntu-specific packages will not be updated, and there is a possibility that they have some bugs/issues/security holes
<tomreyn> puff: ^ in case you'll miss this otherwise
<puff> tomreyn: thanks.
<puff> Okay, so upgrade xubuntu. What's the safest way to do that?  At one point it was with apt, then people said to use the GUI, etc.
<Spass[m]> I would use GUI, and before upgrading make a copy/backup of important files you have
<Eickmeyer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<Spass[m]> upgrades from LTS to LTS are a pretty big jump, so it's better to be prepared for a disaster (that said, it all should go smooth)
<Spass[m]> do you use NVIDIA proprietary drivers?
<puff> Okay, backups are always a good idea.
<puff> Spass[m]: It should be stock.
<puff> Spass[m]: I've messed with the NVIDIA drivers in the past, on a different laptop, I don't recall doing it with this one.
<tomreyn> https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages could help you clean up apt / dpkg
<puff> ?
<Spass[m]> ok, I'm asking about NVIDIA drivers because from my experience it's better to do upgrades on Nouveau open-source driver
<Spass[m]> I had an issue once when I upgraded on proprietary and the system didn't boot properly afterwards
<Spass[m]> I had to remove old driver from the text console
<Spass[m]> (but that could be an issue on my end, not sure)
<tomreyn> that's the nvidia experience (TM)
<tomreyn> this is likely to happen again if you stay on proprietary drivers until you start the upgrade.
<tomreyn> chances are this will get better in the future, though.
<puff> Spass[m]: aha.
#xubuntu 2019-07-19
<usney> I have an issue with screen lock. When I lock my screen it doesn't respond to commands to wake it up and unlock it.
<usney> So I have to restart the system
<usney> usney> I have an issue with screen lock. When I lock my screen it doesn't respond to commands to wake it up and unlock it.
<usney> <usney> So I have to restart the system
<usney> sorry i forgot not to lock the screen so had to restart again
<pragomer> thunar hangs regular from time to time on xubuntu 18.04.2. how can I debug this? (starting from terminal does not show many infos)
<pragomer> what I could imagine: when I shut down one of my 3 synology nas thunar still shows it as mounted... could this cause this hang?
<brainwash> pragomer: you have kill the daemon first -> killall Thunar
<brainwash> then run "thunar" from a terminal window
<Unit193> `thunar -q`? :>
<pragomer> i will try that next time. thanks
<xubuntu30w> wazup :)  is there a technical documentation link for xubunt?
<xubuntu30w> *pardon xubuntu
<Spass[m]> xubuntu30w: hello, docs can be found here - https://docs.xubuntu.org
<xubuntu30w> merci :D
<xubuntu0w> Hey guys.
<xubuntu0w> I'm having a little problem here. I did a download of a Xubuntu iso, using torrent from Xubuntu website, but later, trying to do chekcsum using this tutorial:
<xubuntu0w> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#6
<xubuntu0w> And this SHA256SUMS:
<xubuntu0w> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04.2/release/
<xubuntu0w> Im getting a "FAILED" in the integrity check verification.
<furaidi> are you shure, that SHA is for 18.04.
<furaidi> ?
<furaidi> *18.04.2
<furaidi> maybe it is for 18.04
<Spass[m]> xubuntu0w: are you on Linux? you can just run this command in the terminal (in the folder contaning your ISO):
<Spass[m]> sha256sum xubuntu-18.04*.iso
<Spass[m]> and then compare the result with this file - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04.2/release/SHA256SUMS
<Spass[m]> and when they don't match, you need to download your ISO again
<xubuntu0w> Thats strange man!! It's not matching and i downloaded it from torrent on Xubuntu!
<Spass[m]> yeah, not something that happens often, usually torrents are ok
<Spass[m]> if they still don't match after you re-download let us know
<tomreyn> xubuntu0w: whats the name of the file you downloaded, where did you get the torrent file from?
<tomreyn> and what are the sda256sum, md5sum, sha1sum of the file you got via torrent?
<tomreyn> s*H*a256sum
<xubuntu0w> trying to do chekcsum using this tutorial:https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#6And this SHA256SUMS:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04.2/release/Im getting a "FAILED" in the integrity check verification.
<tomreyn> right, you said this before
#xubuntu 2019-07-20
<invalidpartition> Hi, my laptop (Dell Venue Pro 11) has suddenly come up with the error "Invalid Partition Table" whenever I turn it on. I've gone into the bios and everything seems fine there. How do I make the laptop boot normally again?
<Bashing-om> invalidpartition: File system corruption ? from a liveUSB run a file system check/repair - fsck :)
<invalidpartition> I've booted into a live CD, what parameters should I be using with fsck? I've tried 'sudo fsck /dev/sda' and it says bad magic number rim superblock. Could this be because the partition is encrypted?
<Bashing-om> invalidpartition: I have no experience with encryption - others here can advise the better.
<invalidpartition> Thanks nonetheless Bashing
<Bashing-om> invalidpartition: I can accpet that the file system will require de-crypting - but not in my experience range.
<invalidpartition> I've tried mounting the encrypted partition but it says that it is not a valid LUKS device
<invalidpartition> OK I've successfully decrypted and mounted the encrypted partition
<invalidpartitio2> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ lsblkNAME                     MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE  MOUNTPOINTloop0                      7:0    0   1.4G  1 loop  /rofssda                        8:0    0 119.2G  0 disk  ├─sda1                     8:1    0   731M  0 part  ├─sda2                     8:2    0     1K  0 part  └─sda5                     8:5    0 118.5G  0 part
<invalidpartitio2>    └─my_encrypted_volume  253:0    0 118.5G  0 crypt     ├─xubuntu--vg-root   253:1    0 117.5G  0 lvm   /media/xubuntu/b2a1c02b-65f9-43d1-a45f-506f54960542    └─xubuntu--vg-swap_1 253:2    0   976M  0 lvm   sdb                        8:16   1   7.2G  0 disk  └─sdb1                     8:17   1   7.2G  0 part  /cdrommmcblk1                  179:0
<invalidpartitio2>   0 119.1G  0 disk  └─mmcblk1p1              179:1    0 119.1G  0 part
<invalidpartitio2> Whoops, formatting
<invalidpartitio2> The relevant part is:
<Kumool> invalidpartitio2: use a pastebin
<invalidpartitio2> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ lsblkNAME                     MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE  MOUNTPOINTloop0                      7:0    0   1.4G  1 loop  /rofssda                        8:0    0 119.2G  0 disk  └─sda5                     8:5    0 118.5G  0 part    └─my_encrypted_volume  253:0    0 118.5G  0 crypt     ├─xubuntu--vg-root   253:1    0 117.5G  0 lvm
<invalidpartitio2>  /media/xubuntu/b2a1c02b-65f9-43d1-a45f-506f54960542    └─xubuntu--vg-swap_1 253:2    0   976M  0 lvm
<Kumool> NO
<Kumool> pastebin!
<invalidpartitio2> Good idea, two seconds
<Kumool> | nc termbin.com 9999
<invalidpartitio2> https://pastebin.com/XmpsTFe4
<Kumool> and now the waiting game starts
<invalidpartitio2> Yup!
<invalidpartitio2> So just to clarify, I'm trying to run fsck on my (currently decrypted) sda5 partition but I'm not quite sure about the syntax. I've tried "sudo fsck /dev/sda" but it says /dev/sda is in use, but if I unmount it via "umount /dev/sda", it tells me it isn't mounted
<Kumool> you should go into single user mode if you're using fsck on a partition you're using
<invalidpartition> I'm currently booted off a Live USB so I don't think I'm using the partition?
<Kumool> is the partition in a liveusb?
<Kumool> in the*
<invalidpartition> Nope!
<invalidpartition> It's on the main drive in the laptop
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> so you encrypted your partition?
<invalidpartition> Yes
<Kumool> oh dear
<invalidpartition> It decrypts fine though, can view the files and everything when I mount it
<Kumool> I'm working through my own problems and I didn't see what your problem was
<Kumool> invalidpartition: did you ask in #ubuntu?
<invalidpartition> I tried to but I got redirected somewhere else saying that #ubuntu is either flooded or I needed a NickServ or something like that
<Bashing-om> !register | invalidpartition
<ubottu> invalidpartition: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Kumool> they answer quickly there
<invalidpartition> Great I'll try there thanks
<linux-newbie> I downloaded something through a .deb file but it doesn't show up in installed software, so how can I uninstall it?
<well_laid_lawn> linux-newbie:  how did you install it ?
<linux-newbie> I just opened the file I downloaded from the website
<well_laid_lawn> as far as I know that shouldn't have installed any files
<linux-newbie> So can I just delete the file?
<tomreyn> you can delete the downloaded .deb file, yes
<tomreyn> also that's not how you should install software
<tomreyn> use synaptic, or the software store, preferring debian / apt packages there
<linux-newbie> ok thanks
<tomreyn> linux-newbie: ...and when something's missing there, find a !PPA or third party !APT repository for it.
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<PoolShark_> hi all.. I just installed xubuntu 18.04 and for some reason it seems to be ignoring my udev rules... did the location for the rules move to /lib/udev instead of /etc/udev?
<tomreyn> etc should still be fine
<bumager>  hello firends. I came to this channel while  searching for  bionic xubuntu-core iso. Is it still available for download somewhere?
<appa> is there a way to reload/reset the driver for the keyboard on a laptop?  I've got a weird issue where some keys (usuaally left and down arrow) stop working...
<Bashing-om> appa: ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ' ?
<appa> I'll give that a try
<Bashing-om> appa: K; if that still does not resolve might consider re-installing the xorg-input driver.
<appa> so a restart fixes it
<Bashing-om> appa: :D
<appa> but I'd like to know what's going on
<appa> the dpkg-reconfigure did not fix it though
<appa> it might be related to returning from standby when the lid is closed
<Bashing-om> appa: - Well - I have seen several issues with "resume from suspend"; but out of my experience range :(
<appa> thanks for help
<Bashing-om> appa: :( As it is not resolved - my advise not to helpful - sorry.
#xubuntu 2019-07-21
<oaky> This is my ouput when running "systemd-analyze time", "Startup finished in 3.446s (kernel) + 2.761s (userspace) = 6.207s". I'm wondering how to interpret this correctly, is it correct to say that given that it says 6.2 seconds, that after my Thinkpad BIOS screen has passed and the OS has begun loading, it should take 6.2 seconds to get to the login screen? Or am I missing something?
<brainwash> kinda
<brainwash> "Note that these measurements simply measure the time passed up to the point where all system services have been spawned, but not necessarily until they fully finished initialization or the disk is idle."
<oaky> Ok, because there is quite a wide gap between my boot time and 6.2 seconds.
<brainwash> by how much?
<brainwash> kernel takes over until you can login
<oaky> Is it normal for it to deviate almost 20 seconds? I'd guess my boot time is around 25-30 seconds. Though I realize now I've measured from when I hit the start button but maybe I should measure from when the BIOS screen goes away instead.
<oaky> I'm running on an SSD.
<brainwash> yes, you have to measure after the bios/uefi is done
<oaky> (25-30) seconds is my estimate if I cut out the BIOS screen
<oaky> it's 40-44 seconds when measured from start-click
<brainwash> you could check the output of "systemd-analyze blame", "systemd-analyze critical-chain" and even create a boot graph with "systemd-analyze plot >bootup.svg"
<oaky> Ye I've done that
<brainwash> no useful info?
<oaky> Well I had the something "Wait for network service" at about 7.7 seconds and I disabled that because what I read I don't really need it
<oaky> And with that disabled the most consuming thing when running blame is "1.061s keyboard-setup.service"
<brainwash> did you try to boot into command line instead of the graphical login screen (lightdm)?
<oaky> Nope I haven't tried that
<brainwash> in case there is something strange going on with the graphical initialization
<oaky> Ye
<oaky> So I guess I'll have to change something now, and then reboot
<oaky> as long as I know how to get back into the GUI :p
<brainwash> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<brainwash> sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<brainwash> second command to revert it
<oaky> so if I run first command, then restart, I boot into cli?
<brainwash> yes
<oaky> Alright, I'll give it a try and measure time aswell. back in a bit
<oaky> So, it took 24 seconds to get to the cli login prompt (exl. bios time). And systemd-analyze time shows 7.047s
<oaky> so 17 seconds is "unaccounted" for
<brainwash> mmh yeah
<oaky> "Startup finished in 3.447s (kernel) + 3.599s (userspace) = 7.047s" when booting with the multi-user.target enabled. and I just entered "lightdm" afterwards to get into the GUI
<brainwash> can you share the critical-chain output via https://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<brainwash> other than that, you'll have to check if there is some hint in the "dmesg" output (or journalctl)
<oaky> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sG7B2KXh4j/
<brainwash> oh well
<brainwash> which xubuntu release is that?
<oaky> 18.04
<oaky> Any keywords I can grep frolook form "dmesg", since I don't really know what to
<oaky> to look for*
<oaky> That sentence got messed up, any keywords I can grep from the dmesg output?
<brainwash> you scroll to the end while keeping an eye on the timestamp
<brainwash> maybe a timeout is mentioned there
<brainwash> or error
<oaky> Hmm ye. I'll look through it and paste the parts that might be of interest
<brainwash> going afk for a bit
<oaky> parts of interest, I assume is parts where there are large time gaps
<oaky> ok
<tomreyn> oaky: dmesg -T if you prefer wall clock time over milliseconds since boot.  or use journalctl -b
<tomreyn> *  journalctl -kb
<oaky> Ok
<oaky> The output from journalctl seems to include less info though
<oaky> On this paste, you can see some major time gaps
<oaky> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rVwRZjPtdf/
<oaky> Biggest gap seems to be here: "[   10.145855] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready
<oaky> [   72.413203] random: crng init done"
<oaky> 10.....72
<tomreyn> is this a VM then?
<tomreyn> hmm no you have wireless devices, can't be a VM then
<oaky> Nope, running xubuntu on real hardware. Though I did just install virtualbox and win10 on a VM
<oaky> should mention aswell that this is a fresh install of xubuntu, installed yesterday
<tomreyn> anyways, there's a lack of entropy, causing the cryptographics random number generator initialization to be delayed. which itself causes the delayed boot to desktop.
<tomreyn> is this system fully updated, yet?
<tomreyn> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<oaky> Yep, everything is up-to-date
<tomreyn> which hardware is this?  journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<oaky> "DMI: LENOVO 4174W2X/4174W2X, BIOS 8CET63WW (1.43 ) 10/12/2016"
<tomreyn> is there an option to enable the IOMMU in the BIOS (UEFI) setup?
<oaky> I read something online about similar things as what you mentioned with randomness, someone said when moving their mouse/pressing keys during boot it decreased boot-time, but I tried it and it didn't seem to improve.
<tomreyn> look for the iommu option, if there is none you can install a software which will increase available entropy by adding new entropy sources.
<tomreyn> but it'd be a little better to enable the kernel to do it the 'nmormal' way, so let's look for that first
<tomreyn> that software is called haveged
<oaky> Ok
<oaky> I'll reboot into bios and look for IOMMU and set it to enabled if I find it
<oaky> back in a bit
<PoolShark_> Morning... does the video driver in 18.04 support 4k at 60Hz? All of my hardware should be good but I can't get more than 30Hz out of it
<Spass[m]> PoolShark_: hello, what monitor do you have exactly? did you check on other cables? sometimes they are the culprit
<Spass[m]> also, what graphics card do you have?
<PoolShark_> Spass[m]: it's a Toshiba 4K 60Hz TV... just bought new cables that support HDMI 2.2 just in case it was that.. it's a GTX1060 card that is 2.0b, which should also do 4K at 60Hz. I can get 60Hz out of the TV up to 2880x1620 but if I go the next step to 3840x2160, 60Hz is not available as an options
<oaky> Could not find anything related to IOMMU unfortunately
<Spass[m]> PoolShark_: 18.04 should have the 430 branch of NVIDIA drivers already (maybe they're still in the "bionic-proposed" repo), which version do you have installed currently?
<PoolShark_> Spass[m]: good question, let me take a look
<PoolShark_> It appears to be using nouveau
<Spass[m]> you can check that in the NVIDIA config GUI app dor example
<Spass[m]> well, you should try do change it to proprietary and check, 418 or 430
<tomreyn> oaky: ok, so do the haveged then. also see this newer bios update available for your system (you're on 1.43 currenty): https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/THINKPAD-T-SERIES-LAPTOPS/THINKPAD-T420S/4174/4174W2X/downloads/DS014963
<Spass[m]> unless you don't want anything proprietary on you system
<PoolShark_> It lists 390 as my nvidia option
<PoolShark_> so I guess I need to add the bionic-proposed repo to sources.list and install something newer huh?
<Spass[m]> you could try with that 390 first
<Spass[m]> if that wouldn't work you can then 1) add PPA or 2) enable proposed
<PoolShark_> alright let me give it a go.. I tried to do this before I reinstalled the system but the nvidia driver would only drive one of my screens and at 1024x768 heh.. that is kinda what prompted me to nuke from orbit and start over hehe
<oaky> tomreyn: Ok, I'll have a look. But what do you make of "for Windows 8,Win 7Vista,Xp"
<tomreyn> oaky: i notice that it's an .iso and a .txt file and realize that those are universal.
<Spass[m]> oh, and if you won't be able to boot to your system just go to Ctrl+Alt+F2, log in and "sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-390"
<PoolShark_> Spass[m]: roger
<PoolShark_> will take a while to download the new driver... DSL
<PoolShark_> lol
<Spass[m]> but I guess your card really needs the newer driver than 390...
<oaky> tomreyn: Ok. I'll first try updating the bios to 1.46 and then if nothing changed I'll look into haveged. Thanks for the help so far
<PoolShark_> Spass[m]: that sounds reasonable... I think all the hardware is okay
<Spass[m]> PoolShark_: so maybe go with the PPA route?
<PoolShark_> well it's downloading 390 now... we'll try that
<tomreyn> oaky: you're welcome, good luck.
<Spass[m]> and one more thing, someone mentioned that there could be problem with gtx1650 and proprietary drivers when you have secure boot anabled
<Spass[m]> *enabled
<Spass[m]> something with the signatures...
<Spass[m]> oh, you have 1060
<Spass[m]> so maybe 390 drivers will be sufficient after all
<PoolShark_> no secure boot for me
<PoolShark_> ok it's done... gonna restart and cross my fingers that I still have all 3 monitors
<PoolShark_> brb
<tomreyn> nvidia drivers are proprietary, source code is not available to canonical. so they can't sign them with their secure boot accredited signing key.
<Spass[m]> <insert_Linus_T_showing_one_of_his_fingers_here>
<PoolShark_> back
<Spass[m]> how bad is it? ;)
<PoolShark_> Spass[m]: It almost worked
<PoolShark_> I did get all three monitors back, which was good.. but I can only get 59.9Hz out of the TV
<PoolShark_> (hahahahahaha)
<PoolShark_> so yeah I think it's fine now
<Spass[m]> 59.9 is good enough I would say :P great
<PoolShark_> I think some of my desktop icons went off screen though
<PoolShark_> some of them have gone missing
<Spass[m]> can you somehow sort them?
<PoolShark_> yeah I did a right click / arrange
<PoolShark_> but nada
<Spass[m]> or, go to your ~/Desktop folder in Thunar, cut them, paste somewhere else temporarly, and then move again on the desktop
<PoolShark_> ohhh I see what's happening
<PoolShark_> so you know that screen panel where you can position multiple monitors?
<Spass[m]> you mean "xfce4-display-settings"?
<PoolShark_> left to right I have my 24inch, 24inch, and 43inch screen, 1080, 1080, and 2160 respectively.. I'm centering up the 4K monitor on a horizontal axis through the center of each monitor, so when I slide the 4K monitor up, it is aligning the icons on my first monitor but putting them at the resolution that would have them at the top of the 4K monitor, which is higher than the top of the 24" monitor.. if that makes any sense
<Spass[m]> (btw, my monitor has 59,9 Hz too, just checked)
<Spass[m]> yeah... Xfce, desktop icons and the multi-monitor setup, that is a recipe for some strange things ;)
<Spass[m]> at least that's what I see on Xfce forums many times
<PoolShark_> yeah it seems so
<PoolShark_> one last question... my mouse pointer is huge.. where's the thing to make it normal size?
<Spass[m]> you should be able to change its size here - https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/mouse#cursor
<PoolShark_> ahh yes that did the trick
<PoolShark_> thanks!
<PoolShark_> okay time to go for a bike ride. thanks for your help!
<Spass[m]> glad I could help, have a fun ride
<sorinello> Hello. I am trying to install pulseaudio-equalizer on Xubuntu 19.04 64bit, but I get the following error
<sorinello> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sorinello>  pulseaudio-equalizer : Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:12.2-2ubuntu3) but 1:12.2-9~disco1 is to be installed
<sorinello>                         Depends: pulseaudio (= 1:12.2-2ubuntu3)
<sorinello> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<sorinello> and idea what am I doing wrong ?
<brainwash> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<brainwash> sorinello: what gives "apt policy libpulse0"?
<sorinello> brainwash, https://pastebin.com/aT5ZxJ7Y
<brainwash> sorinello: try to downgrade the package via "sudo apt install libpulse0=1:12.2-2ubuntu3"
<tomreyn> sorinello: you seem to have had a PPA installed which you since removed, keeping packages from there installed. or you just installed single foreign .deb packages in versions not available in your ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> this script can help identify such leftover foreign packages which are 'getting in the way' of the apt dependency resolver: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<sorinello> tomreyn, I have downgraded as brainwash suggested. I will reboot and be back in 3 minutes
<usney> <usney> usney> I have an issue with screen lock. When I lock my screen it doesn't respond to commands to wake it up and unlock it.
<usney> <usney> <usney> So I have to restart the system
<usney> <usney> sorry i forgot not to lock the screen so had to restart again
<sorinello> ok, seems that I have lost sound completely now
<brainwash> usney: try another screen locker
<usney> how?
<brainwash> is that xubuntu 19.04?
<usney> no
<usney> lts
<brainwash> so the new xfce4-screensaver is not in the repo yet
<Spass[m]> usney: gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver
<usney> I'll try the lighter one
<Spass[m]> I had some issues with light-locker on LTS on my machines
<usney> how do I change it to the default?
<brainwash> remove light-locker and install gnome-screensaver/xscreensaver
<brainwash> that should set the default
<usney> cool
<brainwash> after a relog that is
<usney> thank you so much
<brainwash> or rebbot
<Spass[m]> xscreensaver is probably lighter, but... definitely not prettier ;) but it works
<usney> yes I guessed so
<usney> so I installed that instead
#xubuntu 2020-07-13
<vangkep> halo
<vangkep> how i can install netspeed on xubuntu ? thanks a alot
<well_laid_lawn> !info netspeed
<ubottu> Package netspeed does not exist in focal
<jozefk> Anybody managed to get the D-Link DWA 171 WiFi USB working with XUbuntu 20.04?
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2020-07-14
<professor-mad> hello i have a questions
<tomreyn> hello i might have answer, or pretend to have one.
<tomreyn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<professor-mad> i notice my system doesnt use swap file at all it only use to much ram it is possible to combine swap and ram together to make the system faster
<professor-mad> here i show
<professor-mad> https://pasteboard.co/JhDlHBi.png
<tomreyn> professor-mad: how much physical ram is installed?
<diogenes_> professor-mad, the second your system is going to use swap, it will become very laggy.
<diogenes_> so if you have enough RAM, don't even enable swap.
<professor-mad> tomreyn, 6GB
<tomreyn> and    cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness    is?
<professor-mad> diogenes_, so do you mean swap lag the system
<professor-mad> ?
<diogenes_> professor-mad, exactly.
<tomreyn> not having swap, but swapping ram out to the disk will makes things feel slower most of the time
<professor-mad> tomreyn, what is that file for?
<tomreyn> professor-mad: that's not actually a file, but the currently running kernels' configuration for how happily it will swap out data to disk.
<diogenes_> professor-mad, swap is ""useful"" only if you have 2GB of RAM.
<professor-mad> so my system is good like that?
<professor-mad> i always thought that swap file can make the system faster
<professor-mad> that is not true
<professor-mad> ?
<tomreyn> i'm surprised oyu have 0 KB swapped out, but it shouldn't be more than 1 MB or so in this situation.
<tomreyn> with default swappiness, that is.
<tomreyn> and i think you're fine there.
<professor-mad> so i was all wrong
<professor-mad> or maybe swap become obsolete
<professor-mad> now a days
<professor-mad> right
<professor-mad> ?
<tomreyn> professor-mad: it's only really needed if you're generally too short of ram, or want to suspend-to-disk (hibernate)
<professor-mad> tomreyn, ok but if i have enough ram i have to make that partition how ever
<professor-mad> ?
<tomreyn> personally, on a desktop, i prefer the OOM killer kicking and terminate running software one by one rather than me running into a swapping situation.
<tomreyn> professor-mad: no, and current desktop installers dont create it anymore
<tomreyn> there's a swap file nowadays, a file located on the / file system
<professor-mad> tomreyn, what is OOM?
<professor-mad> i dont know what you mean with killer kicking
<professor-mad> ?
<tomreyn> "out of memory"
<professor-mad> tomreyn, ok i got you
<professor-mad> one more thing
<tomreyn> the kernel will kill some processes to regain some memory when all available memory is taken (and there's no swap or this has run full as well), that's called the 'OOM killer'
<professor-mad> i install xubuntu with uefi mode + GPT after the installation is complete what should i do next to make the system good?
<tomreyn> that depends on what you think makes a system good
<tomreyn> most people would probably install their favourite software
<professor-mad> tomreyn, i mean there is nothing additional to install after full upgrade
<professor-mad> ?
<professor-mad> after a fresh install in eufi mode
<tomreyn> why would there be?
<professor-mad> tomreyn, ok tom look why i ask that questions and why i change to uefi mode
<professor-mad> i gonna upload an image
<professor-mad> of the issue
<professor-mad> https://pasteboard.co/JhDwnfb.png
<professor-mad> there said those cant be done in legacy mode
<tomreyn> uefi is just a different boot mode than legacy bios, it doesn't have any relevant impact on which applications you can run.
<professor-mad> so i made i uefi mode installation to make those
<professor-mad> but even in eufi mode it cant be done
<tomreyn> okay, this can be a notable exception to the abve
<tomreyn> unfortunately only a couple vendors cooperate with this firmware upgrade framework so far
<tomreyn> https://fwupd.org/lvfs/docs/users
<tomreyn> rather this link https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devices/
<professor-mad> tomreyn, when i try to do that framework i get an error that my laptop doesnt support that firmware
<professor-mad> so im stock in that
<tomreyn> so?
<professor-mad> tomreyn, so i guess because of that firmware is why i get some mce pcieport error
<tomreyn> i guess if your goal is to carry out a mainboard firmware upgrade, then, unless your mainboard vendor supports fwupd/lvfs, which does not seem to be the case based on what you're saying, it means you 'll need to do it using whichever other method they provide
<professor-mad> let me show you
<tomreyn> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<tomreyn> ^ this just happened
<tomreyn> please state the X direclty in the  future
<professor-mad> tomreyn, look here
<professor-mad> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dnr5FM96Bz/
<tomreyn> memory banks 6 and 7 are supposedly causing problems. but this can be unreliable. you'll need to cross test ram if you want a chance to get rid of those errors
<professor-mad> tomreyn, so that have nothing to do with the framework
<professor-mad> ?
<tomreyn> it's hard to tell really, this coiuld just as well be a cpu, microcode, mainboard firmware related problem
<tomreyn> context may help making a better bet, but you have not provided any
<professor-mad> tomreyn, ok excuse me i new in linux i just know the basics
<professor-mad> what you need
<professor-mad> what info do you need
<tomreyn> professor-mad: can you post a full journal?   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> professor-mad: and
<professor-mad> here the journalctl
<professor-mad> https://termbin.com/8lg3
<tomreyn> professor-mad: please ignore 'and' above. let's see the output of this as well (can take some minutes to gather all the logs):      journalctl | grep 'Hardware Error' > /tmp/hwerr.log; cat /tmp/hwerr.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<professor-mad> tomreyn, ok here your output
<professor-mad> https://termbin.com/jc20
<tomreyn> so you're two bios upgrades behind, possibly exposing the system to those (not only but primarily) intel cpu related vulnerabilities.
<tomreyn> their changelogs don'T cite anything else, though
<tomreyn> hmm looks like you've had those mce errors going for a while then
<tomreyn> is jun 27 when you installed this system?
<tomreyn> There's a chance that the updated microcode in combination with a non-upgraded bios causes these HW error reports, so doing the BIOS upgrade could surely help.
<tomreyn> professor-mad: ^
<professor-mad> tomreyn, ok i back
<professor-mad> tomreyn, yes i have those mce error since i installed the system
<professor-mad> and the cpu vulnerabilities
<professor-mad> tomreyn, i have to reinstall the system in orden to upgrade the bios
<professor-mad> ??
<tomreyn> professor-mad: probably not, no
<tomreyn> professor-mad: from what i read, there are two options: upgrade from a running windows installation (which could require reinstalling ubuntu), and from a running dos system (which, unlike a full windows installation, can also be booted from a usb key or other external storage media)
<tomreyn> most likely they'll provide instructions on how to create such a DOS bootable usb stick and carry out the bios upgrade from there
<professor-mad> tomreyn, ok but what about the cpu vulnerabilities
<professor-mad> ?
<professor-mad> how can be solve
<professor-mad> ?
<Seburo> Hi.  Quick question.  Having accidently removed it, what is the <...> icon for in the right hand side of the top panel?
<Seburo> (Seen in Xubuntu 20.04)
<Seburo> Hi.  What is the <...> icon for in the Xubuntu top panel.  (I accidently removed it.)
<brainwash> Seburo: nm-applet (network manager)
<Seburo> Hi brainwash.  Thanks.  How could I put it back?
<brainwash> it appears in the status-notifier panel plugin, so maybe you removed that one?
<brainwash> it can fall back to "notification area"
<Seburo> hmmm... I put status-notifier, but I just get the up/down network arrows.
<Seburo> How do I link it to "notification area"?
<brainwash> uhm
<brainwash> did you change the icon theme?
<Seburo> No, standard defaults
<brainwash> panel size?
<Seburo> Standard default, not changed.
<brainwash> no idea then
<brainwash> nm-applet will prefer status-notifier over classic tray (notification area in panel)
<Seburo> Okay.  Thank you for your time.
<Seburo> I think I have found the nm-applet option...
<Seburo> Going to try a restart, but thank you for your time
<hayjumper> \quit
#xubuntu 2020-07-15
<xu-irc42w> ahem?
<diogenes_> !ask | xu-irc42w
<ubottu> xu-irc42w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xu-irc42w> so as I was trying to install Lutris after completing Wine, I get an error, something about "could not get lock /lock-frontend. held by process 9355". and another error saying "Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock."
<diogenes_> xu-irc42w, close the app center and try again.
<xu-irc42w> and now I might have a feeling that I broke my sources.list which is why that's giving me those errors because previously it was asking me to insert a dvd disc
<xu-irc42w> I don't see app center in my task manager
<diogenes_> synaptic maybe? or update notifier?
<xu-irc42w> ah there is update notifier, do I kill?
<diogenes_> exit it and try again.
<xu-irc42w> same error
<diogenes_> ok reboot then.
<xu-irc42w> alright
<madcat> so I'm back, the same guy from just a bit ago. now it's giving a different error this time
<madcat> "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<diogenes_> how did you install lutris and wine?
<madcat> sudo apt-get install wine64 wine32. then sudo apt-get install lutris
<madcat> wait scratch the wine one
<madcat> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb (wine download link) focal main'
<diogenes_> why sudo add-apt-repository?
<diogenes_> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0-3ubuntu1 (focal), package size 50 kB, installed size 192 kB
<madcat> I was going off on the instructions from their website
<madcat> also FYI I'm new to Linux
<diogenes_> no you shouldn't have done that.
<madcat> oop. what should I do in that case?
<diogenes_> run: sudo apt update
<diogenes_> see if you get same error.
<madcat> went smoothly
<madcat> with 4 packages that can be upgraded
<diogenes_> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url
<madcat> share the url it gave me?
<diogenes_> yes
<madcat> https://termbin.com/9xxx
<diogenes_> hmm and now: ls /etc/apt/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<madcat> what I got from the terminal: https://termbin.com/9tlq
<diogenes_> now: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<madcat> https://termbin.com/wdf1
<diogenes_> !info lutris
<ubottu> Package lutris does not exist in focal
<diogenes_> yep lutris is not in the official repo but why do you have this kisak-ubuntu-kisak-mesa-focal.list?
<madcat> i dont actually recall adding that one or even remember doing anything with that one
<diogenes_> run: pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<madcat> yeah done
<madcat> inside it there's only one line there
<madcat> which like I said earlier, I feel like I broke my sources.list through something I shouldn't have done
<diogenes_> remove that line.
<madcat> remove, then save and then what next?
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> i didn't say 'save'
<diogenes_> just remove, open this link: http://dpaste.com/2A4JMBM
<diogenes_> and paste there the content.
<madcat> and then what next?
<diogenes_> then save and close.
<madcat> now what? try what I wanted to do again?
<diogenes_> then run: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lutris-team-ubuntu-lutris-focal.list
<madcat> done
<diogenes_> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<madcat> will report back when it's done
<diogenes_> does it update anything?
<madcat> it's updating, yes
<diogenes_> do you see any linux kernel update there?
<madcat> I think so, yeah maybe?
<madcat> again I'm new to linux, so I don't know if at least one of the packages are linux kernel updates
<diogenes_> ok then it won't hurt to reboot after it's done.
<madcat> gotcha
<madcat> aw. the person that was helping me earlier left. anyone available?
<Alane33> como faço para entra no axcel
<madcat> I'm back, updated the stuff and all as told, although the downloads did take a while, now what?
<diogenes_> !ask | madcat
<ubottu> madcat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madcat> This is about yesterday by the way
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2020-07-16
<KrigDK> After I have been away from the computer and re-login, my resolution on my 4k monitor is changed to 2560x1440. I have to manully change it back after login. I can find similar experience unanswered at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1114901/kubuntu-18-04-screen-resolution-changes-after-system-hibernates. I am running Xubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) on Intel NUC19i7FNK.
<KrigDK> inxi -G shows: Graphics:
<KrigDK>   Device-1: Intel driver: i915 v: kernel
<KrigDK>   Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.8 driver: modesetting unloaded: fbdev,vesa
<KrigDK>   resolution: 3840x2160~30Hz
<KrigDK>   OpenGL: renderer: Mesa Intel UHD Graphics (CML GT2) v: 4.6 Mesa 20.0.8
<KrigDK> Correction: Intel NUC10i7FNK. Not 19 :)
<xubuntu52i> hi, i'm getting a whole bunch of "Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP." from systemd-resolved during install; yet here I am, so I don't see the problem with DNS. any1 know what's up?
<xubuntu52i> i found this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2371249&p=13686337#post13686337 but that shouldn't be happening with the lastest-and-greatest 20.04 installation iso, right?
<RHEA95> HI, I AM USING RHYME FOR COURSERA PROJECT, BUT I CANNOT TRANSFORM LETTERS TO LOWER CASE. CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<AgusLinux> Hello?
<AgusLinux> Question guys
<gnrp> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AgusLinux> It's possible to install flat hub on a live USB?
<gnrp> AgusLinux: You mean, you have a system and then flathub is on a USB drive that you put in?
<AgusLinux> I have the system in live usb
<AgusLinux> But always ask me to reboot
<AgusLinux> But when I do, it starts all over again
<diogenes_> AgusLinux, live system is not persistent.
<AgusLinux> Other thing I've been trying to format my live USB with focal fossa, but it's impossible. Rufus didn't begin
<AgusLinux> Thanks diogenes_
<vsdfd> I am stuck on a black screen on a new installation of 18.04.4 with xubuntu-desktop (installed 2 days ago). Tty wouldn't open, went on recovery mode and tried setting WaylandEnable=false, didn't work. Tried changing gdm3 to lightdm, now I have a black screen with flashing underline cursor
<brainwash> vsdfd: maybe install xubuntu using the xubuntu ISO
<tomreyn> i'm helping vsdfd in #ubuntu (where the same question was asked at the same time)
<xu-help78w> Hi: here is an example of the error I'm getting:
<xu-help78w> ~ > apt install python-tkE: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (13: Permission denied)E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), are you root?
<xu-help78w> I'm curious .. what should the lock-frontend file look like? What permissions should it have?
<xu-help78w> Here is what exists now:/var/lib/dpkg > ll lock-frontend-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jul 16 17:01 lock-frontend
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend
<Bashing-om> >> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 Jun 13 13:16 /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend"
<xu-help78w> That looks pretty much the same as what I have.  Any ideas why I get the message: "Could not open lock file ..."?
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: Only one dpkg process is permitted to be active an any given time. Something else running now ?
<xu-help78w> Since, I've fired up today. I've only attempted one install .. which is the python-tkE package.
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: Humm .. what shows ' sudo fuser -vvv /var/lib/dpkg/lock ' . ( maybe unattended upgrades is running at this time) .
<xu-help78w> I got the same message a few days ago when I issued the command: (can't find the command right now .. it was a package needed for 'medit')
<xu-help78w> I did do an upgrade. So I did what I think you suggested and got no reply .. as follows:
<xu-help78w> ~/home > sudo fuser -vvv /var/lib/dpkg/lock[sudo] password for james:
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: ^ and a immediate return to prompt ? such that there is presently no lock - what results then ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' as a check on the package manager.
<xu-help78w> an immediate return to prompt? YES
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: update/upgrade with no issues ?
<xu-help78w> sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade .. I got about 30 lines of output and then the Q:Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: So far so good :) Package manager preforimg it's ting - see the advise and hit the "y" key :P
<Bashing-om> thing*
<Bashing-om> !paste | xu-help78w
<ubottu> xu-help78w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xu-help78w> OK ... I've got to take off for dinner (30 minutes) ... how best to continue.
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: use the "Y" key - all I expect to be good.
<xu-help78w> OK ... I used the 'Y' key ... it did lots of stuff ... I'll try the install python-tkE shortly. THANKS !!!
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: python-tke does not exist in the bionic repository - why does this dependency exist ?
<xu-help78w> I tried  https://paste.ubuntu.com .. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dbpyZm9GbB/
<xu-help78w> Not sure how this works ?
<xu-help78w> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
#xubuntu 2020-07-17
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: ^^Workie :D ... "open (13: Permission denied)" means that "sudo" is required. python-tk is available.
<xu-help78w> What a simple error ... Embarrassing !! ... the web page I was looking at assumed I knew to do that !!
<xu-help78w> THANKS so much !!!!
<Bashing-om> xu-help78w: Hey - we all have those moments :P We watch the backside for ya :F
<xu-irc58w> Anybody, know when is LTS 18.04 going to be able to be upgraded using do-release-upgrade? Is there another method I should be using?
<tomreyn> search the web for    ubuntu 20.04 release announcement
<tomreyn> that's assuming you're meaning to upgrade to that
<Bashing-om> xu-irc58w: ^^ Too: The upgrade path opens with the .1 release ( August) . There is the -d switch however to upgrade now.
<xu-irc58w> Thanks, I I remember checking in with you guys back in June and I thought July was mentioned. Thanks for the update. I'm muking with -d; something is broken, but I will do more triage before bugging you guys.
<Bashing-om> xu-irc58w: The .1 release has been pushed to August.
<xu-irc58w> That's fair, this is free software. I appreciate the work you guys are doing!
<Bashing-om> xu-irc58w: Source: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-June/004980.html .
<xu-irc58w> Running "do-release-upgrade --allow-third-party --mode=desktop -d" bails out...
<xu-irc58w> Looking in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log I see a line "ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'"
<xu-irc58w> Looking in "/var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log" I see a bunch of messages about holds but they're for very fundamental packages like python2.
<tomreyn> purge packages from all ppas, then disable all ppa configurations, then try again
<tomreyn> if it still reports the same you can install and run apt-forktracer to identiy packages you ay not want to keep installed.
<xu-irc58w> I'm pretty darned sure I have no PPAs set up and consequently no packages installed from them ("grep -r -i ppa /etc/apt/" has no results)
<xu-irc58w> And I also get no lines printed from running apt-forktracer
<xu-irc58w> Also, "apt-mark showhold" brings back no held packages
<xu-irc58w> Any ideas on alternative lines of inquiry into do-release-upgrade's behavior in this situation?
<sekhog> Hello!
<alexeightsix> i installed dockbarx, how do i change what monitor its displayed on?
<xubuntu21i> hi, i'm just installing xubuntu 20.04. did the installer install the correct nvidia drivers? or do i have to do this using the gui where i choose the driver the system uses?
<xserverhelp> hi, how would i stop the xserver in xubuntu 20.04? i need to stop it to install nvidia driver
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hikdnj
#xubuntu 2020-07-18
<xu-help66w> Hey there! I installed Xubuntu on my TabletPC but I am not reallay able to use the keyboard, because it types the wrong characters all the time ... I tried to change the keyboard model, but I don't know which one is the right ...
<xu-irc38w> Xubuntu doesn't work.   I just installed it.  I tried to sudo apt-get install chromium-browser.  There is no effing apt anymore. Now there's snap. But snap doesn't work.  I tried removing it per some websitel, but that didn't work.  sudo apt then reinstalls the effing pos snap system.
<xu-irc38w> Now I'm going to remove this farce of an os.
<xu-irc38w> Stupid shit head liberals have taken over linux and nothing works.  Every since some sick assholes decided to reinvent Gnome to make the gays happy that it's pretty, linux has consistently gone downhill.
<xu-irc38w> I might as well use Window.
<coconut> xu-irc38w, well... you have a good one too...
<xu-help66w> Anyone have an idea?
<xu-help58w> I got some hash sum error when upgrading xubuntu to 20.04
<irhfaan> Hey all
<freelikegnu> yo
<irhfaan> I am migrating to linux and using xubuntu
<freelikegnu> congrats
<irhfaan> I am glad to find the chat support group.
<freelikegnu> moving from windows and using irc and xubuntu, good start :D
<AgusLinux> Hi guys, I just installed in an ssd drive Xubuntu 18.04
<AgusLinux> The thing is that besides that ssd, recognize me 1 HDD, and other HDD that I have not. How can I do it?
<well_laid_lawn> AgusLinux: doe it show in   lsblk   in a terminal ?
<AgusLinux> I installed with gparted
<AgusLinux> One thing, I don't have audio
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<virtualboxuser> oi
<Celso> oi
#xubuntu 2020-07-19
<AgusLinux> Hello guys, a question as a noob. Where are located the apps that I install?
<Bashing-om> AgusLinux: Huh ? Can you be more specific for what you seek ?
<AgusLinux> And how can I see the space in my hard disk drives
<AgusLinux> Bashing-om: like in windows, when you install a program or an app, you choose in what hard disk you instalk
<Bashing-om> AgusLinux: Generally ' df -h ' in terminal.
<AgusLinux> I'm new on linux
<AgusLinux> And have an ssd and two hdd
<AgusLinux> In the ssd is the system
<AgusLinux> The apps installed goes there?
<Bashing-om> AgusLinux: Not so ^ in linux. The locations are predetermined bt our package management system.
<Bashing-om> by*
<AgusLinux> So, the apps can be installed in any disk?
<Bashing-om> AgusLinux: Well - depends on what the app is and what the programmer/maintainer has in mind.
<AgusLinux> but, it isn't like in windows where I have a folder with the name of the app
<Bashing-om> AgusLinux: Nope - not in linux. Here all supports are shared resources.
<AgusLinux> ok
<kotek> AgusLinux: which <program>
<AgusLinux> OpenShot
<AgusLinux> FreeTube
<AgusLinux> Oh!
<AgusLinux> Forgot, another thing
<AgusLinux> How can I share a folder between Xubuntu and windows
<AgusLinux> My computer and the other one are in the same net
<kotek> I personally prefer creating a partition
<kotek> Oh
<AgusLinux> I read a tutorial about samba and didn't work
<kotek> Why didn't it work?
<AgusLinux> kotek: it didn't appear the option to share the folder
<AgusLinux> I'll try a tutorial I'm seeing now on it's foss
<xu-irc94w> hi
<xu-irc94w> how secure is this distro
<xu-irc94w> i want to hack my school system
<xu-irc94w> i need very secure os
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> my xubuntu 18 system has not booted since this morning.
<csanyipal> This happen on my laptop, and now I booted it with Xubuntu installation CD but this CD does not the version of Xubuntu which I have installed in the laptop. This CD is an older version of Xubuntu.
<csanyipal> How can I recover the Xubuntu on my laptop?
<tomreyn> hi csanyipal! by "xubuntu 18", do you mean Xubuntu 18.04?
<csanyipal> Yes, I do.
<tomreyn> okay, there was also Xubuntu 18.10, so it's always good to specify the exact version number.
<tomreyn> are you still running the live syste now?
<csanyipal> Yes, I am running the live system now.
<tomreyn> do you know how to mount the root (/) file system of your installed / normal xubuntu installtion in the current system?
<csanyipal> I did before this but forget it.
<tomreyn> run this in a terminal, it shows known disks and partitions:   sudo fdisk -l
<tomreyn> another way to view this information is   lsblk
<tomreyn> see if you can identify the disk and partition you normally run xubuntu from.
<tomreyn> you can also share this output using e.g.    sudo fdisk -l 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> csanyipal: please mention my nickname (tomreyn) here when you're back.
<csanyipal> OK
<csanyipal> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/gqpc
<csanyipal> tomreyn I think the /dev/sda2 is the root partition of my installed Xubuntu system on the HDD.
<csanyipal> The /dev/sda should be my home partition out there.
<csanyipal> 6
<tomreyn> csanyipal: sda2  is not a real partition, it just marks the beginning of the extended partition space on thisMBR/DOS partitioned disk. your normal / file system will be either the 60 GB sda1 or the 400 GB sda6
<tomreyn> so let's look at sda1
<tomreyn> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<csanyipal> tomreyn /mnt$ ls0    boot  etc   initrd.img      lib    lost+found  mnt  proc  run   snap  swapfile  tmp  var      vmlinuz.oldbin  dev   home  initrd.img.old  lib64  media       opt  root  sbin  srv   sys       usr  vmlinuz
<tomreyn> yes, this looks like a root file system
<tomreyn> sudo journalctl --root=/mnt --list-boots | tail | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this should report your latest boots to the installed system
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/ka5i
<tomreyn> hmm, this doesn't seem to have worked. try this instead:
<tomreyn> sudo journalctl -D /mnt/var/log/journal --list-boots | tail | nc termbin.com 9999
<csanyipal> tomreyn Using --boot or --list-boots with --file, --directory or --merge is not supported.
<tomreyn> oh okay, i didn'T knwo this
<tomreyn> sudo journalctl -D /mnt/var/log/journal -b -1  | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> oh wait ths wont work either
<csanyipal> OK
<tomreyn> sudo last --file /mnt/var/log/wtmp
<tomreyn> sudo last --file /mnt/var/log/wtmp 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/aym7
<tomreyn> csanyipal: okay, so this tells us when you have last rebooted from the installed system, and which kernel version was being used.
<csanyipal> OK
<tomreyn> can you tell me which of these 'reboot   system boot' lines is the one where it failed to boot?
<tomreyn> the first one which failed to boot
<tomreyn> these times may be given in a different time zone than yours, namely UTC
<csanyipal> I think the first one which failed to boot was this: Sun Jul 19 04:52
<tomreyn> okay. that's the same kernel version as the previous ones. i assumed that a kernel update wuold have caused the boot to fail, but this does not seem to be so then. can you tell me more about what happened when the boot failed? did you see any error messages on screen? where did the boot seem to fail?
<tomreyn> also, did you make any possibly relevant (configuration or other) changes between when the system booted fine and when it first failed to boot properly?
<tomreyn> csanyipal: ^
<csanyipal> Well, at boot I can see a textual terminal messages only.
<tomreyn> just the normal messages scrolling by, or actual erro messages which are shown long enough to read them?
<tomreyn> *erroR
<csanyipal> I did not make any changes between when the system booted fine and when it first failed to boot properly.
<csanyipal> I see a grub menu which I normally does not see at all. There in grub menu first I hit Enter at Ubuntu option but the boot failed.
<csanyipal> Then I tried the Ubuntu repair or something like that, but it returns me to the main grub menu out there.
<csanyipal> So the grub menu is useless.
<csanyipal> Some boot messages are repeated, but do not remember which ones.
<csanyipal> That is al.
<csanyipal> all.
<tomreyn> csanyipal: okay. let's just see some of your system logs then: sudo journalctl -D /mnt/var/log/journal --since '2020-07-19 04:50:00' -k 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/mqu7
<tomreyn> csanyipal: okay. let's try this instead - this can take some minutes to complete:     sudo journalctl -D /mnt/var/log/journal -k > /tmp/log 2>&1 ; sudo tail -n 999 /tmp/log | nc termbin.com 9999
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/9ghc
<tomreyn> geez, le tme look up how to do this properly
<csanyipal> OK
<tomreyn> csanyipal: sudo journalctl --file /mnt/var/log/journal/$(sudo cat /mnt/etc/machine-id)/system.journal > /tmp/log 2>&1 ; sudo tail -n 999 /tmp/log | nc termbin.com 9999
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/dlu1
<tomreyn> csanyipal: what does this report?    sudo ls -lah /mnt/var/log/syslog
<csanyipal> tomreyn -rw-r----- 1 systemd-resolve adm 95K júl   18 19:30 /mnt/var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> hmm i assume this is from before your system failed to boot, right?
<csanyipal> Yes.
<tomreyn> let's see it anyways: sudo cat /mnt/var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/r34ne
<tomreyn> okay, this posted just part of the log, i think, let's see the end as well: sudo tail -n 200 /mnt/var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/a5se
<tomreyn> hmm actually it was complete. so your system must have rebooted or powered off unexpectely there
<csanyipal> It is a laptop and it can't be powered off unexpectedly, right?
<tomreyn> i'll take a closer look at the log. in the meantime, try rebooting your computer again, and when you reach the grub menu, select advanced, then the third record, see if this boots.
<csanyipal> OK.
<tomreyn> csanyipal: it could, but you're right, more likely than being powered off unxpectedly it would have rebooted.
<csanyipal> I am going to reboot now.
<tomreyn> ok
<csanyipal> tomreyn I have successfully booted with an older kernel which I selected at the grub menu out there.
<tomreyn> csanyipal: sweet
<csanyipal> What can I do to solve this issue with the newest kernel here?
<csanyipal> tomreyn What can I do to solve this issue with the newest kernel here?
<tomreyn> csanyipal: we do not really know this, yet. there are many possible reasons why current kernel image fails to boot.
<csanyipal> OK. I will waiting for the solution then. Meanwhile I will boot with the older kernel here.
<tomreyn> is your disk almost full? df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> if you have a secondary computer or mobile phone, i suggest connecting there with it
<tomreyn> connecting HERE, i mean
<tomreyn> so that we can chat while you do reboots
<tomreyn> also, let's see your current kernel log: journalctl -kb | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this is to see whether there can be hardware errors.
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/t6vp
<tomreyn> okay, / running full is NOT the problem
<tomreyn> we need to look for other answers.
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/j28d
<tomreyn> so thats an acer aspire V3-571 or V3-571G
<tomreyn> BIOS V1.10, which is an older one.
<tomreyn> V3-571 BIOS update: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/4076?b=1
<tomreyn> V3-571G BIOS update: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/4077?b=1
<csanyipal> tomreyn Should I update my BIOS then?
<tomreyn> not to solve this problem we'Re dealing with. but it may be a good idea in general. up to you to decide.
<tomreyn> i'm just putting this here for your convenience and as a reference while reading the logs
<csanyipal> OK, thanks!
<tomreyn> your current log has a kernel oops about the intel graphics driver, i915
<tomreyn> a bios update *may* help there. but a better option may be to just try LTSE stack instead
<tomreyn> !LTSE | csanyipal
<ubottu> csanyipal: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> i suggest you install this
<tomreyn> this will give you the same kernel version and X server version you would get if you would do a fresh install Xubuntu 18.04 nowadays.
<tomreyn> IF you'll also do the bios upgrade, i assume you may need to go with BIOS version 1.13, because you have 1.10 now, and the newer versions (2.17 and 2.21) are labelled as "Not for Upgrades". This is not very well done by Acer, but I guess they're trying to warn you about not upgrading tot hese versions (these versions may have shipped with newer hardware versions of your device, and may not be compatible with yours)
<csanyipal> OK, I am installing it now.
<tomreyn> right, try installing and booting LTSE first of all
<csanyipal> tomreyn I just installed LTSE and going to reboot now with it. Thanks!
<csanyipal> tomreyn I just booted with the LTSE kernel successfully.
<tomreyn> csanyipal: okay, that's nice
<csanyipal> tomreyn Thank you very much for help!
<tomreyn> csanyipal: csan you share another log for this running kernel, so we can see whether the i915 module still oopses?
<tomreyn> journalctl -kb | nc termbin.com 9999
<csanyipal> tomreyn https://termbin.com/g4fx
<tomreyn> no oops this time
<tomreyn> i guess you'Re good for now.
<csanyipal> tomreyn Thanks again!
<tomreyn> you're welcome csanyipal :)
<csanyipal> tomreyn :)
<csanyipal> Bye!
<XubAesome> I upgraded Xubuntu 19 to 20.04 (Focal Fossa), but the software manager went missing.  Help!
<diogenes_> XubAesome, it was replaced with snap store.
<XubAesome> is snap store a gui?
<diogenes_> yes
<XubAesome> so forget gnome software, and get snap store by synaptic?
<XubAesome> using synaptic package manager?
<XubAesome> or apt install?
<diogenes_> open the menu, type: store
<tomreyn> or keep using synaptic, or start using user-friendly apt on the (virtual) terminal more.
<XubAesome> menu --> store doesn't exist
 * diogenes_ does 90% of all work in terminal.
<XubAesome> can't find snap store in synaptic
<diogenes_> !info snap-store
<ubottu> Package snap-store does not exist in focal
<diogenes_> !info snapstore
<ubottu> Package snapstore does not exist in focal
<XubAesome> ? apt !info snap-store ?
<tomreyn> i guess snap store may be a snap
<diogenes_> right tomreyn
<XubAesome> diogenes, how do I use "!info snap-store"
<diogenes_> XubAesome, sudo snap install snap-store
<XubAesome> diogenes, thanku
<diogenes_> XubAesome, you're welcome.
<XubAesome> You guys are great :)   can you help me with connecting webdavs?  thunar connect dowsn't work and i noticed Gigolo is installed, but doesn't seem to work well.  Does anbox snap install Gigolo by dependency?
<XubAesome> as dependency?
<XubAesome> I Bu guys, mean guys/galls :)
<XubAesome> gals
<XubAesome> by guys, i mean guys and gals.
<XubAesome> excuse spellings/typos please.
<diogenes_> !patience | XubAesome
<ubottu> XubAesome: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<XubAesome> ok
<XubAesome> I think Gigolo may have been installed by https://github.com/geeks-r-us/anbox-playstore-installer/
<XubAesome> as guided here https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/07/anbox-how-to-install-google-play-store.html
<XubAesome> or zulucrypt or sirikali? not sure since it was months ago....
<XubAesome> Does anyone know if there is/was a website for linux/ubuntu "package dependency browser"?  It would be helpful to quickly click through sub-dependencies from package to package.
<tomreyn> there's packages.ubuntu.com
<XubAesome> tomreyn: thanks.
<tomreyn> and there's your apt CLI, of course: apt depends SOMEPACKGEGOESHERE
<tomreyn> about webdav: i dn't know whether it's supported by thunar, but see if you can manually edit the 'path' / 'location' it displays. and if you can enter a custom location, try davs://dav.mailbox.org/servlet/webdav.infostore/
<tomreyn> if you get a login prompt there then webdav is supported - you'll just need to change the server (URL) to yours.
<XubAesome> yes, xdg-open then prompts for "OX-WebDav".
<XubAesome> cool
<XubAesome> any thoughts on why thunar "Open Location ..." doesn't do anything, doesn't give a prompt to connect ...
<XubAesome> I got disconnected, is there a way to see the chat history?
<tomreyn> XubAesome: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23xubuntu.html - but logging is always delayed, up to an hour or so
<XubAesome> Thank you | tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<XubAesome> any thoughts on why Thunar - Go - "Open Location ..." or Ctrl-L doesn't do anything, doesn't give a prompt to connect ...	?
<XubAesome> Nevermind, I just realized it's just like url...
